# Tanks werden frech?!......



## Stealkiwi (8. März 2010)

Hiho ich hab schon das forum durchsucht und kein solchen post gefunden! Mir ist es in letzterer Zeit aufgefallen das viele Tanks unverschämt werden..... Situation 1: Ony ist grad neu, ich möcht ne Gruppe aufmachen (geht dann auch recht zügig) Als dann nur noch ein Tank fehlte wisperte mich einer an ich sollte ihn doch 300g geben dann würd er tanken...... Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf! Es gab ähnliche Situationen auch in den Randoms! Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr solches auch schon erlebt?


----------



## Arandes (8. März 2010)

Ich bin Tank aus Leidenschaft - solch eine "Prostitution" kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, ABER ich verstehe die Tanks heutzutage nur zu gut.

Mal ehrlich: Wie oft werden Tanks beleidigt, nur weil sie vl. mal die Aggro nicht halten können (als Frischling)? Wie oft steht man als Darmausgang da als Tank? Ziemlich oft ^-^


----------



## Stealkiwi (8. März 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ich bin Tank aus Leidenschaft - solch eine "Prostitution" kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, ABER ich verstehe die Tanks heutzutage nur zu gut.
> 
> Mal ehrlich: Wie oft werden Tanks beleidigt, nur weil sie vl. mal die Aggro nicht halten können (als Frischling)? Wie oft steht man als Darmausgang da als Tank? Ziemlich oft ^-^




 naja ich mach so was nie T.T für mich ist das schon normal das ich jede Random 5mal flachgelegt werde.....naja bin ja auch hexer =P aber auf meinen dk (der is tank) werde ich nie beleidigt


----------



## Mantra (8. März 2010)

Ich bin auch Tank und wenn ich random gehe, sage ich auch direkt das ich nur mitkomme, wenn ich auf Ret Zeug würfeln darf, weil ich kein Tankitem mehr brauche. Wo ist das Problem?

Lad sie halt nicht ein und such weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valthorian1011 (8. März 2010)

Was soll daran so unverschämt sein?
Ich gehe mit meinem Priester PDK auch nur mehr wegen dem dd trinket von Anub. Wenn die Gruppe nur noch Heiler sucht, sage ich dem Raidleiter, dass ich nur darauf würfle, wenns ihm nicht passt gehe ich halt nicht mit. 
Worüber sich manche Leute aufregen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (8. März 2010)

Wenn man schon eine seltene Art ist dann benimmt man sich eben wie man will. In einer HC würde es auch so heißen: Sei ruhig oder ich gehe.... ich bin immerhin der tank....
Haben eben eine Große Klappe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (8. März 2010)

Tanks sind eher die Deppen vom Dienst. Was man sich als Tank alles anhören muss -.-
Vorhin war ich PDK 10er, bekomm keinen Heal beim ersten Boss und sterbe. Und der Healer besitzt tatsächlich die Dreistigkeit zu behaupten ich wäre nicht Critimmun und ich wurde direkt als Noob dargestellt. Über Recount hab ich dann gezeigt, dass der Healer mich nicht geheilt hat, aber die Gruppe hat sich aufgelöst, die meisten Idioten leaven ja gleich nach nem Wipe.


----------



## pixli^ (8. März 2010)

Ich bin auch Tank und da ich vorallem nachts spiele bekomm ich immer häufiger anfragen von dd's die mich für randoms "mieten" wollen... sorry aber soweit ist es schon gekommen das man tanks mieten kann wie ne billige hure an der ecke.. no comment... ich tanke weil es mir spaß macht und nicht um den leuten das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.... genau wie mich das "trinkgeld" aufregt... was kosten die portalrollen für mages? 20s aber um aus euren zauberbuch das richtige portal zu suchen und die maustaste zu drücken wollt ihr 5-10 g? alles klar!

sorry fürs abschweifen aber das musste mal raus..


----------



## Magickevin (8. März 2010)

Ich werd als Tank oftmals angemacht deswegen geh ich nimmer random den Stress muss ich mir nicht antun wenn man den Heiler nur kurz Mana reggen lassen will schreit der direkt um: "ICH BRAUCH KEIN MANA TANK JETZT!"...
Genau das selbe bei den DD's

Und wenn man denn schnell ist jammern die rum und die Heiler meckern das man doch langsamer machen soll
Also kA wenn ich mir sowas anhören will die ständigen Stimmungsschwankungen heirate und schwängere ich meine Freundin und warte ein paar Wochen


----------



## Gamor (8. März 2010)

heul doch, dann nimmt man die halt net mit, meine fresse


----------



## Stealkiwi (8. März 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Tank und da ich vorallem nachts spiele bekomm ich immer häufiger anfragen von dd's die mich für randoms "mieten" wollen... sorry aber soweit ist es schon gekommen das man tanks mieten kann wie ne billige hure an der ecke.. no comment... ich tanke weil es mir spaß macht und nicht um den leuten das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.... genau wie mich das "trinkgeld" aufregt... was kosten die portalrollen für mages? 20s aber um aus euren zauberbuch das richtige portal zu suchen und die maustaste zu drücken wollt ihr 5-10 g? alles klar!
> 
> sorry fürs abschweifen aber das musste mal raus..




 jap das die für randoms sich tanks hohlen find ich auch scheiße =P also nochmal zu Mantra wie reden beim equip über pdk/pdok...bei randoms versteh ichs auch!


----------



## Blindfreak (8. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> aber auf meinen dk (der is tank) werde ich nie beleidigt



Es ist aber wirklich so, wie shcon gesagt wurde, als Frischling hat man es in Heros echt nicht leicht... Man hat grade so paar Epics und muss dann noch versuchen gegen die T10+ Leute Aggro zu halten... und weil die schnell durch die Ini wollen pullen sie halt selbst mal ne Grp oder achten kein bisschen auf Aggro... kenne viele Schurken und Hunter die dann nichtmal helfen bei der Aggro. Aber GENAU diese Leute regen sich dann auf wenn sie dauernd Aggro haben oder sterben.
Und auch wenn man besseres Gear hat, und mal nen Mob abhaut, oder allgemein irgendwas schief geht, ist der Tank schuld! Bei nem Tank sieht man halt am ehesten wenn er was falsch gemacht hat (was sich dann eben darin zeigt das er Aggro verliert, oder noch schlimmer, die Grp wiped), man müsste aber auch mal die DDs ankacken wenn sie bei einer Mobgrp mal 500Dps weniger machen, als bei der davor, oder so....

Aber BTT: Ich selbst, mit meinem Tankdk, biete mich auch oft mal als Rent-a-Tank an (für Randomheros, das man nem Tank Gold für ne Raidini gibt, hab ich nu noch net gesehn), oder möchte bei Lowinis auf DD Equip würfeln. Wie schon gesagt wurde, Tanks sind oft rar, darum kann man sich das mal erlauben. Wenn es stört, nimmt den Tank halt nich mit.


----------



## Mantra (8. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> _Zitat aus vorherigem Post:
> Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf!_
> 
> 
> ...also nochmal zu Mantra wie reden beim equip über pdk/pdok...bei randoms versteh ichs auch!



Versteh ich gerade nicht so ganz, was denn jetzt? Glaub ich bin zu dumm es zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yorra (8. März 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Tank und da ich vorallem nachts spiele bekomm ich immer häufiger anfragen von dd's die mich für randoms "mieten" wollen... sorry aber soweit ist es schon gekommen das man tanks mieten kann wie ne billige hure an der ecke.. no comment... ich tanke weil es mir spaß macht und nicht um den leuten das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.... genau wie mich das "trinkgeld" aufregt... was kosten die portalrollen für mages? 20s aber um aus euren zauberbuch das richtige portal zu suchen und die maustaste zu drücken wollt ihr 5-10 g? alles klar!
> 
> sorry fürs abschweifen aber das musste mal raus..



Das schlimme als Mage....du loggst dich ein willst ganz normal zocken....aber was ist....du bist nichtmal 3 sekunden ausm Ladebild raus und bekommst mindestens 3-4 anfragen aufn Portal....ich glaube fast einige haben nen Mage-aufspür-Addon...


----------



## Nimbe (8. März 2010)

Ich spreche hier mal für ein paar tanks.

Ich fidne es ja unverschämt, das 80% aller Leute uns mit solchen "Assis" über den haufen werfen! (Der TE nnicht möcht ich sagen) 

Es gibt bei jeder Klasse, auf jedem Server, bei jeder Fraktion in JEDEM SPIEL schwarze schafe!

Ich muss sagen, wenn man sich als tank schon so wichtig, jo sogar schon so "geil" fühlt, dass man meint seine Zeit wär zu schade für solche leute und man sollte für seine "Dienste" bezahlt werden, dann spielt diejenige Person das falsche Spiel!

Ich hab bisher 2 Mal erlebt, das Kollegen sich so benommen haben:

einmal waren wir satharion keine adds einfach schnell ein paar marken holen und von 1 leuten 2 equipen. nach dem trash meinte der Tank was das für kackboons hier seien in der gruppe es kommt kein Dmg ihr seit scheiße der Heal suckt... Komischerweise lag alles ohne Probleme kein Wipe nur einmal starb ein dd beim Bomben hatt zwar etwas länger gedauert aber es ging, vor satharion meinte er: euch noobs ziehe ich sicher nicht hier durch ihr seid scheiße^^ 

naja das ende von der Geschichte ich hab sath alleine getankt (ich denke er dachte man braucht für den 2 tanks) naja er war auf igno und seitdem hab ich ihn eh nimmer gesehn. Alle waren happy auch ohne den deppen^^

Weiters war damals bei Ony als sie relativ neu war son dk dabei der meinte er könnte mit blau/grü ony tanken naja ich hab ihn lassen und er hats nichmal bis zu wand geschafft^^ hat dann die healer geflamt und gemeint sie solen ihn die reppkosten zahlen. Naja haben ihn ausgelacht und gekickt^^


So ich schweife hiern bisschen ab^^

Wie gesagt, der Großteil der Tanks würde ne Geld verlangen obwohls schon oft nice ist, wenn man für seine Leistungen belohnt wird. letzens bei Pdk mit n paar blauen haben die uns tanks als dank für die freundliche Hilfe paar gold zugesteckt is ne nette geste aber überhaupt nicht ein muss, wir haben halt am meisten reppksoten ist so, obwohl wir druiden eh wenig haben will ich mal klarstelllen.Aber dann acht man haltn paar dailys und so wer über reppkosten jammert soll halt nicht tank zocken!

Solche Leute die sich so toll vorkommen und meinen sie sind die über-drüber-leute sind meist eh die die am meisten failen (asunahmen bestätigen die regel)

Ich persönlich tanke sehr gerne, hab zwar meine schwachpunkte bei gruppen, aber die verbessert man ja laufend und schwächen hat jeder mensch! In randoms tanke ich meist gemütlich oder wennd ie healer und die dds gutes gear haben renn ich meist shcon einm bisschen schneler durch ich passe mich da meist an die gruppe an. Ich meine was bringt es mir wenn ich am anfang die dds shclecht mache dauernd flame und so weiter? nix!! Man bekommt nen schelchten ruf wird immer grießgrämiger (hoffe das ist richti geschrieben) . Ich meine wenn man viel entspannter reinget sich an die Situationen anpasst, machen heros und raids doch gleich vielmehr spaß. Allerdings muss ich noch was anmerken, was ich hasse: wenn dds meinen sie müssen pullen oder mich wegen killung oder ähnliches flamen, diese leute lasse ich emist mit absprache seitsns des Healers verrecken, damit ihnen dieses Verhalten vergeht. Auch wenn es macnche nicht wahrhaben wollen, wow ist und wird auch immer ein MUltiplayer spiel bleiben! 

Lieber TE eins möcht ich dir ans Herz legen: 

Solche deppen einfach ignorieren fertig ende aus. Aber zu der Sache um dd-gear rollen: ich finde da sollte sich JEDER sich selbst an der Nase nehmen und am Anfang er Ini fragen, ob er auf dd heal oder tank rollen darf! man bekommt ja mittlerweile dank des Dungeonfinder eh massig gear schnell zusammen, aber trotzdem sollte man mit alle frendlich umspringen! 








MFG DARK


Post scriptum: such rechtschreibfehler und sendet sie mir per PM!


----------



## Pennsylvania (8. März 2010)

Das müsste wohl daran liegen, dass der Tank eher rar ist (also im Vergleich zum DD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber deine Beispiele sind echt dreist....

lg


----------



## pixli^ (8. März 2010)

Yorra schrieb:


> Das schlimme als Mage....du loggst dich ein willst ganz normal zocken....aber was ist....du bist nichtmal 3 sekunden ausm Ladebild raus und bekommst mindestens 3-4 anfragen aufn Portal....ich glaube fast einige haben nen Mage-aufspür-Addon...



dann lass es kein mage sein sondern ein vz der 10 g dafür verlangt das man zu ihm kommt, ihm die mats ins fenster legt und er dann mit großer mühe die richtige verz. raussuchen muss und auf das item klicken muss!


----------



## Kryta (8. März 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> dann lass es kein mage sein sondern ein vz der 10 g dafür verlangt das man zu ihm kommt, ihm die mats ins fenster legt und er dann mit großer mühe die richtige verz. raussuchen muss und auf das item klicken muss!



Das is doch die höhe...wer zahlt den die Rezepte? Darf man dafür keinen lohn verlangen das ich mir den hintern aufreise um verzauberrungen zu erlernen? Oder das skillen? Als low bob hat man keine möglichkeit vz zu skillen ohne das man sich selber sachen verzaubert und das immer wieder und somit die mats rauswift.

Also ein tg von 10g finde ich anständig wenn man bedenkt das so ein rezept vor paar wochen, wo das die splitter nicht so billig waren, recht teuer war.


----------



## Yorra (8. März 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> dann lass es kein mage sein sondern ein vz der 10 g dafür verlangt das man zu ihm kommt, ihm die mats ins fenster legt und er dann mit großer mühe die richtige verz. raussuchen muss und auf das item klicken muss!





dann sag mir mal wie man als verzauberer mitlerweile gut an Gold kommen soll?^^ da dank Blizzi jedem nicht-Verzauberer die mats hinterhergeworfen werden und rein gar nichts mehr wert sind? jojo rollen verzaubern und ins AH stellen....wie gesagt sowas ist kaum was wert. Davon mal abgesehen sehe ich es eigentlich genauso wie du aber ich gebe hier und da auch gern mal Tg....erwarten tue ich es allerdings nicht. So verlangt es bei mir der Anstand...


----------



## Ilunadin (8. März 2010)

Tanks und Heiler können sich diesen Luxus eben gönnen.Solche gabs schon zu Vanillazeiten.


----------



## pixli^ (8. März 2010)

Yorra schrieb:


> dann sag mir mal wie man als verzauberer mitlerweile gut an Gold kommen soll?^^ da dank Blizzi jedem nicht-Verzauberer die mats hinterhergeworfen werden und rein gar nichts mehr wert sind? jojo rollen verzaubern und ins AH stellen....wie gesagt sowas ist kaum was wert. Davon mal abgesehen sehe ich es eigentlich genauso wie du aber ich gebe hier und da auch gern mal Tg....erwarten tue ich es allerdings nicht. So verlangt es bei mir der Anstand...





Kryta schrieb:


> Das is doch die höhe...wer zahlt den die Rezepte? Darf man dafür keinen lohn verlangen das ich mir den hintern aufreise um verzauberrungen zu erlernen? Oder das skillen? Als low bob hat man keine möglichkeit vz zu skillen ohne das man sich selber sachen verzaubert und das immer wieder und somit die mats rauswift.
> 
> Also ein tg von 10g finde ich anständig wenn man bedenkt das so ein rezept vor paar wochen, wo das die splitter nicht so billig waren, recht teuer war.



Ich gebe auch TG aber nur wenn die leute es nicht verlangen und als pflicht ansehen.... wie gesagt sorry für OT


----------



## Drakhgard (8. März 2010)

Ich finde das völlig gerechtfertigt, wenn ein Tank auf DD Gear z.B. mitwürfelt, wenn er schon nichts mehr braucht. Sonst lohnt es sich für ihn überhaupt nicht. Natürlich sollte man diesen Bedarf vorher bereits abklären und nicht aus heiterem Himmel einfach mitgehen. Wenn kein Raidleader drauf eingeht, macht man halt selbst einen Raid.

Und naja... Tanks, die bezahlt werden wollen... Ich mein, wenn sie BOMBENTANKS sind und dadurch das Leben leichter machen, dann ist vielleicht ein kleines Entgelt gerechtfertigt... Aber meistens sind sogar die größten Luschen solche, die Geld fürs Tanken wollen.

Wenn man Leuten einen Markt öffnet, nützen sie diesen auch aus...

Und ehrlich gesagt haben Tanks einfach die Rare und Vorgezogene Position in einer Gruppe... und nehmen sich halt gerne einmal das ein oder andere Recht heraus. Es ist schon lustig, wenn man sich als Tank anmeldet, und 3 Sekunden später was findet. Spätestens. Und ich finde, dass Tanks - weil sie die anspruchsvollste und schwerste Rolle imho in der Gruppe sind - deswegen auch das erhalten sollten, was ihnen zusteht.


----------



## Tikume (8. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?



Wow ganze zwei Situationen in wieviel Monaten?


----------



## Zafric (8. März 2010)

Taschengeld für Berufe ist doch ganz natürlich. Meinste die sind von der Heilsarmee und haben den Beruf und die Rezepte erlernt, um dir nen Gefallen zu tuen?
Ich denke nicht, Tim.

Wenn du nen Mage lieb fragst, habe ich immer nen Portal bekommen und ihm später freiwillig einfach was Gold zugesteckt, ohne, dass ers verlangt hat.

Und was die Sache mit dem Tank betrifft. @TE: Ja mir ist genau das Verhalten auch aufgefallen, dass einige Tanks ziemlich dreist werden, weil sie wissen, dass die Gruppe ohne sie net weiterkann. Dasselbe gilt allerdings auch für Heiler. Aber dann entscheide ich meist danach, wie lange es noch dauert bis zum Ende und, wenn wir gerade erst angefangen haben, ist er schneller raus, als er gucken kann.


----------



## Elza (8. März 2010)

Ist schon dreist Gold zu verlangen, aber man muss ja auch nicht drauf eingehen.

Was mich noch viel mehr aufregt sind die gogo Gruppen. Die in 5 min durch den Turm rennen wollen und dennen es einfach nicht schnell genug geht. Beispiel: Ich als Palatank buffe, setze mich hin um Mana voll zu machen, Heiler schreit gogo pullt und ist tot, das ist für mich der Moment wo ich die Gruppe verlasse.


----------



## ChevesieLane (8. März 2010)

zum thema tanks anmieten kann ich auch nur eins sagen
es ist keine protitution denn gold regiert nu mal die wow welt^^

mit meinen magier warte ich auch für ne rnd hc mal ne halbe stunde, da mite ich mir lieber nen tank und hab meine marken... alle sind glücklich dabei sowohl der tank als auch ich... is nix verkehrtes dran (wenn ein mann zu einer prostituierten geht, sind am ende auch beide glücklich^^)


----------



## Karius (8. März 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> was kosten die portalrollen für mages? 20s aber um aus euren zauberbuch das richtige portal zu suchen und die maustaste zu drücken wollt ihr 5-10 g? alles klar!



Tanks sind ja auch vom roten Kreuz, Magier aber von der Wall Street.


----------



## nöknök1 (8. März 2010)

Naja das mit dem auf DD Sachen würfeln ist in Ordnung (Solange der Tank seinen job gut macht) aber das mit dem Goldzahlen einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Minorjiel (8. März 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ich bin Tank aus Leidenschaft - solch eine "Prostitution" kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, ABER ich verstehe die Tanks heutzutage nur zu gut.
> 
> Mal ehrlich: Wie oft werden Tanks beleidigt, nur weil sie vl. mal die Aggro nicht halten können (als Frischling)? Wie oft steht man als Darmausgang da als Tank? Ziemlich oft ^-^






koolt schrieb:


> Tanks sind eher die Deppen vom Dienst. Was man sich als Tank alles anhören muss -.-
> Vorhin war ich PDK 10er, bekomm keinen Heal beim ersten Boss und sterbe. Und der Healer besitzt tatsächlich die Dreistigkeit zu behaupten ich wäre nicht Critimmun und ich wurde direkt als Noob dargestellt. Über Recount hab ich dann gezeigt, dass der Healer mich nicht geheilt hat, aber die Gruppe hat sich aufgelöst, die meisten Idioten leaven ja gleich nach nem Wipe.



Also, wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann kann ich an den Fingern einer Hand abzählen, wie häufig der Tank in meinen Rnd-Gruppen, den ich beiwohnen durfte, in solcher einer oder irgendeiner anderen Form beleidigt, beschimpft, o.ä. wurde. Eher im Gegenteil, die Spieler halten doch in der Regel lieber die Klappe, bevor man wieder 15 Minuten Debuff abwarten oder einen neuen Tank suchen muss. Da nehmen doch viele den einen oder anderen Wipe in Kauf. Und viele Heiler fragen bei ungewöhnlichen Schadensspitzen eher vorsichtig nach, ob der Tank denn schon crit-immun ist oder eventuell versehentlich noch das DD-Euip an hat (Ich persönlich frage mit meiner Schamanin lieber gar nicht nach solange ich min. den Tank noch irgendwie auf den Beinen halten kann). 

Naja, man kann den Spieß auch umkehren und behaupten, dass die Heiler die Nasen vom Dienst sind und "genoobt" werden, wenn der Tank oder ein DD umfällt....oder der DD, der einfach nicht genug oder eben zuviel DPS fährt. Habe das Gefühl, dass sich das Karussel hier schön im Kreis dreht und jeder die Situation aus seiner Rolle heraus betrachtet. 

Muss man vielleich auch mal statistisch bewertet, rein objektiv: Wenn eine von zehn Gruppen nicht erfolgreich ist (egal ob's am Tank, Heiler oder DD liegt), dann ist das immernoch ein guter Schnitt. Und wenn in 20 Fällen nur zwei "dreiste" und "unverschämte" Situationen auftreten, dann liegt das m.E. am Spieler und nicht an der Klasse.

Und übrigens leaven die meisten "Idioten", wenn der Heiler den Tank beschuldigt und der Tank den Heiler und sich beide gegenseitig "Beweise" um die Ohren hauen müssen...dann wird das nämlich sowieso nichts. Hm, zurück zum TE: Warum regst Du dich denn über die Anfragen auf? Bekundige doch einfach, dass Du/die Gruppe kein Interesse ha(s)t, für 300G oder DD-Loot einen Tank zu mieten. Oder stelle ein Gegenangebot auf: Bezahlung nur, wenn keiner stirbt oder die Raid-INI in unter 3h gecleart wird (Achtung, Scherz)


----------



## Arandes (8. März 2010)

nöknök schrieb:


> Naja das mit dem auf DD Sachen würfeln ist in Ordnung (Solange der Tank seinen job gut macht) aber das mit dem Goldzahlen einfach lächerlich.




Ich finde es nach wie vor eine Sache - wie bereits erwähnt unterstütze ich das nicht, aber dennoch, 300g sind ja lachhaft - die sammelt man in den sonst 20 Min. Wartezeit (ohne Tank)... 



> Also, wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann kann ich an den Fingern einer Hand abzählen, wie häufig der Tank in meinen Rnd-Gruppen, den ich beiwohnen durfte, in solcher einer oder irgendeiner anderen Form beleidigt, beschimpft, o.ä. wurde



Hierbei kommt es stark auf den Realmpool an. Raserei ist absolut schlimm in der Hinsicht (MEINE Erfahrung) - Hinterhalt geht hingegen.


----------



## Drakhgard (8. März 2010)

Die meisten Tanks verlangen meistens 10g / Kopf für HC Inis. Da man durch das Random-Ini-Gehen sowieso soviel Gold + Marken kriegt + Loot, ist es immer noch eine Gewinnsituation, für alle beteiligten. Deswegen versteh ich es nicht, warum alle immer meckern, vonwegen "Tankprostitution". Nachfragenoligopol/-polypol, Angebotenmonopol. Marktwirtschaft eben.


----------



## Gerti (8. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Hiho ich hab schon das forum durchsucht und kein solchen post gefunden! Mir ist es in letzterer Zeit aufgefallen das viele Tanks unverschämt werden..... Situation 1: Ony ist grad neu, ich möcht ne Gruppe aufmachen (geht dann auch recht zügig) Als dann nur noch ein Tank fehlte wisperte mich einer an ich sollte ihn doch 300g geben dann würd er tanken...... Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf! Es gab ähnliche Situationen auch in den Randoms! Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr solches auch schon erlebt?



Zu1:
Da kann doch auch ein Heiler oder DD wispern und Gold verlangen. Nur weil es einmal bei einem Tank vorkommt muss es doch nicht auf alle Tanks zutreffen. Vielleicht sind ja auch Heiler/DD so. Aber wie willst du sowas nach nur einem Wisper wissen.

Zu2:
Da sucht ne PDK Gruppe schon seit ner halben Stunde nen Tank. Ich brauche nichts mehr aus PDK, also mir würdes es nichts bringen. Also will ich der Gruppe doch trotzdem helfen und gehe mit, wenn ich mein 2nd Equip ein wenig aufbessern kann. So haben beide Seiten etwas, die einen müssen keine Stunde mehr suchen und der Tank hat die möglichkeit mal an was 2nd Equip zu kommen.


----------



## 4undzwanzig (8. März 2010)

Interessant.
An alle die sich wegen der Tanks/Healer beklagen, loggt euch aus, klickt auf den Buttom ''neuen Char erstellen'' und erstellt euch einen Pala/krieger oder Dudu(mir egal). Dann zoggt ihr den Char schnell auf 80, farmt euch dann nebenbei noch das Tankgear zusammen, und dann geht als Tank in die Heros/Raids und verhaltet euch wie Mutter Thereza. 
Solange ihr das nicht macht freut euch einfach das ihr ein DD seid und nur selten geflamt werdet.
Ich selber spiele Heiler und habe eine starke Apathie gegenüber Hexern.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht warum, kann sein dass es an Aderlass liegt, dieses unnötige Verzehr von Leben zugunsten des Manas... idiotisch.
Jedenfalls heile ich Hexer oft(fast) gar nicht, und freu mich wenn sie auf den Boden liegen. Komischerweise liegt es echt nur an den Hexer, komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....
Worauf wollte ich hinaus??? 	Ach ja, wir können uns das leisten, desswegen tun wir es!!!! Ist das kindisch?	Natürlich, aber es ist ein Spiel, und nichts macht einen mehr Spaß als einen 
halbtoten Hexer um Heal bitten zu sehen. Das geflame kann man blitzschnell mit Hilfe des kickvotes unterbinden. Denn was sucht man lieber, Heiler/tank oder einen DD??

Also hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung: Weil wir es können.


und ja ich hasse wirklich Hexer(und Rassisten)


----------



## Legendary (8. März 2010)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Nachfragenoligopol/-polypol, Angebotenmonopol.


Glaub mir...mit deinen schlauen Wörtern gewinnst du HIER sicherlich keinen Blumentopf...und ja ich weiß was sie bedeuten, ich hatte lange genug VWL. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Tankprostitution ist doch was feines...jeder wie er es für richtig hält...ich hab mir auch schon mal überlegt ob ich ned Gold dafür verlangen soll. :>


----------



## Stealkiwi (8. März 2010)

4undzwanzig schrieb:


> Interessant.
> An alle die sich wegen der Tanks/Healer beklagen, loggt euch aus, klickt auf den Buttom ''neuen Char erstellen'' und erstellt euch einen Pala/krieger oder Dudu(mir egal). Dann zoggt ihr den Char schnell auf 80, farmt euch dann nebenbei noch das Tankgear zusammen, und dann geht als Tank in die Heros/Raids und verhaltet euch wie Mutter Thereza.
> Solange ihr das nicht macht freut euch einfach das ihr ein DD seid und nur selten geflamt werdet.
> Ich selber spiele Heiler und habe eine starke Apathie gegenüber Hexern.
> ...




 sorry das ist halt der einzigste weg als hexer mana zu bekommen......blizzard hats so gemacht das wir mehr Mana verbrauchen und so schneller oom gehn als ein shamy =P das merk ich häufig bei boss kämpfen.... ich bin zum 3ten mal oom da hat der shamy noch die hälfte seines manas oO was meinst du soll ich sonst machn? weggrennen bis ich out of fight bin und genüsslich reggen wärend der raid weiter auf den boss kloppt oO


----------



## SulTaNkx (8. März 2010)

Kryta schrieb:


> Das is doch die höhe...wer zahlt den die Rezepte? Darf man dafür keinen lohn verlangen das ich mir den hintern aufreise um verzauberrungen zu erlernen? Oder das skillen? Als low bob hat man keine möglichkeit vz zu skillen ohne das man sich selber sachen verzaubert und das immer wieder und somit die mats rauswift.
> 
> Also ein tg von 10g finde ich anständig wenn man bedenkt das so ein rezept vor paar wochen, wo das die splitter nicht so billig waren, recht teuer war.



na dann ist auch für tanks eine bezalung nicht unfair , ich muss meine rüssi auch reppen ........
und das nach jedem raid , du kaufst das shice rezept nur 1x ich muss aber täglich reppen für 50-80g
du als dd musst bei mir so gut wie nie reppen..........
daher sind meine ausgaben viel viel höher!!! aber ich lass mich nicht bezahlen und wer großes maul in inis hat wird direkt rausgekickt oder ich leave
brauch ich nicht meine zeit mit verschwenden


----------



## Tikume (8. März 2010)

4undzwanzig schrieb:


> Ich weiß allerdings nicht warum, kann sein dass es an Aderlass liegt, dieses unnötige Verzehr von Leben zugunsten des Manas... idiotisch.
> Jedenfalls heile ich Hexer oft(fast) gar nicht, und freu mich wenn sie auf den Boden liegen. Komischerweise liegt es echt nur an den Hexer, komisch
> 
> 
> ...




Kommt immer auf den Hexer an. Es gibt welche die kalkulieren ohne Heal, machen nicht zuviel und saugen sich beim nächsten Pull erstmal voll.
Es gibt natürlich auch Spezies die sich voll auf den Heiler verlassen und dann panisch HEAL HEAL brüllen wenn sie mit 10 HP direkt mal aggro gezogen haben.
An für sich ist es ja egal, aber diese Schmarotzer-Menthalität (reicht ja wenn der Heiler trinken muss) nervt ein wenig.


----------



## GarfieldX (8. März 2010)

Hi, 

spiele selber Tanks, Heiler und DDs.

Wenn ich dann mit meinem Main - als ICC-Equipter Tank in einem Rnd-Raid/einer HC dabei bin und es dropt was interessantes fürs Offgear - warte ich immer ob ein DD Need hat - ich bin als TANK in der ini - alles was für DDs dropt lass ich denen im Zweifel auch, ich erwarte ja als Tank auch, dass die DDs mir mein Zeug lassen.

Und, nein, für Gold tanke ich nicht. Entweder ich hab lust und geh mit oder nicht. Neulich erst wieder mal Ony getankt - ich kann da zwar nix mehr brauchen, aber ich hatte lust dazu.

cu Garfield"TankenmachtdochauchSpass"X


----------



## Bummrar (8. März 2010)

WIR werden unverschämt? willst du mich verarschen? Oo


----------



## saibot1207 (8. März 2010)

Yorra schrieb:


> Das schlimme als Mage....du loggst dich ein willst ganz normal zocken....aber was ist....du bist nichtmal 3 sekunden ausm Ladebild raus und bekommst mindestens 3-4 anfragen aufn Portal....ich glaube fast einige haben nen Mage-aufspür-Addon...



mhh...

/wer c-"magier" z-"da wo du jetzt bist"


 da braucht man kein Addon


----------



## EisblockError (8. März 2010)

Wie schon angesprochen wurde:

Ich tanke, sehe das der Heal nurnoch 10% mana hat, halte an und werde angemotzt unzwar vom heal!!


----------



## Dimetrodus (8. März 2010)

Ich selbst spiele auch Tank undzwar mit allen Platte tragenden Klassen, habe also auch schon sehr sehr viele Situationen erlebt, in denen DDs oder gar Healer frech wurden. Sicherlich gibts schwarze Schafe unter den Tanks, aber ebenfalls unter allen anderen Leuten im Spiel, eben genauso wie's hier im Thread schon häufiger gesagt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gern würfelt man als DD auch auf mein Tankgear, was mir den Zorn ins Gemüt treibt, sagt mal was fällt euch ein?! (nur an diejenigen die es machen sei an dieser Stelle gesagt^^) Ich selbst lasse jedem DD sein Gear, würfle nur soweit kein DD unbedingten Bedarf auf ein Item hat -> tja fair halt, so wie's sein sollte!


----------



## Blindfreak (8. März 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Naja, man kann den Spieß auch umkehren und behaupten, dass die Heiler die Nasen vom Dienst sind und "genoobt" werden, wenn der Tank oder ein DD umfällt....oder der DD, der einfach nicht genug oder eben zuviel DPS fährt. Habe das Gefühl, dass sich das Karussel hier schön im Kreis dreht und jeder die Situation aus seiner Rolle heraus betrachtet.



Ich habe schon jede Rolle übernohmen (DD=Furywarri, Verstärker. Heal=Druid, Shamy. Tank=Feral, DK, Warri) und ich bin auch der Meinung das ich alle meine Chars mehr oder weniger gut beherrsche. Auf jedenfall wurde ich, wenn ich als DD dabei war, noch NIE geflamed, oder ähnliches. Aber als Healer oder Tank wurde mir schon öfter mal Sachen gesagt wie 'l2p' oder dergleichen, obwohl die Leute selbst Schuld sind (der Tank der zu viel pullt und verreckt weil sein Equip noch nich gut genug is, der DD der Aggro zieht weil er losburstet wie nen Idiot, etc). Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein DD jemals wirlich geflamed wurde/wird, außer er macht wirklich miesen Dmg, oder pullt irgendwo was.



> Interessant.
> An alle die sich wegen der Tanks/Healer beklagen, loggt euch aus, klickt auf den Buttom ''neuen Char erstellen'' und erstellt euch einen Pala/krieger oder Dudu(mir egal). Dann zoggt ihr den Char schnell auf 80, farmt euch dann nebenbei noch das Tankgear zusammen, und dann geht als Tank in die Heros/Raids und verhaltet euch wie Mutter Thereza.
> Solange ihr das nicht macht freut euch einfach das ihr ein DD seid und nur selten geflamt werdet.



/signed (wobei du den DK vergessen hast ;D)



> Gern würfelt man als DD auch auf mein Tankgear, was mir den Zorn ins Gemüt treibt, sagt mal was fällt euch ein?! (nur an diejenigen die es machen sei an dieser Stelle gesagt^^) Ich selbst lasse jedem DD sein Gear, würfle nur soweit kein DD unbedingten Bedarf auf ein Item hat -> tja fair halt, so wie's sein sollte!



So ist es! Mir wurde das Schwarze Herz aus PDC insgesamt 3 mal weggewürfelt! 2 mal vom Palahealer und einmal vom DD Krieger! Und ich bin halt ausschliesslich wegen diesem Trinket darein.


----------



## xxhajoxx (8. März 2010)

Ich finde es auch nicht richtig das die Tanks immer als Böse dargestellt werden, ich habe noch nie und werde es auch nie für gold tanken, aber wenn ich mir überlege was ich in meiner bisher jungen Karriere als Tank schon anhören durfte und für jedes mal geflamed werden gold kriegen würde hätte ich keine Probleme, weil wenn Wipe dann is in Rnd Instanzen meißt der Tank schuld, wenn mal ein Mob abzieht weil der weit weg steht und nur kurz angetankt wurde und dann auf DDs draufgehen kommtn Flame, ich mecker auch nich wenn ichn DD drin hab der in HCs 0.5k damage macht und das hatte ich jetzt schon mehrere Male. 
Ach ich roll auch auf DD Equip wenn ichs brauch mach ich direkt Bedarf, aber wenn ich dann noch sehe das ein DD das braucht dann gib ich dem das später im Handel noch, das gehört sich einfach. Aber wenn der DD mich vorher geflamed hat dann bekommt er nur ein Pech gehabt Freundchen


----------



## Gerti (8. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf den Hexer an. Es gibt welche die kalkulieren ohne Heal, machen nicht zuviel und saugen sich beim nächsten Pull erstmal voll.
> Es gibt natürlich auch Spezies die sich voll auf den Heiler verlassen und dann panisch HEAL HEAL brüllen wenn sie mit 10 HP direkt mal aggro gezogen haben.
> An für sich ist es ja egal, aber diese Schmarotzer-Menthalität (reicht ja wenn der Heiler trinken muss) nervt ein wenig.



Also mich wispern die Healer immer an, wenn ich mal kein Life Tap mache und regge. Das hält die Gruppe nur auf und irgendwie müssen die Healer ja auch ihr Mana loswerden.


----------



## DarknessShadow (8. März 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann kann ich an den Fingern einer Hand abzählen, wie häufig der Tank in meinen Rnd-Gruppen, den ich beiwohnen durfte, in solcher einer oder irgendeiner anderen Form beleidigt, beschimpft, o.ä. wurde. Eher im Gegenteil, die Spieler halten doch in der Regel lieber die Klappe, bevor man wieder 15 Minuten Debuff abwarten oder einen neuen Tank suchen muss. Da nehmen doch viele den einen oder anderen Wipe in Kauf. Und viele Heiler fragen bei ungewöhnlichen Schadensspitzen eher vorsichtig nach, ob der Tank denn schon crit-immun ist oder eventuell versehentlich noch das DD-Euip an hat (Ich persönlich frage mit meiner Schamanin lieber gar nicht nach solange ich min. den Tank noch irgendwie auf den Beinen halten kann).



xD ist mir als heal auch schon oft passiert da cih aber net warten wollte war mir auch egal das der tank alles was man falsch machen kann in grube hc falsch gemacht hab -_- (dd haben sich gewundert warum ich das zu heilen schaffe xDDDD)


----------



## Pantheron (8. März 2010)

hmm naja frech würde ich das nicht bezeichnen
zu 1. wenn man mal bedenkt, dass die tanks auch eigentlich die sind die nach raids die meisten repkosten habenkann man schon gold verlangen ob das 300g sind, naja einfach weitersuchen wie schon erwähnt

zu 2. find ich völlig in Ordnung dass er auch drauf würfeln will... gab genug vorposts


an deiner stelle würde ich selber erst mal tank spielen bevor du eine klasse schlecht machst und vielleicht verstehst du dann auch die ein oder andere situtation /konfontation besser.


----------



## Russelkurt (8. März 2010)

tanks, die sich "prostituieren" ignoriere ich. tanks, die von anfang an klarstellen, dass sie auf dd oder heilerkram würfeln werden kicke ich. aber solche, die vorher freundlich fragen, ob sie dieses oder jenes teil für sec haben können und keiner sonst hat einwände dann finde ich das in ordnung. tanks, die mit absicht die gruppe wipen (hatte ich letztens) nur um abhauen zu können, finde ich zum kotzen und solche ignoriere ich auch. tanks, die ihren job aufgrund der mangelnden erfahrung nicht richtig machen, versuche ich zu helfen, sofern sie sich helfen lassen, sonst ignor wenn sie pampig werden. hab ja nicht umsonst 2 tanks bis zum erbrechen studiert und gespielt (pala und warri). und alle anderen, die den frisch-tanks ihren kram wegwürfeln, den die dd oder heiler nur für sec brauchen würd ich am liebsten so lange in den allerwertesten treten, bis mein fuß wieder oben rauskommt.


----------



## Zuvo (8. März 2010)

Also ich bin auch Tank und am anfang habe ich mir das noch gefallen lassen als Darmausgang.
Aber mittlerwiel sag ich auch oft wenn ein DD aggro zieht das mein spott auch cd hat und das er bitte vorsichtig sein soll den ich habe keine lust das deswegen die grp stirbt. Un entweder der DD akzeptiert das und passt auf das er nicht so die Aggro zieht das er die grp gefährdet oder ich starte eine ausschlusswahl falls es gar nicht gehen sollte. Ich spiele selbst Hexe und weiß das ich aggro ziehe aber ich gucke das der mob dann bevor er bei mir ist auch down ist ansonsten halte ich mich en bssl zurück ist ja nicht so schwer.
Naja aber das mit der "Prostitution" fand ich doch schon sehr krass. Ich finde soetwas sollte und darf es nicht geben. Entweder ich habe Lust etwas zu tanken und melde mich dann oder ich lasse es *punkt*. Das selbe gilt für Trophilockeds in PDK und ICC das ist so bescheuert den eigentlich ist das nur ninjaloot mit anmeldung. Naja will nicht zu sehr ausschweifen^^
mfg
Zuvo/Jasteni


----------



## m0rg0th (8. März 2010)

Mein Main ist auch Tank, aber mir würde sowas nie einfallen. Wenn ich meinen Heiler spiele und ein Tank so kommen würde, würde ich ihn überhaupt nicht dabeihaben wollen. Ich würfle nur auf DD-Zeug, wenn es kein DD braucht. Gleichzeitig erwarte ich als Tank aber auch, dass die Gruppe genauso fair ist. Wenn mir ein DD mein Tank-Zeug wegwürfelt hört der Spass auf. Oder auch wenn die DDs das Gefühl haben, sie müssen für mich pullen - die Aggro dürfen sie dann behalten, sind ja nicht meine Reppkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leesan (8. März 2010)

Ich hab kein Problem mitm Tank wär meint mich anmachen zu müssen hat pech gehabt juckt mich nicht aber wenn ein dd meint er muss iner hc schonmal pullen lass ich ihn das machen und gucke zu.
Zum Thema Mage mein Main ist Mage ich stelle in 99,99999% der fälle Portale ohne zu zögern und auch ohne Gold zu nehmen, außer halt wenn ich im dungeontool schon länger suche dann mache ich es auch nicht mehr


----------



## Alyissia (8. März 2010)

ich bin auch einer dieser leidenschaftlichen tanks und will immer versuchen einen angenehmen run für die gruppe zu machen...zur anfang der ini frage ich immer lieb wies den sein soll... ob langsam oder schnell...ob manapausen sein müssen etc etc etc... meistens antwortet die gruppe auch nett.. nach dem ersten boss frage ich nochmal ob das tempo ok ist etc...mieten lasse ich mich nicht und random gehe ich auch nur wen mich jemand halbwegs anständig fragt also nicht "tank? go tanken" oder "tank mal die drei neuen hc´s..alda"  ... wen die gruppe nett ist bin ich lieb und so und auf anderes eq was ich nicht für main brauche rolle ich erst garnicht da ich finde das sich das nicht gehört. aber wen mir einer direkt von anfang an blöd kommt wie sonen heal bei meiner heutigen daily hc der gleich zu anfang meinte das wen der run nicht unter 10min ist er leaven würde berreut er es schnell^^ azjol in 5min 44sekunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der healer sah ganz schön geschaft aus xD 

aber was ich noch loswerden will nicht jeder dd der aggro zieht oder pullt ist gleich nen schlechter mensch..gut das verhalten ist net so doll aber man kann auch viel spaß mit solchen leuten haben^^ hatte vor paar tagen nen warri dabei der in der hc ca. 9k dps gefahren hat und es lustig fand mir die ziele aus mobgruppen mit 12mobs einzelnt rausholen zu müssen^^ ich hab ihn dan gefragt ob er was neues ausprobieren wollte...er sagte ja.. also skillte ich auf katze und wir haben uns ein dmg battle geliefert und die ini gemeinsam getankt^^ naja ging so noch viel schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masan (8. März 2010)

bin selber tank aus leidenschaft aber wir sind echt immer die ersten die angemeckert werden. dazu muss man aber was sagen:
toter dd=selber schuld
toter healer=schlechter tank
toter tank=schlechter heal

ich geh mal davon aus das alle fullepic sind (itemlvl 200+ reicht) dann trifft das auf ALLE zu auch die t10 hexer

was die geschwindigkeit in HC´s angeht nutze ich, wie sehr viele auf meinem server (frostwolf) das addon "gearscore" was durch das itemlvl und der wichtigkeit (brust>hals) der items errechnet wird. dadurch kann man grob einschätzen wer wohl aggro "klauen" wird und wie viel man pullen kann.

ps. das addon "gearscore" mit vorsicht genießen. wer einen noch suchenden raidleader anwispert und seine gearscore nennt wird oft grundlos als noob bezeichnet, weil "gearscore" nix aussage. 
alles quatsch "gearscore" dient als grober eindruck des gears ohne vor dem anderen stehen zu müssen.


----------



## sn1pper (8. März 2010)

Also ich spiele auch Tank und DD (Tank eher schlecht als Recht :-D)
Wenn ich dann mal den drang verspüre eine Ini zu tanken (man kann ja auch als DD mit... Dualspecc machts möglich ) sag ich vorher kurz bescheid: "Hier ich hab nicht wirklich die Erfahrung und bei mehr als 5 Mobs wirds schon kompliziert bei mir mit der Aggro" obwohl mittlerweile gehts... nur Hexen scheinen Seele brechen im Buch zu haben..... -.-
das hat bisher gut geklappt und geflamt bin ich auch nicht geworden.
Eher kamen da Sachen wie: Benutz bitte mal öfter das und dies und jenes.

Was ja an sic nicht schlimm ist.

Gold fürs Tanken verlangen ? Warum das denn ?
Warum erstellt man sich nen Tank wenn man nicht auf die Fresse bekommen will ? Das ist ja irgendwo Paradox.

Was das würfeln auf sec Gear angeht:
Wenn was droppt was ich brauchen kann, egal ob Tank Equip oder DD Gear, frag ich vorher obs wer braucht und ob ich Need machen darf. Wenn wer Firstneed hat soll er es bekommen. Wenn nicht wirds halt nicht entzaubert. ^^

So und zum "Ich hasse Hexen" Heiler (mein Main ist ja Hexe):

Dann heilst du halt die Hexe nicht. Wenn der/die jenige Drain Life nicht kennt hat er ebend Pech.
Im Affli Specc brauch ich eh fast kein Heal (Anub als Affli in Phase 3 ist komisch.. nie unter 90% Life als Affli :-P)... 
es sei denn der Boss bearbeitet mich gerade.. aber dann braucht man garkeinen Heal casten weil man nen One Hit ist :-D


und jetzt zu den Magiern:

Wenn ich mal ein Portal brauchen sollte... dann frag ich einfach in der Gilde (falls nen Mage on und in der nähe) oder im Handelschannel. Meistens kommen dann 3 oder mehr whispers, aber ohne das Wort TG zu erwähnen.
Dann geb ich dem freundlichen Zauberer auch mal 10G TG, man hats ja ^^.


----------



## Dexel (8. März 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> dann lass es kein mage sein sondern ein vz der 10 g dafür verlangt das man zu ihm kommt, ihm die mats ins fenster legt und er dann mit großer mühe die richtige verz. raussuchen muss und auf das item klicken muss!



naja ich bin verze und muss sagen wenn ich jemandem was verzaubere legen die dir automatisch 10 g ins fenster.
so gehts mir aber auch mit meinem juwe und irgendwie fühl ich mich dann immer wie der doofe ich werd dafür bezahlt eine taste zu drücken und zu handeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansich ne gute sache andererseits hab ich eh mehr als genug gold und weis net wohin damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (8. März 2010)

Ich würfel auf DD sachn nach Absprache. Wens ein dd braucht hatte i halt pech !

Wen dd's Frech werden, tja nach dem 3 mal Sterben lernen ses meistens oder leaven. soll mir recht sein dd's gibts genug


----------



## Leonalis (8. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Hiho ich hab schon das forum durchsucht und kein solchen post gefunden! Mir ist es in letzterer Zeit aufgefallen das viele Tanks unverschämt werden..... Situation 1: Ony ist grad neu, ich möcht ne Gruppe aufmachen (geht dann auch recht zügig) Als dann nur noch ein Tank fehlte wisperte mich einer an ich sollte ihn doch 300g geben dann würd er tanken...... Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf! Es gab ähnliche Situationen auch in den Randoms! Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr solches auch schon erlebt?



Weil er auf zeug würfeln will?^^ Oh mann. 

Schonmal überlegt das ungefähr die hälfte aller Plattenträger mittlerweile Tanks sind in 2nd skillung damit sie einfach Instant gruppen haben? Natürlich wollen da leute auch mitwürfeln und das sollte man auch lassen den dein Vorteil ist ja das du dadurch auch fixer ne gruppe hattest wenn ein rein dd sich entschliesst zu tanken.

Zudem,. dieses 232er Zeug,. muss man hald einfach nochmals spezifisch dort rein. Und wenn du was ganz dringend willst so geh mit kollegen/gildenfreunden - Problem gelöst.

das mit den 300g ist mir Neu,. so was unterstüzte ich nicht.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (8. März 2010)

Tanks werden frech? DD waren immer frech! wie häufig kommt es vor das der off krieger auf tank sachen würfelt?
 wie häufig kommt es vor das dd das hitcap ignorieren? 
 wie häufig kommt es vor das die dd zu anfang overnuken?
 wie häufig kommt es vor das der tank auf den letzten 5-3% des Bosses verreckt?
 wie häufig wird ohne grund der tank nach einem wipe beschuldigt? 
Tanks sind Mangelware! 
Wenn man sich jetzt ein tank hochspielt wird man wie dreck behandelt, in jeder random in die man kommt fallen dann sätze wie: LOL, 30k tank, das wird nichts, leave die gruppe!(zitat von einem tank kollegen der seit einem monat 80 ist) 
 Tanks haben nun auch mitgekriegt das sie mangelware sind und das nutzen wir aus! 
 Ohne gegenleistung tank ich, ausser für freunde, auch nicht mehr. vor nichtmal 4 tagen hab ich für einmal pdk10 tanken 15 frostwyrm fläschchen bekommen(angebot der pdk gruppe!). warum sollte ich für jeden umsonst tanken wenn ich von einigen auch bezahlt werde?


----------



## noizycat (8. März 2010)

Ony neu ist ja schon ne Weile her .. und seitdem 2 dumme Situationen? Du hast es schwer .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tank am besten mal ne Woche random Heros, und resümier dann nochmal. Tanks dürfen sich verdammt viel anhören! Siehe Fleischis Post, alles davon schon erlebt, besonders der Anfang auf 80 ist teilweise die Hölle, wenn man so verwöhnte Blagen in der Gruppe hat, die meinen, einem dumm kommen zu müssen, ehe die Ini überhaupt losgegangen ist, statt froh zu sein, dass ihnen wer die Mobs vom Leib hält ... 


PS: Tanken für Kohle war ich noch nie, und finde das auch sinnlos. Denke auch, solche Leute sind Einzelfälle.
Über das Würfeln kann man sich streiten ... wenn ein DD Need hat, passe ich normalerweise. Aber: Wer Dualspecc hat und sein Gear ausbauen will, und dann immer und immer wieder zurücksteckt, weil er ja nur tanken *darf* ... sorry, aber entweder würfelt man dann irgendwann mit, sollte das aber immer noch vorher klären, oder man geht erstmal nur noch als DD mit - tut dem Tankmangel sicher gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal davon abgesehen, dass sowas auch DDs und Heiler bringen .. wenn ich ans Schwarze Herz in PDC denke, wer da damals so drauf gerollt hat. DDs, Heiler! Da hat´s auch keinen interessiert, ob´s der Tank braucht! *grml*


----------



## Gerti (8. März 2010)

Masan schrieb:


> bin selber tank aus leidenschaft aber wir sind echt immer die ersten die angemeckert werden. dazu muss man aber was sagen:
> toter dd=selber schuld
> toter healer=schlechter tank
> toter tank=schlechter heal
> ...



These 1: 
toter dd=selber schuld
Wenn der DD einen Debuff hat, der Schaden macht oder andere und unausweichliche AE abbekommt und stirbt, ist dann echt der DD verantwortlich und nicht vllt der Healer?
Beispiele sind Arthas letzte Phase, bevor man in das Schwer kommt, Saurfang wenn man das Mal da bekommt, Anub in PDK wenn man den Frostdebuff da bekommt,...
Aber nicht nur der Healer kann für den Tod eines DD verantwortlich sein, auch der Tank. Adds werden nicht angetankt oder er baut einfach keine Aggro auf, weil er Unfähig ist. Ein schönes Beispiel ist, wo man schnell Mobs antanken muss und auch Aggro aufbauen ist Yogg Letzte Phase die Adds, die müssen schnell down gehen, sonst geht der Tank down (vorallem wenn du nicht mit 4 Hütern machst)

These 2:
toter healer=schlechter tank
Es kann einfach auch der Healer grottenschlecht sein, sodass er sich beim Heilen einfach nicht selbst am leben halten kann. Oder der DD verkackt es, weil er Mobs nicht im CC halten kann bzw andere Mobs nicht schnell umkloppt, wie bei Saurfang die Adds.

These 3:
toter tank=schlechter heal
Was ist, wenn der Tank tot ist, weil der Boss enrage gegangen ist, weil die DD zu wenig DMG gemacht haben oder weil Adds nicht schnell genug down gegangen sind?
Auch kann der Tank keine CDs genutzt haben bzw dreht den Mob den rücken zu und stirbt deshalb?!

Aber ein Hoch auf Verallgemeinerungen :>


----------



## DeathDragon (8. März 2010)

Ich finde ja eher dass die DD's immer frecher werden. Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:
Wir gehn AK25 und es sind 4 Krieger im Raid. Ich als Tank und die anderen 3 als DD. Es droppt die t10.5 Deffhände für Krieger und JEDER Krieger würfelt auf die Teile. Wäre der Raidleiter nicht so nett gewesen und sagte First>Second würde jetzt irgendein Offkrieger mit den Teilen rumlaufen.

Ich gehe täglich rnd hero und wenn Ahnkahet, HDS etc. kommt, frage ich jedesmal nach ob die Leute alle Bosse legen wollen oder ob wir einfach durchrushen wollen. Je nach antwort lasse ich dann halt immer 2-3 Bosse aus und mache nur das Nötigste oder cleare die ini komplett. So war eines Tages wieder HDS die hero ini und ich frag direkt ob wir durchrushen sollen oder alles legen. Keine Antwort. Ich schaue also mit Gearscore das Equip der Leute an und das ist bei allen ca 5.5k +. Ich denk mir halt, die Leute wollen nur schnell durch und pulle was das Zeug hält. Der Healer geht nie oom, ich hab andauernd die aggro und auch die DD's machen schön ihren Schaden. Nach 3-4min sind wir auch schon beim Eventboss und ich warte kurz bevor ich das Event starte. Und dann geht das flamen los. Ich wurde da von 3 Leuten geflamt, warum ich so schnell pulle und nicht warten könne, sie würden jetzt alles zurücklaufen und looten bevor es weitergeht und ich solle nicht so stressen... Als ich am Anfang der Ini aber fragte hat keiner was gesagt und wenn ich als Tank immer schön loote zwischen den Pulls werde ich geflamt, ich solle nicht so trödeln.

Ein anderes Mal hatte ich halt nur 20min Zeit. Ich denk mir, mach ich schnell ne Hero ini. Als Tank hat man ja meistens in 2-3Sekunden bereits die Gruppe voll. Es kam auch direkt der Invite und ich wurde nach Ahnkahet geportet. Da ich es eilig hatte, fragte ich nach, ob es in Ordnung sei nur die 2 Bosse schnell zu legen, ich hätte kaum Zeit. Natürlich kam auch dieses Mal keine Antwort und ich umging halt den ersten Boss. Als ich also neben dem ersten Boss vorbei ging, meldeten sich die ersten Leute: Sie wollen alle Bosse machen, da sie noch 1-2 Teile aus der Ini bräuchten. Ich meinte daraufhin halt: Sorry aber wie ich schon sagte, ich habe leider nicht viel Zeit und ging am ersten Boss vorbei. Ich pullte die nächste Mobgruppe und starb. Weder der Healer noch die DD's waren da und liessen mich elendig kreppieren. Als ich dann fragte was los sei kam die Antwort: Wir machen alle Bosse, wenns dir nicht passt, verpiss dich.

Der Rest wurde wohl schon gesagt:
- Die DD's pullen nach Lust und Laune
- Der Tank wird geflammt wenn ein DD overnuked und stirbt
- CC ist für jeden DD ein Fremdwort (Sry aber wenn ich HDR gehe mit 1nem Mage 1nem Shadowpriest und 1nem DK wäre es nicht zuviel verlangt den Mage/Priester oder Hunter zu shackeln, oder unterbrechen? Nein der liebe Tank darf sich die Mobs zusammensuchen und wird geflamt, weil die DD's aggro haben und sterben)
- Wenn wir wipen ist zu 70% einfach der Tank schuld

Ich Tanke extrem gerne und nehme auch immer Rücksicht auf das Equip der Leute. Bei einem schlechtequipten Healer pulle ich langsamer und lasse mehr reggen. Ich erkläre auch immer die Bosskämpfe, wenn sie jemand nicht kennt.


----------



## tuerlich (8. März 2010)

tanken für gold ist eigentlich ne frechheit. da lass ich mit meinem priest lieber den tank verrecken und sag auch, kein gold, kein heal.

btt:
wenn dann tanks die lifebalken und das ganze ui ausmachen und meinen, ne halbe ini pullen zu müssen und dann auf den healer zu flamen ist einfach frech. sind zwar ausnahmefälle, aber es gibt sie. GENAUSO wie es in den reihen der dds und healer schwarze schafe gibt. man kann sich die leute, mit denen man spielt ja immernoch aussuchen.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (9. März 2010)

tanks werden frech?

Nein DDs werden immer Dümmer! und schlechter... um mit sowas meine zeit zu vertreiben verprostituiere ich mich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schon alleine für solche sätze wie: lol du hast als tank net unbuffed über 40k HP , man dann übersieht, das ich über 60%ausweichen/parry hab... naja
wilkommen in world of Noobcraft, wo jeder vollidiot meint anderen vorschrieben zu müssen wies richtig geht.


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (9. März 2010)

Ich spiele auch einen rosaroten Paladin ^^, aber mal ganz im ernst solche Leute kommen bei mir sofort auf die Ignore !
Ich persönlich spiele das Spiel um Spaß zu haben und zum entspannen. Wer mit solch einer Art auf andere Spieler losgeht hat wohl nicht ganz verstanden um was es bei einem mmopg geht!

Mfg FrankieFourFingers


----------



## rokton (9. März 2010)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Und ich finde, dass Tanks - weil sie die anspruchsvollste und schwerste Rolle imho in der Gruppe sind - deswegen auch das erhalten sollten, was ihnen zusteht.



also meinste jezze eine gruppe voller tanks kann pdk alleine raiden? alles in einem ist eigentlich jeder anspruchsvoll sprich ohne heiler gehts auch net und eine gruppe mit nur heilern und tanks- ja würde gehen aber dauert ewig lange das heißt dds sind auch unvermeidlich

also die anspruchsvollste rolle würd ich nicht sagen


----------



## Ereko (9. März 2010)

Ich bin seit 5 Jahren ein Tank in wow gewesen. Und aus meiner sicht sind die Tanks/healer ehh imemr die deppen (meistens die tanks)


Beispiel:

Tank geht auf Mob mit Totenkopf drauf und baut seine aggro bei den anderen stück für stück mit auf. Was macht der Mage. Ballert auf den feindlichen Mage der am weitesten wegsteht und zieht Aggro. Fazit: Mage tot und flamt den Tank das er zu blöd ist die Aggro zu halten. 


Die DDs machen den tanks das Leben nicht sehr leicht und wundern sich wenn dan der Tank mal rage wird und geht. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das die meisten die die tanks so schlecht machen wollen noch nie nen Tank selbst gespielt haben sondern nur ihre schönen DD spielen wo se 5 tasten drücken und diese immer wiederholen wärend der tank sich umschauen muss pats an sich ziehen casts unterbrechen etc etc ....


Mfg Ereko von der Nachtwache Tankende Paladose. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathDragon (9. März 2010)

rokton schrieb:


> also meinste jezze eine gruppe voller tanks kann pdk alleine raiden? alles in einem ist eigentlich jeder anspruchsvoll sprich ohne heiler gehts auch net und eine gruppe mit nur heilern und tanks- ja würde gehen aber dauert ewig lange das heißt dds sind auch unvermeidlich
> 
> also die anspruchsvollste rolle würd ich nicht sagen



Als Tank/Healer hat man nunmal mehr Verantwortung im Raid als ein DD. Nehmen wir doch mal als Beispiel PDOK den ersten Boss.
-> Ein dd geht nicht aus der Flamme und stirbt. Der Boss ist trotzdem noch legbar. Es fehlt halt an DMG, aber das können die anderen DD's kompensieren
-> Ein Tank nutzt zu spät seine Spezialfähigkeiten, kriegt direkt den dritten Stack vom Blutungseffekt und stirbt. Es ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Wipe.
-> Ein Healer heilt zuspät und der Tank stirbt. Es ist ebenfalls fast sicher ein Wipe.

In Raids hängt es vom Encounter ab, wie schwer ein Boss ist. z.B. Ist Saurfang nicht wirklich schwer zu tanken. Du musst nur aggro Aufbauen und mal abspotten.
Jedoch ist der Boss umso schwerer für die DD's. Diese müssen die Adds im cc halten und nuken. Ebenfalls werden die Healer umso länger der Kampf dauert(Male kommen) umso mehr gefordert.
Aber z.B. die erste Phase von Lichking als Addtank ist für den Tank eine echte Herausforderung, wobei man es als DD relativ einfach hat.


----------



## Gerti (9. März 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber z.B. die erste Phase von Lichking als Addtank ist für den Tank eine echte Herausforderung, wobei man es als DD relativ einfach hat.



Ich finde jeder hat Verantwortung, egal welche Rolle er im Raid hat. Ein Raid, wo nur die DD alles verkacken, kann auch nichts werden. 

Wobei ich sagen muss, unser Addtank steht nur in der Ecke und holt sich mit Deathgrip die Horrors da. Ich weiß nicht, wo das anspruchsvoll sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ayanamiie (9. März 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Tank und da ich vorallem nachts spiele bekomm ich immer häufiger anfragen von dd's die mich für randoms "mieten" wollen... sorry aber soweit ist es schon gekommen das man tanks mieten kann wie ne billige hure an der ecke.. no comment... ich tanke weil es mir spaß macht und nicht um den leuten das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.... genau wie mich das "trinkgeld" aufregt... was kosten die portalrollen für mages? 20s aber um aus euren zauberbuch das richtige portal zu suchen und die maustaste zu drücken wollt ihr 5-10 g? alles klar!
> 
> sorry fürs abschweifen aber das musste mal raus..




naja wirst u am tag 40mal nach dala portalen gefragt?twinke derzeit nen mage und seid ich 70bin kamen dutzene anfragen.

Das stellen eines portals is kein zwang man kann es  ein tg is angemessen 10g is recht viel aber was machste wenn dir keiner eins stellt kommste nich nach dala.

Tanken genauso es ist kein zwang keine pflicht es ist eher ein privileg 300g fürs tanken is natürlich pissreist der spieler is kurz gesagt assozial.

Als tank auf dd sachen rollen is doch np wenn er nur dd zeugs brauch und mal ehrlich wer als dd noch bei oni zeugs als maingear brauch sollte sich gedanken machen.Wenn es wen stört das er need draufhat einfach aneren tankmitnehmen und gut ist es.

Keiner zwinngt dir einen spezifischen tank auf dne hals.

Und jeder der über tanks oder heiler meckert darf mal paarwochen als einer raiden dann wisst ihr mal warum die ständig angepisst sind^^


----------



## Latharíl (9. März 2010)

ich hab mir vor kurzem auch mal nen pala hochgezockt...


bsp. 1:

grube hero:

dd: olol, der tank hat nur 30k leben unbuffed, des wird nix ->leaved
der schurke: okay, ich schmeiß dir schurkenhandel drauf, dann wird des scho

ende vom lied-> kein wipe, alles hat wunderbar geklappt


bsp.2:
pdk10

2.tank: olol, der hat ja NUR t9, olol ich mach mt1

ende vom lied->jaraxxus inkl. adds getankt, valkyren mit der bubble die letzten prozent getankt, anub mit adds getankt und gegen die t10-dds die aggro gehalten...während der dk tot am boden lag und/oder aggroverlust hatte

bsp.3:
ak10

gildi, der heilte: ne sry du bist du schlecht, du hast nur 32k leben
die beiden andren tanks dann, beide mit 40k+, sind dann umgekippt bei toravon, weil er die beiden nicht oben halten konnte- als holy

bsp.4:
icc10
zwei palas mit 32k leben unbuffed, null aggroverlust, heiler ham sich gechillt-> bis saurfang ohne probleme 


was ich damit sagen will:
tanks sind eben dreister als früher, weil sie wie dreck behandelt werden. und vor allem wirds immer dann interessant, wenn man als tank lieber schaden vermeidet und ausweichen/parieren sockelt, statt eines dieser asd-heilintensiven- monster zu sein. dann wird man geflamet und dumm angemacht un nich mitgenommen, weil man ja n gimp is un viiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu wenig leben hat.
wann begreifen es die, die immer dumm rumstänkern, das viel leben/=besserer tank bedeutet?

und ja, wenn mir jemand mit "olol zu wenig leben" kommt, werd ich ausfallend


----------



## Dalfi (9. März 2010)

4undzwanzig schrieb:


> Interessant.
> An alle die sich wegen der Tanks/Healer beklagen, loggt euch aus, klickt auf den Buttom ''neuen Char erstellen'' und erstellt euch einen Pala/krieger oder Dudu(mir egal). Dann zoggt ihr den Char schnell auf 80, farmt euch dann nebenbei noch das Tankgear zusammen, und dann geht als Tank in die Heros/Raids und verhaltet euch wie Mutter Thereza.
> Solange ihr das nicht macht freut euch einfach das ihr ein DD seid und nur selten geflamt werdet.
> Ich selber spiele Heiler und habe eine starke Apathie gegenüber Hexern.
> ...




Du bist ja die Sorte Heiler die ich am liebsten habe - Dein Nickname soll wohl Deinen IQ wiederspiegeln oder ? Ist es der Neid weil Du als Heiler keinen Aderlass hast um Mana zu Reggen oder was ist Dein Problem.
Mir persönlich ist es egal, wenn so eine Heulsuse von Heiler meint er schafft es nicht meinen Aderlass gegen zu Heilen, dann folgt auf Aderlass eben Lebensentzug und fertig. 
Geht dann halt zu Lasten des Schadens, was die Ini, lediglich aufgrund der Idiopatischen Egomanie eines geistigen Tieffliegers, halt wieder unnötig verlängert. Somit schadest Dein Verhalten der gesamten Grp und wenn es so wie gestern der Fall ist, wo ich scheinbar mit Dir in einer Ini gewesen sein muss, das ich der einzige bin der überhaupt Schaden macht, dann fällt es umso mehr auf.

PS: Ich habe neben meinem Hexer auch noch einen Priester (Heiler), einen Druiden (Heiler) und einen Schamanen (2nd Spec Heiler) und es kostet mich ein Lächeln dem evtl in meiner Grp befindlichen Hexer zwischen 2 Mob-Gruppen eben eine Erneuerung (Priester), Verjüngung (Baum) oder Springflut (Schamane), zu spendieren. 
Gibt ja sonst nix zu Heilen in HC´s was mein Mana beinträchtigen würde.

Tante Edit(h) ruft grad BTT:
Ich hab natürlich auch nen Tank, wollte schon immer alle Seiten mal sehen und ich nehme kein Gold fürs Tanken, sondern mache es weil es mir genau wie das Heilen und das Schaden verursachen Spaß macht. Ich verlasse auch keine Gruppen nach dem ersten Wipe, nicht mal nach dem 10ten, solange sich eine Verbesserung abzeichnet. Ich erkläre auch zum xten mal den Ablauf eines Bossfights in einer HC Ini.

Was scheinbar viele hier nämlich vergessen ist, dass sie auch einmal angefangen haben vorletztes Jahr und nicht mit Full-T10 und absoluter Kenntnis aller Abläufe sämtlicher Instanzen von 5er bis 25er in Nordend eingerückt sind.
WoW har nicht mit Eurem Einstieg den Verkauf gestoppt, es kommen tatsächlich ständig Leute nach die dieses Spiel nicht seit Vanilla zocken, sondern seit 3 Monaten vielleicht. 
Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Tschinkn (9. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ich hab mir vor kurzem auch mal nen pala hochgezockt...
> was ich damit sagen will:
> tanks sind eben dreister als früher, weil sie wie dreck behandelt werden. und vor allem wirds immer dann interessant, wenn man als tank lieber schaden vermeidet und ausweichen/parieren sockelt, statt eines dieser asd-heilintensiven- monster zu sein. dann wird man geflamet und dumm angemacht un nich mitgenommen, weil man ja n gimp is un viiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu wenig leben hat.
> wann begreifen es die, die immer dumm rumstänkern, das viel leben/=besserer tank bedeutet?


Irgendwie hängst Du Dich arg an der HP vs Avoid Diskussion auf - und scheinst ja durchaus Paroli bieten zu können. Dein Punkt wird durch Deine Beispiele eher unklarer als klarer.
Aber Du scheinst das Handbuch, das bei deinem Pala mit dabei war, tatsächlich gelesen zu haben. Wenn nur jeder das Handbuch seiner Klasse lesen würde, dann gäbe es diesen Thread vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Moktheshock (9. März 2010)

^^ wie wäre es mal mit einer guten antwort die allen hilft^^ :

Wir brauchen uns alle sei es DD´s Tank´s noch Heals, wir müssen alle aufeinander eingehen und berücksichtigen das es bei allen Quertreiber gibt.

Ok ich weiß selber das nun gleich kommt mimimi HelloKittyolololol, aber Hey Freundlichkeit hilft immer noch am meisten sei es Rl oder Ingame


----------



## blindhai (9. März 2010)

zur Situation 2: Ist doch völlig verständlich wenn man als Tank nichts mehr braucht. Take it or leave it! Als DD kannste dir das natürlich NICHT erlauben weil nen DD kann man einfach leichter finden/ersetzen. Ich persönlich habe meine Paladina auch mittlerweile so weit, dass sie tanken kann und so spiele ich mittlerweile jede Tankklasse und mache das selber auch schonmal genau so...finde das nicht schlimm.


----------



## Tschinkn (9. März 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Ok ich weiß selber das nun gleich kommt mimimi HelloKittyolololol, aber Hey Freundlichkeit hilft immer noch am meisten sei es Rl oder Ingame


Sehr weise - nur die wenigsten verhalten sich so, wie sie sich verhalten würden, wenn sie dem anderen Auge in Auge gegenüber stehen würden.
Das ist vermutlich wirklich das Hauptproblem. Vor allem bei der deutschen WOW-Community.


----------



## Rabaz (9. März 2010)

mene mene tekel peres

Früher musste man den tanks nicht die Füße lecken und sie in Watte packen, heute leider immer öfter. OK ja tanken ist manchmal unbequem, das ham wir hier ja auch erst so ungefähr 2478 mal erörtert, das können wir inzwischen alle singen oder rückwärts aufsagen. Aber dass manche sich da einiges rausnehmen beobachte ich auch immer öfter. Denn es hat spätestens seit dem lfg-tool (Instant ne Gruppe usw) auch seine Vorteile, oder ? Vielleicht könnte ja einer von euch so ehrlich sein das zuzugeben, dass es auch seine angenehmen Seiten hat ??? Oder habt ihr alle Bewusstseinsspaltung oder seid Masochisten ?

"Ich bin tank aus Leidenschaft bla bla aber bei einem Hauch von Unstimmigkeit, wenn ich irgendwas nicht bekomme, wenn jemand einen Fehler macht, wenn einer mal ne Minute andie Tür oder ans Telefon muss, wenn mich einer schief anguckt, oder wenn die Mama ins Zimmer kommt, dann bin ich WEG."  ----- so erlebe ich es immer öfter. Da ist das aber ne entweder gelogene oder ne ziemlich armseelige Leidenschaft.

Besonders auf mittleren und unteren leveln packt einen das Grauen was sich da als tank verkauft. Tanks haben Negativerlebnisse das glaub ich wohl, aber ihr könnt euch sicher sein dass das auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht.


----------



## Latharíl (9. März 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> Irgendwie hängst Du Dich arg an der HP vs Avoid Diskussion auf - und scheinst ja durchaus Paroli bieten zu können. Dein Punkt wird durch Deine Beispiele eher unklarer als klarer.
> Aber Du scheinst das Handbuch, das bei deinem Pala mit dabei war, tatsächlich gelesen zu haben. Wenn nur jeder das Handbuch seiner Klasse lesen würde, dann gäbe es diesen Thread vermutlich nicht.



die unklarheit tritt aufgrund meiner mangelnden konzentration auf, da ich bis eben noch über meinen büchern gehangen hab...


und ja, ich häng mich an dieser diskussion auf-.- 
ich versuchs mal mit nem andren beispiel:

wir haben im raid einen tank, der mit 15 staminasockeln und zwei staminatrinkets mit dick hp da steht und einen tank mit ausweich-asd-sockeln und zwei ausweichtrinkets. wir waren mit beiden pdk nonhero, um zwei twinks zu ziehen.
bei gormok fiel unser staminatank dauerhaft unter die 50% vom leben....er bekam die kellen ungehindert rein. unser ausweichtank war eig. nen witz zu heilen- wenn man den beiden heilern *druide und holypriest* glauben darf.
mittlerweile hat unser staminamonster seine trinkets gegen ausweichtrinkets getauscht...


----------



## Chillers (9. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ich finde jeder hat Verantwortung, egal welche Rolle er im Raid hat. Ein Raid, wo nur die DD alles verkacken, kann auch nichts werden.
> 
> Wobei ich sagen muss, unser Addtank steht nur in der Ecke und holt sich mit Deathgrip die Horrors da. Ich weiß nicht, wo das anspruchsvoll sein sollte
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip sind die tanks sehr engagiert. Und wenn mal ein faules Ei dabei ist, sage ich dem das.
Da ich sehr diszipliniert (denke ich mal) spiele, immer buffe, als heiler mein letztes gebe und als DD kontrolliert an die Sache herangehe, habe ich wenig Schwierigkeiten.
Man darf sich dem Gezanke nicht aussetzen, wenn was gar nicht geht, kurz sagen und dann auch konsequent gehen.

Ich habe nie Lust auf Grundsatzdiskussionen mit wildfremden Leuten, mache meinen Job, wenn wer joked, ich gerne dabei. Auch pets zünden und sowas.
Wenn wer was anzumerken hat zu skill, Sockelung etc., wo ich im Wald stehe - immer her damit.

Wer nicht heilen oder tanken kann, aber sich wie wild gebärdet - weg und igno.

Fahre bestens mit der Tour und hoffe nur, dass ich nicht die lieben unbedarften übersehe.


----------



## Kite-X (9. März 2010)

So ich bin Tank und ich Prostituiere mich auch!!!!

Habe folgende Macros


/2 ###  Tankservice ####
/2 Tanke euch jede Hero Ini,
/2 Erfolg, Raid
/2 Bezahlung:
/2 10g per Boss
/2 15g Pro Erfolg
/2 30g Pro Raid Boss


Und glaubt mir ich bekomme mein Gold und mal ehrlich. Bei uns auf dem Server ist es so viele wollen halt schnell Ihre Daily Hero machen. Wegen Frostmarken. Daily Hero gibt Gold und die Bosse droppen auch Gold.
Also macht der DD keinen Verlust. 20 min Max für eine Hero ini. Ich sterbe zu 90% nicht (Full ICC 25er Euipp). Sonst müsste er alleine 20 min auf nen Invite warten


----------



## Kryta (9. März 2010)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> na dann ist auch für tanks eine bezalung nicht unfair , ich muss meine rüssi auch reppen ........
> und das nach jedem raid , du kaufst das shice rezept nur 1x ich muss aber täglich reppen für 50-80g
> du als dd musst bei mir so gut wie nie reppen..........
> daher sind meine ausgaben viel viel höher!!! aber ich lass mich nicht bezahlen und wer großes maul in inis hat wird direkt rausgekickt oder ich leave
> brauch ich nicht meine zeit mit verschwenden


 Lol du musst täglich 50-80g für repp kosten latzen? da machst was falsch...ich würd dann mal mitm heiler sprechen.
Ach und ja klar zahl ichn tank *lol* hast doch schuss... du musst ja nicht jedes mal zahlen...such dir halt einen vz freunde dich mit ihm an und ente...(ente,ente)

Zudem finde ich es nur gerecht das man was tg bekommt für eine Verzauberung auch wenn man selbst die mats an schleppt ich bezahle auch nen juwe,Schmied usw. für seine Dienstleistungen. Ist halt ne sache der Höflichkeit. 




 Und nun zurück zum Thema einen Tank würde ich nie bezahlen egal wie gut seine Rüsstung ist, und zur der Aktion mit dem DD Klamotten...also klar kann er drauf needen aber nur wenn die dd´s das nicht brauchen. Ist doch blödsinnig einen dd der bedarf drauf hat es weg zu würfeln nur weil man es für sein 2[sup]nd[/sup] eq braucht. 1[sup]st[/sup] geht vor 2[sup]nd[/sup] ist doch klar.


@ Kite-X 
Ich warte lieber 20 min. Und kaufe mir doch keine bordsteinschwalbe ,ist doch schrecklich ich würde mich schämen für was zu zahlen obwohl ich es auch umsonst haben kann.


----------



## Gerti (9. März 2010)

Kryta schrieb:


> Lol du musst täglich 50-80g für repp kosten latzen? da machst was falsch...ich würd dann mal mitm heiler sprechen.
> Ach und ja klar zahl ichn tank *lol* hast doch schuss... du musst ja nicht jedes mal zahlen...such dir halt einen vz freunde dich mit ihm an und ente...(ente,ente)



Einen Abend Arthas wipen bzw andere Bosse kostet schon was.... und dazu kommen noch Kosten für Flask,Buffmats, Potions,...

An einem Raidtag, wo wir an Bossen stehen, die wir nicht mal eben umhauen wird man so auch sein Gold los.

[/QUOTE]
@ Kite-X 
Ich warte lieber 20 min. Und kaufe mir doch keine bordsteinschwalbe ,ist doch schrecklich ich würde mich schämen für was zu zahlen obwohl ich es auch umsonst haben kann.
[/QUOTE]

Du kannst auch umsonst zur Arbeit laufen, nur dauert das ne Stunde... mit dem Auto bist du schneller.
Du kannst dich mit dem kostenlosen Rapidshare rumschlagen oder hast einen Premiumaccount.
Du leihst dir einen Film aus, oder wartest bis er im TV läuft.

Du bezahlst für so viele Sachen, damit du es komfortabler hast, also nicht auch für einen Tank, bei dem du weißt "Hey in max.20mins bin ich mit meiner Daily durch"


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (9. März 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Tank und da ich vorallem nachts spiele bekomm ich immer häufiger anfragen von dd's die mich für randoms "mieten" wollen... sorry aber soweit ist es schon gekommen das man tanks mieten kann wie ne billige hure an der ecke.. no comment... ich tanke weil es mir spaß macht und nicht um den leuten das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.... genau wie mich das "trinkgeld" aufregt... was kosten die portalrollen für mages? 20s aber um aus euren zauberbuch das richtige portal zu suchen und die maustaste zu drücken wollt ihr 5-10 g? alles klar!
> 
> sorry fürs abschweifen aber das musste mal raus..



dann mußt du eben zufuß gehen.Aber verlauf dich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (9. März 2010)

joah,  war ja mal wieder nur ne frage der zeit. tanks sind so knapp dass man als tank so unverschämt sein kann... 

und viele kommen damit auch durch...

zu bc gabs auch schon so zeiten wo tanks nur mitkamen wenn se was bekommen ham. Urfelchte, Nethervortexe oder son müll


----------



## Gnorfal (9. März 2010)

Dungeonfinder-Gruppe=Zweckgemeinschaft.

Mehr muss nicht gesagt werden.


----------



## Lenelli (9. März 2010)

wenn dir der tank zu blöd is dann nimm halt nen anderen. wenn mir einer in ner ini doof kommt und der rest der gruppe das genauso sieht, wird er auch als tank gekickt wie jedes andere mitglied. er findet zwar schnell ne neue gruppe und wir warten 2 minuten aber ich mach mir doch nich die nerven wegen irgend nem trottel kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und je nach instanz und equip brauchste nich mal nen tank.. geht halt alles nur schrittweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (9. März 2010)

4undzwanzig schrieb:


> Interessant.
> 
> Ich selber spiele Heiler und habe eine starke Apathie gegenüber Hexern.
> Ich weiß allerdings nicht warum, kann sein dass es an Aderlass liegt, dieses unnötige Verzehr von Leben zugunsten des Manas... idiotisch.
> ...



Ich hoffe inständig, dass sich unsere Wege in einer Gruppe niemals aber wirklich NIEMALS kreuzen. Nur wegen der unbegründeten Antipathie gegen eine Klasse, diese in einer Ini einfach sterben zu lassen ... wie bescheuert ist das denn ? Sollte ich bei jemanden so ein Verhalten in einer Ini bemerken und ich habe die Möglichkeit, ist derjenige sofort weg vom Fenster ... ob Heiler oder nicht. Und dann noch denjenigen per Kickvote aus der Gruppe werfen, weil er sein "Recht" auf Heilung nicht bekommt und dies beklagt ... du bist in meinen Augen mit DEM VERHALTEN IM SPIEL leider ein totales Arschloch hoch drei ! Um es mal deutlich zu sagen.Und wenn jetzt ein Moderator kommt und mich Verwarnt wegen falscher Wortwahl .. ok, aber das musste mal gesagt werden - wenn es sonst keiner macht.


----------



## Mandy041279 (9. März 2010)

Hi,

jojo diese Situationen kenn ich auch. Nicht nur dass die Tanks Gold wollen fürs tanken. Sie werden auch persönlich und beleidigend wenn nicht alles so läuft wie sie es sich vorstellen. Und diese Sache wegen "Bedarf" würfeln hat sich sowieso veräandert. es macht jeder schon was er will. Ein Schurke macht Bedarf auf einen Zauberstab und meint dann frech dass er den dann verkaufen würde. Klickt sich raus aus der Randomgruppe (anderer Realm) und das wars. Weg ist er. Ticket? Bringt nicht wirklich viel. Wobei es doch gar nicht mehr gehen soll dass man einfach auf alles Bedarf machen kann. 

aber nochmal zu den Tanks.Ja sie werden unverschämt,unfreundlich und sogar rücksichtslos. Ein Heal ohne Mana? Pech! Muss man sich mal vorstellen. Es wird keine Zeit mehr gegeben Mana zu trinken. Und wenn die Gruppe dann stirbt wird man noch beleidigt, und das meisst vom Tank!


ICH BEZIEHE ES NICHT AUF ALLE:::ABER LEIDER AUF DIE MEISSTEN!


----------



## Munzale (9. März 2010)

4undzwanzig schrieb:


> Interessant.....
> .....
> Jedenfalls heile ich Hexer oft(fast) gar nicht, und freu mich wenn sie auf den Boden liegen. Komischerweise liegt es echt nur an den Hexer, komisch
> 
> ...



In deinem Fall suche ich mir lieber eine neue Gruppe....nicht nur weil mein Main eine Hexe ist. 
Denn wie du schon sagst, es ist nur ein Spiel - und ich suche mir aus, mit wem ich spiele. 
Vielleicht kannst du aber auch einfach nicht mit deinem Mana umgehen, und musst ganz panisch zwischen den Mobgruppen reggen....wer weiß wer weiß....


Zum Thema; ich hab selber auch einen Tank. Der ist zwar nicht der Hit was das Eq anbelangt, aber für ne Heroini tut er´s allemal. Und ich habe auch einen Heiler....
 	Ich würde niemals Gold verlangen, dafür dass ich mitkomme. Entweder ich will da rein, bzw ich will helfen - oder ich lasse es.


Ich würde auch nie jemanden dafür bezahlen dass er mir was tankt...so weit kommt es noch. Bordsteintanks....lol


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. März 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Ich werd als Tank oftmals angemacht deswegen geh ich nimmer random den Stress muss ich mir nicht antun wenn man den Heiler nur kurz Mana reggen lassen will schreit der direkt um: "ICH BRAUCH KEIN MANA TANK JETZT!"...
> Genau das selbe bei den DD's
> 
> Und wenn man denn schnell ist jammern die rum und die Heiler meckern das man doch langsamer machen soll
> Also kA wenn ich mir sowas anhören will die ständigen Stimmungsschwankungen heirate und schwängere ich meine Freundin und warte ein paar Wochen



Vorab: Gold für's Tanken verlangen halte ich für eine Unverschämtheit. für's 2nd mitwerfen scheint mitlerweile normal zu werden, seh ich aber auch nicht gerne.

Tanken mit Randoms ist immer so ne Sache.

Ich halte mich eigentlich nur an 3 Regeln:
a) ich tanke für den Heiler, der MUSS casten. Wer als DD aggro zieht kann sie gerne behalten. wozu gibt es Omen
b) ich entscheide wie schnell oder langsam gepullt wird. (wer selbst pullt siehe a) je mehr einer "ogogogogog!!!11einsdrölf" ruft um so langsamer werde ich. 
c) als DD braucht man je nach ini 15-90 Minuten um in die Random-ini zu kommen. Als Tank bist du instant drin. Wer mault darf sich gerne ne neue Gruppe suchen

gerade mit Tanks sollte man freundlich umgehen, zum einen werden die immer weniger (wer will sich schon gerne für Randoms den Ar... aufreissen) zum andern sind
die SEHR viel schwerer zu ersetzen. Die allermeisten hero inis gehen easy auch mit 2 DDs und wenn man die Gruppensuche neu startet hat man in maximal 20 Sekunden Ersatz


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. März 2010)

Munzale schrieb:


> Denn wie du schon sagst, es ist nur ein Spiel - und ich suche mir aus, mit wem ich spiele.



Japp. genau das sehe ich auch so. wenn ich in eine Idiotengruppe komme hab ich auch wenig Skrupel zu desertieren (zieh gerade einen Dudu-Heiler hoch, ist grad auf 50, da passiert das dauernd *gg* )


----------



## Mayestic (9. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Als dann nur noch ein Tank fehlte wisperte mich einer an ich sollte ihn doch 300g geben dann würd er tanken...... Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf!



Also das mit den 300g ^^ naja. Klar er hat sicher höhere Repkosten als jeder andere aber Gold war für mich in WoW schon jahrelang kein Thema mehr.
Was das würfeln auf DD Equip angeht kann ich ihn schon besser verstehn. 
Was ist besser ? Ein guter Deftank der B hat aufn Offteil hat oder aber ein nicht ganz so gut equippter Offtank der gutes Defequip hat und tanken könnte aber nicht will weil er dann kein B auf off equip machen darf ? 

Was ist die Alternative ? 

Man kann drauf hoffen das man noch nen Deftank findet.
Dauert das aber zulange werden wieder einige Spiele unruhig und verlassen einfach mal so den Raid. 
Ich finde das müsst ihr unter euch klären. Wenn die anderen Offtanks damit einverstanden sind warum nicht ? Ansonsten halt nicht.
Ich habe auchn DefTank der von (Boss XYZ) rein garnix mehr haben will der aber gerne dort tanken würde wenn er dafür auf OffEquip würfeln dürfte. Da WoWlern ja ne gesunde Itemgeilheit nachgesagt wird tanke ich ansonsten höchstens bei Freunden wenn die mich drum bitten. 
Aber wer will schon den ganzen Tag, jede x-beliebige Instanz tanken aus der er garnix mehr braucht und auf OffItems nicht würfeln darf ? 
Da spiele ich random lieber gleich OffTank und wenns dann DefTankmangel gibt ist das nicht mein Problem. Auch keine ideale Einstellung. Oder ?


----------



## Sky4u (9. März 2010)

Hiho

Ich bin mit dem Dudu selber Tank und hatte auch mit meinem Heahler keine Probleme gehabt bis neulich. Die Art und Weiße Wie sich Tanks und Healer präsentieren und verhalten geht im mom gar nicht.

Ist gar nicht so lange her da war ich mit Shadow Nexus Hc, keine 10sec alls die gruppe drin war rannte der Pala Tank los ohne zu buffen oder durch die entfernung welche zu erhalten.
Healer hatte Dc allso mußte ich da mit anpacken. in einer ruhigen Min wechselte ich auf heal und versuchte weiterhin die gruppe am Leben zu halten.

Das ging so lang bis kurz nach dem 2ten boss, alls ich ihn weiterhin drauf aufmerksam machte die gr. zu buffen und mich regen zu lassen schrieb ich in den chat *Heal Stop*

Und die Gruppe wipte. Neuer Tank und wie konnte die ini erfolgreich abschliesen.

Das die tanks denken sie könnnen die halbe ini mit t9 niveu tanken werden sie leider den healer in die Schuhe schieben wenn die gruppe wipt, eine bitte an euch Healer benutzt keine Mana Potions sondern laßt lieber die gruppe sterben sodas die Tanks wieder vernünftiger werden. Hoffe ich

Mfg Mel


----------



## Sparti (9. März 2010)

Ich bin selber Tank und würfel meist nach ansage auf DD gear mit, wenn keiner von den Plattenträgern  DD Gear brauch mache ich N2 (wenns besser sein sollte) bevor es entzaubert wird.

Und wegen dem Gold, bei uns auf demServer gibts nen Palatank der nimmt pro random HCini die er mit geht rein sporadisch schonmal 20G nur damit man halt schneller reinkommt.


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. März 2010)

4undzwanzig schrieb:


> Interessant.
> An alle die sich wegen der Tanks/Healer beklagen, loggt euch aus, klickt auf den Buttom ''neuen Char erstellen'' und erstellt euch einen Pala/krieger oder Dudu(mir egal). Dann zoggt ihr den Char schnell auf 80, farmt euch dann nebenbei noch das Tankgear zusammen, und dann geht als Tank in die Heros/Raids und verhaltet euch wie Mutter Thereza.
> Solange ihr das nicht macht freut euch einfach das ihr ein DD seid und nur selten geflamt werdet.
> Ich selber spiele Heiler und habe eine starke Apathie gegenüber Hexern.
> ...


nein, das ist nicht kindisch, das ist asozial. Oute dich ruhig weiter als AK.
Was bringt es der Gruppe, wenn der Hexer statt zu bomben nur noch Blutsauger macht, um sein HP wieder aufzufüllen? Nix. 
Und mit etwas knowhow werden der Tank und die andern DDs schnell sehen wer in der Gruppe der Vollspack ist, der seinen Job nicht macht. In obigem Fall bist das du.



4undzwanzig schrieb:


> Das geflame kann man blitzschnell mit Hilfe des kickvotes unterbinden. Denn was sucht man lieber, Heiler/tank oder einen DD??


votekick kann schnell auch mal nach hinten losgehen. Heiler gibts nämlich auch mehr als genug, und Heiler die sich einen Spass daraus machen die andern verrecken zu lassen braucht niemand.



4undzwanzig schrieb:


> Also hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung: Weil wir es können.
> 
> 
> und ja ich hasse wirklich Hexer(und Rassisten)


"es ist nur ein Spiel" und "ich hasse" ... ?
kann es sein das du a) keinen plan vom spiel hast, der Hexer ist ein erstklassiger DD und b) das Spiel ein wenig ernster nimmst als es gesund ist?

lösch deinen account, würde dir und uns besser tun.


----------



## Bummrar (9. März 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> joah, war ja mal wieder nur ne frage der zeit. tanks sind so knapp dass man als tank so unverschämt sein kann...
> 
> und viele kommen damit auch durch...
> 
> zu bc gabs auch schon so zeiten wo tanks nur mitkamen wenn se was bekommen ham. Urfelchte, Nethervortexe oder son müll



öh..auf die vom TE beschriebenen "probleme" mag das zutreffen aber allg. gesehn ist das totaler schwachsinn. 
wir werden mittlerweile wie scheiße behandelt, sind an allem schuld, prinzipiell noobs die keine aggro halten und vieeel zu langsam. ja, wir nehmen uns mittlerweile etwas heraus und das ist wie ich finde unter diesen umständen unser gutes recht!


----------



## Rootii (9. März 2010)

Weiß nich ob man das "frech" nennen kann... irgendwie dreist passt glaub ich eher.. folgendes war mir gestern passiert:

Ich wollte also eben fix daily für Frostmarken machen.

1. Mit meinem Warri. Bekommen den Pala imba roxx00rr icc 25 hero killer Tank den ihr vllt alle schonma gesehn habt.
5,8k GS .. Ini war HDB. Er läuft also los..tankt alles nur durch seine Weihe an, so das man sich schon anstrengen muss, da hinterher zu kommen um 1 Mob down zu kriegen.
Ebenfals fies für den Healer.. der einzige der nich gehealt werden musste war der Tank.. wieso auch wenn er von allem die Aggro verliert und weiter rennt. Nervig...

Achja, hier möchte ich noch hinzufügen:
Jeder kennt HDB den Raum vor Loken mit den Mobs die rumwirbeln wo IMMER ein Nahkämpfer verreckt.. unser imba pala roxx00r holt sich mehrere Gruppen, inklusive die großen Mobs die rnd anstürmen.. und beschwert sich das wir unsere Klassen nicht spielen können. Der Priest müsse sowas weghealen,.. die DDs müssten den Wirbel (von 3 Mobs..) kicken. ... GZ Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alle guten Dinge sind 2.

2. Gehe also mit meinem Hunter Frostmarken holen.. Gruppe sieht gut aus.. GunDrak erster Boss, einer Stirbt. Weiß nicht warum, ob healer gepennt hat oder so.
Dann kommt das beste:
Der DD sagt "rezz pls" .. der Healpriest fängt an zu rezzen.. der Tank is schon am Arsch der Welt und hat sich in der Zeit die nächsten 2 Mobgruppen geholt.

Ende vom Lied: Tank tot und leavt mit den Worten "omfg ihr scheiß kacknoobs" ... Das sind Tanks, die nich wissen was es heißt ein Tank zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (9. März 2010)

Ich kann es in einem gewissen Rahmen verstehen, mein Tank ist erst 24, aber die paar Random-Dungeons gestern... *schauder*
Fall1: Verlies, ich pull immer so 2 - 3 Mobs, geht es nicht anders auch mal einen solo, lieber sicher als weeeiiit laufen. Heiler: Pull doch mal mehr.
Ok, pull ich mal 5 und kraxel richtig rum die Mobs bei mir zu halten, Level 24 Dudu Tank ist halt ein frischer Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heiler: Mann! Halt doch mal die Mobs bei dir!
Ich tankte dann so weiter wie zuvor und es blieb der einzige Wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fall2: Jeder Hinz und Kunz denkt, er könne pullen was er will. Das es durchaus Sinn macht Mobs aus Räumen rauszuziehen, um nicht noch den Rest zu pullen musste ich auch mehrmals schmerzlich feststellen. Schurken mit dicken Verzauberungen griffen alles an, was sie wollten, aber nicht meine getankten Mobs. Der Schamane kümmerte sich immer zuerst um das ungetankte Ziel, er kiregt ja Mana, wenn der Mob ihn schlägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern war es richtig grausam, ich hoffe nur, dass es mit steigendem Level besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja, wer solch Qualen erleidet, freiwillig, darf dafür sogar was verlangen, und wenns nur ein "thx" am Ende ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. März 2010)

Rootii schrieb:


> Weiß nich ob man das "frech" nennen kann... irgendwie dreist passt glaub ich eher.. folgendes war mir gestern passiert:
> 
> Ich wollte also eben fix daily für Frostmarken machen.
> 
> ...


dann lauf hinterher und mach nicht mehr schaden, als er an aggro macht. Es ist nicht dein Job, die Fehler des Tanks auszubügeln. Ich kenne solche tanks gut, wenn die DDs und der Heiler alle die "arbeit einstellen" wird er schnell langsamer. Spass macht das mit so einem Tank keinem, und das sollte es.




Rootii schrieb:


> Alle guten Dinge sind 2.
> 
> 2. Gehe also mit meinem Hunter Frostmarken holen.. Gruppe sieht gut aus.. GunDrak erster Boss, einer Stirbt. Weiß nicht warum, ob healer gepennt hat oder so.
> Dann kommt das beste:
> ...


japp, auch die Sorte Tank sind sehr verbreitet, und immer wieder für einen Lacher gut : )

auch da rate ich dazu, sie einfach laufen zu lassen. Tanken ist nicht nur aggro auf alles zu machen was rot ist, sondern auch (und viel mehr) die gruppe zu koordinieren und das timing auf den Heiler anzupassen. Wer das nicht rafft hat es nicht verdient sich Tank nennen zu dürfen.


----------



## Bummrar (9. März 2010)

Rootii schrieb:


> Weiß nich ob man das "frech" nennen kann... irgendwie dreist passt glaub ich eher.. folgendes war mir gestern passiert:
> 
> Ich wollte also eben fix daily für Frostmarken machen.
> 
> ...


dann solltest du die kleine aber wichtige regel beachten.. im pull kein dmg!


----------



## Sapper13 (9. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Hiho ich hab schon das forum durchsucht und kein solchen post gefunden! Mir ist es in letzterer Zeit aufgefallen das viele Tanks unverschämt werden..... Situation 1: Ony ist grad neu, ich möcht ne Gruppe aufmachen (geht dann auch recht zügig) Als dann nur noch ein Tank fehlte wisperte mich einer an ich sollte ihn doch 300g geben dann würd er tanken...... Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf! Es gab ähnliche Situationen auch in den Randoms! Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr solches auch schon erlebt?



Hey die beiden Tanks sind echt cool! Warum sollen sich eigentlich nur DD das Recht herausnehmen sich wie die Wildsäue verhalten zu dürfen.

Also Tank fühl ich mich richtig schon dicke im Geschäft. Wirds mir zu bunt gehe ich aus der Gruppe

Debuff = z. B. 15 Minuten = neue Gruppe in 15 Min + 10 Sekunden

beim DD :-D z. B. 15 Minuten + 15 Minuten neue Gruppe suchen = Satte 30 Minuten.....he he deshalb man muss sich soviel Scheiße von den Schwachmaten anhören, da leb ich auch nur noch nach dem Prinzip.

PINKELT MIR AUCH NUR EINER VON DEN SPACKEN ANS BEIN, wird der RUN ZUR HÖLLE AUF ERDEN! 

A: bei 1 DD - Ich ekel ihn raus
B: bei 2 DD - leave Gruppe
C: bei 3 DD - leave Gruppe
D: Bei 1 Heiler und 1 DD Ich pull alles was ich pullen kann und verusache einen Wipe :-D hab Kohle bis zum abwinken und eigentlich hatte ich mich ja auf die Ini gefreut, aber ich ziehe keine Brainafkler.

Und wie die dann abgehen :-D einfach köstlich. Ich meine mal im ernst Leute natürlich mache ich sowas nur im äußersten Notfall, aber glaubt ihr ernsthaft die Ignoranz sämtlicher Spielinhalte, Spielmechaniken und der Tastatur werden mit Anerkennung honoriert?

Wenn ein Tank erstmal soweit ist, das er nichts mehr braucht aus 5er inis oder sonem witz wie PDK 10er Ony 10er Ony überhaupt und AK, da stellt sich doch einfach die Frage: 

Warum soll ich mir den Tag mit Randoms versauen? Und da offensichtlich mehr und mehr Leute einfach meinen den Xten Twink von dessen Spielweise sie Null ahnung haben einfach in 5er inis schnell mal zu equippen und wenns dann nicht klappt die Fresse aufzureissen, ist das der einzige Weg denen auch den Tag zu versauen. Weil wie gesagt ich brauch nix mehr aus solchen instanzen und ich bekomme jederzeit ne neue Gruppe. Wenn der DD nur an sich denkt und antanken für NOOBHAFTES SPIEL hällt und Pullen als seine Hauptaufgabe sieht, dann bezahlten zukünftig alle!

Ich bin da wie ein muslimischer Attentäter (äh gibts überhaupt andere). Mir ist es scheiß egal ob da ein Glaubensbruder im Zug saß oder einer dieser stinkenden Kufar ich drück den Knopf und der Tag wird hell :-D

In diesem Sinne

Sapper


----------



## Rootii (9. März 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> dann lauf hinterher und mach nicht mehr schaden, als er an aggro macht. Es ist nicht dein Job, die Fehler des Tanks auszubügeln.
> 
> ....sondern auch (und viel mehr) die gruppe zu koordinieren und das timing auf den Heiler anzupassen. Wer das nicht rafft hat es nicht verdient sich Tank nennen zu dürfen.



wenn ich nich hinterherlauf bzw weniger schaden mach als er aggro und nix down geht, bügel ich ja irgendwie auch seine fehler aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fehler ist eben = zu wenig aggro.
In dem Fall konnte man aber nichts anderes machen, da er ja sein imba retri roxx00r Freund dabei hatte XD .. .die ham am Anfang HDB schon zu 2. alle Mobgruppen inkl. Boss gepullt ohne zu wissen ob der Heal bereit ist. ^^

Zum 2.
Genau das meine ich. Für mich ist ein Tank der Gruppenführer. Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an den wenig guten Tanks die es noch gibt, die etwas Hirn in der Birne haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^



Bummrar schrieb:


> dann solltest du die kleine aber wichtige regel beachten.. im pull kein dmg!



witzig.. wenn die komplette Instanz aus einem Pull besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (9. März 2010)

Rootii schrieb:


> wenn ich nich hinterherlauf bzw weniger schaden mach als er aggro und nix down geht, bügel ich ja irgendwie auch seine fehler aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was nicht stimmt und das weißt du genau. wenn er das equip hat was beschrieben wird, dann kann die grps bis zum boss auf einen haufen ziehn und die weihe reicht gegen die healaggro. also lasst ihn pulln und wenn er stehnbleibt kannste ja so viel reinballern wie de magst..


----------



## Tünnemann72 (9. März 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich kann es in einem gewissen Rahmen verstehen, mein Tank ist erst 24, aber die paar Random-Dungeons gestern... *schauder*
> Fall1: Verlies, ich pull immer so 2 - 3 Mobs, geht es nicht anders auch mal einen solo, lieber sicher als weeeiiit laufen. Heiler: Pull doch mal mehr.
> Ok, pull ich mal 5 und kraxel richtig rum die Mobs bei mir zu halten, Level 24 Dudu Tank ist halt ein frischer Tank
> 
> ...



Genau das ist der Grund, wieso ich keinen spiele; Nicht weil mir ein Tank keinen Spass machen würde, sondern, weil die Leutchen in dem Game sind, wie sie sind. ....


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. März 2010)

Also der Punkt mit dem "auf Heal/DD Zeugs würfeln" als Potentieller Tank find ich noch ok *Wenn* es vorher abgesprochen wurde.

Aber auch noch Gold zu verlangen nur um zu Tanken geht zu weit. 

Sicherlich haben es Tanks nicht immer leicht, erstrecht wenn der Jäger in der Gruppe nach betreten der Instanz volle kanne Irreführung auf den Tank macht multishoot auf die erste gruppe (und der Tank noch dabei ist sich umzuziehen/umzuspecen und/oder nach der Begrüßung noch mal darum bitte kurz zu warten) und sich dann beleidigungen anhören muss was ihm einfällt die Aggro nicht zu halten und man als Heiler daneben steht und aus gutem grund alle bis auf den Verursacher Heilt während der rest die gruppe mit mühe und not weg Bombt.

Ich kann die Tanks unter euch in dem Fall vertsehen und in meinem Beispiel sind auch nicht immer Jäger schuld das gilt für alle Klassen (alles schon erlebt) dass diese auch ein "Sold" für Ihre Dienste verlangen aber gleich soviel? Ich denke wenn sich Tanks "Vermieten" lassensollte dass im Interesse aller so sein dass es da auch andere "bezahlmöglichkeiten" gibt wie das Herstellen von Gegenständen (mit Rabatt) oder was anderes.

mfg


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. März 2010)

Rootii schrieb:


> wenn ich nich hinterherlauf bzw weniger schaden mach als er aggro und nix down geht, bügel ich ja irgendwie auch seine fehler aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein, soweit kommt er ja garnicht erst. nach der 4ten Gruppe krepiert er (wie gesagt, wenn auch der Heiler mitmacht) 
Einige dieser "imbaroxxorzomfgebilbinichgeil" tanks merken nach dem Sterben sogar, das sie an der Gruppe vorbei tanken, und stellen sich dann darauf ein, das da ausser ihnen noch vier andere sind.
Gute tanks wissen was sie tun, und rennen nicht mit halb angetankten gruppen gleich durch bis zum ersten boss.
Nur Idioten spielen heros so, als wären sie in nem schlechten singleplayer spiel.
ansonten: wayne ob die mobs down gehen. Er bekommt halt nicht mehr schaden auf die mobs als er Aggro drauf macht. wenn er weggebombte Mobs will soll er tanken, und sie nicht aus der AE rausschleifen.


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

So, mal was von nem Tank.

1. Geld verlangen, damit man mit geht.... Sry, aber das ist ja fast das dümmste, das ich bis jetzt gehört hab. Wenn jemand von mir Geld verlangen würde, damit er mitgeht, der wär schneller auf meiner ignore-Liste, als er clearrun sagen könnte. Egal ob Tank, Heiler oder DD. Naja, Idioten gibts überall.

2. Was ist daran frech, wenn ich als Tank mit Erstskillung Tank und Zweitskillung DD auf DD-Gear würfel. Wenns kein anderer DD für seine Erstskillung braucht, warum dann zippen. Es gibt auch Platten-DDs, die auf Tankgear Bedarf würfeln, weil sie als Zweitskillung Tank sind. Und solange ich das Zeug nicht brauch, ist das auch ok für mich.

Aber habt ihr euch auch schonmal überlegt, was man als Tank so alles mitmachen muss? Früher durfte man noch in ruhe antanken. Heute muss man den Mob anstürmen, damit mit die ganzen Frost-, Feuer- und Eisblitze überholt, die schon auf dem Weg sind. Von den Dots ganz zu schweigen. Und als Gegenargument kommt dann immer: Du hast doch Schurkenhandel und Ablenkender Schuss. Naja, stimmt schon, aber das Argument kommt auch, wenn weder Schurke noch Jäger dabei sind... o_O

Und wenn man mal die Aggro nicht hält, weil jeder Full-Dmg auf ein anderes Ziel fährt, wird man noch dumm angemacht. Oder man wird angemault, warum man nicht abgespottet hat. Aber ich bin mittlerweile so weit, dass ich mich komplett ausm Kampf raus halte, wenn jemand anders pullt. Ich bin Tank, ich muss die Aggro halten, ich pulle. Wenns jemand anders macht, isses mir egal, ob wir zehn mal wipen. Ich mach das so lange, bis es alle gelernt haben. Und jetzt frag ich euch: Ist das wirklich frech oder arrogant? Wenn jemand meint, meine Aufgaben zu übernehmen, bitte. Aber ich stell mich ja auch nicht hin und versuch mit Verbänden zu heiler oder?

Es ist wie es ist, als Tank ist man meistens der Depp vom Dienst. 
So, das waren jetzt meine 50 Pfennig zu dem Thema.


----------



## Rootii (9. März 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> was nicht stimmt und das weißt du genau. wenn er das equip hat was beschrieben wird, dann kann die grps bis zum boss auf einen haufen ziehn und die weihe reicht gegen die healaggro. also lasst ihn pulln und wenn er stehnbleibt kannste ja so viel reinballern wie de magst..



bist also auch son Tank mh? na dann zähl ma die Mobgruppen zwischen den Bossen in HDB.. viel spaß als Melee ^^
fakt is einfach, dass Tanks mit tollem Equip einfach immer meinen sie wären zu geil für Heros und dann mehr scheiße verzapfen als einfach normal zu Tanken..geht meiner Meinung nach noch schneller, als wenn alle dds hinterher rennen müssen, damit sie mal an Mobs ran kommen. Von mir aus soll er ja 4 5 Gruppen holen.. aber wie du gesagt hast: irgendwann auch mal stehnbleiben, dass dds auch mal gescheit was machen könn... Tun sie nicht..
> er geht davon aus das die Aggro reicht das die DDs das Viech im laufen kleinhauen! < es is kein "pull" auf einen haufen...
für mich is son Tank einfach lächerlich ^^ .. wird ja nichmal auf ansagen von DD oder Heal reagiert, das er ma kein Stress machen soll o0


----------



## Sapper13 (9. März 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> So, mal was von nem Tank.
> 
> 1. Geld verlangen, damit man mit geht.... Sry, aber das ist ja fast das dümmste, das ich bis jetzt gehört hab. Wenn jemand von mir Geld verlangen würde, damit er mitgeht, der wär schneller auf meiner ignore-Liste, als er clearrun sagen könnte. Egal ob Tank, Heiler oder DD. Naja, Idioten gibts überall.
> 
> ...



Dreh den Spieß um! Ich lass mich garnicht zum Deppen machen. Ich glaub ich spiel einigermaßen gut. Kann alle Heros locker tanken vom Equip. Wenn das mal nicht klappen sollte und es hat bei 30 Gruppen vorher geklappt, ist der Fehler nicht meiner und die SAU WIRD DAFÜR BEZAHLEN! Und wenn ich ihm was wichtiges wegwürfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann ein richtig großes riesen Arschloch sein wenn ich will. Aber einem Typen der nur scheiße baut wie die von Dir beschriebenen DDs der wird in einer ini mit mir nicht glücklich :-P


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. März 2010)

Rootii schrieb:


> bist also auch son Tank mh? na dann zähl ma die Mobgruppen zwischen den Bossen in HDB.. viel spaß als Melee ^^
> fakt is einfach, dass Tanks mit tollem Equip einfach immer meinen sie wären zu geil für Heros und dann mehr scheiße verzapfen als einfach normal zu Tanken..geht meiner Meinung nach noch schneller, als wenn alle dds hinterher rennen müssen, damit sie mal an Mobs ran kommen. Von mir aus soll er ja 4 5 Gruppen holen.. aber wie du gesagt hast: irgendwann auch mal stehnbleiben, dass dds auch mal gescheit was machen könn... Tun sie nicht..
> > er geht davon aus das die Aggro reicht das die DDs das Viech im laufen kleinhauen! < es is kein "pull" auf einen haufen...
> für mich is son Tank einfach lächerlich ^^ .. wird ja nichmal auf ansagen von DD oder Heal reagiert, das er ma kein Stress machen soll o0



lauf hinterher, schau zu, und bleib von der aggro weg. 
Entweder schafft er's alleine (scheint ihm ja viel dran zu liegen) oder er krepiert, dann kannst mit "gruppe verlassen" aus der ini, auch wenn du aggro hast und im Kampf bist. Da muss man dann selbst wissen, was einem wichtiger ist, der Spielspass (den man mit so tanks nicht hat) oder die 2 Marken. Better luck next run, nicht alle tanks sind so, zum glück


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. März 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Dreh den Spieß um! Ich lass mich garnicht zum Deppen machen. Ich glaub ich spiel einigermaßen gut. Kann alle Heros locker tanken vom Equip. Wenn das mal nicht klappen sollte und es hat bei 30 Gruppen vorher geklappt, ist der Fehler nicht meiner und die SAU WIRD DAFÜR BEZAHLEN! Und wenn ich ihm was wichtiges wegwürfel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... und du scheinst oft zu wollen.

wenn einem so wichtig ist die andern für i-was zahlen zu lassen - wie du es nennst - sollte man sich überlegen ob das geld für die gtc nicht besser bei nem Therapeuten angelegt wäre


----------



## Devide86 (9. März 2010)

@ TE was erwartest du... die dd und healer machen sowas schon lange und nu wo die tanks auch damit angefangen haben und dir das nicht als zB dd in den kram passt schreibst nen mimimi thread ?


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

Naja, was ihr da teilweise auch beschreibt, sind schon sehr merkwürdige Fälle. Also wenn ich eine Hero mach, dann sind die Gruppen meist so ausgestattet, dass man da nicht groß überlegen muss. Ich pass mich da als Tank immer an die Gruppe und meine persönliche Tageform an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stimmt das Zusammenspiel bei den ersten paar Gruppen, also sowohl bei Fokusdamage als auch bei AOE, dann leg ich nen Zahn zu, merk ich, dass es harkt, dann mach ich langsamer, egal was die anderen sagen. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für Mana. Alle paar Mobgruppen wird aufs Gruppenmana geschielt, ob noch alles gut ist. Das gehört für mich imho dazu.

Aber manchmal muss man auch "frech" werden. Wie man in den Tank reinruft, so schallt es eben zurück.


----------



## Tomratz (9. März 2010)

Hab mir jetzt fast alles durchgelesen und kann mich wohl glücklich schätzen, bisher sehr wenig
in dieser Richtung erlebt zu haben.

Einmal ist es mir bisher passiert, dass ich in nen Archa Raid nicht mitgenommen wurde, weil
mein Gear als Heiler zu schwach sei (kam von einem Raidleiter, der kaum besseres gear als
ich hatte).

Was ich für viel schlimmer halte, ist die Tatsache dass man als "Neutank" in den Lowinis wie
der letzte Dreck behandelt wird.

Hey, ich will etwas gegen den Tankmangel tun und spiele mir einen Tankkrieger hoch, wo ist
da das Problem bei manchen, die massig Erbstücke anhaben und meinen, sie müssten durch
Todesmine oder Verlies genauso durchrushen wie durch die 80er HC-Inis?

Einerseits wird rumgejammert dass es zu wenig Tanks gibt, wenn dann jemand aber damit
anfangen will, kriegt er statt Unterstützung noch flames, tolle Community.


----------



## WotanGOP (9. März 2010)

Och, mal wieder ein Thread mit sehr viel Diskussionsstoff...

Richtig ist, daß...
...Tanks den schwierigsten Weg haben, um gute Tanks zu werden.
...sie i.d.R. den schwersten und verantwortungsvollsten Job haben.
...sie ihren Job immer hundertprozentig erledigen müssen.
...es Tote gibt, wenn sie es mal nicht tun.
...bei ihnen Fehler am ehesten auffallen.
...sie oft genug berechtigt und auch unberechtigt angemault werden.
...ihnen vom Rest der Community das Leben künstlich schwer gemacht wird.
...an sie immer die höchsten Anforderungen gestellt werden.

Habt ihr schonmal einen Tank auf 80 gebracht? Habt ihr mit frischen 80 dann versucht, in Instanzen zu kommen, für besseres Equip und sind Heiler und DDs direkt wieder aus der Gruppe, als sie gemerkt haben, daß ihr noch neu seid, natürlich nicht ohne euch auch noch an den Kopf zu werfen, daß ihr auf gut deutsch Scheiße seid? Ich bin echt froh, daß ich letzteres bisher nicht erleben mußte, weil ich equiptechnisch immer auf der Höhe der Zeit war bisher, aber ich seh soetwas mit meinem Hexer oder höre es von anderen aus meiner Gilde, die sich einen Tanktwink hochgezogen haben. Mal ehrlich, was soll denn das? Soll ich nun genau so werden und flamend aus der Gruppe stürmen, weil der Heiler nur einen Gearscore von 3xxx hat oder die DDs teilweise so viel Schaden machen, wie es auf Level 70 standard war? Ich bleib dann in der Gruppe. Muß ich selbst halt etwas mehr tun, als wenn die ganze Gruppe auf meinem Stand wär. So ist es wenigstens nicht so langweilig und nebenbei auch noch ein wenig Training.
Habt ihr als nächstes schonmal beobachtet, wie nach Tanks für Raids gesucht wird? Meistens fehlen nur noch diese, aber es wird keiner mitgenommen, dessen Equip nicht völlig überzogene Anforderungen erfüllt und der die Bosse noch nicht kennt. Wenn man doch dringend einen Tank für Instanz XY sucht, wieso nimmt man dann keinen mit, der vom Equip her genau da rein passen würde, bzw. dem man kurz die Bosse erklären muß? Richtig, man tut das nicht, weil man selbst zu faul ist. Aber wenn ich ewig nach einem Tank suche, dann habe ich die paar Minuten doch dann auch noch. Aber das widerspricht ja dann der "ogog gogo"-Mentalität, welche vor allem die DDs an den Tag legen.
Und wie sieht es aus mit Erfahrungen bezüglich Gruppen, die einem frischen Tank auf der Nase herumtanzen, anstatt ihm etwas Zeit zu geben und ihm womöglich sogar noch zu helfen? DDs pullen, Heiler nörgeln und alle hacken auf dem Tank rum, daß er ja so schlecht ist. Aber seid ihr alle mit Gearscore 6000 auf die Welt bekommen und habt mit Level eins schon 10k DPS/HPS gefahren?
Und wie oft erleben Toptanks, wozu ich mich selbst durchaus zähle, daß sich andere Gruppenmitglieder durch die Instanzen ziehen lassen. DDs mit einem Itemleveldurchschnitt von über 251, die keinen Schaden machen, zum Beispiel. Am besten einfach beim Heiler auf Folgen gehen und nach 15 Minuten zwei Frostembleme bekommen, ohne etwas getan zu haben. Was soll das denn? Man stelle sich vor, Tank und Heiler würden soetwas tun. Was meint ihr, wie schnell die Gruppe dann durch wär? In Raids ist es auch so. Wie oft gehen DDs da beim Trash afk. Der Tank kann nicht, denn ohne ihn kommt man nicht weit. Die Heiler gehen meistens abwechselnd mal kurz, sprechen sich aber ab. Die DDs machen aber einfach Pause, wann sie wollen.
Letztens in der violetten Festung hatte ich auch mal wieder ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel eines Heilers dabei. Ich hatte einen tickenden Debuff, der gut Schaden macht im Laufe der Zeit und der nur dann verschwindet, wenn man den Spieler komplett vollheilt. Das nächste Portal ging auf und ich stand da mit 12k HP und hab kurz gewartet, daß ich geheilt werde. Inzwischen hatte schon ein DD Aggro, naja hab dann den Mob getankt und bekam keine einzige Heilung, bis er lag. Ich hab dann wieder gewartet und das Ding tickte weiter. Der Heiler hat es einfach nicht für nötig gehalten, seinen Tank zu heilen. Er hat lieber mit auf die Mobs gehauen. Von mir aus kann der Heiler nackt durch die Instanz laufen und die ganze Zeit in der Nase bohren, solange mein grüner Balken voll ist. Denn der gehört so und nciht anders! Da hilft nur eins: Gruppe verlassen. Viel Spaß beim Warten auf den nächsten Tank.
Ich für meinen Teil bin dahingehend sowieso mittlerweile abgestumpft und kompromißlos geworden. Ich spotte grundsätzlich keinem DD mehr irgendeinen Mob ab. Wenn gedrängelt wird, während ich noch durchbuffe und ich Mana regge, gibts einen Hinweis von mir, daß sich derjenige auch gern eine neue Gruppe suchen kann, wenn es ihm nicht schnell genug geht. Die meisten halten dann die Klappe. In Instanzen, wo man Bosse auslassen kann, mach ich trotzdem grundsätzlich immer alle. Ich brauch halt noch Triumphmarken fürs Zweitequip, mal davon abgesehen, daß 15 davon auch 100 Gold sind. Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist, kann sich ebenfalls gern eine andere Gruppe suchen. Wenn andere Gruppenmitglieder absichtlich pullen, wieso auch immer, bin ich weg. Warum DDs soetwas machen, ist mir unerklärlich. Ich bin alles andere als langsam.
Inzwischen werden die geistigen Ausfälle meiner Gruppenmitglieder immer seltener. Als Tank mußt du halt souverän sein und den anderen zeigen, wer in der Gruppe die Hosen anhat. Einem solchen Tank widerspricht i.d.R. keiner, bzw. den versucht keiner zu verarschen. Das machen die meisten nur bei "schwachen" Tanks. Allerdings muß man dann natürlich auch zeigen, daß man zu Recht solche klaren Ansagen gemacht hat. Denn wenn man nur Sprüche klopfen aber nicht tanken kann, macht man sich eher lächerlich. Zuzugeben, daß man etwas noch nicht kennt und um kurze Erklärung und Hilfe bitten ist dahingehend jedoch kein Zeichen von Schwäche, eher im Gegenteil. Es zeugt von der Qualität eines Spielers, daß er seine Defizite nicht verschweigt, sondern sie gezielt anspricht und beheben will. Also, seid stark und souverän. Aber benehmt euch auch so, wie man sich als Tank benehmen sollte. Und alle anderen sollten ihren Tanks Respekt entgegenbringen. Zumindest solange, wie dieser nicht verspielt wird.

Bei all dem, wo es Tanks so schwer haben, gibt es trotzdem Grenzen, die man nicht überschreiten sollte. Denn so, wie der Tank selbst behandelt werden will, so sollte er auch die anderen behandeln. Auf den Manabalken des Heilers zu warten hat genau so etwas mit respektvollem Umgang zu tun, wie daß die anderen den Tank pullen lassen. Der Heiler sollte sich dann natürlich nicht so darüber beschweren, daß man auf ihn wartet, wie es hier einige geschildert haben.
Dann hat man als Tank überhaupt kein Recht dazu, anderen Klassen etwas wegzuwürfeln. Egal wie schwer man es hatte und wie schlecht man allgemein behandelt wird, soetwas geht einfach zu weit. Und wie oft hört man, daß der Tank in PdC oder den drei neuesten Instanzen Bedarf auf Sachen macht, die ein Heiler oder DD tatsächlich gebraucht hätte. Wenn keiner ein Item braucht, kann man es immernoch mitnehmen. Aber es gibt auch genug, die Bedarf machen, weil sie den Kristall "brauchen", um ihren Goldvorrat zu vergrößern. Aber das machen ja nun nicht nur Tanks, sondern alle. Aber der Tank hat dennoch nie das Recht dazu, auch wenn er es gern hätte.
Es ist allerdings etwas anderes, wenn man sich einer Gruppe anschließen würde, man aber um ein bestimmtes Item, was nicht unbedingt ein Tankitem ist, mitwürfeln will. Wenn man das vorher ansagt und das vorher geklärt wird, ist das doch legitim. Entweder wird das akzeptiert oder es wird einfach ein anderer Tank gesucht.
Gleiches gilt, wenn sich ein Tank für Gold anbietet. Keiner ist gezwungen, das dann anzunehmen und ihn zu bezahlen. Das ist ja die freie Entscheidung derer, die sich darauf einlassen.

Zusammengefaßt kann man sagen: Tanks haben es deutlich schwerer, als andere Klassen. Das heißt aber nicht, daß sie sich alles erlauben dürfen!

Man ist nur dann ein wirklich guter Tank, wenn man sich auch dementsprechend verhält.



Und dann noch etwas zu der Flamerei gegen Trinkgeld:
Ich bin Verzauberer und Schmied. Wie sonst verdient man mit diesen Berufen Gold, wenn nicht über TG? Andere sind Kräuterer, Bergbauer, Kürschner und verdienen sich eine goldene Nase mit den Mats, die sie farmen. Und die Berufe kosten nichtmal etwas. Verzauberkunst und Schmied sind, genau wie Juwe und Ingi, aber sauteuer zu skillen. Wo ist also das Problem, da dann TG zu geben? Wir haben doch diese Berufe nicht nur gelernt, um anderen damit zu dienen. Wir sind Dienstleister und Dienstleistungen kosten eben etwas. Das ist ja wohl eine komplette Frechheit, so etwas dann zu verurteilen. Wieso sollte ich jemandem, den ich überhaupt nicht kenne, etwas verzaubern, oder schmieden, wofür ich sogar noch zum nächsten Amboss reiten muß, wenn ich dafür keine Gegenleistung bekomme? Wo ist denn da der Sinn? Und wo waren denn dann die Spenden, als ich für tausende Gold geskillt hab, um mir zu helfen? Es gab Zeiten, da waren z.B. die Splitter und Kristalle, die man beim Händler für Rezepte bezahlen mußte, nicht so billig, wie heutzutage. Mich hat es damals an die 5k Gold gekostet, um von 375 auf 450 zu kommen und alle neuen Rezepte zu kaufen.Und da kam keiner vorbei und hat mir Gold in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt "hier, skill damit. und wenn ich mal eine VZ brauche, dann würde ich sie gern von dir bekommen".


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (9. März 2010)

@TE:

Ich selber bin auch Tank und tanke aus Leidenschaft. Mein erster Char war ein Mage und die beste Entscheidung, die ich in WoW je getroffen habe, war einen Pala-Tank zu spielen ^^ . Da ich persönlich sehr gerne Tank bin und mir das ganze Spaß macht, versuche ich aus meiner Rolle heraus jedoch nicht, andere Leute über den Tisch zu ziehen.

Dass dieses Phänomen gerade bei den Tanks erlebst, liegt einfach schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass wohl auf so gut wie jedem Server für Random-Gruppen ein großer Tankmangel herrscht. Und da glauben halt manche Egoisten, dass sie sich alles erlauben dürfen. Die denken sich dann wohl sowas in der Art wie "wenn die Gruppe so dringend einen Tank braucht, dann werden sie wohl auch in den sauren Apfel beißen, den ich ihnen vorsetze".

Selbst finde ich ein solches Verhalten auch ziemlich scheiße, da es ja auf uns Tanks kein gutes Licht wirft und ich persönlich egoistisches Verhalten absolut nicht abhaben kann. Eine gesunde Portion Egoismus ist ja vollkommen in Ordnung, aber man kann es auch echt übertreiben.

Ich würfel für meinen Paladin auch gerne für Heal-Gear. Aber sobald ich einen Paladin in meiner Gruppe habe, der Firstneed auf ein Heal-Item hat, lasse ich meinen Finger davon. Einfach der Fairness halber.

So... soviel Senf von mir zu diesem Thema!


----------



## MoonFrost (9. März 2010)

Tanks und heiler warn schon immer egospieler. sie mein sie sind die größten und ohne sie geht gar nichts. Blizzard beugt dem ja wenigstens vor, indem jede klasse alles kann. Zumindest in heros kann jeder boss von stoffis getankt werden und von shaddows/eulen/britzelshamis geheilt werden ohne probleme (mit dem nötigen gear und iccheros ausgeschlossen) Bei uns werden egotanks einfach gekickt, wenn sie zu lamarschig zu flamelastig oder sonnst was sind.


----------



## Maerad (9. März 2010)

Normal versuche ich es auch immer der Grp recht zu machen, aber leider peilen die meisten einfach nicht, das ich auch sowas wie CD's habe und nicht pullen kann als gäbs kein morgen mehr...

Und hier muss ich sagen, das Tanks aktuell einfach die Arschkarte haben - ich werd immer mal wieder blöd angemacht von wegen Aggro halten (hey, ich bin ne sek am Mob dran und dd zündet alles auf einen von 5 ... wie soll ich da Aggro halten bitte? Oder noch besser - es wird einer angegriffen der 20 km von mir entfernt steht <<), das ich nicht schnell genu Pull etc.

Letztes mal wo ich meinen neuen Palatank (aktuell 45) hochgespielt hab in Zul'farrak hat mich ein Schurke mit seinem "Tank mal schneller, gogo" usw. so weit genervt, das ich mal gemeint hab "ich tank in meienm tempo, wenn dir das nicht passt leave" ... mach ich normal nie, aber der Arsch hat mich echt tierisch aufgeregt.

So langsam kann ich gut verstehen, warum Tanks immer schneller leaven - ich hab da auch keinen bock mehr drauf zu tanken, mir scheiss kommentare anzuhören usw. usf. - da leave ich mittlerweile glaub auch eher ...


----------



## Sapper13 (9. März 2010)

Ich spiele einen Druidentank! Gleichzeitig habe ich noch einen Krieger-tank und einen 3/4 (noch nicht voll Episch 540er) Paladin Tank und mein DK wird auch ein Tank. Ich mag tanken einfach und weils mir Spaß macht, lass ich mir auch nix mehr gefallen.

Das bischen Zeit was ich online verbringe, das soll mir Spaß machen. Wer sich aufhalten lässt kommt als letzter durchs Ziel. Für mich bedeutet das

A: Ich komme in eine Gruppe und mach den ersten Pull - 
A1: Wie schnell gehen die Mobs down?
A2: Wie gut werde ich oder ggf. siehe Thread die DDs die Aggro gezogen haben geheilt.
A3: Gibts einen Toten?
A4: Gibts einen Wipe?
A5: Wir schon die nächste Gruppe gepullt.

Auch wenn wir Tanks als Gemütsmenschen mit wenig Grips in der Birne tituliert werden so registrieren wir dies und handeln entsprechend.

Heilung gut Damage gut Aggro Control gut....vom 1. Gang in den 3. Gang wenn immer noch gut TURBO Aktivieren und Speedrun

Heilung Mittelmässig oder DMG Mittelmässig....man lässt es locker angehen

Heilung scheiße oder DMG scheiße ..... man schaut an wie die Leute reagieren. Gegenseitiges DMG geflame....man kickt den Flamer. Und spielt weiter.

Grundsätzlich ist es mir egal ob eine ini

Langsam
mittelmässig
schnell
oder superschnell 


durchgespielt wird. Aber von langsam bis mittelmässig will ich kein GO GO alta pull mehr oder sonst irgend eine gequirlte Mongoscheiße hören. Ansonsten gibts nen Kick. Ich hab keinen Bock auf diese hibbeligen Onlineblagen und Dauerzocker die sich nicht anpassen können. Mulitplayer setzt vorraus das alle zusammen spielen. Manche können von Unreal aber auf WoW nicht umdenken! Und so leute kicke ich erbarmungslos. Und wer meint ich würde den dicken Mag machen hat recht, denn ich bin im RECHT! Ich hab keine Lust das eine dumme Sau den anderen den Abend versaut und wenn da irgend so spacken meint die Gruppe gegeneinander aufzuwiegeln und es dann 3/2 steht, sag ich dem Spieler aus meinem Team er soll zurücklaufen, denn jetzt werde ich alles pullen :-D wie gesagt dann haben die idioten wenigstens nen Denkzettel der unbeteiligte keinen Debuff und ich aber nen tierischen Spaß weil die Coolen Jungs mal nicht das bekommen haben was sie wollten...hüpf hüpf hüpf Streuschuss hüpf hüpf go go alta pull mehr.

Gesocks!


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (9. März 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> So, mal was von nem Tank.
> 
> 1. Geld verlangen, damit man mit geht.... Sry, aber das ist ja fast das dümmste, das ich bis jetzt gehört hab. Wenn jemand von mir Geld verlangen würde, damit er mitgeht, der wär schneller auf meiner ignore-Liste, als er clearrun sagen könnte. Egal ob Tank, Heiler oder DD. Naja, Idioten gibts überall.
> 
> ...




Eine sehr schöne Anekdote, die mir auch sehr bekannt vorkommt ^^ . Als Tank wirst du immer zugeflamed beim kleinsten Fehler und auch als Heiler. Ich weiß nicht ob ich eine mir noch unbekannte masochistische Ader habe, aber mit meinen Paladin kann ich genau diese beiden Rollen (Tank und Heiler) erfüllen, mit dem Bewusstsein, dass man wegen der hohen Verantwortung oft geflamed wird.

Und das auch, wenn die Schuld nicht mal bei einem selbst liegt...

Gestern bin ich in HdR gewesen und da ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht tanken, sondern lieber heilen wollte, hab ich mich als Heiler angemeldet. Der Rest der Gruppe war rein equiptechnisch so am Minimum, was man für HdR benötigt, so dass auch der Tank leider sehr viel Schaden gefressen hat, seine Aufgabe ansonsten aber gut gemacht hat, was das Aggro halten anging.

Nur die DD haben es verrafft, die richtigen Ziele zu focussen, obwohl der Tank markiert hat (was während einem HdR Run eine sehr stressige Angelegenheit ist). Da wurden Priester, Mages und Schurken einfach mal stehen gelassen und zu Beginn immer schön die Söldner umgelegt. Gerade die, die am ungefährlichsten sind. Desweiteren sind auch alle DD immer schön im AoE vom Mage stehen geblieben. Und da ich als Paladin kein Gruppenheiler bin und aufgrund des eingehenden Schadens auf die gesamte Gruppe nur noch mit Heilen beschäftigt war, war ich zeitlich nicht mal in der Lage das Gift der Schurken zu decursen, da mir die Leute alle sonst etwas früher weggeklappt wären.

Ich durfte mir dann erstmal anhören, dass ich der absolute Kacknoob bin, dass ich das nicht geheilt bekommen.
Aber durch die Kombination der Fehler unserer DD in der Gruppe war ich heiltechnisch so am Rotieren, dass einfach nicht mehr mehr ging. Ich hatte in meinem Recount einen HPS-Wert von über 6k drin. 

Letztendlich wurde der ganze Kram dann abgebrochen und ich hoffe, dass es beim nächsten mal besser klappt, wenn die Zusammenarbeit der kompletten Gruppe besser läuft.


----------



## Porthos (9. März 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Ein anderes Mal hatte ich halt nur 20min Zeit. Ich denk mir, mach ich schnell ne Hero ini. Als Tank hat man ja meistens in 2-3Sekunden bereits die Gruppe voll. Es kam auch direkt der Invite und ich wurde nach Ahnkahet geportet. Da ich es eilig hatte, fragte ich nach, ob es in Ordnung sei nur die 2 Bosse schnell zu legen, ich hätte kaum Zeit. Natürlich kam auch dieses Mal keine Antwort und ich umging halt den ersten Boss. Als ich also neben dem ersten Boss vorbei ging, meldeten sich die ersten Leute: Sie wollen alle Bosse machen, da sie noch 1-2 Teile aus der Ini bräuchten. Ich meinte daraufhin halt: Sorry aber wie ich schon sagte, ich habe leider nicht viel Zeit und ging am ersten Boss vorbei. Ich pullte die nächste Mobgruppe und starb. Weder der Healer noch die DD's waren da und liessen mich elendig kreppieren. Als ich dann fragte was los sei kam die Antwort: Wir machen alle Bosse, wenns dir nicht passt, verpiss dich.





Zurecht , wenn nicht genug Zeit hast geh halt keine Ini.

Tanks die sich anbieten zu tanken und dafür noch Gold wollen gehen auf Ignor .

Es gibt ja leider immer mehr Tanks die denken sonstwas wer sie ausgeschissen hat , sie seinen Götter weil ohne sie nix geht in den Ini´s .
Denkt mal drüber nach wieviel Ini´s ihr Tanks gehen würdet wenn die Heiler und DD´s nicht wären .

Sicher gibt es auch schlechte Heiler , oder DD´s die machen was sie wollen , ist auch nicht die feine engl. , aber das deswegen gibt es euch Tanks noch lange nicht das Recht euch so aufzuführen .


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Tanks und heiler warn schon immer egospieler. sie mein sie sind die größten und ohne sie geht gar nichts.


Sry, aber AHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Selten so gelacht. Wenn wir Tanks und Heiler so egoistisch sind, warum spielen wir dann Klassen, die für alle den Kopf hinhalten, bzw. alle anderen heilen?


----------



## Firedragon0 (9. März 2010)

Es gibt solche und solche Tanks und DDs. 

- Tank ist am Trinken, dd rennt vor und pullt, dd stirbt Tank übernimmt und der Rest macht die Mobs platt. "Wieso hast mich sterben lassen... bla bla bla... irgend welche beleidigungen usw. Antwort vom Tank: Wenn Du tanken willst kein Problem..." Nachdem der DD dann noch drei mal gestorben ist, hat sich die Sache mit dem pullen erledigt und der DD ist handzarm.

- Gruppe bildet sich, Tank rennt vor, keine Buffs, kein hallo und kein Heal ( der hat noch geschrieben das er kurz afk muss, Insolin nehmen ). Hurra gruppe gepullt, Tank tot, schreit nach dem heiler der wieder kommt und der Heiler sieht dann oh wir haben den Tank verloren da der aus der Gruppe raus ist.

- Gruppe bildet sich, Tank rennt durch die ganze Inze und pullt alles mit go go go töten ab, ich mein Berserk mal anders. Der heiler am fluchen, die DDs kippen alle wie die fliegen um da der Tank nicht wirklich alles antankt und er stirbt. Ohne Mana halt kein Heal^^

- Gruppe bildet sich, Tank rennt nicht los es wird alles gebuffed, ein Hallo gibt es auch, je nach Server gibt es nen Bufffood und als erstes kommt, ich über noch als Tank, versuch mein bestes.^^ 

Das die Tanks nen besseren Stand haben ist klar, es gibt weitaus mehr DDs als Tanks, aber als Tank die Nase zu hoch zu tragen, macht die Inze auch nicht einfacher. Besonders bei Inzen die weniger als 15 Min dauern könnten^^

@b1sh0p weil wir alle egoisten sind und auf SM stehen ;-)


----------



## Porthos (9. März 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Sry, aber AHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Selten so gelacht. Wenn wir Tanks und Heiler so egoistisch sind, warum spielen wir dann Klassen, die für alle den Kopf hinhalten, bzw. alle anderen heilen?



naja dann erklär mal warum ihr die Klassen spielt.


----------



## zadros (9. März 2010)

Tanks sind Diven, aber von mir aus dürfen sie das auch sein, immerhin halten sie den Kopf hin damit ich mir keine Kratzer hole.


----------



## pandap (9. März 2010)

ich muss sagen das ich nie beleidigt werde wenn ich tanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ein dd meint er müsste ständig die aggro klauen darf er sie auch behalten, zumindest wenn er konstant andere ziele als meins ins target nimmt (damit mein ich jetzt nicht die mages die mit blizzard so oder so die aggro klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 
wenn man die gruppe freundlich begrüßt gibts eigentlich nie probleme. liegt aber vielleicht auch daran das ich nur eine rnd hero am tag mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## echterman (9. März 2010)

solche tanks erlebe ich eigentlich bisher selten. was ich oft erlebe sind tanks die /grün/blau sind un pullen als wenn se T10 an hätten und sich dann wundern wenns nen wipe gibt. naja das übliche geflame der tanks ist dann auch dabei. an dem tag war ich heiler(palaheiler) und ich schrieb das ich mana brauche weil der tank so viel dmg gefressen hat und die gruppe auch, was macht der grün/blaue tank, rennt drei räume weiter mit vier gruppen am arsch. den hab ich stumpf sterben lassen...

mir persönlich als tank hat man 100 gold angeboten wenn ich malygos tanke. ich hab dankend abgelehnt...



mfg da echterman aka Ovaan DK Tank for life.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> [schöner Text]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so und nicht anders


----------



## FrAkE (9. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Hiho ich hab schon das forum durchsucht und kein solchen post gefunden! Mir ist es in letzterer Zeit aufgefallen das viele Tanks unverschämt werden..... Situation 1: Ony ist grad neu, ich möcht ne Gruppe aufmachen (geht dann auch recht zügig) Als dann nur noch ein Tank fehlte wisperte mich einer an ich sollte ihn doch 300g geben dann würd er tanken...... Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf! Es gab ähnliche Situationen auch in den Randoms! Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr solches auch schon erlebt?




WO liegt jetzt dein problem?
Ich sag es mal einiger maßen Freundlich...

...Wenn es dir nicht passt was Tanks machen wegen DD eq mit würlfen oder gold oder nur "gute gruppen" dann mach dir nen eigenen Tank und freu dich nen keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin Selber Tank und ich kann sie verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin selber so weil:

Wenn man als Tank nicht am Ball bleibt ist das Eq direkt veraltet ihrgend ein Poplieger schurke/hexer/ hunter oder sonst wer meint er müssde bei den letzten 20 % eines Bosses wo aggro reset ist einfach mal aggro nehmen und dann sterben,,
da geht direkt das geheule los im ts2 "was mcaht der tank" "omg wo habt ihr edn bob den her" oder ein dd fängt an zu verzapften man hätte als tank nen falschen skill geskillt.


Ich geh selber nur mit wen ich um DD zeug würfeln darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil mir ist das zu dumm wieso soll ich euch z.b. Ony tanken wenn ich komplet icc10/25 gear hab als beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sucht dir sonst ne etwas größerer oder "bessere" GIlde wo tanks mal on sind mit dennen man das zusammen machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also dont flame and play the game oder klick auf ausloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Caps-lock (9. März 2010)

Als ich noch gespielt habe,  war es tatsächlich so das die Ausrüstung von nem Tank Schaden genommen hat, wenn er getroffen wurde.
Und als DK oder Krieger mit guter Ausrüstung kam dann da ne ganze Ecke Gold zusammen.
One Wipes hat der Tank am Ende nen Haufen Gold ausgegeben, da er NATÜRLICH auch immer Fläschchen etc nehmen muss, sonst wird er geflamed, während die DDs sowas nicht brauchen da es ja nur Naxx oder nur Ulduar ist.
Und wenn jemand Dualskill hat und extra tankt und dann sagt: Ich brauche nichts mehr als Tank (und würfel dann auch auf nichts und bekomme auch nichts) sondern nur noch Kram als DD, dann ist das in meinen Augen nicht frech sondern ein Angebot.

Wenn ich Raids geleitet habe, haben wir das so verabredet, das die Tanks erstmal 1-2 gute Verzaubermats bekommen als Kompensation und die restlichen werden verwürfelt.

Mir wurde als Tank auch öfter mal Gold angeboten, aber als guter Tank hat man numal den Vorteil das man sich die Gruppen fast frei wählen kann :]


----------



## Porthos (9. März 2010)

Tank´s können auf DD Items würfeln , aber nur wenn die anderen kein Need drauf haben , oder was meint ihr warum die anderen in ne Ini gehen ?

Nur um euch Tank´s, tanken  zu sehen oder was ?


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

Bei den traumatischen Erlebnissen ,die hier geschildert werden,würd ich sofort aufhören mit wow.

Gibt ja anscheinend nurnoch A-Löcher im Spiel,ordentlich raiden scheint man auch nicht mehr zu können und an jeder Ecke bekommt man gold abgezogen....und DANN auch noch die Hexer,die tatsächlich Aderlass benutzen,um brav trinkende Klassen vorzuführen,Frechheit!


Mal ernsthaft,gehts euch noch gut ? 


ps:warum sollen tanks mit Ankündigung nicht auf DD items würfeln sollen? Seid doch froh dass er sich als Tank da anmeldet ( obwohl er vielleicht garkeine Lust hat zu tanken),ist doch beiden Seiten geholfen...oder was hätte die Gruppe davon wenn jeder Tank als DD in der Schleife drin hängt. Davon ganz abgesehen rennen genug DDs rum,die sich extra ein(gammeliges)tank gear dazu farmen inklusive dual specc,um in den inis tanken zu können.Warum sollte man das denn noch bestrafen .das sind doch alles Mehrkostenaufwände,egal welches Motiv jetzt wirklich dahinter steckt.


----------



## Potpotom (9. März 2010)

Wo ein Bedarf, da auch ein Preis... 

Habe kein Problem damit, ich suche dann halt weiter oder nehme ein Gildie oder Freund mit - habe einen Tank auch schon 200G für Sunwell gegeben, allerdings mit der Einschränkung, eben nicht zu würfeln.

Alles eine Frage der Absprache - er war glücklich, wir waren glücklich und die Bosse, naja, die waren weniger glücklich.


----------



## Sapper13 (9. März 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> Bei den traumatischen Erlebnissen ,die hier geschildert werden,würd ich sofort aufhören mit wow.
> 
> Gibt ja anscheinend nurnoch A-Löcher im Spiel,ordentlich raiden scheint man auch nicht mehr zu können und an jeder Ecke bekommt man gold abgezogen....und DANN auch noch die Hexer,die tatsächlich Aderlass benutzen,um brav trinkende Klassen vorzuführen,Frechheit!
> 
> ...



Wenn das spiel ordentlich wäre, hätten wir schon aufgehört. Aber wir mögen unsere SUPPE mit Salz. Mir ist ein Mitmensch lieber der mich öffentlich als Arschloch bezeichnet, anstatt so eine dämlich grinsende Kasperbacke die den Scheinheiligen miemt. 

WoW ist kein Spiel für Quietscheentchensammler und Fummeltrienen!


----------



## Potpotom (9. März 2010)

Einer der besten Kommentare seit langer Zeit... bin vollkommen einverstanden damit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Das muss doch jeder für sich abwägen. Im Grunde wie mit den Locked-Raids. Wer nur die Marken braucht und Item X-Lock nicht, dann kann er da mitgehen. Sollte sich aber nicht wundern wenn nach Droppunkt X der Raid zuerfällt weil a.) item X dropte oder b) item X nicht dropte. So muss auch jeder entscheiden ob er auf eine Söldner-Tank zurückgreift oder nicht. Allerdings erwarte ich dann auch fehlerfreies spielen sowie strapazierfähige Nerven vom Tank. Und da liegt dann der Hund begraben.


----------



## Xamon242 (9. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> sorry das ist halt der einzigste weg als hexer mana zu bekommen......blizzard hats so gemacht das wir mehr Mana verbrauchen und so schneller oom gehn als ein shamy =P das merk ich häufig bei boss kämpfen.... ich bin zum 3ten mal oom da hat der shamy noch die hälfte seines manas oO was meinst du soll ich sonst machn? weggrennen bis ich out of fight bin und genüsslich reggen wärend der raid weiter auf den boss kloppt oO




Es geht auch nicht um ein Bossfight, sonder so wie ich es oft erlebe, kampf am trash ist zuende Hexer macht Aderlass anstatt sich hinzusetzen und was zu trinken, ja dann kriegt von mir auch kein hexer nen heal...... Er kann gefälligst auch was trinken wie alle anderen auch warum sollte ich dafür mein mana verbrauchen.

und ja in dem fall hasse ich auch hexer.


----------



## Xamon242 (9. März 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> Tank´s können auf DD Items würfeln , aber nur wenn die anderen kein Need drauf haben , oder was meint ihr warum die anderen in ne Ini gehen ?
> 
> Nur um euch Tank´s, tanken  zu sehen oder was ?




/sign


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (9. März 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> Tank´s können auf DD Items würfeln , aber nur wenn die anderen kein Need drauf haben , oder was meint ihr warum die anderen in ne Ini gehen ?



Was meinst du warum wir Tanks da mitgehen? Die meisten Tanks die da reingehen haben nur noch Need auf dd Equip und wenn man es vorher ansagt das man bei DD equip mitwürfelt ist das doch ok, sonst halt Kickvote gegen den Tank.


----------



## Trig (9. März 2010)

Hi,

zugegebenermaßen habe ich nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, möchte dennoch mal kurz meinen Senf abgeben.

Als Erstes möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich selber Tank spiele mit ganz gutem Equip. Tanks, die sich vermieten, bzw. Gold verlangen um irgendetwas zu tanken finde ich das Allerletze, wie es schon einige geschrieben haben ist das doch keine Prostitutionsplattform. Wir spielen um Spass zu haben, sollte jemand bei irgendetwas keinen Spass empfinden, dann lasst es!
Genau das Gleiche für Heiler und DD´s.
Auffällig ist in letzter Zeit die Tempoanforderung. Viele wollen noch schnell eine Hero machen, mal eben in 20 Minuten.... Das geht mit Top-Leuten, allerdings spielen hier auch Leute, die einfach mal spielen und nicht so super equippt sind.
Mir ist es schon öfters so gegangen, dass Gruppenmitglieder nach 10 Minuten "mal kurz essen waren" oder "noch kurz mit dem Hund raus mussten". Da könnte ich kübeln. Wenn ich nicht mindestens ne halbe Stunde zeit habe, dann geh ich in keine Hero. So seh ich das.

Wie immer, nehmt einfach ein wenig Rücksicht aufeinander, dann passt das schon.

Noch zu "schwachen Tanks", weil sie nicht die ultimative Autorität darstellen. Was ist denn hier los??? Muss ich den Obermacker raushängen?? Kann ja wohl nicht sein. Ich bin genauso ein Gruppenmitglied, das seinen Teil zum erfolg leistet, wie jeder andere auch.

Im Übrigen wurde ich noch nie geflamed, im Gegenteil, es kommen eher anfragen, ob ich nicht meine Gilde wechseln möchte. Vielleicht kann man sagen so wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so.....


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (9. März 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Och, mal wieder ein Thread mit sehr viel Diskussionsstoff...
> 
> Richtig ist, daß...
> ...Tanks den schwierigsten Weg haben, um gute Tanks zu werden.
> ...



Ich will jetzt nich den ganzen Post quoten, da er sehr umfangreich ist, aber trotzdem auf den gesamten Post eingehen. Und zwar will ich einfach nur sagen, dass du mit deiner Aussage einfach nur verdammt Recht hast!

Ein Großteil Spieler, die nur an den Tanks rumnörgeln haben wohl nie selbst einen Tank gespielt und verstehen einfach nicht die Mechanik hinter einem Tank. Wenn wichtige Talente, mit denen man einen ordentlichen Batzen Aggro aufbaut noch CD haben, kann man nicht einfach so in die Gruppe stürmen und dann erwarten, dass der Tank die Aggro hat und diese auch nicht mehr verliert.

Ich selber versuche immer fair anderen Spielern gegenüber zu bleiben, aber wenn mir dann auch mal der Kragen platzt, weil andere Spieler meinen pullen zu müssen oder einfach nur derbe Stress im Chat machen, dann ziehe ich da auch Konsequenzen heraus.

Ich weiß, dass ich mich in einer Rolle befinde, die häufig gesucht wird, aber ich nutze eine solche Rolle nicht aus. Wenn ich in einer heroischen 5-Mann Instanz bin und frische 80er dabei habe nörgle ich sie auch nicht voll, dass sie keinen DMG machen. Man muss halt immer das, was mit einem Char möglich ist in Relation zum Equip sehen.

Und wenn da ein 3xxx GS Tank, der gerade die 80 erreicht hat in eine Ini trabt, wo er 5xxx GS Damage-Dealer als Konkurrenz hat, dann ist es einfach nicht angebracht, den Tank zur Sau zu machen.

Viele Gruppen suchen Tanks aber mit dem Verhalten, was viele Spieler an den Tag legen, wird nicht gerade für Tanknachwuchs gesorgt, da sie auf all den Scheiß, der oftmals unberechtigt auf sie eingeht, keinen Bock haben.

Ich zähle meinen Paladin auch zu einen der sehr guten Tanks auf meinem Realm. Und um mir etwas Zeit zu vertreiben mache ich nun mal recht viele Randoms am Tag. Und da ich in einem Raid auch nicht einfach Blind pullen kann, weil einige Leute kein Mana haben und noch am reggen sind, mache ich das in einer 5-Mann Ini auch.

Und dann passiert es einfach mal, dass der Heiler sein Mana auffrischt und ich auf ihn warte, da es sich einfach so gehört, da pullt schon der erste Hunter mit Irreführung. Warum haben die Spieler heute nicht mehr die Zeit ein paar Sekunden zu warten, bis das Mana voll ist? Sowas kann ich echt leiden wie Fußpilz. Ich hoffe es kommt bald der Patch, dass man eine Ausschlusswahl auch schon vor ablauf des Dungeon-Debuffs starten kann. Denn nach 15 Minuten ist so eine Instanz ja schon fertig und man muss sich die komplette Ini mit solchen Leuten durchquälen.

Eine Ausschlusswahl sollte sofort startbar sein... denn wenn mich das Verhalten der Leute ankotzt, möchte ich sie auch vorher schon ausschließen können und nicht erst nach 15 Minuten, wenn die Instanz dann schon vorüber ist.


----------



## Porthos (9. März 2010)

Xamon242 schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht um ein Bossfight, sonder so wie ich es oft erlebe, kampf am trash ist zuende Hexer macht Aderlass anstatt sich hinzusetzen und was zu trinken, ja dann kriegt von mir auch kein hexer nen heal...... Er kann gefälligst auch was trinken wie alle anderen auch warum sollte ich dafür mein mana verbrauchen.
> 
> und ja in dem fall hasse ich auch hexer.



Wie kann der Hexer nur einen Skill benutzen den er hat , ne sowas aber auch.

Bin dafür das Aderlass beim Hexer raus gepatcht wird , damit die Heiler ja nicht Mana verbrauchen.


----------



## Porthos (9. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Was meinst du warum wir Tanks da mitgehen? Die meisten Tanks die da reingehen haben nur noch Need auf dd Equip und wenn man es vorher ansagt das man bei DD equip mitwürfelt ist das doch ok, sonst halt Kickvote gegen den Tank.



Wenn es vorher abgesprochen ist, ist es doch vollkommen ok und wenn alle mit einverstanden sind.

Sonst haben die Tank´s aber zuwarten ob  nicht ein anderer DD drauf need hat.


----------



## Muh-Q (9. März 2010)

Wenn der Hexer seine Klasse halbwegs kennt braucht der auch keinen Heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Buffed-Forum, ihr habt mir eine neue Einnahmequelle gezeigt. 
Wie weit kann man den gehen mit dem Preis? 15g/Kopf/Hc oder geht da mehr?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> naja dann erklär mal warum ihr die Klassen spielt.



Warum ich einen Tank spiele? Weil es mir Spaß macht. Ganz einfach. Und wenn ich dafür in Instanzen meinen Kopf hinhalten muss und nie ohne Repkosten rauskomm, ist mir das egal. Auch wenn ich mal umkipp ist mir das relativ egal. Es macht mir schlichtweg Spaß diese Rolle zu spielen. Ich hab zwar noch einige andere Chars, aber keiner hat mir bis jetzt so viel Spaß gemacht.

Klar gibt es mit Sicherheit Tanks, die Idioten sind. Aber es gibt auch Heiler die Idioten sind, und DDs auch. Bloß als Tank ist man leider schneller der Idiot, weil es schlimmer ist, wenn man seinen Job angeblich nicht richtig macht, wie ein DD.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Hexer und trinken/Erste Hilfe:

meine Hexer hat ein erste Hilfe skill von 66! Und das seit über 3 Jahren. Er hat sich in der Zeit nicht ein einziges mal zum reggen hingesetzt. Wozu? 
1. liegen über alle Leichen rum wo ein Hexer wütet (und untote Hexer (wer was anderes spielt ist selbst schuld) haben den Vorteil alles in sich reinzustopfen, was sie erlegt haben, ausser es ist Metall 
2. Lebensentzug
3. Teufelsrüssi mit Heilboni


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

Xamon242 schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht um ein Bossfight, sonder so wie ich es oft erlebe, kampf am trash ist zuende Hexer macht Aderlass anstatt sich hinzusetzen und was zu trinken, ja dann kriegt von mir auch kein hexer nen heal...... Er kann gefälligst auch was trinken wie alle anderen auch warum sollte ich dafür mein mana verbrauchen.
> 
> und ja in dem fall hasse ich auch hexer.







ich glaub ich spinne,wüsste nicht wo ich jetzt anfangen sollte dich rund zu machen...einfach NC

ein krieger tank sollte auch kein schildwall ziehen,sondern ganz normal sterben wie andere auch,ein magier sollte hervorufung nicht benutzen und einfach oom in der ecke stehen und ein heiler braucht auch niemanden zu rezzen,der dd kann ja laufen wie der heiler auch wenn er selber tot sein könnte...oh man
wenns dir zu stressig ist nen hot auf nen hexer zu setzen der aderlass gemacht hat deinstallier das spiel und kündige den account(den auf buffed gleich mit).
danke


----------



## Lari (9. März 2010)

Wieso gehen denn jetzt hier die Heiler so steil, wenn ein Hexer Aderlass nutzt? Oo
Als Priester ein Flashheal und ein Renew drauf und der gute ist wieder voll. Das verlorene Mana hab ich in 10 Sekunden wieder zurück...


----------



## Todeshieb (9. März 2010)

Bin selbst sehr gut equipter Tank: Gold für ne Ini zu nehmen finde ich nicht richtig. Aber: Warum soll ich z.B. PdK 10er mitgehen, wenn ich da kein Tankequip mehr benötige? Marken brauche ich auch nicht. Also gehe ich dort nur als Tank mit, wenn ich auf DD Zeugs mitwürfeln kann. Im Gegenzug können sich die DD-Plattenträger dann mit Tankzeugs equipen, da ich ja nix mehr brauche. Ist als für beide Seite ne Win-Win-Situation ...


----------



## Tyraila (9. März 2010)

Tanks nutzen ihre Position aus 

aber ich kann sie verstehen
schon im levelbereich 1-70 rennen dd´s vor und pullen, da hat man keine lust mehr - ich habs auch gelassen mit meiner pala zu tanken weil es naja unschön ist

es werden ja schon junge tanks beleidigt - da müssen sich mal die dd´s an die nase fassen und mal zurück bleiben!



aber zum TE:

also 300g würd ich nich zahlen :´)


----------



## Firedragon0 (9. März 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wieso gehen denn jetzt hier die Heiler so steil, wenn ein Hexer Aderlass nutzt? Oo
> Als Priester ein Flashheal und ein Renew drauf und der gute ist wieder voll. Das verlorene Mana hab ich in 10 Sekunden wieder zurück...



Das ist aber net nur hier so. Ich habe das schon in Inzen erlebt das nen Hexer immer gefragt hat ob er Aderlass machen darf, sag ich klar wieso denn nicht. Dann hat er mir mal die Storry erzählt das paar Heiler ihn wegen Aderlass schon beschimpft hatten. In einigen Inzen musste ich den Hexer sogar extra schreiben das er/sie Aderlass machen darf ohne gleich div. Flames zu erhalten.


----------



## Tyraila (9. März 2010)

Xamon242 schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht um ein Bossfight, sonder so wie ich es oft erlebe, kampf am trash ist zuende Hexer macht Aderlass anstatt sich hinzusetzen und was zu trinken, ja dann kriegt von mir auch kein hexer nen heal...... Er kann gefälligst auch was trinken wie alle anderen auch warum sollte ich dafür mein mana verbrauchen.
> 
> und ja in dem fall hasse ich auch hexer.



-.- 
hast wohl den sinn des hexers nicht verstanden oder?

ich z.b hatte mit meiner hexe nie was zu trinken dabei - und die heiler haben mir (oh nein) nur erneuerung oder so drauf getan! -.- ohhhh wie schreeecklich


----------



## Tschambalaia (9. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Hexer und trinken/Erste Hilfe:
> 
> meine Hexer hat ein erste Hilfe skill von 66! Und das seit über 3 Jahren. Er hat sich in der Zeit nicht ein einziges mal zum reggen hingesetzt. Wozu?
> 1. liegen über alle Leichen rum wo ein Hexer wütet (und untote Hexer (wer was anderes spielt ist selbst schuld) haben den Vorteil alles in sich reinzustopfen, was sie erlegt haben, ausser es ist Metall
> ...



1. Mag sein, dass ein UD Hexer cool ist, aber man ist sicherlich nicht selber schuld, wenn man eine andere Rasse wählt.
2. Lebensentzug hast du nur im Afflibaum und da auch nur, wenn du es skillst und in Verbindung mit Verderbnis.
3. Ich will mich nicht zu weit rauslehnen, aber ich glaube dass was du meinst in der Dämonenhaut steckt und nicht während des Kampfes aktiv ist. Sprich ist wie eine Art mp5, nur eben mit Gesundheit und ausserhalb des Kampfes. Und dazu hat man ja Erste Hilfe geskillt, um bei gewissen Bossen sich nochmal selbst heilen zu können (war bei mir immer in meinem Selfheal repertoire: Verbände, GS, Heiltrank).
Allerdings hab ich seid WotLk meine erste Hilfe auch ned geskillt, weil der Gruppenheal einfach besser geworden ist (gefühlt).

Und jop, Wotan, so und nicht anders.


----------



## Andi111 (9. März 2010)

Blindfreak schrieb:


> Es ist aber wirklich so, wie shcon gesagt wurde, als Frischling hat man es in Heros echt nicht leicht... Man hat grade so paar Epics und muss dann noch versuchen gegen die T10+ Leute Aggro zu halten... und weil die schnell durch die Ini wollen pullen sie halt selbst mal ne Grp oder achten kein bisschen auf Aggro... kenne viele Schurken und Hunter die dann nichtmal helfen bei der Aggro. Aber GENAU diese Leute regen sich dann auf wenn sie dauernd Aggro haben oder sterben.



bin selber tank... und nur mal so am rande, es ist nicht deine aufgabe die aggro zu halten... deine aufgabe ist es in deinen möglichkeiten und dem equip entsprechend aggro aufzubauen. das du die aggro behälst ist die aufgabe der dds nicht deine. ein dd der nicht erkennt das sein tank im equip unter dem seinen ist und dann trotzdem draufholz wie ein irrer oder statt ae mal auf fokusfeuer wechselt hat die repkosten verdient wenn er die aggro zieht. 
einen  dd der vor dem tank pullt lasse ich grundsätzlich die aggro.... er wollte sie also darf er sie auch behalten. ich verschwende für keine dps-geilen dd den cd des herausforderungsrufs. der ist für notfälle da.

als tank musst du dir eines merken ;-) es gibt nur 2 entscheidende rollen in der gruppe (bezieht sich nur auf 5er inis) die des tank und des heilers. passen diese beiden zusammen ist der rest egal, es dauert dann nur etwas länger. ein guter tank und ein guter heiler bekommen die meisten hcs alleine hin... bei dd sieht das schon etwas anders aus ;-)
wenn mir 2 dds weil sie die aggro ziehen sterben juckt mich das nicht wirklich... 

zum thema selbst: ich finde es abartig gold für ne ini oder raid zu nehmen oder bedarf auf alles zu würfeln da man das gold ja braucht... wenn ich in ne ini gehe und daraus keinen loot brauche (für meine eingenommene rolle) dann um spass zu haben und leuten zu helfen... und dieses agrument ich brauch da drin keine items also hole ich mir etwas anderes oder würfel als tank auf dd-sachen bedarf... sehr arm. man muss nicht immer aus allem was man tut einen eigenen vorteil haben. man kann es auch einfach mal für andere tun.

edit: klar sieht die sache anders aus wenn es kein dd bedarf hat... dann wird es natürlich unter den anderen verwürfelt... besser als entzaubern ;-)

aber so ist nun mal die junge generation, durch die gesellschaft zur gier erzogen :-)


----------



## Tyraila (9. März 2010)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> Das ist aber net nur hier so. Ich habe das schon in Inzen erlebt das nen Hexer immer gefragt hat ob er Aderlass machen darf, sag ich klar wieso denn nicht. Dann hat er mir mal die Storry erzählt das paar Heiler ihn wegen Aderlass schon beschimpft hatten. In einigen Inzen musste ich den Hexer sogar extra schreiben das er/sie Aderlass machen darf ohne gleich div. Flames zu erhalten.






jap habe ich auch erlebt als heiler - aber ich schreibe es ihnen dann : ) und dann sinds sie auch happy


einen hexer zu beleidigen NUR weil er aderlass macht ist eine unverschämtheit


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

Das mit den Hexen und Aderlass nicht machen dürfen find ich echt peinlich. Wozu hat man denn seine verschiedenen Klassenfähigkeiten? Wenigstens noch die paar, die uns Blizzard gelassen hat?

Aber es muss ja eh nur noch alles schnell schnell gehen. Da bleibt eben keine Zeit mehr, ner Hexe nen HOT zu verpassen.... :wallbash:

Wie wenig Zeit den meisten Leute heutzutage noch das Spiel wert ist, durft ich letztens an nem Paradebeispiel erleben:
Anziol'Nerub, also die schnellste Inni, die geht. (Nicht dass ich was auf GS geb, aber so als Info) Ich hab einen von ca. 4900, der Rest der Gruppe hatte zwischen 5600 und 5900. Ich denk mir: Geil! Da klappt der Erfolg auf jeden Fall! Und frag, ob wir den Erfolg beim ersten Boss machen können. Also Wächter stehen lassen. Und was war? "Neee, dauert zu lang, wollen nur schnell Marken holen!"..... Einfach ohne Worte...


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (9. März 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> ich glaub ich spinne,wüsste nicht wo ich jetzt anfangen sollte dich rund zu machen...einfach NC
> 
> ein krieger tank sollte auch kein schildwall ziehen,sondern ganz normal sterben wie andere auch,ein magier sollte hervorufung nicht benutzen und einfach oom in der ecke stehen und ein heiler braucht auch niemanden zu rezzen,der dd kann ja laufen wie der heiler auch wenn er selber tot sein könnte...oh man
> wenns dir zu stressig ist nen hot auf nen hexer zu setzen der aderlass gemacht hat deinstallier das spiel und kündige den account(den auf buffed gleich mit).
> danke




Absolutes /sign !
Wenn man sich als Heiler zu schade ist eine Hexe zu heilen, die Aderlass benutzt hat, dann hat man einfach seinen Job verfehlt.

Warum sollte man einem Char verbieten, seine Talente zu nutzen? Dann dürfte ein Mage in Zukunft ja auch keinen Tisch mehr für uns stellen. Buffs werden auch nicht mehr gesetzt.

Als ob es ein so großes Problem ist, eine Hexe wieder hoch zu heilen. Ich hab in meiner Gilde 'ne Hexe, die knallt sich in jeder Ini Aderlass rein. Ich caste einfach einmal heiliges Licht und die Hexe ist wieder vollgeknallt.

Ich sollte als Pala-Tank in Zukunft wohl auch keine "Göttliche Bitte" benutzen, da ich mich ja auch dazu erdreisten würde nicht wie alle anderen mit Strudeln oder Getränken mich voll zu reggen.

Finde ich auch absolut schwachsinnig!


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

zu weit rausgelehnt
dann nimmst halt den sauger ist doch egal.


----------



## Thebambam (9. März 2010)

Naja Also ich halte das mit meinem Bärchen Tank Ganz einfach.

Es giebt 4 Arten von Ini`s

1.
Ich komme in die Ini alle ein kurzes "hallo" schau mir den Heiler an ok über 20k mana. Frage dann schell in die Runde wollt ihr durch rennen meistens fällt die Antwort "Ja gerne" sikzak wir sind durch die Ini durch bevor der 15 Minuten buff ausgelaufen ist.

2.
Ich komme in die Ini alle ein kurzes "hallo" schau mir den Heiler an ok über 20k mana. Frage dann schell in die Runde wollt ihr durch rennen meistens fällt die Antwort "Ja gerne". Nach den ersten 2 Trash gruppen a 10 Mobs merke ich oha bin mal wieder DMG lieste number one... Hmm ok egal pulle im gleichen Tempo weiter... Ini geht 7-10 Minuten länger und ich hab rund 20% vorsrpung vor den andern dd`s
Und der Heiler hat auch noch schaden gemacht. Wenn ich nicht gerade 10 Mobs am Popo habe kassiere ich fast keinen schaden.

3.
Die dd`s Pullen. Da zu muss ich sagen ich gebe schon so ein Tempo in den Inis vor ,wenn der Heal passt das ich eigentlich nur mal warte wenn der Heal Mana braucht. Wenn dann trozdem ein so toller DD der knapp über mir im DMG ist, meint er muss noch die nächste Gruppe pullen. Das wahr auch der DD der am anfang der Ini findet "ogogog Mama stresst, ich muss gleich essen". Dann nehm ich mir die freiheit beim pull einfach die Gruppe zu leaven. Tuht mir leid für den rest der Gruppe aber so Aroggant darf ich als Tank sein.

4. 
Ich komme in die Ini alle ein kurzes "hallo" schau mir den Heal an... Ok guet Equipt. Pulle die ersten Gruppe nehm mal als beispielt Ahn'Kahet meine hass ini... Bei der 2 Gruppe mit den 4 spinnen pulle ich gerne noch die kleinen rechts und überlebe es knapp, treppe runter 3 gruppe selbe spinnen pulle einer holt wie immer aus versehen die 2 Gruppe auch noch mit ich schmeiss alles an =79KHP und selbst Heilung. Der Heiler bekommts nicht gebacken und meckert an mir rum ich soll doch nicht so scheisse pullen...Ich bin mir dann zu schade ume es zu sagen Ich wahrs nicht.

Zum glück kommt fall 4 nur sehr selten vor. 

Aber was schliess Ich daraus dürfen Tanks Aroggant "Frech sein" .

Ja wir dürfen keiner muss sich in ner Ini so anstrengen wie der Tank.

Also flamt nicht die Tanks wegen nichts an, ich denke die meisten machen es wie ich . Rechtsklick Gruppe Verlassen buff auslaufen lassen 3 Sec Inv.

Cheer`s

Thebambam


----------



## Potpotom (9. März 2010)

Um zu der aufgekommenen Hexerdiskussion auch noch was zu sagen... 

Spiele ja hauptsächlich Heiler (Priest und Heildose) und der Aderlass ist mir sowas von Schnuppe. Kurz nen HoT drauf oder nen flinkes Licht und dann passt das.

Ich habe noch nie gesehen dass sich da irgendwer drüber aufregt. Wie geil ist das denn bitte? Ohje, er nutzt seine Fähigkeiten - schlimm sowas. Oh man, ich kann nimmer... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamirro (9. März 2010)

und ich war noch nie ak pdk mim warri, weil ich denke ich könnte was falsch machen beim tanken.

ich glaub ich werde da mal reingehen.....ist doch egal wenn wir wipen..... dann war der heal einfach zuwenig!


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

Ich frage mich warum tanken als so anspruchsvoll und schwierig hingestellt wird.
In Raid sind tanks von 75 % der bossfähigkeiten garnicht oder nur indirekt betroffen und in heros sind die mobs meistens tot bevor irgendwas stressiges passieren könnte.

Tanken = in 75% aller fälle boss ausrichten,brain afk gehen (aggro probs gibts im raid meistens nicht) ,wenns hoch kommt muss mal die position geändert werden wegen irgendwas auf dem boden oder auf nen debuff stack achten,der mit pauken und trompeten von dbm angekündigt wird.

die höchststrafe ist für mich immer nocht,in VF und co bei ner völlig überequipten gruppe heilen zu müssen.

Langweile pur,und DAS (nichts anderes) ist das schlimmste in nem spiel


----------



## Andi111 (9. März 2010)

Thebambam schrieb:


> Also flamt nicht die Tanks wegen nichts an, ich denke die meisten machen es wie ich . Rechtsklick Gruppe Verlassen buff auslaufen lassen 3 Sec Inv.



tja, da haben wir nen vorteil... der buff kann garnicht so schnell auslaufen wie wir tanks eine neue gruppe haben... da sieht es bei den dds wohl anders aus :-) 

nicht das ich falsch verstanden werde, ich kann gemütlich durch die ini, ich kann durchrennen  alles möglich und nach bedarf der gruppe. aber wenn dds meinen sie müssen das tempo bestimmen werde ich ungemütlich. kürzlich erlebt: gerade in die ini gekommen nicht mal ein kurzes gegen-hallo der meisten und schon der erste ogogog gogogog  und so einen kindermist. dann der este dd pullt und ein weiterer stirbt mit ihm... dann im channel boah ey, der tank steht nur rum und hält nicht die aggro... ich wortlos die gruppe verlassen. bitte merkt euch einfach, der run beginnt wenn der tank pullt oder sie beginnt garnicht.

bitte versetzt euch in die rolle des tanks, ich kann mich meinem vorredner nur anschliessen, den meisten stress hat der tank/heiler und am meisten durch übermotivierte dds. also nehmt darauf rücksicht. ihr versteckt euch alle hinter dem tank ;-) dann ist auch klar wer in der ini die geschwindigkeit bestimmt. das hat nichts mit eingebildet/frech zu tun.


----------



## Klaang (9. März 2010)

Also mal ganz ehrlich, ein TG als tank zu verlangen ist einfach nur arm, seid ihr Pleite oder was?

Aber ich gehe in HC auch so vor: entweder die Gruppe zieht mit oder ich such mir halt andere dds, ich hab keine lust nur weil jemand gleich raid hat die schnelle version zu machen wenn die 4 anderen Marken brauchen. Merk ich doch wenn die Gruppe nicht mitzieht und ich als Tank halt im Dreck liegen, na und? dann geht keine rdn HC und Ende!


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum tanken als so anspruchsvoll und schwierig hingestellt wird.
> In Raid sind tanks von 75 % der bossfähigkeiten garnicht oder nur indirekt betroffen und in heros sind die mobs meistens tot bevor irgendwas stressiges passieren könnte.
> 
> Tanken = in 75% aller fälle boss ausrichten,brain afk gehen (aggro probs gibts im raid meistens nicht) ,wenns hoch kommt muss mal die position geändert werden wegen irgendwas auf dem boden oder auf nen debuff stack achten,der mit pauken und trompeten von dbm angekündigt wird.
> ...



du spielst kein Tank, oder?


----------



## Akurias (9. März 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> dann lass es kein mage sein sondern ein vz der 10 g dafür verlangt das man zu ihm kommt, ihm die mats ins fenster legt und er dann mit großer mühe die richtige verz. raussuchen muss und auf das item klicken muss!



Eine frage..... Tun dir die 10g für ne vz zu den heutigen tagen echt weh???? 10g hast in 2 min wieder rein, wenn nicht sogar mehr......! Schließlich hat man sich den arsch aufgerissen um den beruf auf max skill zubekommen da kann man schonmal ein "trinkgold" verlangen.


----------



## Andi111 (9. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> du spielst kein Tank, oder?



habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt ;-) 

geh mal nach icc, 5 der ersten 7 bosse (weiter bin ich leider noch nicht) sind ein "ich-steh-nur-da-und-mach-etwas-aggroboss"... (ausser der tollwütige ork und fauldarm ;-) ) alles movementbosse für die tanks...


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

jamirro schrieb:


> und ich war noch nie ak pdk mim warri, weil ich denke ich könnte was falsch machen beim tanken.
> 
> ich glaub ich werde da mal reingehen.....ist doch egal wenn wir wipen..... dann war der heal einfach zuwenig!



Dann wirst du ziemlich lang nach ner Gruppe suchen, die dich mitnimmt. Denn kaum einer nimmt nen Tank mit, der keine Erfahrung in einer Inni hat, weil alle zu faul sind die (wenn auch kaum vorhandene) Taktik zu erklären. Glaub mir, ich sprech aus Erfahung.

Ich hoffe, dass Blizzard mit Cataclysm endlich wieder Instanzen bringt, die größer und länger sind. Dann hört hoffentlich endlich dieser Speed-Rush-GOGOGOG-Mist auf. Genau deswegen sind Tanks in der Position, in der sie jetzt sind. Alles muss schnellschnell gehen, keiner hat mehr Zeit für irgendwas, es wird gepullt und gezergt auf Teufel komm raus und natürlich ist der Tank schuld, wenns nicht klappt, da es ja seine Aufgabe ist, die Aggro zu halten, egal wieviel Mist der Rest der Gruppe fabriziert. 

ABER: Es gibt natürlich auch Tanks mit dieser Einstellung, die nicht drauf achten, ob die Gruppe dieses Tempo auch halten kann.


----------



## behh (9. März 2010)

tank sicht:
ich spiel selber nen warri tank und bin noch nie auf die idee gekommen, gold zu verlangen o.ä.
wenn die leute einfach steil gehen und meinen mich zu flamen, weil sie im dreck liegen da sie meine rolle einnehmen wollten, dann haben sie pech. das sind dann auch die fälle wo ich instant weg bin, wenn beleidigungen fliegen.

dd sicht:
gestern als dd aber auch was tolles erlebt mit einem dudu tank (gs 5850). ich hatte schon so ein flausches gefühl, als sich zu beginn alle nett begrüßen nur der tank nichts sagt und direkt beginnt.
nach der 5. mobgrp war er der meinung "macht gefälligst mal mehr schaden als ich, wie wäre das?!". wohl gemerkt wir hatten nur einen frischen 80er dk dd dabei, der etwas unter ihm war im dmg. ich und der andere dd waren weit abgeschlagen, das passte schon.
ich meinte daraufhin zu ihm, dass er einfach ruhig bleiben soll. es folgte prompt "ok bin weg". bei sowas geht mir der hut hoch, wenn ich solch eine arroganz erlebe.

selbe ini, neuer tank (gs 4900 in etwa; druide) war plötzlich nach "Ick" auch der meinugn der schaden reicht nichtum weiterzumachen und wir sollen alle zustimmen beim dk kick-vote.
btw. war mit meinem hunter unterwegs und hätte ohne irreführung, totstellen und dmg PAUSE den bosskampf NICHT überlebt.
glücklicherweise hatte ich nen kumpel, der on war und einsprang und sagte dem druiden freundlichst, er soll zusehen das er sich weg macht.

komischerweise lief dann alles perfekt.


gibt halt solche und solche. letzlich hatte ich meine frostmarken, und es gab 2 tanks mehr, die einige minuten warten mussten, bis der debuff weg war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: 
zum thema stamina sockel und ausweichen. mein tank hat unbuffed fast 45k hp und mehr als 70% avoidance, was sehr ordentlich ist.
bis auf 2*wk+ausdauer (bin damit am hit und expertise cap) habe ich ausdauer only gesockelt. ich verkrafte viel durch großen hp puffer wenn mal was reinkommt, aber vermeide auch sehr viel schaden. 
letztens meinte mich dann auch so ein neumalkluger anzuwhispern, wie scheisse meine sockel sind.
er hatte dann überall 20 ausweichen drin und kommt damit durch die sockel auf vll. 5% is schon der wahnsinn, was der damit alles verschenkt an hp und ich dank meiner items trotzdem weit besser dastehe. soviel zu dem leidigen thema


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> du spielst kein Tank, oder?




ich spiele einen tank,einen heiler und einen dd und alle sind in icc unterwegs...rede eigentlich nicht über sachen wo ich keine eigene erfahrung von hätte.

und aufgrund der tatsache,dass ich die instanz aus jedem blickwinkel kenne,erlaube ich mir das zu sagen.

was ist denn bei saurfang,was ist denn bei fauldarm,bei modermiene,beim prof,bei der blutkönigin,beim rat ,bei sindragosa?

nene du,da braucht mir niemand was zu erzählen,dds und heiler haben hier die eindeutig schwierigeren aufgaben als der/die tanks.

pdk war da nichts anderes 

saurfang: boss da festnageln wo er zwangläufig kommt,auf den debuff stack achten.
fauldarm:in der mitte stehn,auf debuff stack achten.
modermiene: in der mitte festnageln,brain afk gehn bis zur explosion (addtank hats etwas schwieriger)
prof: boss am grünen spot tanken,p3 bissel durchen raum ziehen und auf debuff stack achten.
rat: schnappst dir dein target,drehst es weg von der gruppe gegenbenenfalls und gehst brain afk
blutkönign:brain afk,solange der 2te tank immer in dir drin steht brav.
sindragosa:ausrichten,brain afk,debuff stack in p3 und alle minute nen special zünden bei der kälte nova da.

ich könnte ja jetzt noch aufzählen was die dds/heiler alles mitmachen müssen in den encountern..dauert mir ab er zu lange nun. 


pdk:
ersten bosse:brain afk mit ausnahme der würmer.
zweiter boss:brain afk,passiert rein garnüscht für den tank
dritter boss: gibts keinen klassischen tank.
vierter boss: ausrichten,brain afk.
fünfter boss: ausrichten,der addtank sammelt die 2 adds ein und stellt sich neben dran.
auch hier erspare ich mir die unanehmlichkeiten der dds und heiler.

wenn man von guten dds erwartet,dass sie zu jederzeit bei jedem boss das bestmögliche an dmg raushauen + die ganzen encounter teile,die tanks garnicht betreffen ( sporen,glibber,sinistre pakte,irgendwelche vortexe,buffs und debuffs) ohne dabei zu sterben und man von nem guten heiler erwartet,dass er auch den ganzen kram mitspielt ohne zu sterben und dabei ohne andere sterben zu lassen,hat der tank es faktisch nunmal recht einfach im raid.
jeder der was anderes sagt will sich einfach nur wichtig machen in seiner rolle 


ich möchte damit nicht sagen,dass ein tank keine verantwortung hat,ganz im gegenteil,ein guter tank ist sehr sehr wichtig für jeden raid...aber man braucht die aufgabe an sich nicht schwieriger zu reden als sie ist.


----------



## Mayestic (9. März 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Auf den Manabalken des Heilers zu warten hat genau so etwas mit respektvollem Umgang zu tun




Hihi, ich als Heiler kann da nur grinsen. Zwar ist die Gesamtsituation nicht zum lachen aber der Tank merkt nach dem Pull dann schon wenn ich ihn nicht heile. Dann bin ich zwar das Arschloch aber so kann man sie sich auch erziehen. 

DDs die meinen schneller am Mob sein zu müssen als der Tank merken das, bei mir, auch schnell. Dank diverser Addons wie im Grid sehe ich wieso jemand Schaden bekommt. Hat er direkt bei Kampfbeginn die Aggro geninjat und passiert das öfters oder bekommt er Schaden durch AE Effekte ?

Da kanns schonmal passieren das mein Rechner streikt und er platzt weil ich Lag hatte und ihn nicht heilen konnte. 
Wenn er nicht der dümmste aller Spieler ist merkt er spätestens nach dem dritten Mal das es Absicht ist und mäßigt sich. 
Wenn nicht farmt er halt Repkosten. Wayne.

Alles basiert auf einem harmonischen Umgang miteinander. Wenn da einer dabei ist der meint er müsste unbedingt seine 5k+ an Damage fahren odern Caster der meint neue Rekord in Richtung 10k aufstellen zu müssen ...... da versaue ich ihm dann eben seinen Egotrip.

mfg Mayo



Ansonsten war hier iwo ein merkwürdiger Spieler der keine Hexer mag nur weil diese Aderlass praktizieren. Was soll ich dagegen haben ? Der Hexer muss selber wissen wann er das macht. Bekommt der Tank grade mächtig in die Fresse und ich muss primär ihn heilen und kann den Rest der Gruppe nur hotten dann muss der hot eben reichen. Ich nehm da keine Rücksicht auf den Hexer aber ich habe auch nix dagegen wenn sie Aderlass einsetzen. Alles in Maßen und zur richtigen Zeit ist absolut OK. Aber mein Anregen bekommt er nicht ^^ das brauch ich mittlerweile doch meistens selber.


----------



## Unsinnig (9. März 2010)

Zum Thema:
Ich habe bisher nur einmal einen frechen Tank erlebt. Ich war rnd-Gnome und der Druiden Tank rusht so durch.
Ich sag er solle warten, wir wollen Mana reggen. Da meinte er, ihn interessieren kein Manareg, oder sowas in der Art, oder ihn interessieren die DDs nicht. Ist zum Glück schon etwas her.^^ Ich war so sauer.

Und Off-Topic:
Da ich einen DK-DD spiele hab ich eine Frage an die Tanks und erfahrenern Spielern. Ist es schlimm mal die Aggro beim Trasch zu klauen und net langsamer mit dem Dmg zu werden, WENN das Mob noch so 10 - 20% hat? Weil einzelene Trashmobs machen mir net so viel Dmg, dass es mit einem HoT getan ist.


----------



## Andi111 (9. März 2010)

behh schrieb:


> ps:
> zum thema stamina sockel und ausweichen. mein tank hat unbuffed fast 45k hp und mehr als 70% avoidance, was sehr ordentlich ist.
> bis auf 2*wk+ausdauer habe ich ausdauer only gesockelt. ich verkrafte viel durch großen hp puffer wenn mal was reinkommt, aber vermeide auch sehr viel schaden.
> letztens meinte mich dann auch so ein neumalkluger anzuwhispern, wie scheisse meine sockel sind.
> er hatte dann überall 20 ausweichen drin und kommt damit durch die sockel auf vll. 5% is schon der wahnsinn, was der damit alles verschenkt an hp und ich dank meiner items trotzdem weit besser dastehe. soviel zu dem leidigen thema



und was hat das mit dem thema zu tun?


----------



## behh (9. März 2010)

Andi111 schrieb:


> und was hat das mit dem thema zu tun?



glücklicherweise geht mein ps wenigstens noch an andere leute, die dazu schon was geschrieben hatte, wohingegen von dir nur nichtsagender müll gekommen ist. nun zufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (9. März 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Wie oft werden Tanks beleidigt, nur weil sie vl. mal die Aggro nicht halten können (als Frischling)?



FAIL

Die tanks können in pdok 25er noch frün equipped sein und die ich(als Healadin) werde geflamed.Mir ist schon passiert das wir nen pala dd in pdk 25er dabei hatten mit ERNSTHAFT grünem/blauem lv 60er HEILER eq!!!! ICh hab mal was gesagt und was war? ich wurde geflamed das er ja auch mal gear holen muss......

Fazit:healer werden geflamed

Btt:naja also das tanks g verlangen oder auf dd zeug rollen wollen hab ich nochnie erlebt irgendwie heftig waren aber nur ausnahmen denke ich


----------



## reappy (9. März 2010)

Naja, is halt ein Fall von ss.

Wenn ich mit meinem Pala nach pdk25 will als Tank werd ich meist nicht mitgenommen da mein gear angeblich zu schlecht ist.
Ich Kann zZ nur mehr mein Schild in pdk10 verbessern (hab das 219er aus hdr nhc). Die restlichen Items sind 232 oder besser und somit nur mehr durch pdk25 oder icc zu verbessern.

Wenn ich dann das Angebot machen mit meinem Krieger mitzugehen (GS 5800). Für welchen es nur mehr in icc25 Items gibt, und selbst da gibt es nicht mehr allzuviel, liegt es halt auf der Hand das ich nciht wegen Tank items mitkomme. Und wegen Triumph Marken geht eh keiner pdk.
Also mache ich das Angebot das ich entweder eine Trophäe oder das recht auf dmg items zu würfeln will.

Das empfinde ich nicht als frech, sondern wer hidh geared leute will in Schlüsselpositionen (Tank, Heiler), der muss halt auch den Preis dafür bezahlen.


----------



## Trig (9. März 2010)

Unsinnig schrieb:


> Und Off-Topic:
> Da ich einen DK-DD spiele hab ich eine Frage an die Tanks und erfahrenern Spielern. Ist es schlimm mal die Aggro beim Trasch zu klauen und net langsamer mit dem Dmg zu werden, WENN das Mob noch so 10 - 20% hat? Weil einzelene Trashmobs machen mir net so viel Dmg, dass es mit einem HoT getan ist.


Wenn ich gute DD´s dabei habe, dann kann es schon sein, dass diese bei Trashgruppen mal die Aggro klauen. Mir ist das eigentlich egal, die DD´s und der Heiler müssen damit leben.
Gildenkollegen "klauen" schon mal die Aggro, aber sie wissen auch wie sie diese wieder loswerden bzw. sich selber zu schützen. Und eine Enschuldigung kommt dann direkt im Anschluss.


----------



## Tornok (9. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Wenn man schon eine seltene Art ist dann benimmt man sich eben wie man will. In einer HC würde es auch so heißen: Sei ruhig oder ich gehe.... ich bin immerhin der tank....
> Haben eben eine Große Klappe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da wär ich schon instant als tank gegangen. Wenn ich mir überleg was sich teilweise dd´s rausnehmen.......tisk
mal im ernst und das kennt bestimmt jeder. wenns einem dd nicht schnell genug gehen kann wird halt direkt die nächste grp schon gepullt. (ich lass ihn sterben iss ja klar) dann wird man auch noch
angepisst warum er gestorben ist!
Oder würfeln dem Tank ein TANKITEM weg das er bräuchte. Ach das sind so viele Sachen. Wenn mir als Tank was nicht passt sags ich einmal evtl ein zweitesmal und dann bin ich weg.
Da wundert ihr euch doch nicht wirklich oder? Als Tank/Healer biste eh meistens der Depp und im mom iss der umgangston eh bisserl schorf.

Zu dem Tank der 300g wollte fürs tanken. Der issn Depp =). Entweder man tankt gerne oder man sollte es lassen!


----------



## Muinadan (9. März 2010)

Ich bin mit meiner Pala auch leidenschaftlicher Tank. Trinkgold dafür zu nehmen würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen, allerdings mache ich mit Randoms nur die Daily-Hero, die Weekly und diverse Raids wie Archavons Kammer. Bei der Daily-Hero ziehe ich auch schonmal schnell durch, vor allen Dingen, wenn ich sehe, daß der Heiler oder ein DD nur noch die Hälfte an Mana hat und sich nicht hinsetzt und trinkt (Aktion - Reaktion).

Wenn ich als Tank aus den diversen Inis nichts mehr brauche, dort aber ein Teil für meine Vergelterskillung droppt, was mich auch noch verbessern würde, dann wähle ich ganz klar (und eigentlich auch selbstverständlich) Bedarf. Es sei denn, jemand meldet wirklich Bedarf für an. In unseren Raid ist es genauso: Brauche ich aus der Raidini nichts mehr, sage ich zu Beginn, daß ich auf DD-Items würfeln möchte; und gut ist.

Und das andere... Habgier? Nö, bin auch im RL nicht so. Ich spiele WoW, um Spaß zu haben, und nicht um andere das Gold aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Es gibt ingame so viele Möglichkeiten, an Gold zu kommen...

Daß Tanks frech werden, ist bestimmt nur eine Ausnahmeerscheinung; nicht mitnehmen, auf Igno setzen und gut. Man sollte nicht alle Tanks über einen Kamm scheren, wie damals die Jäger...


----------



## Andi111 (9. März 2010)

Unsinnig schrieb:


> Und Off-Topic:
> Da ich einen DK-DD spiele hab ich eine Frage an die Tanks und erfahrenern Spielern. Ist es schlimm mal die Aggro beim Trasch zu klauen und net langsamer mit dem Dmg zu werden, WENN das Mob noch so 10 - 20% hat? Weil einzelene Trashmobs machen mir net so viel Dmg, dass es mit einem HoT getan ist.



natürlich nicht, wenn du mit der aggro als dd ungehen kannst ist das kein problem. bei dem equip-stand den mittlerweile viele haben ist es als plattentragender dd beim trash kein problem mal die aggro zu haben. du solltest dadurch allerdings nicht den heiler in probleme bringen falls du dabei viel schaden nimmst. aber sonst ist das eher kein problem. bei stoffis und lederträger könnte das schon etwas anders aussehen. jedem dd sollte aber klar sein das er mit der aggro alleine zu recht kommen muss wenn er sie denn zieht. dadurch die gruppe belasten ist nicht drin... 

es ist nicht der job des tank die aggro dem dd wieder abzunehmen wenn er sie unbedingt haben will...  ;-)


----------



## Mäuserich (9. März 2010)

Ich finde es eher frech Dienstleistungen nicht entlohnen zu wollen.
Das klingt jetzt natürlich provokant, deshalb erläuter ich mal kurz:

Ein Magier (um ein bereits angesprochenes Beispiel aufzugreifen) spielt den Char wahrscheinlich weil es ihm Spass macht auf Distanz Schaden zu machen, nicht um fremden Leuten Portale zu stellen. Dies kann je nach Häufigkeit der Anfragen schon mal lästig werden, ergo lässt er sich als "Entschädigung" einen kleinen Goldbetrag zahlen. Wo ist das Problem?

Ein Verzauberer (um ein weiteres Beispiel aufzugreifen) hat den Beruf hochgeskillt was ihn im Schnitt je nach Material-Zukauf bzw. entgangene Vendorverkäufe zwischen 3k - 8k Gold kostet, sowie die Rezepte erlernt die in einigen Fällen umgerechnet auch bis zu 400 Gold kosten. Lediglich für einen Bonus von 60 Ausdauer, 80 AP, was auch immer, ein sehr hoher Preis. Es ist nur fair das er zumindest einen Teil für seine Dienste wieder bekommt.

So und jetzt kommen wir zum springendem Punkt: dem Tank

Wenn meine Hauptskillung Tank ist und ich fix meine 2 Hero-Frostmarken machen will ist es dreist dafür etwas zu verlangen, keine Frage.
Jetzt kommen wir aber zu dem Fall, das der Tank nicht in die Ini gehen würde weil er entweder dort nichts mehr braucht oder keine Lust hat. So oder so, die Gruppe müsste weiter suchen und hoffen einen Kopf-Hinhalter zu finden.
Also bietet der Tank der Gruppe an, für sie die Ini zu tanken. Im Gegenzug möchte er dafür das er seine Zeit mit etwas verbringt was er sonst NICHT machen würde eine gewisse Entschädigung, sei es in Form von Gold, Würfelrecht auf Nicht-Tank-items oder ein geloggtes item.
Die Gruppe kann jetzt frei entscheiden ob sie das Angebot annimmt oder nicht. In beiden Fällen sind beide Seiten glücklich: nimmt die Gruppe das Angebot an, hat sie ihren Tank und der Tank bekommt etwas dafür; lehnt sie das Angebot ab, behält die Gruppe ihr Gold/Loot/was-auch-immer und der Tank kann seine Zeit anderweitig verbringen.

Tanken in WoW kann genau so eine Dienstleistung sein wie das Herstellen bestimmter items oder fremde durch Inis ziehen.
Sowohl eine Dienstleistung anzubieten als auch sie in Anspruch zu nehmen ist keine Schande!


----------



## Trig (9. März 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Tanken in WoW kann genau so eine Dienstleistung sein wie das Herstellen bestimmter items oder fremde durch Inis ziehen.
> Sowohl eine Dienstleistung anzubieten als auch sie in Anspruch zu nehmen ist keine Schande!


Lass mich raten.... Du bist BWLer.

Tanken ist doch keine Dienstleistung. So wie du argumentierst stellt es eine Dienstleistung dar, allerdings ist das ein Spiel und wir sollten alle Spass haben, doch nicht unsere Arbeitskraft verschachern.

Ich frag mich langsam, ob ich hier richtig bin. Ein Glück sehen das die Leute bei mir in der Gilde alles ein wenig anders.


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

@Mäuserich:
Sehe ich nicht so. Das Tanken ist keine Dienstleistung, sondern die Aufgabe in der Gruppe. Und Entschädigung gibts in Form von Loot. Und das sind auch schon ein paar Gold. Und wenn demjenigen das nicht passt, dann soll er halt wegbleiben.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. März 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Lass mich raten.... Du bist BWLer.
> 
> Tanken ist doch keine Dienstleistung. So wie du argumentierst stellt es eine Dienstleistung dar, allerdings ist das ein Spiel und wir sollten alle Spass haben, doch nicht unsere Arbeitskraft verschachern.
> 
> Ich frag mich langsam, ob ich hier richtig bin. Ein Glück sehen das die Leute bei mir in der Gilde alles ein wenig anders.


Ich sage nicht es IST eine Dienstleistung, ich sage es KANN ein Dienstleistung sein!
Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied!

Und ja ich bin im weitesten Sinne BWL'er...


----------



## Karius (9. März 2010)

Dies ist die Geschichte von Hardcoreraider und Casual.

Hardcoreraider kommt online und muss farmen. 

Dann betteln ihn Randoms an doch bitte, bitte die Ini zu tanken, weil sie man Bock auf jemanden haben der weiss was er tut. 

Hardcoreraider muss aber farmen! Zudem kann er kein einziges Item aus der Ini gebrauchen. Aber er ist ja auch ein soziales Wesen und will die ganzen kleinen Casuals nicht entäuschen müssen. 

Hardcoreraider kennt seine Farmrate und die Zeit die es braucht die Ini zu clearen. 

Daher bietet er an auf das Farmen zu verzichten wenn er im Ausgleich eine Kompensationszahlung von X erhält

Farmrate/Std * Zeitaufwand in Stunden = Kompensationzahlung Betrag in Gold


Random Casual ist aber kein rationaler Entscheider und hat das Gefühl betrogen zu werden, weil Hardcoreraider nicht das Farmen aufgibt und ihm kostenfrei die Ini tankt egal, ob er da was braucht oder nicht, egal ob er grade Lust hat oder nicht. 

Hardcoreraider ist also erstaunt, dass eine Grosszügigkeit sich den Randomraidstress anzutun so rüde abgewiesen wird und geht farmen. Dabei denkt er sich: "Gut das ich da nicht mit gegangen bin. Bei dem Theater hätte ich bestimmt etliche graue Haare bekommen" und dreht munter seine Runden in XY. 

Casual flamt noch eine Weile den /1 und /2, beschimpft Tanks die den Nerv haben sich mit einem GS von unter 5k zu melden und geht einige Zeit später frustriert off, da sich die Gruppe aufgelöst hat. 

Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, werden sie noch leben bis sie unwissend sterben müssen.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht, Hardcoreraider kriegt man in Lowtierinis nicht, wenn man nicht versucht auch ein bisschen mit den Augen des anderen zu sehen.


----------



## behh (9. März 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Tanken in WoW kann genau so eine Dienstleistung sein wie das Herstellen bestimmter items oder fremde durch Inis ziehen.
> Sowohl eine Dienstleistung anzubieten als auch sie in Anspruch zu nehmen ist keine Schande!



gut tanks sind rar gesät, aber trotzdem haben sie auch nur eine position innerhalb einer grp.
er ist ohne heiler und dds ebenso nutzlos.
nach deiner logik ist heilen und schaden austeilen ebenso ein service, der dann zu entgelten wäre.


----------



## landogarner (9. März 2010)

behh schrieb:


> gut tanks sind rar gesät, aber trotzdem haben sie auch nur eine position innerhalb einer grp.
> er ist ohne heiler und dds ebenso nutzlos.
> nach deiner logik ist heilen und schaden austeilen ebenso ein service, der dann zu entgelten wäre.



ja aber ihre Rarität erlaubt ihnen eben sich über die anderen zu stellen, aber bei all dem gewhine: versucht mal als Gildenloser Tank rnd raids zu bekommen, ich wette wenn ihr das mal versucht, freut ihr euch danach wieder als DD/heal zu suchen ^^


----------



## Unsinnig (9. März 2010)

Zum Thema Tank Tg denk/sage ich,
wenn eine Gruppe das einem Tank anbietet, ist es ok, aber auch nur wenn alle etwas zahlen. xP
Ein Tank sollte aber nciht im Handelschat rumspammen, dass er - mal übertrieben ausgedrückt - alles tankt und Tg dafür haben will.


----------



## Zuuljin (9. März 2010)

Bin selber Tank.

Warum sollte man es nicht sagen das man auf DD Gear rollen möchte! Mach ich auch warum sollte ich ansonsten heute noch PDK25er oder PDoK gehen?
Sei doch in dem Fall froh wenn er fragt brauch er kein Gear mehr sprich is wird en gut equipter Tank sein.

Und 2tens ich spring mit den Leuten auch rum wie ich will wenn die mich einmal Blöd anmachen oder anfangen zu pullen ect.


----------



## Chillers (9. März 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> So, mal was von nem Tank.
> 
> ...
> Aber habt ihr euch auch schonmal überlegt, was man als Tank so alles mitmachen muss? Früher durfte man noch in ruhe antanken. Heute muss man den Mob anstürmen, damit mit die ganzen Frost-, Feuer- und Eisblitze überholt, die schon auf dem Weg sind. Von den Dots ganz zu schweigen. Und als Gegenargument kommt dann immer: Du hast doch Schurkenhandel und Ablenkender Schuss. Naja, stimmt schon, aber das Argument kommt auch, wenn weder Schurke noch Jäger dabei sind... o_O
> ...



Lolz, musste lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Recht haste.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Wer auf DD rollen will als Tank soll als DD mit und Ende im Gelände. Außer man ist als DD mit und wird zum Tank gemacht dann ist es selbstredend das man auf DD rollt und nicht auf Tankitems. von 1.>2. Need mal abgesehen da kann ja auch jeder Tank sein Glück versuchen


----------



## Teorlinas (9. März 2010)

Andi111 schrieb:


> tja, da haben wir nen vorteil... der buff kann garnicht so schnell auslaufen wie wir tanks eine neue gruppe haben... da sieht es bei den dds wohl anders aus :-)
> 
> nicht das ich falsch verstanden werde, ich kann gemütlich durch die ini, ich kann durchrennen alles möglich und nach bedarf der gruppe. aber wenn dds meinen sie müssen das tempo bestimmen werde ich ungemütlich. kürzlich erlebt: gerade in die ini gekommen nicht mal ein kurzes gegen-hallo der meisten und schon der erste ogogog gogogog und so einen kindermist. dann der este dd pullt und ein weiterer stirbt mit ihm... dann im channel boah ey, der tank steht nur rum und hält nicht die aggro... ich wortlos die gruppe verlassen. bitte merkt euch einfach, der run beginnt wenn der tank pullt oder sie beginnt garnicht.
> 
> bitte versetzt euch in die rolle des tanks, ich kann mich meinem vorredner nur anschliessen, den meisten stress hat der tank/heiler und am meisten durch übermotivierte dds. also nehmt darauf rücksicht. ihr versteckt euch alle hinter dem tank ;-) dann ist auch klar wer in der ini die geschwindigkeit bestimmt. das hat nichts mit eingebildet/frech zu tun.



fail!
Der Pull beginnt wenn du meine Irreführung bekommst und ich den ersten Mob anschieße.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mal dazu. Nicht das ich es so handhabe, aber manche Tanks meinen wirklich sie wären was besonderes. Sind sie nicht! Sie sind ein Teil einer Gruppe, die ein gemeinsames Ziel hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Und einen guten Tank zeichnet es aus, mal einen Blick auf seine Mitspieler zu werfen und sein Tempo danach zu richten. 
Und halt! Bevor ihr flamed. Ich habe selber einen Tankadin. Ist zwar nur ein Twink, aber dennoch in Hero's, PdK und ICC unterwegs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (9. März 2010)

Teorlinas schrieb:


> Der Pull beginnt wenn du meine Irreführung bekommst und ich den ersten Mob anschieße.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich, und deine Initial-Aggro von den Mobs, die du nicht getroffen hast? Lass doch den Tank pullen und schieß Totenkopf hoch. Dann hat er Initial alle Mobs an sich. Wäre die wesentlich intelligentere Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich gebe da deinem zitierten recht. Der Kampf beginnt mit einem Pull durch den Tank, es sei denn er wünscht sich aus gegebenem Anlass einen Irreführung-Pull.


----------



## Kalvas (9. März 2010)

LoL bald rennen alle nur noch mit Preisschildern um den Hals durch Dala weil i-wer ein Addon dafür erfunden hat.... Mal ehrlich, ist doch jedem selbst überlassen was er anbietet oder in Anspruch nimmt. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind nicht nur die Tanks frech, sondern auch ne ganze Menge DD´s die unterwegs sind. Es sind immer die gleichen Egos die meinen die restliche Gruppe müsste sich ihnen anpassen und nicht umgekehrt. Ich meine damit z.B. DD´s die den Tank nicht die Arbeit machen lassen, Tanks die nicht auf den Heiler warten, Typen die Lowequipten keine Chance geben und kicken etc... solche Leute gehen mir aufn Sack


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Natürlich, und deine Initial-Aggro von den Mobs, die du nicht getroffen hast? Lass doch den Tank pullen und schieß Totenkopf hoch. Dann hat er Initial alle Mobs an sich. Wäre die wesentlich intelligentere Lösung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NeNe, das erfordert Denkleistung und die kostet Energie und die braucht man für den /2 oder /brachland


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Wer auf DD rollen will als Tank soll als DD mit und Ende im Gelände. Außer man ist als DD mit und wird zum Tank gemacht dann ist es selbstredend das man auf DD rollt und nicht auf Tankitems. von 1.>2. Need mal abgesehen da kann ja auch jeder Tank sein Glück versuchen



Klar, 1.>2. Need. Aber wenn keiner 1.Need hat, warum soll dass DD-Item dann gezippt werden, wenn ich es für mein Zweit-Equip brauchen kann? Zum Glück ist das bei uns selbstverständlich, dass man auf 2.Need würfeln darf.


----------



## landogarner (9. März 2010)

Würde ja gern mal wissen was ihr von FFA Raids haltet, dürfte ja so ziemlich der supergau für euch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

was ist an "von 1.>2. Need mal abgesehen" nicht zu verstehen. Logo wenn kein DD need hat dann /rnd 50 und es ist meine als Tank. Aber von Anfang an in einen Raid zu gehen und zu sagen ich will aber! dann fangen die Heiler auch an "ich will aber" und die dds auch usw...


----------



## Karius (9. März 2010)

Kalvas schrieb:


> LoL bald rennen alle nur noch mit Preisschildern um den Hals durch Dala weil i-wer ein Addon dafür erfunden hat....



Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee. So könnte man die Leute aqurieren, die den Content schon hinter sich haben. 

WoW goes strukturierter Arbeitsmarkt. ^^


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (9. März 2010)

Teorlinas schrieb:


> fail!
> Der Pull beginnt wenn du meine Irreführung bekommst und ich den ersten Mob anschieße.
> 
> 
> ...




Ich möchte mal sehen, wie viel Spaß du mit der Taktik hast, wenn du mit Irreführung auf mich pullst, ich noch nicht rdy bin und dann mal Gottesschild zünde. Viel Spaß mit der Aggro!


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> was ist an "von 1.>2. Need mal abgesehen" nicht zu verstehen. Logo wenn kein DD need hat dann /rnd 50 und es ist meine als Tank. Aber von Anfang an in einen Raid zu gehen und zu sagen ich will aber! dann fangen die Heiler auch an "ich will aber" und die dds auch usw...



Achso, ok. Für mich ist das selbstverständlich, dass ein DD bei DD-Sachen Vorrang hat. Genauso wie es für einen DD selbstverständlich sein sollte, dass ich bei Tank-Sachen Vorrang hab. 
Ich hab deinen Post so verstanden, dass du es von vornherein ausgeschlossen hast, dass ein Tank DD-Sachen bekommt.


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Wer auf DD rollen will als Tank soll als DD mit und Ende im Gelände. Außer man ist als DD mit und wird zum Tank gemacht dann ist es selbstredend das man auf DD rollt und nicht auf Tankitems. von 1.>2. Need mal abgesehen da kann ja auch jeder Tank sein Glück versuchen




welche der beiden parteien daraus einen vorteil zieht musst du mir nochmal erklären.
loss-loss situation für alle beteiligten.


----------



## Tschambalaia (9. März 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> saurfang: boss da festnageln wo er zwangläufig kommt,auf den debuff stack achten.
> fauldarm:in der mitte stehn,auf debuff stack achten.
> modermiene: in der mitte festnageln,brain afk gehn bis zur explosion (addtank hats etwas schwieriger)
> prof: boss am grünen spot tanken,p3 bissel durchen raum ziehen und auf debuff stack achten.
> ...



Tut mir leid, seh ich anders:
Saurfang: Sobald die Bestien da sind mit Eisketten draufhaun (ich bin DK Tank), wenn sie zu nah am zugeteilten Killer sind, zu mir spotten und wieder Eisketten drauf, somit bleibt die Bestie immer schön zwischen mir und dem DDler.
Fauldarm: In der Phase in der ich nicht tanke, wechsel ich auf Blutrune und meine Waffe und mach dmg, in der Phase in der ich tanke habe ich nur meine HP, CDs und die Heiler im Auge.
Modermiene: Iwe oft habe ich da in der 40% Phase dem Raid schon den Arsch gerettet, indem ich den Boss gekittet hab, weil einfach zuviele der Blubbs da waren.
Prof.: Also da hast du die Krönung des Schmarns verzapft. Du musst dich vor den beiden Blopps wegbewegen, den Boss aus den beiden Flaschen ziehen, aus der grünen Suppe raus und in p3 den Boss klug (!) ziehen.
Rat, Blutkönigin und Syndragosa hast du Recht.
Der Rest der Bosse ist sehr wohl so gestaltet, dass sich die Prioritäten der DDs mit denen der Tanks in gewisser Weise decken.

Nicht böse gemeint, aber dein Post klingt wie wenn du genau die Art Tank wärst, die immer und überall Brainafk sind und alle und jeden als Noobs sehen und beim ersten. spätestens zweiten Wipe weg sind. Sry, aber so liest sich das für mich.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. März 2010)

Ich fürchte es wurde nicht richtig gelesen was ich geschrieben habe. Bei meine Aussage setzte ich 2 wesentliche Dinge voraus:

1. der Tank geht die Ini NICHT zum Spass

2. der Tank würde die Ini ohne die entsprechende Entlohnung NICHT absolvieren

NUR wenn diese 2 Punkte erfüllt sind kann man es als Dienstleistung ansehen. Sollte ein Tank sich seine 2 Daily-Hero-Frostmarken quasi bezahlen lassen wollen ist das etwas ganz anderes, da er das für seinen persönlichen Nutzen ist und KEINE Dienstleistung.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> welche der beiden parteien daraus einen vorteil zieht musst du mir nochmal erklären.
> loss-loss situation für alle beteiligten.



Drücke ich mich so kompliziert aus? Es ist für dich also eine Win-Win Situation wenn ein Tank einem DD auf 1. need sein dd-item streitig macht? An dem Punkt erübrigt sich jegliche weiter Diskussion mit dir.


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich fürchte es wurde nicht richtig gelesen was ich geschrieben habe. Bei meine Aussage setzte ich 2 wesentliche Dinge voraus:
> 
> 1. der Tank geht die Ini NICHT zum Spass


Warum sollte er denn dann gehen? Wenn er keinen Spass dran hat, dann soll ers sein lassen. Das ist ein Spiel, und spielen soll in erster Linie Spaß machen. Nur scheinen das leider 90% der Spieler vergessen zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. März 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Warum sollte er denn dann gehen? Wenn er keinen Spass dran hat, dann soll ers sein lassen. Das ist ein Spiel, und spielen soll in erster Linie Spaß machen. Nur scheinen das leider 90% der Spieler vergessen zu haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum sollten Leute farmen gehen wenn sie keinen Spass dran haben und tun es trotzdem?

Fast jedes Hobby bringt einen ungeliebten Part mit sich den man aber trotzdem erledigen Muss um das Hobby zu betreiben: sei es waschen des Fussballtrikots, das bezahlen von Boosterpacks für Sammelkartenspiele oder in WoW eben das Gold sammeln.

Wenn ein Tank eben Inis macht die ihm eben nicht wirklich Spass machen weil er sie schon gefühlte hunderte male durchgekaut hat und er sich entschliesst eben als Söldner sein Gold zu "farmen" seh ich da kein Problem...


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, seh ich anders:
> Saurfang: Sobald die Bestien da sind mit Eisketten draufhaun (ich bin DK Tank), wenn sie zu nah am zugeteilten Killer sind, zu mir spotten und wieder Eisketten drauf, somit bleibt die Bestie immer schön zwischen mir und dem DDler.
> Fauldarm: In der Phase in der ich nicht tanke, wechsel ich auf Blutrune und meine Waffe und mach dmg, in der Phase in der ich tanke habe ich nur meine HP, CDs und die Heiler im Auge.
> Modermiene: Iwe oft habe ich da in der 40% Phase dem Raid schon den Arsch gerettet, indem ich den Boss gekittet hab, weil einfach zuviele der Blubbs da waren.
> ...




ich weiß ja nicht mit was für iener gruppe du unterwegs bist,aber: -bei saurfang muss bei uns mit sicherheit kein tank blutbestien abspotten oder in ketten legen.im 25er den mal-erfolg,im 10ner ohne mal.
- bei fauldarm,schön,du bist dk und wechselt mit einem mouseklick in die blutaura...der helle wahnsinn!ein krieger tank zb steht meist einfach neben dem boss und autohit(wegen aggro,magenblähung,du weißt schon)
-bei prof: wenn ihr ne aufwendige taktik macht soll mir das egal sein.wir tanken am grünen spott,bewegen uns beim grünen blobb garnicht und dass suppe unterm boss ist kommt auch eher selten vor.wenn ihr zu wenig schaden dabei habt und hyper ausgefallene boss-zieh-taktiken ausarbeiten müsst in p3,ist auch das nicht mein prob.bei uns reichts am rand entlang,fläschchen sind in p2 dank fester postion _selten_ein grund für den tank,sich zu bewegen.
-Modermiene:auch hier frage ich wieder nach der gruppe.hört sich ziemlich spektakulär an,was da bei euch passiert

und nein,ich leave keine gruppe,weil ich ausschließlich mit der gilde unterwegs bin und da sowas garnicht erst in die tüte kommt.
nicht böse gemeint,dein post klingt einfach nur nach verdammt miesem raid. 

edith fragt:wo decken sich denn die prioritäten der tanks mit denen der heiler und dds?
tanks müssen keinen blutbestien kite/töten,tanks interessieren auch die sporen bei fauldarm nicht,tanks bekommen kein infiziertes mutagen bei modermiene (derMT zumindest nicht),tanks werden nicht von glibber beschossen und müssen keinen blobbs schnell töten,egal in welcher situation.tanks werden beim rat nicht von kugeln verfolgt,haben sogut wie keinen stress mit schockvortex und freunden,haben keinen stress bei der blutkönigin ,bekommen keinen cast/attack debuff bei sindragosa und werden auch nicht zum eisgrab.
ein guter tank richtet den mob gescheit aus,achtet wenns denn sein muss auf den debuff je nach boss und drückt ein bis zwei panik knöpfe,wenn irgendwas schlimmes passiert.dds (und heiler)sind von viel mehr sachen eines encounters betroffen und haben dazu noch den zwang,immer 100 % geben zu müssen in jeder situation,was deutlich schwieriger ist als mit nem bossmob in der mitte des raumes zu stehen und alle 2 minuten nen cd anzuschmeißen wenns kracht oder en bisschen aggro pinpong zu spielen. 

und nochmal:ich will gute tanks nicht runterspielen,gute tanks sind sehr sehr wichtig für jeden raid,trotzdem haben sie nicht den aufwand bei den meisten encountern.


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Warum sollten Leute farmen gehen wenn sie keinen Spass dran haben und tun es trotzdem?
> 
> Fast jedes Hobby bringt einen ungeliebten Part mit sich den man aber trotzdem erledigen Muss um das Hobby zu betreiben: sei es waschen des Fussballtrikots, das bezahlen von Boosterpacks für Sammelkartenspiele oder in WoW eben das Gold sammeln.
> 
> Wenn ein Tank eben Inis macht die ihm eben nicht wirklich Spass machen weil er sie schon gefühlte hunderte male durchgekaut hat und er sich entschliesst eben als Söldner sein Gold zu "farmen" seh ich da kein Problem...



Wenns nur um Gold geht, dann ist er mit Daylies besser dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich persönlich mach meine Heros nur noch wegen den Frostmarken, den Erfolgen, oder wenn ich mal Lust hab oder in der Gilde gefragt werde. Aber selbst dann hab ich immer noch Spaß dran. Und den werd ich mir von ein paar Hirnies nicht verderben lassen. 

Aber wenn ich mir dann solche Sachen anhören muss, wie hier teilweise aufgelistet werden, dann vergeht auch mir der Spaß. Und dann sag ich halt auch mal was. Aber deswegen gleich als arrogant, egoistisch, Kacknoob oder sonst was bezeichnet zu werden ist einfach zu arg. Kann ja wohl nicht angehen, dass man nicht mal seine Meinung sagen darf, wenn man das Gefühl hat, dass man seine Aufgabe so nicht erfüllen kann.


----------



## Uratak (9. März 2010)

Nun, ich denke gewisse Tanks können es sich erlauben Gold für ihre Tätigkeit zu verlangen.

1. Man muss sich einmal klar machen, dass die meißten Encounter zuerst am Tank entschieden werden. Reicht das Gear od. die Erfahrung der Tanks nicht aus, kann der Rest noch so gut sein - der Raid wird vermutlich wipen. Somit ist ein überdurchschnittlich equipter Tank mit Erfahrung schonmal die halbe Miete. Warum sollte man also dafür nicht Gold verlangen dürfen, wenn man als solcher Tank eh nur hilft bzw. in der Zeit farmen od. Twinken könnte?

2. Warum sollte ein Tank nicht Gold für 5er Instanzen verlangen können? Auf unserem Server sieht man DDs im Handelschannel schon direkt 100g bieten für einen guten Tank. Die könnten auch alle 20-30min warten aber Zeit ist nunmal Gold. Wenn Du als Tank nun kein Bock hast 15min farmen zu gehen, so melde ich mich bei diesen Spielern - bekomme meine 100 Gold + Marken + Verzauberungs Mats. Ich muss mich als Tank also nichtmal auf unserm Server verkaufen sondern werde indirekt schon gebucht.

3. Warum sollte ich als überdurchschnittlich Equipter ICC Tank nicht einer PDK Gruppe anschließen dürfen, mit der Bedingung auf DMG od. Heal Gear würfeln zu dürfen. Blicke einfach nochmal auf Punkt 1 und dann entscheide ob Du lieber die Möglichkeit in kauf nehmen willst zu wipen od. es sicher zu machen. In ICC wo aktuelles Gear droppt halte ich es für nicht angebracht Leute auf anderes Gear rollen zu lassen. Sagt nun ein Tank er will DMG Gear und ein DD´ler er möchte Tank Gear so soll mir das egal sein aber alles andere ist in einem aktuellen Content nicht diskutierbar. Genauso wie Leder an Lederträger, Platte an Plattetonis usw..


----------



## Uratak (9. März 2010)

LagSpam


----------



## Captain Kitsu (9. März 2010)

Yeah, die bösen Söldnertanks aus der Hölle..wie wir sie alle kennen und lieben...
Dann werd ich mal meine Meinung als Tank dazu vom Stapel lassen.

Klar, wir sind die Klassen, denen direkt die Arschkarte zugeschoben wird wenn mal
in der Ini oder im Raid mal was nicht richtig läuft.
Und yeah, wir sind die armen Schweine die vorne stehen und sich die Repkosten
an den Mobs farmen.
Sicher, wir sind gefrustet, weil der Durchschnitts-DD keinen Plan hat, was wir
eigentlich da vorne tun und uns dumm von der Seite anmacht, weil wir keine
Drölfmillionen Life unbuffed mit in ne Hero bringen.
Yep, für einen von uns gibt es da draussen 500 DDs die, anstatt sich nach 3
Stunden Wartezeit drüber zu freuen das sie nen Tank haben, als erstes losgehen
und nach nem Grund suchen uns ans Bein zu pinkeln.
Natürlich sind wir unerlässlich für ne Gruppe....

...aber das sind die Heiler und im Endeffekt DDs auch. 

Auch wenn es für einen Tank vielleicht X von ihnen gibt.

Und ich habe noch nie erlebt das ein Heiler ankommt und mir sagt für ein nettes TG
bekomm ich auch anständige Heilung von ihm. Oder musste mir von nem DD sagen
lassen "für 50G fahr ich auch 2k DPS mehr als jetzt".

Irgendetwas für eine Leistung zu verlangen die im Spiel absolut elementar
und selbstverständlich ist, finde ich eine Unverschämtheit...auch wenn wir
Tanks oft zu glauben scheinen, dass wir den ultimativen WoW Sonderstatus haben.


----------



## Düstermond (9. März 2010)

Ist doch egal. Wenn du keine 300g bezahlem möchtest, such halt einen anderen Tank.
Tanks sind im Moment recht beliebt, ist doch klar, dass einige auch ein Geschäfft draus machen wollen.

Ein Artist prostituiert sich auch nicht, nur weil er etwas aussergwöhnliches kann und dafür von einem Zirkus entlohnt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (9. März 2010)

Uratak schrieb:


> Nun, ich denke gewisse Tanks können es sich erlauben Gold für ihre Tätigkeit zu verlangen.
> 
> 1. Man muss sich einmal klar machen, dass die meißten Encounter zuerst am Tank entschieden werden. Reicht das Gear od. die Erfahrung der Tanks nicht aus, kann der Rest noch so gut sein - der Raid wird vermutlich wipen. Somit ist ein überdurchschnittlich equipter Tank mit Erfahrung schonmal die halbe Miete. Warum sollte man also dafür nicht Gold verlangen dürfen, wenn man als solcher Tank eh nur hilft bzw. in der Zeit farmen od. Twinken könnte?
> 
> ...




Na na na, jetzt stell dich als Tank mal nicht als Strahlemann dar. Was ist denn mit dem Fall, dass der überdurchschnittlich gut ausgerüsteter Tank mit unterdurchschnittlich ausgerüsteten Heilern und Damage Dealern loszieht? Na? Richtig, ein wipe.

Genausogut könnte ich als DD, der seine 7k bis 8k Schaden fährt auch Gold verlangen. Gold dafür, dass ich mittels meines Schadens eine rnd. Hero-Gruppe ziehe weil die anderen leider nur 1k DPS fahren. 

Wir drehen uns hier im Kreis. Es ist völlig unerheblich ob du gut ausgerüstet bist. Wichtig ist, ob du, deine Heiler und deine DD gut ausgerüstet sind. Die Mischung macht es. Sicherlich kann man in 5er Instanzen und auch in Raids einige Leute ziehen. Dies ist jedoch nicht der alleinige Verdienst des Tanks. Ich persönlich gehe nur mit meiner Gilde los. Und wenn unser Tank mal nicht da sein sollte, warte ich eben. Niemals würde ich einen Preis für einen Tank bezahlen. WOzu auch, schließlich bezahlt mich auch keiner dafür, dass ich meinen Job ordentlich mache.


----------



## Fedaykin (9. März 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Ein Artist prostituiert sich auch nicht, nur weil er etwas aussergwöhnliches kann und dafür von einem Zirkus entlohnt wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und auch hier wieder:

Ich kann auch etwas aussergewöhnliches. Ich mache verdammt viel Schaden, habe die Instanz bzw. den Encounter immer im Überblick und beherrsche die Taktiken. Werde ich dafür bezahlt? Nein. Also puste ich auch den Tanks die meinen sie müssten Gold für ihre Leistung verlangen auch nichts in den Hintern. Fertig aus ende.


----------



## babbelfisch (9. März 2010)

Ich finds ja ok wenn die Tanks vorher FRAGEN ob sie auf DD-zeug wuerfeln duerfen... Aber einfach machen bzw einfach bestimmen finde ich absolut frech! Wie oft wurde mir mit meinem DK jegliches DD-equip weggewuerfelt? Mit der Begruendung "Das brauch ich fuer 2.".... Ist ja schoen und gut, aber man haette sich vorher sicher einigen koennen irgendwie... Wenn ich als DK auch auf Tankitems wuerfeln wuerde, waer das geheule gross, da wuerds heissen "Tanks first". So ne Situation hatte ich naemlich auch schon. DK als Tank, Pala als DD. Pala wuerfelt ein Item, genau wie der DK (Ich muss aber dazu erwaehnen, dass ich bis heute nicht sicher bin, ob das wirklich ein Tankitem war) Der DK heult auf jedenfall ne halbe Stunde lang rum und verlaesst dann die gruppe... Wie man es macht, macht man es falsch, daher bin ich grundsaetzlich fuer eine vorherige absprache. Tanks sind naemlich nicht die einzigen Schlawiner in Azeroth...




Geld bezahlen, damit mir jemand die mobs tankt? Niemals! Ich muesste ebenfalls nen DD bezahlen, vorallem aber auch den Heiler. Schliesslich liegts nicht nur am Tank ob man eine inze schafft. Tank + DD ohne heal? Wird wohl nix.... Tank + heal? das kann dauern.... Ich bin auch noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, jemandem Geld zu bieten. Wenn andere das machen, sollen sie das tun. Ich wuerds aber niemals machen. Ich bin oefters mal mit twinks in instanzen gewesen, wo die anderen deutliches besseres equip hatten als ich... Soll ich denen Geld in den Sammelbecher werfen weil sie mich durchgezogen haben? Ich hab aber genauso oft mit meinen Chars welche dabei, die deutlich schlechteres equip haben... Soll ich da nu auch sagen "gib geld sonst mach ich nix"? So ein schwachsinn, wie geld verlangen um mit der Gruppe mitzugehen hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehoert......


----------



## Fedaykin (9. März 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> Yeah, die bösen Söldnertanks aus der Hölle..wie wir sie alle kennen und lieben...
> Dann werd ich mal meine Meinung als Tank dazu vom Stapel lassen.
> 
> Klar, wir sind die Klassen, denen direkt die Arschkarte zugeschoben wird wenn mal
> ...




Amen und vielen Dank.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Genausogut könnte ich als DD, der seine 7k bis 8k Schaden fährt auch Gold verlangen. Gold dafür, dass ich mittels meines Schadens eine rnd. Hero-Gruppe ziehe weil die anderen leider nur 1k DPS fahren.



na das ding ist nicht ganz astrein... denn dds mit 1k dps reichen nunmal um eine Hero zu clearen. Das Problem lässt sich ganz einfach lösen. jeder verlangt 300g, der HEiler, die DDs und der Tank. Mal sehen wie lang es dauert sich zu einigen das keiner 300g zahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (9. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> na das ding ist nicht ganz astrein... denn dds mit 1k dps reichen nunmal um eine Hero zu clearen. Das Problem lässt sich ganz einfach lösen. jeder verlangt 300g, der HEiler, die DDs und der Tank. Mal sehen wie lang es dauert sich zu einigen das keiner 300g zahlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nun gut, das Beispiel war wirklich nicht astrein. Für Raids zählt jedoch umso mehr. Was deinen Vorschlag angeht, würde ich dafür stimmen. Nette Idee.


----------



## Lailurya (9. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und auch hier wieder:
> 
> Ich kann auch etwas aussergewöhnliches. Ich mache verdammt viel Schaden, habe die Instanz bzw. den Encounter immer im Überblick und beherrsche die Taktiken. Werde ich dafür bezahlt? Nein. Also puste ich auch den Tanks die meinen sie müssten Gold für ihre Leistung verlangen auch nichts in den Hintern. Fertig aus ende.



Geht ja nicht direkt darum, dass sie Gold für ihre Leistung verlangen, sondern darum, dass sie Gold dafür verlangen mitzukommen.

Ich sehe da nichts verwerfliches dran, wenn nunmal Bedarf an Tanks ist werden die Gruppen auch zahlen und schaffen dafür ihre Instanz,
sind sie nicht auf ihn angewiesen bzw. braucht der Tank selbst etwas aus dieser Instanz, dann wird er sicherlich kein Gold verlangen bzw. auch soldfrei mitkommen.

Umdrehen kann man das ganze auch nicht, denn Schadensausteiler gibt es genug. 
Wenn von denen einer meint, nur für 10 Gold ordentlich Schaden zu machen, dann wird halt
der Nächste mitgenommen, der es auch für umsonst tut. Der Markt reguliert sich von selbst.


----------



## Thrainan (9. März 2010)

Die ganze gier/Bedarf Problematik hat sich sicherlich durch Dualspec verschärft. Es gibt ja durchaus einige DDs die nun auch mal tanken und dafür sollte man ihnen dankbar sein. Das sie dann auch auf ihr eigentliches mainspec würfeln finde ich durchaus verständlich, aber auch schwer zu überprüfen. 
Man kann nicht wirklich nachvolziehen ob ein tank wirklich Main DD ist, oder auch umgekert ob ein DD im Mainspec Tank ist. 
Eine Lösung sehe ich nicht wirklich. Darf man nur auf die aktuelle Skillung würfeln hätten wir noch weniger tanks, was schon blöd wäre.
Darf man auch gleichberechtigt auf beide Specs würfeln, wird das halt ausgenutzt. Auch das ist frustrierend, aber nicht zu verhindern. 

EIne echte Lösung gibt es da wohl nicht, auser nur mit Leuten loszuziehen die man kennt.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Richtig, Scytale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mal da von abgesehen das es in einem RP Söldner geben kann, steht ja mal ausser Frage. Aber Jungs, wenn das ein Tank kann, könnt ihr Heiler das schon lange und sowieso und überhaupt auch jeder DD. 
Aber darum geht es ja den Herren Söldnern nicht. Ihr Geschäft basiert auf der DF-Tool-Wartezeit. Nun muss sich jeder selbst entscheiden ob er 10 min wartet und dabei Blumen pflückt oder halb afk den Handelschat verfolgt in dem Flamewar 3 gerade läuft oder 300g einem ihm Unbekannten vorwirft um dann zu hoffen das er tanken kann und das Fehlerfrei und jedem Stresswunsch der Gruppe bedingungslos folgt. Denn für 300 goldtaler will ich da eine One-man-show sehen.


----------



## Fedaykin (9. März 2010)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Umdrehen kann man das ganze auch nicht, denn Schadensausteiler gibt es genug.
> Wenn von denen einer meint, nur für 10 Gold ordentlich Schaden zu machen, dann wird halt
> der Nächste mitgenommen, der es auch für umsonst tut. Der Markt reguliert sich von selbst.




Siehst du. Und genauso werde ich einen Tank, welcher Geld für seine Leistung, seine Anwesenheit (whatever) verlangt auch nicht mitnehmen. Aus die Maus. Auch wenn ich dafür länger warten muss, oder ggf. einen Abend mal nicht loskomme.


----------



## Lailurya (9. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Siehst du. Und genauso werde ich einen Tank, welcher Geld für seine Leistung, seine Anwesenheit (whatever) verlangt auch nicht mitnehmen. Aus die Maus. Auch wenn ich dafür länger warten muss, oder ggf. einen Abend mal nicht loskomme.



Ist ja deine persönliche Meinung, wenn du gerne wartest, okay. Ging aber im Kern darum, OB es denn nun falsch ist Geld für das Mitkommen zu verlangen.
Und da sie dir ja deine Meinungsfreiheit lassen und die Möglichkeit, das Angebot abzulehnen, ist doch alles Bestens ;-)


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Die ganze gier/Bedarf Problematik hat sich sicherlich durch Dualspec verschärft. Es gibt ja durchaus einige DDs die nun auch mal tanken und dafür sollte man ihnen dankbar sein. Das sie dann auch auf ihr eigentliches mainspec würfeln finde ich durchaus verständlich, aber auch schwer zu überprüfen.
> Man kann nicht wirklich nachvolziehen ob ein tank wirklich Main DD ist, oder auch umgekert ob ein DD im Mainspec Tank ist.
> Eine Lösung sehe ich nicht wirklich. Darf man nur auf die aktuelle Skillung würfeln hätten wir noch weniger tanks, was schon blöd wäre.
> Darf man auch gleichberechtigt auf beide Specs würfeln, wird das halt ausgenutzt. Auch das ist frustrierend, aber nicht zu verhindern.
> ...




Die echte Lösung ist,gemeinsam spaß am spiel zu haben und sich nicht über jeden furz aufzuregen.im raid gibts meistens  feste lootregeln und einen PM ,der auf die Einhaltung achtet,in instanzen sprechen die würfel,und die sind immer neutral.
und wer in instanzen aggressionen bekommt bei sowas,nicht in der lage ist das dem anderem spieler auch zu gönnen oder einfach nur drüber zu lachen,wenns ein idiot ist, sollte seine haltung zu dem spiel einfach mal überdenken


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Nun ja solang es Kinder gibt die im Irrglauben gelassen werden alle Tanks unter geilscore 4k sind nicht critimmun kann man diese Kinder auch abzocken. Unwissen- und Dummheit ist der Beste Kunde.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und auch hier wieder:
> 
> Ich kann auch etwas aussergewöhnliches. Ich mache verdammt viel Schaden, habe die Instanz bzw. den Encounter immer im Überblick und beherrsche die Taktiken. Werde ich dafür bezahlt? Nein. Also puste ich auch den Tanks die meinen sie müssten Gold für ihre Leistung verlangen auch nichts in den Hintern. Fertig aus ende.





Mit dem Unterschied, dass für dich mindestens 10 andere in der Warteschlange stehen die nur zu gern mitkommen würden und gleiches leisten.

Als Tank hat man die Auswahl wo man mit geht.. Wenn der Tank weg ist dann wartet man ewig bis ein neuer kommt während eine andere Gruppe sich an ihrem neuen Tank erfreut und schon mit der instanz fertig ist.

Im endeffekt kann es euch ja ziemlich egal sein, ihr nehmt ja eh keine tanks mit die sich bezahlen lassen also warum aufregen? 
Ist wie in der Wirtschaft.. wenn es keine Käufer für irgendwas gibt, dann müssen die Anbieter schauen wo sie bleiben.

Aber solange es genug leute gibt die für nen tank zahlen, wird es auch tanks geben die sich dafür bezahlen lassen.. ist doch ganz klar.

Im endeffekt sind Tanks schwieriger austauschbar als dds und damit haben die dds die arschkarte gezogen. Jemand macht mich als tank und Gruppenleiter mehr als einmal blöd an.. fliegt und innerhalb von 2 minuten steht ein neuer in der Instanz.
Das könnt ihr finden wie ihr wollt.. beschwert euch beim Kartellamt oder gehts eurer mami petzen.. das Leben ist hart aber so ist es nun mal.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

das kommt auf den Realmpool an. bei uns wartet eine Gruppe im 80er Bereich keine 30-120 sec dann ist der Ersatztank in der Instanz.


----------



## Tschambalaia (9. März 2010)

Gerdi, du verstehst offensichtlich das Prinzip nicht.
Du stellst es hin, wie wenn der Tank auf nichts achten müsste, nur schnell am Anfang den Boss in die richtige Richtung drehen und noch ein SequenzMakkro klicken und Cocktail schlürfen. So einfach ist das aber nicht und man hat bei den meisten Bossen sehr wohl was zu tun. Wenn für dich als Tank alles so brainafk zu machen ist und du nurnoch nach dem Motto "pahhh, schon wieder" tankst, was hält dich dann bitte an diesem bescheuerten Game fest?

Und die Dinge die sich decken kann ich dir ganz einfach an einem Beispiel sagen, den Rest kannst du dir selbst weiter denken:
Erster Boss ICC
DD: Muss auf Stacheln achten und aus dem Feuer gehen.
Tank: Muss aus dem Feuer gehen und alle 25% nach dem 4ten anwirbeln wegen Aggroresett abspotten.
Was du verwechselst ist Movement und Prorität. Sag mir bitte wieviel hier ein DDler, ein Heiler und ein Tank laufen? Genau. Sie laufen im Prinzip die gleiche Strecke. Was die Aufgabenverteilung der Menge her angeht ists ausgeglichen. 

Und so kann ich weitermachen mit dem erklären. So wie du schreibst würd ich als unwissender mit pdk10er Equip da rein gehen, 3Mal wipen und mich beschweren, dass Gerdi ja gesagt hat, das wär alles sooooo brainafk machbar. Anders ausgedrückt: Du hast sicherlich jeden Boss im Firsttry gekillt und bis heute noch keinen Wipe in ICC gehabt.
In gewisser Weise hast du Recht. Die Bosse sind nicht schwer für einen Tank bzw sind sie es nicht für einen erfahrenen Tank. Aber du übertreibst ein bisserl mit deiner *überall-Brainafk-Theorie*. Und ich will auch sehen, wie du es schaffst absolut brainafk pdk im hero mode den ersten Boss zu bewältigen. Denn der verteilt da keinen HasteBuff, da musst du auf die Sekunde genau loslaufen, sonst ist der Boss in seinem Minienrage und du ziemlich sicher tot.


----------



## Lailurya (9. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Nun ja solang es Kinder gibt die im Irrglauben gelassen werden alle Tanks unter geilscore 4k sind nicht critimmun kann man diese Kinder auch abzocken. Unwissen- und Dummheit ist der Beste Kunde.



Nach der Argumentation müsste man auch alle "überteuerten" Items im Auktionshaus verbieten - könnte immerhin unwissende Kinder geben, die sie dann kaufen.
Lässt sich nur schwerlich durchsetzen und macht auch wenig Sinn - auf Dummheit kann keine Rücksicht genommen werden.


----------



## Druamgil (9. März 2010)

Mit ein Grund, weshalb ich mit WoW aufgehört hab. Die Comm. suckt einfach nur noch...


----------



## Lailurya (9. März 2010)

Druamgil schrieb:


> Mit ein Grund, weshalb ich mit WoW aufgehört hab. Die Comm. suckt einfach nur noch...



Absolut fundierter Kommentar, weshalb ich ihn hier nochmal zur Hervorhebung zitiere.
Und Gratulation zum ersten Beitrag, damit hast du gleich zu Anfang vielen geholfen :-)


----------



## Epimetheus (9. März 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man kein Gold verlangen da das Spiel darauf ausgelegt ist zusammen zu spielen. Aber es muß auch jeder selbst wissen ob er Gold verlangt und die andere Seite ob sie es bezahlt. Im übrigen ist es in Rappelz wieder gang und geben dafür zu bezahlen wenn jemand mit seinem 125er Hawk ne Gruppe unterstützt. Aber dazu muß man sagen das es in Wow einfacher ist nen Tank auf 80 zu ziehn.


----------



## Druamgil (9. März 2010)

Is doch aber so^^ Da schaut man nach 2 Monaten mal wieder ins Forum und die Comm. zofft sich immer noch
um irgendeinen belanglosen Scheiß. World of Warcraft ist tot. Lang lebe World of Egocraft.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. März 2010)

Druamgil schrieb:


> World of Warcraft ist tot..



Nö, zuckt noch.

Solche Forendiskussionen gibt es bei jedem spiel. Selbst bei Hello Kitty Online wird sich um den epischen Erdbeerlutscher gestritten ob er nun zu OP ist und generft werden muss oder ob er balanced ist wenn ein anderer die Epische Erdnusseiswaffel besitzt.


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Gerdi, du verstehst offensichtlich das Prinzip nicht.
> Du stellst es hin, wie wenn der Tank auf nichts achten müsste, nur schnell am Anfang den Boss in die richtige Richtung drehen und noch ein SequenzMakkro klicken und Cocktail schlürfen. So einfach ist das aber nicht und man hat bei den meisten Bossen sehr wohl was zu tun. Wenn für dich als Tank alles so brainafk zu machen ist und du nurnoch nach dem Motto "pahhh, schon wieder" tankst, was hält dich dann bitte an diesem bescheuerten Game fest?
> 
> Und die Dinge auf die sich decken kann ich dir ganz einfach an einem Beispiel sagen, den Rest kannst du dir selbst weiter denken:
> ...





ich verwechsele garnichts und ich reite nicht auf jedem mini arbeitsaufwand,die der tank eventuell ( hallo pdok beispiel) hat.Ich sage nicht,dass der tank garnichts zu tun hat,sondern aus den meisten encountern einfach ausgeschlossen wird und der tank es daher deutlich bequemer hat bei ner guten gruppe als die dds.

zum ersten boss icc: tank flammen ausweichen? bei uns stehen 3 range dds außerhalb des camps,dann komt KEINE flamme zu den tanks.das ist das altbekannte "der boss braucht ein paar range targets" prinzip (kommt bei fauldarm dann wieder).
wow..der tank muss alle 25 % abspotten..der hammer ! ( btw ist der aggro reset rausgepatcht,selbst die spott taste braucht der tank jetzt nicht mehr).also "laufen"(oder eher machen einen schritt zur seite) nur range dds und der tank bleibt einfach mittig stehen.
du kannst von mir aus jetzt mit jedem halbwegs aktuellen boss encounter hier antreten und (teilweise)einfach falsche behauptungen aufstellen,kannst es aber auch einfach lassen.
und nein,wir wipen auch,manchmal sogar stunden,gehört zum raid dazu...nur ist in den seltensten fällen der tank dran schuld,weil der tank momentan faktisch einfach WENIGER falsch machen kann als heiler oder dds.

ich betone es nochmal,natürlich steht ein tank nicht brain afk vorm boss und ein erfahrener tank macht sich auch bermerkbar,trotzdem brauchen sich die tanks momentan nicht als die WoW helden hinstellen,da die anderen parts deutlich mehr zu leisten haben momentan.

so,und wenn ich sonntags dd spieleoder heile in icc und montags tanke,ist der montag richtig entspannend von den bosskämpfen her..man sieht die dds rennen,die heiler schwitzen,grüner glibber fliegt an einem vorbei,in boss aes kann man auch einfach mal stehen bleiben anstatt zu rennen,adds spawnen die getötet werden müssen,leute mit sporen überm kopf rennen durch den raum mit dem ziel,zu dir zu kommen damit der kampf ruhig bleibt,dicke blobs rennen um dich rum,dds müssen ständig auf range,müssen irgendwelche bomben hochschießen,werden rumgeschleutert,haben feuer unterm hintern oder müssen ständig aufpassen,dass sie nicht zuviel casten oder schlagen wegen irgendwelchen debuffs....
das raiden als tank ist genehm.punkt aus ende


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Ich werde mir nun jegliche Ironie, Sarkasmus und Zynismus sparen, da es scheinbar unendlich schwer ist diese(n) zu erkennen. 
Wer von mir ein Item kauft für ca 30g und er dahinter kommt, dasz er das item auch für 2silber beim NPC bekommen hätte, dann kann er sich wegen mir in Grund und Boden ärgern. Udn so sehe ich das auch bezüglich Locked Raids, ich tanke für Gold usw. wer da mit gehen will, kann das machen, sollte sich aber über die Konsequenzen im Klaren sein und sich dann nicht heulend am flamewar4 in /2 beteiligen oder in einem Forum rumjammern. Ich mein das kann er ja auch ... soll er rumjammern (steigert den Unterhaltungswert).

Sich jedoch von vornherein hinzustellen und sowas zu stigmatisieren, ist der komplett falsche Weg und falsche Nächstenliebe. Wie soll das Kind denn lernen das einen Herdplatte heiß ist? Durch Mutters Verbot? Der Punkt wird kommen an dem Mutter nicht da ist und das Kind voller Neugier seine Hand Richtung Platte bewegt (je nach Sinneswahrnehmung fasst es drauf oder zieht vorher die Hand zurück) an dem Punkt hat es 2 Dinge gelernt. 1. Mutter kann auch mal Recht haben 2. Das Ding ist wirklich heiß. Diese 2 Dinge würde es durch stumpfe Verbote, der Kinder zu liebe, nie lernen.

Soweit alles Klar?

salue


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die anderen Tanks hier das machen mit den Random-Heros. Ich weiß natürlich, dass ich als Tank auf Perenolde keine 10Sek auf ne Gruppe warten muss. Von daher fand ich das anfangs recht überraschend, als mal ein DD geschrieben hat: Yeah, nach 20min warten endlich ne Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach das so: Ich frag in der Gilde, ob jemand mit will in die Random-Hero. Wenn ja, wird der oder die eingeladen und los gehts. Wenn nicht, geh ich halt allein. Da schau ich nicht groß, ob irgendwo Gold geboten wird. Ist mir auch noch nie aufgefallen. Dann wird die Inni durchgerockt und fertig. 

Und es ist für mich auch selbstverständlich, dass ich vor dem ersten Pull als Anhaltspunkt das GS checke und auf Buffs warte, bzw. bis das Mana voll ist. Gehört für mich einfach dazu. Aber nach dem was ich hier so lese, find ich die ganze Entwicklung wirklich schon recht erschreckend.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (9. März 2010)

ich denke, es liegt nicht an den tanks. es liegt eher daran, dass es jenseits des bildschirms nette personen sowie auch ar***löcher gibt. du hatte einfach pech und bist auf solche leute gestossen. ich hoffe für dich, dass du beim nächsten mal mehr glück has.


----------



## PewPewPew (9. März 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht mit was für iener gruppe du unterwegs bist,aber: -bei saurfang muss bei uns mit sicherheit kein tank blutbestien abspotten oder in ketten legen.im 25er den mal-erfolg,im 10ner ohne mal.
> - bei fauldarm,schön,du bist dk und wechselt mit einem mouseklick in die blutaura...der helle wahnsinn!ein krieger tank zb steht meist einfach neben dem boss und autohit(wegen aggro,magenblähung,du weißt schon)
> -bei prof: wenn ihr ne aufwendige taktik macht soll mir das egal sein.wir tanken am grünen spott,bewegen uns beim grünen blobb garnicht und dass suppe unterm boss ist kommt auch eher selten vor.wenn ihr zu wenig schaden dabei habt und hyper ausgefallene boss-zieh-taktiken ausarbeiten müsst in p3,ist auch das nicht mein prob.bei uns reichts am rand entlang,fläschchen sind in p2 dank fester postion _selten_ein grund für den tank,sich zu bewegen.
> -Modermiene:auch hier frage ich wieder nach der gruppe.hört sich ziemlich spektakulär an,was da bei euch passiert
> ...



Ich nehme nicht an das du tank bist oder?
Und wenn doch, dann tun mir alle healer und dd´s in deiner grp leid, weil so nen kommen. kannst du dir sparen da du ja mal null plan vom tanken hast
Weil 1. jaaa, als tank hast du zB bei fauldarm die ehrenvolle aufgabe zu überleben (ja hängt auch an den healern) aber nur die 1-2 panikknöpfen drücken is net so ganz, und weiters is das switchen zum dd nach dem 9ten stack ganz normal, ich mach im 25er nach dem spott auch meine 8k dps als cat und das is doch eine beachtliche zahl, weil er somit schneller im dreck liegt.

modermiene, naja, blobs tanken is net so die porno aufgabe, aber ich wett das haben auch scho genug verkackt die es zum ersten mal gemacht haben.

rat, fail, jaaa, du kannst auch ziel von den feuerorbs sein, und dann würd ich an deiner stelle net stehen bleiben und weiters solltest du beim rat ganz genau wissen wie und vorallem wo die deinen prinzen tankst, weil sonst bist du schnell nicht mehr in healrange.

Prof. also wenn du es als schwer empfindest so nen blob aus dem weg zu gehen, dann spiel doch bitte hello kitty online, da passiert sowas net, weil prof is für dd´s und healer sogar leichter als für tanks, weil wenn du net den überblick hast wird in p3 der ganze raid von den grünen lacken eingeschlossen sein oder die meeles in den flaschen stehen

bloodqueen, WOW auf was musst du da bitte als dd oder healer achten?? den pakt?? die flammen?? ---> siehe hello kitty online

und bei sindragosa kriegst du auch als tank den meele debuff und du kannst auch in der flugphase ein eisblock werden,... und wenn es da die dd´s verkacken den eisblock mim tank zu focusen dann ist der eingeschlossene auch daran schuld oder was?

also komm, ich haben in ICC schon meele dd, rang dd, healer und tank gespielt und muss sagen das du bei allen 4 möglichen skillungen net überfordert sein kannst, weil bis arthas is die ini net grad die herausforderung -.-

aja und das antanken und dann autohit afk gehen gibts scho lange nicht mehr


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

Cuauhtemoc schrieb:


> ich denke, es liegt nicht an den tanks. es liegt eher daran, dass es jenseits des bildschirms nette personen sowie auch ar***löcher gibt. du hatte einfach pech und bist auf solche leute gestossen. ich hoffe für dich, dass du beim nächsten mal mehr glück has.



# Hart rautiert!
Genau das denke ich auch. Wie ich auch weiter vorne schon gesagt habe. Idioten gibts überall. Nur als Tank hat man noch eher die Option diese Leute "zu erziehen". Wenn ein DD fortwährend Aggro zieht, pullt und alles Reden nix bringt, und man ihm dann mal die Aggro lässt, in der Hoffnung, dass es sich bessert, wenn er ein oder zwei Mal gestorben ist, dann ist man gleich wieder der böse, arrogante Tank.

Ich sag in so einem harten Fall gerne: Aggro ist zwar nicht episch, aber trotzdem seelengebunden.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. März 2010)

Cuauhtemoc schrieb:


> ich denke, es liegt nicht an den tanks. es liegt eher daran, dass es jenseits des bildschirms nette personen sowie auch ar***löcher gibt. du hatte einfach pech und bist auf solche leute gestossen. ich hoffe für dich, dass du beim nächsten mal mehr glück has.



Deine Signatur ist aber schön groß :-P


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. März 2010)

Mantra schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Tank und wenn ich random gehe, sage ich auch direkt das ich nur mitkomme, wenn ich auf Ret Zeug würfeln darf, weil ich kein Tankitem mehr brauche. Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Lad sie halt nicht ein und such weiter
> 
> ...



Jo find ich auch


----------



## Cydalla (9. März 2010)

Muhahaha geil...gestern Abend waren das nur 3 Seiten, da hab ich das nur als 0815 Thema angesehen wie die, die hier täglich 2-12mal aufschlagen.... aber 12 Seiten bis jetzt ist Hammer. 
Ich hab jetzt hier mal alles sauber und sorgfälltig durchgelesen und weiss nun, was ich zusätzlich zu meinen gewohnten Sachen heute machen werde.

1. Einloggen und auf Tankklamotte wechseln. ( Ich logge immer im Kleidchen aus, weils schöner aussieht und meine GS so schön nach unten drückt. Dann können die Leute mich im Arsenal anschauen, wie sie wollen...)
2. Gilde zur Dailyhero versammeln ( damit sind die Frostmarken abgedeckt )
3. Wortlos nach der RndHero die Grp verlassen, vorher aber noch Bedarf auf die Kugel machen weil macht man eben so in rnd. ( quasi zum üben ^^)
4. Dann gehts los...Erstmal den /2 und /4 scannen nach lukrativen Angeboten oder den süssen Stimmen der Verzweifelten ala: "...kommt schon...Nurnoch Tank für xy gesucht." 
5. Wenn die passenden "Opfer" gefunden sind, wird die Grp weichgekocht...:"Komm aber nur mit, wenn ich DD-Equip haben kann" oder "Item xy is aba für mich geloggt" oder noch besser "Will Item für Heil-Krieger-Projekt" oder auch "Gegen den Betrag xxx Gold mach ich euch das klar".
6. Am Gewinnbringendsten ist es sicherlich alles auf einmal zu machen.  200-300 Gold abstauben, alle Sachen Needen für VZ, Style, DD, whatever und der Rest kann sich ja um die grünen und grauen Sachen prügeln.
7. Froststoff geht selbstredend an mich. (logo oder?!)
8. Ich sollte mir ein Macro dafür machen.... spart Zeit ( Notiz an mich )
9. Endboss ... Wenn geht alles Needen..wenn nicht, sich die Sachen geben lassen und siehe Punkt 3

...und dann wieder von vorn.

Das wird meine Mission heute abend sein...  auf in die Schlacht!


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Aggro ist zwar nicht episch, aber trotzdem seelengebunden.



und der Spruch ist episch!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andi111 (9. März 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Natürlich, und deine Initial-Aggro von den Mobs, die du nicht getroffen hast? Lass doch den Tank pullen und schieß Totenkopf hoch. Dann hat er Initial alle Mobs an sich. Wäre die wesentlich intelligentere Lösung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach lass ihn doch... wenn er meint er wäre der jäger der den pull bestimmt. wenn das ein jäger bei mir mehr als einmal sich traut braucht er einen neuen tank für die ini... keiner entscheidet für mich wann ich anfange zu kämpfen ausser ich selbst. es sei denn ich bitte um eine irreführung.

ausserdem möchte ich mal sehen, ob er mit irreführung soviel aggro für mich erzeugt um gegen die anderen dds anzukommen :-)


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> und der Spruch ist episch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und er wirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. März 2010)

4undzwanzig schrieb:


> Interessant.
> An alle die sich wegen der Tanks/Healer beklagen, loggt euch aus, klickt auf den Buttom ''neuen Char erstellen'' und erstellt euch einen Pala/krieger oder Dudu(mir egal). Dann zoggt ihr den Char schnell auf 80, farmt euch dann nebenbei noch das Tankgear zusammen, und dann geht als Tank in die Heros/Raids und verhaltet euch wie Mutter Thereza.
> Solange ihr das nicht macht freut euch einfach das ihr ein DD seid und nur selten geflamt werdet.
> Ich selber spiele Heiler und habe eine starke Apathie gegenüber Hexern.
> ...




Ahahahaha.... bin Diszipriester-N811iro.... ich weiss genau was du meinst^^

wenn ich Random gehe, und ich sehe nen Hexer, dann mach ich bei ihm nur Schild drauf und der darf sich selberhealen.... ich hab dieses Adergelasse auch so satt^^...

war letztens in einer Turm-Hero-Gruppe wo 3 hexer, 1 Palatank u ich drinwaren.... das war ein Alptraum xD....

aber du hast so recht^^... is einfach weil wir es können.... wer zu spät kommt den bestraft halt das Leben hehehehe


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (9. März 2010)

Cydalla schrieb:


> Das wird meine Mission heute abend sein...  auf in die Schlacht!




Das tolle ist: Es wird sogar zu 50% Funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. März 2010)

Cydalla schrieb:


> Muhahaha geil...gestern Abend waren das nur 3 Seiten, da hab ich das nur als 0815 Thema angesehen wie die, die hier täglich 2-12mal aufschlagen.... aber 12 Seiten bis jetzt ist Hammer.
> Ich hab jetzt hier mal alles sauber und sorgfälltig durchgelesen und weiss nun, was ich zusätzlich zu meinen gewohnten Sachen heute machen werde.
> 
> 1. Einloggen und auf Tankklamotte wechseln. ( Ich logge immer im Kleidchen aus, weils schöner aussieht und meine GS so schön nach unten drückt. Dann können die Leute mich im Arsenal anschauen, wie sie wollen...)
> ...



Hahaha.... auf welchem Realm bist du? Ich bin dein Heiler hahaha....


----------



## Muhtator (9. März 2010)

Fleischy schrieb:


> Tanks werden frech? DD waren immer frech! wie häufig kommt es vor das der off krieger auf tank sachen würfelt?




Nach dem ich mir so einiges durchgelesen habe ist mir eine Idee gekommen. Seit dem Dungeonfinder satteln immer mehr platten dd´s auf Tank um und gleichzeitig wird beobachtet das die Tanks imme frecher werden. Und die DD´s waren immer schon frech wie oben bemerkt.

Tja könnte es sein das da ein Zusammenhang besteht? und wenn nicht die frechen Ex DD´s, die jetzt tanken allein für das "frecherwerden" der Tanks verantwortlich sind, so haben sie zumindest ihren Anteil daran.
Wenn nun solch ein Egomane mit schlechtem Beispiel vorangeht könnte er andere damit verderben.

Ganz im Ernst habe ich bis jetzt nicht daran gedacht mich fürs Tanken bezahlen zu lassen, aber jetzt nachdem ich von diesem schlechten Beispiel gelesen habe, weiß ich eherlich gesagt nicht ob ich beim nächstenmal wenn ich knapp bei kasse bin da noch wiederstehen kann


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Und der Vorwurf der Prostituion kratzt mich wenig, da jeder der für sein Geld arbeitet sich nach dieser Definition prostituiert.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


In diesem Sinne, danke für den schlechten Einfluss und die böse aber lukrative Idee (Rent a Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tschambalaia (9. März 2010)

Also Gerdi, du musst nicht versuchen, dich zu rechtfertigen, du weisst genau, dass du mit deiner Aussage nicht Recht hast.
Hast du eine gute Gruppe, dann bist nicht nur du derjenige, der davon profitiert, sondern auch die DDler und die Heiler, da die Heiler evtl nicht so oft die Grp heilen müssen, die DDs rechtzeitig aus xy-rausgehen und der Tank dank seines Equips nicht viel Schaden frisst (alles hängt somit zusammen). Dein Brain-AFK reduziert sich ausschliesslich auf die Gruppe. Entspricht diese nicht deinen Ansprüchen, zerbricht deine Theorie. Somit denkst du ziemlich egoistisch, die Gruppe muss passen, damit du Brain afk gehen kannst? oO Deine Gruppe tut mir leid.

Desweiteren musst du offensichtlich ausschliesslich mit Freaks und "Voll-Profis" unterwegs sein, oder hast du noch NIE in einer Gruppe getankt, die nicht das richtige Lineup hatten?
Manmanman, sag mal hängen deine Eier noch, oder sind die mittlerweile so gross, dass du drauf sitzt?


----------



## Slox (9. März 2010)

spielt PvP dann habt ihr den Stress nicht


----------



## bruderelfe (9. März 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> dann lass es kein mage sein sondern ein vz der 10 g dafür verlangt das man zu ihm kommt, ihm die mats ins fenster legt und er dann mit großer mühe die richtige verz. raussuchen muss und auf das item klicken muss!



Letztes fragte mich wer aus der gilde was ne rune kosten würde ich so 20s sie, ihr hätte ein mage gesagt 5g..
also ich nehme grundsätzlich nichts, wenn ein hallo danke und bitte kommt, ebendso halte ich es bei verzauberungen od wenn ich was schneidere, meist geben die leute freiwillig etwas!
Wie gesagt der ton macht die musik, aber bei den tanks das finde ich schon dreist!


----------



## b1sh0p (9. März 2010)

Aber wer von den Tanks kennt nicht das Problem der berühmten "/w me mit Erfolg"-Sätze?


*edit*
Also bei Berufen zahle ich von mir selbst aus ein Taschengeld von 10 oder 20g. Die Rezepte kosten immerhin was. Und Berufe sind ja schließlich da um Geld zu verdienen. Genau wie ich mich auch über Taschengeld freue, wenn ich jemandem was verzauber.


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (9. März 2010)

also im ernst, in den zufallsinstanzen ist das doch um einiges schlimmer, denn immer war es der tank der ständig losstürmt, keine zeit zum plündern oder reggen lässt, sich für den chef hält und als einziger an der spielweise und equip anderer meckert! das passiert meiner meinung nach zu oft...
es stimmt zwar: die nachfrage an tanks ist groß. sehr groß im vergleich anderen rollen, desshalb erlauben sich so mache individuen öfters frech zu werden...


----------



## RTM (9. März 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil finde es durchaus sinnvoll, dass man als Tank "gemietet" werden kann, so bekommt man wenigstens eventuelle Reppkosten wieder rein. Zwar wäre das für mich als Tank niemals eine Voraussetzung, mitzugehen, doch wenn es die Leute anbieten, warum ablehnen? Wer das Geld hat, der kann es auch ausgeben. Würde mir mitten in Dalaran jemand 100Gold in die Hand drücken, sag ich doch auch nich nein.

Und auf DD-Zeug hab ich als Tank auch gewürfelt, als ichs noch brauchte. Zumindest in den Heros. Seit man die Items handeln kann, sehe ich keinen Grund, vorher Zeit mit der Frage zu verschwenden; die Leute antworten einem ja eh meist nicht. Ein Wort, falls ein DD Bedarf gemacht hatte und er bekommt es. Auf die Weise wird wenigstens mal das am wenigsten genutzt Feature des Dungeonfinders eingesetzt: Der Gruppenchat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und was die Portale von Magiern angeht, so sehe ich eine Gebühr von 5 Gold als gerechtfertigt an. Denn erstens kostet das Lernen der Portale schonmal Geld, zweitens muss man im schlimmsten Fall aus dem Dungeonfinder raus und drittens: Wenn ein Magier jemandem ein Portal nach Dalaran macht, der dort seinen Ruhestein erstmal binden will, dann geht auch eine Einnahmequelle abhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn dieser wird dann so gut wie nie wieder einen Magier brauchen um in die Hauptstädte zu kommen.


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> Ich nehme nicht an das du tank bist oder?
> Und wenn doch, dann tun mir alle healer und dd´s in deiner grp leid, weil so nen kommen. kannst du dir sparen da du ja mal null plan vom tanken hast
> Weil 1. jaaa, als tank hast du zB bei fauldarm die ehrenvolle aufgabe zu überleben (ja hängt auch an den healern) aber nur die 1-2 panikknöpfen drücken is net so ganz, und weiters is das switchen zum dd nach dem 9ten stack ganz normal, ich mach im 25er nach dem spott auch meine 8k dps als cat und das is doch eine beachtliche zahl, weil er somit schneller im dreck liegt.
> 
> ...




1.tanke ich icc ,ich heile in icc und mache dd in icc,hab also erfahrung aus jeder sicht.
2.mein gott,dann switch halt auf dd nach dem der 9 blähung,bringt nicht wirklich viel mehr arbeitsaufwand.
3.ist es mir nicht zuviel einem blobb beim prof auzuweichen,man braucht es einfach nicht je nach taktik,genauso wie es je nach raidafustellung einfach:_selten_passiert,dass man den prof aus ner flasche ziehen muss,und selbst wenn,sind das 3 schritte.wie war das mit hello kitty online? wer das als übermäßigen arbeitsaufwand empfindet im verhältnis zu dem,was heiler und dds da bringen müssen->hello kitty
4.am rand entlang ziehen,camp bleibt in der mitte und bewegt sich je nach pfützen früher oder später.muss nicht zwingend das bier des tanks sein.
5.als dd:pakt,flamme,vamp debuff ,range in flugphase. als heiler:verdammt viel gruppen schaden,pakt,flamme,schadensaura,range in flugphase...auf was muss der tank da achten? auf ein bruchteil davon.
6.debuff wayned ziemlich als tank,da sowieso immer heilung aktiv.außerdem hat man genug aggro vorsprung mit gescheitem raid setting(schurke,hunter) und kann bequem einfach mal kurz aussetzen mit schlagen...der tank muss ja nicht den schaden bringen. p1 und p2 interessiert niemanden bei sindra,p3 ist das schwierige und da wirst du als gerade tankender tank kein eisblock.
7.zum rat noch: also wenn du es als besondere leistung des tanks ansiehst,in heal range zu stehen ->hello kitty (gefällt mir)
so..und jetzt frage ich mich was du mit deinem post überhaupt sagen wolltest.überfordert ist auf NH bis arthas mit sicherheit niemand der etwas spielen kann,trotzdem hat der tank den bequemeren job mit geringerem arbeitsaufwand,was mich wieder zu der frage bringt,was du mit deinem post überhaupt widerlegen/sagen wolltest


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

doppelpost,brumm


----------



## Schambambel (9. März 2010)

Wenn ich was brauch würfle ich drauf, das ist nunmal der Sinn der Sache. Ob das jemand passt oder nicht geht mir am Arsch vorbei und das sag ich auch jedem, der meint rumpiensen zu müssen. Wer ned hart genug fürn lächerliches PC-Spiel ist, sollte sich nach nem anderen Hobbie umsehen, vielleicht Häkeln oder Briefmarken sammeln.


----------



## Tschambalaia (9. März 2010)

Gerdi, lies meinen letzten Post. Du wärst ein nichts, ohne den richtigen Heilern im Rücken.
Du bestätigst mit deinen Posts selbst, dass für dich das kein Brain-ge-afk war. Wenn du schon soviel über die Bosse weisst, woher kommt das? Sicherlich nicht von deinen ganzen Firsttries und Serverfirsts, oder?


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ahahahaha.... bin Diszipriester-N811iro.... ich weiss genau was du meinst^^
> 
> wenn ich Random gehe, und ich sehe nen Hexer, dann mach ich bei ihm nur Schild drauf und der darf sich selberhealen.... ich hab dieses Adergelasse auch so satt^^...
> 
> ...



Jetzt versteh ich den Spruch: Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke

ich sehe schon den nächsten Thread voller Egobratzenmanie: "Hexer spinnen alle .. nun verlangen sie vom Heiler 120g pro Seelenstein, angeblich wäre er von Anub/Arthas gezogen" oder " Hexer verlangt für den Skillpunkt "Verbessertes Seele entziehen" 50g pro Manaklasse"

die Folge: "Dudus spinnen alle ... nun verlangen sie pro BR 200g und pro Erfrischung 50g" gefolgt von Schamanen "KR günstig für 240g zu erwerben" 

Das nennt ich mal einen gepflegten Sockenschuss


----------



## Gammeliger (9. März 2010)

Das thema kenne ich sehr gut allerdings eher mit Twinks da mein Main selbst Tank ist. Ich mache bei innis häufiger die selben Erfahrungen (z.b. 3x in Seelenschmiede das Trinket beim Endboss vom Tank weggerollt bekommen)...in Raids drehen sich die Rollen da ein bisschen. Hab schon öfter erlebt das Heiler sich bezahlen lassen wollen als Tanks....beispielsweise wollte ine heildudu sich für 1k gold dazu herablassen so ne lowieinni wie pdok10 zu heilen und hat gleichzeitig noch gefordert auf dd und tankkram rollen zu dürfen. Hab mir den Kerl dann mal angeschaut weil sich beim besten Willen kein anderer gefunden hat...hab gesehn das der Kerl das 245er Trinket mit HIT von Emblemen des Triumphs anhatte....hab ihn dann noch gefragt ob das absicht is...er schön mit capslock zurück :" jaaa sonst bin ich net am cap und verfehle mit meinen heilungen und alle 2 min tempobuff is auch net verkehrt"....hab ihn auf ignore gestellt und nen anderen gesucht....hat zwar n bisschen länger gedauert dafür liefs dann aber super.


----------



## Slox (9. März 2010)

Also mit dem Gold für die Portale ist es bei uns auf dem Server so:
"Hey, kannst du mir ein Portal nach Dala machen? kriegst auch 20g"

Jetzt könnt ihr mir nicht erzählen das ihr da immer nein sagt....


----------



## Metadron72 (9. März 2010)

Slox schrieb:


> Also mit dem Gold für die Portale ist es bei uns auf dem Server so:
> "Hey, kannst du mir ein Portal nach Dala machen? kriegst auch 20g"
> 
> Jetzt könnt ihr mir nicht erzählen das ihr da immer nein sagt....




öhm, doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn man eh da rumsteht, kann man wohl fix auf nen knopp drücken


----------



## WotanGOP (9. März 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> naja dann erklär mal warum ihr die Klassen spielt.


Ich spiele einen Tank, weil ich das Tanken sprichwörtlich im Blut habe. Es gibt für mich nichts besseres in WoW, als zu tanken. Und je schwieriger ein Bosskampf ist, bzw. je mehr zu tun ist, desto besser.
Und glaub mir, es gab zu BC-Zeiten nichts geileres, als Kael'Thas in FdS zu tanken. Und jetzt gibt es einfach nichts, was geiler ist, als Arthas zu tanken. Okay, Illidan wär auch toll gewesen, aber da war ich "nur" Flammentank...





zadros schrieb:


> Tanks sind Diven, aber von mir aus dürfen sie das auch sein, immerhin halten sie den Kopf hin damit ich mir keine Kratzer hole.


Man kann Tanks gut mit einigen bekannten Persönlichkeiten vergleichen.

Manche Tanks sind wie Stefan Effenberg, mit riesen Ego, bringen aber auch in der Regel sehr gute Leistungen. Wenn sie aber mal schlecht spielen, müssen sie eben auch damit rechnen und leben, wenn das Echo ihrer Arroganz zurückschlägt.
Manche Tanks sind wie Mariah Carey. Wenn sie singt, wie früher, dann ist sie große Klasse. Wenn sie aber einfach nur fett ist, wie heute, dann braucht sie sich über Spott nicht wundern.
Manche Tanks sind wie Ronaldinho. Der hat einfach nur Spaß am spielen und ist dadurch einer der Besten der Welt.
Dann gibt es noch Cristiano Ronaldo, den möchte man für seine Überheblichkeit manchmal gern an die Wand klatschen. Aber seine Qualitäten sind unbestritten.
Den dritten Ronaldo, Pummelnaldo, wollen wir mal nicht vergessen, den gibt es nämlich auch. Der hatte irgendwann einfach nur noch einen großen Namen und das wars. Und auch solche Tanks gibt es. Sie kommen aus Top-Gilden, bilden sich sau viel darauf ein und spielen wie Bratwürste.

Irgendwie passen Fußballer gut grad...

Ich bin lieber wie Bernd Schneider. Der war weltklasse, bodenständig und der absolute Teamspieler.

Aber stimmt schon, Tanks sind wie Diven. Aber das müssen sie oft auch sein, aus reinem Selbstschutz.





Gerdigerd schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum tanken als so anspruchsvoll und schwierig hingestellt wird.
> In Raid sind tanks von 75 % der bossfähigkeiten garnicht oder nur indirekt betroffen und in heros sind die mobs meistens tot bevor irgendwas stressiges passieren könnte.
> 
> Tanken = in 75% aller fälle boss ausrichten,brain afk gehen (aggro probs gibts im raid meistens nicht) ,wenns hoch kommt muss mal die position geändert werden wegen irgendwas auf dem boden oder auf nen debuff stack achten,der mit pauken und trompeten von dbm angekündigt wird.


Das ist doch Käse. Ich weiß, du hast noch ein Posting geschrieben, aber erstmal zu diesem. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie erfolgreich und gut du tankst. Das beides hat ja nicht unbedingt etwas miteinander zu tun. Auf jeden Fall ist "gut tanken" weit mehr, als du da behauptest, zumindest in Raids. Verglichen mit meinem Palatank ist mein Hexer, der den gleichen Content raidet, wie Urlaub. Rumstehen und ballern, ab und zu ein paar Schritte laufen, gelegentlich über Makros das Ziel wechseln und sich darauf verlassen, daß Heiler und Tank ihre Jobs richtig machen. Heilen ist zwar sehr Verantwortungsvoll aber für mich total langweilig. Ich hab hin und wieder mal mein drittequip aus der Bank geholt. Das ist weder verzaubert, noch gesockelt und besteht aus Items, die ich vor dem entzaubert werden geretttet habe, falls ich vielleicht doch mal irgendwann mitheilen soll, wie einst bei Naj'entus, wo ein Tank reichte. Und dann ging es los, ab in Hero Instanzen. Und ich hab ohne irgendein Heileraddon und in Tankskillung auch in den neuen Instanzen keine großen Probleme gehabt. Es war für mich zwar etwas stressig, weil ich total ungeübt bin und ohne Healbot, den 95% aller Heiler verwenden, ist es eben auch etwas mehr Klickerei, aber es gab keine Toten. Okay, der Tank war gut und hat seinen Job auch dementsprechend gemacht und die DDs haben vernünftig gespielt, also keine Chaosgruppe. Aber in Stammraids sollte ja alles diszipliniert ablaufen.
Im Raid haben Heiler und DDs viel gemeinsam. Die einen hauen auf dem Boss rum, die anderen hauen auf den eigenen Leuten rum. Man drückt genauso Tasten, nur das Ziel sieht anders aus. Ab und zu laufen, das Ziel wechseln, usw. müssen sie alle. Okay, die Heiler müssen sich weniger auf andere Heiler verlassen in den meisten Fällen, aber auf den Tank müssen sie sich verlassen. Und der hat i.d.R. ganz klar mehr zu tun, als die anderen Klassen, zumindest wenn er seinen Job sehr gut macht.
Sicherlich gibt es einige Bosse, die total langweilig für den Tank sind, aber dazu nkomme ich gleich, erstmal dein zweites Posting zitieren:



Gerdigerd schrieb:


> was ist denn bei saurfang,was ist denn bei fauldarm,bei modermiene,beim prof,bei der blutkönigin,beim rat ,bei sindragosa?
> 
> nene du,da braucht mir niemand was zu erzählen,dds und heiler haben hier die eindeutig schwierigeren aufgaben als der/die tanks.


Es gibt einige Bosse, wo DDs mehr zu beachten haben. Aber in der Regel haben sie überhaupt nichts schweres zu tun.



Gerdigerd schrieb:


> saurfang: boss da festnageln wo er zwangläufig kommt,auf den debuff stack achten.
> fauldarm:in der mitte stehn,auf debuff stack achten.
> modermiene: in der mitte festnageln,brain afk gehn bis zur explosion (addtank hats etwas schwieriger)
> prof: boss am grünen spot tanken,p3 bissel durchen raum ziehen und auf debuff stack achten.
> ...


Saurfang:
Alle 40 Sekunden das Ziel wechseln und eine Blutbestie umwemsen ist für dich schwieriger, als Aggro aufzubauen und bei einem Debuff rechtzeitig abzuspotten?
Also wenn man von einem Fernkämpfer ausgeht. Nahkämpfer hämmern einfach auf dem Boss durch. Heiler langweilen sich da in der Regel. Ich hab da noch keinen Heiler gehört, der sich da anstrengen mußte.
Tank ist da wie ein Nahkämpfer, nur mit hin und herspotten.
Fazit: Fernkämpfer = Tanks > Heiler > Nahkämpfer

Fauldarm:
Die DDs stehen rum und holzen blind drauf und müssen alle 30 Sekunden auf eine Spore reagieren und ein paar Meter laufen. Wahnsinn...
Heiler müssen eigentlich nur durchspammen. Wenn das Equip zu wenig Manareg/Mana hat, müssen sie etwas haushalten.
Der Tank muß hier immer damit rechnen, Schadensspitzen zu bekommen und dementsprechend reagieren. Ist der Tank nicht voll konzentriert, kann das böse enden. Aber für den geübten Tank ist das nicht schwierig.
Fazit: Tanks = Heiler > DDs

Modermiene:
Da geb ich dir recht.
Fazit: Heiler > Bloptank(s) > DDs > Bosstank

Seuchenmord:
DDs und Heiler müssen ab und an das Ziel wechseln, und Zeug ausweichen und eventuell vor dem orangenen Experiment weglaufen. Nahkämpfer sind vor allem in Phase 3 mehr vom Zugtempo des Tanks abhängig, genau wie in Phase 2 vom PArken der Fläschchen. Haben es also etwas schwerer als Fernkämpfer. Außerdem haben sie weitere Laufwege, während sich Fernkämpfer oft nur drehen müssen beim Zielwechsel.
Monstrositätentank muß seinen Job perfekt machen. Er ist hier die Schlüsselposition. Experimente müssen verlangsamt werden und Pfützen ausgeschlürft.
Bosstank muß den Boss so ziehen, daß kein Nahkämpfer im Schleim steht. Er muß die Fläschchen abseits parken und in Phase 3 mit dem/den anderen Tanks, das richtige Tempo an den Tag legen.
In Phase 3 kommt es auf alle gleichermaßen an. Zu schlechte Tanks -> Wipe. Zu wenig Heilung -> Wipe. Zu wenig Schaden -> Wipe. Allerdings können Heilung und Schaden durch die Tanks sehr positiv aber auch sehr negativ beeinflußt werden.
Fazit: Monstrositätentank > andere® Tank(s) > Heiler > Nahkämpfer > Fernkämpfer

Rat:
Alle müssen hier gleichermaßen auf alles aufpassen. DDs dazu noch das Target wechseln. Dafür müssen Tanks immer damit rechnen, daß sie selbst oder ihr Heiler vom Vortex durch die Gegend geschubst wird. Das Ableben eines DDs ist da unwichtig, auf Schaden kommt es bei diesem Boss sowieso nicht so an. Der Tank muß aber immer auf soetwas reagieren und seinen Mob auch von einem Vortex wegziehen. Der Tank von Keleseth (so hieß doch der Schattentyp oder?) muß auf diesem Aggro aufbauen und dazu noch die Kerne einsammeln. Bei uns macht das ein richtiger Tank, im 10er ein DK, im 25er ein Paladin. Ich hab das auch schon gemacht. Prinzipiell taugt dafür jede Klasse. Und dann gibt es noch 1-2 Leute, bei uns Jäger, die sich um die Kugeln von der Decke kümmern.
Fazit: Keleseth-Tank (egal welche Klasse) > Kugeljäger > Tanks = Heiler > Nahkämpfer > Fernkämpfer

Lana'thel:
Da geb ich dir wieder recht. Der Boss ist sehr langweilig zu tanken und man muß immer nur hoffen, daß die anderen keinen Mist machen. Der Schaden auf die Tanks ist auch eher moderat. Nur die Aggro der DDs ist hier Arbeit für den Tank.
Nahkämpfer müssen noch schneller auf das Feuer reagieren als Fernkämpfer, da sie nicht nur sich selbst gefährden.
Fazit: Heiler > Nahkämpfer > Fernkämpfer > Tanks

Sindragosa:
Heiler müssen auf die Stacks vom Debuff und in Phase 3 vom Flügelschlag achten. Ab und zu vor der Kälte weglaufen, hinter einen Eisblock laufen oder als Eisblock aus der Gruppe laufen.
DDs achten ebenfalls auf die Stacks, laufen vom Boss weg, aus der Gruppe raus oder hinter einen Block. Zusätzlich wechseln sie, wenn dafür eingeteilt, ab und zu das Ziel.
Die Tanks haben dafür zu sorgen, daß der Drache richtig steht. Sie müssen sich, vor allem in Phase 3, optimal abwechseln. Sie müssen ebenfalls auf die Debuffs achten und wenn sie grad nicht am Boss sind, auch hinter einen Eisblock laufen, aus der Gruppe laufen, vom Boss weglaufen. Zusätzlich muß der Tank immer passend auf die Eregnisse reagieren.
Fazit: Tanks > Heiler > DDs

Also insgesamt finde ich bei den, von dir aufgezählten Bossen, nur einen (Lana'thel) wo die Tanks tatsächlich am wenigsten zu tun haben. Daß jeder DD immer vollen Schaden macht, jeder Tank volle Aggro aufbaut und jeder Heiler voll heilt, braucht man nicht erwähnen. Das sollte selbstverständlich sein. Man merkt es jedoch bei den DDs i.d.R. am wenigsten, wenn sie ihre Aufgabe nur zu 90% erfüllen. Bei den Heilern merkt man das dann schon eher, wenn Leute sterben. Beim Tank merkt man das fast immer, weil dann ziemlich viel schiefgeht. Auf der anderen Seite kann man die Leistung von DDs und Heilern messen. Bei den Heilern am Recount und an der Anzahl der Toten. Bei den DDs am SChaden und am Überleben. Die Leistung eines Tanks kann man jedoch nur subjektiv bewerten. Vieles, was ein guter Tank macht, bekommt kaum jemand mit. Aber er macht oft genug Dinge, die hilfreich sind.
Ein Tank, der wie du behauptest, brainafk geht, ist fehl am Platz. Der Tank muß fast permanent direkt auf Eregnisse reagieren können, um Wipes zu verhindern. 



Gerdigerd schrieb:


> pdk:
> ersten bosse:brain afk mit ausnahme der würmer.
> zweiter boss:brain afk,passiert rein garnüscht für den tank
> dritter boss: gibts keinen klassischen tank.
> ...


Weiter gehts:

Nordendbestien:
Gormok
Die Tanks spotten sich gegenseitig ab, während die DDs das Ziel wechseln. Heiler und DDs müssen dann noch aus dem Feuer laufen.
Vor allem auf heroisch mußte hier von den Tanks sehr oft auf Ereignisse reagiert werden, z.B. Schneebold auf einem Tankheiler.
Fazit: Heiler = Tanks > DDs
Ätzschlund und Schreckensmaul
Hier müssen Heiler und DDs laufen, wenn sie das Gift haben. Den Wolken müssen alle ausweichen. Die Tanks müssen dazu noch die Mobs ziehen. Nach dem abtauchen schnellstmöglich die richtige Richtung einschlagen und jedes Mal neu Aggro aufbauen.
Fazit: für alle etwa gleich
Eisheuler:
Tank: Boss richtig parken. Aggroaufbau wird erschwert durch Bossfähigkeiten. Wenn man nach dem anstürmen einen weiteren Weg hat, als die starken DDs, kann es ganz schön eng werden. Auf Schadensspitzen muß hier schnell reagiert werden.
Alle anderen müssen nur ihren normalen Job machen. Aufs anstürmen reagieren müssen alle.
Fazit: Tank > Heiler = DDs

Lord Jaraxxus:
Der Bosstank hat hier in der Tat weniger zu tun, außer eventuell den Boss umpositionieren, wenn Feuer im Weg liegt. Der Addtank hat dagegen vor allem bei den Vulkanen viel zu tun. DDs und Heiler drücken nur Knöpfe wie gehabt, wechseln das Ziel und laufen, wenn sie brennen.
Fazit: Addtank > Heiler = DDs > Bosstank

Fraktionschampions:
Kommt auf die Taktik an. Ich hab da immer so gut es geht getankt unter Eisnatz aller Fähigkeiten. Auf normal beschäftigen Tanks die Nahkämpfer, damit diese keinen töten. Auf heroisch hab ich im 10er das gleiche gemacht beim schlimmsten Nahkämpfer, nur eben ohne Spott. Im 25er gibts die halbes-Leben-Taktik, die für Tank und Tankheiler gleichmaßen anstrengend ist. Vor Mobs weglaufen müssen hier alle nicht-Tanks, während die Tanks wichtige Aufgaben bekommen. Schlüssel sind die Heiler. Solange alle Leben, gewinnt man. Solange die Tanks die Heiler beschützen, ist also alles bestens.
Fazit: Tanks > Heiler > DDs

Valkyrzwillinge:
Ja, der/die Tank(s)= müssen hier nur Aggro aufbauen und je nach Taktik die Mobs rumziehen.
Alle anderen müssen Kugeln ausweichen und Essenz wechseln.
Fazit: Heiler > DDs > Tank(s)

Anub'arak:
Der Bosstank muß den Boss rechtzeitig vom Eis ziehen. Das ist durch den Eisblock nicht immer einfach. Vorallem in Phase 3 muß er optimal seine Überlebensfähigkeiten einsetzen.
Der/die Addtank(s) hat/haben es schwerer. Die Adds spawnen gerne verteilt, man muß sie beide bekommen. Selbst der Paladin, der auf beide direkt spottet, braucht mehr als diesen Spott, denn während des Laufens der Mobs heilen die Heiler ja weiter und ziehen neue Aggro. Patzt hier der Addtank, wird es ein Wipe. Auf heroisch muß er dann auch noch den Schattenhieb unterbrechen. Patzt er -> Wipe. Oft genug muß er auch noch, nach dem Phasenwechsel, darauf reagieren, wenn DDs oder Heiler die Stacheln auf das eis, wo er die Gräber tankt, kiten und dieses zerstören. Ansonsten ist die Phase für alle gleich. In Phase 3 muß der Addtank je nach Taktik die Gräber abtauchen lassen. Auf jeden Fall muß er den hereinkommenden Schaden so gering wie möglich halten.
DDs ballern, wechseln Ziele und laufen etwas. Heiler heilen, was allerdings in Phase 3 am wichtigsten ist, vor allem die Gruppenheiler.
Fazit: Gruppenheiler > Addtank > Tankheiler > Bosstank > DDs

Also ich kann es keineswegs unterschreiben, daß es Tanks ja viel leichter haben, gerade als DDs. In den meisten Fällen haben es die DDs am einfachsten. Vor allem, da ihre Fehler i.d.R. nur sie selbst betreffen. 



Gerdigerd schrieb:


> wenn man von guten dds erwartet,dass sie zu jederzeit bei jedem boss das bestmögliche an dmg raushauen + die ganzen encounter teile,die tanks garnicht betreffen ( sporen,glibber,sinistre pakte,irgendwelche vortexe,buffs und debuffs) ohne dabei zu sterben und man von nem guten heiler erwartet,dass er auch den ganzen kram mitspielt ohne zu sterben und dabei ohne andere sterben zu lassen,hat der tank es faktisch nunmal recht einfach im raid.
> jeder der was anderes sagt will sich einfach nur wichtig machen in seiner rolle


Natürlich funktioniert ein Raid, nur wenn als Summe mehr herauskommt, als der Boss verlangt. Aber daß DDs mehr zu tun haben, als Tanks, nur weil sie immer vollen Schaden machen müssen und ab und zu mal laufen oder das Ziel wechseln, ist quatsch. Bei Heilern ist es meistens ähnlich. Sie müssen das Maximum raushauen und ebenso laufen. Nur ihre Ziele sind eben nicht die Mobs, sondern der Raid. Der Tank muß, wie alle anderen auch, ebenfalls seine Knöpfe immer voll drücken. Nur, wenn ein DD mal weniger Schaden amcht, machen die anderen den mit. Wenn ein Heiler mal weniger heilt, heilen die anderen das meistens mit. Aber wenn der Tank zu wenig Aggro aufbaut, oder zu viel Schaden frißt, dann kann das kein anderer ausgleichen. Und laufen muß er oft genug genauso, wie alle anderen.
Man sollte auf jeden Fall nicht den Fehler machen, nur den Tank zu bewerten, der am Boss steht. Bei Modermiene oder Jaraxxus hat der natürlich nichts zu tun weiter. Die Addtanks dafür jedoch schon. Und man mag es kaum glauben, es gibt tatsächlich Tanks, die mit dem Kiten der Blops überfordert sind.
Unterm Strich ist das DD-Dasein wie gesagt für mich wie Urlaub. Meinen Hexer spiele ich zum Spaß und als Ausgleich. Und ich habe mit dem viel weniger zu tun und zu beachten. Aber vielleicht hab ich das meiste auch viel mehr in mir drin, weil ich schon so lange tanke, daß es mir mit dem Hexer gar nicht als Last auffällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auf jeden Fall möchte ich dich gar nicht als Tank dabei haben. Ich habe den Eindruck, dann wär alles, was mal nicht nach Plan abläuft, direkt ein Wipe, weil du brainafk bist und nicht reagierst.


----------



## Slox (9. März 2010)

ahhh wall of text!!!!!


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall möchte ich dich gar nicht als Tank dabei haben. Ich habe den Eindruck, dann wär alles, was mal nicht nach Plan abläuft, direkt ein Wipe, weil du brainafk bist und nicht reagierst.



Irgendwie lag es in der Luft das du nochmal aufschlägst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ja aber die Textwand ist mehr als notwendig gewesen um gegen soviel geballte brainafkheit anzukommen.Und vor allem alle wichtigen Infos zu den Bossen also auch für alle unerfahren oder selbstüberschätzenden DDs wie Heiler sehr informativ...

man sollte bei dem was man so den ganzenTag schreibt immer bedenken: die Feder ist mächtiger als das Schwert. Zeichnet man diesen Gedanke mal hart nach, so heißt dies nichts anderes als, das heute 10% mehr Tanks ihre Leistung vergütet haben wollen (nachdem sie diesen Thread überflogen haben) und wenn man dies stillschweigend hinnimmt am Ende sich nicht wundern muss wenn alle Klassen für ihre Leistung Gold fordern. Das heißt aber nicht das man mit Verboten kommen muss, sondern es reicht der Hinweis das diese Art des spielen auf kurz oder lang in eine Sackgasse führt (nicht bezogen auf den Einzelnen, der es betreibt, sondern wieder auf das System).


----------



## Zelgjar (9. März 2010)

Ich glaube, ihr müßt hier mal mehr differenzieren.

Ich glaube, es gilt erstmal grundsätzlich zu unterscheiden, ob sich der Tank für die Ini oder den Raid angemeldet hat oder nicht. 
Ist diese Frage zu bejahen, dann sind die beschriebenen Dinge ganz klar eine Frechheit.

2. Möglichkeit... im SNG oder Handelschannel wird schon seit einiger Zeit ein Tank gesucht. Der Tank braucht nichts mehr aus der Instanz, würde aber eventuell für sein 2. Gear gerne noch Teile sammeln oder er bietet sich an, um seine Zeit sinnvoll zu nutzen und im Gegenzug ev eine kleine Entschädigung zu erhalten.

Was ist daran verwerflich? Worin besteht der Nachteil des Raids, wenn durch die Bereitschaft eines Tanks, der ev. noch Teile für sein 2. Gear benötigt, überhaupt der Raid zustande kommt? Selbst wenn ihr ihm für seinen Aufwand Gold bezahlt, ist das aus meiner Sicht nicht verwerflich. Er hat in dem Moment 9 oder 24 Leuten aus der Klemme geholfen. Warum sollte er das ohne Gegenleistung tun? Nicht jeder ist beim Roten Kreuz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht ist das für ihn eine andere und ev. angenehmere Möglichkeit neben dem ewig gleichen abarbeiten von Dailys?

Eine generelle Verurteilung der Tanks ist hier denke ich völlig unangebracht. Es gibt verschiedene Blickwinkel und Ausgangssituationen, und jede davon muß separat beurteilt werden.

Es gibt Situationen, in welchen das beschriebene schon eine Frechheit ist, genauso wie es Situationen gibt, in denen allen Beteiligten durch solche Angebote geholfen ist.

Also wie überall, lasst die Pauschalverurteilungen, diese sind nicht angebracht und verärgern nur diejenigen, welche unschuldig angeprangert werden. 

Ich zähle mich übrigens mit zu diesem zu Unrtecht angeprangerten Personenkreis.

Gruß

Loigor (Lothar)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich den Spruch: Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke
> 
> ich sehe schon den nächsten Thread voller Egobratzenmanie: "Hexer spinnen alle .. nun verlangen sie vom Heiler 120g pro Seelenstein, angeblich wäre er von Anub/Arthas gezogen" oder " Hexer verlangt für den Skillpunkt "Verbessertes Seele entziehen" 50g pro Manaklasse"
> 
> ...



Naja eigentlich hättest du das ganze auf "Ich"..."Dumm"... reduzieren können...


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

um gleich mehreres zu beantworten.

1. muss mein heiler kein gott sein,ich bekomme nicht mehr schaden als andere tanks auch
2.hängen meine eier noch,wir wipen auch oft genug und wir sind keine freaks ,weil wir ein gescheites raidsetup haben.auf sowas geh ich zukünftig nicht mehr ein.
3.hat es in unsrer gruppe niemand nötig,sich auf den anderen auszuruhen,jeder gibt immer alles,auch wenns mal nicht klappt.
4.rede ich von encounter _spezifischen_sachen,nicht von sachen,die eigentlich normal sein sollten.darunter fallen aggroaufbau,schadensvermeidung durch cds etc.wenn ich weiß fauldarm tickt gleich aus und drescht wie irre auf mich ein,sollte klar sein dass man irgendwas zündet.

auf einzelne bosskämpfehab ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine lust mehr,drauf einzugehen.wenn man mal von den standard sachen absieht,die man als erfahrener tank mitbringen sollte,,sind die encounter nunmal "spektakulärer " oder etwas aufwändiger als dd oder heiler als als tank..vorrausgetzt man muss den tank nicht auf healrange aufmerksam machen,nicht erzählen dass er nicht mitm rücken zum boss stehen soll etc..das wird ja hier scheinbar als arbeitsaufwand mit " berechnet".

lange rede kurzer sinn,tanks sind momentan nichts besonderes weil sie die hauptleistungsträger im raid sind,sondern weils im moment einfach wenige gibt,und tanks,die sich wichtig machen aufgrund von angeblicher leistung,die sich nicht von der der heiler oder dds abhebt,gehn mir einfach auf den keks.und das sage ich als tank.
so und das war das thema des freds..oder eines der themen.
es laufen nämlich genug deppen rum,die aufem server einen auf dickste hose machen,was ein tank alles können muss und wie schwer das ist,und genug leute glauben das und ziehen lieber dd nummer 5 hoch anstatt mal nen tank.
und damit muss endlich mal aufgeräumt werden


----------



## PewPewPew (9. März 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> 1.tanke ich icc ,ich heile in icc und mache dd in icc,hab also erfahrung aus jeder sicht.
> 2.mein gott,dann switch halt auf dd nach dem der 9 blähung,bringt nicht wirklich viel mehr arbeitsaufwand.
> 3.ist es mir nicht zuviel einem blobb beim prof auzuweichen,man braucht es einfach nicht je nach taktik,genauso wie es je nach raidafustellung einfach:_selten_passiert,dass man den prof aus ner flasche ziehen muss,und selbst wenn,sind das 3 schritte.wie war das mit hello kitty online? wer das als übermäßigen arbeitsaufwand empfindet im verhältnis zu dem,was heiler und dds da bringen müssen->hello kitty
> 4.am rand entlang ziehen,camp bleibt in der mitte und bewegt sich je nach pfützen früher oder später.muss nicht zwingend das bier des tanks sein.
> ...



mmmh, nur blöd das die blobs beim prof ins meelecamp gehen wenn net genug rang draußen stehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn du mit dem "verdammt viel" grp schaden bei der bloodqueen net zurecht kommst weiß ich auch net was du/eure healer bei dem boss machst/machen, also wenn überhaupt (selbst das scho lange nicht mehr) hats bei dem boss am schaden gefehlt und das beißen is doch echt arm wenn du es verkackst
und wenn du es als healer/dd net schaffst bei sindra aus der grp zu laufen damit du net nen masseneisblock machst dann tust du mir auch leid, also tu net so als hättest du da als dd oder healer soviel zu tun, einfach auf die stacks achten und laufen, WoW, 2 sachen gleichzeitig, is scho der hammer
naja, wenn du beim rat stumpf stehen bleibst und der rang tank durch den raum flitzt dann hat mind. einer von den 3 tanks mal keinen healer in range, und das kann dann scho in die hose gehen, aber selbst da is es das gleiche, als dd musst vom vortex weg und dich vor die flameorbs stellen,... also da hast wieder sooo heroische aufgaben, ein wahnsinn, vote 4 bosse wie flickwerk, wo du nur draufhaun musst, weil spielen und denken gleichzeitig sollte echt abgeschafft werden.
was ich damit wiederlegen will? mmmmh, nunja, das es komplett egal is wechle skillung du in ICC spielst, bis arthas is es einfach immer das gleiche, dmg, laufen, dmg, laufen,.... oder healn, laufen, healn, laufen, oder bei machen bossen darfst sogar komplett stehen bleiben, und damit wollte ich nur deinen völlig übertrieben post wiederlegen, in dem so ausführlich geschildert hast wie schwer es ist als dd/healer in ICC zurecht zu kommen, und die Sch... tanks müssen ja nur den mob umdrehen und können anschließend wieder afk autowaschen gehen.


----------



## Cali75 (9. März 2010)

Wir pösen, pösen Tanks......

Mal im ernst, warum von Einzelfällen immer gleich auf alle schließen - warst noch nicht mit mir unterwegs. Es wird höflich gefragt, wenn einer was will und auch nicht drauflosgestürmt oder die Gruppe verlassen. Mein Gott, bissle Benimm kann doch nicht so schwer sein - für alle in einer Gruppe.

Aber die Schuld ganz generell auf uns Tanks abzuwälzen ... geht nicht. Seid froh, dass es uns gibt (was nicht heißt, dass man sich als Tank alles erlauben kann :-) )


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich hättest du das ganze auf "Ich"..."Dumm"... reduzieren können...



Deine Erkenntnis hast du nicht mir zu verdanken, sondern deiner Selbstreflexion. Ich würde es nie wagen dich als dumm (wobei dies auch übertrieben ist unüberlegt, voreilig passen besser) zu bezeichnen, höchstens deinen Gedanken zum Thema.

Und wie sagte schon Forest: "Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut."(und sogesehen habe ich schon viele dumme Sachen gemacht, irgendwie muss man es ja lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Der Pferdefuß an dem "Weil ich es kann" Prinzip ist doch ganz einfach: Jeder kann es; nicht nur du und er und sie und es, es können einfach alle. Die Folge ist einfach: Es kommt kaum noch was Fruchtbares bei rum. Wobei wir dann wieder bei sozialen Gameplay wären. Das wiederum heißt nicht das wir uns alle lieb haben müssen, das unsere Spielweise sich gleich sein muss, das heißt das lange nicht und das will auch keiner.
Was ich meine, man sollte vorsichtig sein in dem was man sagt und wo und zu wem. Man sollte sich seiner eigene Präsenz und deren Auswirkung im Klaren sein. Udn dann doch mal ein spaßig gemeinten Spruch den man intern äußert prüfen ob er für eine Com. geeignet ist. Oder ob er dann doch mehr nach hinten los geht als das er Nutzen bringt. 
Bezogen auf deinen Kommentar heißt das nichts anderes, das du kurzweilig einen Nutzen hast jedoch langfristig (wenn die Com nachzieht) drauf zahlst.


----------



## Metadron72 (9. März 2010)

/sign wotan und ja ich find auch der wot war notwendig (schön das ich es nicht schreiben musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
jetzt können wir eigentlich immer auf wotans text verweisen, da dort alles (und zwar sehr gut) beschrieben/erklärt ist

@gerdi, lies dir nochmal wotans post durch und wenn du immer noch dabei bleibst, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

pewpewpew
dein rl int scheint der deines tanks zu ähneln.

ich sage nicht,dass es soo verdammt schwer ist als dd oder heiler in icc,aber genauso wenig schwer ists auch als tank.

vielleicht checkst du einen 2 satz kommentar ja besser,alles über 100 wörter scheint deine lesefähigkeit zu überfordern. 



lange rede kurzer sinn,tanks sind momentan nichts besonderes weil sie die hauptleistungsträger im raid sind,sondern weils im moment einfach wenige gibt,und tanks,die sich wichtig machen aufgrund von angeblicher leistung,die sich nicht von der der heiler oder dds abhebt,gehn mir einfach auf den keks.und das sage ich als tank.
so und das war das thema des freds..oder eines der themen.
es laufen nämlich genug deppen rum,die aufem server einen auf dickste hose machen,was ein tank alles können muss und wie schwer das ist,und genug leute glauben das und ziehen lieber dd nummer 5 hoch anstatt mal nen tank.
und damit muss endlich mal aufgeräumt werden 


letzter post hier,die die es immer noch nicht verstehen wollen gehören wohl zu der von mir angeprangerten gruppe von spielern


----------



## Zazuu (9. März 2010)

Tut mir leid... 
Ich sehe das Genau so und nicht nur die Tanks werden frech sondern auch die Healer.
Z.B. Hero ini : Tank verpasst die hälfte der mops und rennt weiter, ich sterbe und bitte um rezz...
Da sagt der Heal doch, ich solle laufen oÔ
Manchmal kann ich das verstehen aber in Strat.? 
Das dauert mind. 5 min bis ich dahin gelaufen bin und das nur wenn mich die Klapper-fressen nicht nerven.
Nach öfteren bitten bin ich dann halt gelaufen doch hab mir das auf keinen Fall gefallen lassen...
Schurkenhandel auf heal = Heal tot.
"So jetzt kannst du auch mal laufen."


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rauswerfen konnten sie mich nicht weil der Hexer Krone hatte und ganz meiner Meinung war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich einpaar Beiträge jetzt hier lese, tut fast jeder so als hätte er ein Heiligenschein auf den Kopf...
Verübeln kann ich es auch nicht, wer gibt schon gerne seine Fehler und Dummheiten zu.
Naja, wollt damit nur sagen greift euch an die Nase denn ohne uns DD´s seid ihr auch nur dreck und kommt nirgends durch...
So Hart es klingt, es ist sooo und da glaub ich sprech ich für jeden DD hier


Eure mimimimimis und Beleidigungen könnt ihr euch Sparen und wem meine Meinung nicht passt soll es Ignorieren
und weiter machen.

Schurkische grüße: Zazuu


----------



## Slox (9. März 2010)

ganz ehrlich ich find tanken ein bisschen öde

aber bin am überlegen ob ich mal wieder aktiv tank spiele

gebt mir anreize!


----------



## Bulfay (9. März 2010)

das mit dem bezahlen von tanks...kommt nicht von den tanks selbst!
dies haben die dd'ler eingeführt (wohl gemerkt)....im allgemeinchannel werden bis zu 100g auf unseserem server geboten!

lass ich mich als tank bezahlen....ist das meine sache! wenn ich es angeboten bekomme...warum nicht!?
für den massiven tankmangel kann ich ja nix! also kann ich mich auch dafür entlohnen lassen! angebot und nachfrage!

es ist meine zeit, die ich für randoms opfere....und wenn ich meine rübe für die hinhalte....dann ist es durchaus legal ein paar g einzusacken!!!

und ja, wir "TANKS" sind was besonderes.....unser ego ist riesig und wir strotzen vor sebstvertrauen! 
haben samenstränge aus stahl und könnten jeden tag götter zeugen!

Sollte es nicht auch so sein? ;-)


PS: Tank zu sein, heisst anders zu sein.....und ihr habt uns zu dem gamacht was wir sind! Prügelknaben....Großmäuler.....Egoisten...und jetzt auch noch bezahlte Söldner! GZ xD


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. März 2010)

Jetz mal meine Meinung zu dem Brainafk gehen....

Ich spiele ausschliesslich Tankheiler, daher kann ich nur aus meiner Sicht sprechen... 

Bis Saurfang hab ich keine einzige Situation bei der ich überhaupt Denken muss (Tastendrücken und aus Voidzones rauslaufen ist reine Motorik, zählt also nicht...). Ab Saurfang is bisserl lustiger weil mehr Schaden rauskommt bei den Bossen. Bei Fauldarm stehe ich den gesamten Fight über in der Mitte, also im Boss und overheale den Bosstank. Bei Modermine das gleiche nur paarmal um die Kotze drehen und bei Explosion kurz weglaufen. Bei Professor auch nur Tank heilen, Mitte ist nogo und immer Seitenwechseln, plus auf ankommende Blobs achten. Bei Rat muss ich nur drauf achten wer gerade angegriffen wird, dessen Tank heil ich. Bei Königin mittig zusammenlaufen, und manchmal weg von Gruppe. Valithria, dort immer in der näher der linken vorderen Klaue bleiben und Beide Tanks hochheilen, bei Manaprobs in Portal laufen.
Lediglich ab Sindragosa/Lichking kann ich noch nix sagen weil wir dort noch nicht mit der Gilde aufm 25er waren...

Jedenfalls ist keiner der Bosse so dass man sich Gehirnmässig irgendwie anstrengen muss... Leider ist das Problem heute im Vergleich zu vorherigen Wotlk-Raids, dass wenn ein Raidmitglied verreckt, verreckt meist der ganze Raid... ich setz diesbezüglich die Marge auf maximal 3-4 Tote im Raid, ansonsten isses n Wipe. 
Aber wenn man sich sämtliche Fähigkeiten mit Macros verseht, erfahrung mit Abtimen hat (ich kenn meine Fähigkeiten samt deren Cooldowns alle im Schlaf, ich brauch keine Cooldown addons).... sorry man aber dann is da keine Herausvorderung(Edit: falsch ausgedrückt, klar fordert mich n Boss raus, sonst hätte ich keinen Spass, wollte "Schwierigkeit" sagen)....

Wie gesagt der Grund wieso viele Raids in Icc nicht weiter als vor die Tokenbosse kommen ist einfach nur die Koordination der 25 Leute. Aber auf keinen Fall weil die Bosse schwer sind...

Ich meine die derzeitigen Hardcore Gilden der einzelnen Realms, welche Arthas scho down haben, die haben a) kranke Raidzeiten und b) einfach ne Stammgrp die sie nie ändert (dadurch geht das gesammte Equip auch ausschliesslich an diese Gruppe).... aber schwer ist eigentlich kein einziger Wotlk Encounter.... 

so is jedenfalls meine Meinung....

Und bezüglich Tanks.... deren Meinung is mir egal:
Wollen sie frech sein -> Von mir aus
Wollen sie rushen -> Von mir aus
Leaven sie einfach so -> Von mir aus
Gehen sie bei Kugeln/Platte/DD sachen auf Bedarf -> Von mir aus (dann geh ich halt auch auf Kugel Bedarf)

->Ich bin Heiler, mir is komplett schei**egal was wie wer in ner Heroinni macht, hauptsache wir kommen dort ohne zuviele Wipes durch....


----------



## Karius (9. März 2010)

Zazuu schrieb:


> Schurkenhandel auf heal = Heal tot.
> "So jetzt kannst du auch mal laufen."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^


----------



## Ginkohana (9. März 2010)

Nunja...mittlerweile verpflichtet mich mein Raid dazu, dass ich Heal equip mit meinem pala farme, dafür brauch ich Marken und evtl. bei den ICC Heros Healzeug.
Ich hab kein Problem darauf zu rollen einfach aus dem Grunde, dass ich mich mit meinem Tankequip nur schlecht als Heal anmelden kann.
Weiterhin ist das alles meiner Meinung nach ein Geben und nehmen.
DDs sollten es von der Seite sehen: Entweder weitere 15-20 Minuten warten oder mit meiner Wenigkeit Vorlieb nehmen.
Bisher hat es nur einmal einen DD (Retri) gestört welcher auf einen Healring Need rollte und mit "Toller Tankring..." mein Need kommentierte.
Eines weiteren Kommentars enthielt ich mich da 
1. ein Retri kein ZM braucht (und wenn dieser das denkt, dann sollte er lieber mal einen Guide lesen)
2. Dieser DD im DMG selbst unter mir als Tank lag und zumeist nur mit Autohits Schaden gemacht hat (Sowas in den ICC Heros ist eine Frechheit)

Bei Raids sieht es ähnlich aus, ich sag dem RL klar, dass ich nur für Healklamotte mitkomme und da die Leute auf meinem Server eher einen neuen Heal finden als einen Tank ist dies auch nie ein Problem.
Nun ist es nicht so, dass ich sofort leave wenn ich etwas nicht bekomme, auch lasse ich gerne mit mir reden jedoch ist meine Bereitschaft dazu immer stark von der Leistung des jeweiligen Spielers abhängig.
Wer nicht zum Erfolg des Raids beiträgt der verdient auch keine Belohnung.

Warum bin ich so geworden?
Ganz einfach:
1. Man kann mit den meisten Leuten nicht auf einem vernünftigen Level reden
2. Die DDs werden immer dreister (Healzeug etc. anlegen um sich für ICC Heros freischalten)
3. Man wird bei einem Fehler schnell als Noob etc. abgestempelt und beleidigt selbst wenn man diese Flamer als TANK im DMG & DPS weit hinter sich lässt
4. Warum sollte ich mein Second nicht vollbekommen wenn die DDs (meist von anderen Servern = Kein Handel möglich) auf alle Tankitems Needen!?

Dass nun eben viele Tanks so sind ist meiner Meinung nach eine einfache Reaktion auf das Verhalten von den meisten DDs.


----------



## Chiichi (9. März 2010)

Alsoo ich bin immer lieb zu den Tanks ich versteh das alles auch nicht.
Das einzige was bei mir bis jetzt war, war dass ein Tank auf DD Gear gewürfelt hat. Das wurde schnell im TS abgeklärt und war meistens auch ok weil ich gesagt habe, dass ich als PM z.b. Bryntroll oder wie das heisst eher an nen full DD gebe.
Ein paar mal war ich jedoch kurz davor mir einen Tank zu "kaufen" aber das bringt ja auch nichts.


Tanks beleidigen oder anschnautzen wegen Aggro?
Niemals. Ich hab beim Raiden meinen besten Freund am Tele und stress halt den zu wenn ich Aggro hab daran bin ich aber selber Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hexe*


Nur ein Tank hat mich in den Wahnisinn getrieben.
ICC 25er als es frisch draussen war. 2. Boss. 
Wird ein Add deformiert Tank bleibt stehn Healer packen das nicht Tank tot - Battle-Rez
Problem war der hat nix daraus gelernt als wir es ihm gesagt haben also Wipes ohne Ende bis ein DD auf Tank ging und der Tank auf DD.
Er meinte er hätte das richtig gemacht.
Tanks die einen Fehler machen sind überhaupt nichts schlimmes aber wenn sie den Fehler selbst nach Erklärung andauernd machen dann werd ich auch mal sauer >_>


----------



## chinsai (9. März 2010)

Gut, das mit den 300g ist echt unverschämt, aber auf DD Equip mitwürfeln find ich in Ordnung wenns abgesprochen ist.
In nem Raid wie immer Scd Need, inner Ini halt First Need, wenn keine absoluten Frischlinge dabei sind isses egal, weil der Rest das Zeug eh nicht mehr braucht.
Aber wenn mans mal genau betrachtet sind - wie schon erwähnt wurde - eben Tanks auch oft die, die das meiste abkriegen wenns mal nicht richtig läuft, hab schon oft erlebt, dass Tanks angemeckert wurden, dass sie nicht die Aggro halten könne, wenn geaddet wurde (nicht von den Tanks!), oder dass eben jene auch sofort zugebrüllt und beleidigt werden, wenn mal etwas nicht nach den Wünschen der DDs (die zum Teil übrigens auch Tanken könnten, aber nein, lieber nen 2-Tasten-DD spielen, noch noch nichtmal 2k DPS schaffen aber trotzdem an allen und jedem meckern...BtT) abläuft, denn das finde ich persönlich (auch) ziemlich frech.
Und gerade Neulinge beim Tanken sind schnell überfordert, wenn die ne 5er Gruppe tanken sollen, 2 der 3 DDs nicht auf die vorgegeben Ziele kloppen, ein DD dazu nochmal 3 addet und dann der Spott CD hat...vielleicht sollte sich der Rest der Gruppe auch einfach mal in den Tank hineinversetzen bevor sie ihn anbrüllen, und bedenken, dass das alles eben nicht ganz so einfach ist.

Chinsai


----------



## Simael (9. März 2010)

Also ich spiele alle Rollen. (Druide Bär/Baum) (Hunter) und muss ganz ehrlich sagen das keines mehr richtig Spaß macht. Als Tank klauen dir die DDs in 75% der Inis die Aggro nur damit es schneller geht. Lässt man sie dann verrecken ist man der dumme Noobtank ders nicht kann...

Als Heiler entspannt ne Hero machen? Ist nicht da ja random Aggro herrscht. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Unterschied zwischen Hero und aktuellem Raidcontent (sehe ich mal ab PDK an) viel zu riesig was das Gear und die Anforderungen angeht. Wenn du früher dem Tank die Aggro geklaut hast dann warst du tod. Heutzutage kann jeder T9 Hunter mit dem passendem Heiler ne ganze Zeit mit Aggro überleben.


Ich selbst spamme grundsätzlich ein Makro, dass ich die Leute verrecken lasse wenn sie Aggro ziehen (Aggro ist BOP). Sie können dann direkt gehen oder eben in nem angemessenem Tempo durch die Instanz gehen. 

Die meisten DDs sollten einfach mal selbst nen Tank spielen und es machen. Es hat seinen Grund das ein so extremer Tankmangel herrscht und durch eure Suizidgefährdeten Aktionen in den Heros macht ihr es nicht besser.

Wenn ein Tank meint er muss sich bezahlen lassen, naja dann muss er das halt tun. Nachvollziehen kann ich es in gewisser Hinsicht. Ich selbst jedoch als Raidleiter würd ihm auch den Vogel zeigen und ihm noch nen angenehmen Tag wünschen. Und das mit dem Würfeln. Der Loot ist für alle da und nicht blos für 2 oder 3 Leute. Wenn es einer braucht macht er halt Bedarf und gut ist. In einem festem Raid kann das sicherlich anders geregelt sein aber bei Random Sachen ist bei mir grundsätzlich FFA es sei denn das nen Magier nen Lederteil haben will oder so.


----------



## PewPewPew (9. März 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> pewpewpew
> dein rl int scheint der deines tanks zu ähneln.
> 
> ich sage nicht,dass es soo verdammt schwer ist als dd oder heiler in icc,aber genauso wenig schwer ists auch als tank.
> ...



lol, warum wiedersprichst du dir von post zu post??
komm, es is scho halb 3, geh lieber ins bettchen und mach dein nachmittagsschläfchen, weil wenn du jetzt scho von mehreren leuten nen hinweis kriegst das du schon ziemlichen scheiß redest, dann solltest du es langsam checken.
aber es hat warscheinlich eh keinen sinn bei dir, du bist sicher eh wieder so ein typ der grad mal die ersten 5-6 bosse kennt, aber mim char vom großen bruder hast sicher mit paragon den lk im 10ner hm worldfirst gekillt und daher hast du dein erstaunliches fachwissen und RoXXor-tankskills. -.-


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (9. März 2010)

Simael schrieb:


> Also ich spiele alle Rollen. (Druide Bär/Baum) (Hunter) und muss ganz ehrlich sagen das keines mehr richtig Spaß macht. Als Tank klauen dir die DDs in 75% der Inis die Aggro nur damit es schneller geht. Lässt man sie dann verrecken ist man der dumme Noobtank ders nicht kann...



Ist aber auch so, als Halbwegs ausgestatteter Tank solltest du keine Aggro Probleme haben. Beim AOE Tanken kann es mal sein das ein Mob ausbricht weil der durchgeknallte Hexer/Mage da 8k Single Target DPS raushaut anstatt zu bomben (Aber da ist der Mob eh tot bevor er beim Hexer ankommt und falls nicht kann man sich ja mal zu nem Spott herablassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Aragorn1994 (9. März 2010)

Ich bin auch schon seid 4 Jahren leidenschaftlicher Tank.

Jedoch würde es mir nie in den Sinn kommen zu sagen "Ja ich will dies und das für eine Tankleistung!".
Wenn ich zum Beispiel DD Equip farme mache ich das so:
Ich gehe mit und wenn ein Teil droppt das ich fürs Damage Dealen benutzen könnte, dann frage ich:
"Darf ich B machen" und wenns jemand braucht passe ich, wenn nicht nehme ich es.

Jedoch kann man so in einem Punkt die Tanks verstehen:
Oftmals werden Tanks angeschrien das sie keine Aggro halten wie letztens in Grube von Saron.
Ich war (Als Deff Krieger wohlgemerkt) bei der Stelle wo die Beschwörerinen ihre Diener holen und dort 4-5 Elite Mobs sind.
Ich also Rangecharged und Schockwave und whatever ich kann. OHNE jede Antankzeit kommt unser Magier und RÖMS haut seine AOE´s raus, der Pala kommt rein , haut seine ganzen Sachen raus (Mit 90% mehr Heilligaggro und Weihe wohlgemerkt;D) und der Hunter haut seine Schüsse wie eine Uzi drauf und jeder kriegt Aggro da ich nicht antanken konnte. JEder zog die in eine andere RIchtung und wir wurden Downgemacht. Wer war es Schuld. Ich! Na klar, ich habe einen Gearscore von 4,5k gehabt weil ich einen anderen Char gezockt habe (Heiler) sehr lange, und die alle einen von 5,3k und 6k DPS.

Naja ich persönlich finde es SEHR mies soetwas zu tun und für die Rolle die man bei der Charerstellung nimmt wie eine Dienstleistung gegen Geld anzubieten.


----------



## Karius (9. März 2010)

Simael schrieb:


> Die meisten DDs sollten einfach mal selbst nen Tank spielen und es machen. Es hat seinen Grund das ein so extremer Tankmangel herrscht und durch eure Suizidgefährdeten Aktionen in den Heros macht ihr es nicht besser.



Ich  verstehe ehrlich nicht warum darüber immer gejammert wird. Tanken tue ich alles, wenn jemand meint er möchte offtanken dann darf er das. Stirbt er spotte ich und alles wird gut. Das ist doch für den Tank überhaupt kein Problem!

Es liegt nur am Heiler. Der muss dann nämlich mehr Mana aufwenden um den DMG bei DDs gegen zu heilen. 

Hört doch einfach auf zu weinen und nehmt das Spiel wie es ist. 


Der Mangel an Tanks kommt daher, dass man sich als einziger Tank oder Heiler nicht durchziehen lassen kann. Daher braucht man schon besseres Equip, ergo man hat die Inis schon gar nicht mehr so nötig und es macht nicht mehr so viel Sinn dort hinein zu gehen. (relativ zu DDs)

Meine Heilersachen musste ich mir größtenteils als DD holen. Bei Tank musste ich das ähnlich machen, wobei es da bei weitem nicht so schlimm war. Dort musste ich lediglich einiges vorcraften, gemmen und enchanten.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ist aber auch so, als Halbwegs ausgestatteter Tank solltest du keine Aggro Probleme haben. Beim AOE Tanken kann es mal sein das ein Mob ausbricht weil der durchgeknallte Hexer/Mage da 8k Single Target DPS raushaut anstatt zu bomben (Aber da ist der Mob eh tot bevor er beim Hexer ankommt und falls nicht kann man sich ja mal zu nem Spott herablassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub er meinte eher das es keinen Zeitgewinn (Unwort) bringt ständig dem Tank die Aggro zu klauen. Jeder Tank wird irgendwann merken wenn ein Hexer, Mage mal Aggro hat, das er auch gut damit alleine klar kommen kann. Doch um solche Fälle ging es glaube ich nicht. kann mich auch irren


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> lol, warum wiedersprichst du dir von post zu post??
> komm, es is scho halb 3, geh lieber ins bettchen und mach dein nachmittagsschläfchen, weil wenn du jetzt scho von mehreren leuten nen hinweis kriegst das du schon ziemlichen scheiß redest, dann solltest du es langsam checken.
> aber es hat warscheinlich eh keinen sinn bei dir, du bist sicher eh wieder so ein typ der grad mal die ersten 5-6 bosse kennt, aber mim char vom großen bruder hast sicher mit paragon den lk im 10ner hm worldfirst gekillt und daher hast du dein erstaunliches fachwissen und RoXXor-tankskills. -.-




junge wo widerspreche ich mir jeden post.
ich habe als erstes angeführt ,was jede klasse in etwa zu tun hat (je nach taktik),das ganze mehr oder weniger verglichen und stelle dazu mein fazit,nämlich dass tanks nicht mehr zu leisten haben in icc als dds oder heiler,eher sogar weniger.

den rest dichten vögel wie du dazu..sachen wie zb dass es WAHNSINNIG schwer ist als dd oder heal in icc...wann und wo hab ich das jemals gesagt?garnicht,aber ja,hab ja gemerkt dass dir das lesen schwer fällt.

in dem fred geht das darum,dass tanks immer unverschämter werden und ich wollte mit den posts darauf hinaus,dass tanks kein recht haben,sich aufgrund von angeblich extremer raidleistung besser zu machen als andere klassen...was immer wieder der fall ist und auch teil des threat themas ist (tanks werden frech?! ) laufen soviele tanks rum,die meinen sie vollbringen wunder im raid,sind hauptleistungsträger etc pp und leute die selber noch nie getankt haben,glauben den scheiß auch noch.

was es daran nicht zu verstehen gibt ist mir ein rätsel 


ps:wir machen einen deal. ich geh brav ins bettchen mittagsschlaf machen und du gehst ab morgen wieder in die schule und lernst lesen und schreiben,ok?


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (9. März 2010)

Vorweg: ich habe Tank und Heiler und mehrere DDs auf 80 und so ziemlich alle Klassen wenigstens einmal bis 50 angespielt, hauptsächlich gehe ich als DD rnds.
Nun ich kenne viele angespochenen Probleme hier, wenn ich als Tank in eine Inni gehe habe ich mir leider inwizschen schon ein Makro machen müssen das ich als Tank derjenige bin der pullt und nicht die DDs. Ganz ehrlich ist es mir zu blöd in jeder 2. Gruppe irgend einem DD die Aggro ziehen zu müssen weils ihm nicht schnell genug geht und er sich für CHuck Norris himself hält. 
Ich denke generell das auf Tanks und Heiler mehr Rücksicht genommen werden sollte denn im Prinziep ist es doch so das es zu 90% an den beiden liegt wie gut die Inni läuft ich als DD bin mehr oder weniger "nur so dabei". Ganz davon abgesehen das ich länger Lebe wenn ich den Tank pullen lasse und er aufs Maul bekommt und es schon die Nerven des Heilers ungemein.
Jedenfalls ist egal wie gut es doch läuft in der Inni der Tank immer der gearschte, weil wenn er immer Aggro hält, kein Wipe kommt und die Inni perfekt über die Runden geht, gehen DDs und Heiler ohne zusätzliche Repkosten raus. Tanks hingegen kriegen immer aufs Maul und müssen egal wie dadurch öfter reppen und im 80er bereich mit guten Gear ist das auch nicht immer ganz billig.


----------



## Monkeybone (9. März 2010)

seht das doch mal von der anderen seite, wie bescheuert sind eigentlich DDs? da hocken sie stundenlang als krieger oder pala oder dudu als DD im dungeon finder und heulen rum das kein tank an start kommt....

jeder von euch der einen dudu krieger pala oder dk spielt und nicht tankt, wer zu faul ist sich tank equip zu sammeln und oder zu feige ist dann zu tanken, solche leute kann ich erstrecht nicht ab, sollen sie doch endlich mal anfangen ihre klasse auszureizen und selbst tanken, so schwer ist das nicht!!!

und ja, ich, mit meinen 4 chars die alle tanken können, ich nehme mir dann ein gewisses recht raus, weil ich es dann mal wieder bin der den tank spielt, nehm ich mir ein recht raus, den schließlich bin ich es dann der die faulen affen durch die ini zieht und dafür sorgt das alle mobs zusammen kommen und die DDs nur ein knopf drücken brauchen um zu bomben und zu zugucken!

jeder der hier rumheult wegen tanks warum auch immer F*CK OFF BAUT EUCH SELBST EINEN TANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerballa (9. März 2010)

also ich weiß nicht, was ihr alle falsch macht, aber wenn mir einer die aggro klaut (und das öfters) dann wird er ermahnt. wenn er es dann nicht lässt, bitte ich ihn zu gehen oder den heiler, diesen nichtmehr zu heilen. wenn das nicht hilft gehe ich halt, und da die leute ewig auf tanks warten, werfen sie eher den "störenfried" raus! 

fazit: wer als dd dk immer nur tot und verfall nutzt, den lass ich gern solange "tanken" bis er umfällt. und wenn er mich dann beleidigt, dann sag ich ihm, das er mich gern mal am a**** lecken darf. er ist ja schließlich selber schuld. ein palaheiler der seinen zorn an hat, wundert sich doch auch nicht, wenn er aggro hat...


----------



## Talismaniac (9. März 2010)

Wenn ich als tank in den inis anfangstank-eq gefarmt hab, wurde mir öfters mal was weggewürfelt. (Vorallem von dk´s) ich schrieb zwar immer gz, aber innerlich konnt ich durchdrehen, denn wenns eins is was ich hasse, dann sind dks -.-
Wenn ich heute marken farmen gehe (pdk-icc eq) bin ich trotzdem so ein netter kerl und überlasse dem dd, der meint aggro zu ziehen einfach den mob. Wenn er flamed, wird nett zurückgeantwortet er solle es lassen, wenn er weitermacht, (mind. noch 2mal - denn 1mal kann noch aus versehen passieren) dann leave ich, oder kickvote ihn - Je nach stimmung. (sry für die katastrophale rechtschreibung und grammatik, aber ich bin erst grad vom arbeiten heim gekommen)


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

Monkeybone schrieb:


> seht das doch mal von der anderen seite, wie bescheuert sind eigentlich DDs? da hocken sie stundenlang als krieger oder pala oder dudu als DD im dungeon finder und heulen rum das kein tank an start kommt....
> 
> jeder von euch der einen dudu krieger pala oder dk spielt und nicht tankt, wer zu faul ist sich tank equip zu sammeln und oder zu feige ist dann zu tanken, solche leute kann ich erstrecht nicht ab, sollen sie doch endlich mal anfangen ihre klasse auszureizen und selbst tanken, so schwer ist das nicht!!!
> 
> ...




genau das ist es.wenn da nicht die von mir angeprangerten experten jedem ahnungslosen stecken würden,wie schwer und stressig tanken ist,würde es auch mehr tanks geben.
genauso wie damals mit der bibel...die paar leute die latein konnten haben den ahnungslosen was vom pferd erzählt


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. März 2010)

Also bei Heroinnies ist Fakt, dass a) Alle DDs auf Heiler und Tank angewiesen sind b) Heiler theoretisch nur auf Tanks angewiesen sind und c) Tanks theoretisch ne Heroinni alleine clearen können, da Equip und Selfheal mittlerweile sehr hoch ist....

Fazit: Alle sind auf den Tank angewiesen.... aber dafür auf irgend eine Art respektiert werden-> nada.... 

Bei Heilern ist das das gleiche, gerade beim Diszi.... da kommt absolut garnichts (Busch im Wind à la Western) an Freundlichkeit oder dergleichen Rüber, obwohl Tanks u Heiler eigentlich nichtmal auf DDs angewiesen sind... Die gibts wie Sand am Meer...


----------



## PewPewPew (9. März 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> junge wo widerspreche ich mir jeden post.
> ich habe als erstes angeführt ,was jede klasse in etwa zu tun hat (je nach taktik),das ganze mehr oder weniger verglichen und stelle dazu mein fazit,nämlich dass tanks nicht mehr zu leisten haben in icc als dds oder heiler,eher sogar weniger.
> 
> den rest dichten vögel wie du dazu..sachen wie zb dass es WAHNSINNIG schwer ist als dd oder heal in icc...wann und wo hab ich das jemals gesagt?garnicht,aber ja,hab ja gemerkt dass dir das lesen schwer fällt.
> ...



pupsi, was hastn vorher geschrieben mim brain afk?? 
ich hab dich nur darauf aufmerksam gemacht das es doch mehr ist, aber da du ja selber ganz ICC brainafk,... tankst kann ich mir ja denken wohin das führt, und jetzt noch zu der aussage das tanks net hauptleistungsträger sind, mmhhh, stimmt, aber net ganz, weil kein raid kann ohne tank was machen, healer kann man durch mehr schaden auswechseln (auch net zuviele) und dd´s sind bei vielen bossen sowieso auswechselbar weil viele bosse keinen enragetimer haben ---> tanks sind mit den healern die hauptleistungsträger, und dd´s erschweren oder erleichtern einfach den bosskampf

also geh jetzt endlich bei da mama am bauch schlafen, sonst tickst du ja noch komplett weg und pisst wieder deine windeln voll.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> junge wo widerspreche ich mir jeden post.
> ich habe als erstes angeführt ,was jede klasse in etwa zu tun hat (je nach taktik),das ganze mehr oder weniger verglichen und stelle dazu mein fazit,nämlich dass tanks nicht mehr zu leisten haben in icc als dds oder heiler,eher sogar weniger.
> 
> den rest dichten vögel wie du dazu..sachen wie zb dass es WAHNSINNIG schwer ist als dd oder heal in icc...wann und wo hab ich das jemals gesagt?garnicht,aber ja,hab ja gemerkt dass dir das lesen schwer fällt.
> ...



Ja die heisenbergsche Unschärfe schlägt gnadenlos zu. 
Richtig ist von dir zu erwähnen, das es keine Hauptleistungsträger gibt und das ein Tank ohne seine Gruppe ein Tropfen Wasser in der Kurve ist (das bezieht sich nicht nru auf die Tanks). Jedoch das Ganze so zu überdrehen das ein Tank 75% des Raids/Bosskampfs brain-afk sein kann ist nun mal auch nicht korrekt (und das bringt wiederum alle anderen Spieler auf die Matte). Klar gibt es Boss aka Flickwerk die mit einem Tank der gerade auf dem Klo ist (tankmakro) getankt werden können (extrem überspitzt) aber das heißt nciht das alle Tanks 75%* afk sind (siehe Aktivität im Recount). Jeder der ein Tank, DD und Heiler hat, kennt seine AFK Bosse und da wo er mal richtig rein hauen muss. Die verschobenen Vorstellungen von Tank sein, dd sein oder heielr sein kommen nur von Spielern die bisher nur in den Genuss einer Art von Char kam (dd oder tank oder heiler)

* auch ünerspitzt

zurück zu Heisenberg: nun wie ein Stier aufs Rote Tuch zu rennen ist auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss (gilt auch für dein Gegenüber)


----------



## Renox110 (9. März 2010)

Hatte da mal eine ähnliches Situation:
Zufällige Instanz, schlechter tank, sehr guter heiler etc.
Wir machen schonmal bisschen weiter mobs down (bei dem heiler, wäre sowieso nichts passiert), hat alles gut geklappt.
Tank regt sich richtig auf und meint zum schluss: "ICH BIN DER TANK, ICH HABE HIER DAS SAGEN!!1einself"
Gerade mal ersten Boss geschafft, fast wipe, weil er aggro nicht halten kann.
Und wieder den DDs die Schuld gegeben, die sich schon enorm zurückgehalten haben.

Wir konnten echt nur den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> pffrttttt.....-.-...jetzt kann ich mir ne neue Tastatur kaufen, verdammter Kaffee!
> Hey, lass es. Du aalst dich wie eine Schabe im Schlamm, von links nach Rechts und versuchst ins trockene zu kommen.
> Merkst du nicht, dass du total überzogen postest, wie wenn du in Arthas Hintern geboren worden wärst, redest von Tankdasein is einfacher als viele sagen.
> Sag mal Gerdi, bitte beanworte mir die Frage: Wenn du doch so ein von Natur aus hochbegabter Tank bist, dem alles zu "Brainakf" gestaltet ist, WARUM postest du hier dann? Um uns deine dicken Eier unter die Nase zu reiben?? Ist doch eh alles pillepalle, wir sind doch eh nur Abschaum, der zu deiner "angeprangerten Gruppe gehören".
> Wotan hat deine lausige Argumentation richtig gut wiederlegt, ist mein zitierter Satz nun dein letzter Ausweg?





ich erzähle seit heute morgen,dass tanken nicht schwer ist,nicht dass ich der übertank bin.

gegefrage  : was wurmt dich an  der aussage so sehr,dass du zunehmend beleidigender wirst? ist in wow tanken das einzige was du in deinem leben kannst oder was ärgert dich daran,dass ich die leistung der tanks mal auf den boden der tatsachen zurück hole?

wo ich hier irgendwen als abschaum hingestellt hab weiß ich nicht,aber ich glaube du hast massive persönlichkeitsprobleme


----------



## Najsh (9. März 2010)

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion vn A-Z nicht.

Ich tanke schon geraume Zeit - und hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme.
Jedenfalls nichts worüber es ich lohnen würde zu diskutieren.

Und BT:
- Tanken für Kohle ist scheisse. Tank hat genauso seine Funktion wie jeder andere
in der Gruppe. Alle anderen Argumente sind purer Blödsinn. Es wird sich
lediglich das Fakt zu Nutzen gemacht, dass Tanks schwerer zu finden sind und zum
Teil eben die Wartezeiten für die random im schnitt bei 15mins plus liegen - was
aber eine Bezahlung trotzdem nicht rechtfertigt. Vorallem ist davon auszugehen,
dass diese Supertanks ihr Geld nicht wert sind - denn jeder gute Tank
schleift auch eine 0815 Gruppe in max 15 mins durch jede Ini.
- Locken von EQ, ist genauso Blödsinn. Wer sich darauf einlässt ist selber
Schuld und verstärkt dieses assoziale und egoistische Verhalten einzelner.
Mich kotzen diese ich habe NEED auf alles Typen eh an. Wer als tank need
auf DD hat soll, eben auch als DD einer Gruppe joinen - jedenfalls mach ich
das so. 

Und sollte ich mit meiner "idealistischen" Einstellung dann eben alleine stehen -
mir scheiss egal. Vor lauter EQ Geilheit werf ich sicher nicht meine
Prinzipien über board.... und jeder der so ein Verhalten duldet, fördert es auch.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. März 2010)

Achja....

Dass sich Leute im /2 Channel selbst anbieten find ich voll Okay... dazu ist ein Handelschannel auch da... 

Ausserdem liegt das Problem auch nicht bei denen, weil die machens intelligent.... sondern das Problem liegt bei denen die sowas Bezahlen.... 

Ich nenn das nicht Prostitution sondern Selbstvermarktung...


----------



## Tschambalaia (9. März 2010)

Pass auf Gerdi, du sagst also ein Tank darf sich nicht als was besseres sehen, als der Rest der Gruppe.
Doch, darf ich! Warum? Weil es Dinge gibt, die ein Tank zu wissen hat, wo ein DDler schlicht sich mitschleifen lassen kann.
Wir Tanks müssen die Bosse IN und AUSWENDIG kennen, müssen jede Fähigkeit kennen, da wir (bei uns in der Gilde) die Ansagen machen, sind zuständig für die ordentliche Positionierung und Umpositionierung des Bosses, dürfen uns nicht den geringsten Fehler erlauben (Skill-/Talent-/Equip-/Positionsfehler), müssen das beste an Equip tragen was geht um Sicherheit zu gewährleisten. So, und seid dem Tankdasein hat der Tank immer der anständige zu sein, der vernünftige, etc und muss das "genoobe" von Heiler und DD ertragen. Jetzt dreht der Tank mal den Spiess um und du sagst, er hat kein Recht. Jo, es ist scheisse (abgesehen, das jetzt manche vlt merken wie das ist), aber das Recht hat er. Das ist nicht Hellokitty-Online, das ist - übersetzt - die Welt der Kriegskunst. Und zum Krieg gehören Söldner. Wenn der Tank 300g verlangt und damit durchkommt, saugeil, allerdings sollte er dann auch seinen Job machen.


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (9. März 2010)

Ich habe mich seid ein paar Tagen zum Tanken durchgerungen und gestern ist es mir passiert das der heiller immer gepullt hat und dann meinte spott und das hat er absichtlich getan genau wie der hunter der OHNE IRREFÜHRUNG!!
gepullt hat und meinte ich soll das abtanken 
da habe ich mich hingesetzt und gesagt die sollen das doch alleine machen fand ich in diesem moment mehr als fair


----------



## Bummrar (9. März 2010)

Rootii schrieb:


> bist also auch son Tank mh? na dann zähl ma die Mobgruppen zwischen den Bossen in HDB.. viel spaß als Melee ^^
> fakt is einfach, dass Tanks mit tollem Equip einfach immer meinen sie wären zu geil für Heros und dann mehr scheiße verzapfen als einfach normal zu Tanken..geht meiner Meinung nach noch schneller, als wenn alle dds hinterher rennen müssen, damit sie mal an Mobs ran kommen. Von mir aus soll er ja 4 5 Gruppen holen.. aber wie du gesagt hast: irgendwann auch mal stehnbleiben, dass dds auch mal gescheit was machen könn... Tun sie nicht..
> > er geht davon aus das die Aggro reicht das die DDs das Viech im laufen kleinhauen! < es is kein "pull" auf einen haufen...
> für mich is son Tank einfach lächerlich ^^ .. wird ja nichmal auf ansagen von DD oder Heal reagiert, das er ma kein Stress machen soll o0



max 5 und ihr könnt euch doch auch nicht entscheiden oder?! entweder tanken wir zu langsam oder wir tun was ihr sonst immer wollt und pullen mehr und ihr heult wieder rum. ist doch zum kotzen. 

und was heißt ich bin auch so ein tank? ich bin ein tank dessen eq über dem einer hc liegt, das stimmt und ich bin von euch whinenden dds genervt weil ihr egal was wir tun uns anmacht. beweis nr 1: dieser thread


----------



## dudubaum (9. März 2010)

Also mit meinem baum in rnd grps find ich auch nurnoch freche tanks die meinen der healer brauch nich reggen 8%mana der pullt den boss......alle sterben
ich: lass mich doch mal reggen
Tank: hattest doch genug mana
10sec spähter
....Hat die gruppe verlassen


----------



## Tschambalaia (9. März 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> ich erzähle seit heute morgen,dass tanken nicht schwer ist,nicht dass ich der übertank bin.
> 
> gegefrage : was wurmt dich an der aussage so sehr,dass du zunehmend beleidigender wirst? ist in wow tanken das einzige was du in deinem leben kannst oder was ärgert dich daran,dass ich die leistung der tanks mal auf den boden der tatsachen zurück hole?
> 
> wo ich hier irgendwen als abschaum hingestellt hab weiß ich nicht,aber ich glaube du hast massive persönlichkeitsprobleme



Mich wurmt rein garnichts. Du bist mir mit deiner Aussage völlig egal. Oder regt dich Kacke auf, die die Spülung runtergeht?
Beleidigend bin auch nicht, denn nicht ich benenne jeden, der nicht deiner Theorie zustimmt "angeprangerte Gruppe", was auch den Wortfall Abschaum erklärt.
Wenn du "Schabe" als Beleidigung auffasst (was nur eine Verbildlichung war), dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, wer hier massive persönliche Probleme hat.
Und nicht ich rechtfertige mich seid ich weiss ned wieviel Seiten, sondern du. Hast es nochnichtmal geschafft, nach deinem "Abschiedssatz" die Tasten still zu halten und wirfst mit Woren wie "massive persönliche Probleme" um dich. Geh dir mal ne Kippe anzünden, mach dir ein Bier auf und geh spazieren, ich glaub das tut dir ganz gut.


----------



## turalya (9. März 2010)

hat n freund auch gemacht als er dd gear gesammelt hat, hab ich auch kein problem mit


----------



## Lillyan (9. März 2010)

Beleidigungen entfernt. Reißt euch zusammen!


----------



## Tinkerballa (9. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Ja die heisenbergsche Unschärfe schlägt gnadenlos zu.
> Richtig ist von dir zu erwähnen, das es keine Hauptleistungsträger gibt und das ein Tank ohne seine Gruppe ein Tropfen Wasser in der Kurve ist (das bezieht sich nicht nru auf die Tanks). Jedoch das Ganze so zu überdrehen das ein Tank 75% des Raids/Bosskampfs brain-afk sein kann ist nun mal auch nicht korrekt (und das bringt wiederum alle anderen Spieler auf die Matte). Klar gibt es Boss aka Flickwerk die mit einem Tank der gerade auf dem Klo ist (tankmakro) getankt werden können (extrem überspitzt) aber das heißt nciht das alle Tanks 75%* afk sind (siehe Aktivität im Recount). Jeder der ein Tank, DD und Heiler hat, kennt seine AFK Bosse und da wo er mal richtig rein hauen muss. Die verschobenen Vorstellungen von Tank sein, dd sein oder heielr sein kommen nur von Spielern die bisher nur in den Genuss einer Art von Char kam (dd oder tank oder heiler)
> 
> * auch ünerspitzt



kann ich dir nur recht geben!

AFK-Boss: z.B. Fauldarm und Modermiene

nicht-AFK-Boss: Modermiene (wenn man die adds kiten muss und als Pala-Tank geleich mit decursed um die heiler zu entlasten!) oder der Professor!

also Gerdi, jetzt sag mir mal bei wievielen ICC bossen du afk sein kannst? Ausser halt bei Fauldarm...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. März 2010)

Naja ich kenn jeden Boss auch in und auswendig (als heiler), doch bei jedem Boss kommen von 10 Fähigkeiten vielleicht 3-5 die für meine Rolle gefährlich sind (Ergo ich muss nur diese Fähigkeiten beachten und kennen...)... Equipmässig hast du da vollkommen Recht @Tschamba.... Der Tank is halt der Eckpfeiler der Gruppe, und nen Eckpfeiler aus Zuckerwatte wünscht sich eh keiner... Umpositionieren is find ich einfach nur die Tatsache selbst zu tanken, genau wie ich heile, oder ein dd halt Schaden... 

Ich kann da nich sagen ob eine Klasse mehr oder weniger zutun hat... ich sag mal eher was anderes... 

Und Garnichts kann man eh nicht sagen, bei mir ist auch Overheal gut (Aegis), beim Tank is egal was er macht eh produktiv, und beim dd das selbe, ausser letzterer holt sich die Aggro...


----------



## Abrox (9. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Hiho ich hab schon das forum durchsucht und kein solchen post gefunden! Mir ist es in letzterer Zeit aufgefallen das viele Tanks unverschämt werden..... Situation 1: Ony ist grad neu, ich möcht ne Gruppe aufmachen (geht dann auch recht zügig) Als dann nur noch ein Tank fehlte wisperte mich einer an ich sollte ihn doch 300g geben dann würd er tanken...... Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf! Es gab ähnliche Situationen auch in den Randoms! Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr solches auch schon erlebt?




Zu Situation 1:

RP Technisch gesehen kann dieser Tank quasi als Söldner denken. Also Arbeit gegen Bezahlung. Finde ich ganz gut.

Aus normaler Sicht würde ich sagen, lass ihn doch machen was er will. Wenn es dir nicht passt, such dir einen neuen.

Ich bin der Meinung, da eh schon viel über Wucher läuft, lass die Leute sich selbst vermarkten. Wenn man Items verkaufen kann, kann man auch seine Dienste verkaufen.

Zu Situation 2:

Wohin mit? Instanztechnisch oder Raidtechnisch?

Instantechnisch würde ich sagen, er hat gutes Recht dazu. Wo sonst soll man sein Starter-DD-Equip sammeln.

Raidtechnisch siehts anders aus. Da sollte man auf seiner Hauptspec bleiben. Wenn er 2. Spec Tank ist, müsste man es absprechen. Aber wenn er als DD Mainspec als Tank aushelfen soll würde ich sagen, lasst ihn DD würfeln. Das ist seine Hauptrichtung.

Wenn er Main Tank ist, würde ich es über nen second need Wurf laufen lassen.


----------



## Graugon (9. März 2010)

Ich habe jetzt schon seid Wochen mit meinem Schutz Paladin für keine Gruppe mehr getankt in der ein gimp equippter Todesritter twink drinnen war. Einfach aus dem Grunde dass ich es nicht einsehe für einen Nap seinen Farmchar durch Hcs durchzuziehen, nur weil der keinen Bock hat einen ordentlich Char von Level.1 hochzuspielen.

Des weiteren fällt mir seid WotLK auf dass Tanks einfach nicht mehr den gebührenden RESPEKT von DDs erhalten, bei Heilern wird es wahrscheinlich dass gleiche sein. Grundsätzlich würde ich 50% aller DDs meiden und ich würde sie als die neue Generation der WoW Spieler bezeichnen, welche sich hauptsächlich aus der shooter community rekrutieren.

Zu Classic Zeiten hatte man noch diesen Respekt bekommen. Keiner wollte den tanks die items wegwürfeln oder hat es angezweifelt das die Repkosten von tanks von der Gilde getragen wurden. Aber diese Zeiten werden nicht mehr wiederkommen in WoW, und die letzte Freude eines tanks ist es nur noch sich für eine Hc anzumelden und dann die flamenden möchtegern SuperPros zurückzulassen.


----------



## Gerdigerd (9. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Pass auf Gerdi, du sagst also ein Tank darf sich nicht als was besseres sehen, als der Rest der Gruppe.
> Doch, darf ich! Warum? Weil es Dinge gibt, die ein Tank zu wissen hat, wo ein DDler schlicht sich mitschleifen lassen kann.
> Wir Tanks müssen die Bosse IN und AUSWENDIG kennen, müssen jede Fähigkeit kennen, da wir (bei uns in der Gilde) die Ansagen machen, sind zuständig für die ordentliche Positionierung und Umpositionierung des Bosses, dürfen uns nicht den geringsten Fehler erlauben (Skill-/Talent-/Equip-/Positionsfehler), müssen das beste an Equip tragen was geht um Sicherheit zu gewährleisten. So, und seid dem Tankdasein hat der Tank immer der anständige zu sein, der vernünftige, etc und muss das "genoobe" von Heiler und DD ertragen. Jetzt dreht der Tank mal den Spiess um und du sagst, er hat kein Recht. Jo, es ist scheisse (abgesehen, das jetzt manche vlt merken wie das ist), aber das Recht hat er. Das ist nicht Hellokitty-Online, das ist - übersetzt - die Welt der Kriegskunst. Und zum Krieg gehören Söldner. Wenn der Tank 300g verlangt und damit durchkommt, saugeil, allerdings sollte er dann auch seinen Job machen.




na denkst du ein dd muss die bosse nicht in und auswendig können? meinst du ein dd braucht nicht zu wissen,wann es günstig ist cds,trinkets,pots etc zu benutzen? und ein heiler braucht natürlich auch nicht zu wissen,wann was passiert um angemessen reagieren zu können.ein dd braucht genau so gutes equip,der heiler auch,verskillt sollte im raid auch kein dd sein.in einem erfolgreichen raid hat jeder vernünfitg und anständig zu sein,keiner hat rumzunooben,weil bei den meisten encountern tote heiler/dds zum wipe führen.bei uns wechseln die ansager jenach aufgabenverteilung und stress im kampf,klar sagt öfter auch der tank an,genausogut sagt aber auch mal ein dd oder ein heiler an.also ich weiß absolut nicht,von was du redest.

dass es dumme dds gibt,die gleich über tanks herziehen etc ist mit wohl bewusst und mich stört auch nicht die tatsache,dass manche leute gold fürs tanken wollen,vielmehr stört mich herablassendes verhalten in einem GRUPPENSPIEL,wie es unteranderem hier zelebriert wird. 

ps:ich bin völlig entspannt,der schreibstil spitzt sich etwas zu und geht in richtung beleidigung.der ton macht die musik,funktioniert sogar ohne ton und musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pps:an pewpewpew :ich kanns mir ja einfach nicht verkneifen,aber als die bibel für den mitteleuropäischen raum interessant wurde,war sie schon ein paar hundert jahre übersetzt.und mit etwas backgroundwissen war klar,dass der vergleich dieser zeit zuzuordnen ist.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

So langsam reicht es mir vom Tonfall hier. Das ist ja nichtmal mehr Schulhofstil... ot ende

Der Tank ist was besseres weil er die Bossmechanik in udn auswendig kennen muss?

 so ich verlange das von jedem Spieler egal ob Tank, dd oder Heuler, äh Heiler. Und somit ist ein Tank wie auch ein DD und ein Heiler gleichwertig. Wenn ich merke ein DD sagt nicht vor dem Boss das er null Ahnung hat, gibts im TS ein Donnerwetter vom Feinsten. Klar muss der Tank dann die Fehler wegtanken aber was macht der Heiler? Er muss genauso improvisieren udn genau so die DDs die es können die dann am ende die 3 Failer in der DMG ausgleichen müssen. Es ist also völlig falsch davon auszugehen das nur der Tank 100% alles kennt. Das er von anfang an jeden Mob mit vornamen kennt liegt daran das er einfach jeden der Mobs am Körpergeruch erkennt udn das im Dunkeln. Jedoch ein DD udn Heielr der sich verbessern will so wie jeder Tank auch, der beschäftigt sich mit allem, der fragt seine Mitspieler (Tank dd Heiler) was man und er an sich verbessern kann udn warum eben XYZ wipe passiert ist. Davon auszugehen das alle um den Tank ignorant sind, ist auch sehr engstirnig.Wobei ich nicht in Frage stelle will das viele Nicht-Tanks gibt die Brianafk durch Raids und Instanzen rennen jedoch von denen auf andere zuschließen ist ....


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Tank und da ich vorallem nachts spiele bekomm ich immer häufiger anfragen von dd's die mich für randoms "mieten" wollen... sorry aber soweit ist es schon gekommen das man tanks mieten kann wie ne billige hure an der ecke.. no comment... ich tanke weil es mir spaß macht und nicht um den leuten das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.... genau wie mich das "trinkgeld" aufregt... was kosten die portalrollen für mages? 20s aber um aus euren zauberbuch das richtige portal zu suchen und die maustaste zu drücken wollt ihr 5-10 g? alles klar!
> 
> sorry fürs abschweifen aber das musste mal raus..



peinlich peinlich... hure und so...naja die wow kommunity besteht ja scheinbar aus leuten die nur diese art frauen kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber von Soeldnern und Bodyguards nie was gehoert? Sind doch auch alles leute die ihre Zeit und ihren koerper anbieten...
Btw, willst du ALLE menschen dieser welt, die im 2ten und 3ten Wirtschaftssektor arbeiten (Sind nicht wenige, du wahrscheinlich auch, sofern du ne arbeit hast/ 18+ bist) als prostituirte hinstellen? Sie bieten doch auch Zeit Koerper und - wissen an? 


Und zu dem teil mit dem tg: Gibst du jedem sandler, den du auf der strasse triffst n euro? 
Ok ein euro ist nicht viel aber weiss du wieviele immer die Portale wollen? 3-4 Gold TG ist etwas was zeigt, dass man respekt davor hat, dass der magier so nett war und sich zeit genommen hat, die rune gekauft auf dich gewartet und  n portal gemacht hat!


----------



## Aga7 (9. März 2010)

Hallo,
tja, ich glaube, es ist alles gesagt. Die Probleme der (anständigen) Tanks kannst Du sowohl hier als auch in anderen Beiträgen nachlesen.
Fakt ist: 
- Tanks sind auf fast allen Servern Mangelware
- Tanks haben insbesondere in Randomgruppen oft ein sehr schweres Los und werden nicht selten unbegründet beschimpft. Dadurch gibt es viele Tanks, die so etwas einfach nicht mehr machen

Aus oben genannten Gründen verhält es sich bei Tanks ähnlich wie im Auktionshaus: Angebot und Nachfrage. Angebot ist gering, Nachfrage hoch, also steigt der (zunächst imaginäre) Preis. Man sollte dem Tank eben etwas bieten können ! den meisten Tanks reicht es ja schon, wenn sie anständig und ohne größere Maulerei tanken dürfen.
Wenn aber ein Tank mal auf Off-EQ würfeln will oder gar ein paar Gold möchte, ist das NUR ein Angebot, welches seinen Marktwert wiederspiegelt.
Nimms oder lass es (wie im AH!)
So einfach ist das! 

Trotz der mittlerweile vielen Tankklassen sind sie immer noch Mangelware. Das zeigt, dass den Job eben nicht jeder machen will.
Also: Hegt und Pflegt Eure Tanks, dann seid ihr auf dem richtigen Weg


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (9. März 2010)

Nun letztendes kann man doch nur sagen das es in jeder KLassen/Skillausrichtung massive Unterschiede gibt was wer wie zu beachten hat. Und das man in jeder dieser Ausrichtungen eine gewissen Verantwortung für die Gruppe hat. Nun ist es nunmal im PVE so, dass Tanks und Heiler die wichtigsten Aufgaben erledigen und ich finde das sollte man respektieren aber auch in einer Art honorieren. Ich habe es mir zum Beispiel als DD/Tank oder Healer zur angewohnheit gemacht Tanks und Healern/DD (die Anderen beiden Ausrichtungen halt) zu sagen, dass sie ihren Job gut gemacht haben, wenn es denn auch so war. Nun folgende Reaktionen habe ich oft bekommen: 
_DDs: meist ja ich weiß so bin ich halt oder was anderes in der Richtung.
Tanks/Healer: Ja danke find ich voll nett das du das sagst oder einfach nur Danke gern geschehen =D *freu*_
 Es ist nunmal so das leider auf Heilern und besonders Tanks sehr viel rumgehackt wird, da wundert es mich nicht das dies viel Unmut schührt.
Ich denke alle sollten sich etwas zusammenreißen und das Spiel wie auch solche Theards im Forum freundlicher zu gestallten, dann sind alle glücklicher und zufriedener.


----------



## bloodstained (9. März 2010)

Es gibt einfach zu wenig tanks und die wenig wirklich "guten" die sich in den Gilden ansammeln bekommen teilweise ne Spezialbehandlung verpasst die ist vom feinsten...Da hab ich schon die dollsten Dinge gehört,gesehen und miterlebt...

Ob n tank nun dd eq mitwürfeln darf oder nich!?...kann auch jede Eule bei melee EQ mitwürfeln weil sie ja auch ab und an mal Kätzchen spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Schurke beist sich zwar n Bein ab aber naja^^
Anders ist die Sache wenn ein Krieger/Pala/was auch immer dazu überedet bzw gebeten wird zu tanken obwohl er als dd mitkommen wollte und dann bedarf auf dd eq hat...sollte natürlich vorher abgesprochen werden damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt.
Am schlimmsten sind aber die tanks die aufgrund der raren Besähung auf einigen Servern sich rausnehmen was sie wollen und leaven oder "zicken" wenns ihnen mal nich passt falls es mal kritik regnet.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2010)

Nasten schrieb:


> Nun letztendes kann man doch nur sagen das es in jeder KLassen/Skillausrichtung massive Unterschiede gibt was wer wie zu beachten hat. Und das man in jeder dieser Ausrichtungen eine gewissen Verantwortung für die Gruppe hat.



2 Sätze die alles sagen. danke und raus


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (9. März 2010)

Aga7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> tja, ich glaube, es ist alles gesagt. Die Probleme der (anständigen) Tanks kannst Du sowohl hier als auch in anderen Beiträgen nachlesen.
> Fakt ist:
> - Tanks sind auf fast allen Servern Mangelware
> ...



Amen.


----------



## elfithefreak (9. März 2010)

Naja ich für meinen Teil begrüße die änderung mit dem kommenden PAtch das die wartezeit für Desateure auf 30 min heraufgesetzt werden soll. Meinetwegen dürfte die Zeit auch 1 Std. hochgesetzt werden. Damit sich ALLE wieder ziviliserter verhalten.
Angesprochen mit ALLE dürfen sich folgende Spieler fühlen.

Tanks:
Mimimi, ich fühl mich sofort beleidgt und leave Tanks. <-"Ey, leutzt scheisst drauf! Wenn interessiert es das irgend so ne Flachpfeife mich/dich grad als Noob beschimpft hast. Lass ihn wipen oder vote den Querulant raus oder Denk dir deinen Teil und gut ist. Weil wenn was Noobig ist dann diese geleave, wegen persönlichen Minderwertigkeits komplexen."

Wow, ich so imba brutaler Tank, ich kann´s mit 50 Mobgruppen gleichzeitig aufnehmen Tank und scheiss darauf wenn der healer kein mana hat. <-"So was wie euch sollte man konsequent sterben lassen. Schliesslich weis so ziemlich jeder das gerade euch das teuer zu stehen kommt bezüglich reppkosten".

Wow, ich bin so imba brutaler Tank, scheiss drauf ich kämpfe mit DD-Euip. <- "Solange der Heiler das problemlos packt und der Tank dennoch 'Skill' hat nichts gegen einzuwenden. KKlappt das allerdings nicht konsequent sterben lassen"

DD´s:
Gogogo, Tank. Nicht so lahmarschig kackboon. DDler <- "Einfach rausvoten. Ma gucken obse da dann schneller ihre Marken farmen bei wartezeiten von 15-20min. :-)"

I´m the DPS-God. Scheiss auf aggro, der Heiler macht das schon aber dann rumgeheule ddler wenn der Tank mal nicht die Aggro hält oder Heiler nicht nachgekommen ist mit Heilungen raushauen <- "Der tank sollte konsequent die Aggro nicht zurückholen und der Healer sein Mana für wichtigere Heilziele aufsparen. Nach dem 2-3 Wipe hats jeder gerafft."

Tank und/oder Heiler ihr seid Noobs. DD´ler die nichtmal mit ihrer 2 Tasten rota für das getragene equip anständig Schaden austeilen können Noobs <- "Einfach ignorieren und drüber lachen"

Heiler:
Uhh, hab nur 98% Mana da kann ich dem Hexer kei z.B. Erneuerung geben damit der nicht oom geht, Heiler-Diven. <-"Heiler haben jeden Schaden wegzuheilen egal ob sich da ein 'emo' ständig selber schlitzt. Falls ih euch dieser Aufgabe nicht gewachsen fühlt, spielt halt ein DD oder Tank oder rennt meinetwegen zu eurer Mami oder sonstwo hin."

Mir ist langweilig, öde, angepisster Heiler der bei kleinster Anstrengung durch Aggro-Verlust des Tanks gleich zu Flamer werdenden 'Schimpfwort-Duden' wird. <-"Geh öfters als Heiler in großen 25er Content mit. Da darfste auf 25 balken achten musst ständig aus Aoe schaden rauslaufen in Bossfights und bist meist 100% dran Schuld wenn der Tank und somit der ganze Raid wiped. Oder mach ich HC´s auch ein wenig schaden aber immer schön die 5 Balken im healbot oder sonstigen Raid-Frames im auge behalten ;-) Bist zwar so nich der große DamageDealer aber Schaden auf Mobs ist Schaden auf Mobs egal von wem."

Ich kann zwar Schadensintensive Buff´s vom Tank wegbuffen aber wieso sollt ich mein Mana für sowas verschwenden und am Ende oom gehender Ingnoranz-Heiler <- "Manchmal ist es angebracht Defuff´s gegenüber der Heilung zu prioritisieren insbesondere dann, wenn mal wieder die ganze Gruppe gewiped ist aufgrund eines Akuten Manamangels des Heilers."


So hab jetzt mal für mich so ziemlich ALLE Gattungen von Spielern beschrieben die mir persönlich gewaltig gegen Strich gehen. Blizzard welch teufel hat euch getrieben den Auto-Gruppen finder einzubauen, iss ja mal das schlimmste verbrechen seid einführung der Markenfamerei in Wotlk an der WoW Community

p.s. sry das dies alles ein wenig Beleidgend rüberkommt. Aber WoW ist nunmal ein Spiel wo man zusammenspielen muss und nicht jeder seine eigenen egotrips fahren kann, da dies den Spielspass für Spieler verdirbt die einfach nur Zeit totschlagen wollen mit einem Hobby. Ich hoffe ernsthaft das der ein oder andere Spieler sich angesprochen Gefühlt hat und seine Einstellung ändert. Ihr verderbt damit jedem dem Spass am Spiel!

p.p.s. Damit der Beitrag auch in diesen Thread passt :-) Tank´s die sich bezahlen lassen <- "Konsequent Ignorieren, sind meist ehh welche von der Kategorie Mimimi oder Super IMBA Tank"

p.p.p.s Ja ich weis 50 Miliarden Rechtschreibfehler. :-)


----------



## Strickjacke (9. März 2010)

.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (9. März 2010)

Ich finde es stellenweise schon ein wenig komisch, wie hier manche Leute pauschalisieren und Behauptungen anstellen, ALLE Tanks würden sich fürs Tanken bezahlen lassen.

Wenn ihr euch alle beschwert, dass die Rolle eines Tanks so ausgenutzt wird, weil sie ach so selten sind, warum schlagt ihr denn nicht einfach Kapital daraus und spielt selbst einen Tank. Dann kommt ihr auch in den Genuss dieser ach so tollen Sonderbehandlung.

Dass sich die Mehrzahl der Tanks so verhält mag ich bezweifeln. Es gibt sicherlich solche Exemplare, aber die sind bestimmt in der Unterzahl. Und da ich selbst Tank bin fühle ich mich mit solchen Verallgemeinerungen angegriffen, da ich guten Gewissens behaupten kann, dass dies z.B. nicht auf mich zutrifft.

Zu Zeiten, bevor es den Dungeonfinder gab, hatte ich als Tank auch so meine Mühe einen Heiler für meine Gruppen zu finden, sofern keiner aus der Gilde online war. Ich hab halt als Dualspec dann den Holy-Baum gewählt, dass ich dann einfach wechseln kann zu dem was benötigt wird. Dass es so wenig Heiler und Tanks (von den Tanks gibt es sicherlich noch weniger) gibt, ist ein Problem, das von den Spielern selbst verursacht wird. Wenn ihr euch mal dazu durchringen würdet selbst eine dieser Klassen zu Spielen, gäbe es die Probleme nicht, die ihr schildert. 

Aber Verantwortung will in den Gruppen ja niemand mehr übernehmen. Hauptsache man kann sich gemütlich durchschleifen lassen -.- !


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. März 2010)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> Das ist aber net nur hier so. Ich habe das schon in Inzen erlebt das nen Hexer immer gefragt hat ob er Aderlass machen darf, sag ich klar wieso denn nicht. Dann hat er mir mal die Storry erzählt das paar Heiler ihn wegen Aderlass schon beschimpft hatten. In einigen Inzen musste ich den Hexer sogar extra schreiben das er/sie Aderlass machen darf ohne gleich div. Flames zu erhalten.



Aderlass gerne - heile ich kommentarlos weg, aber ein-zwei NACH dem Kampf, und nicht 2 Sekunden bevor der - eh überforderte - Tank den pull versucht auf 3% HP runter und dann gleich reinbomben was die Luzzi hergibt und damit aggro pullen.


----------



## Holzbruch (9. März 2010)

Wirklich eine merkwürdige Diskussion ^^'

Naja meine Erfahrungen mit Tanks (bin selbst DD) sind teilw. ähnlich mit denen hier genannten, von wegen ihr seid alle noobs oder "X-beliebiger Name" war am wipe schuld, etc..

Ich selbst sehe in der Regel einfach nur zu, dass ich meinen Job mache - Schaden austeilen. Immer mal wieder "Irreführung" auf den Tank (bin Hunter) und dann läufts eig immer gut. Er freut sich, dass er die Aggro so gut hält und ich, dass ich nach belieben fast alles raushauen kann.
Sollte es dennoch so laufen, dass der Tank mal die Aggro verliert, dann improvisiert man halt und sieht zu, dass es wieder halbwegs normal läuft..

Jeder macht Fehler, keiner ist perfekt und Hunter FTW

danke


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. März 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Das mit den Hexen und Aderlass nicht machen dürfen find ich echt peinlich. Wozu hat man denn seine verschiedenen Klassenfähigkeiten? Wenigstens noch die paar, die uns Blizzard gelassen hat?



mach doch mal Fear in der ini, dann weisst du was unbeliebte Klassenfähigkeiten sind ;-)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. März 2010)

Was ich noch beifügen wollte, bevor ich wieder zur Arbeit muss...

Tanks und Heiler sind quasi in symbiose.... allerdings DDs sind ersetzbar wie Kieselsteine....

Lustigerweise hacken Tanks untereinander nich aufeinander rum, Heiler auch nicht untereinander.... aber DDs hacken auf allem und jedem rum.... demnach liegt auch bei denen das Problem....

Ich lass mir in Raids eigentlich nur was von Tanks und Heilern sagen, weil die letztenendes die einzigen sind die wissen, wo wan wieviel Schaden bei wem ankommt.... mal ehrlich welcher dd achtet schon auf seinen hp balken oder auf seine aggro? richtig kaum einer...

Bis auf den Tank ist letztenendes derjenige Schuld, der gestorben ist.... denn wenn alles richtig läuft, läuft der Heal und es kann keiner sterben... 


Was ich sagen will: Ich kann mich hier jetz auch hinstellen und sagen "Tja der Tank is der perfekt ausgestattete Eckpfeiler, aber ich bin dessen Instandhalter" (fällt mir grad so ein... "...und die dds die Nägel an der Wand" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).... aber das mach ich nicht... denn vom Aufbau her müssen alle Klasse etwas leisten damit die Gruppe funzt... macht es eine Klasse mal falsch, ist dieser Spieler Schuld und nicht Generell seine Rolle (DD/HEAL/TANK)....

und nochmal wegen sogenannter Selbstvermarktung: Ich hab daran nichts auszusetzten, weils nicht unfair ist, und dumm ist es auch nicht (dumm sind nur die die bezahlen)... wie scho wo anders erwähnt... angebot u nachfrage...

Edit: Man muss sich in der Gruppe einfach dem ich sagmal "Fluss" anpassen... und da vergessen einige, dass diesen Fluss der Tank entscheidet... egal wie man das dreht und windet, an der aussage kann man nichts ändern... Wenn jetzt ein DD Aggro bekommt, der Heiler ich sagmal "eben zu faul ist" den zu healen und der DD verreckt, dann is der DD selberschuld weil er Aggro hatte.... weil der dd nich ERWARTEN kann dass der Tank oder Heiler seine Blödheit ausbadet... Problematisch wirds halt wenn zwei verschiedene Rollen mal Brainafk sind... 

Mir ist auch aufgefallen dass DDs sich sehr sehr ungerne unterordnen, ich sagmal sehr ungerne bis garnicht... obwohl sie eigentlich garnicht anders können (Spielmechanik)... dies ist einerseits absolut unlogisch und dumm... Und genau diese sind meist auch diejenigen die grossartig rumflamen... 

Lustigerweise hab ich gemerkt dass die WoW-Comm/Buffed-Comm auf ungeschriebene Regeln steht, aber auf "Der Tank bestimmt den Ablauf eines Fights" hört keiner mehr... 

Ich sagmal wer seine Klasse nicht beherrscht, spielt nicht unbedingt das falsche Game, aber demjenigen kann ich garantieren dass er halt nicht sehr weit kommen wird...

und wer nicht begreift, dass Tank der Leiter der Gruppe/Raids ist und er den Ablauf bestimmt, der hat definitiv a) keine Zukunft in WoW und b) sollte sich überlegen auf ein anderes Rpg umzusteigen


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. März 2010)

behh schrieb:


> gut tanks sind rar gesät, aber trotzdem haben sie auch nur eine position innerhalb einer grp.
> er ist ohne heiler und dds ebenso nutzlos.
> nach deiner logik ist heilen und schaden austeilen ebenso ein service, der dann zu entgelten wäre.



nicht ganz. Wenn ein DD fürn Ar... ist schadet es keinem, naja - es fehlt ein bisschen damage.
wenn tank oder heiler schrott sind biste die liebe lange ini lang nur am dauerwipen.


----------



## SKÿ1 (9. März 2010)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich habe selbst einen Tank und einen DD. Ich habe auch feststellen müßen daß viele Tanks mittlerweile sehr überheblich sind (vor allem Pala's) wieso das so ist entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis ABER. Es gibt auch welche die durchauskorrekt sind, sich ihre Mitspieler (in Randoms) genau ansehn und ihr Spielweise dann anpassen. Ich würde hier nicht hingehen und alle in den selben Topf schmeissen, ABER hat nicht jede Klasse eine schwarzen Schafe? Im Endeffekt denke ich nicht daß es an der Klassen liegt... Es liegt größtenteils an demjeniger der den Char spielt.

MfG

SKÿ


----------



## Strickjacke (9. März 2010)

.


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. März 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> 1. der Tank geht die Ini NICHT zum Spass



dann sollte der Tank den Rechner ausmachen und mal wieder Omi besuchen


----------



## Topfkopf (9. März 2010)

Alle spieler müssen zusammenarbeiten, darum geht es bei einem MMORPG nämlich. Wer das nicht kann sollte lieber ne hübsche runde Pacman oder Pokemon spielen. Aber nein, da kann man ja nicht in eine hauptstadt stehen und weltweit mit seinem EQ posen! 

Folgendes: Wenn Tank scheiße, überheblich oder nichtskönner: Kick!
Wenn DD scheiße, nicht auf antanken warten oder überheblich: Kick! 
Wenn heiler Scheiße, zu wenig heilung oder überheblich: Kick!



Ich persönlich spiel nich mit Arschlöchern, so einfach ist das. Wenn ich sehe: Aha, Arschloch: Kick!


----------



## Topfkopf (9. März 2010)

Doppelpost löschen pls


----------



## RedShirt (9. März 2010)

Puh,

endlich angekommen am Ende, und sicher sind schon 3 weitere Posts drin.

Paar Punkte ich auch meine 5 Groschen dazugebe:

@Hexer+Aderlass
+Hexer macht Aderlass "in einer ruhigen Minute" um eine Trinkpause zu vermeiden 
-Hexer geht mit ~50% Mana in den Kampf, und direkt als der Tank auch mal n bissi frisst, fängt er an sich zu ritzen. Im ersten Moment geht dem Heal *und* dem Tank durch den Kopf: "Warum kriegt er Schaden - woher - wieso?" ... wenn man es eigentlich eher gewohnt ist, in einer HC nicht mehr endgefordert zu werden.

Aderlass sollte geheilt werden - und ich tus auch gern, wenns z.B. beim weiterlaufen gemacht wird.

@Tankdiven

Ich mag generell keine "Stefan Effenberg"s, egal wie gut sie spielen. Das bringt nur Unruhe ins Spiel.
Kann man in ner eingespielten Fußballmannschaft machen, aber nicht in ner zusammengewürfelten Truppe, wo keiner weiß, was der andre jetzt eventuell für ne Show abzieht. Oder wie gut er ist / wie teamfähig.

@Tank/Heal/DD an "Wertigkeit"

Tank und Heal sind nur einer. Sitzt da ne Flachbirne an einer Position, wirds ein lustiger Lauf.
DDs sind 3, ist da ne Flachbirne bei, machts noch nicht die Welt.

Allein das schlägt schon durch.

Guter Tank kompensiert schlechteren Heal und umgekehrt.
Tolle DDs kompensieren nur eingeschränkt. Wenn der Tank umkippt und nach 10 Sekunden auf die DDs der Boss zukommt, hilft oft nichts mehr. 

@Wegwürfeln/1st/2nd

Jeder wie er meint, aber ich nehme immer 1st>2nd an in ner HC, wer das FFA sieht, möge das ansagen. Wenn es potentiell was in ner HC gibt (die 3 neuen mit Trinkets z.B.) dann frag ich gleich wie die Leute das handhaben.
Sonst würfel ich bei FFA auch auf 2nd Need. Punkt.

Miese Angewohnheit, die ich auch einigen Bekannten versuche auszutreiben: Auf Bossloot immer Needen, ist ja Gold wert. *auf die Finger haut* 
Denkt man so, hat jeder auf alles Need, und wir schaffen die anderen Lootoptionen ab.

@Rent-A-Tank

Angebot <-> Nachfrage

Wenn ich was nicht tun will, jemand aber will, daß ich es tue, dann gibts eine Gegenleistung.
Die Höhe ist Verhandlungssache.

Eine Ware ist genau das wert, was der Käufer bereit ist, zu zahlen.

@Tanks haben ja den lockersten Job

Japp, in der Traumwelt möchte ich auch leben.
Will ich Entspannung in ner HC, geh ich als DD.
ICC erfordert mehr von allen, da trennt sich dann schon der "ich kenn meine Klasse nicht"-Spreu.

Ein guter Tank hat den Raid im Auge, sieht wo es brennt, spottet bei Gruppen notfalls ab oder koordiniert.
Als Pala verteilt er nebenher Hände wo sie gebraucht werden, etc etc

Wer seinen Char kennt, nutzt die Fähigkeiten wo sie passen.
Auch ein Fury kann kurz in Def-Stance und mit Intervene einem Hexer die Aggro runterziehen.
Es gibt auch Hexenmeister, die nie was von "Seele brechen" gehört haben. C'est la vie. 
Manchmal reicht auch das nicht, aber der Boss soll liegen... use your brain.


----------



## Azashar (9. März 2010)

Was ist daran unverschämt dir ein Angebot zu machen?
Wenn du in deinen Laden gehst und einen Pc für 3000€ siehst und der kacke ist oder du einen für 1200€ willst, dann nimmst du den nicht für 3000€ sondern gehst einfach weiter.
Also:
Entweder du gibst ihm 300g oder nicht.
Entweder er darf auf Offgear rollen oder nicht.
Entweder du suchst nen Tank oder lässt es.

Unverschämt wäre es am Ende des Raids 300g zuverlangen, etc pp. ;]


----------



## hansieknalle (9. März 2010)

Frech ist immer so eine sache....

schauen wir uns doch mal die standart rnd pdk 25er ini an

ich mit meinen tank der 38k life unbuffed hat bekommt gern mal zu höhren

lowgear das reicht nicht zum tanken und noch mehr blabla

dazu kommt t10 leute dir nur wegen anub schmuck kommen oder sowas die dann 1) overnuken und stolz drauf sind 2) hunter oder schukren es garnicht erst versuchen den tank zu helfen.

dann die herren heiler wo dann gern mal nicht abgesprochen wird wer was heilt und wenn dann der tank tot ist soll er auch noch schuld haben.


und wen ihr meint das ein 50 unbuffed tank pdk geht dann natürlich nur wegen offgear aber da sind einige zu blöd zu es zu raffen.

ich sag ja nur

/2 LFM PDK 25er
/2 gesucht 2 Tank und 1 Heal
/2 Sofort Port
/2 nur leute mit GS 5,5k


----------



## OllyHal (9. März 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Absolutes /sign !
> Wenn man sich als Heiler zu schade ist eine Hexe zu heilen, die Aderlass benutzt hat, dann hat man einfach seinen Job verfehlt.
> 
> Warum sollte man einem Char verbieten, seine Talente zu nutzen? Dann dürfte ein Mage in Zukunft ja auch keinen Tisch mehr für uns stellen. Buffs werden auch nicht mehr gesetzt.
> ...



auch wenn es OT, kann ich das nicht so stehen lassen.

Nur mal eben zum Mitschreiben: wir reden nicht davon, daß der Hexer im Kampf geheilt wird, wenn er Aderlass macht. Absolut außerhalb jeglicher Diskussion. 

Was nur jedem Heiler gehörig auf den Senkel geht ist die absolute Dreistigkeit, mit der sich einige Hexer während einer Reg-Phase hinstellen, Aderlass machen, während der Heiler Mana tankt und dann noch erwarten, daß man sein gerade aufgefrischtes Mana wieder an den Hexer verpulvert, während der Tank natürlich wieder pullt (der Heiler hatte ja wieder volles Mana).

Was spricht dagegen, sich hinzusetzen und zu trinken? Oh, ich muß Wasser kaufen - und? muß ich auch; wenn nicht der Mage einem was gibt. Zumal mir das jetzt schon häufiger in Low-Inis passiert ist, wo der Manapool vielleicht doch nicht so üppig ist. In den High-Inis mit meinem 80er Druiden hab ich da auch kein Problem mit. 1x Hot drauf und gut. Aber diese dreiste Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der hier einige Leute auftreten, kann einen manchmal zur Weißglut bringen. 

Ich denke, darum ginge es meinen Vorpostern. Ich mag Hexer an sich (hab selbst einen), aber manchmal sitzt das Problem wirklich zwischen Bildschirm und Rückenlehne....

BTT: wenn Tanks meinen, Gold für den Run nehmen zu müssen, mir egal. Ich finde auch so vernünftige Leute. Jeder so, wie er mag. Was das Würfeln angeht, ist es meist nur eine Sache der Absprache. Allerdings erlebe ich es auch wie einer meiner Vorposter schon oft, daß man am Anfang der Ini etwas schreibt, keiner antwortet, aber nachher alle meckern. Kann man ja nicht mal am Anfang sagen. Aber wahrscheinlich ist in dem Moment deren gepimptes UI schon voll auf DÄMMITSCH ausgelegt; da bleibt kein Platz für den Chat. Der wird erst wieder bei der Lootvergabe eingeschaltet....


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. März 2010)

Fazit....

dds müssen sich tank/heilern anpassen... ansonsten... dummheit->tot

und dds sind die allerletzten die in raids/heroinnis irgendwelche erwartungen zu stellen haben....


----------



## Naldina (9. März 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> dann lass es kein mage sein sondern ein vz der 10 g dafür verlangt das man zu ihm kommt, ihm die mats ins fenster legt und er dann mit großer mühe die richtige verz. raussuchen muss und auf das item klicken muss!



verzauberer bekommen bei mir immer 50 g TG, ich glaube du hast nicht viele Freunde :/ das tut mir leid


----------



## mad_chaos (9. März 2010)

Was ich mal erlebt habe...

jeweils mit meinem DK (welcher Tank/DD ist), als Tank wurde ich vom Heiler geflamt wie scheisse DKs doch wären, worauf dieser die Gruppe verliess, wohl gemerkt, dies geschah noch bevor überhaupt ein Mob gepullt wurde.

Auch lustig war der Vergelterpala mit 1H+Schild, welcher immer meinte er müsse mir meine Ziele abspotten.

Und am Ende wo ich zur Abwechslung mal als DD mit dabei war, wurde ich gekickt weil der Tank nicht mit Tod und Verfall klarkam, was ihm aber nicht mal die Aggro geklaut hatte. Er war halt nur der Auffassung das wär nur eine Tankattacke und die macht ja eh keinen Schaden. Machen Vergelter nicht auch Weihe?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. März 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> verzauberer bekommen bei mir immer 50 g TG, ich glaube du hast nicht viele Freunde :/ das tut mir leid



Hm 15g find ich sind angebracht... in etwa soviel wie ne Quest...

Schliesslich hab ich die Mats, und ich bin auch derjenige der zum Vz rennt... er muss nur 2 Klicks machen...


----------



## Iffadrim (9. März 2010)

ganz ehrlich, irgendwann kennt man auf seinem Server seine Pappenheimer.
Es gibt Leute, da sag ich ganz klar, dass ich ned Tanke wenn die dabei sind, weil die einfach nur draufbratzen, da bist du noch ned mal am Mob dran
und wenn die Aggro ziehen und sterben, dann ist wieder der Tank schuld.

Zuimal man sich den Schuh auch end anziehen muss
man trägt ohnehin schon die höchsten repkosten der Gruppe/Raids.

Wozu soll man sich beleidigen lassen?

Ich weiss Antankzeit = Fremdwort.
Die DDs wollen immer nur möglichst hoch im Damagemeter stehen.
Dabei macht einen guten DD nicht nur die hohe DPS Zahl aus, sondern auch die Tatsache kein Aggro zu ziehen,
ganz ehrlich wozu gibts Omen?

Und wenn se sterben können se ruhig mal das eine oder andere Goldstück mehr ausgeben, bis sie es lernen, mir egal.
DDs sind ersetzbar.


----------



## Sano (9. März 2010)

Dimetrodus schrieb:


> Gern würfelt man als DD auch auf mein Tankgear, was mir den Zorn ins Gemüt treibt, sagt mal was fällt euch ein?! (nur an diejenigen die es machen sei an dieser Stelle gesagt^^) Ich selbst lasse jedem DD sein Gear, würfle nur soweit kein DD unbedingten Bedarf auf ein Item hat -> tja fair halt, so wie's sein sollte!




ich tanke seit nen paar wochen meinen krieger hoch auf 80.
von 20-65 habe ich nun meinen krieger in allen inis getankt.
nur so zu leveln mach spass weil es als tank natürlich ziemlich schnell geht.
in den low level inis war alles noch in butter. kein böses wort und niemand 
hatte es übermässig eilig. defzeug war auch immer dann tankloot.
mit level 60 und den BC instanzen hat sich das geändert. 4 defteile
wurden mir nun schon von dks mit der begründung weggewürfelt 
das sie evtl ja auch mal tanken wollen. sehr interessant war auch die
gruppe letztens im blutkessel? dort wo der drache mit reiter die endbosse sind.
die ganze ini alle mobs gehalten ... was auch kein problem war mit tankDMG
weit abgeschlagen auf platz eins. Nur der drache kommt angelaufen und wird direkt 
zwischen dem heiler mage und jäger als pingpongball benutzt. ich kann ihn bis zum umfallen
des mages, heilers und des drachen selbst nicht einfangen. danach 
habe ich meinen unmut luft gemacht indem ich nur geschrieben habe das 
man doch ein wenig auf aggromanagement achten sollte (verblassen, totstellen, eisblock usw).
als antwort brach ein sturm der entrüstung los den nicht erwartet hatte und den ich mit blick auf
die recountdaten auch nicht nachvollziehen konnte. ein satz vom mage ist mir in errinnerung
geblieben: "rofl, du kannst ja nicht mal die healaggro halten. du bist nen lappen."

also, ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das tanken weiter entwickelt weil ich denke das 
es sich mit 70 noch weiter verschärfen wird. mal sehen.

gruß sano


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. März 2010)

Fest steht, Tanks sind die Königsklasse von WoW, der sich jede andere Klasse unterordnen MUSS.... wer das nicht akzeptiert und macht ist schlichtweg selberschuld weil man daran nichts ändern kann, es ist eine Tatsache....


----------



## Iracesh (9. März 2010)

Als Tank hast du mit dem Dungeonfinder ein bisschen an Macht verloren. Aber Gott sei Dank muss ich sagen, nur ein bisschen.
Tanken und Heilen sind die anstängensten 2 Dinge, die du in WoW spielen kannst. Klar, kommt es immernoch mit darauf an, welche Klasse du spielt. Vergleich einfach mal nen Magier mit nem Kriegertank. Der Magier steht hinten, drückt seine 3 Tasten und kann nebenbei TV schauen, nen Kreuzworträtsel machen, mit seiner Freundin streiten und Gewichte heben, ohne, dass es auch nur einen anderen als der Gruppe interessieren würde. Als Tank kannst du das - bei den heutigen Aggrognomen eh nicht machen. Da musst du voll da sein. Da mancher DD zwischenzeitlich Hummeln im Hintern hat, weils ihm nicht schnell genug gehen kann, werden auch mal einfach neue Gruppen gepullt. Auf Klo gehen in der Ini gestaltet sich als DD auch um einiges einfacher. "kurz afklo" und die anderen gehen weiter. Ein DD macht den Braten nunmal nicht fett. Wenn du als Tank hingehst mit "kurz afklo" müssen aber alle warten. Und wehe, du bist nach gefühlten 5 Sekunden nicht wieder da, dann werden die Hummeln zu Monsterinsekten und der DK in der Gruppe fängt an, die nächsten zu Pullen.

Hinzu kommt - was du als StoffiDD vllt nicht weißt: Der Tank, der bekommt vorne immer von allen Mobs eins drauf. Wenn du von Mobs eins drauf bekommst, heißt das = Repkosten. Egal, ob du stirbst oder nicht. Wenn du nich schlechte Gruppe erwischt hast, dann heißt das gerne mal bei gutem Equipt und Wipe Nummer 2 = 50g Repkosten. Warum? Platte zu reppen ist teurer als Stoff.

Der nächste Punkt ist, dass deine DDs oftmals einfach nicht das tun, was sie tun sollen. Ich merke das immer in HDR. Du sagst ihnen klipp und klar "stellt euch bitte in die Ecke" und keiner der DDs scheint diese Anweisung befolgen zu können. Stattdessen erscheinen die Mobs und bevor sie überhaupt da sind, wird schon draufgeballert. Wo ist das Problem, einfach mal 2-3 Sekunden zu warten, bevor der erste Schuss fällt? Letztendlich geht es mit warten schneller als mit Hektik. In Hektik machst du Fehler und wenn du Fehler machst, stirbst du und wenn du tot bist, bringt das niemandem was und du musst länger als 2-3 Sekunden warten, bis es weiter gehen kann.

Zu guter Letzt hast du dann - seit dem neuen System die Spieler drin, die auf alles Bedarf würfeln müssen, obwohl sie es nicht brauchen und dann noch frech werden, wenn du dich als Tank beschwerst - bekommst die Leute teilweise über den Kick nicht mal raus und die Leute, die beim Looten nicht auch mal warten können, ob nicht vllt ein Dudu dabei ist, der ein Stoffitem gebrachen kann, dass er gieren muss, weil er auf Stoff nicht Bedarf würfeln kann und es dann nicht bekommt, weil die anderen alle schon auf "Entzaubern" geklickt haben. Du kannst auch das den Leuten vorher sagen: "wir haben nen frischen dudu dabei, bitte passt auf zaubermacht stoff, wenn der dudu giert", interessiert kein Schwein.

Und natürlich muss man sich immer wieder anhören, man könnte ja die Aggro nicht halten, sei nicht Critimmun, würde nichts aushalten, etc. - und du bekommst die Leute nicht mal dazu, dein Target anzugreifen, wenn du Zeichen setzt. Es wird immer irgendein DD dabei sein, der garantiert ein anderes Target angreift, Aggro zieht und - wie in letzter Zeit zum neuen Hobby geworden:
- weiterhin Schaden macht, damit man auch ja die Aggro behält
- vom Tank wegrennt, damit der sie auch ja nicht wieder bekommen kann
In so Fällen kannst du als Tank nicht hinterherlaufen. Denn wenn du das tust, zieht garantiert ein anderer Spieler Aggro, weil dieser den Schaden für 2-3 Sekunden nicht gestoppt hat und als weiter auf die Mobs draufhaut, an denen der Tank gerade nicht mehr dran ist.

Im Schnitt ist das Gehen in eine Random HCs als Tank nur mit Stress verbunden - und random Raids ist ja fast schon noch schlimmer - mit den ganzen "ich beginne meinen heilzauber erst, wenn dein Lebensbalken unter 50% gesunken ist, dann erreicht er dich, wenn du noch 25% leben hast und das passt dann doch"-Heilern und DDs, die nach dem "Go" am vorlaufenden Tank vorbeischießen, die Aggro ziehen, weiter Schaden machen, den Raid wipen lassen, mit "lol ey, shice tank noob" ankommen und dann erstmal den Raid verlassen".

Ich persönlich (hab DDs, nen Heiler und nen Tank), tanke und heile random mittlerweile unglaublich ungern. Entweder richten sich die Leute in der Gruppe dann nach meinen Vorgaben oder aber sie werden gegangen, bzw. ich gehe. Auch als Tank möchte ich gerne einmal wieder mehr Spaß in einer Ini haben.

Was auch nicht mehr möglich ist, ist das Machen von Erfolgen. Wenn ein DD einen Erfolg machen möchte, du den sogar noch erklärst, irgendeiner is immer dabei, der den Erfolg nicht machen will, das davor aber nicht gesagt hat und dann einfach beim Erfolgversuch das Ganze sabotiert. Wenn du ihn danach fragst, gibts meist eh keine Antwort.

Und in Randomraids erklärt dir kaum mehr einer die Bosse anständig. Musst ich als Heiler erleben, als ich das erste mal Naxx mitging damals "ja und der macht halt das und das, musste halt schauen, wo die anderen stehen und dann klappt das"..."so,go". Danach darfst du dir dann "lol noob heiler, is im feuer gestorben ey, such nen neuen man!" anhören. Wäre es so schwer gewesen, sich 2min Zeit zu nehmen und den Boss ALLEN Neulingen zu erklären? Wir haben das damals in BWL, ZG und MC immer so gemacht, dass der Boss IMMER vorher nochmal erklärt wurde und wenn es auch nur ein Spieler nicht verstanden hat (der hat sich gemeldet, macht heute auch keiner mehr, weil du Angst haben musst, dass du dann gleich rausfliegst), dann wurde es eben nochmal erklärt.

Heute geht es nur noch um schnell, schnell, Marken, Items, Sabber, Need. Da braucht sich absolut keiner wundern, dass es a. wenige Heiler und Tanks gibt und dass diese b. nur noch zu bestimmten Konditionen mitgehen wollen.
Jeder einzelne WoW-Spieler hat es letztendlich in der Hand, wie sich das Ganze in Zukunft weiter entwickeln wird und der Großteil derer, die sich jetzt beschweren, ist an diesem Zustand mit Schuld - durch eigenes unkollegiales Verhalten ingame.


----------



## XRayFanatic (9. März 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ich bin Tank aus Leidenschaft - solch eine "Prostitution" kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, ABER ich verstehe die Tanks heutzutage nur zu gut.
> 
> Mal ehrlich: Wie oft werden Tanks beleidigt, nur weil sie vl. mal die Aggro nicht halten können (als Frischling)? Wie oft steht man als Darmausgang da als Tank? Ziemlich oft ^-^




/Sign. Hast die Repkosten vergessen, da interessiert sich auch kein Schw**n dafür und nach nem Abend ICC hab ich immer Angst reppen zu gehen. 

Ebenso ein dickes /sign an den Vorposter. Habe ebenfalls Tank + Heiler. Sehr schön aufgeschrieben warum es dich manchmal echt ankotzt Random in Inis zu gehen, außer der Daily um die 2 Frostmarken abzugreifen. Dann ist dein Bedarf an solchen Vollspacken aber auch schon für den Rest des Tages gestillt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grundsätzlich darf bei mir eh jeder die Aggro behalten der sie hat, dafür hab ich auch ein schönes Makro das zu Beginn schön gespamt wird. Ein abspotten gibts beim ersten Mal vielleicht noch. Auch wenn ich als Heal dabei bin und der Magier mal wieder übers Ziel hinaus schießt bekommt er noch die notwendige Heilung. Beim zweiten Mal gibts nen netten Spruch im Chat ob wir heute wieder einen der seltenen Stoffitanks dabei haben, beim dritten Mal stirbt er gnadenlos.

Aber nichtsdestotrotz verlang ich kein Gold um ne Inze zu tanken, wär ja noch schöner. So ein Mangel herrscht auf Dun Morogh dann doch noch nicht an Tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zazuu (9. März 2010)

hansieknalle schrieb:


> dazu kommt t10 leute dir nur wegen anub schmuck kommen oder sowas die dann 1) overnuken und stolz drauf sind 2) hunter oder schukren es garnicht erst versuchen den tank zu helfen.




Was für ein Totaler Quatsch...
Wenn ich sehe das ein Tank Schwierigkeiten hat helf ich immer und ich Kenn keinen Schurken der das nicht tut...
Manchmal passiert das das ich denke ok er kommt klar.
Du kannst ja mal nach Schurkenhandel bitten einfach anflüstern oder so, jedre Schurke würde dir helfen.






Azashar schrieb:


> Was ist daran unverschämt dir ein Angebot zu machen?
> Wenn du in deinen Laden gehst und einen Pc für 3000&#8364; siehst und der kacke ist oder du einen für 1200&#8364; willst, dann nimmst du den nicht für 3000&#8364; sondern gehst einfach weiter.
> Also:
> Entweder du gibst ihm 300g oder nicht.
> ...



Dein Beispiel ist mal Total behindert...Ich frage mich echt was so Leute bei wow Suchen?


----------



## Dark Guardian (9. März 2010)

Ich hatte da gestenr nen interessanten Fall.

5er Stammgruppe amcht die 3 Eiskronen Hero Instanzen.

Seelenschmiede, Grube, alles kein größeres Problem wnen die Jäger nicht einfach +10 Mobs pullen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann waren die Hallen der Reflexion dcran und es war der Horror.

Der Heiler konnte mich gerade auf 50% halten ohne das ich oder ein Gruppenmitglied sterbe. 

Wenn eine Schadensspitze reinkam und zeitgleich AoE Schaden ist mindestens einer aus den Latschen gekippt weil ich relativ viel Schaden gefressen hab.

Das Problem ist bloß: Kampfdauer/DPs der Mobs/HPS des Heilers hätte rechnerisch hinhauen müssen. Die DDs bekamen teilweiße so wenig Schaden das sie ohne Hreal gar nicht oder nur 1 1/2 mal verreckt wären.

Außerdem: Sowohl ich als auch er haben die Ini mit Randoms bereits gepackt. Unser beider Gear ist so ziemlich T9 Niveau und nahe dran ICC 10er Rdy zu sein. 

Wir haben bestimmt eine Stunde lang im TS diskutiert wer Schuld daran war.... wir kamen zu keinem Ergebniss.


----------



## Dark Guardian (9. März 2010)

Ich hatte da gestern nen interessanten Fall.

5er Stammgruppe macht die 3 Eiskronen Hero Instanzen.

Seelenschmiede, Grube, alles kein größeres Problem wenn die Jäger nicht einfach +10 Mobs pullen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann waren die Hallen der Reflexion dran und es war der Horror.

Der Heiler konnte mich gerade auf 50% halten ohne das ich oder ein Gruppenmitglied das zeitliche sgenet. 

Wenn eine Schadensspitze reinkam und zeitgleich AoE Schaden ist mindestens einer aus den Latschen gekippt weil ich relativ viel Schaden gefressen hab.

Das Problem ist bloß: Kampfdauer/DPS der Mobs/HPS des Heilers hätte rechnerisch hinhauen müssen. Die DDs bekamen teilweiße so wenig Schaden das sie ohne Heal gar nicht oder nur 1 1/2 mal verreckt wären.

Außerdem: Sowohl ich als auch er haben die Ini mit Randoms bereits gepackt. Unser beider Gear ist so ziemlich T9 Niveau und nahe dran ICC 10er Rdy zu sein. 

 Die Probleme traten auch meist gen Bosswelle auf (also Welle 4 und Welle 8/9).

Wir haben bestimmt eine Stunde lang im TS diskutiert wer Schuld daran war.... wir kamen zu keinem Ergebniss.


----------



## Iracesh (9. März 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Naja ich für meinen Teil begrüße die änderung mit dem kommenden PAtch das die wartezeit für Desateure auf 30 min heraufgesetzt werden soll. Meinetwegen dürfte die Zeit auch 1 Std. hochgesetzt werden. Damit sich ALLE wieder ziviliserter verhalten.



Das Dungeondesateure-System ist alleine jetzt schon sowas von Schwachsinnig. Wenn du Randoms gehst, kannst du in jede Ini reinkommen, für die ein Equiptment gerade so reicht. Mit dem neuen Patch wird diese Grenze nochmal weiter nach unten geschoben. Du hast teilweise in SS, Grube und HDR 80er mit blauem Restequipt drin. Wenn es sich dabei um den Tank oder Heiler handelt, sag ich mal gute Nacht.
Ein Deserteure-Debuff macht nur dann Sinn, wenn du mind. 1. Ini in deiner Liste - wie in Warcraft 3 die Karten bei der Ladder rausvoten kannst. Es gibt nunmal Inis, die willst du einfach nicht gehen. Bei vielen ist das Ocu, bei vielen ist das HDR. Warum diese Leute mit einem Debuff strafen, wenn sie schon vorher wissen, dass sie diese Ini nicht gehen wollen? Was hat das mit nem Desateur zu tun? Richtig. Null.


----------



## Herr Hering (9. März 2010)

Nun ja als Tank wird man auch sofort beschuldigt am wipe, Heiler meinen schadens reduce fähigkeiten hätten keinen cd und dds die aufs völlig falsche target hämmer behauptebn man könnte nich tanken , wäre ein noob und fragen wo man das tanken gelernt hat , ich überleg mir auch schon geld zu verlangen...


----------



## Ginkohana (9. März 2010)

Zazuu schrieb:


> Was für ein Totaler Quatsch...
> Wenn ich sehe das ein Tank Schwierigkeiten hat helf ich immer und ich Kenn keinen Schurken der das nicht tut...
> Manchmal passiert das das ich denke ok er kommt klar.
> Du kannst ja mal nach Schurkenhandel bitten einfach anflüstern oder so, jedre Schurke würde dir helfen.



Quatsch ist es nicht jedoch ist die Verallgemeinerung natürlich nicht fair.
Solche Fälle hatte ich offt genug und selbst wenn ich um MD, SH oder etwas Blick auf Omen bat wurde ich fleissig weiter overnuked, mobs gepullt, AE geadded etc.

Wenn du dies tust, dann bist du leider Gottes einer der Wenigen und ein Spieler an dem sich so mancher RecountNr1aberTotDD ein Beispiel nehmen sollte.




Zazuu schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel ist mal Total behindert...Ich frage mich echt was so Leute bei wow Suchen?



Wo ist das Beispiel behindert?
Es spiegelt auf überspitzte Weise das da was man tun sollte/kann (als dd) Den Rat zu befolgen ist auf jeden Fall eher von Erfolg gekröhnt als hier im Forum gegen Tanks & Heals zu wettern.
Vor allem wenn man eine wirklich ersetzbare Klasse vertritt.


----------



## Metadron72 (9. März 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> wie schwer und stressig tanken ist,würde es auch mehr tanks geben.
> genauso wie damals mit der bibel...die paar leute die latein konnten haben den ahnungslosen was vom pferd erzählt




bitte bitte nicht noch mehr "aushilfstanks" mir reichts so schon...lieber paar weniger die wissen was sie tun oO
ja, es gibt bei dd + tanks gleich viel gute/schlechte nur muss bei einem miesen dd nicht gleich die ganze gruppe leiden. bei nem tank schon


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (9. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Hiho ich hab schon das forum durchsucht und kein solchen post gefunden! Mir ist es in letzterer Zeit aufgefallen das viele Tanks unverschämt werden..... Situation 1: Ony ist grad neu, ich möcht ne Gruppe aufmachen (geht dann auch recht zügig) Als dann nur noch ein Tank fehlte wisperte mich einer an ich sollte ihn doch 300g geben dann würd er tanken...... Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf! Es gab ähnliche Situationen auch in den Randoms! Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr solches auch schon erlebt?



1. Zur ersten Situation vll war es ja ein joke, gabs in classic auch öfters =D Wenn nicht ignorieren und fertig.
2. Aber in Situation 2 solltest du echt mal vorsicht sein soetwas zu schreiben, weil es echt unverschämt ist. Denk mal nach bald Addon und damit wollen bestimmt auch ein paar Tanks offskillen um die gleiche LvLgeschwindigkeit zu haben. Oder weil sie ganz offskillen wollen. Und wenn sie sonst kein Tanksach aus der Ini brauchen was spricht dagegen?
Mittlerweile gibts halt Dual-Specc.

PS bei dir würd ich echt nichtmal für 25000g mitgehen, da du einfach lächerlich bist und nicht nachdenkst was du schreibst bzw bevor du schreibst.

/close


----------



## Rorre (9. März 2010)

mad_chaos schrieb:


> Und am Ende wo ich zur Abwechslung mal als DD mit dabei war, wurde ich gekickt weil der Tank nicht mit Tod und Verfall klarkam, was ihm aber nicht mal die Aggro geklaut hatte. Er war halt nur der Auffassung das wär nur eine Tankattacke und die macht ja eh keinen Schaden. Machen Vergelter nicht auch Weihe?



Der Unterschied zwischen Death and Decoy und Weihe ist, das Weihe keine aktive Aggro aufbaut da sie nur Schaden macht und erst dann aktiv Aggro aufbaut wenn der Paladin welcher die Weihe zündet, Zorn der Gerechtigkeit aktiv hat da dann sein Heiligschaden 80% mehr Aggro macht! Deatch and Decoy dagegen erhört die Aggro von anfang an auf. Weil Death and Decoy halt eine Aggro-Machende Attacke ist Im Tooltip steht ja sowas wie "erhöht die Bedrohung sehr stark " oder so. Ich glaub einfach das der Tank Angst hatte das Tod und Verfall ihm Aggro Probleme bereiten wird.


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. März 2010)

Dark schrieb:


> Dann waren die Hallen der Reflexion dran und es war der Horror.



Versucht mal, statt dauer-AE bei den waves focussiert damage zu machen, und zwar zuerst die Priest, dann die Mages/Spiegelbilder dann die Schützen und zuletzte die Meeles. Dann kommen die DD so gut wie ohne Schaden durch, und der Heiler kann sich in Ruhe auf den Tank konzentrieren.

Das letzte Mal als ich mit randoms drin war (der Heiler war relativ kurz 80) sind wir auch 2x gewiped, und nach der Umstellung auf die o.g. taktik liefs völlig problemlos


----------



## Bummrar (9. März 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> PS bei dir würd ich echt nichtmal für 25000g mitgehen, da du einfach lächerlich bist und nicht nachdenkst was du schreibst bzw bevor du schreibst.
> 
> /close



/sign


----------



## Rorre (9. März 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Versucht mal, statt dauer-AE bei den waves focussiert damage zu machen, und zwar zuerst die Priest, dann die Mages/Spiegelbilder dann die Schützen und zuletzte die Meeles. Dann kommen die DD so gut wie ohne Schaden durch, und der Heiler kann sich in Ruhe auf den Tank konzentrieren.
> 
> Das letzte Mal als ich mit randoms drin war (der Heiler war relativ kurz 80) sind wir auch 2x gewiped, und nach der Umstellung auf die o.g. taktik liefs völlig problemlos



Naja zuletzt die Meeles würde ich net unbedingt sagen da der Schurke unter ihnen ziemlich Schaden macht mit Gift oder Fächer (bin mir grad nicht sicher) etc. Wir machen das immer so. Zuerst Priest, dann Schurke und dann weiter. Die Ranges halten wir irgendwie weg von uns. Zb Hunter mit Falle oder Buße oder Kopfnuss oder Sheepen (CC kommt mal wieder zum Einsatz). Dasselbe gilt für den Magier. So hast du genug Zeit und fokussierten Dmg auf die nahen Gegner und die zwei Ranges die von weiten Schaden machen würden und nicht unbedingt im schlechtesten Fall vom AOE Schaden von der Gruppe betroffen sind später dann nach der Reihe zu töten.


----------



## Ansalamun (9. März 2010)

Iracesh schrieb:


> Als Tank hast du mit dem Dungeonfinder ein bisschen an Macht verloren. Aber Gott sei Dank muss ich sagen, nur ein bisschen......
> 
> ....
> Tanken und Heilen sind die anstängensten 2 Dinge, die du in WoW spielen kannst. Jeder einzelne WoW-Spieler hat es letztendlich in der Hand, wie sich das Ganze in Zukunft weiter entwickeln wird und der Großteil derer, die sich jetzt beschweren, ist an diesem Zustand mit Schuld - durch eigenes unkollegiales Verhalten ingame.



100 % /sign  ( wollte kein full quote machen )


Ich wurde gestern auch nur mit meiner Tank Paladina geflamt,weil ich abgelehnt hatte,random mitzugehen.Hab ich einfach keinen Bock zu.
Ich saß so in IF und bekam von 2 nen wisper und lehnte ab,na ja,war wohl nen Fehler :-)) 

Fakt ist,mir macht das tanken schon Spaß,aber entweder hab ich die "gogogo" Gruppen erwischt,dann gibts noch die "sprachlos" Gruppen
und die "Power-DD" Gruppen,so wie Seelenschmiede ..Du rennst auf die Gruppe zu,must bei den ganzen castern erstmal sammeln,
aber schon beim rennen casten die DDler AOE und ich bin nicht mal beim ersten Mob.Ist mir einfach zu stressig.

Innis und Raids mach ich nur noch mit der Gilde bzw nur noch random,wenn bestimmte Gilden auf der Wacht mal Tankmangel haben
oder nen Healer suchen,die man sonst nicht liest,die weder im allgemein rumflamen noch im Spamhandelchannel posten.Da geh ich dann auch
mal so mit,da weiß man,das die Leute vernünftig sind.

Mit meinen beiden Heilern in Ausbildung,Schami und Pala würd ich Random nie mit reingehen,es ist nämlich für alle Tank und Heilklassen keine
Ausbildungs bzw Lernzeit mehr vorgesehen.Rein- legen -Marken- raus,mehr wollen die ja nicht.Da würd ich nen Herzkasper kriegen.

Allgemein gesehen regen wir uns aber alle nur über jene Egoisten und Knallköppe auf,die wir überall im Leben hier und da antreffen.
Leider behält man die schlechten Innis mehr im Gedächtnis wie die ganzen guten und daher denkt man,das es gefühlt nur viele schlechte
waren.Wenn ich da an den "ich hasse Hexer" Poster denke,Du hast das Game nicht verstanden.Oder nur immer falsche Hexer erwischt.
Mich fordern die Heiler immer auf im wisper " kannst reggen" und dann pump ich voll.
Ach ja..ich würd auch süppeln oder Manakekse essen.Leider sind nur diese Zeiten in Innis nicht mehr einkalkuliert.Reggen iss ja net mehr.
Kann ich halt nur auf Aderlass drücken.


----------



## Antigonos (9. März 2010)

Hallo



Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Mir ist es in letzterer Zeit aufgefallen das viele Tanks unverschämt werden.....


Ganz einfache Möglichkeit, spiele selber nen Tank. Ich spiele Palatank und als solcher bin ich sicher nicht der beste aber nich der schlechteste, wenn mir in ner Hero einer sagen will wie ich was zu tanken habe, wenn einer meint Zeichen setzen zu müssen oder oder oder.... dann werde ich "unverschämt". Ich sage dann ganz klar an "Ihr macht genau das was isch will und ihr macht es wie ichs will, wenn nicht macht ihr was ihr wollt und wipet und danach sucht ihr ne halbe Stunde nen neuen Tank...klar soweit?" (ja der letzte Teil ist von Jack Sparrow geklaut i wes^^). Aber alles was Du nanntest finde ich nicht unverschämt. Jeder in WoW macht mit jedem scheiß Gold. Du findest es unverschämt wenn n Tank 300g für nen Ony run will? Ok ich finde es unverschämt wenn Chalzedone auf unserem Server 15g im AH kosten aber beides ist nun mal so...will heißen wenn sichs verkaufen läßt warum auch nicht jeder muss sehen wo er bleibt. In Serverübergreifenden rnd Heroics frag ich nicht mal nach da mach ich auf alles Bedarf worauf ich Bedarf habe und im Moment sammel ich mir mein Retri Equip zusammen... Sollen doch die ganzen roxxor imba Plattis mal Tanken dann könnte ich mal DD spielen und first need haben.

In diesem Sinne mfG

Edit: Ach ja und wenn dann nich gemacht wird was und wie ich will dann gehe ich eben^^ hab schon öfter gemerkt das danach die Gruppe auch nicht mehr allzulange gesucht hat...es ist ganz schön eine seltene Klasse zu spielen *lacht*


----------



## likoria (9. März 2010)

Bin auch Tank und mann bekommt manchmal schon viel um die ohren gehaun weil mein vllt 1sek brauch zum antanken und die dmg geilen DDs eh schon 3sekunden vor dir drauf sind und dann heulen kannst keine aggro halten kann verstehen dass da  manchen Tanks den kopf platzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deon172 (9. März 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> ....
> Vor allem wenn man eine wirklich ersetzbare Klasse vertritt.



Zeter! Mordio! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wir sind NICHT ersetzbar! Schurken sind....

Moment. Wir sind ja wirklich die einzigen DD's, die sich anstrengen müssen, um heutzutage Aggro zu bekommen ( und zu halten ) .

Und: So leid es mir tut, hat Zazuu sogar recht.

Ich kenne keinen Schurken, der dir nicht auf Wunsch SH auf Cooldown hält.... und sei es nur, um dann zu FoK'ken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Da ich selbst lange Zeit getankt habe, kenn' ich die Marotten der DD's.


btw. habt Ihr mich grad auf ne super Geschäftsidee gebracht:

"Jedes Mal, wenn ich Schurkenhandel nutzen muss, um einen DD zu retten, kostet das denjenigen 10g... 5 für den Tank, 5 für mich...."

alternativ kann der DK gern mal reppen gehen ^^


----------



## LingLing85 (9. März 2010)

Ja, ich bin sehr frech mit meinem Tankadin weil ich dem pullenden Fury nix weggespottet hab und er plötzlich im Dreck lag =)


----------



## Wildfeuer (9. März 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wie schon angesprochen wurde:
> 
> Ich tanke, sehe das der Heal nurnoch 10% mana hat, halte an und werde angemotzt unzwar vom heal!!



Oh kenne ich zu gut man meint es nur gut und dan das.
Ich kann dazu noch ne kleine geschichte erzählen dabei:
Als Grube und diese Random Gruppe suche neu kamm war ich in einer gruppe mit 2 Priester (einer Heiler anderer Schatten) ein Schurke und Jäger
Da monzte die ganze zeit der Heiler das ich nicht so lahm machen sollte ect. und ich kannte die Ini noch nicht.
Dan bin ich ausgerasstet und monzte ich ihn an er soll die klappe halten und Schaden machen ... najaich habe nicht viel darüber nach gedacht und er ging dan raus.

Aber wirklich wen man sich so was liest Tanks werden frech?!......? Was sollte man sich als Tank dabei denken? Die Bessere überschrift wäre Werden DDs immer Netter? Oder Schlucken Heiler Speed?

Bitte ich glaube der Themen ersteller hatte noch nie nen Tank ernsthaft gespielt und ist sicher einer dieser Roxxor DDs die nie auf Omen schauen.

Das ist meine Meinung dazu!


----------



## Thufeist (9. März 2010)

*  Tanks werden frech?!*
Ganz klar *NEIN*..

Tanken ist so ziemlich der undankbarste Job in WoW den es gibt.
Stellt man sich eine Randomgruppe zusammen wo so ziemlich KEINER auch nur im entferntesten
mal etwas von Fokus gehört hat, ist trotzdem der Tank schuld, da er ja keine Aggro halten könne.
Und dann darf man sich auch noch anhören das man die Mobs doch makieren soll.
Sorry, aber wohin führt das wenn man es nicht mal selbstständig schafft von 3 Mobs das richtige
zu fokusieren?!
Dafür gibt es von Blizzard sogar eine Taste die man sich belegen könnte.

Ich bin gerne Tank, keine Frage, aber wenn ich mich dann in jeder Randomgruppe wegen einem Splitter flamen lassen
darf weil ich auf DD Platte mit würfel, da ich vielleicht auch gerne mal etwas mehr Schaden jenseits der 3000er
Grenze machen möchte und nicht nur tanken mag, dann verlässt mich irgendwann auch das
*Tank aus Überzeugung* gefühl.


----------



## Leetas (9. März 2010)

Hmmmmm, also ich kenne sowas überhaupt nicht, ich habe mit meinem Krieger meist DD gespielt. Als ich dann doch mal auf Tank ging war mein Equip natürlih auch sehr schlecht, trotzdem scheine ich eine Art......Begabung zum tanken zu haben, das meine ich zum einen, weil ich es tatsächlich gut kann und zum anderen weil ich mir nochniemals sowas anhören musste von irgendjemandem.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (9. März 2010)

Ich bin ma so dreist, mich als DD persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen (an denjenigen, der sagte, DDs ordneteten sich nicht unter etc....weiß leider nimmer, wers war)....
Meine persönliche Instanzen-Hirarchie:
Tank
Healer
die 2 anderns DDs und ich

Sollten die 2 andern DDs solche Sozialkomeptenzvollpfosten sein, setz ich mich in meiner Hirarchie auch mal über die Beiden.
Der Tank hat das Sagen! Wenn du 10000 mal besser bist als der Tank und theoretisch 10000k DPS fahren könntest, aber weißt, dass der Tank da die Aggro nich hält: Fahr den Schaden runter! Denn er ist der Typ, der die ganze Zeit von dem riesen Vieh da vorne auf die Fresse bekommt! Wenn du auf Schmerzen stehst, klau die Aggro! Wenn nicht, lass es!
Der Heiler ist der komische Typ, der für die grünen Zahlen auf deinem Bildschirm sorgt und dafür sorgt, dass das grüne Bälkchen schön voll ist (vorausgesetzt er ist ein guter Healer...wobei ich als Healer auch keinen DD heilen würd, der sich zu Schade is, mal den Schaden für den Tank ein wenig runterzudrehn und deshalb Aggro zieht). Wenn das Bälkchen leer ist, bist du tot! Also, verkack es dir nich mit dem Heiler!

Doof nur, wenn die Tanks solche dummen "CHAAAAAARGE!!"Voll-"Horts" (hrhrhrhr) sind....dann bin ich auch schnell mal wieder aus der Gruppe drausen.
Auch, wenn der Tank einen der DDs anmault, weil dieser angeblich zu wenig Schaden fährt. Wie hier schon gesagt wurde: Es sind 3 DDs in der Gruppe. Bei einem macht das nix aus. Auch bei 2 DDs, die keine drölfzigzillionen DPS fahrn, würds mir persönlich nix ausmachen. Letzten Endes kommts doch drauf an, dass der Boss leigt! Ob das in 3, in 5, oder in 10 Minuten geschieht, ist doch egal! Wenn ich halt nur wenig Zeit hab, dann geh ich evtl. mal nich in ne Instanz, sondern Farm en paar Mats, level nen Twink oder unterhalt mich nett mit meiner Gilde und schrei nich in der Instanz "GOGOGO!!!! SANDMÄNNCHEN IS GLEICH ZU ENDE!!!! MEINE MUM CASTET "STECKERZIEHER DER ERZEUGERIN" WENN ICH NICH IN 5 MINUTEN INS BETT GEH!!!!!111einself"


----------



## Gerti (9. März 2010)

Thufeist schrieb:


> *Tanks werden frech?!*
> Ganz klar *NEIN*..
> 
> Tanken ist so ziemlich der undankbarste Job in WoW den es gibt.
> ...



DD ist der undankbarste Job. Überall heulen Tanks und Heiler über die achso schlimmen DD und fangen an alles zu verallgemeinern. Jeder DD ist scheinbar unfreundlich, asozial und hat keinerlei Klassenverständnis. Dabei sind es die DD, die bei den meisten Bossen noch am meisten leisten müssen. Zumindest mehr als Tanks.


----------



## Ciliu (9. März 2010)

Die Tanks werden (ich mit einbegriffen) nur nach 6 Jahren WoW so frech wie alle anderen schon lange sind. Liebe Grüße


----------



## el-boom (9. März 2010)

es gibt freche Tanks, es gibt freche Heals, es gibt freche DD's. Es Gibt Tanks die würfeln auf DD Equip, es gibt heals die auf DD Equip würfeln.



gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben, man begnegt halt nur mehreren durch das tool


----------



## Ciliu (9. März 2010)

Die Tanks (mich mit einbegriffen) werden nur so frech wie alle anderen schon 6 Jahre lang sind. Liebe Grüße..


----------



## Treni (9. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> DD ist der undankbarste Job. Überall heulen Tanks und Heiler über die achso schlimmen DD und fangen an alles zu verallgemeinern. Jeder DD ist scheinbar unfreundlich, asozial und hat keinerlei Klassenverständnis. Dabei sind es die DD, die bei den meisten Bossen noch am meisten leisten müssen. Zumindest mehr als Tanks.



lol... selten so gelacht!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (9. März 2010)

@Gerti: Wir müssen gucken, dass wir die Aggro nich klauen, aus dem AoE rausrennen, trotzdem noch unsre 1000000k DPS fahrn,....
Die Tanks hingegen müssen im Prinzip "nur" die Aggro halten. Trotzdem: DDs sind schneller ersetzt als Tanks. Deswegen ist es so wichtig wenigstens ein wenig Respekt und Manieren an den Tag zu legen. Meiner Meinung nach sogar wichtiger als die 1000k DPS. Wenn ich mich wie das größte Arschloch der World of Warcraft verhalte, wird man mich so schnell nicht wieder mitnehmen, ergo komm ich nicht an gutes Equip, ergo wird das nix mit den 1000k DPS.

Aber DD is schon ein ziemlich undankbarer Job...
Du fährst viel Schaden, klaust Aggro, es gibt nen Wipe--->du bist schuld
Du passt auf deine Aggro auf, fährst weniger Schaden---> "Ey mach ma mehr DPS du Nap!" -.-.-.-.-.-.-

Tanks hams halt aber auch nich unbedingt leichter....Größtenteils, weil es außer den netten/sozialen/hilfsbereiten DDs auch noch die AKs gibt (AK = Arschlochkind)....Aber die gibts bei jeder Klasse. Ob das AK vorm Bildschirm Tank spielt, seinen Schurken-Twink auspackt oder seinen lvl 20 Healer durch low-inis levelt. Es ist immernoch der selbe Spieler, das selbe Arschlochkind....

In dem Sinne, an alle DDs, Tanks und Healer aus Leidenschaft: Zeigt ein Herz...auch für die andern Klassen <3


PS: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe das Smiley xDDDDD 
/target IE
/fauchen
/target Firefox
/schnurren


----------



## Latharíl (9. März 2010)

eben mim mage erlebt:

ich hab am trash schwerter geskillt, da kam vom tank "ey der mage macht voll wenig dmg, entweder der reißt sich zusamen oder fliegt"
ich mein, ich war anwesend, weder afk oder so, da kann man mit mir auch reden und nicht mit "der mage macht"
beim boss stand ich dann- mit allen cds un so schmu als arkan- mit 13k dps da-> tank: "ey was soll die scheiße? wie soll ich da aggro halten?" und ich wurde gekickt...
olé olé die seite gibts auch....so viel zum thema tanks werden frech und/oder tanks sind arm dran >.<


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (9. März 2010)

@Latharíl: Sehr schönes Beispiel für meinen Beitrag oben drüber =)....leider -.-


----------



## KodiakderBär (9. März 2010)

ich spiele sowohl dd als auch tank  wobei ich mit meinem teeddy nur tanke meist bekomm ich gute gruppen wos keine probleme gibt
hin u wieder sinn dann ein oder zwei dds dabei die bisl schnell  bisl viel damage machen (die ersten zwei arkanschläge sin beinah durch da hab ich einen prankenhieb gemacht) und so da bring ich gern den spruch aggroo is zwar nich episch aber beim aufheben gebunden:-)) lass mich das nächste mal wenigstens ne halbe sekunde antanken.  meist klappts ab dann prima wenn nich naja notfalls schafts man meist allein mitm heiler nur ganz selten treff ich auf gruppen wo ma sich denkt  niemals wieder

einma burg utgard hc komme schon als ersatz für wenn rein  im drachen raum brauch ma ja nich jeden drachen klatschen lass also an der seite einen stehen  pull die 3er gruöppe dadrin un was amcht der heiler -.- gedankenschlag auf den drachen denn ich ausgelassen hab un beschwert sich dann das er stirbt un seine beiden gilden freunde meinten auch toter heiler = schlechter tank naja irgen wann ahtte ich die fresse von deren andauerndem pullen so leit das ich gegangen bin

anderes ma war mit meinem schami(dd) in hdr rein wieder als ersatz man tank un heiler kammen aus einer gilde rest random waren schon beim letzten "boss"  ging los un wurde ein wipe weil der tank der meinung war das man die adds direkt bei arthas tanken musste(ja der nettte debuff von arthi gabs scho) wurde natürlich ein totaler wipe. als wir wieder drin waren meckerten heiler un tank los was wir doch für totale pve-b00ns und für luschen doch währen da wir so wenig schaden gemacht hätten(wie gesagt wir dds waren so klug nicht bei arthas zu stehen) wurden als movement krüppel und so weiter betitelt naja wir dds haben dann einfahc solange gestreikt(im warsten sinne des wortes) bis der tank endlich es auf der reihe bekamm die mops an der eiswand zu tanken. einer der dds ging wir waren wieder in der suche un ein neuer heiler kamm rein der bisherige machte eule un die beiden haben uns schön weiter geflamed, als die letzte mauer gefallen war lag die eule im reck weil die auf einen grade erst ankommende mop zuviel aggroo gemacht hatte und ich dachte mir sei so nett poste recount dps
eule platz 4 knapp über 1k tank bisl mehr wobei ein pala tank wenn er viele mops tankteigentlich auch inzwischen locker seine 2 oder 3 k schafft^^ hab die danach noch fix auf igno gepackt un bin gegangen ach ja die beiden haben beim endboss noch geninjalootet un sin dann erst gegangen haben gewartet bis alle gier auf alles geklickt hatten un habne dann alles bedarft^^

gibt immer beide seiten schlchte tanks schlechte heiler schlechte dds mich bezahlen lassen für ne hero oder sonst was würd ich nich bei sachen für dd equip  wenn ich als tank drin bin würd ich immer erst fragen 

ingesammt würd ich sagen wie immer gibs ne kleine handvoll vollpfosten und den großen rest vernünftiger spieler


----------



## nemø (9. März 2010)

Ich bin Tank/DD
Ich würfel Bedarf auf Tank/DD wenn ich was davon brauch
ich würfel auf Kugeln Bedarf
ich habe 8k DPS Imba-eulen und was nich ans , die mir die Aggro nehmen, weil ich grade mal n Itemschnitt von 211 habe udn nur 1,7 k fahre, gesehen
ich habe die kennengelernt, die dann auf 5 k DPS runterschrauben , wenn man sie drauf anspricht, das man doch bitte tanken möchte
ich habe die kennengelernt die die Gruppe dann verlassen
ich habe Ninjas mit 800 dps und lila equip gesehen, die so aud follow nur ihre instant-aoe's verballern 
ich tanke gerne
ich mach gerne schaden
ich finde das in Ordnung, es gibt solche und solche
ich habs eilig und der boss liegt...und meine rüstung wird schon an manchen plätzen gelb , dann würfel ich auch bedarf auf grüne stoffhosen des wals
Ich bin nicht Frech, ich sag aber, wenn einer schei*e baut oder nichts macht


----------



## IceAngel84 (9. März 2010)

Ich bin auch Tank und es ist echt schwer eine normale gruppe zu bekommen es wird immer einen geben der alles besser weiss, oder DDs dennen es nicht schnell genug geht, wenn es jemanden nicht passt wie man Tankt oder in bezug auf die Heiler Heilt oder wie oft jemand Mana Tankt oder ganz einfach keine Zeit hat soll ein anderes Spiel spielen oder keine Inis gehen bzw selbst mal Tanken / Heilen.


----------



## Hallöle (9. März 2010)

hallöle 

also mein senf dazu,
ich persönlich lass mich fürs tanken nicht bezahlen. kann aber nachvollziehen dass manche tanks "SCHMERZENSGELD" für beleidigungen von völlig abgedrehten hirnlos draufhinhämmerden dds kassieren. ( von den repkosten für unnötige wipes mal völlig abgesehen ) was ich da schon erlebt habe ist wiklich kein spass. für manch einen dd scheint es schon eine zumutung zu sein 5 sek zu warten bis der tank irgendeine aktion durchführt ( von antanken will ich erst gar nicht reden ) man ist noch keine sek in grp da geht das ogog ...alles pullen...fremdmarkieren....2. und 3 mop/gruppen fremdpullen auch schon los. 
man kann als tank manchmal wirklich nur noch die notbremse ziehn und aus gruppe gehen, wobei diese dds dann noch nicht mal begreifen ( trotz vorheriger ankündigung und aufforderung vernünftig zu spielen ) warum man die gruppe verlässt und anschliesend im handelschannel rumflamen.
gottseidank gibts aber auch viele supergruppen mit 1a mitspielenden klasse dds , sonst hätt ich das tanken längst völlig aufgegeben und würde nur noch meine eule oder als fury spielen.


----------



## Fearforfun (9. März 2010)

Ich spiele selbst Tank und was ich da schon beobachtet habe treibt *mir *die tränen in die augen,es ist so das sich viele DD's und Heiler darüber aufregen wie *dickhäutig*,*arrogant* wir sind und vorallem das wir beim gruppen pull auf *speed* zu sein scheinen und sich diese drei "Attribute" wohl auch noch mit dem Item Lvl steigern, dabei wird gerne folgendes übersehen: 

- Wir müssen *Dickhäutig* sein da wir nahezu für jeden fehler bei einem boss verantwortlich gemacht werden können, ziehen die DD's aggro --> Tank schuld, stirbt der Tank ---> Tank schuld, wird ein boss nicht erklärt ---> Tank schuld, macht der Boss irgend eine Fähigkeit durch die die Gruppe stirbt ist der Tank sowieso schuld; dazu kommt nach das immer mehr bosse als Herausfoderung für Tanks designt werden bei Heigan zB durften wir dauer laufen und wehe wir bekammen es nicht auf die Reihe, das dann in der Lauf phase die hälfte der DD's gestorben sind war völlig normal schließlich ist das Laufen in der Phase dann aufeinmal _besonders _schwer ^^ 
Als wir gestern auch noch angefangen haben bei Lord Mag'kar das sich alle in die Hitbox stellen wodurch nur die Tank beim Feuer laufen müssen dafür aber alle 3 sekunden und dabei bloß nicht zu weit außeinander kommen sonst wipe hab ich mich ernsthaft gefragt ob ich den Boss bald allein machen soll fehlt ja nur noch das mein Ghul die Stacheln runter hauen soll oder so... 

- Wir sind* Arrogant *ja ich gebs zu ich reg mich über jeden verdammten noob in einer gruppe auf, 
*aber* wieso? Wir Tanks werden doch regelrecht in die arroganz getrieben wir sind unerlässlich für jede gruppe und keiner wagt es uns zu kicken, wir wissen genau das es nur wenig Tanks gibt und nutzen das natürlich aus, dazu kommt noch das als Tanks fast nur die guten spieler überleben da man eh alles alleine machen darf und an einem das scheitern oder der Erfolg der gruppe liegt und ich weiß das ich viele Hero inni bosse alleine machen kann - als blut dk geht das wirklich - wieso sollte man da nicht arrogant werden? 

- Wir sind beim gruppen pullen auf *speed* weil die gruppe sich über jede wartezeit aufregt und an der Dauer der instanz der skill des Tanks festgemacht wird, und sind wir zu langsam ist nen DD schneller, aber wehe der stirbt dann, dann gibt es Flames das einem die Augen anfangen weh zu tun vom lesen der flames, noch schlimmer ist es aber wenn wir sterben weil wir beim pullen so schnell waren und es nen wipe gibt, dann kann man sich ne woche krank melden - begründung folgeschäden durch flames wie noobig man doch ist.


----------



## CunChild (9. März 2010)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht !!
Das alles gehört doch bald der Vergangenheit an !!
Mit dem neuen Addon fällt die Verteidigungswertung weg, so können alle die platte tragen tanken........
Dann gibt es keinen Tank mangel mehr und auch nicht mehr das rumgeweine das es zu wenig Tanks gibt!

Da werden sich einige wundern wie gut es war als es noch richtige Tanks gab !
Es gibt bisher selten schlechte Tanks, es gibt nur schlechte DD die nicht wissen wann sie ihren Dmg einstellen müssen um keinen Aggro zu bekommen.
Aber mit dem neune Addon wird sich einiges hier ändern und ich denke mal nicht gerade zum vorteil, wenn hobby Tanks am werk sind.
Und einfach die GRP zu verlassen wird nicht mehr mit 15 Min Auszeit bestraft sondern mit 30 Min!!!
Somit werden wieder Stammgruppen sich zusammen finden, und die inis und Raids Clearn.

Aber Blizzard hat ja schon so öft in die Schei..e gegriffen und das spiel kaputt gemacht, da kommt es auf das eine oder andere nicht mehr an.


----------



## magnagore (9. März 2010)

Ich würde gern mal eine allgemeine Frage stellen,an alle DD`s und Heals in WOW!
Welchen Tank nehmt ihr lieber mit in ein/e Ini/Raid???
ACHTUNG......!
Tank 1 : GS 5k+ 46-52k life unbuffed...........oder
Tank 2 : GS 5k+ 36-40k life unbuffed

Freue mich ernsthaft über euere antworten!


PS:Spiele als Main selbst Tank GS 5k+!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wird sich zeigen wer Ahnung hat und wer nicht.......(nur für die,die keine Ahnung vom Tanken haben)!!!


----------



## Neonlicht (9. März 2010)

Also ich hatte mit meinen Dudud Heal letztens auch eine ärgeliche Situation (ok mein dudu is erst lvl 64 aber trotzdem).
Wollte nen bisschen in ner Instanz lvln und hab per Suchtul ne rnd Gruppe gesucht, invite kam nach 5 sec: Tiefensumpf
Dacht mir, ok die is leicht und gibt schnell viel Exp. Tank und DD's sahen für ihr level recht ordentlich aus.

Der erste Boss lag, soweit alles super, mein Baum hält mittels Hots und heals alles hoch, sterben also zu 95% ausgeschlossen. Dann leavt aber urplötzich ein DD.
Neuer DD ist schnell gefunden, aber der Tank wollte nicht warten. Wir hatten am Anfang der Ini nicht alle Mobs gekillt sodass der DD einmal gestorben ist
und wieder reinlaufen musste. Als ich den Tank wiederholt angesprochen habe er solle auf den DD warten, ignorierte er dies immernoch. Nach weiteren 100 vergeblichen Versuchen
ihn zum Warten zu überreden, habe ich gesagt das er warten soll und ich ihn nicht heile wenn er so fröhlich weiterpullt. 
Daraufhin der Tank, ich bin Tank ohne mich schafft ihr das nicht. 3 Sekunden später haut er ab, weil ich habe ja heal eingestellt.
Die ini haben wir zu 4. weitergemacht und irgendwann kam auch noch neuer Tank rein, also trotzdem fertig geworden.

Ich finde so ein Verhalten sehr unfair, nur weil eine Rolle wichtig ist heißt das nicht das man nicht warten muss.
Besonders im Endcontent sind solche Sitiuationen, welche ich mit meinem Main schon in Raids und Heros erlebt habe, extrem ärgelich und nervenaufreibend.


----------



## Karius (9. März 2010)

Irgendwie mutiert das Ganze hier zu einem richtigen Nerdragethread. :/


----------



## Gromolp (9. März 2010)

1. ich bin tank!!! ich würde sowas niemals tun.
2.aber hab sowas ähnliches mal bei nem dd gemerkt.  der hat bedarf auf ein tank-schwert gemacht. nur weil er manchmal tankt. ich war aber der tank in der gruppe. als er mir das gab meint er das wäre doch asozial.


----------



## CunChild (9. März 2010)

magnagore schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal eine allgemeine Frage stellen,an alle DD`s und Heals in WOW!
> Welchen Tank nehmt ihr lieber mit in ein/e Ini/Raid???
> ACHTUNG......!
> Tank 1 : GS 5k+ 46-52k life unbuffed...........oder
> ...




Wenn du nur mach Werten gehts, bist du nicht anderes wie die meisten die nur auf GS schauen !
Ich bin Tank und heal und ich nehme aich den schlechteren Tank mit. Der hat vieleicht sogar mehr Skill als der mit besseren Werten.
Außerdem merkt man das du vergessen hast, " jeder fängt mal klein an"
Komischer weise vergessen das 70 - 80 % der Spieler !!


----------



## Karius (9. März 2010)

magnagore schrieb:


> Welchen Tank nehmt ihr lieber mit in ein/e Ini/Raid???
> ACHTUNG......!
> Tank 1 : GS 5k+ 46-52k life unbuffed...........oder
> Tank 2 : GS 5k+ 36-40k life unbuffed



Lol, dafür hast du dir extra einen neuen buffed Account erstellt. ^^
Zumindest musste ich schmunzeln.


----------



## Gerti (9. März 2010)

magnagore schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal eine allgemeine Frage stellen,an alle DD`s und Heals in WOW!
> Welchen Tank nehmt ihr lieber mit in ein/e Ini/Raid???
> ACHTUNG......!
> Tank 1 : GS 5k+ 46-52k life unbuffed...........oder
> ...



Tank 1


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (9. März 2010)

Klar es gibt Tanks die wirklich frech werden, weil sie instant ne neue Gruppe finden können
Aber Tanken ist wirklich sehr undankbar-vor allem da es dank mancher Leute auch keine neuen tanks geben wird.

Ich war neulich mit meinem pala in Turm utgard hero. Mein Equip besteht aus 200er heroitems und ein paar teilen aus pdc/pdc hc (war als healer drin). 
Am Anfang hab ich im Chat gesagt dass ich nochnicht sogut equipt bin und noch zimlich unerfahren bin (hab mit anfang 70 lediglich ein bisschen getankt).
Bei den ersten mobgruppen haben die DDs (alle mit T9markenequip) natürlich nicht auf die Aggro geachtet und gleich alles rausgehauen...muss ja schnell gehen>.<
Ich habe sie nochmal darauf hingewiesen dass ich nicht erfahren bin und sie auf aggro achten sollten.
Daraufhin wurde ich erstmal von einem der dds angeflamt dass man mit itemlvl 200er items und ein paar 219er teilen nochnicht heroready ist und was mir einfällt mich als tank zu melden weil ich ja nur (glaub 26k hp) hab.
Ich wies ihn darafhin dass man die instanzen früher mit full item lvl 200(oder schlechter) und weniger hp ohne besagten T10 healer geschafft hat. Daraufhin flamte er mich und verlies die Gruppe (wir haben natürlich schnell einen neuen gefunden)

Also dass der "WoW-Nachwuchs" nicht tanken will kann ich gut verstehen solang man neue tanks nicht ein bisschen unterstützt.


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. März 2010)

Ich hatte vor einen ganz langen Beitrag zu schreiben, aber ich machs zum Wohle der meißten Leser einfach mal kurz:

Jede Spieler-Rolle kann scheiße bauen. Und wenns mir zu bunt wird, geh ich. In letzter Zeit läuft nur leider soviel schief, dass meine persönliche Toleranz-Grenze sinkt... und sinkt... und sinkt.

In diesem Sinne: schlagt euch nicht zu sehr die Köpfe ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (9. März 2010)

magnagore schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal eine allgemeine Frage stellen,an alle DD`s und Heals in WOW!
> Welchen Tank nehmt ihr lieber mit in ein/e Ini/Raid???
> ACHTUNG......!
> Tank 1 : GS 5k+ 46-52k life unbuffed...........oder
> ...



tank 1 avoid wird überbewertet


----------



## Zazuu (9. März 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Wo ist das Beispiel behindert?
> Es spiegelt auf überspitzte Weise das da was man tun sollte/kann (als dd) Den Rat zu befolgen ist auf jeden Fall eher von Erfolg gekröhnt als hier im Forum gegen Tanks & Heals zu wettern.
> Vor allem wenn man eine wirklich ersetzbare Klasse vertritt.




Ok.. "Behindert" war echt bissi übertrieben, aber trotzdem gehört so ein Beispiel hier nicht hin.
Außerdem finde ich, man kann in so einem Forum ruhig die nachteile einer Klasse oder dem Menschen der diese bestimmte Klasse spielt aufzählen.
Die Tatsache das sich Heals oder Tanks besonderer fühlen als DDs, ist nicht dahin geredet sondern meiner Meinung fakt.
Das kann man auch an deinem letzten Satz sehn und auch spüren denn in mir brodelt es ein bissen wenn ich das lese... IHR seid auch ersetzbar nicht nu DDs...




Treni schrieb:


> lol... selten so gelacht!



Ich auch über dich...
Dein Beitrag konntest du dir sparen denn er hat recht






nemø schrieb:


> Ich bin Tank/DD
> Ich würfel Bedarf auf Tank/DD wenn ich was davon brauch
> ich würfel auf Kugeln Bedarf
> ich habe 8k DPS Imba-eulen und was nich ans , die mir die Aggro nehmen, weil ich grade mal n Itemschnitt von 211 habe udn nur 1,7 k fahre, gesehen
> ...



 Du bist Gott


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
Nein du bist ein Egoist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ein perfektes Beispiel wie wow heut zu tage läuft.
Jeder denkt an sich, ein jeder gegen jeden und nicht wie früher ein miteinander.
Echt schade wie sich das entwickelt hat


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuzur (9. März 2010)

Tja, was soll man als Tank zu so einem Thema sagen?

Wenn ich online bin, frage ich in der Gilde ob wer in eine Zufallsinze mit will. Die restlichen freien Plätze werden mit Randoms gefüllt.
Und ganz ehrlich, mich interessiert nur noch wer Heiler ist und wie gut sie/er ist.
Die DD´s können auf sich selbst aufpassen wenn sie Ahnung vom Spiel haben. Der Heiler ist für mein Überleben wichtig - also pass ich auf ihn auf und spreche mich ggf. mit ihm ab.

Ich lasse mich nicht bezahlen, verlange nichts und frage vor jedem Loot in Inzen, bevor ich Bedarf würfel. In Raids sollte es eh einen PM geben.

Wenn irgendwer mitten im Run meint er muss weg... bitteschön... Ersatz ist schnell gefunden! Besonders bei DD´s.

Für die, die es noch nicht wissen: Als Tank hat man zu 99% genau 5 Sekunden Wartezeit beim Dungeonfinder. Man hat also effektiv NULL Wartezeit (ist zumindest bei mir so). Da kann man es sich locker leisten das Tempo vorzugeben.

Ich lasse mich nicht drängeln wenn ich keinen Bock auf Schnell habe. Wer´s nicht mag läuft halt vor und stirbt - da bin ich leidenschaftslos.


----------



## Neonlicht (9. März 2010)

Also ich hatte mit meinem Hexer GS 5100+ in eine Gruppe gekommen wo keiner nen GS über 3300 hatte. Lief trotzdem super in der Hero. Hab zwar aggro bekommen, aber die kriegt man als Hexer mit destroskillung ja schnell. Aber der Tank und der Heal haben ganze arbeit geleistet. Im Kampf Aderlass? bei einigen t9/t10 heilern unmöglich der kleine heiler mit seinem größtenteils aus Nonhero stammenden Items hat mich hochgehalten und den tank natürlich auch. Der Tank hielt bei den Bossen die aggro obwohl ich meinen Schaden nicht eingeschrenkt hab, na gut die letzten 10k konnt er meistens nicht mehr halten, aber wen stört das? die 10k kann man schnell allein runterhauen, zu 3. gings natürlich noch schneller.

Die Leute, die in Heros abhauen weil der Heiler oder der Tank zu schlecht ist, sind die wahren noobs/idioten/als-was-auch-immer-man-im-moment-beschwimpft-wird-typen.
Also gebt den neueinsteigern und twinks eine Chance, wenns überhaupt nicht läuft kann man immernoch gehen.

Habe GS-Werte nur angegeben um zu verdeutlichen das, die Leute noch nicht lange 80 waren und ein noch nicht so gutes Equip hatten.
Mein GS-Wert dient hier nur als vergleich um zu zeigen, dass der Unterschied zwischen dem Equip doch sehr gewaltig war.


----------



## Datteldurst (9. März 2010)

Ich finde jeder tank hat ein Recht auf seine Ausrüstung zum DD, wie soll er diese denn anders bekommen.
Es macht sicher keinen Spaß immer tank spielen zu müssen.
Unverschämt ist es ja das ein tank z.B. Geld verlangt, weil er denkt das es nicht soviele tanks gibt, kann ich ja abräumen.
Dies ist irrelevant.


----------



## Thuzur (9. März 2010)

magnagore schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal eine allgemeine Frage stellen,an alle DD`s und Heals in WOW!
> Welchen Tank nehmt ihr lieber mit in ein/e Ini/Raid???
> ACHTUNG......!
> Tank 1 : GS 5k+ 46-52k life unbuffed...........oder
> ...




Gearscore? Was ist Gearscore? Braucht das wer? Ich nicht!
Ahnung hat der, der den Boss gelegt hat und nicht Dauerwiped!
Wen ich mitnehme? Meine Gildenfreunde natürlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (9. März 2010)

Ich weiß echt nicht was ihr habt?

Wenn ich mindestens 8/10 rnd grp hören muss:

- go

- lol 35k life

- nicht critimmun (obwolh doch)

- halts maul und tank endlich als reaktion auf "wer ein mob pullt darf aggro behalten"

- go

- "hi" von mir ..........................stille..............immer noch stille...................."go"


Was erwartet ihr da von den Tanks? Wir sind auch ziemlich gut darin, Rosetten zu sein, glaubt mir.


----------



## Korgor (9. März 2010)

Geht ganz einfach:

Ich geh als Tank in eine Rnd Inz. (daily hc für die 2 Marken), wenn einer meint mich dumm anmachen
zu können, dann lass ich den entweder gnadenlos verrecken oder ich leave einfach die Gruppe.
Wobei das 2te am schlimmsten ist, da sie erstmal wieder nen Tank finden müssen.
Ich mein, wenn dich n DD dumm anmacht dann nur weil sie aggro haben.

Und wie heißt es noch gleich:

Tanks können keine aggro verlieren, die DD´s können sie dem Tank nur klauen.
Und mit so einer Aussage zum DD sagt der erstmal garnix mehr oder nur n mimimi.

Dann zum Thema Tanks und Hure:
Das Thema kann nur auf dem eigenen Server auftreten, da dich die Leute fragen ob du mitwillst.
Ich lehne da dankend ab, da ich auf Gold von anderen nicht angewiesen bin.



> Tank 1 : GS 5k+ 46-52k life unbuffed...........oder
> Tank 2 : GS 5k+ 36-40k life unbuffed


Ganz klar, Tank 1.
Dieser sockelt zwar stur auf Ausdauer hat aber nen Cap von ~60%
Rechnung: (mein Tank z.B.)

Verteidigung: _566 (6,64%)
_

Ausweichen: _28.39%_

Parieren: _22.88%_
---------------------------------
= 57,91%ige Chance, vom Gegner nicht getroffen zu werden.
Zudem habe ich noch unbuffed _46026 Life_


----------



## juri94 (9. März 2010)

Also ich hab bemerkt, dass auf meinem Server sogenannte "Rent an Tank" Dienste angeboten werden, weiß nich, ob ihr das kennt aber da bieten (meist sehr gute) Tanks an in kurzerzeit durch Hc Inis mit den jeweiligen "Kunden" zu gehen für ca 20g pro run. Oberflächlich betrachtet ist das eine frechheit, aber da in WoW sowieso sehr viel finanzieller Geist steckt: Warum nicht??
Ich spiele auch Tank, würde so etwas selbst nicht anbieten, aber mit meinem Hexer Twink wenn ich mal nicht so viel Zeit hab und nicht 30min Auf Rnd Hero Inv warten kann, kann ich mir gut vorstellen sowas mal zu beanspruchen.


----------



## magnagore (9. März 2010)

Ok....ich merke schon bereits nach nichtmal 15 min wartezeit,daß (wie zu erwarten) 99% von euch nur das kürzel "GS" gelesen haben!!!
Hatte bei meinem ersten Beitrag EXTRA nicht erwähnt,daß ich absolut kein GS Fan bin und garantiert auch niemals werde!!!!
EIN EINZIGER kümmerlicher Leser hat die Frage direkt verstanden!!!!......dessen antwort darauf war allerdings nicht die eines Tanks oder Heals!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fact ist ganz einfachie richtigen Stats....kombiniert mit ein klein wenig Movement.......einem halbwegs guten Auge für das was die anderen treiben(Überblick behalten) und Aggro halten!!!!(Die Heals werde dankbar sein) und ihr kommt halbwegs unbeschadet durch ALLES durch!!!
Gilt natürlich nicht für DD pulls!!!

PS: Ihr könnt natürlich auch weiterhin auf Tanks setzen,die absolut ALLES auf Ausdauer sockeln,viel HP haben........und euch einfach nur tot heilen!!!

Denkt mal drüber nach bevor ihr das nächstemal eine ini leavt, nur weil euer erster Blick auf auf die HP des Tanks geht!!!!



MFG


----------



## Fearforfun (9. März 2010)

magnagore schrieb:


> PS: Ihr könnt natürlich auch weiterhin auf Tanks setzen,die absolut ALLES auf Ausdauer sockeln,viel HP haben........und euch einfach nur tot heilen!!!



NIcht die diskusion schon wieder *kotz* das hatten wir schon hundertmal avoid ist für hero innis super und für schlechte heiler (also jetz nicht vom skill sondern vom eq),aber wer high end content machen will und damit mein ich zB Fauldarm 25er Heroic, der muss ausdauer sockeln als wäre er beckolpt. Die Gearscore diskusion hatten wir auch schon tausendmal, natürlich sagt gear score rein *gar nichts* über das können des Spielers aus,aber würdest du einen Tank mit ner gear score von 3800 zB mit nach ICC nehmen wenn wirklich viele bosse liegen sollen? Es ist halt einfach dafür da gleich spieler rauszusuchen die vielleicht kein können haben aber es könnten, könnten sie es können, klar soweit?
Dazu kommt noch das ich als Tank direckt die Gruppe einschätzen kann, wie ist der Heiler?, werden die DD's mir aggro Probleme machen oder kann ich ganz entspannt spielen? etc.
Das es Leute gibt die dieses add on missbrauchen für "lol suchen noch Tank mit gs von 5,9k für vio hero !!111eineinself" ist schade aber das Add-on finde ich persönlich toll auch wenn ich dafür geflamt werde, sowieso mag ich die tief dunkelrote farbe in der meine score angezeigt wird *prahl* XD


----------



## Gerti (9. März 2010)

magnagore schrieb:


> Ok....ich merke schon bereits nach nichtmal 15 min wartezeit,daß (wie zu erwarten) 99% von euch nur das kürzel "GS" gelesen haben!!!
> 
> MFG



1. Ich habe das kürzel "GS" schon zu classic Zeiten gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.Desweiteren habe ich mich für Tank 1 entschieden, da er ich mir gedacht habe: Hmm beide haben den gleichen Skill und wissen, was für Tribute sie brauchen.
Also hat Tank 1 bei weitem besseres Equip als Tank 2.
Da du nur meintest, beide haben nen GS von 5k+ kann der ja von 5k-7k bzw. ins Unendliche gehen.
Also hat bei mir Tank 1 einen GS von 5,8k und der andere Tank nur von 5,1k. Der Ausdauerunterschied kommt also durch das bei weitem bessere Equip zu stande und nicht durch stupides Ausdauer sockeln.

Außerdem war deine Absicht so offensichtlich und daher hab ich halt die Antwort genommen, die du vom "Stam>All-Denkern" erwartest.

Und ja, ich spiele einen Tank, der zwar recht viel Lifer unbuffed hat, jedoch auch auf Avoid achtet.


----------



## nemø (9. März 2010)

Zazuu schrieb:


> Du bist Gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich ........NEIN ! Ich bin wenigstens so cool, am Anfang in der Mitte und am Ende zu buffen, ich sage hallo und tschüss, ich frage nach, ob jeder weiß was zu tun ist und erkläre...ich ich ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. März 2010)

Tanks merken das sie seltener werden, mehr benötigt werden. (Im Dungeonfinder warte ich immer auf einen Tank, Heiler und DD's sind immer vorhanden) Ausserdem werden Tanks bei Fehler öfters massiv gemobbt, man könnte es als heimzahlung und als das 'Recht des Stärkeren' (oder gesuchten?) betrachten


----------



## Vrocas (9. März 2010)

Naja, ich kenne einige Tanks, die total eingebildet sind, so nach dem Motto "Ohne mich läuft doch hier eh nix..." Und die haben dann auch keine probleme einfach mal die Gruppe zu leaven, weil sie wissen, dass sie eh wieder gleich in eine neue rein kommen.
Und ein Tank hat mindestens eine Wartezeit von ~5 Minuten um die richtige Gruppe für die Ini zu finden. Da is das Gear dann auch schnell zusammen gefarmt und man darf dann schon etwas mehr von den Tanks erwarten.

Und die Tanks, die hier bezahlt werden wollen, das ist sowieso die allergrößte frechheit.
Also ich würde nie einen Tank mitnehmen der hier 50 Gold von mir verlangt nur um mal die Spott Taste zu spamen.

Mir ist sowas nur 2 mal passiert, bei denen ich Tanks mitgenommen habe die etwas Gold haben wollen, hab ihnen gesagt sie bekommen das Gold nach der Ini.
Hab sie dann aber gnadenlos verarscht, in der Hoffnung sie lassen den mist schnell sein.

Ich weiß das hört sich jetzt scheiße an, aber gegen Bezahlung zu tanken ist echt das letzte...


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (9. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Tank 1



Ganz klar Tank 2, weil er wahrscheinlich mehr avoid,block usw hat wie Tank 1. 
Tank 1 ist nur gut wenn er ein Druide ist weil die in ICC einen großen Lifepool brauchen, wegen dodge-Debuff.


----------



## Gerti (9. März 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Ganz klar Tank 2, weil er wahrscheinlich mehr avoid,block usw hat wie Tank 1.
> Tank 1 ist nur gut wenn er ein Druide ist weil die in ICC einen großen Lifepool brauchen, wegen dodge-Debuff.



Erklärung meiner Entscheidung ein paar Posts vorher:

"2.Desweiteren habe ich mich für Tank 1 entschieden, da er ich mir gedacht habe: Hmm beide haben den gleichen Skill und wissen, was für Tribute sie brauchen.
Also hat Tank 1 bei weitem besseres Equip als Tank 2.
Da du nur meintest, beide haben nen GS von 5k+ kann der ja von 5k-7k bzw. ins Unendliche gehen.
Also hat bei mir Tank 1 einen GS von 5,8k und der andere Tank nur von 5,1k. Der Ausdauerunterschied kommt also durch das bei weitem bessere Equip zu stande und nicht durch stupides Ausdauer sockeln."


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (9. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Erklärung meiner Entscheidung ein paar Posts vorher:
> 
> "2.Desweiteren habe ich mich für Tank 1 entschieden, da er ich mir gedacht habe: Hmm beide haben den gleichen Skill und wissen, was für Tribute sie brauchen.
> Also hat Tank 1 bei weitem besseres Equip als Tank 2.
> ...



Ich habe aber GS 5,5k genommen also gleiches equip.
Von daher ist die Frage relativ schwachsinnig, weil man es so oder so sehen kann.
Dann würde es für mich so aussehen das Tank 1 Stamina sockelt und Tank 2 auch auf Dodge,parry und block usw achtet.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (9. März 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenne einige Tanks, die total eingebildet sind, so nach dem Motto "Ohne mich läuft doch hier eh nix..." Und die haben dann auch keine probleme einfach mal die Gruppe zu leaven, weil sie wissen, dass sie eh wieder gleich in eine neue rein kommen.
> Und ein Tank hat mindestens eine Wartezeit von ~5 Minuten um die richtige Gruppe für die Ini zu finden. Da is das Gear dann auch schnell zusammen gefarmt und man darf dann schon etwas mehr von den Tanks erwarten.
> 
> Und die Tanks, die hier bezahlt werden wollen, das ist sowieso die allergrößte frechheit.
> ...



Zeig mir mal wie Spott-Taste spamen willst wenn diese auch einen CD hat - you fail ?!
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal ... halten ? Right or wrong ? RIIIIGHT.


----------



## Gerti (9. März 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Ich habe aber GS 5,5k genommen also gleiches equip.
> Von daher ist die Frage relativ schwachsinnig, weil man es so oder so sehen kann.
> Dann würde es für mich so aussehen das Tank 1 Stamina sockelt und Tank 2 auch auf Dodge,parry und block usw achtet.



Er hat geschrieben 5,5k*+*!

Was bedeutet Ende offen und so lässt es meine Interpretation zu.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. März 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenne einige Tanks, die total eingebildet sind, so nach dem Motto "Ohne mich läuft doch hier eh nix..." Und die haben dann auch keine probleme einfach mal die Gruppe zu leaven, weil sie wissen, dass sie eh wieder gleich in eine neue rein kommen.
> Und ein Tank hat mindestens eine Wartezeit von ~5 Minuten um die richtige Gruppe für die Ini zu finden. Da is das Gear dann auch schnell zusammen gefarmt und man darf dann schon etwas mehr von den Tanks erwarten.


wartezeit von mindestens 5min? also ich hab instantinvites selbst wenn ich eine bestimmte hero will.
und die tanks wissen halt das es zuwenig tanks gibt und eine gruppe oft ewig auf nen tank wartet.



> Und die Tanks, die hier bezahlt werden wollen, das ist sowieso die allergrößte frechheit.
> Also ich würde nie einen Tank mitnehmen der hier 50 Gold von mir verlangt nur um mal die Spott Taste zu spamen.


du siehst das etwas falsch. wenns um heros geht bietet der tank an die wartezeit von 15-30min auf null zu reduzieren. und da sind 50g doch wohl in ordnung wenn verzauberer für 2 klicks 10g nehmen, oder?
der tank könnte auch einfach so ne gruppe suchen.



> Mir ist sowas nur 2 mal passiert, bei denen ich Tanks mitgenommen habe die etwas Gold haben wollen, hab ihnen gesagt sie bekommen das Gold nach der Ini.
> Hab sie dann aber gnadenlos verarscht, in der Hoffnung sie lassen den mist schnell sein.


sowas finde ich dann mies. wenn man etwas ausmacht, dann sollte man sich auch dran halten.



> Ich weiß das hört sich jetzt scheiße an, aber gegen Bezahlung zu tanken ist echt das letzte...


wie gesagt geht es in heros dann eher darum die wartezeit auf null zu verkürzen.


für raids ist es wieder etwas anderes.
aber was sind 300g in ner 25er gruppe? das sind pro spieler nichtmal 15g. und dafür müssen sie nicht länger auf einen tank warten. also auch hier nur eine gebühr für verkürzung der suchdauer/wartezeit.
denn wenn der tank selbst noch items aus dem raid braucht, wird er wohl kaum gold verlangen.


----------



## Karius (9. März 2010)

magnagore schrieb:


> Tank 1 : GS 5k+ 46-52k life unbuffed...........oder
> Tank 2 : GS 5k+ 36-40k life unbuffed



Ich bin ja nur ein Mage und hab keine Ahnung vom Tanken, aber nachdem hier so wild diskutiert wird.

- Wieviele Tanks kennt ihr eigenlich so, die 50k+hp UNBUFFED haben?
Warris in ICC laufen mit 45k rum obwohl sie weit über dem Schnitt liegen und komplett auf Ausdauer gesockelt sind. Nun mag die ein oder andere Tankklasse ja noch darüber liegen, aber das werdet ihr, so meine bescheidene 2 Tasten Nichtskönnermeinung, nur selten zu sehen bekommen. 

- Gehts hier nicht um 5er Inis? Bisschen albern was besseres als nen ICC Tank haben zu wollen oder?

- Persönlich heile ich lieber Tanks mit mehr Mitigation als Manalöcher mit grossem Balken, ist aber vielleicht auch Geschmackssache. 

Was mich wundert ist, das nicht einer das Thema zur Sprache gebracht hat. Ihr seid doch angeblich alle Tanks. Liege ich so falsch? Oder übersehe ich irgendetwas? 

Ein normaler Tank würde überhaupt nicht auf solche Werte kommen weil er an allen Caps scheitern würde. Muss man als Tank für 5er völlig overgeared sein um überhaupt eine ernsthafte Erwägung für den Tankslot zu sein?

Sind die 5er Inis tatsächlich für Leute ab Equipstand Mitte ICC gemacht worden? Oder könnten es realtiätsfremde Ansichten sein? 

Fragen über Fragen. Wer kann sie mir beantworten?


----------



## Chillers (10. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nur ein Mage und hab keine Ahnung vom Tanken, aber nachdem hier so wild diskutiert wird.
> 
> - Wieviele Tanks kennt ihr eigenlich so, die 50k+hp UNBUFFED haben?
> Warris in ICC laufen mit 45k rum obwohl sie weit über dem Schnitt liegen und komplett auf Ausdauer gesockelt sind. Nun mag die ein oder andere Tankklasse ja noch darüber liegen, aber das werdet ihr, so meine bescheidene 2 Tasten Nichtskönnermeinung, nur selten zu sehen bekommen.
> ...



Du beantwortest deine Fragen eigentlich selber, so wie du die Fragen stellst.
Aber da du kein *IRONIE* irgendwo gesetzt hast, wirst du bestimmt ernstgemeinte (lach) Antworten bekommen. Ich hoffe nur, es sind nicht zu viele Rüpel darunter. Für dich. Aber denke, kannst das aushalten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (10. März 2010)

Weiß nichtmehr was ich dazu sagen soll ausser, dass ich grade unterm Tisch liege vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Tanks werden nicht frech nur bei denen Fällt es auf, wenn sie mal was sagen einige haben letzenendes Endlich begriffen das ohne sie nichts läuft.
Wie oft kam ich schon als Tank aus einer Inni oder einem Raid raus wo ich mir dachte:"Wär ich doch nur im Sholazarbecken am Erzefarmen geblieben statt mir den geistigen Dünnpfiff von den Leuten anzuhören...."

Das BESTE war in einer ICC 25er Gruppe wo ich mit 52k Life 11%Avoid 21% Parry und 19% Blocken gefragt wurden bin ob ich denn Critimmun sein weil die Heiler es nicht geschafft haben mich hochzuhalten....BEIM ERSTEN BOSS und es war nichtmal ein Heiler der das meinte sondern ein Rnd DD der im Ts mal was sagen wollte.

Also wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen einer Gruppe die mir Gold anbietet oder eine in der ich Gratis tanken soll nehm ich natürlich da wo ich Gold kriege aber darauf besteh ich nicht.

Aber nochwas wenn es einige so stört das ihr Tank nur 30k Life in ihrer ach so wertvollen Hero Inni Zeit hat....dann mietet euch einen bezahlt Gold oder fragt eure Freunde sofern ihr welche habt.


----------



## Der_Rabe (10. März 2010)

Vorab ... nach Seite 3 hab ich aufgehört die Beiträge meiner Vorposter zu lesen und mit einem kurzen Blick auf die letzte Seite bin ich ganz erstaunt, dass die liebe Community es doch immer wieder schafft vom eigentlichen Thema abzuschweifen und auf ihr Lieblingsthema Gearscore zu kommen ...?!

Aber was ich eigentlich loswerden wollte und weswegen ich mir die ganzen Postings nicht weiter reingezogen hab: Der DK schimpft auf den Heal, der Mage motzt weil er Portale machen soll und überhaupt haut ja hier jeder auf den anderen drauf. Und jeder hält sich selbst und seine Spielweise natürlich für vollkommen korrekt ... ja, ne is klar ...

Das es ein Spiel ist, in dem man  z u s a m m e n  spielt, weil man einer Fraktion angehört, ist ja schon vor Jahren auf der Strecke geblieben. Aber wenn man einige Vergleiche hier liest ... Taschengeld ist wie Prostitution ... Tanks mieten wie eine Hure ...

Letztendlich sind wir Spieler dafür verantwortlich was da im Spiel abgeht. Und da jeder nur an seinen eigenen Vorteil denkt - hauptsache schnell voran kommen und dem anderen Spieler nichts gönnen ! Es zählt nicht mehr der gemeinsame Spaß, sondern nur noch *lechz* MEIN persönlicher Gearscore ... ! Bei dem Thema waren die Postings ja. So, und da könnt ihr jetzt weiterschwafeln. Ändern wird sich eh nix!


----------



## Murk (10. März 2010)

4undzwanzig schrieb:


> Ich selber spiele Heiler und habe eine starke Apathie gegenüber Hexern.
> Ich weiß allerdings nicht warum, kann sein dass es an Aderlass liegt, dieses unnötige Verzehr von Leben zugunsten des Manas... idiotisch.
> Jedenfalls heile ich Hexer oft(fast) gar nicht, und freu mich wenn sie auf den Boden liegen. Komischerweise liegt es echt nur an den Hexer, komisch
> 
> ...




Willkommen im Klub.... Als Palaheiler sind mir Hexen die nicht spielen können ein Dorn im Auge, dieses führt meistens dazu das diese Stoffspezi Bodenturnen machen darf.
Es kann nicht sein das man die Hexen voll Leben pumpt und wenn der Kampf beginnt haben einige nur noch 5k Leben und wundern sich warum sie alles von unten begutachten dürfen.
Hexen können Mana auf Kosten von Leben generieren, aber auch Leben generieren - und dieses machen sie nicht.
Wenn man als Heiler die Wahl hat wer dringend Heil benötigt, Tank oder Hexe, denke mal die Wahl stellt sich nicht....

OK, gibt auch einige die diese Marotte nicht haben, und bedeutend besser spielen. Aber viele machen es nicht, also muss man sie dazu erziehen dieses zu lernen.....

Achja, die beste Hexe war als der Tank einen GS haben wollte - Als Antwort kam "Habe das AddOn Gearscorce nicht installiert......"


----------



## Darkdamien (10. März 2010)

um mal wieder auf die frage des TE zurück zu kommen:
tanks die gold wollen würde ich auch nicht nehmen, und werde mit meinem tank twink auch niemals gold verlangen, blödsinn sowas. entweder tanke ich weil ich spaß dran hab oder ich lass es sein.

zu dem mit "auf dd gear würfeln" denke ich, dass es ok ist solange es vorher abgesprochen wird. denn jeder dd fühlt sich verarscht wenn der tank plötzlich auf "sein" gear mitrollt, genauso andersrum würde der tank glauben im wald zu stehn wenn der dd ihm zB das pdc tank trinket wegwürfelt, nachdem er 25 mal in der ini war ^^

was ich aber nicht mehr hören kann ist dieses "wennst dir nicht passt kannst ja gehn" von tanks.
ich starte auch jedesmal umgehend ne ausschlusswahl für denjenigen. ihn wirds zwar nicht so stören zu fliegen weil er so gut wie instant ne neue gruppe hat aber ich brauch mich dann nicht mit solchen bobs abzugeben ;-)


----------



## Karius (10. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nur ein Mage und hab keine Ahnung vom Tanken, aber nachdem hier so wild diskutiert wird.
> 
> - Wieviele Tanks kennt ihr eigenlich so, die 50k+hp UNBUFFED haben?
> Warris in ICC laufen mit 45k rum obwohl sie weit über dem Schnitt liegen und komplett auf Ausdauer gesockelt sind. Nun mag die ein oder andere Tankklasse ja noch darüber liegen, aber das werdet ihr, so meine bescheidene 2 Tasten Nichtskönnermeinung, nur selten zu sehen bekommen.
> ...



Mal angenommen ich liege doch richtig. 

Was bitte ausser Gold sollte die Tanks die Ihr euch erwartet dazu bewegen mit Euch in eine Ini zu gehen?


----------



## Latharíl (10. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Mal angenommen ich liege doch richtig.
> 
> Was bitte ausser Gold sollte die Tanks die Ihr euch erwartet dazu bewegen mit Euch in eine Ini zu gehen?



*auf die uhrzeit guckt*

se...kt *hust*

=)


----------



## Alwina (10. März 2010)

magnagore schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal eine allgemeine Frage stellen,an alle DD`s und Heals in WOW!
> Welchen Tank nehmt ihr lieber mit in ein/e Ini/Raid???
> ACHTUNG......!
> Tank 1 : GS 5k+ 46-52k life unbuffed...........oder
> ...



Für eine HC-Ini schlechtes Beispiel , ein passabler Heiler hält beide Tanks am Leben .
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich den mitnehmen der sich als erstes meldet .

Btw . Wo findet ihr eigentlich alle diese komischen Tanks .
In 5 Jahren WOW kann ich die Tanks die ich am liebsten ....... an 2 Händen abzählen


----------



## Karius (10. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> *auf die uhrzeit guckt*
> 
> se...kt *hust*
> 
> =)



Ich hab die privat motivierbaren geistig aussen vor gelassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (10. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich hab die privat motivierbaren geistig aussen vor gelassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ob dus glaubst oder nich, aber unsre mts lassen sich mit dem spruch "wenns jetzt was wird, hau ich die titten aufn tisch" motivieren...was ich seeehr strange find xD


----------



## blindhai (10. März 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenne einige Tanks, die total eingebildet sind, so nach dem Motto "Ohne mich läuft doch hier eh nix..." Und die haben dann auch keine probleme einfach mal die Gruppe zu leaven, weil sie wissen, dass sie eh wieder gleich in eine neue rein kommen.



Naja sie haben ja Recht...sie finden ja auch sofort wieder Anschluss.




> Hab sie dann aber gnadenlos verarscht, in der Hoffnung sie lassen den mist schnell sein.
> 
> Ich weiß das hört sich jetzt scheiße an, aber gegen Bezahlung zu tanken ist echt das letzte...



Die Zeche zu prellen ist auch schlimm, tut man ebenfalls nicht und ist keinen Deut besser.


----------



## Karius (10. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ob dus glaubst oder nich, aber unsre mts lassen sich mit dem spruch "wenns jetzt was wird, hau ich die titten aufn tisch" motivieren...was ich seeehr strange find xD



Kommt wohl auch drauf an wer das sagt ^^


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nur ein Mage und hab keine Ahnung vom Tanken, aber nachdem hier so wild diskutiert wird.
> 
> - Wieviele Tanks kennt ihr eigenlich so, die 50k+hp UNBUFFED haben?
> Warris in ICC laufen mit 45k rum obwohl sie weit über dem Schnitt liegen und komplett auf Ausdauer gesockelt sind. Nun mag die ein oder andere Tankklasse ja noch darüber liegen, aber das werdet ihr, so meine bescheidene 2 Tasten Nichtskönnermeinung, nur selten zu sehen bekommen.
> ...






Magickevin schrieb:


> Weiß nichtmehr was ich dazu sagen soll ausser, dass ich grade unterm Tisch liege vor lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Der_Rabe schrieb:


> Vorab ... nach Seite 3 hab ich aufgehört die Beiträge meiner Vorposter zu lesen und mit einem kurzen Blick auf die letzte Seite bin ich ganz erstaunt, dass die liebe Community es doch immer wieder schafft vom eigentlichen Thema abzuschweifen und auf ihr Lieblingsthema Gearscore zu kommen ...?!
> 
> Aber was ich eigentlich loswerden wollte und weswegen ich mir die ganzen Postings nicht weiter reingezogen hab: Der DK schimpft auf den Heal, der Mage motzt weil er Portale machen soll und überhaupt haut ja hier jeder auf den anderen drauf. Und jeder hält sich selbst und seine Spielweise natürlich für vollkommen korrekt ... ja, ne is klar ...
> 
> ...






Karius schrieb:


> Mal angenommen ich liege doch richtig.
> 
> Was bitte ausser Gold sollte die Tanks die Ihr euch erwartet dazu bewegen mit Euch in eine Ini zu gehen?






Latharíl schrieb:


> *auf die uhrzeit guckt*
> 
> se...kt *hust*
> 
> =)



That's how it goes!

ich weiß auch nicht mehr woran es liegen kann? Schädigung des Kurz- wie Langzeitgedächtnis, falsche Drogen, Fehler in der Erziehung oder dann doch einfach nur geistige Faulheit (der Schweinehund). Wie auch immer. Jemand der ein durchschnittliches item lvl von 240 für pdk10 verlangt, outet sich in meinen Augen als unfähiger Spieler. Folgt darauf der Hinweis das es ein Speedrun wird und man nachfragt was den in pdk Speed sein soll, bekommt man gesagt "na ohne wipe".

um das nochmal klar zustellen wie das vor 2 Monaten war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Speedrun bezieht sich auf die Zeit und nicht auf das Versagen eines kompletten Raids (run ohne wipe mit 4100 GS Dauer: 44min /// mit 5000GS Dauer:41 min)
Mit einem durchschnittlichem EiTÄM lvl von 240 ist man pdOk gegangen und nicht pdk. Wer nun nicht weiß was ein durchschnittliches itemlvl von 240 bedeutet, dem übersetze ich es mal in Gearscore gedöns: es sind 5000 GS

und wie man nun sieht ist es ein Eingeständnis der eigenen Unfähigkeit richtig zu spielen, das sich dies nach oben wie unter durchzieht, muss ich euch hier ja nicht sagen, dasz hat jeder schon erlebt aka wispers von "eh du hast ein gs von 3900 du kannst nicht critimmun sein". Die Dummheit der Spieler kennt in dem Punkt scheinbar keine Grenzen. Aber aufregen bringt da nichts (gerade im Hinblick auf die Kundschaft die GS falsch benutzt)

Der Höhepunkt sind dann Anfragen von ICC RL, die allen Ernstes im Handelschannel fragen welche Fraktion Kopfverzauberungen anbietet. Von so einem lassen sich die Leute Gearchecken udn aussortieren - das sollte man sich wie ein Stück leckere Schoky auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

Doch am Ende siegt die Gier und da ist es egal ob locked Raid, bezahlter Tank oder overgeared Raids. Hauptsache man bekommt was von den Krümeln ab. Und das muss nun jeder mit sich ausmachen udn kann keinen Anderen dafür zur Verantwortung ziehen oder nach einem Verbot schreien. Entweder wollt ihr so wow spielen, dann müsst ihr Rent-A-Tank, GS, overpowered Runs usw in Kauf nehmen oder ihr pfeift auf eine id und sagt euch das ist in 5 Monaten eh Alteisen und sowieso und überhaupt es noch andere Raidleiter gibt als den eben beschriebenen Helden

Salue


----------



## Crystania (10. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ob dus glaubst oder nich, aber unsre mts lassen sich mit dem spruch "wenns jetzt was wird, hau ich die titten aufn tisch" motivieren...was ich seeehr strange find xD



Die MT's einer Gilde, in der ich mal war haben mit dem Satz "Freiheit für die Tittchen gepullt!!".. :-) Eigenmotivation ftw.


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Die MT's einer Gilde, in der ich mal war haben mit dem Satz "Freiheit für die Tittchen gepullt!!".. :-) Eigenmotivation ftw.



Alte Schule


----------



## Latharíl (10. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Die MT's einer Gilde, in der ich mal war haben mit dem Satz "Freiheit für die Tittchen gepullt!!".. :-) Eigenmotivation ftw.



so muss es ja auch sein XD
unser palatank summt dabei allerdings- ungelogen- die melodie von tetris...


----------



## KIjinn (10. März 2010)

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das nichts dreist genug ist um das was man als Tank geboten bekommt wieder wett zu machen.

Bist du Tank in einer RND Gruppe hast du eh schon mehr verdient als alle anderen. Immerhin hat man die wichtigsten Position und hat das Märtyrium des Wartens der restlichen Gruppenmitglieder ein ende gesetzt.

Daher ist es die Pflicht von JEDEN Tank vor beginn Gold, Equip und Jungfrauen zu fordern.

Das ist das mindesteste wenn man sich wieder anhöhren muss das GS viel zu schlecht ist, oder das DDs dabei sind die 8k DPS machen, logischerweise Aggro ziehen, weil man ja selbst erst grade 80 geworden ist und sterben, dann noch die Frechheit besitzen dem Tank zu sagen das sie keine Berechtigung haben in der Instanz zu sein.

Ne mal Spass beiseite, wie heißt es so Schön? Die Umgebung formt das verhalten. Seid nett, Flames bringen niemanden was und viel Wichtiger, nehmt nen Gang raus im DPS Spiel, permanent Tot zu sein dauert länger als geordnet durch Instanzen zu gehen.

Vergesst nicht, der Tank braucht 1 sek um eine Instanz zu bekommen, ihr braucht 15-30 Minuten, daher nützt euch das auch nicht den Tank zu kicken.




mfg


----------



## Blablubs (10. März 2010)

Hackt's eigentlich beim TE? Die Tanks machen ihm ein faires Angebot, was für die momentanen Verhältnisse überhaupt nicht überzogen ist und er bezeichnet das als frech.
Komm halt mal von deinem dämlichen DD-Ross runter und schau nur einmal über den Tellerrand, auch wenn du sonst nur "WTFLOLOCHAOSBOLTIAMTEHSKILLER" kennst.


----------



## Locaros (10. März 2010)

Meinetwegen soll der Tank Geld fordern. Aber dann kostet halt jeder Heal-Cast, den mein Bäumchen auf ihn macht, auch ne gewisse Summe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das wird dann am Ende gegeneinander aufgerechnet. Und ich wette, dass ich in dem Fall immer was rausbekomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodulf (10. März 2010)

als Tank kommst aber oft in die Situation, das du dich in Conntent begibst, in dem es für dich keinen progress gibt und du eigentlich indirekt dazu benutzt wirst, andere Spieler auszustatten (ich mein so raids ala oh die suchen einen Tank für pdk und ich hab lange weile, vllt. dropt ja das Ausdauertrinket xx das ich noch haben will, dann kommt man rein und stellt fest, das man ab dem 2ten Boss den Raidlead hat, weil keiner jemals am Lord vorbei gekommen ist °°, hatte das vergnügen am Monatg mit meinem Bäumchen-Freund, war echt lustig, hab die Valkyren am Ende mit 6k HP alleine umgehauen, dafür hätte der ganze loot an mich gehen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nuja am Ende lagen alle Bosse ohne einen einzigen Komplett-whipe und gedropt ist natürlich nix für mich)

beste Beispiele sind eben Ony oder pdk raids, aber mal ehrlich normal lässt man sich ein item zustecken oder zwei die keiner will und schon hat man seine Repkosten drin. Wer als Tank die höchsten Repkosten (bei non.conntent.raids) hat macht irgendwas falsch bzw. sind die Heiler nicht gut genug um den DMG in dem Raid zu heilen weil normal sterben dds öfter als Heiler und die eben eher als der Tank.

ansonsten halt wie alle sagen, wenn der Tank Gold haben will und du willst es nicht zahlen, dann such dir einen anderen.


----------



## Chakata (10. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Hiho ich hab schon das forum durchsucht und kein solchen post gefunden! Mir ist es in letzterer Zeit aufgefallen das viele Tanks unverschämt werden..... Situation 1: Ony ist grad neu, ich möcht ne Gruppe aufmachen (geht dann auch recht zügig) Als dann nur noch ein Tank fehlte wisperte mich einer an ich sollte ihn doch 300g geben dann würd er tanken...... Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf! Es gab ähnliche Situationen auch in den Randoms! Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr solches auch schon erlebt?



In Randomgruppen und Randomraids würfel ich selbstverständlich als Tank auch auf dd equip, wieso auch nicht? Es gibt viele tanks die sind eigentlich gar keine sondern lassen sich zum tanken nötigen damit überhaupt eine Gruppe zustandekommt. Denen dann auch noch entwas vorenthalten zu wollen ist schon etwas dreisst. 

Unter diesen Vorrausetzungen sind die 300g sogar angemessen wenn er tanken muss und das was er eigentlich haben möchte sowieso ausgeschlossen ist. Bleibt er halt dd und es kommt erst keine Gruppe zustande. Ob das sinnvoller ist, das ist dir selbst überlassen.


----------



## elfithefreak (10. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

elfithefreak, on 09 März 2010 - 15:03, said:

Naja ich für meinen Teil begrüße die änderung mit dem kommenden PAtch das die wartezeit für Desateure auf 30 min heraufgesetzt werden soll. Meinetwegen dürfte die Zeit auch 1 Std. hochgesetzt werden. Damit sich ALLE wieder ziviliserter verhalten.



Iracesh schrieb:


> Das Dungeondesateure-System ist alleine jetzt schon sowas von Schwachsinnig. Wenn du Randoms gehst, kannst du in jede Ini reinkommen, für die ein Equiptment gerade so reicht. Mit dem neuen Patch wird diese Grenze nochmal weiter nach unten geschoben. Du hast teilweise in SS, Grube und HDR 80er mit blauem Restequipt drin. Wenn es sich dabei um den Tank oder Heiler handelt, sag ich mal gute Nacht.
> Ein Deserteure-Debuff macht nur dann Sinn, wenn du mind. 1. Ini in deiner Liste - wie in Warcraft 3 die Karten bei der Ladder rausvoten kannst. Es gibt nunmal Inis, die willst du einfach nicht gehen. Bei vielen ist das Ocu, bei vielen ist das HDR. Warum diese Leute mit einem Debuff strafen, wenn sie schon vorher wissen, dass sie diese Ini nicht gehen wollen? Was hat das mit nem Desateur zu tun? Richtig. Null.



Öhm, das ist nunmal ein übel welches man akzeptieren muss wenn man sich Random anmeldet. Random heisst ja nicht das nur Ini´s drankommen die einem recht sind, und wem das nicht passt der darf gerne seine 30min warten bis zum nächsten Versuch schliesslich straft dieser ja nicht nur sich selbst. Du darfst dabei nämlich nicht vergessen das unter umständen dann ein gruppe ohne Tank und oder Heiler in einer INI feststeckt die alle nicht einfach mal so leaven können da sie sonst selbst 30min debuff erhalten. Wenn man weiß ich hab kein bock Occu zu spielen dann darf man sich auch nicht random anmelden, daher ist die Zeitstrafe noch nicht hoch genug. Und im bezug auf Lowie Tanks und Heiler, wähle diesen doch einfach raus, der betroffende bekommt da nämsch kei Deserteur debuff für, schliesslich wurde er ja bloss gegangen und ihr seid glücklich mit nem neuen Heiler/Tank.Und glücklicherweise wird ja auch sinnlose 15 Minute Sperre für eine Auschlusswahl entfernt mit dem komenden patch.Jedoch befürchte ich das diese dann Missbraucht wird von den GS-Geilen GoGoGO Oberpfeifen.Und übrigens lesse auch mal die Ptchnotes richtig da ist die Rede von Low-Level Ini´s nicht von 80ziger. und in Low-bereich hat das durchaus Sinn, da man dort das Equip aufgrund der vieleitigkeit echh nicht vergleichen kann. :-)Allein ein lvl 1 komplett mit accountgebundene Items hat ja schon über 2000 GS nur das diese 2000 GS Nichtsbedeuten, wie übrigen der ganze GearScore quatsch iss ja nur ne addierung aller Item-Level :-)


----------



## JustxShoot (10. März 2010)

Geld für´s Tanken?

So nen gequirrlten Dünnschiss kann´s wahrscheinlich auch nur in WoW geben.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (10. März 2010)

Ich kann dem TE nur sagen, dass ich das umgekehrte Angebot bekomme :-)

Ich werde häufig angewispert ob ich nicht für 50 g die rnd hc tanken will. Weil sie eben in Dala schauen wer on ist und dann nen Tank raussuchen bei dem sie denken es geht 5 bis 10 min schneller als mit nem Neuling. 

Das fing aber erst mit den Frostmarken und rnd HC inis an. Jeder will schnell durch und mit seinen 4 bis 6 Twinks auch noch.

Ich tanke aber nicht für Kohle, da ich aus Spass spiele.

Ich werde auch so gut wie nie beleidigt und wenn ich mit meinem Hexer unterwegs bin hab ich nur ein paar Mal erlebt, dass
der Tank einfach abgehauen ist.

Was ich leider häufiger sehe ist, der Tank tankt SS, GS, oder HDR nur bis zum ersten Boss und haut ab, wohl weil er den Griff
farmen will.

Aber wenn ihr euch die ganzen Foren hier anschaut, sieht man doch verdammt oft, dass viele das Spiel als Arbeit ansehen.
Und dafür wollen sie bezahlt werden.

Ich für meinen Teil tanke nicht für Gold. Die Leute die da mitgehen sind meist auf nem totalen Ego Tripp und ich will Spass.
Und es ist oft sehr spassig wenn ich den Gearscore der Leute sehe und dann was an Schaden rauskommt. Oder dass Leute dir grp
leaven weil der Healer ein paar blaue Trinkets hat. DA lach ich mich kaputt.


----------



## Yagilrallae (10. März 2010)

Tanks werdn überbewertet in Heroics.
Spiele selbst einen Tank mit 5,8k GS und 57k HP gebufft. Tanke aber auch gern mit dem Ele-Schami in Heroics.
Gehe jedoch meisst lieber als DD mit dem Warri in ne Heroic, denn tanken kann jeder - aber ich kriege ne Krise wenn da nur 1,5k dps Gurken rumturnen.
Wer da tankt is völlig wurscht, hauptsache der Heiler hat nen Ziel zum heilen.
Sollte jedoch nen richtiger Tank (egal wie viel GS / HP) tanken, wird der Heiler aus Langerweile auch Schaden machen können.


----------



## Fany (10. März 2010)

ja tanks werden langsam frech...

ich bin auch einer davon (palatank). warum? naja als frisch 80er, gerade critimmun, vom gear bereit für die erste hero. burg.

dd1: ololol zomfg der tank hat 25k hp unbuffed --> leave
heal: critimmun? - antwort: ja klar 
dd2: ich werd dem tank eh bei jedem trash die aggro klauen heil mich statt den...
dd3: 25k hp? ist das dein ernst?

das war meine erste hero-rnd.
und das war noch bis dato von den "unschönen" erlebnissen die netteste. mir wurde in pdc nh das schwarze herz vom nem schurken für pvp-equip weggerollt (!!!). healpalas haben mir in hdr nh den schild weggerollt. vom restlichen tankzeug das mir dds/heiler weggewürfelt haben zu schweigen.

2 tage später mit nicht so essentiell besserem equip hat mich der liebe dungeonfinder hdr hero geschickt ( o.0 ) ... ergebnis? ein verdammt guter heal, 3 dd's die tatsächlich cc benutzt haben, den sie sogar ansagten!!! fokusdmg war kein prob, der shadow hat sauber geshackelt, der retri + ich einen gefeart und es ist während der ganze ini einmal einer gestorben (naja VOR dem tank am boss sein is aua ^.^ ). am schluss gabs lob von der grp die mir net glauben wollte dass ich meinen tankpala seit ich ihn nach kara, gruul, maggi und za auf lvl 70 eingemottet hab erst 3 tage wieder aktiv spiele. sprich: klasse zusammenspielen, so wie man es leider nur zu selten hat und als tank kassiert man immer die prügel wenn was schiefgeht.


abgesehen davon: was is mit den ganzen KACKENDREISTEN dds??? ich geh in ne hero-ini, mein job ist es da zu tanken und was passiert??? der omfg-r0xx0r-imba-schurke rennt in jede mobgrp rein bevor ich was machen kann, mages, eles und hexer setzen einfach mal mit einem "ich hab nen instant!!!!!" irgendnen dicken crit in die nächste mobgrp, offkrieger werfen den roflcopter an bevor ich überhaupt ne weihe unter die mobs gelegt hab, die meisten jäger scheinen statt irreführung nur noch multishot zu kennen, retris meinen sie wären tanks ohne schild, katzen denken sie hätten nur vom bären etwas fell weniger und der shadow brät in jeden trash mindblast rein bevor ich auch nur angetankt hab.

und ich hab in 9/10 rnd-grps MINDESTENS einen dieser sorte. 

JA VERDAMMT NOCHMAL DA WERD ICH FRECH!!!!

ich spiel den pala erst wieder seit ein paar wochen und hab ihn (auch dank der gilde) mittlerweile auf knappem icc-10er-rdy-niveau. raidbuffed steh ich mit 43k hp da und hab mit allen fähigkeiten 97% blocken/ausweichen/parieren bei 570 deff. die heiler dankens mir indem sie dmg mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und klar, ich würfel auch auf dd-zeug mit (wenn der dd keinen need hat), is doch besser alsn splitter draus zu machen. und ja, ich war auch shcon in pdk 10er als tank unter der voraussetzung nur auf dd zu rollen, den leuten wars recht und der dd der nur auf tank würfeln wollte hat sich gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles eine sache der FREUNDLICHEN vereinabrung im voraus.
gold würd ich fürs tanken keins nehmen, bzw ich seh das wie mit berufen, wenn mir jemand freiwillig was in die hand drückt ist das für mich ein zeichen des "danke lieber tank!" und ich nehme es dankend an.

aber anstatt auf den tanks rumzuhacken die es im mom dank massig überequippter dds in heros echt sauschwer haben, flamt lieber die dds!!!
ich komm in ne grp, frage den heiler - und auch nur den heiler - wie ich vom tempo durchsoll (außer dem tank und dem heiler hat das keiner zu bestimmten) und sag ihm bescheid dass er wenn irgendwas ist bescheid geben soll (mana z.b.). wenn irgendein dd anfängt mir blöd zu kommen mit "ogog will heut noch xyz machen" ist es nicht mein prob wenn er sich mit nur 15mins zeit für ne inze anmeldet. 
ich hab mir mittlerweile auch angewöhnt für dds nichmehr zu spotten, spott gibts nur für den heiler. naja, ich spotte von jedem dd 2mal - jeder hat mal pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danach gibts spott für den heal und sonst nüx. wer aggro findet und es drauf anlegt soll damit zurechtkommen.

achja nebenbei bemerkt: ich spiel genauso heal und dd mit icc 10er/25er equip in rndheros und "kleineren" raids. ich hatte bis jetzt mit neulingen (ega welche rolle der grp) die wenigsten probleme, klar die ini dauert länger, aber 90% der neu-tanks/heiler/dds sind dankbar für jeden tipp und werden nicht zu den oftgesehenen aggroschweinen und flamern in t10.5-equip die hdr hero in 5mins durchhaben wollen.

wenn mir ne komplette grp auf den senkel geht? also so richtig? --> riesenpull, bubble, ruhestein *punkt*


----------



## Gnorfal (10. März 2010)

> Welchen Tank nehmt ihr lieber mit in ein/e Ini/Raid???
> ACHTUNG......!
> Tank 1 : GS 5k+ 46-52k life unbuffed...........oder
> Tank 2 : GS 5k+ 36-40k life unbuffed



Leben ist nicht alles.
Ich nehm den mit, der meine Aggro halten kann. Egal wieviel Leben der hat.
GS vom Tank interessiert mich auch nur dann, wenn es unter meinem ist, da ich dann, wenn auch schwierig für mich, etwas weniger dps fahren muss.


----------



## fabdiem (10. März 2010)

mimimi

hat jmd schonma an die heiler gedacht?

nee, ne


----------



## Sumee (10. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Hiho ich hab schon das forum durchsucht und kein solchen post gefunden! Mir ist es in letzterer Zeit aufgefallen das viele Tanks unverschämt werden..... Situation 1: Ony ist grad neu, ich möcht ne Gruppe aufmachen (geht dann auch recht zügig) Als dann nur noch ein Tank fehlte wisperte mich einer an ich sollte ihn doch 300g geben dann würd er tanken...... Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf! Es gab ähnliche Situationen auch in den Randoms! Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr solches auch schon erlebt?



Ich bin selber Tank.Weißt du was wir uns eigentlich mit diesen "Randoms" manchmal antun müssen?
Habe nun meinen zweiten Tank kurz vor 80,uns werden auch andauern Deffitems weggerollt.. und dann kommen die Leute mit Sprüchen "ja.. vielleicht will ich auf 80 auch mal auf tank speccen"... Das ist zwar unfair,aber was bringt uns das flamen?Nüscht,diese "Ich-kann-alles-und-bin-der-super-spieler-obwohl-ich-eigentlich-gar-keine-ahnung-vom-spiel-hab" kannste einfach net erziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstained (10. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ob dus glaubst oder nich, aber unsre mts lassen sich mit dem spruch "wenns jetzt was wird, hau ich die titten aufn tisch" motivieren...was ich seeehr strange find xD



haha da mach ich auch gleich 200dps mehr xD


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. März 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Ich werd als Tank oftmals angemacht deswegen geh ich nimmer random den Stress muss ich mir nicht antun wenn man den Heiler nur kurz Mana reggen lassen will schreit der direkt um: "ICH BRAUCH KEIN MANA TANK JETZT!"...
> Genau das selbe bei den DD's
> 
> Und wenn man denn schnell ist jammern die rum und die Heiler meckern das man doch langsamer machen soll
> Also kA wenn ich mir sowas anhören will die ständigen Stimmungsschwankungen heirate und schwängere ich meine Freundin und warte ein paar Wochen




Das Tempo bestimme als Tank noch immer ich - wem es nicht passt der darf es sagen, geht mir die Gruppe auf die Nerven, weil nur guturale Laute wie " og og og " von Dêáthmâster und Totesgangste kommen, dann leave ich. Als "frecher" Tank habe ich schneller eine neue Gruppe als ich sehen kann.

Mit frech sein hat das nichts zu tun, aber es ist einfach immer noch so, ist der Tank wenig konzentriert, sieht es mau aus, drückt der DD den Knopf zu spät oder den falschen, - wen interessiert es.

Auffallend ist aber meistens, daß die DD´s mit der größten Klappe die sind, die im Schaden unter dem Tank liegen.

Off-Topic: Liebes Blizzard, bitte spendiert doch auch einmal einen DUDEN als Loot, das würde vielen gut tun, und man könnte feststellen, daß " OG OG OG, ALDA, gema Archa oda?, " dort nicht zu finden ist.


----------



## Chakata (10. März 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Naja ich für meinen Teil begrüße die änderung mit dem kommenden PAtch das die wartezeit für Desateure auf 30 min heraufgesetzt werden soll. Meinetwegen dürfte die Zeit auch 1 Std. hochgesetzt werden. Damit sich ALLE wieder ziviliserter verhalten.



Dann werde ich mich als Heilerin ab heute nur noch den ganzen Tag anmelden, annehmen aber nicht in die ini kommen. Mal schauen, Kicken kannst dann nicht für 15min, falls kickst hab ich keinen Debuff und wenn du selbst abhaust hast 30min Defuff.

Dann werden die Leute nicht mehr die Gruppe verlassen aber sich einfach aus der Ini porten, wo werde ich es zumindest machen wenn die Gruppe sich nicht benehmen kann.

Wenn Tanks schon losrennen bevor ich überhaupt geschafft habe zu Buffen und Hallo zu sagen habe ich das in der Vergangen eh schon so gehandhabt.

Mal schauen wie schnell sie das wieder ändern wenn sich das rumspricht ^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (10. März 2010)

Fany schrieb:


> jich hatte bis jetzt mit neulingen (ega welche rolle der grp) die wenigsten probleme, klar die ini dauert länger, aber 90% der neu-tanks/heiler/dds sind dankbar für jeden tipp und werden nicht zu den oftgesehenen aggroschweinen und flamern in t10.5-equip die hdr hero in 5mins durchhaben wollen.



Seufz ... ich spiele keinen Tank, aber diese Sorte Mäuse kenne ich auch und würde ich auch liebend gerne nie sehen. Das sind nämlich auch die Leute, die meinen, wenn ich als Hexe in der Seelenschmiede nur 2,5 K DMG mache, bin ich schlecht ... aber wie soll ich denn auf mehr DPS kommen, wenn die erwähnten T10 er die Mobs fast so schnell umhauen, wie ich einen 80iger Non Elite ?


----------



## Chakata (10. März 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Das Tempo bestimme als Tank noch immer ich - wem es nicht passt der darf es sagen, geht mir die Gruppe auf die Nerven, weil nur guturale Laute wie " og og og " von Dêáthmâster und Totesgangste kommen, dann leave ich. Als "frecher" Tank habe ich schneller eine neue Gruppe als ich sehen kann.



NICHT LEAVEN .. machs wie ich .. einfach aus der ini porten mit dem Button an der minikarte und sich dann über den Gruppenchat kaputtlachen ohne in zu kommentieren ... ist ech funny. Wenn sie abhauen haben sie debuff aber nicht du ^^


----------



## Bobo Rasta (10. März 2010)

Ich bin auch Tank und Gold habe ich noch nie fürs Tanken verlangt. Aber als mal jemand einen Tank für Grube Hero auf meinem Realm suchte und 250 Gold dafür bot, da bin ich mal mitgelaufen, einfach um zu gucken ob er am Ende tatsächlich Anstalten macht zu zahlen oder einfach abhaut. Und er hat mir tatsächlich das Gold ganz von sich aus gegeben und sich voll gefreut dass er seinen Zauberstab oder was das war bekommen hat. 

Das einzige was ich teils mache: Bei Archa 10er tanke ich nur, wenn kein zweiter Krieger im Raid ist, Archa 25er nicht in gruppen mit mehr als zwei weiteren Kriegern und Ony bin ich auch schon unter der Voraussetzung mit dass ich auch auf den Zweihänder rollen darf. Bin als 2nd halt auch DD und als DD kriegt man einfach nicht so fix ne Gruppe und da denk ich einfach "eine Hand wäscht die andere - ihr braucht nen Tank, ich brauch das DD-Item". Und bisher waren immer alle damit einverstanden und wenn es wer nicht ist, dann muss er mich ja nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Chakata (10. März 2010)

fabdiem schrieb:


> mimimi
> 
> hat jmd schonma an die heiler gedacht?



Sind die einzigen die das Tempo vorgeben auch wenn so mache möchtegerntanks es nicht glauben wollen ... kurz aus ini porten, tank verrecken lassen, rezzen und weiter ... mach ich drei mal dann hat auch der letzte Tank kapiert wer die Zügel in der Hand hat ^^ Die meisten leaven aber brauch als Heilerin eh auch nur 2min um eine neue Gruppe zu haben und irgendwann klapp es schon.


----------



## Andi111 (10. März 2010)

hallo

oh man immer diese unnötige ausdauer vs. avoid diskussion... in hcs sowas von egal. für hcs ist natürlich aviod die bessere wahl... da bekommst als tank mit einem gs (ich halte von gs nichts) von 5k+ so wenig schaden rein das ausdauer völlig wurst ist... da hilft avoid dem heiler mehr, da er die chance hat mehr in die gruppe zu heilen (für die aggroziehenden dds).

generell ist ausdauer (ich geh vom kriegertank aus) nichts das allheilmittel. natürlich müssen die avoidwerte auch stimmen. ausserdem ist ausdauer alleine uninteressant da der eh (effektiver heal) stimmen muss.

es ist richtig das bei hardhitern wie z.b. fauldarm der eh-wert stimmen muss.. da kannst aber auch genauso rüstung nehmen anstatt ausdauer... als beispiel mal, wenn fauldarm in der dritten phase seine 80k hits haut sind 1,7k rüstung in etwa so viel wert wie 1,5 ausdauer. also lasst dieses "wir schauen nur auf ausdauer und nichts anderes" bei tanks... allesdings gilt nicht pauschal für icc alles auf ausdauer zu setzen... das kommt auf den boss an. z.b. beim boot sollte tank der rüberspringt und bei saurfang beide auf avoid (ausweichen gehen) da deren schaden davon abhängig ist wie oft er den tank trifft... nicht umsonst gibt es als loot auf dem boot ein super ausweichentrinket... 

ich für meinen teil nehm sogar in hcs als trinkets meine dd-trinkets mit krit... dann gehts schneller... ich mache mehr aggro... und den heiler ist es nicht zu langweilig da sie wenigstens ab und zu was heilen dürfen ;-) ausserdem bin ich dadurch meistens 2 im schaden was die diskussionen mit unvernünftigen dds erleichtert ;-)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Sind die einzigen die das Tempo vorgeben auch wenn so mache möchtegerntanks es nicht glauben wollen ... kurz aus ini porten, tank verrecken lassen, rezzen und weiter ... mach ich drei mal dann hat auch der letzte Tank kapiert wer die Zügel in der Hand hat ^^ Die meisten leaven aber brauch als Heilerin eh auch nur 2min um eine neue Gruppe zu haben und irgendwann klapp es schon.



Würdest du dir so einen "Scheiss" auch erlauben, wenn man euch Heilern keinen Zucker in den Allerwertesten pusten würde ?

Aber gegen solche Leute habe ich auch ein probates Mittel: Entweder Igno und das in Absprache mit dem Rest der Gruppe und/ oder neue Gruppe suchen, Lead geben lassen und solche Vögel kicken .... kommt schon ein ein neuer Heiler ...und ist der Ruf als Heiler erstmal ruiniert.... Portet es sich ganz ungeniert ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jetec (10. März 2010)

immer sind die tanks schuld grade gestern hat ich nen dd krieger dabei der meinte er solle doch pullen für mich , ich (tank DK) joar pullt natürlich ne grupper mehr wipe ich meinte zu ihm junge lass es bitte , ich war gar nich dran bekommt man dann so an die 2-5 sek antank zeit hält sich auch keiner mehr und ihr dds fragt euch sicherlich warum ihr keine heilung bekommt wenn ihr pullt weil das im vorfeld von mir und dem heal abgesprochen wird weil ganz erlich ich der tank bin der einzige der hier heilung bekommt ! so einfach bei aoe is das was anderes aber wenn ihr nich warten könnt habt ihr pech und als dk tank schafft man ne gruppe auch so wenn die heilung durch kommt und an die lieben lieben hunter PETS bitte nich anknurren lassen und bitte auf deff bzw passiv und krieger und dk dd´s nicht spotten oder todesgriff palas bitte den aggro buff weg nur weil ihr denkt hab ja platte mir passiert schon nix ähm kennt wer den wert 5,6% ? der bedeutet in der verteidigung crit immun daher fallen tanks nich so schnell um wie ihr aha wa merkste was und im übrigen nen heiler geht nur out of mana weil er alle nase lang die dummen dd´s heilen muss die schwachsinnigerweise aggro ziehen 

und wenn wir tanks auch wenn es frech ist und ich das nie machen würde gold fürs tanken verlangen würde ist es gerechtfertigt da wir die repp kosten haben 


p.s.: wer aggro hat dmg stopp und zum tank laufen egal auf welchem lvl und welche ini bzw raid das sind grundregeln die seit anbeginn von wow stehen genau wie auf tank target zu gehen bzw sich an die schlachtzugssymbole zu halten wer davon noch nie was gehört hat sollte seinen lustigen gimb ebay acc verkaufen oder löschen danke 


mfg jetec


----------



## ninchu (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> NICHT LEAVEN .. machs wie ich .. einfach aus der ini porten mit dem Button an der minikarte und sich dann über den Gruppenchat kaputtlachen ohne in zu kommentieren ... ist ech funny. Wenn sie abhauen haben sie debuff aber nicht du ^^



whoat.....made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das mach ich in zukunft auch


aber ich kenn diese probleme die du als tank hast auch. früher wars wenigstens noch so das ein dd der overnuked gefälligst zum tank zu laufen hat, heute erwarten die meissten dpsgeilen-penismeterfanatiker aka roxxor imba shadowgangstaROUGE (das heisst roque, geht ma zur schule ihr lappen) das DU als tank die zurück holst. wenn ich schon 5 man an mir hab kanns durchaus ma passieren das ich da einen nicht seh, also lauft selber oder sterbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
allerdings sind die zeiten in denen ich mir da nen kopf mache vorbei.....ich warte 2 sek auf nen rnd invite, ihr 20 min denk ich mir dann immer. und als icc tank wirst du für gewöhnlich auch gern mitgenommen, also stur lächeln und winken


----------



## Skelettkrieger (10. März 2010)

Jetec schrieb:


> und wenn wir tanks auch wenn es frech ist und ich das nie machen würde gold fürs tanken verlangen würde ist es gerechtfertigt da wir die repp kosten haben


nein ist es nicht.



Jetec schrieb:


> p.s.: wer aggro hat dmg stopp und zum tank laufen egal auf welchem lvl und welche ini bzw raid das sind grundregeln die seit anbeginn von wow stehen genau wie auf tank target zu gehen bzw sich an die schlachtzugssymbole zu halten wer davon noch nie was gehört hat sollte seinen lustigen gimb ebay acc verkaufen oder löschen danke



die beste Regel: Wer Aggro hat darf sie gerne behalten.
Unverbesserliche schreckt das nicht ab, aber nach 3-4 Toden leaven sie meistens... 



ninchu schrieb:


> das heisst roque, geht ma zur schule ihr lappen



eigentlich heisst es Rogue... egal...

BTT:
Was ist daran frech wenn ein Tank auf DD-EQ Rollt (oder auf Heal-EQ als Pala / Dudu)?
Seit Gruppensuchtool rollt doch jeder stur auf alles was mehr als 3 Gold beim NPC bringt.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> DD ist der undankbarste Job. Überall heulen Tanks und Heiler über die achso schlimmen DD und fangen an alles zu verallgemeinern. Jeder DD ist scheinbar unfreundlich, asozial und hat keinerlei Klassenverständnis. Dabei sind es die DD, die bei den meisten Bossen noch am meisten leisten müssen. Zumindest mehr als Tanks.



Da hast du theoretisch ja auch Recht^^... aber anders als n Heiler und ein Tank, muss ein dd aber nicht alles leisten.... und genau da liegt das Problem... und beim Heiler/Tank fällt es halt sofort auf wenn er bisschen schludert, der dd kann seine "dummheiten" schön vertuschen.... macht der heiler/tank einen fehler (hier im raid), is der raid meist down.... die dds machen permanent dumme fehler.... 


Verallgemeinern will ich auch keinen, hab selber natürlich auch Bekanntschaften mit Top-DDs, die nich Aggroziehen und trotzdem ne mörderdps hinlegen...

Ich kann leider nicht aus der Sicht eines Tanks/DD sprechen, da mein Main ein Heiler ist... und ich kann sagen in Heroinnies hab ich dort nichts bis wenig zutun... Mein Tank is leider nur auf Naxx25er Tankniveau (war halt zu anfangs Wotlk mein main.... jaja hab mir au nen dk hochgezockt *shame) und er is auch gleichzeitig dd....

Was das Thema mit der Selbstvermarktung betrifft, sorry man aber nicht die Anbieter sondern Abnehmer sind die pösen... der Anbieter macht quasi nen ungeschriebenen WoW Beruf "Söldner"... hat aber mit prostitution nix zutun.... Ich glaub es regt nur einige auf weil die denken der Anbieter fühlt sich als was besseres als die anderen.... Doch das muss ja nicht unbedingt sein, er vermaktet sich halt....


----------



## Seha (10. März 2010)

Hallo

Also ich bin letzter zeit viel mit meine heilerin unterwegs und habe es auch schon erlebt das der tank immer angemacht wirt und ich als heiler Schreib dan auch im chat entweder hört der jenige auf oder ich stell die heilung ein bei den jenigen und meistens ist dan auch kleich ruh


----------



## elfithefreak (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich als Heilerin ab heute nur noch den ganzen Tag anmelden, annehmen aber nicht in die ini kommen. Mal schauen, Kicken kannst dann nicht für 15min, falls kickst hab ich keinen Debuff und wenn du selbst abhaust hast 30min Defuff.
> 
> Dann werden die Leute nicht mehr die Gruppe verlassen aber sich einfach aus der Ini porten, wo werde ich es zumindest machen wenn die Gruppe sich nicht benehmen kann.
> 
> ...



Tja dagegen würde helfen wenn das sich einfach aus der ini porten nich ginge bzw. nur zeitlich befristet ist wie z.B. maximal 5 min in einer instabzzuordnung liegt man drüber, folgt ein automatischer rauswurf mit normaler zeitstrafe. Und um den "ich umgehe ein Zeitstrafe durch Disconnect" Chars einen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen sollten auch diese eine Zeitstrafe erhalten sofern diese von der Gruppe logischerweise rasugevotet werden, allerdings sollten diese eine mindestzeit DC sein, nicht das jemand eine Zeitstrafe erhält nur weil ma ebend der Rechner abgeschmirt ist und die gruppe kei zwwei drei minuten warten kann bis zum relog. 

Und um jetzt einer Antwort vorzubeugen, ehh was mach ich aber wenn ich nen volles Inventar habe etc. oder Buffzeugs fehlt, wenn ich nichtmehr aus die Ini Porten darf. Hier könnte Blizz doch sowas wie ein Händler einfügen wie in etwa Chromie der am Anfang jeder Ini rumgammelt. Stören würde mich so ein Händler nicht gibt´s ja auch in ICC. Und an diejenigen jetzt aber was mach ich wenn ich ans AH muss und Steine sockeln etc. will. <- "Wartet bis ihr mit der Ini fertig seid und macht das dann, Problem gelöst" 

Allgemein wäre es schön wenn Blizzard einige aber in allen Konsequenzen durchdachte Spielmechaniken einbaut um, Arschloch-Spieler zurechtzustauben. Das mit den Tickets schreiben bringt ja nichts da man da nur Standard Antworten erhält und man gefühlte Monate auf eine Antwort warten muss.

Und um die problematk zu umgehen dann lass ich mich eben sterben und und nehme keine rezz an oder lauf in die ini als geist. <- Gleiches Prinzip anwendbar max. 5 min zulässig und dann tschüss mit Zeitstrafe! Diese Mechanik darf natürlich in Raids nicht greifen aber da zählen ja auch andere Regeln. Raidleiter lassen ehh nicht gern veräppeln und enfernen schon jetzt recht schnell Störenfriede.


----------



## Akusai (10. März 2010)

Hm Tank sein ist wirklich kein Zuckerschlecken stimmt! 
Ich hab mir die Tankskillung auch nur gemacht um Marken und 2nd Need DD items zu bekommen!
Ich sehe es so:3DD´s in der Ini habe immer mehr DD-need als ich als Tank.
Und was über bleibt nehme ich^^. Bin auch der Meinung, dass der der nicht die Geduld hat n DD durch die Warteschleifen zubringen und darum tankt, muss halt zurückstecken wenns um DD-items geht.


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> NICHT LEAVEN .. machs wie ich .. einfach aus der ini porten mit dem Button an der minikarte und sich dann über den Gruppenchat kaputtlachen ohne in zu kommentieren ... ist ech funny. Wenn sie abhauen haben sie debuff aber nicht du ^^



kein schlechter vorschlag - werde ich mal in´s auge fassen falls wieder mal nötig :-)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> kein schlechter vorschlag - werde ich mal in´s auge fassen falls wieder mal nötig :-)



keine dumme idee... wirklich nicht dumm xD


----------



## Cersei (10. März 2010)

Hm also ich tanke auch,
wie fast alle hier.
Ich seh die Sache ganz einfach mit der Aggro - wer sie hat darf sie behalten. Es gibt z.B. das nützliche Addon Omen. Als MT der schon halbwegs besseres equip hat ist es mit dem aggro Aufbau in 5ern halt nicht so einfach weil man viel avoid und Rüstung hat. Da die mobs/Bosse nicht mit 30k zuschlagen kriegt man als Krieger halt nicht ganz soviel Wut.
Zur Lootverteilung ist zu sagen dass ich zwar nichts mehr aus 5ern was brauche ABER trotzdem z.B. auf den Schwertgriff aus den 3 neuen Heros würfeln würde, wie auch eigtl auf die DD items die andere meiner Ansicht nach nicht so ganz verdient haben.
Ein Beispiel:
Beim Endboss in der Grube von Saron droppt dieses Scorpion trinket mit arp-procc.
Ich steh im recount mit 2400 dps auf Platz 2. Ein DK der zwar T9 equippt ist und auch sonst relativ gut ausgestattet ist fährt im schnitt 2300dps und beim Boss 2500.
Mal im Ernst Leute - von heilern und tanks wird immer erwartet dass sie alles bringen damit man es schafft und dann soll ich jemandem nen trinket überlassen der nichmal ansatzweise seine Klasse spielen kann? Nen DK zu zocken ist jetzt auch nicht sooooo anspruchsvoll. Ich krieg immer nen Kotzreitz wenn ich DDs im recount sehe die unter 2500 DPS fahren. Das ist echt nunja scheisse. Selbst Leute die frisch auf 80 sind sollten in der Lage sein mit skill zumindest soweit zu kommen.


----------



## Tuminix (10. März 2010)

magnagore schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal eine allgemeine Frage stellen,an alle DD`s und Heals in WOW!
> Welchen Tank nehmt ihr lieber mit in ein/e Ini/Raid???
> ACHTUNG......!
> Tank 1 : GS 5k+ 46-52k life unbuffed...........oder
> ...



Ich würde den Tank mitnehmen, der sich am freundlichsten meldet und einen vernüftigen Namen hat, /w von irgendwelchen dark/shadow/killer/imba usw. würden direkt ignoriert, ansonsten ist mir die Ausrüstung total egal, solang er crit-imun ist... 

Bei Deiner Frage, vermute ich auch mal, dass Du auf die Diskussion Hp ist nicht alles ansprechen magst, oder? Ich habe keine Ahnung, was es inzwischen alles für Tanks in den neuen Raids droppen kann, da ich selbst keine große Lust und Motivation zum raiden habe, jedoch kann ich sagen, dass mein Krieger bisher problemlos jede hero tanken kann, mit ca. 35-37k unbuffed, da es neben der Hp noch Ausweich, Parier und Blockwerte gibt, (glaub bei mir liegen die Werte bei 30/22/21%).


Wie es mit den anderen Tank-Klassen aussieht, keine Ahnung, intressiert mich auch weniger... Weihe spammen oder Frostpräsenz anwerfen, werte ich nicht als tanken :-) 

*Zum Thema selbst:*

Ja auch ich spiele einen Krieger mit Schwert und Schild und das sogar aus Leidenschaft, weil´s einfach Leiden schafft! 

Mir ist es auch in der letzten Woche aufgefallen, dass häufiger ein Krieger im /2 für eine Rnd-hero gesucht wird und dass es dafür sogar 50g Trinkgeld gibt...

*Warum antworte ich nicht auf solche Angebote?! *

1. wird im falschen Channel gesucht
2. geht mir der Spam auf den Geist, 
3. war es kein kreativer Suchtext, 
4. könnte mir Dein Name nicht passen, 
5. Du bist Blutelf, ich nicht käuflich,
6. mit einem Klick auf dem Dungeonfinder ist man schneller in der Instanz, als man Dich in die Gruppe einlädt

*Wann oder warum werde ich frech?*

1. Trolle sind niemals freundlich, das Lächeln im Gesicht gibt´s nur auf Grund der schiefen Zahn & Hauerstellung
2. wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es hinaus
3. findet man schneller eine neue Instanzgruppe, als man sich "Frechheiten" ausdenken kann


----------



## Blåshyrkh1 (10. März 2010)

............................................________........................ 
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,.................. 
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,............ 
.........................,/...............................................”:,........ 
.....................,?......................................................\,..... 
.................../...........................................................,}.... 
................./......................................................,:`^`..}.... 
.............../...................................................,:”........./..... 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../..... 
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../........ 
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/........... 
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}........... 
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../............ 
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../............. 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”............... 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\................... 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__........... 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,.... 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\........................ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\....................... 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__.. 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``....... 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\............... 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\..............


----------



## Lari (10. März 2010)

Wer bewusst aus der Ini portet und vor allem dann noch im Chat "lästert" kriegt von mir ein Ticket wegen Belästigung, denn nichts anderes ist es.
Entweder man such per Gruppentoll zufällige Leute und nimmt, was man kriegt, oder man lässt es.
Aber Gruppe suchen, und sich dann so verhalten... in meinen Augen aoszial.

Und glaubt nicht, dass so ein Ticket keine Erfolgs-Chance hätte. Ihr nehmt immerhin aktiv die Dungeon-Einladung an und werdet reingeportet. 4 LEute leiden unter eurem Verhalten. Belästigung eben.


----------



## Long_Wolf (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Sind die einzigen die das Tempo vorgeben auch wenn so mache möchtegerntanks es nicht glauben wollen ... kurz aus ini porten, tank verrecken lassen, rezzen und weiter ... mach ich drei mal dann hat auch der letzte Tank kapiert wer die Zügel in der Hand hat ^^ Die meisten leaven aber brauch als Heilerin eh auch nur 2min um eine neue Gruppe zu haben und irgendwann klapp es schon.



<hust>
Also wenn das nen Heiler bei mir machen würde... es ist nach wie vor der Tank der das Tempo bestimmt...wenn ich mich als Tank auf den Hintern setze kann der Heiler ja mal sehen wie weit wir kommen... und nicht taunten und den Heiler am Trash verrecken lassen geht auch... wenn der Heiler meint er muss net heilen und mich verrecken lässt wär das ne gute Revanche.

Nix gegen Heiler an sich (ausser die ogogogogog Variante) aber der Heiler der mir sagt wie ich zu tanken habe ist definitiv der falsche Heiler... ich erzähl dem ja auch nicht wie er/sie/es zu heilen hat oO

Man passt sich als Tank schon an die Heilleistung an, seh ich das n Heiler schon Schaden macht pull ich halt mehr... seh ich das der schon Zuckungen kriegt wenn ich pulle weniger. Aber die Kontrolle hat der Tank, net der Heiler.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

magnagore schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal eine allgemeine Frage stellen,an alle DD`s und Heals in WOW!
> Welchen Tank nehmt ihr lieber mit in ein/e Ini/Raid???
> ACHTUNG......!
> Tank 1 : GS 5k+ 46-52k life unbuffed...........oder
> ...



Huhu... bin kein Tankprofi vorweg^^

bezogen auf raid(in heroinni is mir egal wieviel hp der tank haut, hauptsache critimmun):

also 46-52k life hat nen typ der 5,8k gs hat... also quasi full icc25 equippped ist... also raiderfahrung und skill seines chars...
36-40k bekommt man durch heromarken.... also nicht unbedingt raiderfahrung/skill....

fazit: zuerst dachte ich es wäre ne fangfrage... aber als ich mir die differenz der hp von tank1 u tank2 angesehen hab, hat sich direkt herausgefiltert wen ich wählen würde, tank1...

leider hast du 2 sachen vergessen.... welche werte hat welcher tank, und welche klasse ist welcher tank?


----------



## Cersei (10. März 2010)

Wie ich dieses ahnungslose Volk hasse was die tanks nach hp und GS bewertet grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Ausserdem sind 46k unbuffed schon ziemlich viel,zumindest fürn Krieger. der eher bei anfang-mitte 40k sein dürfte.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Huhu... bin kein Tankprofi vorweg^^
> 
> bezogen auf raid(in heroinni is mir egal wieviel hp der tank haut, hauptsache critimmun):
> 
> ...




hohe HP direkt einem hohen GS zuordnen geht noch.
Niedrige HP aber einem LOW GS geht nicht unbedingt. Ich hab mit 59xx GS auch nur 43k hp...
Ist halt immer eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben... 

allerdings deutet ein GS über 5,5k eindeutig auf ICC-Erfahrung hin. natürlich muss das nicht viel sein, aber gewisse Richtwerte kann man sich mittlerweile denken.
Leider kann auch ein 6k GS Spieler scheisse spielen und einfach nur Luck gehabt haben...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

ne, hab da jetz nich nach gs oder so geordnet.... sondern nach equip selbst... jemand mit 46k life unbuffed MUSS in icc 25 erfahrung haben (nicht wenig)... 
und wie gesagt kommt auch auf die klasse an^^... stellt euch mal nen dudu mit 46k hp unbuffed ohne bärenform vor^^.....

hab nur nich tank2 gewählt, weil bei ihm die möglichkeit grösser ist, dass er crapgear hat, als beim tank1... aber letztlich weiss ich nich wen ich wählen soll, weil mir die "wirklich wichtigen" infos zu den tanks fehlen...


----------



## Reenaa (10. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. 

Vorab ich bin kein Tank ich Spiele einen Mage und einen Heal-Dudu. 

Wenn ich mit meinem Mage unterwegs bin teste ich in rnd-inis erst mal aus wie gut der Tank ist wieviel dmg ich raushauen darf und vor allem "WANN" ich anfangen darf dmg zu machen ohne Aggro zu ziehen. Die meisten DD´s hauen schon drauf bevor der Tank an den Mobs ist und heulen dann rum wenn sie den Boden knutschen. Es gibt auch sowas wie ANTANKZEIT und die paar Sekunden mehr oder weniger in der Ini werden wohl keinem einen Zacken aus der Krone brechen. Wenn der Heal Aggro hat schmeise ich mich meist dazwischen weil lieber ich küss den Boden wie der Heiler und dann die ganze Gruppe. Die meisten sind so DPS-Geil das keiner in einer Ini auch nur annähend auf die anderen Mitspieler eingeht. Dann kommen dann so Sprüche wie fang endlich an zu Tanken und mach deinen Job und teilweise gehen die dinge auch unter die Gürtellinie. 

Wenn ich mit meinem Dudu unterwegs bin freue ich mich sogar richtig wenn die Ini mal nicht so glatt läuft wie sie soll. In HC´s langweilt man sich als Heal (vorraussetzung man ist recht gut Equipt) mittlerweile zu Tode und wenn ein DD mal Aggro hat oder sogar ich als Heal mein Gott das ist alles halb so wild dann hab ich wenigstens was zu tun. Und wenn es mich dann doch mal umhaut geht davon die Welt auch nicht unter.

Es wird mittlerweile rumgeheult na toll der Tank hat ja noch Blaues Zeug na das kann ja lustig werden. Ja und? Ihr dürft nicht vergessen auch wir haben so angefangen in HC´s. Letzten war ich in einer Rnd-Gruppe gewesen da wurde dem Tank gesagt das er noch nichts in Hero-Inis verloren hat mit Blauem Equip. Was soll das denn wir sind auch mit Blauem Equip in die Heros um uns Equip zu sammeln. Und zu dieser Zeit waren mindestens 4 von 5 Mitspielern noch nicht Full-Epic. 

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen das da evtl ein Kind am PC sitzt was sich das zu Herzen nimmt wenn man es als unfähig, dumm oder bescheuert beschimpft. An alle die hier rum mäckern erstellt euch einen Tank und macht es "BESSER". Jeder sucht die schuld beim anderen nur nicht bei sich selbst!!!!!!!!! 

Ich kann verstehen warum kaum noch Tanks rumlaufen. Und man kann froh sein überhaupt noch einen Tank zu finden der diesen Job machen will, ich will es nämlich nicht!!!

TANKS ich ziehe meinen Hut vor euch!! 

LG 

Rena

P.S: Dann braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn die Tanks frech werden!!!!!! Aber auch unter den Tanks gibt es schwarze Schafe aber die gibt es auch bei DD´s und bei den Heilern. Zu schade das die meisten vergessen das es "NUR" ein Spiel ist!!!


----------



## Chakata (10. März 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> <hust>
> Also wenn das nen Heiler bei mir machen würde... es ist nach wie vor der Tank der das Tempo bestimmt...wenn ich mich als Tank auf den Hintern setze kann der Heiler ja mal sehen wie weit wir kommen... und nicht taunten und den Heiler am Trash verrecken lassen geht auch... wenn der Heiler meint er muss net heilen und mich verrecken lässt wär das ne gute Revanche.
> 
> Nix gegen Heiler an sich (ausser die ogogogogog Variante) aber der Heiler der mir sagt wie ich zu tanken habe ist definitiv der falsche Heiler... ich erzähl dem ja auch nicht wie er/sie/es zu heilen hat oO
> ...



Naja zu dem ersten Teil deines Beitrags: Glaube der Heiler stirbt in so einem fall IMMER als letztes falls du in deinem Tankleben schonmal aufs Omen geschaut haben solltest. Deine Gruppe wird es dir danken ... Revanche ins eigene Knie geschossen.

Falls dein Beitrag sich auf mich und meinen Beitrag beziehen sollte kann ich nirgends erkennen wo ich schrieb das dir der Heiler sagt wie du tanken sollst. Also mal wieder nicht gelesen, nicht verstanden oder beides.

Zu dem letzten Teil deines Beitrags: sehr einfühlsam von dir aber bezieht sicher wiederrum nicht auf meinen Beitrag. Wieso zitierst du mich ohne auf den Beitrag einzugehen? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Chakata (10. März 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Tja dagegen würde helfen wenn das sich einfach aus der ini porten nich ginge bzw. nur zeitlich befristet ist wie z.B. maximal 5 min in einer instabzzuordnung liegt man drüber, folgt ein automatischer rauswurf mit normaler zeitstrafe. Und um den "ich umgehe ein Zeitstrafe durch Disconnect" Chars einen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen sollten auch diese eine Zeitstrafe erhalten sofern diese von der Gruppe logischerweise rasugevotet werden, allerdings sollten diese eine mindestzeit DC sein, nicht das jemand eine Zeitstrafe erhält nur weil ma ebend der Rechner abgeschmirt ist und die gruppe kei zwwei drei minuten warten kann bis zum relog.
> 
> Und um jetzt einer Antwort vorzubeugen, ehh was mach ich aber wenn ich nen volles Inventar habe etc. oder Buffzeugs fehlt, wenn ich nichtmehr aus die Ini Porten darf. Hier könnte Blizz doch sowas wie ein Händler einfügen wie in etwa Chromie der am Anfang jeder Ini rumgammelt. Stören würde mich so ein Händler nicht gibt´s ja auch in ICC. Und an diejenigen jetzt aber was mach ich wenn ich ans AH muss und Steine sockeln etc. will. <- "Wartet bis ihr mit der Ini fertig seid und macht das dann, Problem gelöst"
> 
> ...



Deine Ideen sind zwar sehr gut aber würden letztendlich dazu führen das tanks und heiler das suchtool nicht mehr nutzen würden das kann ich dir versprechen. Such ich mir schnell auf meinem Server die Leute zusammen was eh sinnvoller ist und melde geschlossen für Randomini an.

Den anderen? Naja was juckt mich das, warten sie halt 2-3 stunden bis sie mal dran dürfen damit sich die gruppe in 5min eh wieder auflöst. 

Ticket schreiben weil jemand an der Gruppenhektik nicht teilnehmen möchte ist wohl ein bissel lächerlich.

Es fehlt ein Button am Gruppensuchtool: NUR MIT MEINEM REALM VERBINDEN um nur mit Spielern von meinem Server in die Gruppe zu kommen.

Damit wäre das grösste Problem gelöst, würde ich als Heiler oder Tank genauso schnell meine Gruppe voll bekommen aber die Leute würden sich nicht benehmen wie die Wildschweine im Wald.

Das verlassen der Gruppe kann ich schon aus viel banaleren Gründen rechtfertigen: Ich spiele auf einem RP Server und wenn ich in die Gruppe komme und lese sdk plz sowie das ganze andere gesülze nehme ich einfach nicht teil ganz einfach. Das ist meine eigene Entscheidung. Selbst wenn der CD auf eine instanz 48 stunden wäre würde ich wieder gehen deine problemlösung bringt also GAR NIX. Du bestrafst nur die Leute die nichts dafür können anstatt am Problem was zu ändern. FDP Wähler?

bb


----------



## larxenus (10. März 2010)

4undzwanzig schrieb:


> Also hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung: Weil wir es können.
> 
> 
> und ja ich hasse wirklich Hexer(und Rassisten)




Meinst ned das es etas übertrieben ist oder? Die Hexer haben die Fähigkeit bekommen um sie einzusetzen & mehr als ein hot oder holy light brauch man dann dafür eh nicht. Ich spiele 3 Heilerklassen & in den meisten Heros freue ich mich über Hexer da die meisten Tanks sich angewöhnt haben kein schaden dort zu fressen. Im Raid merke ich Aderlass eh nicht - da bin nur ich + grid + clique mit lustigen kleinen Balken die lustige farben haben die rauf und runter gehen.


----------



## Magistinus (10. März 2010)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Die meisten Tanks verlangen meistens 10g / Kopf für HC Inis. Da man durch das Random-Ini-Gehen sowieso soviel Gold + Marken kriegt + Loot, ist es immer noch eine Gewinnsituation, für alle beteiligten. Deswegen versteh ich es nicht, warum alle immer meckern, vonwegen "Tankprostitution". Nachfragenoligopol/-polypol, Angebotenmonopol. Marktwirtschaft eben.



Wo kommst Du den her? Habe noch nie Gold für irgendwas genommen und habe 3 Tanks aus Leidenschaft!


----------



## dehlia (10. März 2010)

Das Hauptproblem ist wie immer das selbe.

Ein Großteil betrachtet dieses *SPIEL* nicht als das was es ist, nähmlich ein Spiel.

Wenn ich Beiträge in welchem Channel aich immer wie Klasse xy sucht *Arbeit* in Ini z lese hab ich eigentlich schon genug.

Ich habe schon fast alle Klassen durch (nicht alle auf 80) und ich denke wenn sich jeder ein bisschen am Riemen reist, dann macht das Spiel auch Spass.

Und wenn einige ihren übertriebenen Ergeiz auf andere Dinge ausweiten würden, sähe es auf der Welt auch besser aus.


MfG


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

BTW ich bin ein Glückspilz, denn ich hatte in Heros und Raids noch nie einen Tank der nicht critimmun ist. Es tut mir für euch echt Leid, das ihr auf euren Realms scheinbar nur unfähige Tanks habt. Wenn man sich so einige Kommentare durchliest, machen die einen so richtig Angs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (10. März 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wer bewusst aus der Ini portet und vor allem dann noch im Chat "lästert" kriegt von mir ein Ticket wegen Belästigung, denn nichts anderes ist es.
> Entweder man such per Gruppentoll zufällige Leute und nimmt, was man kriegt, oder man lässt es.
> Aber Gruppe suchen, und sich dann so verhalten... in meinen Augen aoszial.
> 
> Und glaubt nicht, dass so ein Ticket keine Erfolgs-Chance hätte. Ihr nehmt immerhin aktiv die Dungeon-Einladung an und werdet reingeportet. 4 LEute leiden unter eurem Verhalten. Belästigung eben.



Ebend - so sieht es aus; Wobei das mit dem Ticket halte ich für Überzogen - es gibt doch schöne andere Möglichkeiten, solchen Leuten noch ein "Sträußchen" im Nachhinein zu servieren.

Edit: Na Pepe - altes Moped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremsi3 (10. März 2010)

Hoi @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich finde hier immer die Extremen, im forum,
Ich spiele Tank/fury Main (Mage, Dudu Heal/eule) twinks

Ich binn auch als tank schon mal angepöbelt worden,  also in situationen wie,
gruppe voraus, ich charge rein, Neben mier fliegt der instant pyro, o_O,
und auf der anderen seite überholen mich explosive shots,

Tanke heros, icc usw.. nie probleme wenn dds wehnichstens tank pullen lassen....
gibt aber auch andere seiten, wo sich dann leute erinnern und sich total freuen wenn man wider in selber gruppe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und wenn ich als Tank mitgehe und auf dd würfeln will, finde ich das fair wenn man das vorher klärt,
alle wollen einen imba tank in heros mit 54k live haben und soll 0 dmg fressen,
aber auf dmg gear dürfen se ned würflen, 
Halllooo, ein wirklich guter tank also einer den jeder gern dabei hat, brauch sicher kein tank gear mehr aus den inis,
wenn der dann aber 1- 2 items für sec gear braucht, dann soll er auch drauf würfeln können, 
er könnte ja auch dd machen, aber dann gibts halt keine guten tanks mehr in den heros, oder eben weniger,

das mit dem gold ist einfach nur dämlich,
wenn er gold will soll er farmen.... aber für gold tanken = lächerlicht,

lg kremsi


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. März 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wer bewusst aus der Ini portet und vor allem dann noch im Chat "lästert" kriegt von mir ein Ticket wegen Belästigung, denn nichts anderes ist es.
> Entweder man such per Gruppentoll zufällige Leute und nimmt, was man kriegt, oder man lässt es.
> Aber Gruppe suchen, und sich dann so verhalten... in meinen Augen aoszial.
> 
> Und glaubt nicht, dass so ein Ticket keine Erfolgs-Chance hätte. Ihr nehmt immerhin aktiv die Dungeon-Einladung an und werdet reingeportet. 4 LEute leiden unter eurem Verhalten. Belästigung eben.



und wieder jemand, der nicht verstanden hat, wann man so etwas macht. Genau dann, wenn man auf imba-RoXOOr-DD´s trifft, die eben alles machen, außer ihren job. vorrennen, pullen ohne ansage, dem deutschen fremde laute von sich geben und im damage unter dem tank liegen.

Und nun frage ich dich, wer belästigt hier wen mehr?


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Sind die einzigen die das Tempo vorgeben auch wenn so mache möchtegerntanks es nicht glauben wollen ... kurz aus ini porten, tank verrecken lassen, rezzen und weiter ... mach ich drei mal dann hat auch der letzte Tank kapiert wer die Zügel in der Hand hat ^^ Die meisten leaven aber brauch als Heilerin eh auch nur 2min um eine neue Gruppe zu haben und irgendwann klapp es schon.



So Leute hab ich schon einige auf der Igno Liste :-) Und damit brauch ich sie nie wieder zu sehen.
Wow ist ein Gruppenspiel und egal ob Tank oder Heiler meint er gibt das Tempo vor ist beides Quatsch. Es ist zwar leider Mode geworden dass sich Leute für wichtiger halten und leider können heute eigentlich alle inis und Schlachtzüge ohne cc gemacht werden.
Dadurch wird der dd auf reine dps reduziert. In BC inis wäre das nicht gegangen, dass Tanks oder Heiler sagen ich bestimme selbst wer was zu tun hat.
Daher gehe ich auch nur noch genau einmal am Tag rnd ini und das wenn es irgendwie geht mit der Gilde.

Auf diese Ego Trips der Leute hab ich einfach kein Bock mehr. ABER es gibt auch richtig schöne Grp die Spass machen. Leider nur in ca 
20 % der Fälle aber was solls


----------



## Lari (10. März 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ebend - so sieht es aus; Wobei das mit dem Ticket halte ich für Überzogen - es gibt doch schöne andere Möglichkeiten, solchen Leuten noch ein "Sträußchen" im Nachhinein zu servieren.



Ich denke, dass so ein 3h Stunden Ban bzw. 3 Tage Ban eher lehrreich ist, als selbst Initiative zu ergreifen. Und ein Ignore wird von solchen Leuten sowieso ignoriert, dafür geschieht es ihnen zu oft. Und ganz ehrlich: Bei 50k Spielern in einem Realmpool stören 100 Leute, die einen ignorieren doch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> und wieder jemand, der nicht verstanden hat, wann man so etwas macht. Genau dann, wenn man auf imba-RoXOOr-DD´s trifft, die eben alles machen, außer ihren job. vorrennen, pullen ohne ansage, dem deutschen fremde laute von sich geben und im damage unter dem tank liegen.
> 
> Und nun frage ich dich, wer belästigt hier wen mehr?



Du sie. Lass sie doch ihren Bockmist verzapfen und geh aus der Gruppe. Nur weil sie dumm sind und unerzogen, gibt dir das nochlange nicht das Recht sie mit deiner Anwesenheit zu belästigen. Zeige Größe und verlasse den Haufen Ahnungsloser einfach.


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Du sie. Lass sie doch ihren Bockmist verzapfen und geh aus der Gruppe. Nur weil sie dumm sind und unerzogen, gibt dir das nochlange nicht das Recht sie mit deiner Anwesenheit zu belästigen. Zeige Größe und verlasse den Haufen Ahnungsloser einfach.




das ganze ist eh nur theoretischer natur - ich zeige schon lange "größe" wie du es nennst und tanke NIE in random - inis - wofür auch?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (10. März 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass so ein 3h Stunden Ban bzw. 3 Tage Ban eher lehrreich ist, als selbst Initiative zu ergreifen. Und ein Ignore wird von solchen Leuten sowieso ignoriert, dafür geschieht es ihnen zu oft. Und ganz ehrlich: Bei 50k Spielern in einem Realmpool stören 100 Leute, die einen ignorieren doch nicht wirklich.



Hm, ich denke mir aber schon, das Leute mit so schlechtem Verhalten doch irgendwann mal ein negatives Image bekommen ... kann mich auch irren.


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> das ganze ist eh nur theoretischer natur - ich zeige schon lange "größe" wie du es nennst und tanke NIE in random - inis - wofür auch?



Richtige Konsequenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (10. März 2010)

Ich tanke nur noch ne ini für frostmarken(liegt dadran das ich kein dd eq habe mit meinem Pala) und dann nur noch raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elfithefreak (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Deine Ideen sind zwar sehr gut aber würden letztendlich dazu führen das tanks und heiler das suchtool nicht mehr nutzen würden das kann ich dir versprechen. Such ich mir schnell auf meinem Server die Leute zusammen was eh sinnvoller ist und melde geschlossen für Randomini an.
> 
> Den anderen? Naja was juckt mich das, warten sie halt 2-3 stunden bis sie mal dran dürfen damit sich die gruppe in 5min eh wieder auflöst.
> 
> ...



Dann fehlt aber auch noch ein RP Button in der suche. Es gibt nämsch auch leute auf einem RP-Server die nicht immer bock haben wegen nem buff gleichmal einen Mittelalter Duden zur Hand zu nehmen. <- Nicht das ich was gegen RP-Habe aber inner INi bestehend aus 5 zufällig zuzammengwürfelten Spieler darf selbst ein Hardcore Rp-ler nicht darauf bestehend. Das RP gemacht wird. ;-). Und nurmal so nebenbei es gibt auch leute die könenn kein RPisch sprechen. Und wenn doch dauerts 5 min bis die frage zum Buff abgetippt wurde weil der jenige erstmal die passende Worte hat finden müssen.

p.s. FDP-Wähler? Ich? Ich sollte dich wegen persönlicher Beleidigung einem Moderator melden. Ne ne ne. I voted for Piraten-Partei und ned für Guido Blödkopp


----------



## Chakata (10. März 2010)

ichbinwerichbin schrieb:


> So Leute hab ich schon einige auf der Igno Liste :-) Und damit brauch ich sie nie wieder zu sehen.



Aber das ist doch IDEAL .. perfekt würde ich sagen. Glaube kaum das Tanks und Heiler es interessiert ob du sie ignorierst. Im gegenteil, es hällt den Abschaum aus unseren Gruppen und man kann in ruhe spielen ohne sich zu ärgern oder rausporten zu müssen.

Ich porte auch IMMER wieder aus der ini wenn nicht alle sich zumindest begrüssen. Wenn nichtmal soviel Zeit da ist in einem Rollenspiel dann brauch ich mit denen auch keine ini zu gehen. Können sie halt 2 stunde auf ihre nächste Gruppe warten mir doch egal. 

Ich hoffe irgendwann alle Heiler und Tanks handhaben das irgendwann mal so und du kannst sie auch alle schön ignorieren.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch IDEAL .. perfekt würde ich sagen. Glaube kaum das Tanks und Heiler es interessiert ob du sie ignorierst. Im gegenteil, es hällt den Abschaum aus unseren Gruppen und man kann in ruhe spielen ohne sich zu ärgern oder rausporten zu müssen.
> 
> Ich porte auch IMMER wieder aus der ini wenn nicht alle sich zumindest begrüssen. Wenn nichtmal soviel Zeit da ist in einem Rollenspiel dann brauch ich mit denen auch keine ini zu gehen. Können sie halt 2 stunde auf ihre nächste Gruppe warten mir doch egal.
> 
> Ich hoffe irgendwann alle Heiler und Tanks handhaben das irgendwann mal so und du kannst sie auch alle schön ignorieren.



Ich würde mal zum Arzt gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich gebe dir allerdings recht, das eine Begrüssung immer dran sein sollte .... soviel Zeit muss sein .. aber deine gesamte grundsätzliche Haltung ... nene


----------



## Chakata (10. März 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Dann fehlt aber auch noch ein RP Button in der suche. Es gibt nämsch auch leute auf einem RP-Server die nicht immer bock haben wegen nem buff gleichmal einen Mittelalter Duden zur Hand zu nehmen. <- Nicht das ich was gegen RP-Habe aber inner INi bestehend aus 5 zufällig zuzammengwürfelten Spieler darf selbst ein Hardcore Rp-ler nicht darauf bestehend. Das RP gemacht wird. ;-).



Niemand besteht auf Rollenspiel in einer Random ini ABER guter Ton und Benehmen sind anscheinend auch für viele etwas wofür sie einen Duden brauchen. 

Der RP Button ist unnötig, wenn ich auf einem Rollenspielserver bin und "NUR MEINEN REALM" wähle für die Suche ist es doch ganz klar oder? Naja, vielen anscheinend doch nicht.


----------



## Mòóni86 (10. März 2010)

Also auf meinem Server gibts auch Tanks die Werben damit, das wenn du ne schnelle Rnd Ini gehen willst sie "Mieten" kannst, was einem dann so 50-150g kostet pro Inis...
Die Tanks aus meiner Gilde lachen da nur drüber und würden sich selbst nicht so verkaufen... 
ich selber würde sowas auch nicht mit machen, frag da lieber Tanks aus meiner FL oder halt aus der Gilde ^^

Was das Würfeln auf DDler Klamotten angeht, finde ich das nicht schlimm, wenns kein anderer Spieler brauch sollen sie doch ruhig bedarf machen, besser als wenns unnötig entzaubert wird...


----------



## elfithefreak (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Niemand besteht auf Rollenspiel in einer Random ini ABER guter Ton und Benehmen sind anscheinend auch für viele etwas wofür sie einen Duden brauchen.
> 
> Der RP Button ist unnötig, wenn ich auf einem Rollenspielserver bin und "NUR MEINEN REALM" wähle für die Suche ist es doch ganz klar oder? Naja, vielen anscheinend doch nicht.



Was ist an "Plz Sdk" kein gutes benehmen. Das iss ja nur enn kurzer ausaagekräftiger schnell abgetippter hinweis für den Paladin einen Buff zu setzen. ich sehe da in keinster weise ein fehlerhaftes benehmen drin. ok wenn da einer Postet. "Hey, palapfeife. Gib mir sdk du Sackgesicht sonst flame ich dich zu grunde" wäre schon wirklich nicht mehr tragbar. Aber bitte "Plz Sdk" ist ja nu wirklich selbst für den allerhärtesten RP-ler verkraftbar, falls nicht dann könnt ihr ja Blizz darum bitten einen Einfach zu erstellenden RP-Emote Funktion einzubauen wo Rplerisch nach Buffs gefragt wird durch klicken einer Taste. <- Und klar es gibt Addons die das bereits können. diese sind aber mitnichten einfach zu bedienen und zu konfigurieren für Leute die z.B. dem englischen nicht so mächtig sind.

Und klar ist auch das man nicht für alle möglichen Kombinationen die es gibt sich macors erstellen kann. Meine leisten sind auch ohne Macros schon ziemlich voll belegt. Als Priester Heiler.

Und ja selbst auf RP Servern ist es eine zumutung von Hardcore Rplern immer und überall 100% RP von anderen Mitspielern zu verlangen. ich persönlich würde es auch sehr begrüßen wenn das ganze wieder etwas chilliger werden würde. und nichtsoviel "GS" "IMBA" RoxxoR" etc. in öffentlichen Channels auftreten würde. Aber leider kann diesbezüglich nur Blizz was dagegen machen und das tun die ja ned sonst gäbe weit aus mehr Bans wegen nicht Einhaltung von Server Rules. Sprich Spieler/Sportler oder gar die Menschen allgemein reizen immer die Grenzen der legalität aus und können diese eben unbehelligt überschritten werden, dann werden sie diese auch bereitwillig überschreiten. Um jetzt wieder auf WoW Rp Server zurückzukommen: Beschwer dich bei Blizz drücber aber Strafe nicht andere Spieler damit einfach dir gruppe zu leaven wegen nicht einhaltung der Server Rules.


----------



## Grommar (10. März 2010)

Hallo leute ! Ich spiele auch einen tank mit zwei klassen Krieger und DK und ich muss sagen das ich bei BC zeiten es viel einfacher fand mit den random gruppen zu spielen als heute. Das hat damit zu tun das ich mit aggro halten oder sonstigen keine großen probleme habe als eher mit dem das DDs keine zeit mehr haben zu warten bis alles "ALLES" bißchen was mit der aggro vom tank belegt ist . Nein da wird gebombt geknallert geflucht und was auch immer noch schon bevor überhaubt mein krieger einmal gedonnert hat oder die schockwelle gemacht hat das ist sowas von nervig, ich hab mir schon ausgedacht meinen spott zu entfernen aus der leiste damit ich kein schlechtes gewissen haben muss wenn der dd über den jordan wandert . Ne ich find wir sterben aus egal was blizz macht und patcht da die dd´s schaden machen als gäbe es keinen morgen das ist einfach nicht normal und bald kann man sich wundern wenn blizz nen mage ein schild patcht da keiner mehr verantwortung übernehmen will von den potenziellen tank klassen . 


ps.: Ich spiele weiter als tank aber wenn das random spielen noch schlimmer wird wart ich bis einige meiner freunde online sind und ich geh mit denen und da werden dann ini´s gemacht wie aus dem bilderbuch .... nur andre mir fremde spieler die evtl. auch gut spielen werde ich leider nicht mehr kennen lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 doch der rest kann mir gestohlen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krudi (10. März 2010)

Das mit dem DD Equip verstehe ich voll und ganz, wenn man sonst nix braucht :/
Und das mit den 300 Gold ist schon frech, ich gehe meistens für Marken einfach so mit (und auch weil mir Raids Spaß (!) machen)


----------



## Felìcìtaz (10. März 2010)

hier mal ein weiterer tank... gehe meist nur mit gilde tanken, vorallem 10/25er... ersten bekomm ich viele dumme sprüche, das da ja ein mädchen tankt ( meine güte, habe auch gold, marken und zeit in meine items gesteckt, wie jeder kerl, habe die selbe skillung, die selbe rota.... nur kein schw.....z!!!!!)

aber in renndumm gruppen muss man ja net in ts, da ist es dann net so schlimm...

ich möchte behaupten das es für mich als pala auch einfach ist, gruppen zu tanken und schnell aggro aufzubauen, und wenn mal einer durchläuft, weil ein dd aggro bekommt vom pullen, hab ich immernoch nen notknopf, der den mob sofort zu mir befördert...

ich sehe in rdn gruppen leider immer wieder komische leute/situationen...
entweder der healer hat sehr wenig mana, wo ich mir hdr hc schon überlege ob das sinn macht, versuche es aber zu mindest, denn im gegensatz zu den dd´s die ja keine aggro haben sollten, und somit kaum schaden, kann ich mich ja auch selber prima am leben halten (auch wenns nicht unbedingt sinn der sache ist^^)

hatte schon öfter sone situationen, wo ich alleine vorne stand, tanken, heilen, schaden machen...und dannach die gruppe rezzen^^
aber das ist in meinen augen net schlimm... ich ziehe auch gerne mal leute durch ne ini, und bin mir dessen bewusst, dass sie evtl aggro ziehen und die inis noch net kennen, iwo rein rennen, ect... aber dann DARF ich sie retten und vorm sterben schützen...

und ich würde mich net anbieten für gold... wenn ich gebraucht werde ist es ok, und wenn dann mal was fürn dd in der ini fällt und ich frage ob ich bedarfen darf und die gruppe nein sagt, obs einer braucht oder nicht, ist das auch ok... in gildeninternen raids ist es klar, das man auch für sec würfelt, da komm ich dann auch schnell auf die items oder eben für marken...
aber da ich auch tankend queste, brauch ich es eh net nötig... kenn nicht mal wirklich meine dd rota (rofl)

und das mit den gruppen, wer denn da mist baut, ist so ne sache...
das sollte jeder bei sich gucken... 
ich als tank muss aggro halten und speziell auf den heal eingehen( aggro, ausversehen gepulltes von iwo her, selber keine mobs im rücken stehen haben ect)
als heal, guck ich das der tank lebt, den mit heal und tank steht und fällt die gruppe!!!
wenn da mal ein (leider gerne mage-.-) dd umkippt, ist das ärgerlich, aber ok...

und als dd muss ich eben auf omen gucken und zu sehen das ich mit meiner salve net gleich alles am arsch hab, weil der tank nicht mal dran war an der gruppe^^
gegegnfalls auch zuschiessen, hinlaufen, totstellen, unsichtbar machen, eisblock nutzen.... ka, das lernt man doch beim questen als dd als erstes...

wenn in ner gruppe wirklich alle ihren char kennen dann funzt das ohne anstrengung und whipe^^ alles andere ist dann wirklich schlecht, oder der betreffende ist (brain)afk^^

da ich alles habe, dd, heal und tank, weiss ich auch wovon ich rede und weiss das man alles hat um sowas zu verhindern...

ich war schon mit tanks los, da musste man paar sec warten, andere wieder, wo man schiessen kann sobald er nur in der nähe vom mob ist...
dann gibts heiler wo ich neben stehe um geheilt zu werden oder ihm den mob zu klauen, wenn er aggro hat... auch als dd kann man nämlich hilfreich sein, net nur auf den schaden achten^^

also, mal drüber nachdenken, dann klappts auch mit der gruppe^^


----------



## Grommar (10. März 2010)

und das mit dem dd eqipment würfeln von tanks ist meiner meinung gerechtfertigt weil dd´s auch sehr oft dem tank den loot vor der nase weggwürfeln seit dem dungeonfinder zumindest .... und gold dafür zu verlangen ist einerseits ok und auf der andren ...ich würds nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Offen gesagt gehe ich auch nur random hero wegen der 2x fr-marke... 

das mit dem gruppenleave ist recht relativ und kommt bei mir auf die situation an... bestes beispiel gestern:

ich geh um etwa 20h45 random in eine hds-grp... war eig hammergrp hatten 2 leute aus topgilden unseres realms dabei... naja mitten im tribunal-event klingelt meine tür... was mach ich jetzt?....
a) die bullen stehen vor der tür weils aus meinem zimmer gestunken hat
b) mein vermieter kommt aus paris
c) irgend ein schwachsinn....

ergo ich hab die gruppe mitten im fight (3. phase) geleaved und bin zur tür... was stand da?... ein austausschüler der bemalte ostereier verkaufen wollte... fazit: ich hab das richtige getan... weil alles wichtiger als wow ist....

und dass ich mal aus ner gruppe leave die schlecht ist hat einen ganz einfachen grund.... Ich hab meinen Char nicht so hoch gezockt um mir die Zeit mit 0815 Typen in ner Heroinni oder nem Randomraid totzuschlagen... und 2 minuten auf ne neue gruppe zu warten stört mich eh nicht... 

btw... so nen miet-tank hab ich auch schon abgezockt... hab ihn nen ganzen abend für pdk25 "gemietet" doch bezahlung war erst am schluss... und genau da hab ich ihn um 400g verarscht...


----------



## Kev_S (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> btw... so nen miet-tank hab ich auch schon abgezockt... hab ihn nen ganzen abend für pdk25 "gemietet" doch bezahlung war erst am schluss... und genau da hab ich ihn um 400g verarscht...



Und darauf biste Stolz oder was? Ein Deal ist ein Deal, wenn du nicht vorhast darauf einzugehen, willige doch einfach nicht ein.


----------



## Ahrês (10. März 2010)

ALso ich war gestern als Vergelter in Grube.. bin eigentlich Tank aber kollege wollte heute ma tanken dacht ich mir ok vlt bekomm ich ja was feines für das dd eqip... letzter boss alles lief gut was dropt die 2Händeraxt!Ich als DD sofort Bedarf ;D mich gefreut,was seh ich?der pala Heiler würfelt need ich meinen DK Tank kollegen gesagt würfel bitte auch bedarf ! er hat gewonnen mir dann die axt gegeben ,,, als ich denn heiler angesprochen habe warum er need würfelt antwortete er nur SECOND HALT DARUM! ich war total buff wie scheiße einige sein können zum Glück war ich mit mein Kollegen da drinne sonst hätte der Pala Heiler meine 2 Händeraxt bekommen!

HEILER Sind auch nicht besser... bzw in jeden steck ein kleines Schwein... -.-


----------



## Ahrês (10. März 2010)

ALso ich war gestern als Vergelter in Grube.. bin eigentlich Tank aber kollege wollte heute ma tanken dacht ich mir ok vlt bekomm ich ja was feines für das dd eqip... letzter boss alles lief gut was dropt die 2Händeraxt!Ich als DD sofort Bedarf ;D mich gefreut,was seh ich?der pala Heiler würfelt need ich meinen DK Tank kollegen gesagt würfel bitte auch bedarf ! er hat gewonnen mir dann die axt gegeben ,,, als ich denn heiler angesprochen habe warum er need würfelt antwortete er nur SECOND HALT DARUM! ich war total buff wie scheiße einige sein können zum Glück war ich mit mein Kollegen da drinne sonst hätte der Pala Heiler meine 2 Händeraxt bekommen!

HEILER Sind auch nicht besser... bzw in jeden steck ein kleines Schwein... -.-


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Klar.... 
ich meine wer sich selbst vermarktet soll das wenigstens richtig machen...


----------



## chyroon (10. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Hiho ich hab schon das forum durchsucht und kein solchen post gefunden! Mir ist es in letzterer Zeit aufgefallen das viele Tanks unverschämt werden..... Situation 1: Ony ist grad neu, ich möcht ne Gruppe aufmachen (geht dann auch recht zügig) Als dann nur noch ein Tank fehlte wisperte mich einer an ich sollte ihn doch 300g geben dann würd er tanken...... Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf! Es gab ähnliche Situationen auch in den Randoms! Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr solches auch schon erlebt?



So ähnlich mach ich es auch net viel anders, wo ich mal gefragt wurde ob ich als Tank mit U10 kommen würde. Hab ich ihm auch geschrieben das ich mitkommen wenn ich 100g für bekomme - quasi als TG^^. Find daran aber auch nichts schlimmes dran, man kann ja auch ablehnen.

...und warum sollten Tank's nicht auch auf DD eq würfeln dürfen? Machen doch DD's andersrum nicht anders oder Healer auf DD eq etc. Warum is es grade bei Tank's in deinen Augen sooo schlimm.


----------



## Gerti (10. März 2010)

Oh man... hier läuft einiges schief...

1. Leute rechtfertigen ihr asoziales Verhalten damit, dass sich andere auch so verhalten. "Ich als Tank würfle auf DD Klamotten, weil die DD auch auf Tanksachen würfeln"
2. Die Tanks oder Heiler oder wer auch sonst immer versuchen den Leuten ein bestimmtes Verhalten zu "lehren". "DD1 hat Aggro gezogen, also lasse ich ihn mal sterben" Dies hält einfach die 3 anderen Leute auf, die auf den Rezz warten müssen und das reggen, bis es weiter geht. Aber hauptsache Heiler oder Tank haben dem DD eine	Lektion erteilt. Was mit den anderen Mitspielern ist, ist ja egal.
3. Es wird zu viel verallgemeintert. Viel zu oft lese ich hier, dass alle DD scheiße sein etc.
4. Leute sind stolz auf ihr asoziales Verhalten. "Wenn die mich nerven gehe ich einfach aus der Instanz und warte, bis sie die Gruppe verlassen und den Debuff haben", "Ich habe ihn um sein Gold geprellt"
5. Die Leute verstehen einfach nicht die Position der anderen. Sei es hier im Forum oder ingame. Wenn der ICC Equippte Tank halt nur fix für die 2 Marken die Hero will, möchte er da zumindest fix durch. Das sollte man auch als "Ich will keinen Streß-Spieler" so sehen. Im gegenzug sollte jedoch der Tank auch auf die anderen Rücksicht nehmen, die nicht so ein Tempo wollen. Im zweifelsfall gilt "Der Klügere gibt nach" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nistral (10. März 2010)

Ich bin/war auch Tank. Man hat uns Tanks, einfach zu einer misstrauischen Minderheit, herangezogen. Heute muss man, als Tank, nicht mehr nur die Aggro der Mobs halten, sondern auch die der Gruppenmitglier ertragen.

Ich seh den Tank als Anführer. Er bsitmmt das Tempo und sollte genug übersicht haben um zu wissen wie schnell er voran gehen darf. Gold für seine Dienste zu verlangen find ich übertrieben, aber auf DD-Zeug mitwürfeln wollen ist ok. Im Grunde ist es ja ein Geben und nehmen. 

Ich lass mir heute, bei Randoms, nichts mehr rein reden und auch nichts mehr vorschreiben. Unkontrollierte DDs sollen ruhig Ihre Nahtoterfahrungen sammeln und wenn sie es nicht lernen dann gibt es halt Repkosten. 

Aggro ist nicht EPISCH, aber beim Aufheben gebunden. Wer seinen Char nicht beherrscht, soll sich nacher bitte nicht aufregen!

lg


----------



## Tünnemann72 (10. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Oh man... hier läuft einiges schief...
> 
> 1. Leute rechtfertigen ihr asoziales Verhalten damit, dass sich andere auch so verhalten. "Ich als Tank würfle auf DD Klamotten, weil die DD auch auf Tanksachen würfeln"
> 2. Die Tanks oder Heiler oder wer auch sonst immer versuchen den Leuten ein bestimmtes Verhalten zu "lehren". "DD1 hat Aggro gezogen, also lasse ich ihn mal sterben" Dies hält einfach die 3 anderen Leute auf, die auf den Rezz warten müssen und das reggen, bis es weiter geht. Aber hauptsache Heiler oder Tank haben dem DD eine	Lektion erteilt. Was mit den anderen Mitspielern ist, ist ja egal.
> ...



Stimmt - soweit gebe ich dir Recht .. Viele tarnen ihre Asozialität hinter "Ich erteil mal eine Lektion" Aussagen ....


----------



## Sorgenlos (10. März 2010)

he das mit dem gold hab ich noch gar nicht abgechackt, danke jetzt steht mein tank am brunnen und verlang gold fürs tanken :-D
sollte öfters in buffed forum gehn, da findet sich die ein oder andere marktlücke :-D

ne im ernst, wenn tank gesucht wird auf dem ralm geh ich meisten mit (ohne bezahlt zu werden)
in random durch groupenfinder, wer aggro hat darf sie behalten, wer pullt darf tanken. so einfach. wems nicht passt soll gruppe leaven oder
mich meine arbeit machen lassen.

meistens nach dem ersten tot bei aggro klau, kann ich gemüdlich weitertanken.


----------



## Andi111 (10. März 2010)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> ich als tank muss aggro halten



sry aber eben das musst du als tank nicht.... was man als tank muss ist in seinen möglichkeiten (equip, skill) schnell und viel aggro aufbauen... das man die aggro (be-)hält ist die aufgabe der dds... nämlich dadurch das sie die aggro nicht ziehen. spotten mache ich nur wenn ein dd mal versehentlich darüber schießt und aggro zieht... sollte es bei einem dd öfters vorkommen ist auf einmal mein spottknopf kaputt ;-) spott und herausforderungsruf sind beim krieger notfunktionen und gehören nicht in die standardrota... zumal spott dich nur auf den selben wert in der aggroliste setzt und wenn der dd weiter draufholzt er sofort wieder die aggro hat. 

den spott habe ich primär für den heiler reserviert... denn das ist der einzige den ich als tank wirklich brauche, auf hc inis bezogen.

ich für meinen teil versuche in rdn hcs es den dds einfacher zumachen, indem ich auf ein ziel immer den totenkopf setze. da weiß jeder dd das ist das primärziel des tanks und wenn es mit der aggro durch ae eng wird wechselt ein guter dd mit fokusfeuer auf den totenkopf... bis der down ist hat der tank auf die anderen mops soviel aggro das die dds machen können was sie wollen...


----------



## Sano (10. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> DD ist der undankbarste Job. Überall heulen Tanks und Heiler über die achso schlimmen DD und fangen an alles zu verallgemeinern. Jeder DD ist scheinbar unfreundlich, asozial und hat keinerlei Klassenverständnis. Dabei sind es die DD, die bei den meisten Bossen noch am meisten leisten müssen. Zumindest mehr als Tanks.



das kommt von jemandem der 100%tig noch nie nen tank gespielt hat!

mfg sano


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch IDEAL .. perfekt würde ich sagen. Glaube kaum das Tanks und Heiler es interessiert ob du sie ignorierst. Im gegenteil, es hällt den Abschaum aus unseren Gruppen und man kann in ruhe spielen ohne sich zu ärgern oder rausporten zu müssen.
> 
> Ich porte auch IMMER wieder aus der ini wenn nicht alle sich zumindest begrüssen. Wenn nichtmal soviel Zeit da ist in einem Rollenspiel dann brauch ich mit denen auch keine ini zu gehen. Können sie halt 2 stunde auf ihre nächste Gruppe warten mir doch egal.
> 
> Ich hoffe irgendwann alle Heiler und Tanks handhaben das irgendwann mal so und du kannst sie auch alle schön ignorieren.



Tanks habe ich kaum welche erlebt die so sind. Und Heiler ein paar. Es sind vor allem DD s die auf meiner Igno sind. Mein Main ist nämlich Tank :-) und damit interessiert mich nicht wieviele auf der igno stehen, ausser, dass ich vor ihnen sicher bin.
Keine Ahnung wo du das mit der Begrüssung her hast? Ich habe nur ganz selten Grp die nix sagen.
Aber ich habe in letzter Zeit öfters unfreundliche Heiler als DDs was ich bisher nicht kannte. Aber vielleicht haben die ja ne ähnliche Einstellung wie du? Und dann bin ich froh sie nie wieder zu sehen.
Für mich ist wow ein Gruppenspiel wie schon geschrieben. Und Egomanen und unfreundliche Leute kann ich nicht leiden. Genausowenig wie Leute die meinen missonieren zu müssen oder zu bestrafen. (aus ini porten und anderes).
DAS ist aber auch der Grund warum ich ausser Raids nur eben eine ini am Tag tanke um die Marken zu haben.


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. März 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Stimmt - soweit gebe ich dir Recht .. Viele tarnen ihre Asozialität hinter "Ich erteil mal eine Lektion" Aussagen ....



auf der anderen Seite muss man sich auch nicht für jeden Kamikaze-DD, der noch nie was von Aggro und Omen gehört hat, den Arsch aufreissen, um ihm die Aggro wieder abzuspotten, oder ihm mit Blitzheilungsdauerfeuer am Leben halten. 

Beispiel ist der Schurke, der im stealth durch die nächste mobgruppe schleicht, und "oops" dann doch gesehen wird. Oder der Jäger, der "hüpf hüpf hüpf" schonmal die nächste gruppe pullt ... Wer rumhampelt und sich darauf verlässt das andere die Fehler ausbügeln muss sich nicht wundern, wenn die irgendwann dazu keine Lust mehr haben. Die o.g. Lektion erteilt der Mob schon selbst, dazu brauchts keinen Tank oder Heiler.


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. März 2010)

Sano schrieb:


> das kommt von jemandem der 100%tig noch nie nen tank gespielt hat!
> 
> mfg sano



Schatzi sei nicht so undankbar. immerhin muss er a) den Button für sein AE finden und b) den dann auch noch in die Mob-Gruppe lenken. Viele sind da schon überfordert


----------



## Long_Wolf (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Naja zu dem ersten Teil deines Beitrags: Glaube der Heiler stirbt in so einem fall IMMER als letztes falls du in deinem Tankleben schonmal aufs Omen geschaut haben solltest. Deine Gruppe wird es dir danken ... Revanche ins eigene Knie geschossen.
> 
> Falls dein Beitrag sich auf mich und meinen Beitrag beziehen sollte kann ich nirgends erkennen wo ich schrieb das dir der Heiler sagt wie du tanken sollst. Also mal wieder nicht gelesen, nicht verstanden oder beides.
> 
> Zu dem letzten Teil deines Beitrags: sehr einfühlsam von dir aber bezieht sicher wiederrum nicht auf meinen Beitrag. Wieso zitierst du mich ohne auf den Beitrag einzugehen? *kopfschüttel*



zu 1 Falls der Heiler so schlau ist die DDs nicht zu heilen, ja. Ansonsten ziehen die DDS aggro weil der Tank nicht spottet, der Heiler heilt sich seine aggro zusammen und verreckt. Kurz danach schnappt sich der Tank die Mobs und Schluss ists mit den Mobs. Aber ein Heiler der *selbst zensiert* genug ist den Tank verrecken zu lassen nur weils ihm zu schnell geht ist auch *selbst zensiert* genug zu heilen wenn er/sie /es das lieber lassen sollte. ( Mind you als Krieger kann ich mir solche Spässe erlauben, ich habe genug "oh shit" buttons damit ich mir 1-2 Mobgruppen ohne Heilung erlauben kann)

zu 2 Wenns dem Heiler zu schnell geht und er/sie/es ist nicht OOM dann JA versucht der Heiler dem Tank vorzuschreiben wie er tanken soll. Und oft genug pulle auch ich ein 3er Grüppchen wenn der Heiler noch an der Flasche hängt, da kann er/sie/es ruhig zu Ende reggen da brauch ich keinen heal für... 

Mir sträubt sich bei deiner Aussage ehrlich gesagt das Nackenfell, das einzige was bestimmt wie schnell es geht ist der Tank, und in begrenztem Umfang die Manaregeneration des Heilers. 

Sollte es bei deiner Aussage nur um Tanks gehen die auf OOM keine Rücksicht nehmen oder schon pullen wenn der Heiler noch bufft etc, okay, solche Leute kann man ruhig verrecken lassen. Ändert aber nix an daran das ein Tank das Tempo vorgibt....

P.S.
Wenn sich all deine Aussagen ausschliesslich auf Leute beziehen die keinerlei Ahnung haben das man auf das Mana des Heilers Rücksicht nehmen sollte oder ähnliche Dümmlichkeiten dann hab ich mich tatsächlich nicht auf deinen Beitrag bezogen sondern dich komplett falsch verstanden.


----------



## huladai (10. März 2010)

Yorra schrieb:


> Das schlimme als Mage....du loggst dich ein willst ganz normal zocken....aber was ist....du bist nichtmal 3 sekunden ausm Ladebild raus und bekommst mindestens 3-4 anfragen aufn Portal....ich glaube fast einige haben nen Mage-aufspür-Addon...



so einen unglaublichen schwachsinn hab ich auch schon lang nichtmehr gelesen.


----------



## bloodstained (10. März 2010)

Die eine Seite jammert, dass tanks zu wenig Aggro aufbauen und die andere Seite das DDs dem tank die Aggro klauen...healer werdn Teilweise garnich erwähnt als wären die nur Gepäck im Rucksack...

Is doch eh n Teufelskreis das ganze...wenn einmal jemand Gold will zum tanken wollen einige andere halt diese "Marktlücke" auch nutzen Aber für Geld(Gold) verhauen lassen? Is das nich schon ne Art Prostitution? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die heutigen tanks(nicht alle, aber viele) sehen das tanken schon nicht mehr als spezielle Skillung sondern als Fulltime-Beruf.
Wenn ich hier so einige Beiträge lese haben echt einige tanks Götterkomplexe entwickelt die ihnen erlauben jeden anderen Spielern die nicht nach ihren Regeln tanzen vors mowl zu klatschn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denn : dd down->dd left party->lf dd->dd joined party-> weiter gehts *ABER*	tank down->tank left party-> lf tank->5min later->heal left party-> party split up ... und das weiss natürlich jeder tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gilt natürlich für rnd hcs als auch für raids...

Aber so langsam könnte der Thread den close-hammer vertragen..wurde schon alles gesagt von jeglichen Standpunkten aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> Die eine Seite jammert, dass tanks zu wenig Aggro aufbauen und die andere Seite das DDs dem tank die Aggro klauen...healer werdn Teilweise garnich erwähnt als wären die nur Gepäck im Rucksack...
> 
> Is doch eh n Teufelskreis das ganze...wenn einmal jemand Gold will zum tanken wollen einige andere halt diese "Marktlücke" auch nutzen Aber für Geld(Gold) verhauen lassen? Is das nich schon ne Art Prostitution?
> 
> ...



LoL... wie gut dass ich Heiler bin und mich mit sowas nich auseinandersetzen muss^^.... 

ich finds btw auch doof wenn leute versuchen anderen irgendwelche lektionen zu erteilen... ich als heiler nutze meine ich sagmal "macht" über das leben der gruppe nicht aus um irgendwelche spielweisen aufzuzwingen oder zu bestrafen..... ich heile un halts mau*...


----------



## Shakreo (10. März 2010)

Wenn ich mir solche Threads durchlese, dann habe ich echt das Gefühl, viele haben einfach nur Pech. Also ich hatte als Tank fast nie Probleme mit einer Grp.
Einzige Ausnahmen waren zu meiner Anfangszeit als 80er. Da hab ich öfter mal gehört: "Zieh mal Tankequip an!" oder "Specc mal auf Tank". Einmal sogar, ich wäre nicht Chritimmun (Zur Info, ich bin Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Naja da dacht ich mir, kann mal passieren, also Talent für Immunität gepostet. "Das hat damit gar nichts zu tun!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich treffe ansonsten Recht selten auf unfreundliche Spieler. "Gogogo" Rufe werden alt ignoriert und gut ist. Und wenn ich dds auf ihr Aggromanagement hinweise, achten diese auch ohne Erziehungsmaßnahmen darauf. 
Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur Glück, aber ich find das Tool geil^^

Aber zum Thema:
Tanks die meinen sich vermieten zu müssen, sollen das halt machen. Ich meine, scheinbar funktioniert das ja auch. Sonst würde es keiner machen.
Ich selbst mache sowas aber eher nicht. Zumindest verlange ich nichts dafür.
Wenn mich aber jemand anwispert(Ist mir wirklich passiert) mit den Worten: "Hi, magst du mit mir nach Seelenschmiede, wegen dem ArP Trinket. Wenn ich das bekomme, gibt es 1000g für dich" Dann sage ich natürlich nicht nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur leider ist das Trinket nicht gedroppt.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Naja wenn ich halt in ner gruppe bin und der tank is lahm weil er halt nich anders kann, dann störts mich nicht...

aber wenn alle schnell durchwollen und nur der tank macht einen auf langsam weil er uns was beibringen will.... instantleave


----------



## Atak (10. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Hiho ich hab schon das forum durchsucht und kein solchen post gefunden! Mir ist es in letzterer Zeit aufgefallen das viele Tanks unverschämt werden..... Situation 1: Ony ist grad neu, ich möcht ne Gruppe aufmachen (geht dann auch recht zügig) Als dann nur noch ein Tank fehlte wisperte mich einer an ich sollte ihn doch 300g geben dann würd er tanken...... Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf! Es gab ähnliche Situationen auch in den Randoms! Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr solches auch schon erlebt?



Naja zum Thema auf 2nd Gear rollen .... wenn man einfach nichts mehr braucht is doch wohl logisch oder? Im gegenzug geht meist auch das def zeug für 2nd raus an dds. Also mal nicht päpstlicher als der Papst hier.

Flame lieber Blizz als die Tanks die können nu wirklich nichts dafür das man alles an gear hinterhergeschmissen bekommt.


----------



## Lopuslavite (10. März 2010)

Also ich spiele Dudu Tank und auch Mage

Als Tank muss ich sagen muss man sich von dd´s echt ne Menge anhören!Man wird beleidigt,mit 40k life in ner hc ini is man ein noob weil man zu wenig life hätte usw usw. 
Ja es ist ein Teufelskreis aber mir ist auch aufgefallen das es drauf ankommt von welchem Server die Leute sind mit denen man gerade in der ini ist.Meine erfahrung ist das die Leute von 
alt eingesessenen Servern wie Mugthol oder Dalvengyr sich teilweise echt unmöglich benehmen!als seien sie die Halbgötter !Sie pullen einfach irgendwas und wenn sie dadurch dann sterben
 heißt es der beschissene tank is schuld und hat nix drauf !Ich habe mir da mittlerweile auch zur Regel gemacht wer pullt darf die aggro behalten und ist selbst schuld wenn er stirbt.

Ist doch verständlich wenn da viele Tanks mittlerweile irgendwelche bedingungen stellen wenn man solche Leute dabei hat.
Ich spiele den Tank weil er mir Spass macht!An Gold denke ich da nicht wenn ich zu ner ini oder so gefragt werde.Aber ich finde es auch ne sauerei das man sich echt ständig beleidigen lassen muss.

Was den Mage und das Thema mit den Portalen betrifft ist es so das da auch viele spieler sind die einen anschreiben wenn man zb in Dala steht und sie sind irgendwo in der Scherbenwelt
man solle sie doch gefälligst mal nach dala holen und solche Scherze.Da fehlt oftmals ein "bitte" !auch da versteh ich die Mages die dann für die Portale Gold verlangen


Also mir bleibt abschließend nur zu sagen : DD´s haltet mal den Ball flach in den ini´s dann werden die Tanks auch nett sein

Wie es in den Wald hinein schallt so schallt es auch raus!


----------



## Potpotom (10. März 2010)

Hatte gestern Abend 5 (F Ü N F !) Versuche auf ne Random-Ini unternommen. Jedesmal mit anderen Leuten, jedesmal 15 Minuten warten wegen dem Debuff zuzüglich der Wartezeit generell.

Versuch 1: Tank rennt in der Managruft mal eben bis hinten durch und verlâsst die Gruppe.
Versuch 2: Tank pullt und verlässt die Gruppe. 
Versuch 3: Tank pullt den etsten und zweiten Raum, setzt sich hin, stirbt und lacht uns aus.
Versuch 4: Tank rennt wieder in die ersten Räume und verlässt die Gruppe.
Versuch 5: Tank fängt von der ersten Minute an unseren Heiler vollzulappen... Heal verlässt Gruppe, Tank verlässt Gruppe.

Ich könnte KOTZEN! 2 Stunden Spielzeit und meine EP stiegen von 83 auf 90%. Ganz toll... solche Arschkinder. 

EDIT: Ich bin übrigens dafür, Namecalling einzuführen...


----------



## Dark_Meta (10. März 2010)

Also ich spiele auch Tank aus leidenschaft, und ich kann auch frech werden wenn manchmal in ner schnellen rnd heroic für 2 frostmarken da bobs sind die ne grp pullen un dann sich beschweren das sie verrecken. Da frage ich mich immer: WOFÜR?! is ein tank da den man nicht pullen lässt un sich dann über aggro beschwert.

Vorallem Als Blut DK tank, du hast null aoe spott das einzige was schnell helfen kann aoe aggro aufzubauen ist D&D un das brauch dann schon 2-3 ticks außer zb. warri geht instant mim wirbel rein oder n Retri mit DS un dann beschweren sie sich das sie sterben, tut mir leid aber sowas kann man nicht tolerieren das is meine Meinung.

Und Bezahlung um jmd ne Ini zu ziehen wo genau das passiert was ich oben geschrieben hab ne danke ich bin kein dummes kind das süßigkeiten animmt un dann angeschissen wird man hätte sie geklaut.

So Far

Dark_Meta
aká
Canýr/Taylin/Eîsblume (Taerar)


----------



## Ginkohana (10. März 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> Denn : dd down->dd left party->lf dd->dd joined party-> weiter gehts *ABER*	tank down->tank left party-> lf tank->5min later->heal left party-> party split up ... und das weiss natürlich jeder tank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du hast Recht, dem bin ich mir z.B. bewusst.
How said: ich farme Healequip mit meinem Palatank darum stehe ich tägl. in mehr als nur 10 Heros.

Gestern hatte ich auch wieder so ein Erlebniss in Ankh ahet:
Ich dachte vor dem Anmelden noch daran, dass ich noch duschen wolle und entschied mcih doch dafür, dies nach Ankahet zu tun.

Jäger: Aber nur kurzen Run!
DK: Ja Kurz
Ich: Ich bräuchte aber noch die Marken, würde lieber die lange Runde machen, sollte sowieso nicht allzu lange dauern.
Jäger: NEIN KURZ!
(DK rennt los und pullt 1. Mobgruppe)
Heiler: Tja Tank da wurdste wohl überstimmt.

hmm cpt. Capslock, unfreundlich und nicht kompromissbereit und denen soll ich eine Ini tanken?
Ne danke...

Ich: Naja habt mich umgestimmt.
Jäger: Geht doch gogo will schnell durch
Ich: Ich geh jetzt doch lieber duschen!baba!

Im Endeffekt war ich Duschen und früher in einer neuen Ini als die jemals durch Ankh ahet durch denn wenn der Tank leaved ists mind. 5 Minuten selbst wenn die Gruppe voll ist.


----------



## deon172 (10. März 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hatte gestern Abend 5 (F Ü N F !) Versuche auf ne Random-Ini unternommen. Jedesmal mit anderen Leuten, jedesmal 15 Minuten warten wegen dem Debuff zuzüglich der Wartezeit generell.
> 
> ...
> 
> EDIT: Ich bin übrigens dafür, Namecalling einzuführen...




oO

ich glaub, ich war in deiner gruppe...

so geht es dauernd. wobei... es hat auch vorteile, dass die Random-Günthers einem dermaßen den Spass an Instanzen versauen: Urplötzlich habe ich reichlich Ehre und Abzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Namecalling ist so ne Sache... ich will ja nicht, dass mein Name genannt wird, weil ich jemanden nannte, der jemanden nannte, der jemanden.... lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manch einer übertreibt's im Spiel leider etwas....

Ich kenn allerdings Tanks, die freiwillig dem Schurken ( mir ) Trinkgeld gaben, weil ich sie dauerhaft mit Schurkenhandel "bearbeitet" hab...


----------



## Xamon242 (10. März 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> ich glaub ich spinne,wüsste nicht wo ich jetzt anfangen sollte dich rund zu machen...einfach NC
> 
> ein krieger tank sollte auch kein schildwall ziehen,sondern ganz normal sterben wie andere auch,ein magier sollte hervorufung nicht benutzen und einfach oom in der ecke stehen und ein heiler braucht auch niemanden zu rezzen,der dd kann ja laufen wie der heiler auch wenn er selber tot sein könnte...oh man
> wenns dir zu stressig ist nen hot auf nen hexer zu setzen der aderlass gemacht hat deinstallier das spiel und kündige den account(den auf buffed gleich mit).
> danke




Boar leute, LESEN, DENKEN und dann erst schreiben.................

Ich habe gemeint ausserhalb des Kampfes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ausserhalb des Kampfes macht ja auch ein Krieger Schildwall is klar, Hervorrufung verbraucht ja auch leben wenn magier es nutzt....etc. wo willst du mich den rund machen, denke erstmal nach bevor du schreibst


----------



## Helix667 (10. März 2010)

Ich bin wahrlich schockiert, wie hier über die Mitspieler hergezogen wird. 

Aber zurück zum Thema, ich glaube es wurde angeprangert dass Tanks Geld/Gold für Ihre Tätigkeit verlangen. Ich weiss nicht was daran verwerflich sein soll. 

Wenn die Nachfrage nach einem Tank groß genug ist, warum soll er nicht Gold verlangen. Irgendwer wird schon seinen Preis bezahlen. Ja, das ist eine Form von Prostitution. Aber ich glaube in dem Milieu in dem wir uns bewegen, nennt man das eher Söldnertum. Und das war denke ich zu keiner Zeit wirklich verpöhnt. (Wenn man von dem Treueproblem mal absieht)

Also geldverlangende Tanks geht voll in Ordnung. Ich denke DDs und Heiler würden es genauso machen wenn die Nachfrage groß genug ist. Wenn es mehr Tanks gibt sinken ja schließlich auch wieder die Preise. ^^

Was allerdings nicht OK ist, dass durch das verlassen von einzelnen Spielern ganze Gruppen platzen. Leider ist das der Fall sobald der Tank geht, weil wie wir ja wissen gibts davon gerade nicht so viele wie Sand am Meer. Da sollten diese schon ein wenig rücksichtsvoller sein. 

Und wenn man das hier aufmerksam gelesen hat, kann man sehr viel Frust lesen. "Tanks, die keine Aggro halten", "Tanks, die DDs bestrafen" "Tanks, die zu schnell sind..." "DDs,  die permanent pullen" DDs, die die Aggro klauen..." "Heiler, die dem Tank vorwerfen unheilbar zu sein. (Kritimmunität)" Diese Aufzählung, ließe sich bestimmt noch sehr viel weiterführen. 

Worauf ich raus will ist, das jeder etwas gegen den Anderen hat. Aber seien wir mal ehrlich eigentlich braucht sich nur jeder an die eigene Nase fassen und ein wenig sozialer zu verhalten. 

Denn wie hat es John Forbes Nash Jr in "A Beautifull Mind" so schön rausgefunden. Wenn alle gemeinsam am Ziel arbeiten, kommt jeder mal zum Zug. In seinem Beispiel ging es um Frauen, die hier ja kein Thema sind. Aber wenn alle gescheit zusammen spielen und ihre Aufgabe ausfüllen. Dann ist schnell und flüssig jede Ini geschafft, der Loot und die Marken eingestrichen und man kann weitermachen mit was auch immer man tun möchte. Und es liegt ja wohl klar auf die Hand wer welche Aufgabe hat. Der Tank sollte die Mobs möglichst gut an sich zu binden, damit der eintreffende Gruppenschaden auf einen Spieler fokusiert ist und damit die DDs ungehindert ihrer Aufgabe nachgehen können. Der Heiler sorgt für das am Lebenbleiben aller Gruppenmitglieder, und leistet eventuell Support insofern durch bestimmte Talente möglich. Und zuguterletzt die DDs, deren Aufgabe besteht darin den Lebensbalken der Mobs gen Null zu prügeln. Dabei keine Aggro zu ziehen und ihren Arsch so gut es geht aus der Schußlinie zu halten. Und sollte es auch mal knapp sein sich selbst mit Talent oder Verband zu Heilen. Möglicherweise auch mal einen Mob offtanken, damit der Heiler ungestört bleibt. 

Ich weiss nicht was daran so schwer ist. 

Alles was Ihr dafür braucht ist ein bischen mehr Sozialkompetenz. Also alle an die Eigene Nase fassen und frisch ans Werk.


----------



## Kev_S (10. März 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, dem bin ich mir z.B. bewusst.
> How said: ich farme Healequip mit meinem Palatank darum stehe ich tägl. in mehr als nur 10 Heros.
> 
> Gestern hatte ich auch wieder so ein Erlebniss in Ankh ahet:
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, denn ich hatte fast das selbe erlebniss^^ 

Ich bin in Grube (rnd ini) denk mir, naja wenns schwert dropt isses gut und mach halt die ini. Ich leg nich darauf an alles zu killen aber bevor ich auch nur einen blick auf meine Pally Power leiste machen kann um zu buffen, sind 2 dds schon hinten rechts am Hexer vorbeigeritten (krieger + jäger) und warten unten darauf das ich nachkomme. Darauf ich: Leute, damage und Zeit sollten ja wohl drin sein, das man die 2 Trashgruppen nach unten auch wegnatzt.

Dann bekomme ich Sachen zu hören wo ich dachte, jetzt gehts aber los.

"Oh mann, schon wieder so ein "wir müssen alles killen" tank"
der Andere: "Omfg man komm jetzt, als tank müsstest du noch vor uns sein"
der erste: "Ah kuck dir den doch an, GS von 5,1... der packt nich mal den Endboss"
der Zweite: "Ja aber der Heal sollte es wieder rausboxen können"

... schweigen, ich dachte mir meinen Teil und konzentrierte mich darauf nicht meine Maus gegen die Wand zu werfen.

So weit so gut, wir kamen ohne wipe bis zu 2ten boss, der da auch gelegt war (am ende zu 3 weil besagte dds entweder in der Giftnova stehen blieben, oder bei Verfolgung kuscheln wollten, anstatt wegzulaufen)

So es droppte Iks Daumen, wie jeder weis ein Tank trinket und da ich das noch nicht hatte, habe ich bedarf gemacht. Der Heiler (Pala heal) fragte vorsichtig ob er need machen dürfe und sah aber dann das ich das gemacht habe und hat gier gemacht. Der Krieger, der gerade wieder aufgekratzt wurde, macht bedarf, gewinnt das trinket. 

Ich sag ihm, das ich das Ding noch brauchen kann, darauf der Krieger: Tja, ich hab höher gewürfelt.
Ich: Ja aber ich bin der Tank und habe somit first need
Krieger: Der Heal wollte es auch haben
Ich: Der Heal hat aber gepasst weil er sah das ich bedarf gemacht habe 
Krieger: Tja dann haste halt pech gehabt.
Der Heiler: Naja is gut, is ja nur noch ein bissel
Krieger: Ja stell dich nicht so an, dein Gear ist eh nich so prall, da solltest erstmal woanders verbessern! 

ich schweige... lasse das ganze nochmal auf mich wirken... 

Der Jäger: boar jetzt komm du boon

ich schweige... bekomme Nachricht vom Heal: Wenn du jetzt leavst, würd ichs verstehen^^

Ich schreib zurück: Danke ^^ viel glück noch

und ich leave

Ich weis nicht wie lang die noch auf nen Tank gewartet haben, ist mir auch egal, aber wenn dds sowas bringen, brauchen sie sich nich über Tanks wundern die eine harschere Spielweise entwickeln.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Xamon242 schrieb:


> Boar leute, LESEN, DENKEN und dann erst schreiben.................
> 
> Ich habe gemeint ausserhalb des Kampfes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ausserhalb des Kampfes macht ja auch ein Krieger Schildwall is klar, Hervorrufung verbraucht ja auch leben wenn magier es nutzt....etc. wo willst du mich den rund machen, denke erstmal nach bevor du schreibst



Yo ausserhalb von fight is aderlass scho lästig... klar is nur ein klick... aber trotzdem lästig...


----------



## Lari (10. März 2010)

Warte auf den ersten Mage, der Heilern wie dir mal vorrechnet, wie oft er schon Wasser herbeigezaubert und Tische gestellt hat...
unglaublich.


----------



## Gerti (10. März 2010)

Sano schrieb:


> das kommt von jemandem der 100%tig noch nie nen tank gespielt hat!
> 
> mfg sano



Hab mir mitte BC nen Tank erstellt, den ich dann WotLK gespielt habe.


----------



## Xamon242 (10. März 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Das mit den Hexen und Aderlass nicht machen dürfen find ich echt peinlich. Wozu hat man denn seine verschiedenen Klassenfähigkeiten? Wenigstens noch die paar, die uns Blizzard gelassen hat?
> 
> Aber es muss ja eh nur noch alles schnell schnell gehen. Da bleibt eben keine Zeit mehr, ner Hexe nen HOT zu verpassen.... :wallbash:
> 
> ...




Und nochmal BOAR LEUTE, ES GEHT NICHT DARUM, DAS HEXER ES NICHT BENUTZEN SOLL, SONDERN DARUM, DAS SIE ES NICHT "AUSSERHAB DES KAMPFES" NUTZEN SOLLEN

Beispiel, Bossfight, ich mit mana ziemlich down, hexer logischerweise auch, Ich setzte mich hin um zu trinken, Hexer macht aderlass und steht da und macht die Zeit über garnichts anstatt sich auch hinzusetzten und zu trinken anstatt aderlass zu nutzen. Dann werd ich auch noch beleidigt warum der Hexer kein heal kriegt.

Ich habe bisher niemanden beleidigt, der entsprechende Hexer kriegt einfach kein heal. Und wie weiter oben schon beschrieben, ein hexer der seine klasse kennt braucht auch kein heal.....nur mal so nebenbei. Ach ja ich vergass dann geht ja die DPS runter das geht natürlich auch nicht....................XD


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

Xamon242 schrieb:


> Und nochmal BOAR LEUTE, ES GEHT NICHT DARUM, DAS HEXER ES NICHT BENUTZEN SOLL, SONDERN DARUM, DAS SIE ES NICHT "AUSSERHAB DES KAMPFES" NUTZEN SOLLEN
> 
> Beispiel, Bossfight, ich mit mana ziemlich down, hexer logischerweise auch, Ich setzte mich hin um zu trinken, Hexer macht aderlass und steht da und macht die Zeit über garnichts anstatt sich auch hinzusetzten und zu trinken anstatt aderlass zu nutzen. Dann werd ich auch noch beleidigt warum der Hexer kein heal kriegt.
> 
> Ich habe bisher niemanden beleidigt, der entsprechende Hexer kriegt einfach kein heal. Und wie weiter oben schon beschrieben, ein hexer der seine klasse kennt braucht auch kein heal.....nur mal so nebenbei. Ach ja ich vergass dann geht ja die DPS runter das geht natürlich auch nicht....................XD



Da fällt mir nur noch eins ein: einfach nur arm. Ich frage mich immer an so eienr Stelle spielt ihr zusammen oder gegeneinander. Mit so einem Sauhaufen von Helden hat es jeder Boss leicht.

Denn ncith der Boss ist der Feind der Gruppe, sondern die Gruppe selbst ist sich Feind. Besiegt ihr eure Differenzen legt ihr jeden Boss.


----------



## Sano (10. März 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenne einige Tanks, die total eingebildet sind, so nach dem Motto "Ohne mich läuft doch hier eh nix..." Und die haben dann auch keine probleme einfach mal die Gruppe zu leaven, weil sie wissen, dass sie eh wieder gleich in eine neue rein kommen.
> Und ein Tank hat mindestens eine Wartezeit von ~5 Minuten um die richtige Gruppe für die Ini zu finden. Da is das Gear dann auch schnell zusammen gefarmt und man darf dann schon etwas mehr von den Tanks erwarten.
> 
> Und die Tanks, die hier bezahlt werden wollen, das ist sowieso die allergrößte frechheit.
> ...



gaanz tolle wurst!
genau solche leute wie du, die die tanks so wenig wertschätzen als wären sie hundekot 
am schuh bringen die meisten tanks dazu eben noch dickhäutiger, arroganter zu sein. 
ich lasse mir auch schon lange nichts mehr in einem befehls- oder schnodder-ton sagen.
entweger es wird vernünftig gesprochen oder argumentiert oder ich bin weg. 
nur zu deiner info. als tank hat man eine sehr volle igno-liste. und wenn du schon 
mehrere tanks verarscht haben solltest dann wundert es micht nicht wenn du statt
30 min nun 45 min auf einen tank wartest.

mfg sano


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

@Kev_S

lol... so ähnlich is mir das auchmal passiert... nur andersrum hehe....

ich (icc10er/25er equip) stehe als heiler in rdm-hero .... das erste was ich vom tank zu hören bekam war dass mein heal schlecht wäre (hallo bin normal maintankhealer in davor besagten 10er/25er raids)... kurzen blick auf das equip vom tank geworfen -> ausschliesslich pvp equip (aber das gecraftete blaue)

nach dem ersten boss (vio-hc) kam dann von den dds auch gelaber dass mein heal auf dem tank so schei**e war... also hackten die plötzlich auch auf mir rum... wie auch immer am ende droppte die hose die der nervende tank sich gewünscht hat... ich habs ihm wegbedarft (ging damals noch).... habs bekommen... er wollte dann einen auf nett machen und hat mir 5 minuten lang ganz genau erklärt warum er das item brauche und warum ihn das verbessern würde... ich sagte ihm nach diesen minuten diskussion als fazit etwas in der richtung: "hörmal... is mir egal was du brauchst oder willst... ich werde diese hose beim npc verkaufen und mir damit reppkosten+andachtskerzen kaufen... und ich freue mich dass dein equip sich wegen mir nicht verbessert... hoffentlich wird dein char niemals was"... 

naja bin schlechter dichter, daher kann ich euch nicht genau schildern was geschah^^... aber kurz gefasst es waren 4 a-löcher in der gruppe die mich den ganzen fight über nervten...


----------



## Arandes (10. März 2010)

Versteh das Ganze eh nicht - ich bin sehr geduldigt als Tank, aber dennoch: Wirds zuviel, geh ich halt. Ich habe NIE (betont auf NIE!!) länger als 30 Sekunden auf ne Gruppe warten müssen. Mit meinem DD warte ich hingegen gern mal 20-25 Minuten -- womit der Fall für _mich_ klar ist.


----------



## Xamon242 (10. März 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Warte auf den ersten Mage, der Heilern wie dir mal vorrechnet, wie oft er schon Wasser herbeigezaubert und Tische gestellt hat...
> unglaublich.




und was willste mir damit sagen? Ja Mage gibt mir normalerweise anfang einer INI eines Raids Kekse und gut, das wars. Ich buffe anfang einer INI auch alle Klassen und das wars.

Wenn es losgehen soll wartet (normalerweise) der Tank darauf das insbesondere der Heiler volles Mana hat, das ganze dauert um so Länger wenn ein Hexer meint sparen zu müssen indem er nichts trinkt, denn das ist auch nur ein klick also soviel mehr aufwand auch nicht. Und schneller geht es auch nicht, denn Sinnvoll ist es wie gesagt wenn der Heiler vor einem Boss schon volles mana hat. 

Ihr versteht es einfach nicht und hat auch kein Sinn hier weiter zu diskutieren......


----------



## Xamon242 (10. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur noch eins ein: einfach nur arm. Ich frage mich immer an so eienr Stelle spielt ihr zusammen oder gegeneinander. Mit so einem Sauhaufen von Helden hat es jeder Boss leicht.
> 
> Denn ncith der Boss ist der Feind der Gruppe, sondern die Gruppe selbst ist sich Feind. Besiegt ihr eure Differenzen legt ihr jeden Boss.




Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, nur ich habe einfach keine lust immer zu hören warum is den kein heal gekommen. Jo weil am ende es an mana fehlt..... und heal ist schuld. Wie du schon sagst es ist ein zusammenspiel. Also sollten alle Klassen auch sinvoll handeln und nicht ...... ach egal.


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

Ich kann das Gejammer von Heulern, äh Heilern ja verstehen wenn so ein 5% hp Hexer ihnen 20,30 oder 50% ihres Manas rauben durch die kleine Heilung, das hält ja den gesamten Laden auf.

Edit: Okay wenn nun ein Heiler deshalb geflamt wird (egal von wem udn wenn es vom Hexer kommt ausserhalb des Kampfes würde ich als Heiler auch auf Durchzug schalten) ist bei mir auch Schicht im Schacht. Denn jeder Hexer kann auch mit 5% in einen Fight gehen udn steht 30 sec später voll HP vor dem Mob ohne Heiler. Ausserdem gitb es nette Dinge wie GS (kann sich auch ein Hexer ohne Brunnen infight zaubern etc)

in dem Punkt hast du vollkommen recht


----------



## Gerti (10. März 2010)

Xamon242 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, nur ich habe einfach keine lust immer zu hören warum is den kein heal gekommen. Jo weil am ende es an mana fehlt..... und heal ist schuld. Wie du schon sagst es ist ein zusammenspiel. Also sollten alle Klassen auch sinvoll handeln und nicht ...... ach egal.



Ich als Tank habe seit Ewigkeiten mehr einen Healer gesehen, der wirklich Manaprobleme bekam... ich weiß nicht, wieso ihr immer in Heroics dieses Argument heranzieht.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Xamon242 schrieb:


> und was willste mir damit sagen? Ja Mage gibt mir normalerweise anfang einer INI eines Raids Kekse und gut, das wars. Ich buffe anfang einer INI auch alle Klassen und das wars.
> 
> Wenn es losgehen soll wartet (normalerweise) der Tank darauf das insbesondere der Heiler volles Mana hat, das ganze dauert um so Länger wenn ein Hexer meint sparen zu müssen indem er nichts trinkt, denn das ist auch nur ein klick also soviel mehr aufwand auch nicht. Und schneller geht es auch nicht, denn Sinnvoll ist es wie gesagt wenn der Heiler vor einem Boss schon volles mana hat.
> 
> Ihr versteht es einfach nicht und hat auch kein Sinn hier weiter zu diskutieren......



Hm bei maximal 4k manaverbrauch (wenn überhaupt) von mindestens 30k manapool.... ganz ehrlich ich hab seit ich naxxramas gegangen bin in keiner heroinni mehr was getrunken geschweige denn jemals ein manatrank benötigt...

edit: hab noch nichmal was zu trinken dabei, bzw ich weiss nichmal wie genau dieses wasser heisst xD... nich weil ich schlecht bin, sondern weil ichs einfach nich brauche...

@pepe... das is kein gejammer^^... is wie gesagt nur nervig, genauso wie der pala der sich im pvp mal eben ne bubbel auspackt... wobei um ehrlich zu sein, mir is es egal... ich denk mir einfach dass mein manareg viel höher als die eines hexers ist, und ein heal allein durch den manareg innerhalb von nichmal 5 sekunden wieder hochgereggt ist... aber gut kommt halt wirklich auf die situation an...


----------



## Xamon242 (10. März 2010)

Naja abschließend nochmal:

Es ist einfach so, das der Umgangston in rnd grp einfach saumäßig ist und desshalb ist man schon angefressen....... Und dann wird meist am heal oder tank rumgemekert. Daher nervt es mich einfach wenn als Beispiel ein Hexer dann Aderlass drückt und dann da steht und einfach wartet, biss ich Mana voll getrunken habe um Ihm dann wieder mehr HP zu schenken.

So das wars jetzt von mir und wer anderer Meinung ist viel Spass damit denn Ihr kriegt den Spass am Game noch ganz kaputt.

Denn Heiler und Tanks sterben ja aus weil keiner mehr Bock hat sich von den tollen DD's anmeckern zu lassen.


----------



## Technocrat (10. März 2010)

Helix667 schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube in dem Milieu in dem wir uns bewegen, nennt man das eher Söldnertum. Und das war denke ich zu keiner Zeit wirklich verpöhnt. (Wenn man von dem Treueproblem mal absieht)



Das ist übrigens ein weit verbreiteter Denkfehler: Söldner können es sich nicht leisten, illoyal zu sein, denn nach dem ersten Verrat würde sie keiner mehr anheuern - der nächste Auftraggeber müßte ja damit rechen, auch verraten zu werden.



Das nur am Rande.


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

Mal davon abgeshen welcher Hexer der hexen kann ist nach dem Fight oom? Sowas gibt mir dann schon zu denken


----------



## Lari (10. März 2010)

Xamon242 schrieb:


> und was willste mir damit sagen? Ja Mage gibt mir normalerweise anfang einer INI eines Raids Kekse und gut, das wars. Ich buffe anfang einer INI auch alle Klassen und das wars.
> 
> Wenn es losgehen soll wartet (normalerweise) der Tank darauf das insbesondere der Heiler volles Mana hat, das ganze dauert um so Länger wenn ein Hexer meint sparen zu müssen indem er nichts trinkt, denn das ist auch nur ein klick also soviel mehr aufwand auch nicht. Und schneller geht es auch nicht, denn Sinnvoll ist es wie gesagt wenn der Heiler vor einem Boss schon volles mana hat.
> 
> Ihr versteht es einfach nicht und hat auch kein Sinn hier weiter zu diskutieren......



Ich habe out of fight eine Manaregeneration von etwa 800+. Ich bekomme also 800 Mana pro 5 Sekunden wieder, infight sind es immer noch über 500 Mana pro Sekunde. Ein HoT reicht, um den Hexer wieder voll zu kriegen, das Mana hab ich in 5 Sekunden passiv wieder drinnen.
Was willst du mir eigentlich hier erzählen?

Um dir mal das besondere daran zu erklären:
Trashgruppe, Hexer oom, ich nicht. Entweder setzt der gute sich jetzt 15 - 20 Sekunden hin und trinkt sein Wässerchen oder fängt mit Aderlass an, kriegt von mir einen HoT und regeneriert auf dem Weg zum nächsten Trash-Pack vollständig. Was glaubst du ist effektiver?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Naja eigentlich ists ja nicht schwer...

Tank: Tankt und pullt
Heiler: Heilt
DD: Macht Schaden und versucht aggro nicht zu ziehen...

würden diese drei regeln eingehalten, dann gäbe es geflame à la gearscore oder casual/pro-gelawer nicht....


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens ein weit verbreiteter Denkfehler: Söldner können es sich nicht leisten, illoyal zu sein, denn nach dem ersten Verrat würde sie keiner mehr anheuern - der nächste Auftraggeber müßte ja damit rechen, auch verraten zu werden.
> 
> 
> 
> Das nur am Rande.



Falsch... ein kollege von mir ist bei der französischen fremdenlegion... die machen ganz einfach was sie wollen... vor allem wird ein auftraggeber NIEMALS irgendwas über einen anderen Auftraggeber erfahren... zumindest solange dieser unter geheimhaltung steht....


----------



## Technocrat (10. März 2010)

Xamon242 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach so, das der Umgangston in rnd grp einfach saumäßig ist und desshalb ist man schon angefressen


Mir ist ein Zusammenhang aufgefallen: in den allermeisten Fällen ist der Umgangston um so besser, je besser das Equipment ist. Liegt wohl daran, dasd Leute mit gutem Equipment länger Zeit hatten zu lernen, warum gutes Sozialverhalten nützlich ist.


----------



## Technocrat (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Falsch... ein kollege von mir ist bei der französischen fremdenlegion... die machen ganz einfach was sie wollen...


Mag sein, aber die Fremdenlegion sind keine Söldner - die stehen unter dem Kommando der französichen Regierung. Söldner hingegen müssen ihre nächten AUftraggeber mit ihren Leistungen beeindrucken - um so mehr Geld sind sie nämlich wert.


----------



## Karius (10. März 2010)

Xamon242 schrieb:


> Denn Heiler und Tanks sterben ja aus weil keiner mehr Bock hat sich von den tollen DD's anmeckern zu lassen.



Ich heile gerne. Man muss sich nur ein dickeres Fell zulegen. Das allein zeigt ja schon dieser bald epische Ausmaße erreichende Nerdragethread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (10. März 2010)

Es ist unverschämt und frech, ja.

ABER... das ist eine natürlich Folge aus den Gegebnheiten. Sie sind rar, jeder will sie, jeder braucht sie, warum also nicht Kapital schlagen aus dieser "Monopolstellung".
Wo DD's verzichten müssen um überhaupt mitgenommen zu werden (übertrieben gesprochen), da können Tanks die Sau raus lassen.
Is einfach so.
Es is in Ordnung, wenn ein Tank auf DD-Zeug würfelt, aber nur solange ich weiß, dass kein DD Firstneed darauf hat.

Aber, wenn mir ein tank blöd kommt in einer random oder auch im Raid, dann is mir das egal ob ich 15 min oder vll dann 30 min warten muss. Sowas kommt mir net ins Haus. Da wird der direkt gekickt, was ziemlich einfach is, wenn Freunde hinter einem stehen.
Manche sind so sehr von sich und ihrer strahlenden Rolle überzeugt (verblendet), dass selbst low equipte tanks arrogant werden und sogar freiwillig gehen, weil die Gruppe unter ihrer Würde stehen (kein Spaß, war ein Faceroll-olololadin).

Wie auch immer, tanks, die ihre Klasse gerne spielen, sind Spieler wie jeder andere, die ich gerne mitnehme. Der Rest ist arrogant und wird gekickt. Fertig aus.
Soviel Rückgrad muss man haben um net als hinterherkriechender Haufen Elend zu versäuern.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber die Fremdenlegion sind keine Söldner - die stehen unter dem Kommando der französichen Regierung. Söldner hingegen müssen ihre nächten AUftraggeber mit ihren Leistungen beeindrucken - um so mehr Geld sind sie nämlich wert.



naja... egal^^... bin kein militärprofi hehe... hab au grad nachgegooglelt, hast sogar recht gehabt... 

dacht bisher au die wären söldner....


----------



## Hexacoatl (10. März 2010)

Aufgabenverteilung innerhalb einer Gruppe/Raid:


Tanks machen soviel Aggro wie nötig ist, um die Gruppe/Raid so schnell und sicher durch die Instanz zu führen wie möglich.

DD´s machen soviel Schaden wie Ihnen möglich ist ohne dabei zu sterben. Sonderaufgaben wie Dispellen, zusätzlicher Aggroaufbau oder Anderes sollten nach Bedarf mitgewirkt werden.

Heiler halten die gesammte Gruppe/Raid am leben und beseitigen nach Möglichkeit noch schadhafte Effekte.



Wenn ich als Spieler in eine Instanz gehe, dann habe ich die Aufgabe eine Gruppe/Raid so erfolgreich wie möglich dort in meiner Funktion weiter zu bringen. Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen, ist es tatsächlich so schwer das eigene Ego zu gunsten der Gruppe für einen begrenzten Zeitraum ein wenig zurück zu nehmen und konstruktiv/engagiert teil zu haben?


----------



## Saberclaw (10. März 2010)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Spieler in eine Instanz gehe, dann habe ich die Aufgabe eine Gruppe/Raid so erfolgreich wie möglich dort in meiner Funktion weiter zu bringen. Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen, ist es tatsächlich so schwer das eigene Ego zu gunsten der Gruppe für einen begrenzten Zeitraum ein wenig zurück zu nehmen und konstruktiv/engagiert teil zu haben?




Ja ist es....


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

vote 4 close ^^


----------



## Latharíl (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch IDEAL .. perfekt würde ich sagen. Glaube kaum das Tanks und Heiler es interessiert ob du sie ignorierst. Im gegenteil, es hällt den Abschaum aus unseren Gruppen und man kann in ruhe spielen ohne sich zu ärgern oder rausporten zu müssen.
> 
> Ich porte auch IMMER wieder aus der ini wenn nicht alle sich zumindest begrüssen. Wenn nichtmal soviel Zeit da ist in einem Rollenspiel dann brauch ich mit denen auch keine ini zu gehen. Können sie halt 2 stunde auf ihre nächste Gruppe warten mir doch egal.
> 
> Ich hoffe irgendwann alle Heiler und Tanks handhaben das irgendwann mal so und du kannst sie auch alle schön ignorieren.



also deine haltung is mal echt...krass...

klar sollte ne begrüßung drin sein, aber- um mich mal auf die vorherige verzapfte sch... zu beziehen- du als heiler bist nicht gott! du hast zwar eine wichtige rolle in der ini, aber du bist nicht gott!
du gibst NICHT das tempo vor, du hast NICHT das recht, dich aufzuführen als hätte dir die mama kein sozialverhalten beigebracht, du hast NICHT das recht das element gruppenspiel zu ignorieren und alle nach deiner pfeiffe tanzen zu lassen.

"abschaum aus unseren gruppen"
der einzige abschaum, der sich mir hier zu erkennen gibt, sind leute wie du. leute, deren ego viiiiel zu groß is un deren haltung dem gleicht, was mein hund vor 5min in nachbars garten gesetzt hat.

wenn alle heiler und tanks das so handhaben wird blizz einführen, dass JEDE klasse tanken und heilen kann- um spaten, die sich so benehmen, einen strich durch die rechnung zu machen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> also deine haltung is mal echt...krass...
> 
> klar sollte ne begrüßung drin sein, aber- um mich mal auf die vorherige verzapfte sch... zu beziehen- du als heiler bist nicht gott! du hast zwar eine wichtige rolle in der ini, aber du bist nicht gott!
> du gibst NICHT das tempo vor, du hast NICHT das recht, dich aufzuführen als hätte dir die mama kein sozialverhalten beigebracht, du hast NICHT das recht das element gruppenspiel zu ignorieren und alle nach deiner pfeiffe tanzen zu lassen.
> ...



Genau meine meinung... Diszis united!


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Edit: Na Pepe - altes Moped
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja lieber eine S51 unter Arsch als eine Giggle im Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach mist das war ja der Spruch mit der Taube und dem Dach


----------



## RedShirt (10. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> du gibst NICHT das tempo vor,



Muß ich widersprechen. Der Tank gibt das Tempo vor. Er ist der erste der vornesteht.
Wenn er langsam tut, gehts langsam voran, bei schnellerem Tempo schnell.

Wenn ein DD an mir als Tank vorbeirennt, geb ich die Flagge ab und es gibt einen neuen Tank.
Wenn der Heiler (mir mal passiert) an mir vorbeirennt und pullt, sollte er sich einen anderen Job zulegen.
Da kam allen ernstes: "Mir wurde begebracht, der Diszi ist der Ersatz-Puller" /facepalm in einer 5er Ini.



Latharíl schrieb:


> wenn alle heiler und tanks das so handhaben wird blizz einführen, dass JEDE klasse tanken und heilen kann- um spaten, die sich so benehmen, einen strich durch die rechnung zu machen.



Tun sie doch. Genau das. "Konkurrenz aus den eigenen Reihen" .. ich denk mal, daß es nicht mehr so weit hergeholt ist.

Überall gilt: fähiger Spieler der seinen Rolle versteht + beherrscht > Spieler der seine Rolle nicht versteht und nicht beherrscht.

Ob DD oder Tank oder Heal. 
Ich stimme im Konsens überein, daß bei einem DD vieles weniger auffällt, bei Tank/Heal allerdings sehr schnell.

Ich hab übrigens nix gegen tankende Magier. Die tragen meine Platte auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also kein Need auf Platte.
Ich hab im Bollwerk schon Sandwürmer tanken sehen - und es hat geklappt. Why not. Ist ja kein Raid wo die Win/Lose-Zone mit einem winzigen Grat versehen ist.


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> "abschaum aus unseren gruppen"
> der einzige abschaum, der sich mir hier zu erkennen gibt, sind leute wie du.



et voilà: Du hast ihn gerade gefunden, den Grund warum die ganzen netten Leute kaum noch im Tool unterwegs sind und sich da
der Abschaum des Servers tummelt - sozusagen der Bodensatz der beim Verdampfen des Knowhow und der Moral überbleibt.
Spieler wie er jedoch sorgen erfolgreich dafür das viele denken die Community in Wow bestünde nur noch aus Spacken.

Mal im Ernst. Volldeppen gibts in Wow genug, sei's der Tank der an den andern vorbeirennt und pullt - aber nicht tankt - was auch
immer er rotes auf dem Bildschirm findet, der Heiler, der manchen DDs die Heilung versagt, und davon ein feuchtes Höschen bekommt,
oder der DD der meint die andern vier wären ausschliesslich in der Gruppe um hinter ihm herzurennen und seine Fehler auszubügeln.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> et voilà: Du hast ihn gerade gefunden, den Grund warum die ganzen netten Leute kaum noch im Tool unterwegs sind und sich da
> der Abschaum des Servers tummelt - sozusagen der Bodensatz der beim Verdampfen des Knowhow und der Moral überbleibt.
> Spieler wie er jedoch sorgen erfolgreich dafür das viele denken die Community in Wow bestünde nur noch aus Spacken.
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha! deine begründung war auch nicht schlecht... aber abschaum is find ich nich der richtige ausdruck.... gesindel gefällt mir besser^^

Im Lfg-Tool treibt sich das Gesindel rum. <- Made my day^^


----------



## Latharíl (10. März 2010)

und zum thema hexer..aderlass.."mimimim das muss ich heilen mimimi"

wenn ein fu... hexer aderlass nutzt, dann reicht ein verschissener hot um ihn hochzuhalten oder er benutzt nen verband oder lebensentzug oder blutsauger oder was auch immer...aber dieses "ich lass den bösen hexer sterben, weil er mana bekommt indem er sich ritzt, das is voll unfair, mamiiii ich mag das auch"-gewhine geht mir so tierisch aufn sack...als ich meinen hexer noch aktiv gespielt hab, musst ich mir von unfähigen krüppelheilern auch immer so scherze anhören...die haben mich nich geheilt un ich hatte es nich nötig- >teufelsrüstung+verband+blutsauger->passt
aber daran erkennt man die qualität des heilers...
ich mein, ich kenn heiler, die den hexer dogar drum bitten sich zu ritzen, damit sie überhaupt mal was zu heilen haben- auch paladine, die das sagen.
aber gut...vllt sin die auch besser..oder netter..oder fähiger...


und dieses " die bösen bösen tanks sind soo gemein zu uns dds"
wenn ich als dd unterwegs bin, nehm ich rücksicht aufn tank, wenn er schlechter gegeared is als ich...sowas gehört sich...als shadow verblassen, als mage den eisblock...als hunter irreführung, etc.
wo zur hölle is da das problem?
wenn ich mit imbaroxxordps glänzen will, geh ich raiden, nich in ne poplige hero....

un als tank wird man nun mal dreister, ruppiger...mir hat mim pala auch son popliger nulldps-dk das ausweichentrinket von ick weggewürfelt...weil ausweichen laut ihm nem tank NICHTS bringt un man lieber asd-trinkets nehmen soll

wer sich beschwert über die tanks, sollte mal nen tank spielen...mal sehn wie lang der dann die mutter theresa des guten tons is-.-


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

Der Tank gibt also das Tempo vor? Was passiert wenn der Heiler und 2 DDs einfach noch eine Runde MauMau spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da verpufft das vorgegebene Tempo in der nächsten Mobwand...
Die Gruppe ist immer so schnell wie das langsamste Mitglied (und bitte nicht jetzt kommen "ich kann auch eine instanz zu 4 machen." klar kann man das aber es ändert nichts am Prinzip). Das kann in dem einen Fall der Tank sein, im nächsten der Heiler der oom am Straßenrand sitzt oder ein DD der immer über seinen Robe stolpert. Wann versteht ihr das ihr nur gemeinsam gewisse Sachen meistern könnt und das da das eigene Ego mal ganz hinten ansteht.

Klar ist der Tank der der als erstes reinhaut aber das ändert nichts am Tempo einer Gruppe.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Der Tank gibt also das Tempo vor? Was passiert wenn der Heiler und 2 DDs einfach noch eine Runde MauMau spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei meinem bro u mir sieht das bisschen anders aus... er tankt ich heile... wir geben das tempo vor... kommen die anderen da nicht nach->pech

eigentlich ists zum glück generell bei rdm-heros so... er tankt, ich heile wir machen unseren job perfekt, wenn einer verreckt is der selberschuld (klar er bekommt aber trotzdem rezz usw....)...


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Bei meinem bro u mir sieht das bisschen anders aus... er tankt ich heile... wir geben das tempo vor... kommen die anderen da nicht nach->pech




du und dein tankender Bruder haben eine Geschwindigkeit X - stimmen nun 2 dds in euren Pull ein. wer verändert das Tempo? Richtig die DDs ... soll ich weiter ausführen? 

Und man kann auch den sogenannten Bodensatz im LFG-Tool ignorieren indem man zu 5 das Tool benutzt ...


----------



## Ginkohana (10. März 2010)

Freunde darf ich euch darauf hinweisen, dass dieses Thema nicht erstellt wurde um die Tempofrage zu erörtern?
Auch sehe ich im Anfangspost kein "mimimi Hexer" Anteil.

btw. Pepe hat Recht.


----------



## Potpotom (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Bei meinem bro u mir sieht das bisschen anders aus... er tankt ich heile... wir geben das tempo vor... kommen die anderen da nicht nach->pech


Bleiben die anderen 3 DDs einfach auf ihrem Hintern sitzen wird dich das a) nicht weiterbringen und ist b) auch nicht der Sinn eines Gruppenspiels.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. März 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ich bin Tank aus Leidenschaft - solch eine "Prostitution" kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, ABER ich verstehe die Tanks heutzutage nur zu gut.
> 
> Mal ehrlich: Wie oft werden Tanks beleidigt, nur weil sie vl. mal die Aggro nicht halten können (als Frischling)? Wie oft steht man als Darmausgang da als Tank? Ziemlich oft ^-^




so siehts aus! rücksichtslose spieler pullen, nuken gezielt ein falsches target und werden dann noch frech, weil sie plötzlich aggro haben.... als tank steht man wirklich oft genug als depp da.

@te, wenn der tank zu beginn gleich sagt, dass er dmg equip benötigt und deshalb auch auf solches rollen möchte....was soll daran falsch sein? soll er lieber als schlecht ausgestatteter dd mitkommen anstatt als guter tank? soll die gruppe ne halbe stunde auf nen tank warten?


----------



## Trig (10. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> [...] wenn ich mit imbaroxxordps glänzen will, geh ich raiden, nich in ne poplige hero....[...]


so sieht es aus!

Aber es ist schon recht arm wie sich Leute hier verhalten. Ich hoffe gut die Hälfte hier nie in einer Ini zu treffen.

Machts gut, bis denne


----------



## Karius (10. März 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> btw. Pepe hat Recht.



Gnome haben Recht! Ich bin einer.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> du und dein tankender Bruder haben eine Geschwindigkeit X - stimmen nun 2 dds in euren Pull ein. wer verändert das Tempo? Richtig die DDs ... soll ich weiter ausführen?
> 
> Und man kann auch den sogenannten Bodensatz im LFG-Tool ignorieren indem man zu 5 das Tool benutzt ...



jaja klar... die dds kloppen letztlich die mobs um... aber von mob zu mob entscheiden wir wie schnell das geht... dds sind aus sicht von tank/healern (ich red von den meisten, nicht allen) einfach nur instrumente zum zweck...


----------



## koolt (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Bei meinem bro u mir sieht das bisschen anders aus... er tankt ich heile... wir geben das tempo vor... kommen die anderen da nicht nach->pech
> 
> eigentlich ists zum glück generell bei rdm-heros so... er tankt, ich heile wir machen unseren job perfekt, wenn einer verreckt is der selberschuld (klar er bekommt aber trotzdem rezz usw....)...



Ihr bestimmt die Wartezeit zwischen den Mobgruppen, aber bestimmt nicht wie schnell die down gehn.

Ich leide unter notorischem Goldmangel, und fürs Tanken Gold verlangen ist doch mal ne nette Idee^^ Ne Spaß, aber wenn es Leute gibt die fürs Tanken Gold geben sind die selber schuld. Wenn keiner Gold gibt stirbt diese Idee aus.

Edit: Wenn bei mir einer pullt renn ich weg und mach nichts mehr bis er tot ist. Wenn einer sich nicht an meine Markierungen hält und dadurch die Aggro klaut mach ich auch nichts mehr, solange bis er tot ist.
Vielleicht lernen dies dann mal.


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Gnome haben Recht! Ich bin einer.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und
Kreter sind alles Lügner

skell warum spielst du nicht mit deinem Bruder allein wenn du so merkresistent bist? Was verstehst du an diesem Prinzip des Zusammenspiels nicht?
Kauf dir mal einen Teller und schau über dessen Rand ("Instrumente")


----------



## Arandes (10. März 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Ne Spaß, aber wenn es Leute gibt die fürs Tanken Gold geben sind die selber schuld. Wenn keiner Gold gibt stirbt diese Idee aus.





Letzten Endes ist es doch so wie mit den Mediashop-Werbungen, den doofen Quizsendungen nach Mitternacht oder Big Brother - irgendwer wird das schon schauen und solange es genügend Leute gibt, die das tun, wird es den Quatsch auch immer weiter geben.


----------



## RedShirt (10. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Der Tank gibt also das Tempo vor? Was passiert wenn der Heiler und 2 DDs einfach noch eine Runde MauMau spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich drücke mich anders aus: 
Wollen die DDs schneller als der Tank, laufen sie gegen die Mauer oder den Mob. Tank gibt hier vor, weil jeder der schneller läuft, renn in den Tod.
Wollen die DDs langsamer als der Tank, muß er bremsen oder 3h auf einen Mob kloppen.
Will der Heiler langsam, ist es ähnlich.

In dem Punkt geb ich Dir recht, ich geh aber immer von "ogogogog tank!"-DDs aus, die sind den MauMau-Spielern gegenüber deutlich in der Überzahl. 

Es geht immer so schnell wie der langsamste vorgibt =) kann man schon so stehenlassen - oder er wird zurückgelassen, ob zu Recht oder Unrecht, sowas hab ich am eigenen Leib auch erfahren müssen ("Rezzt mich pls" -> "lauf halt rein" -> während ich reingelaufen bin wurde ein Boss gelegt, 0 Marken für meinen Mage).

Najo, um auch mal wieder on-topic zu gehen:
Nein, nicht alle Tanks sind frech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meist nur ne Reaktion auf "gogooggogo"-Poster.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (10. März 2010)

Betreffend der Bezahlung fürs Tanken gab es ja schon genug Äußerungen, dass dies Angebote sind, bei denen man ja nicht gezwungen ist diese anzunehmen. Ich selbst hab sowas noch nie durchgezogen, finde es selbst auch nicht ganz korrekt, aber niemand wird gezwungen auf ein solches Angebot einzugehen.

Was mich am meisten stört sind Aussagen, dass man als Tank arrogant ist, weil man vorzeitig Gruppen verlässt. Ich habe im Normalfall eine große Geduld aber es gibt Momente, da platzt auch mir der Kragen, wenn man zusammengeschissen wird, obwohl man selbst nichts verschuldet hat. Und da ich selbst nicht masochistisch veranlagt bin und mir so eine Scheiße nicht gerne antue, ziehe ich halt einfach meine Konsequenzen. Es sind nämlich Leute, die von sich selbst so überzeugt sind, dass sie unfehlbar sind und einfach anderen Leuten an den Karren fahren. Und davon sind leider oft die Tanks betroffen. Und da soll noch mal einer sagen, sowas treffe nur auf die Tanks zu, dass sie arrogant sind und sich scheiße benehmen. Ich hasse es, wenn Spieler sich ihre eigenen Fehler nicht eingestehen können und die Schuld auf andere schieben. 

Den Egoismus und die Arroganz findet man doch bei inzwischen einem Großteil der Spieler und das nicht nur bei den Tanks. Warum ist es legitim, dass Damage-Dealer ihr großes Maul aufreißen, wenn der Tank aber unberechtigt zusammengeflamed wird und sich das nicht weiter antun will, er dann zum Buh-Mann gemacht wird. Ich finde sowas ist einfach nur ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit wenn man entsprechend auf solche Flames als Tank reagiert. Solchen Spielern muss man halt auch mal zeigen, dass Sie so mit ihren Mitspielern nicht umgehen brauchen.

Wenn ich mal unachtsam bin und einen Fehler selbst verschulde, dann stehe ich auch dazu und höre mir auch berechtigte Kritik an. Aber ich lasse mich nicht ungerechtfertig zusammenscheißen. Viele Spieler haben inzwischen nur noch ein Brett vor'm Kopp, dass es immer heißt "der böse Tank hier, der böse Tank da, etc." aber auf sich selbst will da niemand schauen.

Ich könnte hier wohl Seiten füllen, wenn ich hier aufzähle, wie oft ich schon unberechtigt zusammengeschissen wurde, aber glücklicherweise habe ich für Raids Addons, wie Ensidiafails, dass dann allen beteiligten zeigt, wer welchen fehler gemacht hat, was ich dann auch gerne mal im Raidchat poste. Und da kann auch ich mich nicht vor meinen eigenen Fehlern verstecken.

In vielen Threads wird einfach nur noch pauschalisiert, der Finger erhoben und auf den Bösewicht gezeigt. Aber auf die Idee auch mal selbst zu überlegen, wie man diverse Dinge angenehmer gestalten kann und auch mal die Überlegung anzustellen "könnte ich denn was falsch gemacht haben?" darauf kommt hier keiner.

Ich glaube, dass jeder Spieler seinen Teil dazu beigetragen hat, dass die Situation so ist, wie sie nun ist. Und da ist es völlig egal, ob es sich dabei um Tanks, Heiler oder DD handelt.

So wie viele Tanks behandelt werden ist das kein Sonderstatus den wir genießen. Es ist einfach nur eine Reaktion auf eine Aktion der anderen Mitspieler. Vielmehr könnte man auch die These aufstellen, dass die Tanks die Arschlöcher der Nation sind. Das wäre dann auch ein Sonderstatus, aber kein sehr positiver.

Ihr seht alle nur dass, was euch auf den Wecker geht, aber was andere Spieler einstecken müssen interessiert euch nicht oder ihr wollt es einfach nicht sehen.


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich drücke mich anders aus:
> Wollen die DDs schneller als der Tank, laufen sie gegen die Mauer oder den Mob. Tank gibt hier vor, weil jeder der schneller läuft, renn in den Tod.
> Wollen die DDs langsamer als der Tank, muß er bremsen oder 3h auf einen Mob kloppen.
> Will der Heiler langsam, ist es ähnlich.
> ...



Genau das ist aber der Punkt: dds die pullen, Heiler die gogo schreien und Tanks die schon 4 Mobgruppen weiter sind als der Rest sind untypisch für ein Gruppenspiel, das sie so viel Verbreitung haben, ist wieder ein ganz anderes Ding.
Und ich kann jeden verstehen, der bei dem ersten gogogo einfach frustriert die Gruppe verlässt, weil hier unüberwindbare Differenzen bezüglich der Vorstellung von Gruppenspiel aufeinander prallen¹.


¹gerade mit Blick auf so Threads wie diesen wo doch so einiges zu Tage kommt an Vorstellung


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (10. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> also deine haltung is mal echt...krass...
> 
> klar sollte ne begrüßung drin sein, aber- um mich mal auf die vorherige verzapfte sch... zu beziehen- du als heiler bist nicht gott! du hast zwar eine wichtige rolle in der ini, aber du bist nicht gott!
> du gibst NICHT das tempo vor, du hast NICHT das recht, dich aufzuführen als hätte dir die mama kein sozialverhalten beigebracht, du hast NICHT das recht das element gruppenspiel zu ignorieren und alle nach deiner pfeiffe tanzen zu lassen.
> ...



DAS ändert aber leider nicht das Problem

Es ist doch wie überall.

Wenn die Leute anoym bleiben, dann machen sie Sachen, die sie sonst nie tun würden. Wenn jemand auf dem eigenen Server die 
Leute verarscht, dann hat er nach ner Weile ein Problem.
Im Dungeonfinder nicht. Denn ob ich den anderen Spieler wiedersehe ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Also kann ich mich benehmen wie
ich will.
Und genau das vermiest mir den Spass an dem Tool.

Wobei ich ja noch Glück zu haben scheine. Ich schreibe als Tank immer am Anfang der Ini so was in der Art wie

ICH pulle! wenn der Heiler kein Mana hat wird gewartet weil ich kein Bock habe zu wipen und bitte alle auf aggro achten. Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist kann JETZT gehen.

Und ca 70 bis 80 % der Leute finden das o.k. oder lustig, die meisten Heiler schreiben sowas wie Kein Mana was ist das, und die anderen gehen. 

Aber trotzdem ist mir das zu anonym größtenteils. Weil das mit dem Wegwürfeln hab ich auch schon erlebt (mir nicht weil als ich noch equip
brauchte bin ich nur mit Leuten rein, die ich kannte) aber da gibt es echt leute die auf alles Bedarf machen und wenn man sie fragt warum
kommt ich farme die inis wegen Gold und die Waffen geben am meisten. Sowas finde ich so richtig mies.


----------



## Trig (10. März 2010)

...und wer ist an allem Schuld???

Na klar, der Hunter! Oder wars der Mage? Druide oder Pala? Wahrscheinlich war es der Warri zusammen mit dem Priest!

Kommt doch alle mal wieder runter. Lasst uns einfach alle ein wenig mehr Rücksicht nehmen und es als Gruppenspiel sehen. Wird aber wohl ein frommer Wunsch bleiben.... Was solls....


----------



## MrsSocio (10. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Hiho ich hab schon das forum durchsucht und kein solchen post gefunden! Mir ist es in letzterer Zeit aufgefallen das viele Tanks unverschämt werden..... Situation 1: Ony ist grad neu, ich möcht ne Gruppe aufmachen (geht dann auch recht zügig) Als dann nur noch ein Tank fehlte wisperte mich einer an ich sollte ihn doch 300g geben dann würd er tanken...... Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf! Es gab ähnliche Situationen auch in den Randoms! Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr solches auch schon erlebt?



Ich würde sagen du bist einfach nur ein Weichei -.-
Gott lass doch jeden so spielen wie er möchte !
Das ist nur ein Spiel und manche verhalten sich wie im Kindergarten :" wuuäääähh der hat 1 Epic mehr als ich !"
Spielt ma EVE da gehts assig zu =)

mfg
Mr Socio


----------



## RedShirt (10. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> (snip) *Gruppenspiel* (snip)
> Und ich kann jeden verstehen, der bei dem ersten gogogo einfach frustriert die Gruppe verlässt, weil hier unüberwindbare Differenzen bezüglich der Vorstellung von Gruppenspiel aufeinander prallen.



So ist es. Als Tank hat man die Aufgabe, Schaden von der Gruppe abzuhalten... insofern muß (!) man immer Rücksicht nehmen (bis zu einem gewissen Grad) und sich anpassen.
Muß aber jeder der Gruppenteilnehmer, DD wie Heal wie Tank.

Gruppe verlassen ist immer eine Option, wenn die Flame-Wolke angekommen ist. Dann verabschiede ich mich höflich und wünsche viel Erfolg.
Letztens erst wieder gemacht, als Falric+Marvin down waren, und die Querflames mehr Schwierigkeit als nötig zur Begegnung addiert haben.

@anonymität

Da in den PTR schon steht, daß ab dann Leute einen Zähler kriegen, wie oft sie gekickt wurden/Kicks (erfolgreich/nicht erfolgreich) ausgelöst haben/etc ... mal sehen wofür die Daten ausgewertet werden.
Sicher nicht um eine belanglose Statistik zu füllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cool wäre ein GM, der dann das Gespräch sucht -> aus die Maus mit der Anonymität.


----------



## Gradar94 (10. März 2010)

stimmt tanks und healer KÖNNTEN sich das leisten, tun sie in den meisten fällen aber nich
bin selber tank und find die 2 vorgebrachten beispiele absolut assi


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> wenn ein fu... hexer aderlass nutzt, dann reicht ein verschissener hot um ihn hochzuhalten oder er benutzt nen verband oder lebensentzug oder blutsauger oder was auch immer...aber dieses "ich lass den bösen hexer sterben, weil er mana bekommt indem er sich ritzt, das is voll unfair, mamiiii ich mag das auch"-gewhine geht mir so tierisch aufn sack...als ich meinen hexer noch aktiv gespielt hab, musst ich mir von unfähigen krüppelheilern auch immer so scherze anhören...die haben mich nich geheilt un ich hatte es nich nötig- >teufelsrüstung+verband+blutsauger->passt



so "krass" hätte ich das nicht ausgedrückt, es trifft aber zu 100% meine Meinung. Hexer = Aderlass. Und wenn der Heiler nicht heilt fallen halt ein paar DPS flach, weil man statt zu bomben lifeleecht. Ende der Diskussion.




Latharíl schrieb:


> aber daran erkennt man die qualität des heilers...
> ich mein, ich kenn heiler, die den hexer dogar drum bitten sich zu ritzen, damit sie überhaupt mal was zu heilen haben- auch paladine, die das sagen.
> aber gut...vllt sin die auch besser..oder netter..oder fähiger...


Ich wisper grundsätzlich die Hexer an, das sie gerne Aderlassen dürfen. Meist aber mit der Bitte das NACH dem Kampf zu machen, damit ich's aggrofrei und Herzinfaktfrei wegheilen kann. Das ich nach dem Kampfende dem Hexer eine Verjüngung draufmache ist schon fast Automatismus.


----------



## bloodstained (10. März 2010)

tanks bekommen bei mir sicher keinen Sonderstatus aber wenn ein tank absolut nix gebacken bekomt sollte er doch lieber seinen "job" wechseln oder? 

wenn man als dd unter 2k dmg inner hc ini oder gar pdk fährt wird man auch nicht lange dabei sein oder mindestens ein, zwei doofe sprüche an den kopf bekommen...man wird halt nicht immer nur mit Wattebäuschen beworfen oder mit Samthandschuhen behandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das selbige gilt natürlich auch für tanks aba da kann man schlecht von dps sprechen...find allerdings schlimm das der ein oder andere tank sich in seinem job etwas zu viel zu mutet...

Wenn man sich in kurzer zeit nen krieger tank hochzieht und dann gerade 80 wird, hc inis geht weil es da schneller geht zum farmen und dann "failt" brauch man sich über eine negative kritik von seinen mitspielern nicht wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allem wenn man noch recht neu auf diesem gebiet is wiel man vorher evtl nur als dd unterwegs war und vielleicht noch nicht den bogen zu 100% raus hat. 

...und das da auch ab und an, wenn man dieses schöne neue prinzip der zufalls-gruppen-suche benutzt, mal mit ein paar ddlern zusammen kommt die auch zeigen wollen das sie mehr als 5k dps fahren ist doch wohl selbstverständlich und sollte jedem tank bewusst sein...
es ist zwar NUR eine hc ini aber ab einem gewissen Punkt kann ebend jene auch anstrengend werden.


Ich will damit aber nicht sagen das in diesem SPIEL(ja manche vergessen das schnell) nur tanks die buuhmännchen sind und das jeder tank schlecht/nicht kritikfähig oder einfach nur arrogant ist aber es geht halt in diesem Thread um eben genau diese und nich um dds die zu viel dps fahrn oder healern denen es an mana fehlt or whatever

bis dahin erstma.._


bloody~_


----------



## MrsSocio (10. März 2010)

Gradar94 schrieb:


> stimmt tanks und healer KÖNNTEN sich das leisten, tun sie in den meisten fällen aber nich
> bin selber tank und find die 2 vorgebrachten beispiele absolut assi



Wieso asi?
Es ist quasi eine offene Welt in der man sich in einer Rolle versetzen kann und das tun und lassen kann 
was man will.
WoW wird nur von Weicheiern bewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (10. März 2010)

Ich als DK rolle auf auch beide Equips...sowohl Damage als auch Tanke-Gear! Um als DD nicht ewig auf eine Hero-Gruppe warten zu müssen zieh ich auch meinem Tank vernünftiges Equip an um eben die Hero´s tanken zu können. Auch Ich bin durch die Tank-Hölle gegangen und wurde am Anfang meines tankenden daseins oft geflamed wenn ich beispielsweise mal nen Boss nicht aus der Tank sicht kannte und dieses dann auch im Gruppenchat zum Ausdruck brachte oder es wurde schon nach der Zusammenstellung der Gruppe kommentarlos geleaved weil ja "Pffffffff...ein DK-Tank" eh nix kann...
Mir ist das aber so Wayne weil Ich eine gute Erziehung genossen habe und Ich mir von solchen Arschgeigen nicht den Tag bzw. meinen Fortschritt versauen lasse...

Ich würde mir als Tank allerdings niemals meine Dienste mit Gold bezahlen lassen? Was ist das denn bitte für ein elitäres denken? Diese ganzen gescheiterten Existenzen, die sich in WOW an dem GS ihres Charakters messen sind für mich eh nichts anderes als absolut lachhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 

Im übrigen der absolut dümmste Thread-Titel den Ich je gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe 5er innies wie nen acker voller gemüse dass eingesammelt werden muss... glaubst du dass mich nach 3,5 jahren ackerarbeit irgend ein unbekannter ackerkollege noch interessiert?... klar jetz rennen alle sozialheinis an und richten den finger auf mich und sagen "ja das muss dich interessieren"... ich sagmal buffed=theorie, wow=praxis... 
und was hier in der theorie für ungeschriebene gesetze gelabert werden finden zu 99,99999% in wow nicht statt... also halt ich mich nicht an sowas... sorry zusammenspiel gibts in wow schon lange nichtmehr...
das ist leider die grausige bittere wahrheit, ob damit klargekommen wird, mir a) egal b) euer problem...
und was redest du eigentlich von merkresistent?... bist du jetz der wow-diktator der einen wow nationalismus aufrufen möchte?... ich scher mich in ner 5er inni um keinen, nur um mich u meinem bro/tank und heil halt die member... aber mehr is da nicht... 
btw.... in exakt 2 monaten werde ich meinen account löschen... wieso? weil wow komplett versaut ist.... nicht schuld an wow selber, sondern an der comm.... 
ich weiss ich bin in dem spiel nicht(mehr) der sozialste, aber was solls... ich mach das beste aus der situation......

und was würde mir "zusammenspiel" bringen?.... auf unserem realmpool dürften über 50.000 spieler sein, was interessieren mich die?... richtig... garnichts....

offen gesagt in den meisten fällen in denen ich nett zu leuten war, wurde dies im quasi nächsten moment von ner sch*** weggebasht... fazit?... wozu soll ich dann einen auf nett machen? damit ich langsamer bin? damit ich auf blöd gelinkt/veräppelt werde?.... nene ich hab mir n dickel fell zugelegt und gehe nurnoch mit gilde raiden und rdm mit mindestens einem gilden/fl member... 

ich sag nur is nich meine schuld dass wow so den bach runtergeht, ich mach halt nur das (für mich) beste... 

achja... warum kümmer ich mich nur um mich?... ganz einfach weil als ich in wow nett wie ihr (@pepe, latha und lari) war, kam niemals was nettes zurück.... dieses nettgehabe is wie wunschdenken nach einer besseren welt obwohls eh fürn popo is...

quasi wie n amerikanischer soldat darüber redet im krieg nett zu den zivilisten zu sein obwohl in wirklichkeit alle seine kollegen wasweisich mit denen machen... es ist einfach nur utopisch... 


resultat: mein bruder und ich rennen durch die instanz, machen eine gruppe nach der anderen, wenn ein dd leaved, komm halt in 30 sec ein neuer... fertig... somit müssen die dds sich unserer spielweise anpassen (in heroinnies... ohne anzugeben... aber wir spielen die heros mittlerweile perfekt... was ja nix besonderes ist).... das heisst sie müssen sich an die aggro anpassen, an dmg, den heal usw.... können sies nicht -> kann der dd gehen oder blumenpflücken....

anmerk: unsere spielweise ist nicht dass wir jetz wie gestochene rennsemmeln durch die inni laufen, wir geben faire zeit für jeden sich aufzupeppeln... es heisst auch nicht dass ich ausschliesslich mein bro heile oder so... unsere spielweise ist im prinzip einfach: die dds müssen sich uns anpassen ansonsten->byebyedd


und ganz offen gesagt ich bestaune euren eifer die wow-welt verändern zu wollen wirklich, doch ihr seit wie ein tropfen wasser auf dem heissen stein.....


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> jaja klar... die dds kloppen letztlich die mobs um... aber von mob zu mob entscheiden wir wie schnell das geht... dds sind aus sicht von tank/healern (ich red von den meisten, nicht allen) einfach nur instrumente zum zweck...




nicht so ganz...aber der tank bestimmt das tempo zusammen mit dem heiler. ein dd, der meint er müsste ständig pullen, der darf nach dem 3. mal die aggro behalten.... stirbt er, spotte ich den mob ab, bevor er zum heiler geht.


----------



## Düstermond (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> btw.... in exakt 2 monaten werde ich meinen account löschen... wieso? weil wow komplett versaut ist.... nicht schuld an wow selber, sondern an der comm....



Und warum nicht jetzt direkt?


----------



## MrsSocio (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ich sehe 5er innies wie nen acker voller gemüse dass eingesammelt werden muss... glaubst du dass mich nach 3,5 jahren ackerarbeit irgend ein unbekannter ackerkollege noch interessiert?... klar jetz rennen alle sozialheinis an und richten den finger auf mich und sagen "ja das muss dich interessieren"... ich sagmal buffed=theorie, wow=praxis...
> und was hier in der theorie für ungeschriebene gesetze gelabert werden finden zu 99,99999% in wow nicht statt... also halt ich mich nicht an sowas... sorry zusammenspiel gibts in wow schon lange nichtmehr...
> das ist leider die grausige bittere wahrheit, ob damit klargekommen wird, mir a) egal b) euer problem...
> und was redest du eigentlich von merkresistent?... bist du jetz der wow-diktator der einen wow nationalismus aufrufen möchte?... ich scher mich in ner 5er inni um keinen, nur um mich u meinem bro/tank und heil halt die member... aber mehr is da nicht...
> ...



Endlich ma kein Weichei unterwegs hier =)
Teile deine Meinung


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Und warum nicht jetzt direkt?



arthas muss noch sterben, dann hab ich erreicht warum ich mir nen lvl 1 char damals gemacht hab.... 
ist arthas tot, ist für mich die story tot... quasi wie bei sauron der in hdr verreckt...

und auf zukünftig sinnlos gewordene itemfarben hab ich keine lust mehr...


----------



## Kev_S (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> btw.... in exakt 2 monaten werde ich meinen account löschen... wieso? weil wow komplett versaut ist.... nicht schuld an wow selber, sondern an der comm....



Warum erst in 2 Monaten^^ wenns dich Stresst, lass es...


----------



## RedShirt (10. März 2010)

An alle "nicht Weicheier":

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bellum_omnium_contra_omnes

Viel Spaß in Eurer Welt.




> Mit der Theorie vom "Krieg aller gegen alle" postulierte Hobbes, dass der Mensch im Naturzustand nicht friedlich mit seinem Mitmenschen zusammenleben würde. Jeder muss, so die im Leviathan vorausgehenden Überlegungen, letztlich sein eigenes Leben absolut setzen &#8211; verliert er es, so verliert er alles, was er besitzt. In der Folge könne sich niemand von irgendjemandem eine Beschneidung seiner Rechte und eine Zurückstufung gefallen lassen, mit der er womöglich in letzter Konsequenz eher als ein anderer dem Wohl der Gemeinschaft geopfert würde. Jedem bleibt im Zustand vor dem Zusammenleben mithin nur die Möglichkeit, sich diesem Zusammenleben zum eigenen Schutz zu verweigern und einen Kampf gegen die anderen zu führen, die ihm nur eine reduzierte, seinen Wert relativierende Stellung in einem Gemeinwesen anbieten können.


----------



## Devildeath (10. März 2010)

Ich hab auf einem Server nen DK-Tank (und auch lowlvl PalaTank und DruidenTank) und habe mir noch nie die Frechheit erlaubt und was für meine &quot;Dienste&quot; verlangt. Als Tank hab ich halt den Vorteil, dass ich max 1 Minute beim Dungeonfinder warten muss und für Raids auch eher mal gesucht werde.
Allein wie schnell ich Marken farmen kann im Gegensatz zu einem DD ist für mich Bezahlung genug...

Mein 2. DK auf nem anderen Server ist bisher nur DD gewesen. Da in diesem Realmpool die Tanks bei ca. 70% der heros sofort leaven habe ich mir vorgenommen auch ein Tankspecc zu machen. Ok, meine Gilde hat auch schon genervt das ich Tank machen soll...
Also hab ich nebenher Tanksachen gesammelt, solange es der Tank in der Gruppe nicht benötigt hat. Marken gebe ich momentan keine aus dafür weil ich mein DD-Equip noch net fertig hab.

Also ist das mom ein 23k Tank der aber critimmun ist. Bisher habe ich es aber noch nicht gewagt mich als Tank im Dungeonfinder anzumelden, da ich weiß, dass ich dann nur geflamed werde.
Sollte aber nun in der nächsten hero der Tank leaven, werde ich das wohl mal anmerken. Mal sehen wann ein Heiler sagt &quot;ja ok, das geht schon.&quot;.

Aber ansich wenn mir ein anderer Spieler blöd kommt (egal welche Rolle) wird er nicht mitgenommen oder gekickt!

Zum Thema Mages verlangen Gold für Porte: Hab auch nen Mage und verlang eigentlich nie Gold dafür. Meist bekomm ich 1-5g angeboten und nehm das natürlich sehr gerne an. Mit meinen anderen Berufen gerlange ich auch nie TG. Mats muss derjenige halt dabei haben und er soll zu mir kommen wenn ich grad kein Ruhestein frei hab.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Lol... typisch buffed.... 

von x zeilen... wird genau der spruch mit accountabbruch rausgepikt... naja... soweit zu der tollen wow...

edit: sorry ... letzteres will ich entfernen das mit buffed comm.... ich diskutier ja gern hier^^...


----------



## Lari (10. März 2010)

Das beste an dem immer wieder theatralischen Gehabe: so schlimm ist es garnicht. Man plustert es nur immer gerne auf.
Wie oft erlebe ich sozial inkompetentes Gesindel? Einmal die Woche wenn es hochkommt, aber hier wird es immer so hingestellt, als wäre es Alltag.

Der obligatorische buffed.de-Commnity Flame kam auch schon. Der Thread ist also Komplett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (10. März 2010)

Devildeath schrieb:


> Also ist das mom ein 23k Tank der aber critimmun ist. Bisher habe ich es aber noch nicht gewagt mich als Tank im Dungeonfinder anzumelden, da ich weiß, dass ich dann nur geflamed werde. Sollte aber nun in der nächsten hero der Tank leaven, werde ich das wohl mal anmerken.



DK hab ich über DF übrigens auch mal für einen Freund gemacht... der war Crit-Immun, 90% blau mit ein paar guten Teilen. Glaub 25k ub.
Dualwield Frost.

Ich kam in die Ini, und dann meine Ansage in der Art: "Hi, ich bin noch recht frischer Tank, ich bitte Euch auf Eure Aggro zu achten. Ich gebe mein Bestes und bin für konstruktive Kritik offen".

Wer mit "kacknap scho wider" kommt, muß ja nicht mit, ist seine freie Wahl nach diesem offenen Statement.

Trau Dich ruhig, ich hab selbst mit DF auch da positive Erfahrungen gemacht.

Deine Art ist aber auch verständlich so ranzugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oft geht man als DD rein, und als Tank raus... ist mir mehr als einmal passiert.


----------



## Dezi (10. März 2010)

Kryta schrieb:


> Das is doch die höhe...wer zahlt den die Rezepte? Darf man dafür keinen lohn verlangen das ich mir den hintern aufreise um verzauberrungen zu erlernen? Oder das skillen? Als low bob hat man keine möglichkeit vz zu skillen ohne das man sich selber sachen verzaubert und das immer wieder und somit die mats rauswift.
> 
> Also ein tg von 10g finde ich anständig wenn man bedenkt das so ein rezept vor paar wochen, wo das die splitter nicht so billig waren, recht teuer war.



sehe ich genauso.. bin selbst kein vz.. aber auch bei allen andreren berufe n is das völlig richtig tg zu nehmen




SulTaNkx schrieb:


> na dann ist auch für tanks eine bezalung nicht unfair , ich muss meine rüssi auch reppen ........
> und das nach jedem raid , du kaufst das shice rezept nur 1x ich muss aber täglich reppen für 50-80g
> du als dd musst bei mir so gut wie nie reppen..........
> daher sind meine ausgaben viel viel höher!!! aber ich lass mich nicht bezahlen und wer großes maul in inis hat wird direkt rausgekickt oder ich leave
> brauch ich nicht meine zeit mit verschwenden



srsly..das is absolut kein vergleich.. du kriegst in inis geld ohne ende hinterhergeschmissen.. da brauchste net noch extra geld fü zu bekommen.


----------



## Martok352 (10. März 2010)

Blindfreak schrieb:


> Es ist aber wirklich so, wie shcon gesagt wurde, als Frischling hat man es in Heros echt nicht leicht... Man hat grade so paar Epics und muss dann noch versuchen gegen die T10+ Leute Aggro zu halten... und weil die schnell durch die Ini wollen pullen sie halt selbst mal ne Grp oder achten kein bisschen auf Aggro... kenne viele Schurken und Hunter die dann nichtmal helfen bei der Aggro. Aber GENAU diese Leute regen sich dann auf wenn sie dauernd Aggro haben oder sterben.
> Und auch wenn man besseres Gear hat, und mal nen Mob abhaut, oder allgemein irgendwas schief geht, ist der Tank schuld! Bei nem Tank sieht man halt am ehesten wenn er was falsch gemacht hat (was sich dann eben darin zeigt das er Aggro verliert, oder noch schlimmer, die Grp wiped), man müsste aber auch mal die DDs ankacken wenn sie bei einer Mobgrp mal 500Dps weniger machen, als bei der davor, oder so....
> 
> Aber BTT: Ich selbst, mit meinem Tankdk, biete mich auch oft mal als Rent-a-Tank an (für Randomheros, das man nem Tank Gold für ne Raidini gibt, hab ich nu noch net gesehn), oder möchte bei Lowinis auf DD Equip würfeln. Wie schon gesagt wurde, Tanks sind oft rar, darum kann man sich das mal erlauben. Wenn es stört, nimmt den Tank halt nich mit.



wenn ich als tank in die grp reinkomm sag ich gleich mal:"pls antanken lassen, wer die aggro hat darf sie behalten." dann nen whisper an den healer:"wenn iwer von den idioten aggro hat lass sie einfach sterben." und wenn dann mal ein dd gestorben is traut er sich auch schon fast nimmer dmg zu machen...
gold verlangen... wieso nicht?! schreiben ständig im /2 suche tank und zahle... is doch schön, wenn man sein tg bissl aufbessern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (10. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> naja ich mach so was nie T.T für mich ist das schon normal das ich jede Random 5mal flachgelegt werde.....naja bin ja auch hexer =P



Falsch gespielt würde ich mal sagen, den auch mit Hexen kann man so spielen das man keine agro zieht damage ist nicht alles was zählt im spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Das beste an dem immer wieder theatralischen Gehabe: so schlimm ist es garnicht. Man plustert es nur immer gerne auf.
> Wie oft erlebe ich sozial inkompetentes Gesindel? Einmal die Woche wenn es hochkommt, aber hier wird es immer so hingestellt, als wäre es Alltag.
> 
> Der obligatorische buffed.de-Commnity Flame kam auch schon. Der Thread ist also Komplett
> ...



du lari ich zwing dir ja nicht auf so zu denken wie ich^^....

und bei mir aufm realm is gesindel tagesordnung... kaum wendest du dich von fl/gilde ab bist du mitten im pöbel... kaum eine gruppe schafft icc10er ersten boss, geschweige denn pdok10er/25er auf rdm das existiert a) garnicht, und b) geht das auch nicht weiter als zum ersten boss....

und ganz ehrlich... is mir egal wen ich als gesindel abstempel und wen nicht... ich hab keinen bock mehr mich auf die suche der netten leute zu machen... mir quasi jetz die netten rauspicken... wobei ichs ja eh über fl so mache... aber ab dem moment in dem ich mich in einer hauptstadt/5erinni/randomraid befinde dann bin ich inmitten des gesindels....

klar pluster ich etwas auf... aber na und... ich mach auch keine analyse obs jetz nette und unfreundliche menschen gibt... tatsache ist dass mir die unfreundlichen den spass an der comm versaut haben, sodass es mir jetz sch***egal ist wie nett jemand ist... ich bin der grösste masaf***(i love assitoni)... na und nicht meine schuld, sorry... 

gut ich pluster auf... na und du/ihr anderen redet euch wow viel zu schön...... tatsache ist dass von 10 leuten etwa die hälfte assos sind..


und offen gesagt, leute die andere nich rezzen weil sie der person was "beibringen wollen".... das sind für mich die wahren assos... der abschaum... die amöben.... genau das macht die community kaputt... leute die ihre macht dazu ausüben um ihre eigenen wertvorstellungen durchzusetzen...

post scriptum: bei unseren 5er runs (bro&ich) nutzen wir unsere "macht" nicht aus, da wir die inni in einer angemessenen geschwindigkeit machen bei der jeder klarkommen müsste...


----------



## Dormin (10. März 2010)

Ich habe 2 Hauptchars. Nen voll ICC25 equipten Hunter und nen größtenteils ICC25 equipten Druidentank.
WoW spiele ich seit 4 Jahren. gesehen hab ich von Vanilla bis WotLK beinahe jeglichen Content und jede Instanz.
Erzählen braucht mir daher keiner irgendetwas.

Ich sehe mich als Veteran, ohne dabei grundlos überheblich zu sein.
Wer zu mir freundlich ist, zu dem bin ich auch freundlich.
Sei es in Dalaran beim Abhängen oder in ner Random-Ini.


***********************
1er Punkt - Allgemeine Einstellung

Was ich als Tank jedoch an Spacken über den Dungeonfinder so erlebe, das passt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr.
Ich mache daher genau 1-2 HC Runs für Frostmarken und Gildenmember die keinen Bock auf Warten haben. 
(Außerdem tanke ich 3-5 Inis für Kohle 50g pro Run).

Wenn ich random in ne Ini gehe, poste ich zuallererst mein "Random-Ini-Ansage-Makro".
Da steht drin wie ich spiele, pulle, Aggro abspotte von DDs, das ich bei asozialem Gemecker oder Rüpeleien sofort leave und ich in kürzest möglicher Zeit durch die Instanz rushe.
Keine optionalen Bosse, keine Eventfuzzis (Älteste vom Mondfest), kein Warten auf Lederer die zB in Gundrak jeden gottverdammten Mob Kürschnern müssen etc.
Wenn ein DD im Kampf stirbt weil er den Bäm-Knopf mit seinem Spott-Knopf verwechselt und vom Boss geonehittet wird, dann gibts meist sogar nen Brezz infight.
Heiler bekommen nach jedem Fight mein Anregen spendiert.
Im Gegenzug hat KEINER in der Gruppe auch nur irgendwann Stress oder unnötige Wipes.
Ich passe auf alle Bossdrops außer auf den Schwertgriff.

All diese Freiheiten nehme ich mir, weil ich sonst Enrage gehen müsste.
Ich lege die Regeln fest als Tank und erwarte von der Gruppe das Sie Ihren Job so gut als möglich durchziehen.


*********************
2ter Punkt - TANKEN für GOLD

Ihr verkauft Items und Reagenzien zu horrenden Preisen im AH. Das ist allgemein akzeptiert.
Jedoch soll es ne Schweinerei sein wenn man seinen professionellen Tankskill, gepaart mit NULL-Instanzwartezeit, im Handelschannel für Gold anbietet?
Versteh ich nicht ...
Es wird niemand dazu gezwungen meine Dienste in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Ich verweise hier an den Punkt den ich weiter oben angeführt habe: Ich gehe nur 1-2 Inis pro Tag (freiwillig).
Wenn ihr nen guten Tank wollt, dann zahlt ihr bei mir.

Das Prinzip nennt sich "Angebot und Nachfrage!"  
Ich biete eine Dienstleistung an und verdiene damit Gold, ihr vercheckt Frostlöten für 50g (ohne Aufwand).
SO WHAT'S THE PROBLEM?


----------



## Deaded (10. März 2010)

Zum Thema:

1.
Ich bin Tank - soweit ich das beurteilen kann ein recht ordentlicher.
Ich verlange kein Gold fürs Tanken. Aber ich bin ja auch Juwe und mache mit meinem beruf genug Kohle.
Es ist bei WoW schon sowas wie eine freie Marktwirtschaft am laufen (vereinfacht, aber vorhanden).
Wenn es Leute gibt die Tanks dafür bezahlen ist es nur natürlich das es Tanks gibt die das auch mitmachen. Gold kann schliesslich jeder gebrauchen.
Wenn es dem TE nicht passt, er es unverschämt findet, kann er das machen was viele andere hier bereits so blumig angkündigt haben. Es lassen!
Dann sucht er halt nen Tank der kein Gold will und fertig.
Wo ist das Problem?? 
Genau eigentlich gibt es keins.
Und den jeweiligen Tanks sowas vorzuwerfen dürfte nicht viel bringen. Sie nicht zu mieten schon eher.

2. 
Ja ich bin Tank - - - und ja ich hab ein Damage Spec.
Und wie soll ich an mein DD equipment rann kommen?? Mich als DD anmelden wäre die offensichtliche Lösung!
Jo Tankmangel incoming! Wir haben ja schon soooo viele Tanks die nur auf Rnd ini´s warten! -,-
Jetzt sorgen wir doch einfach dafür das Tanks die DD klamotten farmen möchten auch noch als DD in der Warteschlange stehen.
Das wird bestimmt dafür sorgen das alles besser wird!^^
Wenn ein DD Bedarf machen kann auf meine Tankitems - Wiso ich nicht als Tank auf DD items???
Ist das jetzt so ne art Sonderregel??
Der DD darf - der Tank nicht???

Unabgesprochen ist das verhalten von beiden Seiten mies.
Also absprechen und gut ist.
Und auch hier: 
Wem es nicht passt - anderen Tank suchen!


Zur Gruppen Diskussion:

KEINE Rolle kann eine Ini alleine schaffen.
ALLE müssten zusammenarbeiten.
Tun sie aber nicht.
Wenn ich für jede bleidigung die ich bekommen hätte 1 Goldstück kriegen würde . . . würde ich wahrscheinlich sofort den Chopper, 6 Gildenbankfächer und Alle mammuts kaufen!^^

Ja der Tank nicht einfach vorrennen, ohne auf die Heiler und ihr Mana zu warten.
Ja der Tank kann auch mit Heiler nicht einfach losrennen -  die DD´s haben ne Rolle - - es sei den ich will die Zeit bis zum Ini resett mit Mobs kloppen verbringen! ^^

Ja der Tank muss sich genauso in die Gruppe einfügen wie alle anderen Klassen auch.
Und im Normalfall höre ich nur sehr wenige klagen darüber das Tanks sich in Inis danaben benehmen.
Das DD`s oder Heiler den Tank anschnautzen erlebe ich allerdings jeden Tag.
Das ist schon fast zur Regel geworden!
Ich höre auch selten das sich die Tanks bei den DD´s beschweren das die Mobs zu langsam down sind.
Oder das der Heal nicht "Gut" genug ist.
Solange alle Leben scheinen wir Tanks ja meist zufrieden zu sein.
Aber was sich DD´s und heiler gegenüber Tanks rausnehmen geht gar nicht!
Wenn ich die Aggro verliere spotte ich. Immer! Dafür bin ich ja da!
Aber wenn ein DD´s der Meinung ist schon Blizzard auf die Nächste Mobgruppe zu casten während ich noch die drei letzten Mobs aus der letzten Gruppe tanke, der Typ dann drauf geht und ICH mir dann Beleidigungen unterster Schublade anhören muss, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft was in allerweltsnamen da in seinem Kopf vorgegangen ist!

Und DAS sind die Siutationen mit denen wir Tanks uns im moment rumschlagen dürfen.
Nicht das wir für unsere Fehler geflamed werden, das ist ja abzusehen.
Nein wir werden auch noch beledigt wenn wir es nicht schaffen die GROBEN Fehler anderer auszubügeln!

Nicht alls DD´s sind so. Ich hab auch total herrliche Leute in meiner F-List!
Nicht alle Healer sind so.
Aber ich hab das Gefühl das es mehr werden.

Und Deswegen gibt es immer weniger Tanks.
Ich hab selbst in meiner Gilde genug Leute die Tank spec haben. Insgesamt locker 6.
Mit mir zusammen gibt es aber nur noch 1 weitere Person die tatsächlich tankt!
Die anderen WOLLEN nicht mehr.

Darüber sollten alle DD´s einfach mal Nachdenken!^^
Dann klapts auch mit den Random inis!^^


Grüße vom

dEaD


----------



## Badumsaen (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> und ganz offen gesagt ich bestaune euren eifer die wow-welt verändern zu wollen wirklich, doch ihr seit wie ein tropfen wasser auf dem heissen stein.....



"Du meinst es ist nur ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein, und mit meiner Meinung bleibe ich ja sowieso allein, doch wenn dir stundenlang Wasser auf die Stirn tropft, wirst du sehn es kann die Hölle sein"

Such a surge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## War-Rock (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ich sehe 5er innies wie nen acker voller gemüse dass eingesammelt werden muss... glaubst du dass mich nach 3,5 jahren ackerarbeit irgend ein unbekannter ackerkollege noch interessiert?... klar jetz rennen alle sozialheinis an und richten den finger auf mich und sagen "ja das muss dich interessieren"... ich sagmal buffed=theorie, wow=praxis...
> und was hier in der theorie für ungeschriebene gesetze gelabert werden finden zu 99,99999% in wow nicht statt... also halt ich mich nicht an sowas... sorry zusammenspiel gibts in wow schon lange nichtmehr...
> das ist leider die grausige bittere wahrheit, ob damit klargekommen wird, mir a) egal b) euer problem...
> und was redest du eigentlich von merkresistent?... bist du jetz der wow-diktator der einen wow nationalismus aufrufen möchte?... ich scher mich in ner 5er inni um keinen, nur um mich u meinem bro/tank und heil halt die member... aber mehr is da nicht...
> ...



Naja, du merkst es anscheinend nicht. Du willst in 2 monaten aufhören, wegen der Community. Ich teile deine Meinung grundsätzlich, das teile der Community ein sehr schönes spiel mehr und mehr versauen. Aber du musst dir auch mal überlegen ob du nicht selbst an der entwicklung mitwirkst. Du sagst auch, du scherst dich nicht um andere spieler usw. regst dich aber andererseits über die Community auf. Das ist erstmal paradox, aber letztenendes egal. Es geht darum, dass die WoW community auch die Gesellschaft mit ihrer Ellenbogenmentalität widerspiegelt. Man muss nicht nicht wundern, dass alle nach dem motto: "Alle denken nur an sich, nur ich denke an mich" handeln, es wird einem ja überall so vorgemacht. Man kommt im leben nicht wirklich weiter wenn man immer zurücksteckt. Ich will das nicht gutheißen, aber es ist nur logisch, wenn man selbst nicht auf der Strecke bleiben will. Letztenendes muss man ein gutes Mittelmaß finden zwischen Dickem fell, ellenbogenmentalität und sozial verträglichem handeln, im RL und in WoW. Wie gesagt ich weiß nicht genau wie du und dein Bruder so drauf sind, darum kann ich das an dieser stelle schlecht beurteilen aber logisch ist ja, dass man wenn man sich auch immer selbst der nächste ist, man auf dauer auch dei anderen spieler immer mehr zu dieser Entwicklung zwingt.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Sorry man... 

aber ich werd langsam müde->ungeduldig....
wenn hier immernoch nicht gepeilt wird, dass alle klassen ausser der tank selber sich dem tank unterordnen müssen, sorry man dann kann man hier noch 5 jahre reden und es würde keiner checken... 

DD -> Heiler -> Tank

diese regel ist keine erfindung, sondern tatsache... genauso dass alle sich dem tank unterornen müssen und das er der leiter ist... er ist also der chef einer gruppe..... obs einem gefällt oder nicht....
der dd ist genau für 2 sachen da.... damage und den heiler/tank vor störfaktoren schützen.... und nicht selbst welche kreieren (gleiches gild übrigens für alle klassen)....
wer das nicht verstanden hat der hat kein problem mit dem game oder sowas, sondern einfach nur mit logik....
wie auch immer, mir selber is es ja egal... dies ist eine tatsache, ich nehme sie so an, was ihr daraus macht müsst ihr selberwissen...

naja wer sich in wow nicht unterordnen kann, der hat das falsche spiel!

ps: ja der tank is was besseres... ihr könnt ja die spielmechanik dafür verprügeln... aber er ist was besseres als ein dd oder heiler....


----------



## Latharíl (10. März 2010)

selbst wenn unsre versuche, die wow-welt/community zu verändern nur winzig kleine tropfen sind, kann man damit mehr erreichen, als wenn man einen auf...*tief luft holt und den bann schon sieht* einen auf *pieeep pieeep*, dreckig flamendes arschloch macht

ich traf vor kurzem auf nen dd, der meinte "ein tank hat sich mir unterzuordnen" daraufhin hat ihn der heiler sterben lassen un der tank ihm die aggro geschenkt


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Naja, du merkst es anscheinend nicht. Du willst in 2 monaten aufhören, wegen der Community. Ich teile deine Meinung grundsätzlich, das teile der Community ein sehr schönes spiel mehr und mehr versauen. Aber du musst dir auch mal überlegen ob du nicht selbst an der entwicklung mitwirkst. Du sagst auch, du scherst dich nicht um andere spieler usw. regst dich aber andererseits über die Community auf. Das ist erstmal paradox, aber letztenendes egal. Es geht darum, dass die WoW community auch die Gesellschaft mit ihrer Ellenbogenmentalität widerspiegelt. Man muss nicht nicht wundern, dass alle nach dem motto: "Alle denken nur an sich, nur ich denke an mich" handeln, es wird einem ja überall so vorgemacht. Man kommt im leben nicht wirklich weiter wenn man immer zurücksteckt. Ich will das nicht gutheißen, aber es ist nur logisch, wenn man selbst nicht auf der Strecke bleiben will. Letztenendes muss man ein gutes Mittelmaß finden zwischen Dickem fell, ellenbogenmentalität und sozial verträglichem handeln, im RL und in WoW. Wie gesagt ich weiß nicht genau wie du und dein Bruder so drauf sind, darum kann ich das an dieser stelle schlecht beurteilen aber logisch ist ja, dass man wenn man sich auch immer selbst der nächste ist, man auf dauer auch dei anderen spieler immer mehr zu dieser Entwicklung zwingt.



du richtig, es ist paradox... es ist verdammt schade dass die comm so käse is...

aber wie gesagt der tropfen auf den stein... oder wie willst du 12millionen (davon kp wieviel k in deutschland) alle unter einen hut bekommen?... alter das IST UTOPISCH


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (10. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Er hat geschrieben 5,5k*+*!
> 
> Was bedeutet Ende offen und so lässt es meine Interpretation zu.



Ja aber meine auch weil 5,5k+ könnt auch heißen 5,5k.
Aber recht haste Ende ist offen -> von demher wie gesagt ziemlich schwachsinnig seine *ironische Frage*


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Lol... typisch buffed....
> 
> von x zeilen... wird genau der spruch mit accountabbruch rausgepikt... naja... soweit zu der tollen wow...
> 
> edit: sorry ... letzteres will ich entfernen das mit buffed comm.... ich diskutier ja gern hier^^...



das wird wohl daran liegen, dasz du deine Meinung und die Argumente andere drehst und wendest wie andere Zigaretten rauchen. Bei soviel Beliebigkeit in deinen Aussagen brauchst du dich über spitze Antworten nun mal nicht wundern.

Dinge bewegt sich nicht durch ein großen Windstoß, sondern durch kleine kontinuierliche Züge und dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob es virtuell ist oder im sogenannten RL ...

Sei einmal im Leben ein Mann und lösche dein Account als hier in Futur zu reden


----------



## Porthos (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Sorry man...
> 
> aber ich werd langsam müde->ungeduldig....
> wenn hier immernoch nicht gepeilt wird, dass alle klassen ausser der tank selber sich dem tank unterordnen müssen, sorry man dann kann man hier noch 5 jahre reden und es würde keiner checken...
> ...





schwachsinn , wenn dann sind Heiler und Tank gleichberechtigt und nicht der Tank ist Gott.

Dann geh doch in deine Ini´s mit 4 DD´s und Tanke da ohne Heiler , aber wenn du Gott bist als Tank dann gibts ja keine Probleme.

Und noch was das Tempo der Ini bestimmt der Heiler nicht der Tank weil der Heiler alle am Leben erhalten muss.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

du pepe die aussage selbst hat mich nich gestört... aber das wiederspiegelt genau wie hoch das geistige niveau der wow spieler ist^^... ich hätte hier die bibel zitieren können und es wäre trotzdem nur der spruch geblieben....

ich meine pepe, man kann einerseits jetz auf robin hood machen... oder ein organisiertes chaos kreieren.... oder wie ich dich über den ganzen abschaum stellen und nurnoch mit kumpelz/gilde abhänden und alles andere als minderwertig sehen...

wow und dessen spieler werden sich nicht verbessern... egal was man macht.... also willst du (sinnlos)reagieren oder akzeptieren?

ich kenn jedenfall persönlich kein einziges online-computerspiel geschichtlich gesehen und weltweit, welches ne community hatte die sich "gebessert hat".... keine...

was ihr da predigt und anprangert ist nix anderes als naiv... mehr nicht... kein ausdruck oder so... is halt einfach so... zu meinen irgendwas in wow ändern zu können obwohl die situation faktisch darlegt wies aussieht, sorry man das is einfach nur naiv....

und nochwas... nerv mich plsss nich mit so schwachsinn à la ich hab persönlichkeitsstörungen oder sowas.... weil mehrere meinungen zu einem thema zu haben ist was völlig normales...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

@porthos

lol... die tanks mit denen ich unterwegs bin brauchen in heroinnies keine heiler...

aber naja musst es nich akzeptieren... ich will mal nen dd oder heiler sehen der anführer spielt.....

es hat mit gott nix zutun, es ist die spielmechanik... aber leute wie du haben wasweisich für ein problem sich anderen unterzuornen....

man muss sich dem tank unterornen... man muss... muss... ich würds gerne als progrom an die wand hauen... tank ist anführer

ob ihr ihn jetz gott/general/diktator oder sonstwas nennen wollt is mir egal... er ist anführer basta... 


ich bin auch nicht aggressiv... ich sage nur trocken die tatsache... wer damit wie gesagt nicht klarkommt, hat definitiv das falsche game... 


ich meine zu behaupten tank wäre nicht anführer ist wie zu behaupten heiler ist anführer.... Oo

wo ich herkomme ist der anführer immer der dem alle hinterherlaufen...


edit:

heiler: angewiesen auf tank
dd: angewiesen auf tank, angewiesen auf heiler
tank: angewiesen auf heiler, manchmal auf garnichts

so wer ist jetz der anführer, gott, wasweisich?....


----------



## Siilverberg (10. März 2010)

Ich denke wie  im Leben hält sich alles die Waage, wenn der Tank ungeachtet vorstürmt ohne auf den Rest der Gruppe zu warten brauch er sich nicht wundern das er Umfällt

Wenn der Heiler langeweile schiebt und denkt er bestimme das Tempo brauch auch er sich nicht wundern wenn die Grupe stirbt. Wenn die DD's das tempo bestimmen wollen und gar anfangen zu pullen ist auch das ein Grund für das ableben diverser Mitspieler. Es gibt wie immer für alles mehrere Faktoren und alle müssen sich auf einnander Abstimmen sonst wird das nunmal nüs (nichts). Viele leute vergessen das neben ihren Ego auch noch vier weitere Egos wenn nicht sogar noch mehr in einer Gruppe sind also sollte man nicht nur immer denken "Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich" sonder auch mal "was ist eigentlich mit den anderen kommen die klar oder kommen die nicht hinterher?".




Ich sehe das so was Rollen verteilung angeht:

Tank: der Tank hat sich nach der Gruppe zu richten ob nun der Heiler Mana braucht, oder Küschner Ledern tut, die Zeit sollte man den leuten geben

Heiler: Heiler sind meiner Ansicht nach der Dreh und Angelpunkt einer Gruppe stirbt er ist es meißt auch das Ende der Restlichen Gruppe, dieser Tatsache sollte sich jeder Heiler bewusst sein und auch dementsprechend handeln, also sollte er doch eher pasiv handeln

DD: So wie sich der Tank nach der Gruppe richtet so sollten sich die DD nach dem Tank richten und nicht unbedingt alles rausrotzen was sie haben sondern innerhalb der möglichkeiten des Tank bleiben.

Es ist doch so ohne dem einen ist der andere nichts und nicht umgekehrt ich bin der obermacker ohne mich läuft gar nix




Also hört mit euren Diven gehabe auf rauft euch zusammen und habt wieder Spass


----------



## Weißer (10. März 2010)

ICh denke auch, dass Tank und Heiler gleichberechtigt sind!

Und beide bestimmen zusammen das Tempo der Gruppe.
Der Tank muss den Heiler Mana reggen lassen.
Der Heiler kann nicht vorrennen und Tanken.


----------



## Blutzicke (10. März 2010)

Ich hatte vor der serverübergreifenden Suche mal Respekt vor den tankenden Zunft, aber mittlerweile ist bei mir als DD nur noch pure Verachtung für das Groß der Tanks übrig geblieben... voll allem für die, die meinen, sie hätten Macht über die anderen - vor allem über die in ihren Augen Minderwertigen aka DDs - und hätten allein zu bestimmen, wo's lang geht und ob der frisch 80er auch die 'optionalen' Bosse für seine Marken + Equip legen darf. 
Naja in Zukunft sind ja sämtliche Plattenträger per Skill, Haltung, Präsenz kritimmun und dann werde ich jeden dieser Affentanks einfach gepflegt ignorieren ... geht ja in Hero-Inis als ICC25 equipter DD-DK oder als Vergelterpaladin jetzt eh schon fast überall problemlos. Wenn Blizzard noch die Tankpets z.B. in einem evtl. überarbeiteten Beastmaster-Baum ein bißchen buffen würde, kann man die Spacken, die sich als Tank für Commander halten, einfach rauskicken oder noch schöner: garnicht erst einladen. Mobs einsammeln und Aggro halten können die meisten eh nicht schnell genug und deren Schaden ist auch gammelig, als weg mit diesen unnützen und meist assozial arroganten Pappnasen... 

Habe das jetzt mehrmals mit unterschiedlichen Chars in der daily Randomhero erlebt: Gruppe voll, Ladebildschirm für HdSteine, in der ini angekommen, aber Tank hat schon geleavt. 10 sekunden später ist auch der heiler weg. 3 DDs stehen doof in der Landschaft und wissen nicht was los ist. Ein andermal war eine frisch 80 gewordene Eule in der Gruppe und bat höflich darum, die anderen 2 Bosse auch noch zu machen wegen der Marken. Der Assitank nur: ne keine Zeit, schnell Endboss legen für Frostmarken. ... und weg war er. Mir tat der Druide richtig leid. 
Geh ich als Vergelter irgendwo mit habe ich keine Sekunde, Pallypower anzupassen, um die Gruppe optimal zu buffen. Der dumme Tank hat da schon längst gepullt. Gehe ich als Jäger mit, habe ich so gut wie keine Zeit, mal Mana zu regen, das Pet zu rezzen oder mal nen Mob zu Kürschnern. Daher bleibt nur noch null Repekt für diese 'Elite' der neuen World of Assicraft. 

/tar tanks
/spucken


----------



## Latharíl (10. März 2010)

Blutzicke schrieb:


> [...schmu...]



auch dich heiße ich in der welt der freundlichkeit herzlich willkommen, hier haste nen knigge, viel spaß!


----------



## lordxanatos (10. März 2010)

Du Glaubst aber nicht wirklich dass mit cata ein x beliebiger dd mit tankspecc und dd eq Heros Tanken kann,oder?
Sry fuer die Schreibfehler, iPhone und so


----------



## Porthos (10. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> @porthos
> 
> lol... die tanks mit denen ich unterwegs bin brauchen in heroinnies keine heiler...
> 
> ...





bekommst du eigendlich noch mit was du für ein Schwachsinn schreibst ?


----------



## Blutzicke (10. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ...inhaltsloses...



Bitte posten Sie zum Thema oder lassen Sie es. Es ist genug Spam im WWW im Umlauf. Wir danken für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Blutzicke (10. März 2010)

lordxanatos schrieb:


> Du Glaubst aber nicht wirklich dass mit cata ein x beliebiger dd mit tankspecc und dd eq Heros Tanken kann,oder?
> Sry fuer die Schreibfehler, iPhone und so



Ja, war gegen Ende von BC auch so. Bei entsprechendem Equip konnten auch damals schon DDs Bosse im Heros tanken. Momentan ist das Equip der meisten Raider soweit abgehoben, daß du für viele Heros weder Tank noch Heiler brauchst. Z.B. in der Violetten Festung heute: Der Schamane specct von Heiler auf Ele um und fährt volle DPS mit den anderen. 4 DDs geben Vollgas und wenn der Tank mal Aggro hatte, dann war das eher Zufall als gekonnt. Es war nie auch nur ein Spieler im Ansatz dabei ernsthaft gefährdet oder Unruhe im Spiel. Und für Cataclysm hat Blizzard extra so eine Änderung für PlattenDDs ankündigt, damit diese die Heros tanken können, wenn mal wieder keine dieser Tankprinzessinen will...


----------



## Metadron72 (10. März 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> bekommst du eigendlich noch mit was du für ein Schwachsinn schreibst ?



wenn ich das alles so lese, bekommt er glaub so einiges nicht mit oO
auf der andern seite ist es nach xxx seiten glaub auch sinnlos hier noch auf iwas einzugehen, wir fangen ja alle 10 seiten wieder bei seite 2 an 

und pepe...dein priest hat immer noch viiiiiel zu wenig blocken, so wird das nix mitm tanken !!


----------



## Hell's Lord (10. März 2010)

Find ich immer super, aufgrund ein paar wenigen Erfahrungen gleich Verallgemeinerungen machen.

Ich find das auch nicht frech, wenn sie solche "Anforderungen" stellen.
Wenn er kein Tank Eq mehr von Ony braucht, wieso soll er dann mitkommen? Da is das doch naheliegend, aufs DD Eq zu würfeln...
Und ich kenn einige Leute, die gern bereit wären 300g für nen Tank zu zahlen. 300g is auch nich wirklich viel und wenn du keine Lust hast, lang zu suchen, dann is das doch ne gute Möglichkeit...

Mfg


----------



## Latharíl (10. März 2010)

Blutzicke schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor der serverübergreifenden Suche mal Respekt vor den tankenden Zunft, aber mittlerweile ist bei mir als DD nur noch pure Verachtung für das Groß der Tanks übrig geblieben... voll allem für die, die meinen, sie hätten Macht über die anderen - vor allem über die in ihren Augen Minderwertigen aka DDs - und hätten allein zu bestimmen, wo's lang geht und ob der frisch 80er auch die 'optionalen' Bosse für seine Marken + Equip legen darf.
> Naja in Zukunft sind ja sämtliche Plattenträger per Skill, Haltung, Präsenz kritimmun und dann werde ich jeden dieser Affentanks einfach gepflegt ignorieren ... geht ja in Hero-Inis als ICC25 equipter DD-DK oder als Vergelterpaladin jetzt eh schon fast überall problemlos. Wenn Blizzard noch die Tankpets z.B. in einem evtl. überarbeiteten Beastmaster-Baum ein bißchen buffen würde, kann man die Spacken, die sich als Tank für Commander halten, einfach rauskicken oder noch schöner: garnicht erst einladen. Mobs einsammeln und Aggro halten können die meisten eh nicht schnell genug und deren Schaden ist auch gammelig, als weg mit diesen unnützen und meist assozial arroganten Pappnasen...
> 
> Habe das jetzt mehrmals mit unterschiedlichen Chars in der daily Randomhero erlebt: Gruppe voll, Ladebildschirm für HdSteine, in der ini angekommen, aber Tank hat schon geleavt. 10 sekunden später ist auch der heiler weg. 3 DDs stehen doof in der Landschaft und wissen nicht was los ist. Ein andermal war eine frisch 80 gewordene Eule in der Gruppe und bat höflich darum, die anderen 2 Bosse auch noch zu machen wegen der Marken. Der Assitank nur: ne keine Zeit, schnell Endboss legen für Frostmarken. ... und weg war er. Mir tat der Druide richtig leid.
> ...



dann mal zum thema...

wenn mich einer anspuckt, wenn ich mim tank unterwegs bin, weils ihm nich passt, dass ich ihn auf sein "ich pull mal random ohne auf den tank zu achten, weil ich ja so imba bin/ich bin ein gott, weil ich bei ak t10 gewonnen habe"- verhalten aufmerksam mache, dann kann der seine zunge gepflegt an die eine stelle meines körpers legen, an die normalweise nüchtern keine sonne rankommt...

klar, kann man die "zusatzbosse" machen und wenn einer in der grp fragt, mach ich die gern...klar gibts auch die, dies ignorieren und durchrennen..aber wurscht...denn durch den df kommt man eig recht schnell in ne ini und kann die verlorenen marken wieder iwi reinholen. auch als dd.

nur weils schwarze schafe unter den tanks gibt, kannst auch du vor erstmal mit respekt jedem tank gegenüber treten. wenn er sich als das größte arschloch auf blizzards virtuellem boden entpuppt- dann kannste dich selbst so verhalten. 
deine einstellung ist nachvollziehbar, aber nicht richtig, denn so werden gute tanks zu assis, weil leute wie du sie wie dreck behandeln.
womit wir dann wieder beim "mimimi die tanks sind so böse mimimi ich hab keinen repsekt vor ihnen mimimi" wären


----------



## Ginkohana (10. März 2010)

Blutzicke schrieb:


> lalala...viele Schimpfworte....lalala...doofe Tanks
> lalala...irgendwelchen unbestätigten Schwachfug über Cata....lalala




Und eben das was du angesprochen hast nur anders herum passiert mir jeden Tag als Tank.


- DDs & Heals die die Richtung angeben wollen und mir verwehren möchten ob alles legen oder nciht
- DDs & Heals die mir jedes Tankequip wegrollen
- DDs & Heals die Gefrohrene Kugeln "needen"
..
...
.....

Ich könnt die Liste endlos verlängern...
Aber naja.....L2T dann reden wir weiter....


----------



## Blutzicke (10. März 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Und eben das was du angesprochen hast nur anders herum passiert mir jeden Tag als Tank.
> 
> 
> - DDs & Heals die die Richtung angeben wollen und mir verwehren möchten ob alles legen oder nciht
> ...



Bröckelt dein Ego schon so schnell? L2T ahja...
Zum Thema kritimmune PlattenDDs informier Dich am besten selber mal. Ich habe jetzt keine Lust Dir die Suche im Buffed-Archiv abzunehmen,. Nur soviel:
Paladin werden durch Zorn der Gerechtigkeit kritimmun werden
Krieger durch den Wechsel in die Verteidigungshaltung und
Todesritter durch die Frostpräsenz ...und soweit ich mich erinnere werden es Druiden auch durch den Wechsel in Bärengestalt.

PS: Ich habe noch nie... und sage das nochmal ... noch nie als DD auf ein Tank- oder Heilerequip gewürfelt, wenn denn ein Tank oder Heiler dies haben wollte. Genauso erwarte ich, daß entsprechend jeder andere nur auf sein Firstspecc würfelt und für seine anderen Speccs /rnd 50 bzw. Gier benutzt. Ich mach Bedarf, weil der angefangen hat blabla ist imo menschlich unreifer Kindergarten. Vor der serverübergreifenden Suche klappte sowas auch ganz gut, da man sich auf den Server einen Namen machen und seine Gilde vertreten - also benehmen - mußte, woll man wieder wo mitgenommen werden. Wenn sich einer assig benahm - egal ob als Tank, DD, Heiler, NinjaRaidlead - sprach sich das sehr schnell herum, der hatte in kürzester Zeit nix mehr zu lachen und war auch oft ganz schnell per Servertrans verschwunden und selbst dessen Zielserver wurde vorgewarnt. Selbst das Bedarf auf die Gefrohrene Kugel war auf unserem Server ein rufschädigendes Nogo. Will auf unserem Server einer nen Randomraid aufziehen, bei dem er sich Item lockt, wird dieser Knabe auch heute noch regelmäßig in /2 und /4 gedisst. Und für'n Tank, der sich für seine hochheilige Anwesenheit bezahlen lassen will, habe ich nur ein müdes und peinlich berührtes Lächeln übrig. Mit solchen Leute will ich nix zu tun haben und gehe. Soll der doch den Boss alleine zu Tode tanken und seinen Spaß im Enrage haben. Soll ich in Zukunft für mein Schwert auch Nutzungsgebühren von anderen Raidern verlagen (10k dps = 500gold) oder der Heiler für seine gewirkte oder potentielle Heilung in HpS/Gold? Absurd sowas... hier offenbart sich nur der sehr üble menschliche Charakter solcher Leute, die meinen, Macht oder ein scheinbare Sonderstellung stante pede schamlos zum Erpressen anderer ausnützen zu können.

Nur ist diese Selbsterziehung dank der Anonymität des neuen Suchtool komplett ausgehebelt und ich erlebe jeden Tag neue Abgründe im menschlichen Miteinander. 
Ich habe mit meinem Main alle Forstmarken, die ich für Equip brauche, zusammen. Daher gehe ich in Randomsdailys auch nur noch notfalls, wenn mich Freunde darum bitten. Raids sind ja gottseidank noch server- und meist gildenintern. Aber mit meinen Twinks begebe ich mich ab und zu noch in diese Hölle und es macht keinen Spaß (mehr).


----------



## Ayuran (10. März 2010)

Blutzicke schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor der serverübergreifenden Suche mal Respekt vor den tankenden Zunft, aber mittlerweile ist bei mir als DD nur noch pure Verachtung für das Groß der Tanks übrig geblieben... voll allem für die, die meinen, sie hätten Macht über die anderen - vor allem über die in ihren Augen Minderwertigen aka DDs - und hätten allein zu bestimmen, wo's lang geht und ob der frisch 80er auch die 'optionalen' Bosse für seine Marken + Equip legen darf.
> Naja in Zukunft sind ja sämtliche Plattenträger per Skill, Haltung, Präsenz kritimmun und dann werde ich jeden dieser Affentanks einfach gepflegt ignorieren ... geht ja in Hero-Inis als ICC25 equipter DD-DK oder als Vergelterpaladin jetzt eh schon fast überall problemlos. Wenn Blizzard noch die Tankpets z.B. in einem evtl. überarbeiteten Beastmaster-Baum ein bißchen buffen würde, kann man die Spacken, die sich als Tank für Commander halten, einfach rauskicken oder noch schöner: garnicht erst einladen. Mobs einsammeln und Aggro halten können die meisten eh nicht schnell genug und deren Schaden ist auch gammelig, als weg mit diesen unnützen und meist assozial arroganten Pappnasen...
> 
> Habe das jetzt mehrmals mit unterschiedlichen Chars in der daily Randomhero erlebt: Gruppe voll, Ladebildschirm für HdSteine, in der ini angekommen, aber Tank hat schon geleavt. 10 sekunden später ist auch der heiler weg. 3 DDs stehen doof in der Landschaft und wissen nicht was los ist. Ein andermal war eine frisch 80 gewordene Eule in der Gruppe und bat höflich darum, die anderen 2 Bosse auch noch zu machen wegen der Marken. Der Assitank nur: ne keine Zeit, schnell Endboss legen für Frostmarken. ... und weg war er. Mir tat der Druide richtig leid.
> ...






Bei deinem Verhalten und deinen Äußerungen wundert es mich, dass dich überhaupt irgendjemand dabei haben will. So jmd wie dich würde ich mir als Tank auch nicht gefallen lassen und du wärst schneller aus der grp als du in deinen Gedanken "wtf" formulieren kannst. Den eins kannst du mir glauben. Wenn ein dd scheiße labert (so wie du) und den tank kicken will aber der tank den dd für die scheiße die der dd fabriziert kicken will dann ist der dd innerhalb von 5sek draußen weil keiner lust hat lange nach nem tank zu suchen. Wie du siehst sitzt man als Tank am längeren Hebel und das ist bei Leuten wie dir auch gut so, sonst könnte jeder gehirnamputierte dd machen was er will. Ma im ernst Ich finde solche DDs bzw Leute wie du gehören von Blizzard gebannt...


----------



## blindhai (10. März 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Versuch 1: Tank rennt in der Managruft mal eben bis hinten durch und verlâsst die Gruppe.
> Versuch 2: Tank pullt und verlässt die Gruppe.
> Versuch 3: Tank pullt den etsten und zweiten Raum, setzt sich hin, stirbt und lacht uns aus.
> Versuch 4: Tank rennt wieder in die ersten Räume und verlässt die Gruppe.
> Versuch 5: Tank fängt von der ersten Minute an unseren Heiler vollzulappen... Heal verlässt Gruppe, Tank verlässt Gruppe.



Auf welchem Server und Realmpool spielst du, wenn man fragen darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Super schrieb:


> Der Tank gibt also das Tempo vor? Was passiert wenn der Heiler und 2 DDs einfach noch eine Runde MauMau spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist ganz einfach: Der Tank kann ohne dich aber du nicht ohne ihn. Wenn Tank, Heiler und 2 DDs die Ini machen wollen und die nichts machst, geht das ohne Probleme. Auch ohne die zwei DDs geht es, dann eben nur Tank und Heiler. Und nen Druide, Pala und BlutDK Tank können eine Ini auch fast alleine machen ohne auf DDs angewiesen zu sein. Natürlich kommt es darauf an, dass man zusammen spielt aber wenn wenn es hart auf hart kommt, dann sitzt der Tank am längeren Hebel.


----------



## Maskenball (10. März 2010)

Also ich bin auch Tank aus Leidenschaft... solche Dinge sind mir bisher auch noch nicht untergekommen und habe ich persönlich auch noch nie gemacht... Auch wenn ich als Tank sicherlich eine der gefragtesten Spieler im Content bin, das es einfach zu wenig (oder doch gut vielleicht so) Tanks gibt.

Auf der anderen Seite hab ich schon oft mir irgendwelche Beleidigungen der teils schlimmsten sorte anhören dürfen... nur weil ein dps geiler DD wieder mal bevor ich am Gegner bin schon 2 treffer am Mob gelandet hat.. und dadurch Aggro gezogen hat...


Das ist mir vermehrt im dungeonfinder passiert, weil da doch ganz viele dabei sind, die mit sicherheit vom Equip sehr viel höher sind als mans für Hc braucht (wie bei meinem tank auch) und nur schnell durch wollen... aber dann keine rücksicht auf Gruppenspiel und Aggroplay nehmen...


Ich als tank frag vor jedem run, welche Bosse gelegt werden wollen und richte mich nachdem ich meine Meinung gesagt hab nach der Mehrheit der Gruppe..


----------



## AcerusBlackhand (10. März 2010)

Echt heavy, da gibts ja einiges was im argen liegt.

Da ich ebenfalls alles spiele (Tank&Heal=Pala und DD=Mage).

Ich kann echt den Unmut von fast allen Tanks & Heals verstehen. Man kommt zwar nahezu instant in ne rnd hc aber dafür kann man dann auch reinklotzen ohne ende (sofern man noch nciht das nötige equip hat). Mein DD bleibt mittleerweile links liegen, weil ich einfach kB hab 15-30min auf ne ini zu warten, n kack tank oder heal zu bekommen und dann die ini net mal zu schaffen!!!
Als tank schau ich mir zu Anfang schnell den heal an und frag zwischendrin ma ob alles in Ordnung ist. das reicht eigtl.

Aber es gibt auch hirnis ... letzter run turm hc. gehen zu skadi, laufen nach hinten, heal steht weiter vorne und bewegt sich nicht. als guter pala tank bekommt man die kleinen viecher ohne heal locker getankt. ich schrei das die NICHT skadi runterholen sollen weil der heal n dc hat ... was macht einer von denen?! holt den runter -.- ... ich zurück gelaufen (um net zu verrecken) und event zurückgesetzt. da is der heal auch scho wieder da ... naja, im endeffekt 2 tote dd's (einer hatte es mit mir zurück gepackt und war net brain afk), aber wie dumm muss man sein???

naja, und platte dd's die einem das deff equip wegwürfeln is die letzte sauerei!!! ... aber ansonsten macht tanken spaß =) ... und wenn ich net will brauch mir auch keiner kohle fürs tanken geben.


----------



## Blutzicke (10. März 2010)

Ayuran schrieb:


> Bei deinem Verhalten und deinen Äußerungen wundert es mich, dass dich überhaupt irgendjemand dabei haben will. So jmd wie dich würde ich mir als Tank auch nicht gefallen lassen und du wärst schneller aus der grp als du in deinen Gedanken "wtf" formulieren kannst. Den eins kannst du mir glauben. Wenn ein dd scheiße labert (so wie du) und den tank kicken will aber der tank den dd für die scheiße die der dd fabriziert kicken will dann ist der dd innerhalb von 5sek draußen weil keiner lust hat lange nach nem tank zu suchen. Wie du siehst sitzt man als Tank am längeren Hebel und das ist bei Leuten wie dir auch gut so, sonst könnte jeder gehirnamputierte dd machen was er will. Ma im ernst Ich finde solche DDs bzw Leute wie du gehören von Blizzard gebannt...



Hörst Du Dich in Deiner Arroganz überhaupt selber noch reden. Das ist ja schon richtig monströs und traurig, was Du Dir über Dich einbildest... Ich habe übrigens schon ne Ini als DD durchgetankt, nachdem wir 4 vom 'Glück' ein solchen Tank wie Dich zu haben, befreit wurden.


----------



## JeroZero (10. März 2010)

Ich glaube du hast einfach oft Tank-Pech....ich bin auch einer und würde nie eines dieser Sachen verlangen oder sonstiges was meine Mitspieler zur Weißglut treib....ist wohl ne ganz einfach frage an wen man gerät :-)

MFG JeroZero


----------



## Morgwath (10. März 2010)

> Und für'n Tank, der sich für seine hochheilige Anwesenheit bezahlen lassen will, habe ich nur ein müdes und peinlich berührtes Lächeln übrig. Mit solchen Leute will ich nix zu tun haben und gehe. Soll der doch den Boss alleine zu Tode tanken und seinen Spaß im Enrage haben. Soll ich in Zukunft für mein Schwert auch Nutzungsgebühren von anderen Raidern verlagen (10k dps = 500gold) oder der Heiler für seine gewirkte oder potentielle Heilung in HpS/Gold? Absurd sowas... hier offenbart sich nur der sehr üble menschliche Charakter solcher Leute, die meinen, Macht oder ein scheinbare Sonderstellung stante pede schamlos zum Erpressen anderer ausnützen zu können.


Dds wie du sind wertlos, man braucht dich nicht um den Boss zu killen.
Du machst meine Sache angenehmer, überflüssiger Luxus.
Das Problem bei vielen ist halt, dass viele Leute wie dich nicht direkt aus der Gruppe kicken, da man ja dann 10 Sekunden auf einen neuen deiner Art warten muss.

Gratulation, du bist das beste Beispiel des Abschaums aus dem Dungeon Tool.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (10. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ja lieber eine S51 unter Arsch als eine Giggle im Kopf
> ...




S51 ? Was soll das sein ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shade69 (11. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Hiho ich hab schon das forum durchsucht und kein solchen post gefunden! Mir ist es in letzterer Zeit aufgefallen das viele Tanks unverschämt werden..... Situation 1: Ony ist grad neu, ich möcht ne Gruppe aufmachen (geht dann auch recht zügig) Als dann nur noch ein Tank fehlte wisperte mich einer an ich sollte ihn doch 300g geben dann würd er tanken...... Situation 2: Vor ca 5 min wollte ein Tank nur mit wenn er denn auch auf DD equip würfeln darf! Es gab ähnliche Situationen auch in den Randoms! Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr solches auch schon erlebt?



Versteh ich nur zu gut. kotzt mich auch an den x-ten twink durchzutanken der dann den dmg loot bekommt weil es ja 1st need ist.
das mit dem gold find ich jedoch abartig.


----------



## Crystania (11. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> so muss es ja auch sein XD
> unser palatank summt dabei allerdings- ungelogen- die melodie von tetris...



Die kam bei uns in Massentherapie gesummt vor jedem Bossfight. :-)


----------



## Latharíl (11. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Die kam bei uns in Massentherapie gesummt vor jedem Bossfight. :-)



=) wenns hilft =)
bei uns lag arthas dann auch- mithilfe von tetris, titten und bier *kopfkratz*



Blutzicke schrieb:


> Hörst Du Dich in Deiner Arroganz überhaupt selber noch reden. Das ist ja schon richtig monströs und traurig, was Du Dir über Dich einbildest... Ich habe übrigens schon ne Ini als DD durchgetankt, nachdem wir 4 vom 'Glück' ein solchen Tank wie Dich zu haben, befreit wurden.



meiner meinung nach hat er recht...klar is es ärgerlich den letzten rest von tank zu bekommen, aber dds sind nicht besser. oftmals sind die sogar schlimmer als alles andere. 
da bleib ich weder als heiler noch als tank ruhig...und wenn ich mir n ticket einfang...es is mir wurscht...wer mir so scheiße kommt wie du es in deinen posts demonstrierst, der wird im gleichen ton/der gleichen art behandelt


----------



## Marzani (11. März 2010)

Gegenbeispiel:

*schnipps* Die Gruppe findet sich in Gun'Drak am unteren Eingang ein,
es kann theoretisch losgehen. Der Schamane skillt auf Heilung um, steht
aber (ohne Wasserschild) nur rum und trinkt nicht. Ich sage nichts, 
schaue nur etwas sparsam (mit meinem Krieger, Tank).
Der Katze wird langweilig, sie pullt die ersten Schlangen. Ich nehme
ihr die Schlangen ab, der Heilschamane hat inzwischen 3/4 seines
Manas regeneriert. Ja, mit Rumstehen, was er auch weiterhin konsequent
tut. Ich bekomme keine Heilung und gehe an den Schlangen zu Boden,
die dann auch wenige Augenblicke später tot sind. Die Katze heilt sich
und belebt mich. Auf die Frage an den Heilschamanen, der zum
Zeitpunkt meines Ablebens volles (!) Mana hatte, warum er nicht einen
einzigen Heilzauber gecastet habe:
"ja nee aus prinzip wen ich umskille un kein mana hab heal ich nich"


----------



## scotti666 (11. März 2010)

Ich habe da auch schon tolle Sachen erlebt als Tank.
Einge Beispiele: Einhunter würfelte mir mal das Herz aus PDC nonhero weg... ohne Kommentar

In Azjol wurde auch mal der Tankgürtel weggerollt. obwohl ich als Tank vorher gesagt habe, dass ich den brauche.

Das ganze könnte ich noch endlos fortsetzen.


Aber was mich am meisten stört, ist, dass ein Tank nicht mitgenommen wird in Raids, nur weil er noch einen 219er Umhang, Schild oder sonstiges Item trägt. Allerdings sehe ichs in AK immer wieder, dass da Leute rumgimpen, die grad mal ne Stunde 80 sind und nen AIL von 140 haben. Aber dick T10 absahnen wollen.

Wenn ich als Tank mit dem Itemlevel und geschätzten 23k Life dort erscheinen würde, würde man mich auslachen. Beim DD heißt es dann, egal, der eine is ja nciht so schlimm...


----------



## Wolfsherz1982 (11. März 2010)

Also irgendwie ist es schon süß wie sich hier die Tanks und DD's gegenseitig zerfleischen. Nur blöd, dass irgendwie fast alle einige wichtige Dinge vergessen.

Kein Tank kann mir erzählen, dass er nur mit einem Heiler eine Hero allein machen kann, mit 2 oder 3 Iniausnahmen vielleicht. In allen anderen Inis ist spätestens beim Endboss Schluss, weil fast alle einen stackenden Debuff oder ähnliches haben und das mehr an Zeit das der Tank brauchen würde einfach nicht vorhanden ist. Von den 3 "neuen" Inis mal ganz zu schweigen. Den Tank, der alleine mit einem Heiler dem Lichking davonrennt will ich sehn...

Genauso dämlich ist die Aussage einiger DD's über Tanks die nichtmal warten bist sie Mana gereggt haben. Ich als DD/Tank/Heal sage "na und"! Was hindert euch daran fertig zu trinken und 5 Sekunden später mit dem Damage machen anzufangen, außer vielleicht eure eigene Damagegeilheit...

Und wenn der Heiler oom ist und der Tank einfach weiter rennt? Sorry, dann isses ein schlechter Heiler. In einer Hero oom zu gehen ist nahezu unmöglich, selbst wenn man gerade 80 geworden ist und Equip farmen will. Und falls es doch passiert, dann darf man auch mal in "nur eine Hero" sein Anregen oder wie das Äquivalent anderer Klassen heissen mag nutzen. Und Manatränke sind auch nicht nur da um einen Inventarplatz zu belegen. Oder einfach mal "Nach der Gruppe kurze Manapause bitte" schreiben. Soll mehr bringen als hinterher rumzuflamen, hab ich mir sagen lassen :-)

Also mal im Ernst: Niemand kann ohne den Anderen! Ein DD ist vielleicht schneller gefunden als ein Tank, aber wenn man einfach mal wieder anfängt als Gruppe zu spielen, statt gegeneinander ist das trotzdem viel entspannter. Auf 2 oder 3 Minuten mehr für eine Ini kommt es bestimmt nicht an, wenn überhaupt. Wenn die Gruppe stimmt (zusammenspielt) ist man nämlich meistens trotzdem schneller durch, als wenn man alle 2-3 Mobgruppen zum flamen anhält oder "nur" einen neuen DD suchen muss. Der ist dann vielleicht in 10 Sekunden da, muss aber trotzdem 2 Minuten durch die Ini zu der Gruppe hinrennen. Genau die 2 Minuten, die es mit dem alten DD und guten Zusammenspiel vielleicht länger gedauert hätte. Aber es wäre Stressfreier gewesen!

Also @alle Tanks/DD/Heal sind doof und brauch man eh nicht Flamer: Überlegt euch nochmal was der Sinn hinter einem Gruppenspiel ist und ob es, wenn es stressfrei verläuft nicht auch mehr Spass machen würde!



In diesem Sinne... have Fun!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (11. März 2010)

Seinen Char für Gold vermieten... Irgendwie frag ich mich grad wie Goldgeil / Epixgeil manche Leute doch sein können ...

/afk auf Toilette --> kotzen gehen 

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (11. März 2010)

Blutzicke schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor der serverübergreifenden Suche mal Respekt vor den tankenden Zunft, aber mittlerweile ist bei mir als DD nur noch pure Verachtung für das Groß der Tanks übrig geblieben... voll allem für die, die meinen, sie hätten Macht über die anderen - vor allem über die in ihren Augen Minderwertigen aka DDs - und hätten allein zu bestimmen, wo's lang geht und ob der frisch 80er auch die 'optionalen' Bosse für seine Marken + Equip legen darf.
> Naja in Zukunft sind ja sämtliche Plattenträger per Skill, Haltung, Präsenz kritimmun und dann werde ich jeden dieser Affentanks einfach gepflegt ignorieren ... geht ja in Hero-Inis als ICC25 equipter DD-DK oder als Vergelterpaladin jetzt eh schon fast überall problemlos. Wenn Blizzard noch die Tankpets z.B. in einem evtl. überarbeiteten Beastmaster-Baum ein bißchen buffen würde, kann man die Spacken, die sich als Tank für Commander halten, einfach rauskicken oder noch schöner: garnicht erst einladen. Mobs einsammeln und Aggro halten können die meisten eh nicht schnell genug und deren Schaden ist auch gammelig, als weg mit diesen unnützen und meist assozial arroganten Pappnasen...
> 
> Habe das jetzt mehrmals mit unterschiedlichen Chars in der daily Randomhero erlebt: Gruppe voll, Ladebildschirm für HdSteine, in der ini angekommen, aber Tank hat schon geleavt. 10 sekunden später ist auch der heiler weg. 3 DDs stehen doof in der Landschaft und wissen nicht was los ist. Ein andermal war eine frisch 80 gewordene Eule in der Gruppe und bat höflich darum, die anderen 2 Bosse auch noch zu machen wegen der Marken. Der Assitank nur: ne keine Zeit, schnell Endboss legen für Frostmarken. ... und weg war er. Mir tat der Druide richtig leid.
> ...




Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich... sonst hast du noch alle Latten am Zaun?

Eine solche Verhaltensweise wird nicht nur von den Tanks an den Tag gelegt. Dasselbe machen auch DD und Heiler, wenn es darum geht die Gruppe Vorzeitig zu verlassen. Denn auch DD und Heiler haben stellenweise keinen Bock auf eine bestimmte Ini oder wollen nicht alle Bosse legen.

Zu Beginn jeder Instanz frage ich immer (sofern es möglich ist Bosse auszulassen), wer was machen will. Normalerweise bevorzuge ich auch immer den kürzesten Weg, aber wenn jemand wirklich alle Bosse legen will und man sich darauf einigen kann, dann bin ich der Letzte, der nein sagt.

Mir ging es sogar selbst so, dass ich für mein Heal-Gear noch ein paar Marken farmen wollte und es mich nach Ahn Kahet verschlagen hat. Als ich dann gesagt habe, dass ich wegen ein paar Marken gerne die komplette Ini machen würde hat dann der Healer geleaved. Also brauchst du den Tanks nicht vorwerfen, dass die nur auf ihren eigenen Fortschritt aus sind und alle anderen Klassen die Mutter Theresa des WoW sind.

Solche Anschuldigungen, und auch Beleidigungen, wie du sie den Tanks an den Kopf wirst, lassen bei mir den Kragen platzen! Und ich könnte meinen Arsch darauf verwetten, dass auch du schon Gruppen geleaved hast, weil du keinen Bock auf die Ini hattest oder nicht alle Bosse machen wolltest. Aber halt... weil man auf einen Tank 15 Minuten warten muss ist er natürlich der Verbrecher im Gegensatz zum DD, für den man sofort einen Ersatz bekommt.

Mit solchen Posts solltest du dich eigentlich selbst disquaslifizieren hier im Forum schreiben und so einen derben Scheiß verzapfen zu dürfen. Wenn du dich als DD von den Tanks so misshandelt fühlst, warum spielst du denn nicht selber einen? Dann hast du das Problem nicht mehr. 

Du glaubst wohl echt, dass man als Tank nur Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen hat und man jedem Spieler alles diktieren darf. Täusch dich da mal nicht mein lieber. Wenn du in einen Raid gehst, werden an die Tanks die höchsten Ansprüche im Vergleich zu den anderen Rollen gestellt. Da darf schon mal der eine oder andere mittelmäßige DD dabei sein. Aber ein Tank muss perfekt sein, sonst hat er die Arschkarte gezogen.

Du solltest dir mal bewusst sein, dass solche Leute, die Tanks wie Dreck behandeln die Tanks zu dem machen was sie sind. Ich hoffe, ich werde niemals mit dir in einer Gruppe spielen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ... dann kann der seine zunge gepflegt an die eine stelle meines körpers legen, an die normalweise nüchtern keine sonne rankommt...



Das nenn ich Poesie... ^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Wolfsherz1982 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie ist es schon süß wie sich hier die Tanks und DD's gegenseitig zerfleischen. Nur blöd, dass irgendwie fast alle einige wichtige Dinge vergessen.
> 
> Kein Tank kann mir erzählen, dass er nur mit einem Heiler eine Hero allein machen kann, mit 2 oder 3 Iniausnahmen vielleicht. In allen anderen Inis ist spätestens beim Endboss Schluss, weil fast alle einen stackenden Debuff oder ähnliches haben und das mehr an Zeit das der Tank brauchen würde einfach nicht vorhanden ist. Von den 3 "neuen" Inis mal ganz zu schweigen. Den Tank, der alleine mit einem Heiler dem Lichking davonrennt will ich sehn...
> 
> ...



... wir haben in wotlk alle heros im alleingang gemacht, bis auf die momentan hdr und occulus und hds wegen tribunal... doch glaubmir es geht locker...

und einige innies hat mein bro auch schon komplett alleine gemacht... also doch es geht dass nur tank u heal ne inni clearen...


----------



## Najsh (11. März 2010)

Blutzicke schrieb:


> zickiges minimi
> /tar tanks
> /spucken



Ich hatte in meiner gesamten Zeit als tank noch nie irgend ein Problem - aber wenn ich
Leute wie dich lese, bin ich wirklich froh dass wir uns nie über den Weg gelaufen sind und 
ich hoffe es bleibt auch dabei.

Bei dir kann ich mir nur zu gut vorstellen, dass du Probleme mit Tanks hast - und wahrscheinlich
mit vielen anderen Spielern auch - denn deine Art und Weise ist unerträglich.

Und üb schonmal weiter tanken - denn wenn ich jemals in einer random einen Spieler
mit einem ähnlichen Namen wie deinem sehe - kannst du sicher sein dass ich geleaved habe,
bevor du überhaupt anfangen hast rumzuheulen.


----------



## Finx (11. März 2010)

Was erlauben Strunz :X

300 gold für einmal ony taken ist ganz schön gaga aber naja.

Und die sache mit mages, erstens sind wir nicht die portalmacher vom diesnst , ich mach eins auf wenn ich einen guten tag habe oder ich mache keins auf, da brauchen manche nicht gleich einen dumm anmachen, wenn ihr kein bock habt auf euren ruhestein cd zu warten habt ihr pech.
Und wenn die mages 3 gold haben wollen ist es so zusagen die strafe dafür das ihr  nicht warten wollt.


----------



## Cydalla (11. März 2010)

Mittlerweile hat ihr euch ja schon auf 32 Seiten ausgetobt und es werden mit Sicherheit noch mehr. Ich denke mal nicht das der TE soeinen Hype erwartet hat.

Wie ihr sicherlich erwartet habt bzw. euch denken könnt, bin ich auch Tank und ich will sogar mal dazusagen nen ziemlich guter. Ich bin gern gesehen in Raids und auch in heros, weil ich immer auf die Grp und Spieler achte. Mittlerweile hab ich dadurch auch einen sehr guten Ruf auf meinem Server und sicherlich hat der ein oder andere auch schonmal meine Grp gejoint.
Aufgeschlossenheit und Überblick sind für einen Tank das A und O! 

Sind alle in der Ini, wird sicherstmal der Heiler angeschaut...wie ist sein Equip, kann ich mehrere Grp pullen oder sollte ich es langsamer angehen lassen? Evtl. whisper ich ihn an, ob es für ihn OK wäre oder ob es chilliger abgehen solle. Meistens bekommt man auch ne nette Antwort...probierts mal.
Dann schau ich mir grob die DD´s an, um mir ungefähr ein Bild zu machen was an dps rüberkommen sollte. 
Ich hab es auch schon erlebt, daß die DD´s unter mir standen im recount, aber das ist noch lange kein Grund die Inni zu verlassen
Kurzer Blick auf´s Heilermana und  buffs, dann ein nettes Go? in den Chat und dann gehts auch schon los.
Zwischendurch wird von mir auch schonmal gefragt wie´s mit reggen oder Mana generell aussieht, ob die Heilung passt usw. Einfach bischen auf die Grp achten.
Da ich mittlerweile in Hero´s sogut wie 0 Schaden fresse (ausser Magie) hat der Heiler bei mir eigentlich wenig zu tun. Schwierig wirds nur dann, wenn ich aufgrund des fehlenden Schadens keine Wut habe und alle Wuterzeugenden Ressourcen auf CD sind. Dann gibts schonmal so Leutchen, die meinen Schaden auf nen Mop machen zu müssen, weil der Tank den ja sowieso zurückspottet. Nur manchmal gehts eben net! 
Für Gold hab ich mich noch nie prostituiert und selbstverständlich mach ich auf Wunsch auch die komplette inni. Ich persönlich brauche die Marken nichtmehr. Ich hab mehr als genug rumfliegen. Aber wenn sie jemand brauchen kann, dann mach ich das möglich, daß er alle Bosse bekommt. Warum auch nicht?!
Was mich nur sehr stört sind Dinge die hier vielfach angesprochen wurden. Ich lass mein Tempo nicht bestimmen von einem DD der hier schnell durchwill. Ich passe mein Tempo der Grp an. Weiterhin bin ich da weder auf der Arbeit, noch auf der Flucht. Ich brauch mich nicht hetzen und will ich auch nicht. Sollten bei mir so Sachen wie ogogog oder Irreführung mit direktem Pull kommen, wird dies entsprechend kommentiert.
Wie hier schon Tausendmal erwähnt...Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe und sicherlich sucht sich jeder Poster hier sein "schärzestes schaf" raus. Aber mal ehrlich Leute... Nicht jeder Italiener hat nen Eiswagen, nicht jeder Türke ne Dönerbude, nicht jeder Deutsche mag Sauerkraut und nicht jeder Pole klaut. Als scheert mal nicht alles über einen Kamm, beruhigt euch wieder und kommt bischen runter.
Letztendlich is das nur ein Spiel, was freude bereiten sollte und zur Entspannung beitragen sollte. Es ist alles Spielgeld und auch nur eine virtuelle Welt, keine echte!


----------



## Paladom (11. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> [...] aber auf meinen dk (der is tank) werde ich nie beleidigt



Komisch, denn das sind so ziemlich die untauglichsten Tanks die ich je sehen durfte. Man nehme zum Beispiel dieses Gespräch:
"Ehm, warum frisst du so heftig Schaden?"
"Was willst du Dödel? Das ist bei nem DK normal!"

Ahja, warum tankt dann sowas? Habe kein Problem damit, wenn DK meinen, sie müssten tanken, dann sollte das aber unter normalen Bedingungen gegenheilbar sein. 

Bitte entschuldigt, ich möchte niemanden an die Karre pissen. Meine Meinung beruht auf persönlichen Erlebnissen. Leider konnte ich Todesritter noch nie ernst nehmen, egal in welcher Rolle. Für mich sind das nur Modeerscheinungen.


----------



## Najsh (11. März 2010)

Cydalla schrieb:


> Wie ihr sicherlich erwartet habt bzw. euch denken könnt, bin ich auch Tank und ich will sogar mal dazusagen nen ziemlich guter.



Ich musst zwar grade kurz schmunzeln - aber du hast absolut Recht mit dem was du sagst.

Bei uns bzw bei mir werden die Leute fair und nett behandelt. Jeder weiss dass die loot-Verteilung
fair verläuft und dass ich (bzw wir - meistens sind ja auch noch einige Gilde Freunde dabei), wissen
was wir tuen und der Raid sei es ony oder icc von vornerein relativ erfolgsversprechend ist.

Und ich nehme auch absichtlich immer wieder zB bei ony oder ak 2-3 wirklich schlecht equipped(e) Leute mit,
weil ich weiss, das so etwas inzwischen leicht zu kompensieren ist und die sich freuen dass sie auch
ihre chance bekommen. 

Wie man in den Wald hineinruft - so schallt es eben auch wieder heraus.


----------



## mudd4 (11. März 2010)

/sign 

hat selber situation hdr hc ich joine rdm und der tank faselt ihr könnt ohne mich eh nix machen ich geh 30 min afk duschen was er wahrscheinlich auch durchzog bin nach 20 min leaved.

diesen selben hab ich dann in pdk25 wiedergesehn blos das er den raidlead im schlachtzug anlabert 200g oda ich leave .... sein equip war anfang icc gs bei 5,5 was in meinen augen zu hoch für solche deppen ist.

najo die igno wird halt länger und der loot ist gestrichen wenn ich raidlead bin nur das ich es ihm nich sage, er kann ja mal ne schellte für sein benehmen bekommen.

ich persönlich spiele aus spass, hocke von 6-16:30 auf arbeit und komm nachhaus um abzuspannen und nich meine zeit mit solchen "gimbs" zu vergeuten.

in letzter zeit heuft es sich in pdk das schlechtere equipte mit den bossen wahrscheinlich durch kenntnisse besser zu rande kommen als welche die nur gear sammeln und auf icc aus sind.

und das schreckt mich ab weiter rdm zu gehn weil sie auch nich sagen das sie die bosse nicht kennen ....


----------



## Regine55 (11. März 2010)

Ich bin Gott
Ich bin Tank
Ich bin einzigartig
Ich bin immer begehrt
Ich bin immer verantwortlich
Ich richte über Leben und Tod
Ich kann machen was ich will
Ich führe
Ich leite
Ich bin Gott
Ich bin Tank

...


----------



## Gerti (11. März 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Ich bin Gott
> [...]
> 
> ...




Gut, dann kann man auf dich verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (11. März 2010)

Paladom schrieb:


> Komisch, denn das sind so ziemlich die untauglichsten Tanks die ich je sehen durfte. (snip)
> 
> Ahja, warum tankt dann sowas? Habe kein Problem damit, wenn DK meinen, sie müssten tanken, dann sollte das aber unter normalen Bedingungen gegenheilbar sein.  (snip)
> 
> Leider konnte ich Todesritter noch nie ernst nehmen, egal in welcher Rolle. Für mich sind das nur Modeerscheinungen.



Die Spieler sind die untauglichsten Tankspieler, die Du getroffen hast, mag sein =)
DK Tanken ist - besonders im Vergleich des Faceroll-Levelns (was ja problemlos geht) - wesentlich anspruchsvoller.
Verstehen die wenigsten. Tankspecs haben (!) die wenigsten. Wer keine Talente in DMG-Reduce investiert, bekommt die vollen Kellen.
Ganz klar.
Wer CDs nicht kennt / nutzt ... naja.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: viele Spieler meinen, sie wären als DK per default imba. 

Ein gut gespielter DK Tank ist gleichwertig, das ist meine feste Überzeugung.
Nur - durch die vielen Kombinationsmöglichkeiten sind viele überfordert - kommt nix bei raus.

Gewöhn Dich an die Mode. Ist eine Charklasse wie jede andre auch.


----------



## Chikara (11. März 2010)

Bin auch selber Tank ... 

ganz ehrlich @ die Tanks wenn ihr beleidigt werden in rnd HC oda so , einfach leaven ... einfach net lange anhören , ist eure gutes Recht das zu tun sonst hätte Blizz diese Möglichkeit net eingebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Thema :
Ich muss gestehen , die Tanks die sich prostituieren und Geld für das nehmen , was Sie eig. gerne machen ... ?? wtf ... schon mal ein healer gehört : " Pro gehealtes Leben bitte 1g" ... ich denke net ... also einfach mal nett sein und Ony zum 4000mal Tanken oder einfach höffllich sagen :"Nein"...


----------



## Deaded (11. März 2010)

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt inzwischen nicht mehr was manche überhaupt wollen.

Sollen alle Tanks ganz kleinmütig jede Laune der DD´s einfach hinnehmen??
Der Heal heilt nicht weil ihm das zu langweilig ist?? Kein Ding . . . Man hat ja nicht umsonst Erste Hilfe geskillt!
Der DD´s Pullt was das zeug hält als ob es kein Morgen geben würde?? Eh kein Ding Massenspott FTW (CD ?? Was ist das??)

Jeder der Leute hier die am rummeckern sind sollte mal ne Ruunde runter kommen!

Nicht alle Tanks sind Arrogant (Und meiner Erfahrung nach ist das nur eine kleine Minderheit die meist auch schnell den spass am Tanken verliert!)
Nicht Alle Healer gelangweilt!
Nicht Alle DD´s sind Aggro spacken!

Die DD´s können nicht ohne Tank!
Die Heiler können nicht ohne Tank!
Und Allerspätestens im RAID kann auch der Tank nicht mehr ohne die anderen!!!!! (Oder versuch mal OCU nur als Tank ... viel spass beim Endboss! Harr harr)
(Und ja die Tanks die Heros alleine machen können, lernen ebstimmt total toll das Gruppenspiel, oder wie man in Extremsituationen reagiert! )
(Mal davon abgesehen das Tanks die sich in Hero´s schon daneben benehmen das mit sicherheit auch im Raid tun. Meist nur 1-2 mal! So ein Ruf ist schneller Ruiniert als man glaubt!)


Es gibt bei allen Rollen schwarze Schafe. Das gibt euch aber nicht das Recht über die anderen zu urteilen oder sie schlecht zu machen!



Vote 4 Mehr Verständniss und Ruhe

Also Vote 4 Clos . . .
Dieser Thread kann zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur noch schlimmer werden!


----------



## Cydalla (11. März 2010)

Es braucht sich keiner in keinem Spiel beleidigen zu lassen. Die Anonymität des Internets oder des Chars berechtigen nicht eine Beleidigung, Ausbeutung oder sonstiges . Nur weil Ihr der Person nicht real gegenübersteht gibt euch das nicht das Recht euch aufzuführen wie ihr wollt. 
Würdet ihr demjenigen gegenüberstehen, den Ihr beleidigen wollt, denke ich das 98% aber mal ganz schnell die Fresse halten würden. Nur hier denkt jeder "ach der kann mir doch nix und auf ein Ticket scheiss ich" 
Wenn ich früher so gewesen wäre wie viele hier im Spiel, dann hätte mein Vater mir die Scheisse aber sowas von ausgeprügelt. 
In der Realität wie im Spiel gilt die Regel: Behandle alle so, wie Du auch behandelt werden willst.  Man kann auch freundlich auf einen "Missstand" hinweisen!
Ansonsten kommt der alte Spruch wieder: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

@ Cydalla

falsch so lautete der spruch früher... heute schreist in den wald und nur müll und schwachsinn kommt zurück...

manchmal hab ich den eindruck dass buffed aus sozialpädagogen besteht und das game selber aus nem kindergarten... es lebe die friendslist und die gilde, sonst hätt ich das game schon längst gegen ne betonwand geworfen... öh account gelöscht...


----------



## Adhira (11. März 2010)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Und ehrlich gesagt haben Tanks einfach die Rare und Vorgezogene Position in einer Gruppe... und nehmen sich halt gerne einmal das ein oder andere Recht heraus. Es ist schon lustig, wenn man sich als Tank anmeldet, und 3 Sekunden später was findet. Spätestens. Und ich finde, dass Tanks - weil sie die anspruchsvollste und schwerste Rolle imho in der Gruppe sind - deswegen auch das erhalten sollten, was ihnen zusteht.



Ein Tank ist nicht wichtiger als ein Heiler oder ein DD, denn jeder für sich alleine kommt in einer Instanz nicht weit. Das ist immer noch ein Multiplayer und in einer Gruppe ist jeder auf den anderen angewiesen. 
Ein guter DD spielt so, das er genug Schaden macht ohne dem Tank dabei die Aggro zu klauen. Denn wenn man als DD die Aggro haben will, dann bekommt man sie auch, wenn man einen ähnlichen Equipstand wie der Tank hat! (So kann man überheblichen eingebildeten Tanks zeigen, das sie nicht mal halb so toll sind wie sie denken). WoW ist immer noch ein Gruppenspiel, in dem jede Rolle wichig ist und nur weil eine Klasse nicht so oft gespielt wird ist sie noch lange nichts besseres. 
Und was man gerne macht ist immer noch Geschmackssache - ich z.B. finde Tank zu spielen wesentlich entspannender als meinen Heiler zu zocken. Ich schätze mal das hängt einfach davon ab was einem mehr liegt.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (11. März 2010)

Adhira schrieb:


> Denn wenn man als DD die Aggro haben will, dann bekommt man sie auch, wenn man einen ähnlichen Equipstand wie der Tank hat! (So kann man überheblichen eingebildeten Tanks zeigen, das sie nicht mal halb so toll sind wie sie denken)



Und der DD liegt dann Tot im dreck, na der hat es dem Tank aber gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psalmensang (11. März 2010)

Also ich bin vielleicht ein wenig oldschool, aber wenn ich DD spiele, wart ich bis der Tank loslegt; 
buffen ist selbstverständlich und ich biete auch manakekse im gruppenchat an. Bei Bedarf eben ein Tischchen. 

Nur: als DD ists mir fast schon egal, ob sich grad mal der Tank oder ein anderer DD daneben benimmt. 
Wenn ich mit meinem Heiler (Schami) unterwegs bin, dann nervts gewaltig, daß weder DDs noch Tank auf meinen Manabalken gucken und "Mana-pause-posts" im Chat konsequent ignoriert werden... und ja, ich poste auch gleich zu Beginn, dass ich hier zum Marken holen drin bin, weil mein Equip noch zu wünschen übrig lässt (3/4 T9). Ist mir mitlerweile 2x passiert, daß Tank und ein DD aufgrund des Postings kommentarlos die Gruppe verlassen haben. 

Selbst zu Classic Zeiten gabs Tankmangel aber was mittlerweile ab geht ....0o 
Erinnert mich an BC Zeiten, da gabs so nen Spruch unter den Heilern auf meinem Server: never join a random group! ...


----------



## Latharíl (11. März 2010)

Finx schrieb:


> Was erlauben Strunz :X
> 
> 300 gold für einmal ony taken ist ganz schön gaga aber naja.
> 
> ...



"ey mach ma portal nach dala"- gestern um halb zwei
er bekam ein portal nach theramore und ich einen zuuufälligen dc xD

un ein dktank frisst im vergleich zum rkeiger oder pala etwas mehr dmg, weil er kein schild zum blocken hat *oh wunder* denn er steht normalerweise mit einer 2h-waffe da oder is ein dw-tank. und ich glaube nicht, dass sich mit ner waffe gut blocken lässt...zumindest hat mein dk damit probleme.
allerdings sind dks dadurch nicht unbedingt die schlechteren tanks, sie müssen nur etwas anders gespielt werden als ein pala oder krieger...ich konnte z.b. mit meim dk nicht-critiummun keine hero gehn, mim pala is des wurscht gewesen- ich habs getestet und fands echt lustig...

das problem mit den dks besteht darin, dass jeder depp einen spielt, aber kaum einen richtig und dann auch noch gut

zitat von nem dk beim leveln: "ich wusste nicht, dass paladine platte tragen können"


----------



## Düstermond (11. März 2010)

Heute hab ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder meinen Tank ausgepackt um ein paar Marken zu farmen.
"olololo, scheller!" schreit der DK und pullt mit Todesgriff während der Heiler "mom, mana" sagt.
Ratet mal, wer am Ende schuld ist, laut Gruppe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anser (11. März 2010)

Ja das Tanken macht spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Initus (11. März 2010)

.... 
Wenn ich mir hier so die Kommentare mancher Tanks durchlese (in meinen Augen sind das arrogante Möchtegerns!) , die auch noch mit stolz geschwellter Brust sagen: "Hier bin ich , bezahl mich , denn ich bin Gott!" würde ich am liebesten ne Ingoreliste haben die mehr als 50 Leute fassen kann.


Ich selbst spiele als Main Mage und hab einen sehr gut equipten Tandruiden.

Die arrogante Masche der Tanks ist allerdings schon länger auffällig. Meist gerät man an 2 Sorten: Entweder diese Leute die scheinbar von irgendwem verfolgt werden und rennen wie die Bekloppten! oder Neulinge. 

Letztere Kategorie ist mir persönlich angenehmer, denn lieber bin ich 10 Minuten länger in einer Instanz, als dass ich das Gefühl hab dauerhetzen zu müssen wie bei erstgenannten Tanks.

Einen Tank zu bezahlen wegen seiner erhöhten Reppkosten oder seinem Buffood?  Ihr kommt scheinbar nicht mehr klar! Buffood nutzt jeder, hat sich auch jeder zu besorgen, das kostet nen DD genauso viel wie nem Tank, es macht  keinen Unterschied ob Stoffie oder Plattenträger. 

Reppkosten? Sorry dann kannst du ja net so prall sein, wenn du vorher weißt, du wirst Dauerwipen!

In meinen Augen sind solche Verhaltensweisen (ich könnte eine lange lange Liste aufführen) ein Armutszeugnis der WOW Gesellschaft. 
Ich freue mich auf den 3.3. Patch, damit endlich Tanks, die einfach leaven weil sie meinen sie seien Könige, auch 30 Minuten n der Pampa hocken dürfen. 

Zum Thema Tank und DD equip. Wenn ich als Main würfeln möchte gehe ich in der ensprechenden Skillung (Beispiel Katze / Bär), natürlich kann man auch Items würfeln die keiner brauch, aber jedesmal als DD bangen zu müssen ob der Tank nun auf das DD Trinket (Bsp Seelenschmiede) würfelt oder nicht, find ich mal daneben.  Liebe Tanks manche DD laufen 30 mal in die Seelenschmiede um ihr Meeletrinket zu bekommen und müssen dann auch noch zuschauen wie der DEFF!!!! Depp ihnen das Ding wegwürfelt! Super seit stolz darauf.....


Alles gesehen , alles Passiert!  Tanks werden nicht immer Dreister, ich finde viele haben schon gar keine Steigerungsmöglichkeit  mehr.


Meinen Hut ziehe ich vor allen tankenden Klassen die solche Allüren noch nicht haben. Macht weiter so, bleibt cool und man wird euch Lieben und Ehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magische Grüße Initus


----------



## ninchu (11. März 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> eigentlich heisst es Rogue... egal...



ahhh shame on me...siehst du, sowas kommt von zuviel daddelei, jetzt schreib ich das auch schon falsch, aber immerhin ist meins kein make-up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (11. März 2010)

Initus schrieb:


> Zum Thema Tank und DD equip. Wenn ich als Main würfeln möchte gehe ich in der ensprechenden Skillung (Beispiel Katze / Bär), natürlich kann man auch Items würfeln die keiner brauch, aber jedesmal als DD bangen zu müssen ob der Tank nun auf das DD Trinket (Bsp Seelenschmiede) würfelt oder nicht, find ich mal daneben.  Liebe Tanks manche DD laufen 30 mal in die Seelenschmiede um ihr Meeletrinket zu bekommen und müssen dann auch noch zuschauen wie der DEFF!!!! Depp ihnen das Ding wegwürfelt! Super seit stolz darauf.....



Aber ich darf als Tank jedesmal darum Bangen das mir ein DD das Tank Gear weg Würfelt? Ich hab aus dem Grund 3 Mal das PDC Trinket nicht bekommen und 2 mal das HdR Schild aber anscheinend ist das ok, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. März 2010)

Devildeath schrieb:


> Also ist das mom ein 23k Tank der aber critimmun ist. Bisher habe ich es aber noch nicht gewagt mich als Tank im Dungeonfinder anzumelden, da ich weiß, dass ich dann nur geflamed werde.



mit 23k bist zu lk beginn vor patchwork gestanden..... die leute sind einfach viel zu verwöhnt. melde dich an, tanke die heroics...wems nicht passt, der soll die gruppe verlassen.


----------



## RedShirt (11. März 2010)

Probiert die Ansage:

"Hallo, ich bin wegen xyz hier. Rollen wir 1st > 2nd oder free for all"?

Ist schwer, ich weiß =) aber wenn man was will, sollte man das auch so sagen.
Wenn es heißt free-for-all, dann rollt auf DD mit - ist ja dann ok.

Ninja-DDs oder Ninja-Tanks sind dieselbe Stufe für mich - ich geh halt mit 1st>2nd als Einstellung rein.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (11. März 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> mit 23k bist zu lk beginn vor patchwork gestanden..... die leute sind einfach viel zu verwöhnt. melde dich an, tanke die heroics...wems nicht passt, der soll die gruppe verlassen.



Richtig, erstens in ein neuer DD und Heiler schnell gefunden und zweitens solltes es überhaupt kein ding sein dich am leben zu erhalten.


----------



## Lari (11. März 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> mit 23k bist zu lk beginn vor patchwork gestanden..... die leute sind einfach viel zu verwöhnt. melde dich an, tanke die heroics...wems nicht passt, der soll die gruppe verlassen.



Ohja, erinner mich an frisch 80 und "wow, der Druide hat 34k Leben buffed"...
Aber ich freu mich schon auf 80, wenn mein Druide als Tank durch de Instanzen läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbst jetzt gehen als Tank seit Level 15, egal zu welcher Zeit, die Instanzen im Nu auf, musste bisher nicht einmal länger als 1 Minute warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> "ey mach ma portal nach dala"- gestern um halb zwei
> er bekam ein portal nach theramore und ich einen zuuufälligen dc xD



^^ huhu latha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wünschte priester könnten au porten, ich würd die alle immer nach darnassus jagen xD...

Bei dem Part mit dem DK kann ich dir nur voll zustimmen... Erst letztens hab ich die ich sagmal "Skillunterschiede" von Dks erlebt...

in einer Rdm-Hero war der eine Palatank mit gs etwa bei 5,5k... ca. 50k life und hat top getankt, also dmg-reduce u so weiter... (hint: ein erfahrener tankheiler merkt halt sofort falls was gezündet wurde, das spürt sich einfach raus).... lief alles prima, war btw hdb... nach ca. 15 min (also kein killerspeedrun) waren wir durch... wie gesagt alles paletti....

3 Rdm-Heros später traf ich erneut auf nen Dk-Tank mit auch ca. 5,5k gs... etwa selbes equip, gleiche skillung wie der letzte und auchnoch gleiche trinkets, also von den cds her müsste (wohlgemerkt) er also das gleiche raushaun... turm, ging los... er pullt den ganzen ersten raum, verliert instant die aggro, die hallodrimöpse rennen wie die kakerlaken wenn man das licht anmacht durch die gegend und nach 15 sek war die gruppe down - wipe. Zweiter versuch: Ich erklär dem Tank nich so übermutig alles zu pullen (per /w), weil dds aggrodeppen sind... Gesagt getan...d.h: grp für grp, max. 2grp auf einmal... also im prinzip wie der erste dk-tank

und da ists mir aufgefallen... der erste dk tank hat ausschliesslich mit schild+erneuerung überlebt... der zweite benötigte das komplette healprogramm (wohlgemerkt: beim ersten tank gabs keine aggroprobleme und beim 2. run mit dem anderen dk-tank dann auch keine aggroprobleme, also keine aggro-störfaktoren)....

fazit: tank &#8800; tank

Gleiches Szenario könnt ich jetzt mit DDs und Heilern fortführen... Wobei ich aber am liebsten die Anregen-Hasser-Dudus liebe xD, die laufen mir ständig übern weg.... damit meine ich dudus die partout mir kein anregen geben wollen weil sie keinen bock haben (das sagen die sogar)^^

Und offen gesagt, aus Erfahrung ist mir eins aufgefallen was die frechheit von Spielern angeht, kann das aber nur aus Sicht v Heiler sagen, weil ich nur Heiler zogg....

- Tendenziell sind die DDs irgendwie immer am unfreundlichsten...
- Unfreundliche Tanks hab ich noch nie gesehen (waren wohl immer zufrieden mit meinem heal)
- Heiler hab ich noch nie begegnet, bin ja ich...

Doch da es 3x soviele dds wie beispiel nen Heal/Tank gibt, gehe ich einfach mal davon aus dass diese auch am meisten unfreundlich sind... Bei denen komm ich mir vor als würden die sich um ne inni/equip streiten wie wölfe um fleisch... und der dps wahn mit rdms ist unter aller sau... ich find einige dds sollten sich mal ihr recount per "/recount hide" verstecken und mal das omen auf die halbe bildfläche haun... weil es kann nicht sein dass ein icc25 equippter dd nem tank die aggro klaut, ich meine erfahrung ist schon die hälfte des games, doch mitdenken ist die andere hälfte...


----------



## buffsplz (11. März 2010)

Der DK-Tank? oO

Schuld hat sowieso IMMER der Tank:
- weil er keine Aggro hält.
- weil er falsch gepullt hat.
- weil er nicht aufs Mana der DDler achtet
- weil er nicht aufs Mana des Heilers achtet
- weil er den Totem-Pull (Upps, stand da noch ein Totem von mir) nicht kompensiert bekommt
- weil er das falsche Target tankt
- weil er zu schnell ist
- weil er zu langsam ist
- weil ...

Leute! Das ist ein MMO. (Das mit dem RPG lass ich mal bescheiden weg)

Eins der M's in MMO steht für Multi-, so wie in Multikulti, Multivitamin oder was weis ich. Es geht darum, das eine Gruppe in der man sich aufeinander einlässt und zugeht. Es geht um zusammenspielen. 
...und nicht um:
- ICH will hier schnell durch
- ICH will nur fix Marken
- ICH will fett DPS machen
- ICH will....
- ICH will....
- ICH will....

Ich les hier nur "ich will..." So mancher sollte sich mal wieder besinnen, worum es bei WoW geht. Und ich geb Euch schonmal den kleinen Tipp: Es ist nicht NUR eppikk Lewt! Wenn ihr allerdings Eur "ich will" Schiene weiterfahren wollt: sucht euch andere "ich will" Spieler und macht eine feste Gruppe, für solche wie Euch sind die RND's (Randoms) nichts, da müsst ihr Euch anpassen, auf die Spielweise anderer eingehen... naa, das ist nichts für Euch. 

Und bei dieser ganzen "Ich will....." Sache da oben, darf man sich in so einer Entwicklung am Ende nicht wundern wenn das steht:

Ich, der Tank, will 200g von jedem von Euch, um Euch zu ertragen.

P.S.: zum Thema der Loot-Sache: ich steh auch drauf, mal richtig grosse Zahlen zu machen. Daher stelle ich mir natürlich auch ein 2nd Gear zusammen. Mal davon ab, dass ich aus den wenigsten Inis etwas brauche, aber ich frage doch immer, ob in PdK z.B. ich auf DD-Zeugs würfeln darf, wenn ich tanke. Meistens (immer) findet sich dann auch ein DD der auf Tank-Zeugs würfeln mag, sich aber nicht traute zu fragen. Am Ende sind wir beide happy und haben bekommen was wir wollten. Einfach mal miteinander reden... MMO und so... 

LG!


----------



## Gerti (11. März 2010)

@buffsplz

Schuld hat sowieso IMMER der Tank:
- weil er keine Aggro hält.---> Ja, insofern der Equipstand von DD und Tank gleich ist. 
- weil er falsch gepullt hat.---> Ja.
- weil er nicht aufs Mana der DDler achtet---> Ja.
- weil er nicht aufs Mana des Heilers achtet--> Ja
- weil er den Totem-Pull (Upps, stand da noch ein Totem von mir) nicht kompensiert bekommt--> Hier kann ich dir nicht zusimmen
- weil er das falsche Target tankt---> Ja.
- weil er zu schnell ist---> Ja.
- weil er zu langsam ist---->Ja.
- weil ...

Hast doch in vielen Punkten recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> @buffsplz
> 
> Schuld hat sowieso IMMER der Tank:
> - weil er keine Aggro hält.---> Ja, insofern der Equipstand von DD und Tank gleich ist.
> ...



gut hier das gleiche mit ner anderen klasse:

-weil er vergessen hat zu heilen
-weil er sich selber anstatt dem tank gdb draufhaut
-weil er ein member verrecken lässt
-weil der himmel blau strahlt
-weil der schnee fällt...
...

das sind einfach irgendwelche szenarien (patchwork), mehr nicht... keine aussage und kein argument... ich könnte das bei allen klassen/skillungen machen... theoretisch schon wegen einem falschen sockel...

Edit: mir au grad aufgefallen... hab noch nie blauen himmel mit schneefall gesehen^^... mei dann isser halt bewölkt hehe


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (11. März 2010)

Initus schrieb:


> Reppkosten? Sorry dann kannst du ja net so prall sein, wenn du vorher weißt, du wirst Dauerwipen!




Ein Tank farmt sich ja nicht nur Repkosten, dadurch, dass er stirbt. Ein Tank steht nun mal an forderster Front und bekommt pausenlos eine auf den Sack gehauen. Alleine dadurch nimmt die Rüstung schon schaden. Und da Platterüstung nun mal recht wertvoll ist kommen alleine durch einen Hero Run, ohne dass man stirbt schon ein Repkosten-Betrag von ein paar Gold zusammen.

Ok... für mich persönlich sind das auch Peanuts aber es gibt nun mal auch Erbsenzähler. Und wenn Leute viele Inis am Tag machen, farmt man sich halt auch so einen gewissen Betrag an Repkosten zusammen.

Ich will das hiermit keinesfalls rechtfertigen, dass Tanks sich bezahlen lassen, aber du stellst das so dar, als ob Tanks genau die gleichen Unkosten haben wie z.B. die DD und die Heiler. Das ist aber nicht so.

Und solche hochnäsigen Tanks, wie du sie beschreibst, die im Eiltempo durch die Instanzen hasten, von dieser Sorte kenne ich bei den DD mehr als genug. Da will man mal warten, weil ein DD zu Beginn der Ini auf Heal umspeccen musste und dann etwas trinken will, da kann es dann den DD net schnell genug gehen und sie pullen.

Sorry... aber du stellst dich hier als scheinheilig dar und pauschalisierst so dermaßen, das einem davon als Tank echt schlecht wird. Mit einem solchen Umgangston wundert ihr euch dann, dass die Tanks so drauf sind, wie ihr das schildert? Also... wenn ich Leute von solchem Kaliber wie dir in der Gruppe hätte, dann würde ich mir das auch nicht gefallen lassen und dann mal ordentlich Kontra geben.


----------



## GarfieldX (11. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> @buffsplz
> 
> Schuld hat sowieso IMMER der Tank:
> ...
> ...



Geht nicht - Das Target, dass ich als Tank im Ziel habe, ist DAS Target für die DDs - Der Tank KANN kein "falsches" Target tanken... nur DDs können auf das falsche kloppen.
Frag ich in Rnd Gruppen immer wieder, ob es ein innerer Zwang bei DDs ist, ein anderes Target als meins zu kloppen.

cu Garfield"btw.:AuchTargetszumarkierenhindertDDsnichtdaranwasandereszuhauen..."X


----------



## Natar (11. März 2010)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> Geht nicht - Das Target, dass ich als Tank im Ziel habe, ist DAS Target für die DDs - Der Tank KANN kein "falsches" Target tanken... nur DDs können auf das falsche kloppen.
> Frag ich in Rnd Gruppen immer wieder, ob es ein innerer Zwang bei DDs ist, ein anderes Target als meins zu kloppen.
> 
> cu Garfield"btw.:AuchTargetszumarkierenhindertDDsnichtdaranwasandereszuhauen..."X



ja ihr tanks macht euch das leben auch unnötig schwer

in heros ist es als dd kein problem, sich ein ziel rauszupicken, bevor das bei mir angekommen ist, küsst es den boden. dennoch sehe ich immer wieder tanks, welche ninja-taunten und sich anschliessend beschweren


----------



## Ayuran (11. März 2010)

Adhira schrieb:


> Denn wenn man als DD die Aggro haben will, dann bekommt man sie auch, wenn man einen ähnlichen Equipstand wie der Tank hat! (So kann man überheblichen eingebildeten Tanks zeigen, das sie nicht mal halb so toll sind wie sie denken)



kannst ja gerne ma versuchen nem tank mit gleichen eq die aggro zu klauen. Das klappt eig auch nur bei 5mobs + und wenn mans wirklich drauf anlegt ansonsten sollte jeder tank das getankt kriegen...


----------



## Ayuran (11. März 2010)

Adhira schrieb:


> Denn wenn man als DD die Aggro haben will, dann bekommt man sie auch, wenn man einen ähnlichen Equipstand wie der Tank hat! (So kann man überheblichen eingebildeten Tanks zeigen, das sie nicht mal halb so toll sind wie sie denken)


 kannste gerne versuchen wirst du aber nur bei mobgruppen ab 5+ machen und wenn dus wirklich drauf anlegst ansonsten wirst dir die zähne ausbeissen wenn der tank gleiches eq hat wie du und auch spielen kann!


----------



## Ayuran (11. März 2010)

Adhira schrieb:


> Ein Tank ist nicht wichtiger als ein Heiler oder ein DD, denn jeder für sich alleine kommt in einer Instanz nicht weit. Das ist immer noch ein Multiplayer und in einer Gruppe ist jeder auf den anderen angewiesen.
> Ein guter DD spielt so, das er genug Schaden macht ohne dem Tank dabei die Aggro zu klauen. Denn wenn man als DD die Aggro haben will, dann bekommt man sie auch, wenn man einen ähnlichen Equipstand wie der Tank hat! (So kann man überheblichen eingebildeten Tanks zeigen, das sie nicht mal halb so toll sind wie sie denken). WoW ist immer noch ein Gruppenspiel, in dem jede Rolle wichig ist und nur weil eine Klasse nicht so oft gespielt wird ist sie noch lange nichts besseres.
> Und was man gerne macht ist immer noch Geschmackssache - ich z.B. finde Tank zu spielen wesentlich entspannender als meinen Heiler zu zocken. Ich schätze mal das hängt einfach davon ab was einem mehr liegt.


----------



## fützo (11. März 2010)

Trolle drehen durch


----------



## RedShirt (11. März 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> ja ihr tanks macht euch das leben auch unnötig schwer
> 
> in heros ist es als dd kein problem, sich ein ziel rauszupicken, bevor das bei mir angekommen ist, küsst es den boden. dennoch sehe ich immer wieder tanks, welche ninja-taunten und sich anschliessend beschweren



Mit der Argumentation... 5 DDs für ne Ini noch nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst nix.
Weil der Boss hat ja 5 solcher DDs, d.h. er kommt nichtmal zu ner ersten Attacke, nach der Gedankenlinie.

Ein Tank "tauntet ninja"? ... ich glaub langsam wirklich, es pfeift aus den letzten Löchern.
(ohne Worte)


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (11. März 2010)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> Geht nicht - Das Target, dass ich als Tank im Ziel habe, ist DAS Target für die DDs - Der Tank KANN kein "falsches" Target tanken... nur DDs können auf das falsche kloppen.



Ziemlicher Unsinn! Es gibt nunmal Mobgruppen bei denen es notwendig oder zumindest leichter ist, wenn gewisse Mobs zuerst sterben. Wenn der Tank da aber lieber einen anderen als Hauptziel nimmt, so tankt er den falschen Mob.

Das bezieht sich vorallem auf Mobs, die AoE-Schaden machen oder Heilen können.


----------



## Kev_S (11. März 2010)

Cpt.Spaulding schrieb:


> Ziemlicher Unsinn! Es gibt nunmal Mobgruppen bei denen es notwendig oder zumindest leichter ist, wenn gewisse Mobs zuerst sterben. Wenn der Tank da aber lieber einen anderen als Hauptziel nimmt, so tankt er den falschen Mob.
> 
> Das bezieht sich vorallem auf Mobs, die AoE-Schaden machen oder Heilen können.



Totenkopf und andere Marks ftw !! XD 

Ich als Tank schau immer das ich bei kritischen gruppen (Ahnkahet mit Zauberwerfern) immer ein Mark setze, das die Viecher zuerst sterben ... So mancher DD scheint ansonsten keinen Unterschied zwischen einer lvl 5spinne und ner lvl 80 elite Spinne zu machen O.o hauptsache das erste weggenatzt was da ist und so entsteht agro verlust ... durch hinrloses draufgeballer


----------



## Klehriker (11. März 2010)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> Geht nicht - Das Target, dass ich als Tank im Ziel habe, ist DAS Target für die DDs - Der Tank KANN kein "falsches" Target tanken... nur DDs können auf das falsche kloppen.
> Frag ich in Rnd Gruppen immer wieder, ob es ein innerer Zwang bei DDs ist, ein anderes Target als meins zu kloppen.
> 
> cu Garfield"btw.:AuchTargetszumarkierenhindertDDsnichtdaranwasandereszuhauen..."X



Oh ja, das habe ich auch schon oft genug erlebt... meine Lieblingsstelle in Grube von Saron, der Aufgang...

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch nicht besonders lange tanke... aber das war echt frustrierend. Ich markiere, stelle ne Prio-Liste auf und bitte darum mich antanken zu lassen, weil das viele Mobs sind die ich mir erstmal zusammensammeln muss um Aggro aufzubauen...

Ich tanke also an und bevor ich überhaupt alle zusammen habe sammelt der erste DD Aggro von einem der Magier (durch Schaden natürlich). Abspotten versucht... klappte. Habe nun Aggro von allen Mobs und prügel nach Prio-Liste mit der Hoffnung, meine DDs werden das auch tun.
Denkste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diesmal hat er sich einen Nahkämpfer rausgepflückt, meine Spottfähigkeit hat noch CD ich versuch es durch andere Fähigkeiten... erfolglos der Nahkämpfer läuft zum DD und haut ihn um, und weil der Heiler gleich daneben steht, ihn gleich als nächstes --> Wipe

Nächster Versuch verlief genau gleich

3.Versuch: ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es diesmal klappt, lauf in die Mob-Gruppe, hab Aggro... Heiler verlässt kommentarlos die Gruppe o.O
ich verreck DDs verlassen auch die Gruppe.

Waren ca.65g Reppkosten über die ich mich niemals beschweren würde, aber so ein Verhalten der Gruppenmitglieder finde ich asozial.

BTT: Wegen solcher Situationen kann ich Tanks verstehen, wenn sie sich bezahlen lassen oder aber sich anderweitig wie ..schlöcher verhalten. Ich bin nicht die Art von Mensch, die das macht, aber ich kann es zumindest nachvollziehen.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (11. März 2010)

Ja, markieren macht das um einiges einfacher, da haste recht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bezieht sich natürlich auch nicht nur auf Tanx. DDs, die nicht wissen, wen sie zuerst töten sollten (z.B. auch durch Focusdmg statt Bomben), sind genauso schlecht!

Sieht man vorallem in HDR immer schön, wer nix drauf hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (11. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Mit der Argumentation... 5 DDs für ne Ini noch nötig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jip

gewisse tanks haben sich so auf die "Die DD's sind alles tunnelblick-aggrozieher-nix-könner, ich hab hier das sagen"-Linie festgefahren, dass sie nicht mehr bedenken, dass sie eigentlich das ganze ganz locker betrachten können


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Ich finds eigentlich voll witzig dass hier immer das extrem zum normalfall wird... quasi die ausnahme die regel, lol

macht euch doch n macro à la :" Hiho miteinander, Tank und Heal sind Anführer, wer ein Problem damit hat, darf jetzt gehen." das klickt ihr dann am anfang der inni und fertig...


----------



## GarfieldX (11. März 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> jip
> 
> gewisse tanks haben sich so auf die "Die DD's sind alles tunnelblick-aggrozieher-nix-könner, ich hab hier das sagen"-Linie festgefahren, dass sie nicht mehr bedenken, dass sie eigentlich das ganze ganz locker betrachten können



Nein.

Der mob rennt zu dir = ist nicht in meinem AE Bereich = ich habe an dem Mob keine Aggro = Solltest du den Mob trotz IMBARoxxorEquip NICHT umklatschen sonder er dich hat der Heal aggro = ...

Prinzip des Tanks nicht verstanden.

cu GarfieldX


----------



## Klehriker (11. März 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> jip
> 
> gewisse tanks haben sich so auf die "Die DD's sind alles tunnelblick-aggrozieher-nix-könner, ich hab hier das sagen"-Linie festgefahren, dass sie nicht mehr bedenken, dass sie eigentlich das ganze ganz locker betrachten können




Ganz im Gegenteil eigentlich.... ich persönlich sehe es als Herausforderungen auch in solchen Situationen Herr der Lage zu bleiben, nach allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln. Aber es gibt nunmal Ausnahmen, wenn ein DD mit (tut mir leid) GS 5,5+k mir als Tank GS 4,3k die Aggro klaut, habe ich kaum eine Chance, ohne mich völlig umzuorientieren, die Aggro wiederzuerlangen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Eigentlich sollte der Tank nicht darauf achten müssen die aggro zu haben, sondern die DDs dass sie sie nicht haben... weil in heroinnies aggroloose definitiv nicht schuld von gut equippten tanks ist... im vergleich zu anfang wotlk (also anfang: naxx) ist das tanken deutlich einfacher geworden...

ich sagmal in 90% der fälle ist nicht der tank am aggroverlust schuld, sondern die dds.... das ist fakt

Die Regel is ja nich schwer: der der aggro hat, hat sie auch verursacht....


----------



## 666Anubis666 (11. März 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Ich werd als Tank oftmals angemacht deswegen geh ich nimmer random den Stress muss ich mir nicht antun wenn man den Heiler nur kurz Mana reggen lassen will schreit der direkt um: "ICH BRAUCH KEIN MANA TANK JETZT!"...
> Genau das selbe bei den DD's
> 
> Und wenn man denn schnell ist jammern die rum und die Heiler meckern das man doch langsamer machen soll
> Also kA wenn ich mir sowas anhören will die ständigen Stimmungsschwankungen heirate und schwängere ich meine Freundin und warte ein paar Wochen


Schau aufs Mana xD 
Ich meine mein Pala hat iwas um die 30k mana und in ner hero geht das nicht aus.
Abgesehen davon gibt es auch Leute die wollen gerne mehr schaffen an nem Tag, und 2min länger ne hero weil der Tank nicht vorran macht summieren sich leider.


----------



## Natar (11. März 2010)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> Solltest du den Mob trotz IMBARoxxorEquip NICHT umklatschen sonder er dich hat der Heal aggro


ausgeschlossen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn es doch passiert, ist der Zeitpunkt für einen CC/ein kurzes umschwenken eines dd-partymitglieds auch nicht unnütz



> Prinzip des Tanks nicht verstanden.



ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, lange genug getankt danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

34 seiten beschwerdebeiträge von tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als tank ist es doch kein problem, die daily schnell mit bekannten zu machen, welche deine persönlichen vorlieben kennt

ein Tank will grad volle druf und will möglichst beschäftigt werden, ein anderer tank möchte zuerst gerne alles in aller ruhe antanken
es gibt verschiedene typen von tanks, und ein dd hat sich jenen anzupassen

aber nur gleich in einer gruppe anzukommen, loszulegen, und sobald die aktion eines dds nicht ins hemd passt gleich auf beleidigte leberwurst zu machen, nä


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Schau aufs Mana xD
> Ich meine mein Pala hat iwas um die 30k mana und in ner hero geht das nicht aus.
> Abgesehen davon gibt es auch Leute die wollen gerne mehr schaffen an nem Tag, und 2min länger ne hero weil der Tank nicht vorran macht summieren sich leider.



vergiss es... für sowas wirst hier kein verständnis finden... ich seh das genauso


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. März 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Schau aufs Mana xD
> Ich meine mein Pala hat iwas um die 30k mana und in ner hero geht das nicht aus.
> Abgesehen davon gibt es auch Leute die wollen gerne mehr schaffen an nem Tag, und 2min länger ne hero weil der Tank nicht vorran macht summieren sich leider.



sorry. aber: ... LOL!

Alter Schwede, 2 Minuten mehr pro ini, das sind bei 30 Inis schon ne ganze Stunde. Und Ruck-Zuck wenn du nicht arg aufpasst biste mit mal eben 260-tausend Ini Runs ein ganzes verf..cktes Jahr deines Lebens los. Weh. Und das gibt dir keiner wieder. Never. Never ever. Also weg mit den Kackboontanks, alles was nicht imbaroxxor6000GSuberTank ist soll sterben gehen


----------



## Udalrich (11. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> @buffsplz
> 
> Schuld hat sowieso IMMER der Tank:
> - weil er keine Aggro hält.---> Ja, insofern der Equipstand von DD und Tank gleich ist.
> ...



Nur mal so als Wink: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie

(Und behaupte nicht, DEIN Post sei AUCH ironisch gemeint gewesen; der Totem-Kommentar hat dich entlarvt...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Udalrich schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Wink: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie
> 
> (Und behaupte nicht, DEIN Post sei AUCH ironisch gemeint gewesen; der Totem-Kommentar hat dich entlarvt...



lol du buffed-stasi xD....


----------



## shade69 (11. März 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> dann lass es kein mage sein sondern ein vz der 10 g dafür verlangt das man zu ihm kommt, ihm die mats ins fenster legt und er dann mit großer mühe die richtige verz. raussuchen muss und auf das item klicken muss!



Selten so dummes geschwaetz gehoert. 

Ein mageportal kostet 20s. Nicht Viel aber wenn der sich schon die zeit nimmt dir n portal zu machen solltest ihm wenigstens seine ausgaben ersetzen. Sind nur 20s aber das gehoert sich oder???

Weist du was Verzubern kostet? Ich hab insgesamt mit allen rezepten, skillen und co weit mehr als 10k gold investiert und dann sollen 10g tg zu viel sein? das is eine quest? Das ist doch laecherlich. Ich verzauber inzwischen nur noch freunden (und da kostenlos) weil ich kein bock auf so ein scheiss geschwaetz hab. Ich sei gierig weil ich fuer ne vz 10g will? Jeder geschliffene stein bringt mehr im ah.  Alchis koennen taeglich transen und bekommen so 100g tg/tag. Von sammelberufen will ich garnich anfangen ...!!!!


----------



## schmetti (11. März 2010)

Da ein Allgemeiner TANK Mangel herrscht, meinen die Gnädigen TANKs das sie die Allmächtigen sind.
Aber leider haben se ja beinahe recht damit.

War ich Dienstag in Ulduar wegen Weekly, schnapp mir einen Chopper und Denk hurra heute hast du den mal^^ , ihre könnt es euch Denken "Pustekuchen" kommt ein TANK und sagt entweder ich kann den Chopper nehmen oder ihr könnt euch nen anderen Tank suchen.
Ende vom Lied ich geh aus dem Chopper weil ich nicht wollte das der Raid nicht unnötig warten muß.

Und ja ich finde TANKS auch Unhöflich, Egoistisch und teilweise Unverschämt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

shade69 schrieb:


> Selten so dummes geschwaetz gehoert.
> 
> Ein mageportal kostet 20s. Nicht Viel aber wenn der sich schon die zeit nimmt dir n portal zu machen solltest ihm wenigstens seine ausgaben ersetzen. Sind nur 20s aber das gehoert sich oder???
> 
> Weist du was Verzubern kostet? Ich hab insgesamt mit allen rezepten, skillen und co weit mehr als 10k gold investiert und dann sollen 10g tg zu viel sein? das is eine quest? Das ist doch laecherlich. Ich verzauber inzwischen nur noch freunden (und da kostenlos) weil ich kein bock auf so ein scheiss geschwaetz hab. Ich sei gierig weil ich fuer ne vz 10g will? Jeder geschliffene stein bringt mehr im ah. Alchis koennen taeglich transen und bekommen so 100g tg/tag. Von sammelberufen will ich garnich anfangen ...!!!!



Lol allein ein grosser priesterbuff kostet schon 20s... x3 = 80s pro durchbuffen.... ergo 1x wipen = 1g60s das der priester zahlt... also sorry n mage bekommt für seine dienste nix weiter als ne aufmerksamkeit von 3g und mehr nicht... und btw... mages die keine tische machen in innies, die bekommen auch keine buffs von mir^^


----------



## dragonfire1803 (11. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Tank nicht darauf achten müssen die aggro zu haben, sondern die DDs dass sie sie nicht haben... weil in heroinnies aggroloose definitiv nicht schuld von gut equippten tanks ist... im vergleich zu anfang wotlk (also anfang: naxx) ist das tanken deutlich einfacher geworden...
> 
> ich sagmal in 90% der fälle ist nicht der tank am aggroverlust schuld, sondern die dds.... das ist fakt
> 
> Die Regel is ja nich schwer: der der aggro hat, hat sie auch verursacht....


Hatte es jetzt gerade wieder. mein Schutz-Krieger-Twink mit einem gs von 4,6k tankt in vf. ein retri mit gs 5,5k ist dabei.
Der mob erscheint und bevor ich ein schildschlag ansetzen kann haut der pala drauf. Donnerknall hat gerade mal so gereicht um die an mich zu binden und schon kommt der mit Pala an mit Flügelchen und göttlicher sturm. Sry aber bei einem solchen gs-unterschied und diese Antanklass-Phase (0,1 sek oder so) kann ich als Krieger nie und nimmer die aggro halten. Zur Belohnung wird man auch noch geflamed weil ich zu blöd sei um aggro-aufzubauen.
Verwundert es wen wenn dann niemand tanken will? Und diesen ständige ogog ist nervtötend. Ich schaffe gerade noch zu looten bis der nächste pullt oder mich anschnauzt. Das kann doch nicht normal sein. Das ist ein Spiel und keine Hetzjagd.


----------



## Siilverberg (11. März 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> sorry. aber: ... LOL!
> 
> Alter Schwede, 2 Minuten mehr pro ini, das sind bei 30 Inis schon ne ganze Stunde. Und Ruck-Zuck wenn du nicht arg aufpasst biste mit mal eben 260-tausend Ini Runs ein ganzes verf..cktes Jahr deines Lebens los. Weh. Und das gibt dir keiner wieder. Never. Never ever. Also weg mit den Kackboontanks, alles was nicht imbaroxxor6000GSuberTank ist soll sterben gehen





Ja sowas von den egal was ist der Tank ist immer schuld, auch wenn ich vor lachen nen Krampf bekomme   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (11. März 2010)

Das ich mit 18k hp Heros getankt habe und es klappte wunderbar, wird hier bestimmt nicht so gerne gelesen. ^^

Gut ab und an musste man mal seine CDs verwenden, da es sonst recht knapp geworden wäre, aber ansonsten kein Problem. (Nein es handelte sich nicht um ICC 5er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Selbst damals hat schon fast jeder geschrien: " Unter 22k geht überhaupt nicht. BoUhoUhhh!"


Wenn ich mal 45k HP habe, warum sollte ich noch Heros gehen?

Zum Spass? Ich nehme mal die Poster dieses Threads als repräsentative Stichprobe. Im Erwartungswert wird nicht viel Spass bei rauskommen, könnte man bei den Posts einiger spekulieren. 

Also müsst ihr schön zahlen, wenn ihr Porsche fahren wollt. Sonst darfs vielleicht auch ein Mittelklassewagen sein. 

Überhaupt sollte man sich über jede Mitfahrgelegenheit freuen, wenn man wie so viele hier, im Regen wartend am Wegesrand steht. 

Seid also ein bisschen netter zu einander, dann ist es auch nicht so schlimm wenn man es mal 3 min länger miteinander aushalten muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vielleicht, ja vielleicht, stellt sich der ein oder andere sogar als nett heraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"No Fun, 
Just Loot
Nike"


----------



## biene maya (11. März 2010)

Früher war alles besser,da hatte man als Tank schließlich die Krone und konnte so die Leute entfernen.
Aber was soll´s dafür findet man jetzt instant


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne Gruppe.


----------



## Klehriker (11. März 2010)

biene schrieb:


> Früher war alles besser,da hatte man als Tank schließlich die Krone und konnte so die Leute entfernen.
> Aber was soll´s dafür findet man jetzt instant
> 
> 
> ...




Ob früher alles besser war, kann ich nicht beurteilen, bin kein WoW-Spieler der ersten Stunde, aber es war ja füher immer alles besser...

Das mit dem Instant-Invite mit dem DungeonFinder als Tank war dann auch der springende Punkt, als 2nd-Skillung Tank und nicht Heal zu werden, da mir die Wartezeit als Retri irgendwann auf den Geist ging...
Und bevor jetzt irgendwelche blöden Kommentare kommen: Ich setze mich mit meiner Klasse auseinander und tanke mit meinem Tank-Equip und natürlich nicht als Retri...


----------



## Latharíl (11. März 2010)

*da ich heut ersatzdjango bin im raid und ich eben einen hurrainirun hinter mir hab->finger knacken lässt*

als priester haste was es buffen angeht wesentlich höhere ausgaben als son guffelmage oder sons blaaaadruide...der pala is der einzige, ders nachvollziehen kann- aber nicht muss
wenn mir einer dumm kommt, warum er nur single gebufft wird, wenn er als einziger stirbt un des voll assi sei un bla un sülz...muhahaha..da such ich sogar extra für ihn die kleinen buffs raus..die GANZ kleinen...

dann kriegt er zwar den 1h-buff, aber eben den von lvl 60 oder 70- is mir dann wurscht

ich hab nen ench un ne juwe auf meim jetzigen server..keinen sammelberuf...wenn mir da einer kommt "lol, tg..du bist juwe, du machst eh gold" dann denk ich mir meinen teil...beim juwe is es nich sooo wild..beim ench allerdings reagier ich pissig...bevor dieses entzauberngedönsscheiß in inis gab, hab ich an die 20k zum skillen investiert und in die rezepte..ich kann bis auf die aus ulduar alle..*stolz is* 
ich ench auch mittlerweile nur noch für gilde und freunde...alles andre is nich mehr...am besten sin die, die einen wegen alten enchmats anschnorren, man möge die ihnen doch schenken, weil man sonst ein assoziales ausgangsloch sei...->welcome to igno sag ich da bloß

wenn ein dd meint, er müsse immer auf das ziel einprügeln, dass nicht mein target is...tjaaaa dann darf er den boden knutschen. ich kenn da nichts. ich hab vorhin auch den hunter mit 100g bestochen, dem ständig in die mobgruppe reinchargenden krieger die irreführung zu geben...danach hat er sich benommen, wie sich ein dd zu benehmen hat->er hat gewartet bis der tank am mob war

das tanks sich so viel erlauben liegt daran, und ich wiederhol mich gern, sie den stemepl "arschloch vom dienst" aufgedrückt bekommen haben und sich irgendwann dachten "okay, ich werd wie eines behandelt, dann benehm ich mich ma so"

*tief ausatmet und wuteimer auspackt- vorsichtshalber*


----------



## blindhai (12. März 2010)

Cpt.Spaulding schrieb:


> Ziemlicher Unsinn! Es gibt nunmal Mobgruppen bei denen es notwendig oder zumindest leichter ist, wenn gewisse Mobs zuerst sterben. Wenn der Tank da aber lieber einen anderen als Hauptziel nimmt, so tankt er den falschen Mob.
> 
> Das bezieht sich vorallem auf Mobs, die AoE-Schaden machen oder Heilen können.



Die Sache ist ganz einfach, wenn du ein anderes Ziel als das des Tanks beackerst und du dann Aggro ziehst, dann musst DU auch sehen wie DU damit zurechtkommst. Es ist deine freie Entscheidung auf ein anderes Ziel zu gehen aber dann sieh auch zu wie du damit fertig wirst. Beispiel HDR...da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten die zu tanken. Es gibt dort Heiler, Schurke, Krieger, Jäger, Magier. Nun gibt es Leute die zuerst den Heiler machen...die anderen machen erst den Schurken und unterbrechen den Heiler einfach. Aber das klappte bei mir in Randomgruppen noch NIE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn der Schurke dich dann stunnt und du dann richtig aus Maul von den anderen bekommst, dann muss der Heiler eben auf zack sein. Ich persönlich ziehe die Taktik mit dem Schurken zuerst vor! Als Druidentank geht der mir richtig auf den Sack mit dem Stun. Als Krieger kannst den wenigstens noch CCen mit Schockwelle, ESchalg und Entwaffnen.

Das Problem ist halt, wenn mehrere Leute da verschiedene Vorgehensweisen haben und sich dann nen DD das Recht herausnimmt ein nicht markiertes Ziel zu beackern, dann gibt es bei mir keinen Spot mehr...Aggro ziehen generell kann ja mal vorkommen aber ich sehe ganz genau wenn da einer meint es besser zu wissen.


----------



## Tankbûchse (12. März 2010)

Wenn ein Tank vorher fragt ob er auf DD Zeug würfeln darf ist das doch ok; besser als wenn er es einfach so macht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andersrum wurde mir von so einem bevotzten DK mal ein Tankschwert weggewürfelt, der als DD in der Gruppe war; dieser hatte nicht nachgefragt.... So What; ist nur ein Spiel... Darf man alles nicht so ernst nehmen...


----------



## Martok (12. März 2010)

mein twink warri- tank hat andere probleme, mir liefen bis vor ein paar tagen die heiler immer weg.

na gut bei 27k leben
und 470 def wertung 
kann ich das verstehen.

die ersten beiden leaven ohne worte instant die grp (meist mains mit fast 30k mana usw.)


aber warum dann meist erst der 3. heiler (auch twink mit nur 22k mana usw.) , mich dann perfekt ausheilt, und es zu keinem wipe kommt versteh ich net....
grad mit 30k mana ist es doch evtl. interssanter nen 25k tank zu heilen, als so nen 60k raid bär?


----------



## Evereve (12. März 2010)

Ich tanke seit ich zu Release mit Wow angefangen hab. Bin nach wie vor Tank aus Leidenschaft und verhalte mich seit Classic gleich, auch wenn sich die community sehr verändert hat. 

Wenn ich in eine Randominstanz zum Tanken mitgeh, verlang ich dafür kein Geld. Warum sollte ich? Verlangen Heiler Geld fürs Heilen, DDler fürs Schadenausteilen? Nur weil Randomtanks rarer sind als DDler und Heiler, muss man das ja nicht gleich asozial ausnützen. 
Spielen Leute nicht anständig und machen mir unnötig das Leben schwer, weis ich sie darauf hin und verlass die Gruppe erst dann, wenn sie das ignorieren und mich weiternerven. Aber kommentarlos gleich ne Gruppe verlassen nur weil mal  ein DD Aggro zieht, wie ich es im Randombrowser schon oft erlebt hab, ist mir etwas zu übertrieben. 
Auf Tankgear würfel ich natürlich Bedarf. Droppt Offgear und ich hab Vergelter, DKs oder Offkrieger in der Gruppe, warte ich auf deren Wurf ab. Machen sie Gear, würfel ich Bedarf wenn ich es brauchen kann und tipp ein "second" in den Chat. Brauchen sie es, lass ich die Finger davon weg. 
Und warum mach ich das? Weil ich möchte, dass es mir genauso geht. Wie oft hab ich mich schon über Offkrieger aufgeregt, die sich zwar weigerten einen Trashmob zu tanken, mir dann aber Defitems wegrollten. Für mich ist Wow auch in der heutigen Zeit noch ein "Miteinanderspielen" und keni "Gegeneinanderspielen" wenns um PVE geht. Fakt ist, als Tank braucht man meist ein etwas dickeres Fell und muss sich auch nicht alles gefallen lassen, aber deshalb gleich zum Assi werden muss man auch nicht. 

Man kann mich nun naiv, doof oder sonst was nennen, aber mir verbietet es einfach meine eigene Einstellung, mich ingame wie ein Assi aufzuführen, Leuten ihren Erstbedarf wegzuwürfeln, mich für Tankleistung zu prostituieren oder sonst was zu machen.


----------



## Tomratz (12. März 2010)

Ist vielleicht ein bisschen off Topic aber evtl. sollte mal jeder ein bisschen nachdenken, woher dieses
"Elitedenken" von einigen (ich betone einigen) Tanks kommt.

Jeder jammert rum dass es zu wenig Tanks geht, wenn man dann aber versucht, sich nen Tank hoch
zu spielen und zum üben in den Lowinis rumrennt passiert was?, man hat Leute dabei, die ebenfalls
einen Twink, (entweder DD oder Heiler) hochspielen und meinen, es müsse in den Lowinis genauso
zugehen wie in den 80er Heroes mit GS 5,5k + 

Ich habe, wegen Tankmangel in der Gilde, angefangen, mir einen Krieger hochzutwinken, den auch
brav mit Accountgebundenen Sachen ausgestattet damit er mehr EP kriegt.

Mit dem Tanken dann auf Level 20+ angefangen in der Todesmine.

Erste Gruppe war ganz OK, niemand hat geflamed, alle wussten dass ich das erste mal tanke.
Wir haben uns langsam an die Damage herangetastet, es gab mal einen Toten aber keinen
Wipe. Prima, dachte ich, es geht ja.

Dann die zweite Gruppe, wieder Todesmine

Nach der dritten oder vierten Mobgruppe meinte der Heildruide, er geht jetzt in die Bärchenform
und tankt, ich bin ihm zu langsam. Super, wie soll ich das tanken lernen, wenn jeder nur meint
er müsse durch die Ini rushen wie in den 80er HC?

Ich kann inzwischen nachvollziehen, warum manche Tanks so arrogant geworden sind. Wenn ich
mir immer wieder das Gesülze von manchen Imba-DD's anhören muss, krieg ich irgendwann auch
nen Hals von hier bis Kapstadt.


----------



## Demigod (12. März 2010)

Also mal ganz ehrlich ich zogg selber auch nen tank und es macht mir auch spaß zu tanken...
was mich dann allerdings immens aufregt des sin dann solche dds die in heroics mit raid eq meinen nicht auf ihre aggro zu achten und einfach alles zu pullen was ihnen im weg steht weil sie ja so imba sind...
und dann flamen sie rum bla blubb lern zu tanken la li lu sowas kann ich einfach nich ab 
ich denk mir dass uns tanks dadurch wirklich irgendwo der spielspaß verdorben wird weil wenn dann nur wegen nem dd der omen nich kennt n wipe is und man dann noch blöd angemacht wird ...nja wie auch immer .. aber kein wunder dass wir tanks so rar sind ganz einfach weil keiner mehr bock hat sich anflamen zu lassen.. sollen die ganzen dd´s die flamen sich doch selber mal des tanken geben -.-  ich bin mittlerweile auch so dass ich sag wennde meinst zu pullen dann stirb aus bumm fertig 
ich sags mal so wenn der tank stirbt is der heiler schuld wenn der heiler stirbt is der tank schuld und wenn die dds sterben sinse selber schuld! 
Hatte letztens nen warlock in der grp der mich ganz zu anfang fragte obs mir was ausmacht zu spotten lol 
ich dann darauf ne natürlich ned 
er --> röms pullt 6 viecher --> wipe nja und dann mich anflamen "spott halt" rofl ...

Zum Thema tanks würfeln auf dd eq ... da hab ich null problem damit genauso auch anders rum wenn n dd sagt hey ich würfel auf tank eq insoferns der tank ned braucht hab ich da auch kein problem mit! denn viele (unter anderem mittlerweile auch ich) gehen lieber als dd mit um sich dadurch besseres tank eq zamm zu farmen.. genauso umgekehrt! aber sollte halt mit der grp abgesprochen sein! 

was ich aber übertrieben find wenn tanks geld dafür verlangen zu tanken ^^ mach ich selbst auch nich wobei ich gestern schon im sng gelesen hab " welcher tank möchte sich 50 g verdienen wenn er ahn kahet hero tankt" 


so far... und lg an alle tanks da draußen :>


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. März 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht ein bisschen off Topic aber evtl. sollte mal jeder ein bisschen nachdenken, woher dieses
> "Elitedenken" von einigen (ich betone einigen) Tanks kommt.
> 
> Jeder jammert rum dass es zu wenig Tanks geht, wenn man dann aber versucht, sich nen Tank hoch
> ...




Ich finde es schön, dass du dich traust einen Tank hochzuspielen, der schon direkt zu Beginn auf Tank geskillt wird :-) . Und solche Erfahrungsberichte, wie du sie schilderst kenne ich zur Genüge. Hatte ich bei meinen Tankanfängen auch gehabt. Aber das ist völlig normal, dass es etwas länger dauert, wenn man sich neu als Tank versucht. Es ist ja eine völlig neue Mechanik, mit der man sich vertraut machen muss. Und gerade als Tank muss man auch darauf achten, dass nix schief läuft.

Da habe ich auch großen Respekt vor dir, dass du deinen neuen Twink schon direkt zu Beginn auf Tank skillst, da es sich als Tank ja auch nicht so schnell leveln lässt, wie als DD ^^ . Ich hab es damals so gemacht, dass ich meinen Paladin bis LvL 60 als Vergelter gespielt habe und in der Scherbenwelt dann auf Tank umgeskillt habe (zu dem Zeitpunkt gabs noch kein Dualspec ^^). Wie schong gesagt liefen die ersten Tankversuche ähnlich ab wie bei dir. Die Leute wurden zu ungeduldig. Deshalb habe ich dann das Tanken, bis ich eine gewisse Routine verinnerlicht hatte mit der Gilde geübt. Die waren alle schön geduldig und inzwischen hab ich mich zum MT unserer Gilde hochgemausert ^^ .

Bist du evtl. auch in einer hilfsbereiten Gilde? Wenn du in deiner Gilde Leute kennst, mit denen du oft in WoW zusammen Dinge unternimmst, werden die auch sicherlich bereit sein, mit dir das Tanken zu trainieren. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass du den Spaß am Tanken nicht verlierst und zu einem guten Tank wirst. Ich bin auf meinem Server schon relativ bekannt und werde immer wieder angewhispert ob ich nicht den einen oder anderen Raid tanken möchte. Tja... wenn ich mit meiner Gilde nicht in den ganzen Raids unterwegs wäre, würde ich bei sowas gerne einspringen, denn als Tank ist es ein schönes Gefühl, wenn man gebraucht wird und die Leute sich sogar auf einen verlassen. Ausnutzen sollte man diese Rolle jedoch nicht. Das wurde ja schon oft genug angesprochen.

Aber ich finde es wirklich gut, dass du die Tanksache direkt zu Beginn durchziehst und dich auch nicht durch die Instanzen ziehen lässt. Damit setzt du dich ja mit deiner Klasse und deiner Skillung auseinander. Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass aus dir mal ein guter Tank wird ;-) .


----------



## elfithefreak (12. März 2010)

Naja, nicht nur Tanks werden unverschämt. Gestern TDM mit lvl 17 Mage gemacht. Wie jeder weiß iss das ja keine mal eben so durchrush in 10min. INI. Unglaublicherweise hatten wir, ich und zwei Guildies bis zum Tod von Eddie 12! Neue mitspieler aus folgenden Gründen:
a.) Wir haben TDM nicht so zügig geruscht wie eine 80er INI.
b.) Mage hatte die Frechheit besessen ungünstige Mobs zu "Schafen". Und das passte den GOGOGO fritzen nicht.
c.) Wir haben kein clearrun geschafft^^ Als ob das jemals jemand in dem Lowbereich so einfach geschafft hätte.
d.) Einige Spiler hatten überhaupt keine Ahnung wie lang die INI eigentlich ist und waren überrascht das man da gerne mal 2h und länger drin verbringen kann.
e.) Die DD´s haben es nicht geschnallt das ein lvl 20 DUDU Tank nicht alle Tankfähigkieten hat wie ein 80 Tank.

Uns last but not least einer hat sich sogar darüber beschwert das wir keine cap grenzen einhalten würden^^ *ich lach mich weg*


----------



## Lari (12. März 2010)

Dudu-Tank mittlerweile Level 28, seit Level 15 durch Instanzen, gestrige Erlebnisse:

DDs pullen, hielt sich aber in Grenzen. Generell wird gebombt, sobald die Mobs an mir dran sind, ob sie aggro haben ist egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Melees mit Doppel-Kreuzfahrer verschwinden beim ersten Wipe, oder der Chat blüht mit "BÄM, wie ich KRITTE!" und ähnlichem auf.
Andere Twinks, wieder vorzugsweise die Melees mit Doppel-Kreuzfahrer, greifen alles an, was ihnen vor die Flinte kommt, ob angetankt oder nicht ist da egal.

Tank ist ein stressiger Job, aber nicht weil es generell schwer ist. Vielmehr, weil man den DDs, die über die Stränge schlagen, dauernd irgendwelche Mobs abnehmen muss und man ab dem Pull sowieso am besten auf allen Mobs uneinholbar Aggro-Vorsprung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (12. März 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Naja, nicht nur Tanks werden unverschämt. Gestern TDM mit lvl 17 Mage gemacht. Wie jeder weiß iss das ja keine mal eben so durchrush in 10min. INI.




Hab ich was verpasst? TDM mit Level 17?


----------



## elfithefreak (12. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? TDM mit Level 17?



Yo das geht! Unglaublich oder? Muss man ja ned erst mit 25 rein. Macht doch so viel mehr Spass da die Bosse dann was von nem Raidboss haben. :-) und man seine 5 Fertigkeiten gezielt einsetzen muss um lebend durch die ini zu kommen. Nix mit tank pullt dd´s bomben und gut ist. Da ist dann köpfchen und verstand gefragt^^


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? TDM mit Level 17?




Ich hab zuerst auch an die Terasse der Magister gedacht. Aber ich vermute dass er mit TDM wohl The DeadMines meint. Die geläufige abkürzung dafür ist aber eigentlich nur DM. Kann auch sein, dass ich mir irre, aber mit LvL 17 ist es für mich das plausibelste, was mir spontan in den Sinn kommt. Denn TDM (Terasse der Magister) ist ja eine LvL 70 Ini. Mit LvL 17 sollte man da also noch nicht rein kommen ^^ .


----------



## Lari (12. März 2010)

DM = DireMaul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man hätte ja drauf kommen können, dass er die Todesminen meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elfithefreak (12. März 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Ich hab zuerst auch an die Terasse der Magister gedacht. Aber ich vermute dass er mit TDM wohl The DeadMines meint. Die geläufige abkürzung dafür ist aber eigentlich nur DM. Kann auch sein, dass ich mir irre, aber mit LvL 17 ist es für mich das plausibelste, was mir spontan in den Sinn kommt. Denn TDM (Terasse der Magister) ist ja eine LvL 70 Ini. Mit LvL 17 sollte man da also noch nicht rein kommen ^^ .



^^

Wusste nich das das auch für Terasse der Magister das Kürzel iss. Bei uns uffem Server wird TDM auch gerne als Kurzform für Todesmine verwendet , da viele mit DeathMines nix anfangen können, wobei über soviel Englischkenntnisse sollte eig jeder verfügen^^umd Deathmines übersetzen zu können. TDM für Todesmines sind halt für beide seiten verständlich, einmal ToDesMine, Oder ebend wie Vorposter The DeathMine


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. März 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> DM = DireMaul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ursprünglich war die Abkürzung für die Todesminen auch DM (DM = Deadmines).
DireMaul hatte auch die Abkürzung DM, aber um die beiden Inis auseinander zu halten hat man oft mit angegeben in welchen Teil von DireMaul man gehen wollte. So stand dann im LFG-Channel z.B. sowas wie "lfg dm nord".

Aber bezüglich dem Post TDM und LvL 17... vllt. habt ihr ja ne bessere Idee, was er meinte ^^ . Ist mir wie gesagt nur spontan in den Sinn gekommen und hab mir das Kürzel für die Todesminen ja nur entsprechend zusammengereimt ^^ .


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. März 2010)

Sorry für den Doppel-Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Gerti (12. März 2010)

Okay, darauf, dass er DM meinte bin ich echt nicht gekommen, weil die gebräuchlichen Abkürzungen (zumindest bei mir auf dem Server und so 2-3 anderen) immer DM für die "Todesminen" war und für DireMaul DM Nord/West/Ost. TDM hab ich das erste mal mit BC gelesen, als Terrasse der Magister kam. 
Naja aber scheinbar gibt es nicht auf allen Servern die gleiche Abkürzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. März 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Wusste nich das das auch für Terasse der Magister das kürzel iss. Bei uns eúffem Server wird TDM auch gerne in Kurzform todesmine verwenden , da viele mit DaethMines nix anfangen können, wobei über soviel Englischkenntnisse sollte eig jeder verfügen^^




Ahhh... es hat sich ja jetzt aufgeklärt, was er meinte ^^. Hab den Post zu spät gelesen und somit weiter oben noch mal meinen Senf abgegeben. Der Post weiter oben ist damit also nichtig ^^ .


----------



## MadMarlboro (12. März 2010)

hab gestern beide seiten erleben dürfen.
1. rnd mim jäger: icc25er voll icc25er durchequiptten paladin-tank. kein buff kein hallo nur " boah ey nicht diese drecks ini (anm.: nexus) - pullt alle mobs von boss zu boss; hexer stirbt durch rnd-aggro - kommentar tank: "heiler, lass den spast liegen" hm, auschlusswahl? "Kann nicht während eines Kampfes oder kurz danach gestartet werden" Mist.

2. rnd mit priesterin: bärchen als tank. alle buffen; jeder begrüßt die andren; hexer stirbt one-hit am 2ten trash (anm: seelenschmiede) - tank wartet bis der hexer wiederbelebt und neu gebufftwurde, entschuldigt sich noch beim hexer. tank schaut die ganze ini lang immer aus das mana der caster/heiler. und dann noch ne nette verabschiedung.

da merkt man, dass nur menschen hinter den chars stehen. manche sind sozial verträglicher als andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elfithefreak (12. März 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> hab gestern beide seiten erleben dürfen.
> 1. rnd mim jäger: icc25er voll icc25er durchequiptten paladin-tank. kein buff kein hallo nur " boah ey nicht diese drecks ini (anm.: nexus) - pullt alle mobs von boss zu boss; hexer stirbt durch rnd-aggro - kommentar tank: "heiler, lass den spast liegen" hm, auschlusswahl? "Kann nicht während eines Kampfes oder kurz danach gestartet werden" Mist.
> 
> 2. rnd mit priesterin: bärchen als tank. alle buffen; jeder begrüßt die andren; hexer stirbt one-hit am 2ten trash (anm: seelenschmiede) - tank wartet bis der hexer wiederbelebt und neu gebufftwurde, entschuldigt sich noch beim hexer. tank schaut die ganze ini lang immer aus das mana der caster/heiler. und dann noch ne nette verabschiedung.
> ...



Nur leider wandern die sozial verträglicheren ab bzw. kommen in ein alter wo Kind, Frau und Haus wichtiger sind als WoW, womit diese ja auch recht haben. Übrigbleiben nur noch die "Fernsehverblödeten" Kids von heute. ^^und di paar Hanseln die sich mit diesen dann rumschlagen müssen. Früher war wahrlich nicht alles besser aber die heutige Jugend kennt wirklich keinen Anstand mehr und ist in bezug auf Teamfähigkeit so Inkompetent wie es ebend nur geht. ^^<- Betrifft natürlich nicht alle Jungen Leutz aber viele! Und besonders viele in WoW!


----------



## Super PePe (12. März 2010)

@madzigarette: 

Ich bin ja ein Bauer wenn es um Thesen geht und ich werfe nun mal in bäuerlicher Manier hier eine in die Runde: 

ich behaupte alle full icc25er sind ninjas (bis zur heutigen ID - Ausnahmen sind nur bekannte Gildenspieler) da braucht sich keiner wundern das sie so reden/rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) einfach das verbale Messer zücken und etwas am Rücken kitzeln.


----------



## klosee (12. März 2010)

naja ich bin tank icc hero getankt und komme in eine 5er gruppe wird sofort gesagt machste eine scheiße fliegste hallo ich tanke eiskrone hero habe vielleicht mehr ahnung als die meisten rnd


----------



## foxce (12. März 2010)

Muss leider zugeben dass ich, wenn ich mal wieder Tanke, wirklich Frech bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Equip ist nicht komplett lila, hab 540def und 26k HP unbuffed.

Falls ein Healer oder DD nun meint, dass das nix wird, sage ich nur:

"ok, bb, wieviel spass beim warten im lfg-tool :>"

interessanterweise ist danach noch nie ein Healer oder DD abgehauen... ;]


----------



## elfithefreak (12. März 2010)

foxce schrieb:


> Muss leider zugeben dass ich, wenn ich mal wieder Tanke, wirklich Frech bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das nennt sich Ansage <- Hat nichts mit Frechheit zu tun 'frech' sind nur die, welche dir unfähigkeit vorwerfen ohne jemals geshen zu haben ob du tatsächlich unfähig bist oder ncht.^^Streng genommen sind die nicht einmal 'frech' eher sowas wie von Vorurteilen zerfressende Gestalten mit eigenen Minderwertigskomplexen^^, welche versuchen durch Posten von Doofen Sprüchen ihre eigenes Versagen zu überspielen. Daher Streiche das 'frech' und schreibe dafür 'mitleidserregend' ;-)

P.S Im Prinzip sind die zu vergleichen mit dem gesocks ohne Haare uffem Kopf und Springerstiefel an. Nur das die ebend nicht im RL leute vermöbeln, wegen falscher hautfarbe. Steckt zumindest mal die gleiche Geistliche Reife dahinter.^^


----------



## syntaxsniffler (12. März 2010)

Also 37 Seiten.. sicherlich nicht jetzt die lust alle Seiten zu lesen aber ich spreche aus meiner Erfahrung (DK-Tank, Healschami sowie nen Magier) 

Als TANK bist IMMER NUR DU Schuld, es ist wirklich so war soeben wieder rnd hero mit tollen Healdudu (5700gs) rest von den dds frisch 80..
Naja jedenfalls pullt der Heal so ca 8 Mobgruppen geht Katze und verreckt und flamed mich ala "tank mal du trottel bist wohl auch zu blöd zum ...l" und so was. 
Naja Meinung gesagt, und ihr könnt euch denken was passiert ich war als Tank auf Healigno.. naja war mehr oder weniger dann ein Solorennen durch die Ini , so lala mit Runenheilung und Todesstoß mehr geheilt als ein arrroganter Heal der dann afk rumstand und uns blockierte und kickvote haben nicht alle zugestimmt weiss der Teufel warum.
Und darum wundert sich son mancher DD warum man 30 Minuten im Suchtool ist, klar ich hab kb rnd hero zu Tanken mit wenn ich solche Leute kriege(und ja ich hab atm keine Gilde daher kein Gildenrun..)

Im Grunde sag ich mal so 80% SCHLECHTE Erfahrungen mit Randoms in Heros und 20% gute ..
Tanks sollte man schon respektieren besonders da man euch MÖCHTEGERN DD'S wie Sand am Meer findet wenn einer geht hast du in 1 Minute nen neuen ..


----------



## elfithefreak (12. März 2010)

syntaxsniffler schrieb:


> Also 37 Seiten.. sicherlich nicht jetzt die lust alle Seiten zu lesen aber ich spreche aus meiner Erfahrung (DK-Tank, Healschami sowie nen Magier)
> 
> Als TANK bist IMMER NUR DU Schuld, es ist wirklich so war soeben wieder rnd hero mit tollen Healdudu (5700gs) rest von den dds frisch 80..
> Naja jedenfalls pullt der Heal so ca 8 Mobgruppen geht Katze und verreckt und flamed mich ala "tank mal du trottel bist wohl auch zu blöd zum ...l" und so was.
> ...



Ach nicht nur Tanks werden Geflamt, diese Krankheit betrifft mittlerweile auch immer öfters den Heiler. Sprich dd´pullt, wird in zwei sekunden niedergeknüppelt DD schreibt "Pass ma auf du scheiss Healer". Nicht nur Tanks werden inzwischen angenervt von DD´s.^^ 

Der Allgemeine Umgangston in WoW is rauher geworden, liegt wohl an der Wirtschaftskrise oder an der Erderwärmung, letzteres diesem 'Amenmmärchen'


----------



## homy01 (12. März 2010)

Servus Leute,

eigentlich schreibe ich nur selten und lese mehr im Forum. Aber jetzt muss ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen als Tank exemplarisch schildern.

Random non-HC (Grube von Saron)
Alle trudeln ein, ich sag "Servus zusammen, alle kennen die Ini?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Nix kommt als Antwort zurück. 

Genau in diesem Moment muss ich an diesen Thread denken und bin gespannt was nun kommt.

Ich schau mir an, wer so alles in der Gruppe ist, da blöckt der Heal (Bäumchen können doch gar net reden oder?) schon gogogo. 
Da biste ertmal sprachlos. Wohlgemerkt, bisher kein Servus zurück oder Buff.
Ok, Leute angeschaut und siehe da: alle ausser mir mit nem GS von 5.500+. (Ich selbst ca. 4.700) Denke mir, das wird spassig mit der Aggro und DD-Disziplin. (Hab mich auch gefragt was die in ner non-HC wollen)

Und es kommt wie es kommen musste (leider). Der Hunter pullt die erste Mobgruppe und alle legen hektisch los. Im Grunde keine Herausforderung aber kein "sorry wg. Pull" oder so.  
Erster Drache mit Reiter drauf, ich markier den Reiter (ja ich markiere immer noch! scheint sonst aus der Mode gekommen zu sein)
Was passiert, der Mage bombt auf Teufel komm raus, bekommt die Aggro vom Drachen und kippt um!
Ich hab mich schepp gelacht und an den Spruch hier im Thread denken müssen "Aggro ist Seelengebunden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Danach hat er um "Wachsamkeit" gebeten.

Weiter zum Kollos der Grube -> Garfrost.
Standard wäre ja, das ich den tanke und die Gruppe die Mobs wegbomben. Praktisch sah es so aus, das die Mobs nachdem Garfrost umkippte immer noch stehen. 

Egal. Weiter zu Ick (keine Rede wert) und ab auf die Rampe. Wieder pullt einer (nicht der Tank) und das Tier vom Hunter pullt auch noch die zweite Gruppe. Fazit: 10 Adds gleichzeitig am Arsch kleben, Aggro geht irgendwo nach Polen und hip hip -> wip(e).

Ich denke: ok des wars. Die klinken sich nun einer nach dem andrem raus. Aber nein, die bleiben alle. 
Bevor ichs vergesse. Natürlich kein "sorry wegen Pull". 

Ab zum Endboss, hier wird trotz debuff damage (4 x 4.5K+ und ich als Tank gerade mal 1.6k) und Heal bis zum Abwinken genutzt.
Boss gerade so gelegt. Ich denk, biste freundlich und sagst wenigsten "thx und bb" doch bevor ich die Enter Taste drücke sind schon 3 raus aus der Gruppe. Wenigsten gabs kein geflame das der Tank wider ein Vollspacken (alles schon gehört im Spiel) ist.

Ich wünsche mir an solchen Stellen die Zeit vor einigen Monaten zurück.
Hallo Gruppe wie gehts, alle kennen die Ini, soll ich Boss erklären, braucht wer essen oder trinken usw.
Tips und Hilfe fürs play und movement. Gerne auch mal ne andere Taktik versuchen. Zeit zum looten usw.
Jipi Item ist gedropt, Jipi Boss liegt im Dreck und frisst Staub usw.

Kann es leider bestätigen, das die 5er Inis ob HC oder non HC eine Wandlung erfahren haben zu: Rennstrecken ohne Zeit und Kommunikation.
Würde ich heute erst 80 werden und in solche Gruppen kommen, die würden einen verbrennen, steinigen, kicken usw. nur weil man first run macht.

Der Dungenfinder sollte erweitert werden mit Kriterien wie z.B. 
-hab nur 15 min Zeit für Ini und kein Bock zu labern
-gehe nicht mit Leuten unter GS von 5K+
-kenne die Ini noch nicht tutikompletti
-usw.

Dann könnten sich auch die Frischlinge wagen und die hardcoreüberroxxerimbazocker können gemeinsam Ini-Zeit-Rekorde aufstellen
(ka obs dafür auch Embleme oder Erfolge gibt!)

so long, geh ich halt meinen Priest, Jäger oder Pala Twinken um auch deren Gameplay zu lernen.

bb
DP (ingame)

und nein, ich brauche kein mimimi jetzt. Das ist ein Diskussionsforum und kein "halts Maul kiddy und geh sticky lesen und sufu"


----------



## Gerti (12. März 2010)

syntaxsniffler schrieb:


> [...]
> Im Grunde sag ich mal so 80% SCHLECHTE Erfahrungen mit Randoms in Heros und 20% gute ..
> Tanks sollte man schon respektieren besonders da man euch MÖCHTEGERN DD'S wie Sand am Meer findet wenn einer geht hast du in 1 Minute nen neuen ..



Also bei mir ists so ca 70% gute Runs und 30% schreckliche... jedoch gehe ich in der Regel nicht alleine, sondern habe meist noch wen aus der Gilde dabei, also senkt das die Chancen irgendwelche Trottel zu bekommen.

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass jede Klasse absolut unfähig sein kann, sei es jetzt der Tank, der Healer oder die DD. Irgendwie gibt es da keine Regelmäßigkeit, welche Aufgabe mal wieder von den "Topleuten" besetzt ist.

Heute hatte ich als ich mit der Hexe unterwegs war nen Tankdudu (Equip nicht angeguckt, hatte aber 46k life, also sollte es nicht soooo schlecht gewesen sein), der es nicht geschafft hat 5k Aggro in 6sec aufzubauen o.O Naja bin im endefffekt halb AFK hinterher gerannt, damit ich keine Aggro ziehe.

Als ich dann mit dem Tank die Randomhero gegangen bin hatte ich 3DD, die alle samt weniger dmg als ich gemacht haben. Beim Boss sah das DMG Meter dann so aus: 1. Ich 2. DD 3. Healer in Healskillung dann die 2DD.

Da fragt man sich echt, was die Leute manchmal machen.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. März 2010)

Nachdem nun über 37 Seiten recht ausgiebig über dieses Thema diskutiert wurde, verstehe ich immer noch nicht, dass viele Spieler nicht verstehen wollen, dass momentane Verhalten wohl auf eine Kettenreaktion zurückzuführen ist.

Da wird behauptet, dass Tanks sich von Natur aus so scheiße verhalten und so arrogant sind, aber es haben sich ja inzwischen schon genug Tanks (einschließlich mir) zu Wort gemeldet, die sich von der Community wie der letzte Dreck behandelt fühlen und ihrem Ärger nur Wind verschaffen.

Von daher Stelle ich jetzt einfach mal die Frage an alle, die sich an diesem Thema mit beteiligen, was ist daran so schwer, jeden Einzelnen seine Aufgabe so erledigen zu lassen wie es eigentlich gedacht ist? Tanks sollten diejenigen sein, die vorweg gehen und entsprechend die Mobs an sich binden. Und wenn man Tanks ihre Aufgabe erledigen lässt, dann sollte doch alles viel entspannter sein. Von daher nochmal die Frage, was ist daran so schwierig?

Wenn jeder dem anderen den nötigen Respekt entgegenbringt, würden sich solche extremen Situationen wohl reduzieren. Wenn ein DD in meiner Gruppe keine 10k DPS fährt, fahr ich ihm ja auch nicht an den Karren.

Könnten sich also einige Spieler mal ein bisschen mehr zusammenreißen, um eine entspannte Atmosphäre nicht zu zerstören, dann würden auch die Tanks nicht so abgehen, wie das einige hier beschreiben.


----------



## elfithefreak (12. März 2010)

homy01 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> eigentlich schreibe ich nur selten und lese mehr im Forum. Aber jetzt muss ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen als Tank exemplarisch schildern.
> 
> ...



ich sag "halts Maul du kiddy und geh sticky lesen und sufu" . Ne spass beiseite, das lfg Tool ist das Dümmste was Blizz gemacht hat seid Wotlk. Von der Grundidee Klasse nur das problem ist halt das sich jetzt alle wie ein Arsch verhalten. Mener meinung sollte Blizz denn wieder rauspatchen. Fande die altertümlich Grupensuche auch besser. Fuck früher musste man sogar bis Stufe 40 ohne Mount Questen. Gottbewahre wenn die ganzen Gogogo Kiddies zu dieser zeit gespilet hätten. <- Mhhh Obwohl, dann hätten sie vieleicht mit Stufe20-30 entgeistert aufgehört mit WoW und wären wieder zu CS gewechselt, weils dort ja schneller ist vom 'movement' ;-)


----------



## Rock79 (12. März 2010)

syntaxsniffler schrieb:


> Tanks sollte man schon respektieren besonders da man euch MÖCHTEGERN DD'S wie Sand am Meer findet wenn einer geht hast du in 1 Minute nen neuen ..




Nichmal so lange,höchstens 2 sekunden.


----------



## Trig (12. März 2010)

Hi,

da kann ich noch mal kurz meine Erfahrung von gestern mitteilen. 

Wollte nur kurz die Daily machen. Als Tank kommt die Einladung bekanntermaßen fix. Tatsächlich nach gefühlten 0,58 Sekunden in der Ini.
Und siehe da... 4 Leute in Occulus und die ersten Trashs liegen schon. Da frag ich mich selbstverständlich: "Wo ist den der Tank, der vor mir hier war und warum ist der denn weg?" Dachte mir, der hat wohl die Gruppe verlassen weil kein Bock auf Occu und die haben schon mal losgelegt...
Allerdings muss man sagen, er hatte recht zu leaven, denn unser Schurke ist "Mister-ich-pull-schon-mal!"... Hatte nicht mal die Zeit "Hallo" zu schreiben und zu buffen, da wurde auch schon die nächste Gruppe gepullt. Habe zweimal darauf hingewiesen, dass es schöner für uns alle wäre, wenn ich pullen würde, allerdings fand der Vorschlag wenig Gegenliebe.
Üblicher Ablauf: Schurke stürmt rein, macht dieses "hochhandeln" auf mich (wenigstens etwas), die DD´s legen voll los und ich soll schaun, wie ich die Aggro von allen Mobs bekomme.
Geschätz waren ca. 80% der Pulls nach diesem Motto. Gab keinen Wipe, Spass wars dennoch nicht.

Ach, noch was nettes, der Schurke war schon zur nächsten Gruppe unterwegs, um diese zu pullen, als die aktuelle Gruppe noch bekämpft wurde. Solche DD´s braucht das Land, ähh Spiel!

Allgemein gesehen habe ich viele gute und neutrale Erfahrungen gemacht und bin deshalb ein Befürworter des Dungeontools, so eine Gruppe braucht man aber nicht durchgehend.


----------



## RedShirt (12. März 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Ne spass beiseite, das lfg Tool ist das Dümmste was Blizz gemacht hat seid Wotlk. Von der Grundidee Klasse nur das problem ist halt das sich jetzt alle wie ein Arsch verhalten. Mener meinung sollte Blizz denn wieder rauspatchen. Fande die altertümlich Grupensuche auch besser.



Nein, der DF sollte drinbleiben. Nie konnte man mitten in Nagrand sagen "hey, geh ich mal Ini" -> eintragen -> als DD weiterquesten/farmen und irgendwann Invite. Als Tank kannst Farmrunde unterbrechen -> Ini -> weiterfarmen.

Die Gurken trifft man auch in normalen Grps... früher bin ich 2 HCs am Abend gegangen, nach Suche, oder mehr mit denselben (sehr selten) ... dank Instant-Port und schnellen Invites geh ich eher so 6 am Abend.
Manchmal macht macht irgendwann nur ein Leave Sinn, aber insgesamt (manchmal auch hetzig) bekommt man was man will von einer HC: Marken und Loot. Um für die Raids sich wappnen zu können.
HdR hc kann purer Streß sein - da ist mir ICC das erste Viertel viel angenehmer.

Insgesamt hoffe ich, daß die ersten mit der "gogogogog"-Taktik mehr Repkosten farmen müssen, oder bei Gilden das erste Mal auf unüberwindliche Mauern mit diesem Verhalten stoßen. Dann sollte das Phänomen sich geben. *hoff*



> Ach, noch was nettes, der Schurke war schon zur nächsten Gruppe unterwegs, um diese zu pullen, als die aktuelle Gruppe noch bekämpft wurde. Solche DD´s braucht das Land, ähh Spiel!


"Schurke" ist eine Klasse, die das "Egospiel" sehr sehr begünstigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt viele von der Sorte dort. Als Magier ist halt ein Pull mit Aggro verbunden, Schurke lenkt das um.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> "Schurke" ist eine Klasse, die das "Egospiel" sehr sehr begünstigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es gibt auch sehr viele Hunter, die gerne mal anstelle des Tanks pullen. Und ich mache die Erfahrung bei Jägern öfters als bei Schurken ^^ .


----------



## Xall13 (12. März 2010)

es gibt schätzungsweise 5mal mehr DDS und genausoviele Heiler die frech werden.

Ich hasse solche Threads von wegen "DIE DUMMEN TANKS" "LOW DDS" "0HEAL POWER"

Das sind die Leute dahinter die so hohl sind und nicht die klassen die sie spielen.

ansonsten /quit wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pennweiss (12. März 2010)

Also ich habe mir mal 90% von dem was Ihr hier rein gehauen habt angesehen und mal ein paar Punkte die mich so ankotzen! 

1. Gleich zum Anfang: Hallo? fürs Tanken Gold haben wollen? Alter, Ig(Welcome 2 Ignore) und Ruhe!!! Ich tanke weil es mir Spass macht. Sonst Skill,- oder Klassenwechsel!!!

2. An die ganzen DD´s dir hier rum rennen und schreiben der Tank kann keine Agro halten. Also zu BC hätte ich euch reihenweise sterben lassen. Man Leute ihr holzt los, obwohl nicht mal 1x Donnerknall oder Weihe drauf ist wenn es ne Gruppe ist. Also brecht ihr euch so einen ab, wenn ihr Tankfokus nehmt??? Aber Hauptsache in Recount 1. sein immer dieser virtuelle Schwanzvergleich. Mal ehrlich, wer da Erster, Zweiter oder Dritter ist, ist sowas von Egal!! Solang der DD´s mehr Schaden als der Tank macht!! Immer dran denken: Das ist ein SPIEL. (An alle Angeber: Raus vor die Tür und 5 min Luft schnappen!!! )

3. Ich habe auch ein Magier: Wer 10G tg für einen Port von mir verlangt , den lass ich stehen. Ich biete an: Entweder 1 Rune der Portale oder 1G. Viele bringen die Rune + ein dankeschön und zahlen nichts. Das ist ok ich bin ja nicht Goldgeil.
Man am Tag locker 300G machen kann, man muss nur mal aus Dala raus und was machen und nicht nur den Handelschanel zuspamen. 

Und zum schluss noch an alle die so auf Tg pochen. Alter, ihr wollt für _*einen*_ Mausklick machmal bis zu 50g??? Was kommt nächstes??? Tischreservierung nur gegen Tg??? Der Heiler stellt sein Mana in Rechnung??? Lasst halt die Kirche im Dorf!!! Zu 60er Zeiten hat auch keiner auf tg gepocht und mal erlich braucht das einer so dringend??? dann macht doch mal nen Post auf und nennt mir mal 10 Gründe wieso!!!

Bei allen meiner 80ern poche auch nicht drauf. Nicht mal bei meinem Juwi!!! Ich will ein danke haben und einen schöneren tag.

Kommt zu dunklen Seite, wir habe Kekse^^


----------



## Uratak (12. März 2010)

Ist der Heiler Scheiße, kann der gute Tank mit den DDs häufig in den Instanzen noch was reißen. Wir wollen Eure Gefühle ja nicht verletzen. Sind Heiler ja meißt doch sensible um nicht zu sagen überemotional.
Sind die DMG Dealer Scheiße, kann der gute Tank total entspannt handeln ... Aggro ist keine Gefahr und wir geben Euch auch gerne 10min unserer Zeit mehr, damit wir am Ende mit Euch die Encounter legen.
Sollte der Tank Scheiße sein, dann scheint es große Einigkeit bei Euch Heilern und DDs zu geben, dass der Faktor direkt ausgelöscht werden muss - am besten Instant und für immer und mit FLAMES FROM HELL!

Ich als Tank kann Euch nur dazu gratulieren. Ihr habt ein rosa Gummiboot gewonnen mit Quitsche Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente ...

1. *Als Tank habe* *ich* *die Wahl* ob ich voreiligen Spielern, die meinen pullen zu müssen, die Aggro lasse und sie somit verrecken od. ob sie/ihr leben dürft.
2. *Als Tank habe* *ich die Wahl* ob ich 5, 10, 15, 20 od. alle Mobs einer Instanz pulle. Wer meint etwas andere besser zu wissen findet sich schnell bei 1. wieder.
3. *Als Tank habe ich die Wahl* die Gruppe zu verlassen od. mit den vielen Milchgesichtern weiter zu machen. Spätestens nach 15min 10sek habe ich eine neue Gruppe. Ihr wartet da 40min!

Als guter Tank mit überdurchschnittlichem Gear brauch ich nichts mehr aus den meißten Instanzen. Wenn es Euch nicht passt, dass ich Heal od. DMG Gear brauche, dann dürft ihr gerne weitere 30min einen "Berufsanfänger" suchen. Ich finde meine Gruppe schon. Mag sein, dass Euch das arrogant vorkommt, aber ohne fähigen Tank läuft nichts. Falls Euch das nicht passt, dann spielt Euch selber einen *"sozialen Sündenbock"* hoch. Zu wissen was man kann und was man ist und dabei als "*arrogantes Arschloch*" abgestempelt zu werden schadet nur dem, der keine gute Beziehung zu mir pflegt. Zu wem ich dann "arrogant" bin kann ich auch selber Entscheiden ... je unfreundlicher ihr seid, desto mehr "*Arschloch*" verdient ihr Euch. Es gibt da eine goldene Regel: "Macht schadet nur dem, der sie nicht hat"

Mit jedem Tank den ihr auf Eure Ignore Liste setzt und dem ihr keine Chance gebt zu lernen erhöht sich Eure Wartezeit in 5er Instanzen um 30sek und beim Tank bleibt sie bei Instant.

Kein Spieler kann so schnell in Ungnade fallen wie der Tank und kein Spieler kann so schnell Server Bekanntheitsgrad No. 1 erreichen wie ein Tank (teilweisen sogar Serverübergreifend [z.B. Kungen]).

"Macht bedeutet Verantwortung und es ist an Euch, wie der Verantwortliche Euch behandelt."

Ein Tank der sich für ein wenig Gold prostituiert mag in der aktuellen Welt noch merkwürdig aussehen aber bei den ganzen DMG Geilen Böcken ohne Zeit wird es mehr und mehr dazu kommen. Somit stellt sich bald die Frage ob Gold & Flask für Tanks nicht Standart werden od. ob Eure Geduld 30+min zu warten und dann zu wipen stärker ist.

lg


----------



## Tomratz (12. März 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Ich finde es schön, dass du dich traust einen Tank hochzuspielen, der schon direkt zu Beginn auf Tank geskillt wird :-) . Und solche Erfahrungsberichte, wie du sie schilderst kenne ich zur Genüge. Hatte ich bei meinen Tankanfängen auch gehabt. Aber das ist völlig normal, dass es etwas länger dauert, wenn man sich neu als Tank versucht. Es ist ja eine völlig neue Mechanik, mit der man sich vertraut machen muss. Und gerade als Tank muss man auch darauf achten, dass nix schief läuft.




Hab jetzt mal kein fullqoute erstellt, sonst kommen gleich wieder flames von manchen Leuten.

Ich habe das gleiche Spiel sogar mit meinem früheren main, einem Holypriest durchgezogen.
Es gab zwar immer mal Leute, die mich deswegen belächelt haben, aber ich kann mit Fug und
Recht behaupten dass ich das Heilerhandwerk von der Pike auf gelernt habe.

Ich weiss, dass viele Leute sich erstmal bis zum Level 80 von hochleveligen Gildies ziehen lassen,
dann wenn möglich noch mit denen Heroinis gehen und da Tanksachen abstauben.

Aber wie du schon gesagt hast, das tanken lernt man nur indem man tankt.

Ich hab glücklicherweise eine sehr hilfsbereite Gilde und einige Gildenkollegen haben derzeit
auch Twinks im gleichen Bereich wie ich, da werden in den nächsten Tagen wohl einige Inis
Gildenintern gespielt.

Ich hab an sich kein Problem, mich auch mal durch eine Ini ziehen zu lassen, damit der Level-
anstieg schneller geht, mein Anspruch ist jedoch, die Ini erst mal mit Leuten auf dem gleichen
Level durchgespielt zu haben, also den Erfolg "ehrlich" geholt zu haben.

Danke fürs Lob, ich werde versuchen, mich dessen würdig zu erweisen.


----------



## Tschambalaia (12. März 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Nachdem nun über 37 Seiten recht ausgiebig über dieses Thema diskutiert wurde, verstehe ich immer noch nicht, dass viele Spieler nicht verstehen wollen, dass momentane Verhalten wohl auf eine Kettenreaktion zurückzuführen ist.
> 
> Da wird behauptet, dass Tanks sich von Natur aus so scheiße verhalten und so arrogant sind, aber es haben sich ja inzwischen schon genug Tanks (einschließlich mir) zu Wort gemeldet, die sich von der Community wie der letzte Dreck behandelt fühlen und ihrem Ärger nur Wind verschaffen.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
Ich schrieb irgendwo auf Seite 5-14 das ich mich als Tank für was besonderes halte (nicht wortwörtlich, aber in etwa in dem Tonfall). Ich glaube ich habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt, Prototyp du hast mir den Denkanstoss gegeben. Man muss es mal so sehen:
Du kommst als "jungfräulicher" Tank in die Ini, fängst mit 22k HP an, deine erste Hero zu tanken und du erlebst damals einen schönen Tankbeginn und stellst fest, dass mit zunehmendem Equip die DDs sich immer mehr rausnehmen. Und haut dann was nicht hin, von dem was sie da bauen, dann ist entweder der Heiler oder der Tank schuld (ich weiss wovon ich rede, ich spiele auch eine Hexe und ich mach da leider selbst oft den Fehler, mir einen Mob rauszupicken, weil ich weiss, ich pack den auch allein, nur geht das in 50% der Fälle schief).
Und Pepe, klar kannst du voraussetzen, dass alle deine Gruppenmitglieder die Bossfähigkeiten kennen sollten. Das setze ich auch voraus, aber nur Random, denn Gildenintern is das eh klar. Ich dachte halt, wir reden hier über RandomGrps. Und da ist halt oft der Fall, dass der DD gradmal bescheid weiss, was er zu tun hat, der Heiler was er machen muss, der Tank jedoch kennt sag ich mal in 90% der Fälle sämtliche Boss-Skills, weil er damit leben muss ständig gefragt zu werden, was zu tun sei. Aus der Sicht meinte ich das.

Im Prinzip ist es wie Prototyp schrieb. Würde jeder sein Gegenüber respektieren in der Rolle, in der er agiert, würde es solchen Threads nicht geben. Ich als Tank hab noch NIE nen DDler wegen DMG angepisst (ich weiss aus meiner Hexerrolle, welche Faktoren für dmg-Einbüssen verantwortlich sein können), genauso wenig nen Heiler, werde aber im Gegenzug beim ersten nicht perfekt positionierten Pull (mob liegt aber trotzdem) angepöbelt.
Und ich denke daraus entsteht die Arroganz mancher Tanks, weil sie sich schlict an den Kopf gestossen fühlen. Ihr DDs und Heals müsst es mal so sehen:
Alles was ein Tank macht (sei es equipen, skillen, etc), tut er für euch, oder warum sollte ein Tank Tank sein (klar macht uns/ mir das Tanken Spass, aber die Klasse beinhaltet den Gedanken zu Helfen...die Grp von Schaden fernzuhalten....den eigenen Kopf für jemanden hinzuhalten). Jeden Epicsockel, jede DKP, jeden Entchant, jeden Skillpunkt und jedes DeffEquip haben wir, um euch am Leben zu lassen, um euch ungestörte Feuermöglichkeiten zu geben, um euch ungehinderte Heilfläche zu geben. Wir kassieren sozusagen FüR EUCH auf die Fresse. Und dann kommen DDs denen das nicht genug ist, die "Freak-Pulls" starten, "gogogo" brüllen oder ihr eigenes Süppchen zusammen-DD'en. Das merkt ihr zwar nicht, aber damit beleidigt ihr den Tank, damit scheisst ihr auf jede Mühe, die er sich gemacht hat, um für EUCH den Boss/Mob zu tanken.
Wie gesagt, würde dort Respekt herrschen, wäre so ein Thema garkein Tagesordnungspunkt.

Auf der anderen Seite jedoch betrachtet muss man gestehen, das Blizz durch die Gestaltung von dermassen einfachen 5er Inis selber schuld an der Entwicklung ist. Währed nämlich ein frischer Tank noch Herausforderung in den WotLk 5er Inis findet, so schafft ein full icc25er equipter Tank (zB ich, Blut DK Tank) eine 5er Ini solo. Ich wüsste nicht, wann Tanks im t6 damals BotaHero allein gecleart hätten. Jedoch sollte man dann nicht die Schuld am Tank, DD oder Healer finden, sondern man sollte sich zusammentun und - auch wenn der Grp Schaden immens ist - sich dem Tank, den DDs, dem Healer oder der Ini anpassen.
Im Strassenverkehr passt du dich auch dem Vordermann an, und nicht der Vordermann dem Auffahrendem.


----------



## Al_xander (12. März 2010)

Das mit 'n 300G ist frech aber ansonsten doch vollkommen normal ? Die meisten DD's meckern doch rum: Öh! Von wegen fear musst die Aggro behalten u.ä. nur weil man ma aufs Equipt würfeln will ? Oo Wenns keiner braucht solls der Tank doch kriegen oder auch schon Goldgeil wie die Ninja's ?

Long live Tanks!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cydalla (12. März 2010)

Ich versuch´s mal mit nem Beispiel zu erklären. Wenn Du nem Tank die Aggro klauen willst, kriegste das früher oder später hin, wie auch immer. Mach das doch mal in RL und klau nem LKW die Vorfahrt. Das machste dann echt nur einmal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alwina (15. März 2010)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ist der Heiler Scheiße, kann der gute Tank mit den DDs häufig in den Instanzen noch was reißen. Wir wollen Eure Gefühle ja nicht verletzen. Sind Heiler ja meißt doch sensible um nicht zu sagen überemotional.
> Sind die DMG Dealer Scheiße, kann der gute Tank total entspannt handeln ... Aggro ist keine Gefahr und wir geben Euch auch gerne 10min unserer Zeit mehr, damit wir am Ende mit Euch die Encounter legen.
> Sollte der Tank Scheiße sein, dann scheint es große Einigkeit bei Euch Heilern und DDs zu geben, dass der Faktor direkt ausgelöscht werden muss - am besten Instant und für immer und mit FLAMES FROM HELL!
> 
> ...



Charname und Server bitte .
Mehr Ignorliste ist gerade leer und du bist sogar der erste der einen Stammplatz bekommst


----------



## Kev_S (15. März 2010)

Alwina schrieb:


> Charname und Server bitte .
> Mehr Ignorliste ist gerade leer und du bist sogar der erste der einen Stammplatz bekommst



ich glaube da würde er sich nur drüber freuen, oder hast du den Post nicht gelesen? 

Wir als Tank benehmen uns nicht ohne Grund so wie wir das tun ; )


----------



## Dankin (15. März 2010)

(bezieht sich alles auf rnd-heros):

1. Die Flamer gibts überall. Ich wurde auch schon (von DD) übelst angemeckert was ich mit meinem scheiss GS in HDR (hero) zu suchen habe (ich war als Krieger-DD da) und als ich dann gesagt habe: "Freunde". War nach kurzer Funkstille ein "ah, ok." alles und der wilde pull-DD wurde zum braven, verantwortungsvollen Gruppenmitglied. Der Tank und Heiler waren aus meiner Gilde (und mein Beitrag zur erfolgreichen Ini vollkommen in Ordnung).
Diese Gogogos, Recount-nr1 und Gearscore-Gucker werden immer Handzahm und wissen sich zu benehmen, wenn man zu zweit oer dritt aus der Gilde unterwegs ist. Ich vermute mal, da man sie so schon fast sicher kicken kann. 

Das Traurige daran ist: Sie scheinen also zu wissen wie man sich zu benehmen hat, nur interessiert es sie einen Scheiss, solange die anderen der Gruppe keinen Druck aufsetzen können.

2. Ich finds auch cool wenns schnell geht, ich Platz 1 im DPS habe oder grossartiges Equip rumtrage. Aber wenn ich als Tank nach einer Ini fast spastische Anfälle bekomme (weil man nur am rumspotten ist und Notfallknöpfe drückt) und total genervt bin ("gogogo" und "halt mal aggro du noob"), nur weil irgendeiner in der Gruppe seinen Willen (es muss schnell gehen) durchboxen will, obwohl halt einige schlechter spielen, sich noch nicht so auskennen oder schlechter equipt sind, dann habe ich oft keine Lust mehr ne zweite ... fünfte Ini am selben Abend zu tanken. Ich wechsel dann für weitere Runs aufs DD-Equip und nimm halt die Wartezeit in Kauf. Und ich glaube das geht vielen so und erklärt auch den Grossteil der Wartezeiten für DDs.

Ich würde es begrüssen im DF zwei Haken zu haben: "Ich nehms gerne gemütlich und mach auch gerne alle Bosse, wenn das jemand will" und "As fast as possible". Wenn ich will kann ich beide oder eben auch nur einen davon anklicken.


----------



## Tamîkus (15. März 2010)

Dankin schrieb:


> (bezieht sich alles auf rnd-heros):
> 
> 1. Die Flamer gibts überall. Ich wurde auch schon (von DD) übelst angemeckert was ich mit meinem scheiss GS in HDR (hero) zu suchen habe (ich war als Krieger-DD da) und als ich dann gesagt habe: "Freunde". War nach kurzer Funkstille ein "ah, ok." alles und der wilde pull-DD wurde zum braven, verantwortungsvollen Gruppenmitglied. Der Tank und Heiler waren aus meiner Gilde (und mein Beitrag zur erfolgreichen Ini vollkommen in Ordnung).
> Diese Gogogos, Recount-nr1 und Gearscore-Gucker werden immer Handzahm und wissen sich zu benehmen, wenn man zu zweit oer dritt aus der Gilde unterwegs ist. Ich vermute mal, da man sie so schon fast sicher kicken kann.
> ...



/sign 

ich hab nen dudu tank der ist nu 70 hab scho paar ma nexus und burg getankt und sind immer wider solche leute aufgetaucht die meinten sie müsten mobs pullen weils inen so grade passt hab die immer sterben lassen und wurde dan auch deswegen zugeflamt warum ich net abgespotet hab hab immer geantwortet der tank entscheidet wan und wie viel gepult wird das haben dds net zu entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wens ihnen net past sollen sie leaven ich als tank krieg inerhalb von sekunden die nächte inni aber sie warten ne halbe stunde oder länger


----------



## ach was solls. (15. März 2010)

ich bin jetzt mal anti-kostruktiv und sage:

die community ist scheiße was erwartet man da?

Peace Out,
NBone

PS: Lasst die Flamewars beginnen!


----------



## Uratak (15. März 2010)

Alwina schrieb:


> Charname und Server bitte .
> Mehr Ignorliste ist gerade leer und du bist sogar der erste der einen Stammplatz bekommst



Niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie Arroganz! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHBG6dizHiU


----------



## Latharíl (15. März 2010)

uratak, ich muss dir da zustimmen..ich machs mit meim tankadin nich anders...un da ich weiß wies als dd is un als heiler- ja was soll ich noch dazu sagen xD?

mim shadow passierts mir recht selten das ich aggro zieh und wenn, dann hab ich "oh shit"-button, die dem tank zeit verschafffen...mim mage ebenso...beim hexer is es was anderes...da is aggromanagement angesagt, was aber auch kein ding is...

das problem is einfach, dass die meisten dd mit dem thema aggro nich umgehn können..sie wissen nicht wie man auf seine aggro achtet oder sie gar reduziert...mein freund und ich haben gestern unsre alten mains rerolled...und wir gingen erst mal fleissig inis, um unser gear aufzustocken...-er als holy priest, ich als dotlock-

wir hatten eine gruppe in der grube, da war der tank aufm gleichen gearstand wie wir- also naxx- und die dds- schurke und hunter- waren "icc" equiped *t10 via marken halt* 
unser tank hatte massive aggroprobleme, weil schurke und hunter einfach drauf losgebratzt haben und auf die frage ob sie schurkenhandel und irreführung nutzen, kam ein "lol das is nur ein raidskill noobs"

es war gaaaanz toll-.-


----------



## Fedaykin (15. März 2010)

Uratak schrieb:


> Niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie Arroganz!




Schnucki. Von mir aus kannst du dir gerne jeden Abend einen vor deinem Bildschirm runterholen und ratschlagend durch das Fenster hüpfen weil du ein ach so guter Tank bist...so viel Macht besitzt...und unentbehrlich bist. Von mir, und sicherlich noch einer Reihe anderer Spieler (die natürlich alle unter deinem Niveau sind) erntest du nur Mitleid.

Man kann doch auf dein Geschreibsel garnicht böse oder wütend sein...du rufst nur Mitleid hervor. Und das ist wirklich bedauerlich.

so long und viel Spass weiterhin


----------



## Dankin (15. März 2010)

Die Community ist überhaupt nicht Scheisse, nur manche schaffen es leider nicht einerseits über ihren Tellerrand zu schauen (ich will doch nur DPS maximieren und danach wird ja schliesslich gefragt) und andererseits nicht die Aussage "die Summe ist mehr als die einzelnen Teile" verstehen. Wenn man es nämlich schafft denen es zu erklären und mal mit Beispielkämpfen zeigt was man meint, sind die meisten einsichtig. Leider haben die oft gar kein Bedürfnis zuzuhören, deswegen bin ich der Meinung, dass gerade beim Dungeonfinder (den ich an sich ne super Sache finde) mit ein paar Mechanismen hier Gegensteuer gegeben werden kann. Entweder mit den zwei genannten Schaltern (gemütlich vs. Tempo) wo man auch beide auswählen kann, für die denen das egal ist. Oder mit einem Bewertungssystem wo jeder Spieler max. einem oder zwei Spieler pro Ini die Bewertung "Gemeinschaft": "negativ aufgefallen" oder "positiv aufgefallen" geben kann, respektive die Bewertung "Erfahrung": "muss noch viel lernen" oder "kennt sich sehr gut aus". Wer viel Negativ hat, hat im DF schlechtere Zugangschancen. Der zweite Wert ist vor allem was zum Angeben oder sich auch mal selber hinterfragen.
Klar könnte hier Missbrauch entstehen, doch mit etwas Regulierung (glaube ich), dass dies (bei random über alle Server) schwer möglich ist.


----------



## Uratak (15. März 2010)

Es ist ganz einfach. Die WoW Gemeinschaft verhällt sich zum Großßteil wie ein großer haufen Arschlöcher, erwarten aber Freundlichkeit von anderen. Ich stehe als fähiger Tank ganz oben an der WoW Nahrungskette und lasse mir einfach von gewissen Idioten meine Freizeit nicht kaputt machen. Wer zu mir freundlich ist bekommt dieses auch so zurück, der Rest darf mich gerne auf Ignore setzen, weil ich leider nicht soviele Ignore Plätze habe wie ich bräuchte um die ganze Masse an ATonis drauf zu pflanzen! Der Witz an der ganzen Sache ist, dass die Leute meißt eine weitaus kleiner Schnauze hätten, würde man sich im RL gegenüber stehen - Schlagwort: Virtuelle-Eier. Somit bleibt nur die Option, sich über sein Können bewusst zu sein und zur breiten Masse neutral zu verhalten und ihnen dann und wann vor Augen zu führen, warum ich/wir uns so verhalten. Da aufgrund minderen Verstandes od. Niveaus das aber die meißten nicht verstehen od. nicht bereit sind ihr Verhalten zu ändern, sieht das wie Arroganz aus und wir landen auf einer Ignore Liste. Dafür Danke ihr erspart mir/uns so einiges! Ein WoW Knigge wäre wohl angebracht aber da die sozial geistige Bereitschaft für Neue bzw. Normalitäten gleich Null ist wäre es wohl überflüssig und so müssen wir uns wohl weiter über lächerliches allg. Verhalten im Spiel antun. Schade ...


----------



## Frostnova (15. März 2010)

Dankin schrieb:


> Oder mit einem Bewertungssystem wo jeder Spieler max. einem oder zwei Spieler pro Ini die Bewertung "Gemeinschaft": "negativ aufgefallen" oder "positiv aufgefallen" geben kann, respektive die Bewertung "Erfahrung": "muss noch viel lernen" oder "kennt sich sehr gut aus".



schmink dir das gleich mal ab. mit solchen systemen kann und wird auch zuviel schabernack getrieben. und man weiss ja wie sowas endet, wenn der ruf mal ruiniert ist....gerade bei wow  xD


----------



## Latharíl (15. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Schnucki. Von mir aus kannst du dir gerne jeden Abend einen vor deinem Bildschirm runterholen und ratschlagend durch das Fenster hüpfen weil du ein ach so guter Tank bist...so viel Macht besitzt...und unentbehrlich bist. Von mir, und sicherlich noch einer Reihe anderer Spieler (die natürlich alle unter deinem Niveau sind) erntest du nur Mitleid.
> 
> Man kann doch auf dein Geschreibsel garnicht böse oder wütend sein...du rufst nur Mitleid hervor. Und das ist wirklich bedauerlich.
> 
> so long und viel Spass weiterhin



dds wie dir spendier ich immer gern ne irreführung ^^

*an die 1k gold denkt, die sie gestern in ner hero ausgegeben hat*



Uratak schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach. Die WoW Gemeinschaft verhällt sich zum Großßteil wie ein großer haufen Arschlöcher, erwarten aber Freundlichkeit von anderen. Ich stehe als fähiger Tank ganz oben an der WoW Nahrungskette und lasse mir einfach von gewissen Idioten meine Freizeit nicht kaputt machen. Wer zu mir freundlich ist bekommt dieses auch so zurück, der Rest darf mich gerne auf Ignore setzen, weil ich leider nicht soviele Ignore Plätze habe wie ich bräuchte um die ganze Masse an ATonis drauf zu pflanzen! Der Witz an der ganzen Sache ist, dass die Leute meißt eine weitaus kleiner Schnauze hätten, würde man sich im RL gegenüber stehen - Schlagwort: Virtuelle-Eier. Somit bleibt nur die Option, sich über sein Können bewusst zu sein und zur breiten Masse neutral zu verhalten und ihnen dann und wann vor Augen zu führen, warum ich/wir uns so verhalten. Da aufgrund minderen Verstandes od. Niveaus das aber die meißten nicht verstehen od. nicht bereit sind ihr Verhalten zu ändern, sieht das wie Arroganz aus und wir landen auf einer Ignore Liste. Dafür Danke ihr erspart mir/uns so einiges! Ein WoW Knigge wäre wohl angebracht aber da die sozial geistige Bereitschaft für Neue bzw. Normalitäten gleich Null ist wäre es wohl überflüssig und so müssen wir uns wohl weiter über lächerliches allg. Verhalten im Spiel antun. Schade ...




drastisch ausgedrückt, aber im prinzip haste recht ^^


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (15. März 2010)

Uratak schrieb:


> weil ich leider nicht soviele Ignore Plätze habe wie ich bräuchte um die ganze Masse an ATonis drauf zu pflanzen!



http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info15724-InfiniteIgnore.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (15. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Schnucki. Von mir aus kannst du dir gerne jeden Abend einen vor deinem Bildschirm runterholen und ratschlagend durch das Fenster hüpfen weil du ein ach so guter Tank bist...so viel Macht besitzt...und unentbehrlich bist. Von mir, und sicherlich noch einer Reihe anderer Spieler (die natürlich alle unter deinem Niveau sind) erntest du nur Mitleid.
> 
> Man kann doch auf dein Geschreibsel garnicht böse oder wütend sein...du rufst nur Mitleid hervor. Und das ist wirklich bedauerlich.
> 
> so long und viel Spass weiterhin



Ich danke Dir für das Mitgefühl.


----------



## Braamséry (15. März 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ich bin Tank aus Leidenschaft - solch eine "Prostitution" kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, ABER ich verstehe die Tanks heutzutage nur zu gut.
> 
> Mal ehrlich: Wie oft werden Tanks beleidigt, nur weil sie vl. mal die Aggro nicht halten können (als Frischling)? Wie oft steht man als Darmausgang da als Tank? Ziemlich oft ^-^



Eben.

Ich kenne mich mit dem neuen Suche-Tool jetzt nicht großartig aus wie es aussieht, wenn der Leader, meistens ja der Tank, sagt, dass er die Schnauze voll hat. Kann er jemanden, bei mir wäre es nach einmaligen warnen im Falle des Widereintrittes, einfach aus der Grp werfen?

Bei mir war es nämlich immer so:

Wenn mir jemand tierisch, also mit "Mach mal schneller", "go go go" Rufen etc kam, kam die warnung, dass er es lassen soll oder ich kicke ihn. 
Das hat meistens gewirkt. 

Jez weiß ich nur nicht ob das noch geht. Wenn ja, empfehle ich es jedem. zeigt denen wer der Tank ist und weißt den heiler ein, dass er leute bei aggro net healen soll (Oftmals stimmen die freudig zu^^). Wenn es nicht geht wäre das natürlich blöd.
Aber so hat es bei mir immer geklappt.


----------



## Estartu (15. März 2010)

nein... die Leute werden rausgevotet...


----------



## Petu (15. März 2010)

Ich bin kein Tank, würde mir aber NIEMALS anmaßen einem Tank vorzuhalten, das er nicht schnell genug pulled, sein verkackter GS ( das war auf Gearscore allgemein bezogen ) zu niedrig ist, oder er bei verrücktgewordenen DDs "die aggro nicht halten" kann. Wenn ich mit meinem Holy Pala unterwegs bin, sterben diese Leute solange bis sie freiwillig gehen. 
Ich habe selber einen Krieger, der auch mal Tanken wollte aber nun schon seid ca. einem Jahr nicht mehr gespielt wird, weil ich des öfteren solche Erlebnisse mit solch' falsch erzogenen, degenerierten Kindern hatte. Ich behaupte, das 95% der Gearscore Flamer tatsächlich, wenn der Rechner mal aus ist, nichts im Reellen Leben geregelt bekommen. Da läuft doch prinzipiell was falsch. RL Versager - Aber ich hab ja wenigstens Erfolg im Spiel - Wie man an meinem 1234098234 GS sehen kann. Wer hatte denn noch nie das Bedürfnis, so einen Typen mal zuhause zu besuchen ?

Also Tanks: Verlasst Gruppen mit solchen Leuten!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. März 2010)

ich muss mich als tank oft beherrschen, die gruppe nicht einfach zu verlassen, wenn hordekilla und sein kumpel shadowdeath mal wieder am maulen sind. aus rücksicht auf die vernünftigen spieler in der gruppe, bleibe ich eben.

nicht die tanks werden frech....gefühlte 80% der wow- spieler sind einfach scheiße, dumm und ohne anstand. und von tag zu tag werden es mehr...


----------



## LukasKlinge (15. März 2010)

kommt....wenn man sich so was halt gönnen tut ihr könnt halt nix machen....und wenns euch spaß macht dann zahlt es halt ist ja immerhin nur ein game und desw bleibt auch hoffentlich so


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



LG Vlóodlife


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aL!vE (15. März 2010)

xD ich versteh euer prob nicht...

wenn ich rnd hero gehe mitm warri, und da irgend ein DD meint er übernimmt mal eben die tank rolle und pullt "weil wegen gogo keine zeit"... 
eehm PP ich lass die leute sterben ist mir sowas von egal ^^
btw sind das meist die idioten die am lautesten schreien und beim boss fight mit 2-3k dps rumgimpen !


die grp sollte sich am tank orientieren..
wo wir dann beim thema aggroziehen wären.. 80% aller dd`s die aggro ziehen, sind zu blöd sich n ui zu batseln mit "targets target" !
wenn ich aufs tank target holze kann mir nix passieren ganz einfach...
bei na trash gruppe von 6 oder mehr mobs noch vorm charge des tanks seinen aoe zu casten ist einfach nur hirnlos ^^! soviel mal dazu !

ich hatte zwar noch nie das vergnügen das mich jemand angefahren hat wie ich den tanken würde, sollte das mal vorkommen hoffe ich es ist einer von der sorte die ihrem mage mit ap sockeln!
oder ihren dreanei warri mit int damit "gabe" höher tickt.... "alles schon erlebt !!!"


----------



## eye_of_fire (15. März 2010)

Bezahlung fürs Tanken zu nehmen ist in meinen Augen lachhaft...als Bärchentank frage ich bei der Lootvergabe ob ich auf ein DD-Teil auch würfeln kann und wenn man seinen Job gut gemacht hat, wird niemand nein sagen.
Aber das als Bedingung zu machen ob man mitkommt, ist albern..entweder ich tanke weil ich grad Bock drauf hab oder ich lass es sein


----------



## Braamséry (15. März 2010)

Estartu schrieb:


> nein... die Leute werden rausgevotet...



Aso, naja, find ich net so toll. Man braucht eig jmd der das Ganze leiten kann und zwar vernünftig.


----------



## Amasi (15. März 2010)

Also Ich Spiele sowohl Heiler, als auch Tank, als auch DD

Als Healer: Zah an Tank!! bin fast voll mana will durch!

 	Euch DD's lass ich glei verrecken wenn ihr weiter Aggro ziieht!!

Als DD: Lol Tank hält keine Aggro...
 	Heal könnt auch ma besser sein...

Als Tank: Wenn du so viel Mana hast dann pull doch selbst und schau wiest damit zurecht kommst.

 	Wer Aggro klaut stirbt.


----------



## Thori'dal (15. März 2010)

ja also ich bin auch tank 
und ich liebe es. auch ich hab sowas schon erlebt als ich dd war
ich für meinen teil helfe gerne meinen gruppenkameraden auch in rnd heros
wenn jemand einen erfolg nicht hat oder nach einem umweg wegen einer quest frägt bin ich immer dazu bereit
sofern ich nicht dringend wo hin muss

arschlöcher gibt es leider überall 
und es liegt nicht nur an tanks bzw heilern
würde es einen dd mangel geben wäre es das selbe auf dieser seite

mfg flash


----------



## Uratak (16. März 2010)

Eine wahre Geschichte über das Verhalten von Spielern im Raid (Azshara Random Raid) und warum Tanks Scheiße sind ... oder eben nicht. Vorweg sei gesagt, dass ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt 1 1/2 Wochen auf Allianz Seite rerollt habe und es mal interessant ist zu sehen wie Leute zu einem sind, wenn man keinen guten Bekanntheitsgrad genießt.

Wir befinden uns in einem 25er Random ICC Run in dem ich bin um Spieler zu erfassen und mir Allianz Taktiken zu Bossen anzuschauen. Wir stehen bei Fauldarm und ich spiele meinen Krieger Tank (http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Azshara&cn=Debogan). Zuerst agiere ich als MT und mache alles wie bekannt als MT:

BersiStance - Tollkühnheit - DefStance - Berserkerwut - Trinkets an - Blutrausch Schildblock - Anstürmen - Boss umdrehen ... der Fight läuft ohne Probleme an. Bei 7 Stacks Debuff fall ich einfach um als der Boss 2 Buffs hat. Ich werfe einen Blick in meinen CombatLog und sehe, dass mich 2 Paladine geheilt haben. Der eine mit Flamme des Glaubens und der andere mit Lichtblitzen.

[Debogan]: Ähm den Heilern mal bitte klar machen, dass hier deutlich mehr kommen muss.

Keine Reaktion im Raid. Wir laufen rein ... plötzlich die Ansage vom Raidleader "Debo, Du machst hier mal den 2ten Tank und spottest dann!". "Nagut" denk ich mir. Der Fight fängt neu an und der Pala tankt diesmal zuerst. Als er 7 Debuffs hat kommt ein kurzes "2 bis Spot" im TS bei 8 dann "1er bis Spot" und bei 9 "Ich spotte" (dabei warte ich noch 2sek wegen TS²). Ich tanke genau 9sek mit Lichtblitzen und Verjüngung in meinem Combat Log, dann bin ich downmit einem "Heal?" im TS.

[Debogan]: Ey Leute das ist nen Witz. Ihr müsst schon heilen.
[Person X]: Jetzt bleib mal ruhig Du Scheiß Typ, zieh halt CDs!
[Debogan]: Ähm ... ja. Du kennst den Encounter?
[Person X]: Maul! Ich bin Raidleiterin und habe 10/12 mit Main Du Pfosten also laber hier keinen Scheiß von wegen Heiler sind schuld!
[Debogan]: Komm mal runter. Es ist NUR Heiler fail, wenn ich bei 2 Debuffs vom Boss verrecke und ...
[Person X]: Laber doch kein Scheiß man! Du musst CDs ziehen, wenn Du spottest, wegen der 9 Debuffs. Ab 7 haut der derbe zu, dass kann man nicht gegenheilen! Spast!
[Debogan]: *lachen* Ähm ... was macht der Debuff den?
[Person X]: Alter mach mich halt nicht dumm an ich habe 10/12 im 25er und muss mir von nem NoName Typen keinen an die Backe labern lassen.
[Debogan]: Du weist schon, dass der Debuff auf den Tanks völlig uninteressant ist und das nur der ...
[Person X]: Jetzt halt die Fresse! Ich kenn den Scheiß Typen. Wenn Du keinen Plan hast, dann verpiss Dich!
[Debogan]: Gut. Ich schein es nicht zu wissen, könntest Du mir kurz erklären was hier wichtig ist?
[Person X]: Alter wir haben 6/12 als Pflicht AV gesetzt. Du hast das wohl nicht Du Wixxer. Oder irgend wer hat Dich durchgezogen. Nap. KACK TANK. Die Heiler sind nicht schuld! Also einfach ...
[Debogan]: Könntest bitte etwas freun ...
[Person X]: Jetzt laber nicht dazwischen Du Spast, wenn ich rede. Also pass mal auf ich habe 10/12 im 25er und werd hier wohl mehr Plan haben als son NoName Spast wie Du es bist. Wenn de Deine Klasse net spielen kannst verpiss Dich!
[Debogan]: Dir ist aber klar, dass der Debuff auf den Tanks völlig egal ist und man die CDs brauch, wenn der Boss 3 Buffs hat.
[Person X]: Alter Du bist so DUMM! Ab 7 Debuffs muss man schon CDs nutzen und dann wenn der Boss halt 3 hat und beim spotten, sonst packen die Heiler das nicht. Ich spiel selber Heiler und weis was hier abgeht!
[Debogan] *lachen* Wieviele CDs hat son Tank den? Ich kann mich wohl kaum 3min gegen Schaden schützen und ...
[Person X]: Alter Du SPASTI ich bin krank und muss bald ins Krankenhaus ...
[Debogan]: Darf ich nicht ausreden?
[Person X]: UND ICH HAB KEIN BOCK MICH WEGEN SONEM WIXXER WIE DIR NOCH EXTRA ZU STRESSEN ALS VERPISS DICH DU SPAST!

Person X verlässt das TS.

Person X war weiblich und laut eigener Aussage Raidleader. Was zeigt uns nun diese Situation? Der 1. Fehler besteht eindeutig in der Kombination Raidlead und Bosskenntniss. Der 2. und viel schlimmere Aspekt in meinen Augen ist die Tatsache, dass Person X ein solches "Miteinander" an den Tag legt zu Mitspielern die in ihren Augen "unfähig" sind. Sowohl der umgangston als auch das Diskussionsverhalten sind richtig hard Fail für einen Raidleader. Als 3. kommt hinzu, dass sie Private Angelegenheiten ins Spiel mitbringt. Zum Schluß sei natürlich gesagt, dass es völlig unerheblich ist, dass es sich hierbei um eine SIE handelt ... allerdings hat mich das Verhalten stark irritiert bei einer Frau.

Person X ist für mich zur Zeit ein gutes Beispiel von dem sich gefühlte 60% der WoW Gemeinschaft im Verhalten gleichen wie ein Ei dem anderen. Abgesehen davon, dass das Verhalten hier gegen einen Tank (mich) ging und somit hier reinpasst, bezieht sich das allg. auf keine Klassen sondern auf Spieler und ihr Verhalten. Eine andere Geschichte die dazu gehört ist, dass Person X sich in ihrer Gilde ausgeheult hat und sich über mich lustig macht - Ironie an der Geschichte ist, dass Spieler aus ihrer Gilde sich bei mir jetzt für ihr Verhalten entschuldigen ...

Am Ende bleibt mir nun nur ein lächeln und ich kann das "Mitleid" von ein paar Beiträgen weiter oben direkt weiter geben an diese nette Dame hier. Leider war ein TS Mitschnitt nicht möglich. Wäre aber bestimmt amüsant gewesen. Im Grunde müssen sich aber nun viele Leute nicht wundern, warum unsere gesamte Gemeinschaft im Sozial Verhalten sich der Note 6- nähert. Wie kann man als gesunder Mensch mit normalen Verhalten bei solchen Leuten ruhig bleiben ... möchte man doch gerne Person X durchs Headset an den Haaren in die kalte Dusche ziehen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. März 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> nicht die tanks werden frech....gefühlte 80% der wow- spieler sind einfach scheiße, dumm und ohne anstand. und von tag zu tag werden es mehr...



Sign, und das sage ich als Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Super PePe (16. März 2010)

Uratak schrieb:


> Eine wahre Geschichte über das Verhalten von Spielern im Raid (Azshara Random Raid) und warum Tanks Scheiße sind ... oder eben nicht. Vorweg sei gesagt, dass ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt 1 1/2 Wochen auf Allianz Seite rerollt habe und es mal interessant ist zu sehen wie Leute zu einem sind, wenn man keinen guten Bekanntheitsgrad genießt.
> 
> Wir befinden uns in einem 25er Random ICC Run in dem ich bin um Spieler zu erfassen und mir Allianz Taktiken zu Bossen anzuschauen. Wir stehen bei Fauldarm und ich spiele meinen Krieger Tank (http://eu.wowarmory....hara&cn=Debogan). Zuerst agiere ich als MT und mache alles wie bekannt als MT:
> 
> ...



Geil sorry für fq
ich lieg vor lachen 
genau so ist es wobei es echt keine Rolle spielt was man gerade spielt ob tank, heiler oder doppel D. Köstlich die Geschichte!Was traurig ist, ist das keiner in diesen Dialog eingriff um die Gute zu bremsen.


----------



## b1sh0p (16. März 2010)

Haha, sehr nette Geschichte das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie ich weiter oben schon gesagt hab. Idioten gibts überall. Auch bei den Tanks (ich spiel selbst einen und war aber auch schon mit ein paar "Spezis" unterwegs).


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (16. März 2010)

Jo... es kommt halt immer darauf an, wie man sich innerhalb des Raids verhält.
In unserem ICC 10er Stamm bin ich Raidleiter und ich untersage es allen beteiligten derart zu pöbeln.
Kritik kann man auch sachlich und konstruktiv äußern. Sogar an mich!

In einen unserer ersten Raids in ICC gab es mal eine heftigere Auseinandersetzung zwischen einem Heiler und einem DD während das Kampfes bei Modermiene. Da musste ich dann auch dazwischen gehen und schlichten. Ich hab nix dagegen, wenn man mal ein klein wenig lauter wird. Aber es muss über der Gürtellinie bleiben.
Und da musste ich die Leute auch darauf aufmerksam machen "entweder das Verhalten ändert sich, oder ihr fliegt aus dem Raid".

@Uratak:
Deine Geschichte ist echt der Hammer! Aber leider sind solche Leute keine Seltenheit. Auf unserem Server Gul'dan gibt es auch Leute, die während dem Raid nur am Ausrasten sind und sich somit keinen besonders guten Namen gemacht haben. Ich bin zu einem dieser Raidleiter schon zu einem 25er Stamm in ICC eingeladen worden, habe dann aber dankend abgelehnt, weil ich selbst auch keinen Bock hatte mir sowas anzutun, wie du es schilderst.


Als Raidleiter hat man immer noch die Wahl, die Leute auszusortieren, die einem den Raid und die Atmosphäre darin kaputt machen. Wenn man als Neuling in einen Stamm eingeladen wird hat man diese Möglichkeit eher nicht.

Und eine entspannte Atmosphäre ist für mich sehr wichtig in einem Raid. Und hilfsbereitschaft natürlich auch! Denn dann wird man auch geachtet. Ein Teil der Spieler aus meinen Stammraid hat sich nun auch einen Paladin hochgelevelt, mit dem sie nun auch Tanken wollen. Und sie fragen mich, ob ich Ihnen gute Ratschläge für das Tanken geben kann. Und wenn sich die Leute aus dem Stammraid an einen für Tips wenden, gibt es einem das Gefühl seinen Job im Raid gut zu machen.


----------



## Tomratz (16. März 2010)

aL!vE schrieb:


> wo wir dann beim thema aggroziehen wären.. 80% aller dd`s die aggro ziehen, sind zu blöd sich n ui zu batseln mit "targets target" !
> wenn ich aufs tank target holze kann mir nix passieren ganz einfach...



Geht viel einfacher. Den Tank anklicken und f drücken, dann hast du schon das Target vom Tank
auch im Target, auch ohne Schlachtzugssymbole oder ohne Makro


----------



## Latharíl (16. März 2010)

samstag, icc10:

unser gemeinsamer freund seuchenmord hüpfte fröhlich an seinem tischen hin und her und wir, tapfere helden der *schauder* allianz *oh gott, ich hab allianz gesagt* freuten uns schon ihn umzuhauen und zu looten.

akteure waren:
dk-tank
pala-tank *ich*
bäumschäää *raidheiler mit krassem skill [25k hps bei valithira mit gruppe hotten un co]*
ein diszi mit shadowgear
ein afk-dc-shadow
ein mage
ein afk-schami
krieger-dd ohne push2talk
eule
und ein "ey lol alter"-hexer

*dialog stark verfreundlicht*

der diszi erklärt: so, der pala nimmt den boss und kitet die monströsität...äh ne der dk wird zur monströsität und kitet die blubbs...ach ne der muss die ja stunnen...oder so
bäumschää: der dk nimmt den boss, der pala wird zum monster, trinkt die suppe, stunnt die blobs und gut is
diszi: wieso? der pala hat nen schild, der kann besser den boss tanken
der dk: Oo
der afk-dc-shadow: sry dc...wer scheißt dem pala die aggro hoch?
[...]
der dk: also ich kite in monströsität die blobs?
ich: noe, du trinkst die suppe und stunnst die dinger
diszi: das is totaler bullshit, ich wusste gleich, dass ich nen pala mit 4.8k gs nicht hätt mitnehmen sollen. der krieger skillt tank und der pala soll auf nen dd loggen
ich: wieso?
hexer: ey alter lol, ich geh mich jetzt bei deinem gildenleiter beschweren was für nen kacknoob du bist!

und das bäumchen und ich wurden gekickt.

so, un da sag mir jetzt mal einer, dass man da ruhig, freundlich und gesittet bleiben soll-.-


----------



## Super PePe (16. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> samstag, icc10:
> 
> unser gemeinsamer freund seuchenmord hüpfte fröhlich an seinem tischen hin und her und wir, tapfere helden der *schauder* allianz *oh gott, ich hab allianz gesagt* freuten uns schon ihn umzuhauen und zu looten.
> 
> ...



ah ja kann man ....
mantra: 
mit solchen Depp will ich keinen weiteren Meter irgendwo gehen
seine Ignorliste streicheln
froh sein das man aus diesem Sauhaufen gekickt wurde, weil man eh schon kurz vor Halsschmerzen war 
und glücklich sein das man so ein bäumchen kennengelernt hat 

4 Sachen die einen den Schmerz versüßen 

ansonsten erstmal ordentlich im /g auskotzen udn das übliche z.b. im BG zergen XD (okay das macht nur die Horde)


----------



## Latharíl (16. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> ah ja kann man ....
> mantra:
> mit solchen Depp will ich keinen weiteren Meter irgendwo gehen
> seine Ignorliste streicheln
> ...



ich hatte mein mikro aus =) dafür durfte meine bessere hälfte leiden-.- und das bäumchen kotzte sich im ts aus Oo so hab ich meinen raidleiter noch NIE schreien hören..nicht mal, als wir die defiles bei arthas verkackt haben...

das beste war ja, das besagte akteure bei unsrer gilde angefragt haben, ob wir, also sie als heiler, ich als tank, nicht doch noch mal mitgehen würden ^^ ROH FELL sag ich da bloß ->eigenes grab un so

pvp is nich machbar-.- dafür is die alliseite echt zu mies-.- alter falter-.- tausendwinter: 5 hordler, 15 allis->horde gewinnt-.-
ich habs einfach gemacht, bin auf meinen mage eingeloggt und hab waffen geskillt...es is sehr befriedigend mit einem dolch/stab/zauberstab/unbewaffnet laaaaaaaaaaaange zeit irgendwelche mobs umzuhauen


----------



## RedShirt (16. März 2010)

Um mal kurz einzuwerfen:

Ich teste die letzten Tage gerade heroisch als  DD und nh als DK-Tank (Gearscore 2500 beides, steigt aber rapide) =) auf Allianzseite die ganze Sache an.

Als Tank kommt immer die Ansage: "Bin frisch-80er - bitte mit Aggro daher aufpassen. Dank euch"
Als DD kommt die Ansage: "Hallo, bin frisch 80 und mache noch nicht so viel Schaden (Equip)"

@Tank 
kam mehrmals "das kriegen wir schon gebacken".
Einmal kam "soll ich tanken?" darauf mein "nein, geht schon, ich wollt nur vorwegnehmen" -> Ini problemlos getankt ohne Tote.
PDC nh war einmal nicht machbar - alle auf meinem Stand und es war haarscharf. Lolz-Army hatte zu langen CD, schade, er war in P3 auf ner Handvoll Prozent. Keine bösen Worte der Trennung, freundlich ein "Okay, machen wir last try, in dem Setup wirds wohl sonst nichts." und Verabschiedung.

@DD
kam auch "kein Problem" zurück. HDS hc sogar inkl. Schlammererfolg (ok, danke Lolz-Army, das war recht knapp)


Ergo:
Es geht auch anders.


----------



## Dalfi (16. März 2010)

Pennweiss schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir mal 90% von dem was Ihr hier rein gehauen habt angesehen und mal ein paar Punkte die mich so ankotzen!
> 
> 1. Gleich zum Anfang: Hallo? fürs Tanken Gold haben wollen? Alter, Ig(Welcome 2 Ignore) und Ruhe!!! Ich tanke weil es mir Spass macht. Sonst Skill,- oder Klassenwechsel!!!
> 
> ...



Endlich einer der mit mir einer Meinung ist. 
Gestern Abend wollte ich eben fix ne HC gehen mit meinem DK-Tank. Logge mich ein und sehe im /2. gleich wieder 5-6 Leute die sich als Tank gg Gold anbieten. Das erlaubt mir meinem liebsten Hobby nachzugehen und mich direkt mit folgendem ebenfalls im /2. zu verewigen: 
LfM RndHC 3 DD´s ein Heiler. kurz darauf Gruppe voll. Erste Frage eines DD´s (Schurke) "Was muss ich den zahlen ?" ^^ Ich hab dann nur geantwortet "ab und zu nen Schurkenhandel und der Profession entsprechend wäre ein wenig Schaden zu verursachen ganz nett" Da waren alle ganz verwundert, dass es sonst nix kostet ^^ Soweit haben mache Leute es schon geschafft. 
TG das gleiche
Ich habe ausser Schneidern jeden Beruf auf 450 und mit jedem Char hab ich dazu folgendes Makro:

/2. Biete 
/2.{insert Beruf} 
/2. gg Mats und ein Lächeln

Trink(geld)gold im Restaurant gibt man doch auch aus freien Stücken und nicht weil der Kellner sagt: Bedienung nur gg 10% Trinkgeld. 
Und oh Wunder ich bekommen trotzdem IMMER was zugesteckt. von 3g bis zu 25g für einen Schliff beim Juwe oder ne Vz war alles dabei. 
Wobei mit ein Danke auch reichen würde.


----------



## LiamProd (16. März 2010)

Das viele Tanks mittlerweile für Gold in den Instanzen tanken, find ich persönlich ziemlich dreist. Aber es ist natürlich eine Variante und ihr gutes Recht so ihr Gold zu verdienen, genau so ist es auch mit Heilern.

Das Tanks bei dem Beispiel Onyxia gern auf DDler Ausrüsstung würfeln möchten wird wohl den Grund haben, dass sie außerdem nichts von dort benötigen, oder?


Und wenn was schief geht ( in Random Raids ) geben doch alle dem Tank die Schuld, und wenn nicht ebend dem Heilern. Hauptsache die DDler haben maximalen Schaden gemacht, aber dabei keinerlei Taktik umgesetzt - oh lol kewl !


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (16. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Um mal kurz einzuwerfen:
> 
> Ich teste die letzten Tage gerade heroisch als  DD und nh als DK-Tank (Gearscore 2500 beides, steigt aber rapide) =) auf Allianzseite die ganze Sache an.
> 
> ...




Jo... unter dem ganzen Sauhaufen finden sich halt ab und an doch mal ein paar höfliche Spieler. Und wenn die auch noch vom eigenen Realm sind, kann man sich solche Spieler immer mal auf die Friendlist setzen. Vllt. lässt sich mit denen ja öfters mal was machen.


@PePe:
Ich wollte fernab vom Topic eigentlich nur mal anmerken, dass mir dein Argumentationsstil richtig gut gefällt ;-) .


----------



## Uratak (16. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Geil sorry für fq
> ich lieg vor lachen
> genau so ist es wobei es echt keine Rolle spielt was man gerade spielt ob tank, heiler oder doppel D. Köstlich die Geschichte!Was traurig ist, ist das keiner in diesen Dialog eingriff um die Gute zu bremsen.



Ich glaube diverse Leute haben sich im TS darüber amüsiert. Am Anfang wollte hier und da wohl noch wer ein "Nun bleibt mal ruhig" loswerden aber die nette Dame war leider schon in einen Rausch verfallen und verbal eigentlich nicht mehr zu übertönen. Als ich sie dann aufgefordert habe mir den Encounter zu erklären habe ich diverse Whisper bekommen wie ".)" od. "Geil man!". Besagte Dame scheint wohl auch etwas bekannter zu sein. Das ein Mensch wenn sprachlos, verbal unter die Gürtellinie geht od. aggressiv wird ist ja leicht abzuschätzen - aber so schnell bei einem Spiel und von einer Frau, dass war halt eher unerwartet. So hatten am Ende alle ihren Spass und der Raid wurde mehr od. minder lustig beendet.


----------



## RedShirt (16. März 2010)

LiamProd schrieb:


> Dass *viele *Tanks mittlerweile für Gold in den Instanzen tanken,



Viele seh ich jetzt nicht - der Handelschat ist jetzt nicht gerade übervoll davon - ich geh sogar so weit: Sehr vereinzelt.
Auf den Servern wo ich spiele, hab ich noch nichts gesehen.

Ich hab mal 2 Tanks leaven sehen (2 Raids) weil:

a) 2 Wipes bei Ony, Tank sagt: "Wollte mir hier Repkosten farmen, sorry, so hab ich keine Lust mehr."
b) PDK10, Tank sagt nach 1 Wipe: "Ich geh nur weiter, wenn mir jemand Repgold gibt, bin blank. Sonst leave."


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. März 2010)

Uratak schrieb:


> ...aber so schnell bei einem Spiel und von einer Frau, dass war halt eher unerwartet...



Na da hast du aber noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Frauen gemacht^^Oder woher glaubst du kommt der Ausdruck "Furie" xD 
Ich kann dir garantieren, wenn eine Frau gerade schlecht drauf ist, reicht das knacken des Mausklicks und sie rastet, wie von dir beschrieben, aus hehe^^
Ich glaube sie war eine von der dominanten Sorte und hat ein eher devotes Publikum erwartet, dass du damit konterst eine Bosserklärung haben zu wollen gab dem ganzen wahrscheinlich das i-Tüpfelchen hehe


----------



## crizbee (16. März 2010)

hi

ihr braucht n dickeres fell scheint mir als tank

ich lass die immer quatschen in den randoms und kümmer mich nich drum is eh nach 10-15 min vorbei 
in den randoms.

aber habt schon recht wenns gut läuft beim tanken dankts dir niemand aber wehe aus ner 
mobgruppe hautmal einer ab und greift denn dd an dann heisst sofort : du kannst ja toll aggro halten.

wenns zu schlimm is leave ich halt als tank haste doch eh sofort was neues bei den randoms

gruss crizbee


----------



## Kidgun (17. März 2010)

Habe als Tank bishere 4 mal gekriegt fürs tanken 1. man hat mich gefragt ob ich nen raid für g Tanke.     2. Als Dankeschön dass ich die durch die ini gezogen (schlechte Dds schlechte Heiler) 3. Als ich im handelschannel gesucht habe mit: Tank sucht gruppe für 1K pro person (wie ich danach erst klären musste dass ich mit k Kupfer und nicht 1000g meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das 4 war auch freiwillig als ich Leute inne hc mitgenommen habe.      Tg finde ich abhängig von der leistung zb wenn man direkt im tauschfester das fertige mit reinkriegt ( ohne das man dem juwe sie Mata gegeben hat) finde ich es ok mehr tg Zi. Geben genauso wie wenn der juwe zu einem kommt Find ich mehr tg auch ok


----------

